# ☞ !The Miscellaneous! ☜



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

☞ Guild Regulations ☜​
Regulations are important to enforce as a sense of stability and standards are set.


Guilders, TKs, and the GM must follow The Bell Tree rules!
In order to join The Miscellaneous, you must have good standings with the guild!
If you have any interest in joining, just start posting! You'll most likely be accepted!
Treat people the way you want to be treated! This is a second home for a lot of guilders!
Participate in the The Miscellaneous! It's giveaways, discussions, et cetera! We won't bite! 

☞ Guilders List ☜​
*Guild Officials*

GM - *pinkcotton* (donated: 81)

TK - TBA (donated: TBA)

TK - xSuperMario64x (donated: 160)

TK- ThatOneMarshalFangirl (donated: 80)

*Guilders*

M - Alien51 (donated: 0)

M - animalcrisscross (donated: 0)

M - AppleBitterCrumble (donated: 0)

M - AquaBomber (donated: 0)

M - Arize (donated: 0)

M - Ash Q. Scrumfleton (donated: 187)

M - awesomeelle2001 (donated: 10)

M - B e t h a n y (donated: 0)

M - bocho (donated: 1,500)

M - Captain Crazy Chicken (donated: 0)

M - Dancing shadowsS (donated: 10)

M - Flare21 (donated: 120)

M - FreeHelium (donated:0)

M - lizziety (donated: 200)

M - Linksonic1 (donated: 10)

M - lj4702 (donated: 0)

M - made08 (donated: 0)

M - MayorOfMagix (donated: 110)

M - mondogecko09 (donated: 20)

M - Nayru the oracle (donated: 0)

M - Nightmares (donated: 0)

M - Nooblord (donated: 40)

M - nostalgibra (donated: 20)

M - PacV (donated: 0)

M - PuellaMagiMe (donated: 30)

M - pups (donated: 0)

M - Rory&Easton (donated: 0)

M - scotch (donated: 0)

M - SensaiGallade (donated: 300)

M - Soda Fox (donated: 805)

M - TheMisaMisa (donated: 200)

M - Tobia (donated: 40)

M - Trasey (donated: 100)

M - Xme (donated: 45)

M - xSuperMario64x (donated: 44)


☞ Introductions From Guilders ☜​


Spoiler:  awesomeelle2001



*Introduction: *

*Tell us a few things about yourself? 
My name I said Elle and I'm from New Zealand. I've been playing ACNL since it was released and I still have my very first town! (So proud lol). I study Japanese as I have a relative in Japan and I love Japanese culture and people. I live in the country and have 8 cats (I'm insane, I know). I have only one best friend and I while I act like an extrovert, I occasionally love being introverted and chilling inside away from others. I love helping others with their problems and I'm  great listener!*


*Why did you decide to join The Misc.? 
I saw the thread and saw that it looked like a positive place and fun!*


*What do you hope to see in this guild? 
People being kind and positive to each other and everyone getting along and having fun!*





Spoiler: Lizzie



*Introduction*

*Tell us a few things about yourself?*
I have been obsessed with one thing since 2002, Animal Crossing! It helped me find friends and conquer social anxiety. Started with ACG and have played each game up till AC:NL. Anyways, besides AC, I am a workaholic, perfectionist, animal lover, and musician. I also really enjoy spending time with my friends (including those on the forum!) and watching/reading sailor moon! 


*Why did you decide to join The Misc.? *
Whelp, Raskel invited me and I have been feeling sorta lonely on the site. I've been on here since 2013, but have yet found my niche. So I hope that this helps me find some cool people on here !


*What do you hope to see in this guild?*
I would really like to see this guild grow and for it to become an official group! Also, to be a part of events and creating events (like giveaways, raffles, etc.)!





Spoiler: lj4702



*Introduction*

*Tell us a few things about yourself?* 
Okay... I'm Halle. I live in California... I'm in high school, I like writing, drawing, playing the flute, watching anime, hiking, and honestly if you take away my 3DS and my 3 AC:NL towns, you take away my life.


*Why did you decide to join The Misc.? *
Because I have no life and need friends lol


*What do you hope to see in this guild?* 
A nice happy little place where people can talk and hang out without a bunch of nasty conflict... and of course an Animal Crossing-friendly environment. 





Spoiler:  pinkcotton



*Introduction*

*Tell us a few things about yourself?*
I'm a social cancer that loves Harry Potter, Animal Crossing, and adventures! ^-^

*Why did you decide to join The Misc.? *
Raskell forced me to. Kidding. I joined because I'm part of some groups, but none of them are active. I knew that we could get a lot of people interested, so it'd be really fun!

*What do you hope to see in this guild?*
Just a fun time! I'd like to see some group activities of some sort, so we all stay close and knit. <3 I know all our friendships are going to grow!





Spoiler: MayorOfMagix



*Introduction*

*Tell us a few things about yourself?*
My name is Nessa, I'm 19 years old and I'm from New Zealand. I'm in University studying Engineering (r.i.p. social life lmao). I've only been playing AC:NL for a year now, but I was introduced to Animal Crossing ages ago by one of my friends. I like to make digital graphics, listen to music, play various video games and hang out with friends in my spare time. Huge fan of Rock music and 80's/90's music, especially Queen <3 I'm a huge introvert, I'm very socially awkward and quiet irl, but I love talking to people online about anything and everything ~  

*Why did you decide to join The Misc.? *
Well, Raskell invited me. I thought it would be a cool thing to be part of - a group where everyone can get along and hang out together with no worries ~

*What do you hope to see in this guild?*
A place where people can spread kindness and where they can be themselves with no drama. And of course, having heap of fun with giveaways, group activities and all that stuff c:





Spoiler: ThatOneMarshalFangirl



Hi everyone! I'm Em, a teenage girl with absolutely no social life and an unhealthy obsession with Marshal/AC:NL in general and the Internet. I live in the northern part of the United States where it's only warm in the summer and sometimes late spring. It's lovely...not. Feel free to message me, I love to chat! I am proud to be a Guild Third Kind.



☞ The Treasury ☜

 4,080 TBT ​

​


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

Rask


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

*♢ Song Of The Week ♢*



Spoiler: Requests Of 4/9/2017 to 3/16/2017



pinkcotton ~ Sad Machine by Porter Robinson





*♢ Villager Of The Week ♢*



Spoiler: Requests of 4/9/2017 to 3/16/2017



pinkcotton ~ Lolly


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

Rask


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

*No Current Giveaways*​


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

Rask


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

*The Old Thread*

The old "The Miscellaneous" was closed due to transfered ownership and desire of first page posts.​


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

~~~


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

*Thread Advertisements*

*• Everything Shop- Pink's Cheap Everything Shop!*

*• Everything Shop- The Official Multi-Providing Shop!*http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...g-&#11088;-The-Official-Multi-Providing-Shop!

*•Ask Thread- The Task Of Asking Raskhttp://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?410943-The-Task-Of-Asking-Rask*http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?410943-The-Task-Of-Asking-Rask
•


Spoiler: How Do I Get An Advertisement?



First, contact pinkcotton through PM! Include a link to your shop/thread!
If and when I approve, send the payment and I'll advertise!





Spoiler: Prices



•For a Non-Guild-Member: 5 TBT per week!
•For a Guild Member who hasn't donated at least 10 TBT: 3 TBT per week!
•For a Guild Member who has donated over 10 TBT: Free!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

Rask


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 24, 2017)

We're still sending donations to you Raskell, correct? I wanna pitch in more!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> We're still sending donations to you Raskell, correct? I wanna pitch in more!



No. Send to pinkcotton. ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

Now it's sent to me, fellow pastel lover!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 24, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Now it's sent to me, fellow pastel lover!



Alrighty! Sending a little more ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

You two are practically twins, so cute!  Also, on the first page can you fix my username and make it the light blue my user title is?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

Just the avatars and user title colors!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You two are practically twins, so cute!  Also, on the first page can you fix my username and make it the light blue my user title is?



"Fix"? You mean change. XD, I'm kidding!
Yes, what's the color #?

Okay guys, we're going to start advertising to get some bells for The Misc.! Anyone here want their shops to be displayed?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 24, 2017)

Could I get my introduction and username changed to this colour in the OP?  (#9900cc btw)
I donated 80 tbt a while ago also, so my total donations should be 110 tbt ~

I don't have any shops right now, but I'm so tempted to make a signature shop lol I've been really enjoying making sigs/avvys for people ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Could I get my introduction and username changed to this colour in the OP?  (#9900cc btw)
> I donated 80 tbt a while ago also, so my total donations should be 110 tbt ~
> 
> I don't have any shops right now, but I'm so tempted to make a signature shop lol I've been really enjoying making sigs/avvys for people ^^



Of course! And I think you should! \^•^/


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

Are we going to have guild art?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

Those were my thoughts! Maybe I'll make a graphic! I'll go do that now actually!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 24, 2017)

I could try make a banner, but I'm not sure about a logo or anything haha ~


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I could try make a banner, but I'm not sure about a logo or anything haha ~



Omg!  

Oh my gosh! Yas! ^.^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 24, 2017)

What type of background would be suitable? ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

YESSS!  What are colors of the guild though? Hmmm. Ooh! Maybe our TK TOMFG can fund a cute backround! She picks the cutest for her sigs!
Also, advertising is open now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

It's 66ccff I believe. Also sure, I can do that!  Just tell me what the theme is and I'll get right to it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't know. Something like Cannan's sig! Like, paradise? 
Also, gonna shower now, I take forever! ^-^
Never mind, bro just got in. -.-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Hmm... It'd have to be a gender-neutral paradise since there are males in The Guild as well.  I'll start looking for some right now.  Do we want a pixelated background or a real life background?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm not so sure. Pixely! How do you find those anyway?!


----------



## Xme (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm so lost as to what's going on hahaha but go team go! It says I only have donated 10 but it's actually 20 now. I donated again but it never changed to 20.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

MayorOfMagix is going to try to make a banner for The Misc. and TOMFG is finding a backdrop for it!


----------



## Xme (Feb 24, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> MayorOfMagix is going to try to make a banner for The Misc. and TOMFG is finding a backdrop for it!



Oo okay for when we have enough bells to officially open?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

Well I was thinking to display it as our sigs (optional) so we could get more members + donations!


----------



## Xme (Feb 24, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Well I was thinking to display it as our sigs (optional) so we could get more members + donations!



Oh okay got it!! Awesome  I'm following along now haha


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 24, 2017)

Great, lol! 
Any introductions, color preferences in the OP? Ads?


----------



## Xme (Feb 24, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Great, lol!
> Any introductions, color preferences in the OP? Ads?



For color preferences something happy and neutral so any one feels comfortable with it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

I mean for a member's displayed username in the OP. ^.^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

There's lots on Google.  Here are a few:


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I mean for a member's displayed username in the OP. ^.^



Oh hahahah could I actually change my name on the first page to a dark bright pink like the one under my user name?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

@TOMF: Oooh I really like the 4th, 5th, 7th and last one ^^
Particularly the 5th one because it's a good size for a banner, I'll try it out c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There's lots on Google.  Here are a few:



I like the third.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Good morning, I guess.
If anyone doesn't mind, can I drop off a few things? I need to reset my town again..
Now that the snow is gone, I can *FINALLY* start playing this game with a more positive attitude!
_(I mean look at my signature lmao)_

(It'll take a minute or two to drop them off. I'll PM/VM you or post here again when I have my new town.)


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

I like the first one a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Good morning, I guess.
> If anyone doesn't mind, can I drop off a few things? I need to reset my town again..
> Now that the snow is gone, I can *FINALLY* start playing this game with a more positive attitude!
> _(I mean look at my signature lmao)_
> ...



I can open my town for you


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

I personally like the 5th one! But they're all really pretty 




Xme said:


> I can open my town for you



Oh, thank you! ★
When is a good time for me to stop by?


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I personally like the 5th one! But they're all really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll open now and you can just come and go as needed. I'll leave it open on my desk so I might not talk


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> I'll open now and you can just come and go as needed. I'll leave it open on my desk so I might not talk



That's fine! Thanks a bunch  I'll be right there!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Binge-watching Scandal. Be back later.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

I personally like the 5th one and the one with a castle and the moon.  The 5th one seems more fit to be a banner though.  Can't wait to see what MOM comes up with!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I personally like the 5th one and the one with a castle and the moon.  The 5th one seems more fit to be a banner though.  Can't wait to see what MOM comes up with!



I love your Canaan signature! xoxo


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, I love the fifth one! Lol, her acronym is MOM.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks!  wearthesun is a signature-making genius.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> I'll open now and you can just come and go as needed. I'll leave it open on my desk so I might not talk



Done :U I'll let you know when I'm ready to pick up my stuff ★ (thanks again ☆)


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Done :U I'll let you know when I'm ready to pick up my stuff ★ (thanks again ☆)



Awesome  Its still on and open over on my desk haha


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thanks!  wearthesun is a signature-making genius.



Yaaaasssss ikr I love their signatures ♥
...Hopefully I'll be able to get one for a town that I'll actually keep D':


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

I now know how to find those cute signature backrounds! Also, anyone want their username color to be changed? ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Hun, could you make the "g" in "Fangirl" lowercase?  It's really bothering me lol.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Oh yeah, I was meaning to fix that.
I don't know why Raskell put it like that, he even did it in the official multi-providing shop, lol.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl&#55357;&#56471;Taken By A Squirrel&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56847;;7228899 said:
			
		

> Hun, could you make the "g" in "Fangirl" lowercase?  It's really bothering me lol.



Meh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Why does it have my user title as well as my username in the quote?  That's hilarious!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl&#55357;&#56471;Taken By A Squirrel&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56847;;7228916 said:
			
		

> Why does it have my user title as well as my username in the quote?  That's hilarious!



I know I'm hilarious.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Pfft...I can't help laughing.  It looks so silly XD


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

☪.Official Guild TK ThatOneMarshalFangirl ☪.Official Guild TK;7228928 said:
			
		

> Pfft...I can't help laughing.  It looks so silly XD



How bow da?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Good except you got it wrong.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Good except you got it wrong.



Liar, liar, pants on fire... Kissed a Marshal with her Mother's NFC reader.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Now now, we don't need to resort to verbal violence.  I'll have you know that my NFC reader was purchased by me with my own money.  I don't even need it anymore now that I have a New 3DS XL lol.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Now now, we don't need to resort to verbal violence.  I'll have you know that my NFC reader was purchased by me with* my own money.*  I don't even need it anymore now that *I have a New 3DS XL *lol.



Are you... a Goddess?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

You know I love it when you're sarcastic with me.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

...should I have this backstory?...



Spoiler: Backstory Of Haven 1



After the infamous Sims war which resulted in devastation... SimCity, the only functioning city left annexed towns as their own territory: Belladonna Cove, Strangetown, Pleasantview, Riverblossom Hills, Veronaville, and Desiderata Valley. SimCity and its annexed towns are the only settlements that are known to be habitable. There are problems: crime, pollution, overpopulation, lack of resources, fear, et cetera. 

What Sims forgot... is that before the war... there was a popular self-sustainable neighborhood being constructed. Will this neighborhood, Haven, be settled?

(picture of the Sims 2 town)



...or this backstory?



Spoiler: Haven 2



Self sustainable neighborhoods are being more popular! Belladonna Cove, Strangetown, Pleasantview, Riverblossom Hills, Veronaville, and Desiderate Valley... are the most popular self-sustainable neighborhoods. Sims are calling these neighborhoods, "a dream come true."

Haven is a self-sustainable neighborhood open for settlement! 

(picture of Haven)


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The Sims 2 blog, should I have this backstory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't make me cry!! I can't play Sims anymore, I haven't for months. Why did my stupid laptop have to break? 
Maybe I should plug in the Xbox and play Sims 3 pets! ^o^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> Awesome  Its still on and open over on my desk haha



Hey! ☆ I got a town again!(My search was faster than I expected, it only took an hour!)
Mind if I come back and pick up my stuff?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Don't make me cry!! I can't play Sims anymore, I haven't for months. Why did my stupid laptop have to break?
> Maybe I should plug in the Xbox and play Sims 3 pets! ^o^



Help me! ^.^ Please! c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Help me! ^.^ Please! c:



First one. c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Any other opinions? c:


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hey! ☆ I got a town again!(My search was faster than I expected, it only took an hour!)
> Mind if I come back and pick up my stuff?



Hi sure! It's still open on my desk haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Oh dear, your signature is too big sweetie!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh dear, your signature is too big sweetie!



Where'd you get yours, TOMFG?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

wearthesun made them.  Like I said, she's a signature-making genius.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> wearthesun made them.  Like I said, she's a signature-making genius.



Indeed! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any thoughts for first page posts? We have a link to the old thread, paid advertising, giveaways, and...?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Indeed! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Any thoughts for first page posts? We have a link to the old thread, paid advertising, giveaways, and...?



Maybe break down the first post?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though the first post looks nice with all of the relevant guild information being separated by horizontal lines.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

So, here's what I'm thinking for S.O.T.W!
(Song Of The Week)
•Suggest a song for a week.
•All song candidates will be put into a random name generator.
•The song that is generated will be displayed in the third post for a week!
•During that week, more songs will be suggested for next week.
•Repeat!
~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thoughts?


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh dear, your signature is too big sweetie!



Dang! I couldn't get them to sit next to each other. So it was too big because one was on top of the other


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> So, here's what I'm thinking for S.O.T.W!
> (Song Of The Week)
> •Suggest a song for a week.
> •All song candidates will be put into a random name generator.
> ...



Omg! Yas!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> Dang! I couldn't get them to sit next to each other. So it was too big because one was on top of the other



Since they were made by wearthesun, you can ask her to put them together!

You guys can start suggesting the songs tomorrow! ^-^ (Sunday).


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Since they were made by wearthesun, you can ask her to put them together!
> 
> You guys can start suggesting the songs tomorrow! ^-^ (Sunday).



Same with villager of the week? Can we start doing that?


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Since they were made by wearthesun, you can ask her to put them together!
> 
> You guys can start suggesting the songs tomorrow! ^-^ (Sunday).



One was from her and the other was from Cynthia rose  so I can't ask her


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> One was from her and the other was from Cynthia rose  so I can't ask her



She'll still do it for you, she's very sweet. ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Same with villager of the week? Can we start doing that?



That sounds awesome TK! ^_^
Yes, suggestions for song and villager of the week begin tomorrow.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

^.^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

...should I have this backstory?...



Spoiler: Haven 1



After the infamous Sims war which resulted in devastation... SimCity, the only functioning city left annexed towns as their own territory: Belladonna Cove, Strangetown, Pleasantview, Riverblossom Hills, Veronaville, and Desiderata Valley. SimCity and its annexed towns are the only settlements that are known to be habitable. There are problems: crime, pollution, overpopulation, lack of resources, fear, et cetera. 

What Sims forgot... is that before the war... there was a popular self-sustainable neighborhood being constructed. Will this neighborhood, Haven, be settled?

(picture of the Sims 2 town)



...or this backstory?...



Spoiler: Haven 2



Self sustainable neighborhoods are being more popular! Belladonna Cove, Strangetown, Pleasantview, Riverblossom Hills, Veronaville, and Desiderate Valley... are the most popular self-sustainable neighborhoods. Sims are calling these neighborhoods, "a dream come true."

Haven is a self-sustainable neighborhood open for settlement! 

(picture of Haven)



I'm going with the second. :c


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> One was from her and the other was from Cynthia rose  so I can't ask her



If you need help with resizing your sig, I can try help you c:

I'm still working on the banner. I was working on it last night until I realised it was 1am and probably should have been sleeping xD I'll finish it soon ~


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton, have you seen Santa Clarita Diet?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

Here's what I came up with the banner:







i'm sorry if it's too girly, girly is naturally my style & i can't get out of it for the life of me ;-;

I'm sorry I didn't end up using your backgrounds TOMF, I really liked them but I couldn't work with the colours in them. Once again my style is girly af...

Any suggestions/changes?


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 25, 2017)

Ooh it's so pretty! And it looks so professional. <3


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Here's what I came up with the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm. Seems pretty good to me! 

Excess of blue, maybe? But that's whatevs. :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

It's a bit on the feminine side but still looks very nice!  Don't worry, I'm not offended.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's a bit on the feminine side but still looks very nice!  Don't worry, *I'm not offended*.



You shouldn't be. If you were, we wouldn't be friends no longer.

Magix did an amazing job!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

I am, however, offended by improper grammar.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am, however, offended by improper grammar.



We're no longer friends...



Spoiler: lol



For five seconds.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> pinkcotton, have you seen Santa Clarita Diet?


Not yet.


MayorOfMagix said:


> Here's what I came up with the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback guys ^^ 
I'm sorry it's too feminine, I should've known better ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Spoiler: Don't Open This


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Just added MOM's banner into the OP and it's *GREAT! *


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Could you please send the BB code? Your banner will be displayed in the OP! ^.^



Sure ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without spaces ofc ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you guys ^^

And just call me Nessa, I'd rather be called by my real name haha xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

It does look good!  Nice job, MOM! ^-^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Banner's pretty wicked tbh. Nice job, Nessa! o/

(Also heyyyy what do you all think of my villager lineup? ♥)


Spoiler: Irisvale Villagers



Normal - *Cally*
Peppy - *Carmen*
Snooty - *Purrl* and *Ankha*
Big Sister/Uchi - *Pashmina*
Lazy - *Jeremiah* and *Erik*
Jock - *Boots*
Cranky - *Fang*
Smug - *Eugene*


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

I approve name twin!


----------



## Xme (Feb 25, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> *The Miscellaneous Art ♧*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woahhh I LOVEEEEEE it

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Banner's pretty wicked tbh. Nice job, Nessa! o/
> 
> (Also heyyyy what do you all think of my villager lineup? ♥)
> 
> ...



Yayyy Puurl


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

I really wanted cute villagers this time around, as well as villagers I've never had before! ★ (Everyone except Carmen, Erik, Purrl, and Fang are new to me.)


----------



## Trasey (Feb 25, 2017)

Erik is my top 3 <3


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

Xme said:


> Yayyy Purrl



Ayyy best kitty ♥ 
(I remember having her in a super old town(I had two snooty cats, her and Ankha ♥) from like last year)
(She was so sweet.. I miss her a lot.. Ankha too but I have no room for her RIP..
(Maybe I could kick Stella for Ankha? I prefer Cally over Stella now that I think about it)



Trasey said:


> Erik is my top 3 <3



Yessss Erik is love Erik is life ♥


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Playing house on the hill! ;p

bb tonite!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi peeps! Sorry I left, I got some BOMB In-N-Out!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

Does anyone want Ankha in their town? ^^ She's moving out of Magix soon ~


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Maybe Delta! She was taking about it last page.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Does anyone want Ankha in their town? ^^ She's moving out of Magix soon ~



I do!! :'O
Could you hold on to her for me, please? I have to go to work in about 10 minutes so I can't pick her up >.<


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I do!! :'O
> Could you hold on to her for me, please? I have to go to work in about 10 minutes so I can't pick her up >.<



Yes that's fine ^^ If you want her to be original I can moved her out then back in with her amiibo card (I think you can do that right?)


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 25, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yes that's fine ^^ If you want her to be original I can moved her out then back in with her amiibo card (I think you can do that right?)



Yeah, you can do that! I've tried it myself with a few cards when the update first hit back in November. 


OK. Off to work! See you guys tomorrow afternoon ; v ; ★


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yes that's fine ^^ If you want her to be original I can moved her out then back in with her amiibo card (I think you can do that right?)



Why make her original? It'll be special for Delta to have Magix's Ankha!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah, I guess that's true ^^ I know some people prefer original's though, so I thought I'd offer c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, I guess that's true ^^ I know some people prefer original's though, so I thought I'd offer c:



I know! c: You're amazing!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning all!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Morning all!



Good morning Pink! ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

<3
Donate peeps! ^-^ Also, it's time to start suggesting so I'll kick us off at suggesting In The Heights from In The Heights. XD
Once I get caught up with orders, I'm starting a shawp! ^-^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Send *villager of the week* requests to Raskell.

Send *song of the week* requests to pinkcotton.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Or you can just post here...? Lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Good morning hun!  Why is your adorable signature so tiny?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

^.^ Raskell is here. Don't forget about me! c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol, good morning Raskell.  How you doing, bud?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Good morning hun!  Why is your adorable signature so tiny?



That's how it was made. ^_^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, good morning Raskell.  How you doing, bud?



 Why are you talking to me? lol 

I'm rested and I want to blog but not sure if I should do Sims first or Minecraft. I still need a last name for a Sim named 'Logan'. Thoughts?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Wolverine comes to mind. *Laughs way harder than I should*


----------



## Trasey (Feb 26, 2017)

Having a shop is so much work


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Having a shop is so much work



It's all worth it in the end. c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Having a shop is so much work



You got over 1,000 TBT in one week?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

...afternoon, people... x _ x
I won't talk too much today, I'm very tired.. I've been up for over 25 hours now living off maybe one~two hour of sleep.
Work has been rough as hell. Had to take off today, I really didn't have a choice.

I tried to sleep more but that didn't work out lmao :'D


Hope you guys are doing well! Better than me, at least? ; v ; ★


----------



## Trasey (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It's all worth it in the end. c:



I suppose so  I love helping people getting their stuff 
Saving up for a surprise though for my best friend <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> You got over 1,000 TBT in one week?



I think so???
Has it only been a week??
I would have over 2k but gave some tbt to a friend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> ...afternoon, people... x _ x
> I won't talk too much today, I'm very tired.. I've been up for over 25 hours now living off maybe one~two hour of sleep.
> Work has been rough as hell. Had to take off today, I really didn't have a choice.
> 
> ...



I hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

'Animal Crossing: Population Growing' is fun!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I hope you feel better soon <3



Thank you ; v ;



Raskell said:


> 'Animal Crossing: Population Growing' is fun!



Yaaaassss the GameCube version was so much fun when I was a kid ♥
Shame I don't have it anymore >.<


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Yaaaassss the GameCube version was so much fun when I was a kid ♥
> Shame I don't have it anymore >.<



I have two copies, three memory cards, one Gamecube... but I just started playing it again. >.<


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 26, 2017)

Delta if you still want Ankha, let me know <3

I feel like I'm actually making some progress in my town, it's great haha. Still unsure about some things but I'm getting there 

- - - Post Merge - - -

When you're at uni in one of the study pods and high school tours are going on and they walk past only to find that your secretly playing Animal Crossing lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I suppose so  I love helping people getting their stuff
> Saving up for a surprise though for my best friend <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



And with that TBT you can donate! 
Lol, just kidding. You've donated plenty.


----------



## Trasey (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> And with that TBT you can donate!
> Lol, just kidding. You've donated plenty.



..


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Did someone say... Raskell? ;p


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Delta if you still want Ankha, let me know <3
> 
> I feel like I'm actually making some progress in my town, it's great haha. Still unsure about some things but I'm getting there



Yes, I still want Ankha ♥
...And that's great! Glad to see you're making progress with your town. ★


Today in Irisvale, I plan on making cute outfits for my villagers and my players once I take care of that development permit, as well as paying off their houses to unlock the island.
I also plan on making my own paths for the spring, too.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you  I should be home in a couple hours time if you're free to come over then!

I love planning outfits haha. I change my mayors all the time, she used to have a pastel outfit but now she looks totally badass lol. My second player has a nerdy style right now, so it's a contrast lol


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

What do you all think of the new avatar?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

Eye see it as something great!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Eye see it as something great!



Haha! 

I like your avatar too!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

What do you guys think of my upcoming shop layout?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Sanrio-WA-Fueki-Gardening-Hand-Helds-Sets-Etc!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> What do you guys think of my upcoming shop layout?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Sanrio-WA-Fueki-Gardening-Hand-Helds-Sets-Etc!


It is pastel! I like it, overall! C: I think it'd be easier to read if the pink roses of the important information are not centered and aligned to the left. ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Hmm, I'll try that now. ^_^
Edit: Looks great! Ty Raskell.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

How has everyone's day been?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

LAZY AF


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

^.^

If you have song of the week suggestions, post in the thread! c:

If you have villager of the week suggestions, post in the thread! c:


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

Crap. I took 3 hours to finish a two page essay, and more homework.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm here, sorry!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I'm here, sorry!



Why are you sorry? :c


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why are you sorry? :c



I've been super inactive, that's why :,) i haven't even been playing ACNL. Just trying to catch up on Supernatural


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I've been super inactive, that's why :,) i haven't even been playing ACNL. Just trying to catch up on Supernatural



Meh. We missed you!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

...evening.. x.x
What's everyone up to?
I'm just laying in bed working on my town.. Trying to relax..
...Even though I ended up venting again in the "what's bothering you" thread. >.<


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Meh. We missed you!



I've missed being around!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> ...evening.. x.x
> What's everyone up to?
> I'm just laying in bed working on my town.. Trying to relax..
> ...Even though I ended up venting again in the "what's bothering you" thread. >.<



Oh no, what did you vent about?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> ..



Lol, why did you edit this like 4 hours later? XD


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I might be...



Spoiler: What I might be...



A Raskell!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I might be...


Spoiler: What I might be...



A PINK, SIMS 4, ANIMAL CROSSING, AND PASTEL ADDICTED PIECE OF TRASH!


Also, gonna go work out aka die.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I might be...


Spoiler: What I might be...



An irrelevant piece of trash! :c


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Holy ****! I'm sweating and SOOOO dead.
So tired....


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Holy ****! I'm sweating and SOOOO dead.
> So tired....



But you only worked out for twenty minutes. ;p


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

Going to sleep now..
I'm so damn tired... I feel awful. x.x
See you all.. I dunno whenever I wake up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> Oh no, what did you vent about?



Go read page 1903, I'm somewhere in there


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> But you only worked out for twenty minutes. ;p



-_- You don't even know what I did.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2017)

Speaking of working out I should probably start making use of the gym at uni, but idk haha. It means I have to somehow lug around my gym gear lol


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Morning all! ;p

People have been busy it seems...


----------



## lizziety (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Morning all! ;p
> 
> People have been busy it seems...



G'morning! Yeah, I think. A lot of us have gotten busier. I'm trying to take an AC break while I study for a college test...
Anyways, I've got a question for y'all here! 
How tall are you guys? I'm 5'9" and feel crazy tall.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 27, 2017)

lizziety said:


> G'morning! Yeah, I think. A lot of us have gotten busier. I'm trying to take an AC break while I study for a college test...
> Anyways, I've got a question for y'all here!
> How tall are you guys? I'm 5'9" and feel crazy tall.



Morning, people.

....I'm 5'1" ; v ;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Morning all! ;p
> 
> People have been busy it seems...


I've been sleeping haha. But I'm also back at uni so I have less time available to be on here :c


lizziety said:


> G'morning! Yeah, I think. A lot of us have gotten busier. I'm trying to take an AC break while I study for a college test...
> Anyways, I've got a question for y'all here!
> How tall are you guys? I'm 5'9" and feel crazy tall.


I'm 5'8" I think. I don't think I'm tall though ;-; Most lf my friends are around the same height or taller than me haha


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'6".
How depressing.


----------



## Xme (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'3 oo oo

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizziety said:


> G'morning! Yeah, I think. A lot of us have gotten busier. I'm trying to take an AC break while I study for a college test...
> Anyways, I've got a question for y'all here!
> How tall are you guys? I'm 5'9" and feel crazy tall.




Good luck with your test!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Finally, TBT is back!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Finally, TBT is back!



It wasn't down for long.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

...Yo.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

What's everyone Star Sign?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Yo.



Sup Ash Q. Scrumfleton? 

Is there a abbreviation you want us to use? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> What's everyone Star Sign?



I'm a Gemini. Is this what you're referencing?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Sup Ash Q. Scrumfleton?
> 
> Is there a abbreviation you want us to use?
> 
> ...


You can call me what you'd like. Ash, Scrumf, I don't mind really.



Virgo here.





(And a little backstory I was invited here I guess? This place seems pretty alright if you ask me. If you're looking for another member then I'm here. Sorry if I came off as some random...intruder? I dunno.)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

What are you all having/have had for dinner?  I had some veggie fish thing and rice... it was delicious, but it didn't fill me up. :c


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Linguine in some clam sauce. Leftovers from last night...It's even better cold for some reason.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Linguine in some clam sauce. Leftovers from last night...It's even better cold for some reason.



What's Linguine? I've never heard of it. :c


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's Linguine? I've never heard of it. :c



It's sort of a mix between spaghetti and fettuccine noodles. Kinda flat but thin.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Yo.


Sup?! ^_^


Flare21 said:


> What's everyone Star Sign?



I'm a cancer, my birthday is July 1st.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm a Gemini. Is this what you're referencing?


Yep. This is what I mean. 
Also, made a thread about this.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Yo.





Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You can call me what you'd like. Ash, Scrumf, I don't mind really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo! No one "intrudes" here in the Miscellaneous! ^^


Raskell said:


> What are you all having/have had for dinner?  I had some veggie fish thing and rice... it was delicious, but it didn't fill me up. :c


Funny timing! I literally just finished Lunch.
I had beef stew with potatoes, corn, green beans, carrots and calabasitas. Which means zucchini in spanish.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Nooooo! No one "intrudes" here in the Miscellaneous! ^^
> 
> Funny timing! I literally just finished Lunch.
> I had beef stew with potatoes, corn, green beans, carrots and calabasitas. Which means zucchini in spanish.



Ah, that's good to hear. 



Beef stew, eh? I haven't had stew in years...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm friends with a person in this group and I was just wondering what's going on here?

Not trying to intrude. Just wondering.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

As I said, there's no such thing as intruding here!
This is a future group called the Miscellaneous! We host giveaways, have song of the week, and villager of the week, etc.! Especially chat. Our old thread had over 100 pages. ^_^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 27, 2017)

Good evening. ★
What's everyone up to?
I'm just working on Irisvale, like always. :V
(Just took a couple Advil pills tho, have a bad headache at the moment x.x)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Good evening. 


I'm not doing anything in particular right now. I've got a bit of busywork preparing for a concert I have which I've procrastinated for. Gotta find my bowtie still.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh god you guys! BREAKING NEWS: A plane crashed into a home....I live a few streets away.  
There's like 4 helicopters outside...I've seen it on 3 news channels already.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Into a home?! ...That sounds nasty...I hope everything's going to be alright...


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Into a home?! ...That sounds nasty...I hope everything's going to be alright...



Yes, into a HOME! 1 person has died, 4 are injured.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

SO this is just a thread of random discussion?

Sounds fun


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

That's terrible...I hope for the best for everyone.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> SO this is just a thread of random discussion?
> 
> Sounds fun



YES! Would you like to join?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

Sure! But I'm not on all the time so I'll prob just pop in here and there


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

I would if I haven't already.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

That's okay! ^-^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Also, quick question, how would you donate to this? I was just wondering because I'm not going to use my TBT on much else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm working on a physics lab that is due tomorrow. Not that hard but I have no motivation to do it.

Oh and I'm really good at procrastinating ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also, quick question, how would you donate to this? I was just wondering because I'm not going to use my TBT on much else.


It's simple! ^-^ You donate how many TBT you'd like to me, and I'll put in the ABD along with the rest 7,668 TBT we've saved up! 


xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm working on a physics lab that is due tomorrow. Not that hard but I have no motivation to do it.
> 
> Oh and I'm really good at procrastinating ^^



Aren't we all?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2017)

Dude I am the pro at procrastinating xD It's pretty much what I did all of last week haha. 

Right now I'm waiting around until I have to go to my lectute, and I'm officially out of things to do haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It's simple! ^-^ You donate how many TBT you'd like to me, and I'll put in the ABD along with the rest 7,668 TBT we've saved up!



I'll donate 31 TBT cause it's kinda extra.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

34,300 TBT left until we're official!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Good evening.
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything in particular right now. I've got a bit of busywork preparing for a concert I have which I've procrastinated for.* Gotta find my bowtie still*.



I was freeeaaaaking out tonight I had thought I lost my clip-on tie... and I had needed it for competition. :c



Welcome to The Miscellaneous, N64 and Ash! ​


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> 34,300 TBT left until we're official!


Donated 45 TBT!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

So I guess my new nickname is N64. It's cool defnitely a lot easier to type out ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I guess my new nickname is N64. It's cool defnitely a lot easier to type out ^^



Haha! Sorry! c:



Flare21 said:


> Donated 45 TBT!



Thank you! c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Donated 45 TBT!


Yes, thank you! 


xSuperMario64x said:


> So I guess my new nickname is N64. It's cool defnitely a lot easier to type out ^^



Alrighty, N64.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll donate 31 TBT cause it's kinda extra.



Thank you! c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Do any of you have Netflix? If so, I recommend Scandal!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Donated 130 TBT. Enjoy. 



I have netflix, but I hardly ever use it. I might check it out one day though.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Donated 130 TBT. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have netflix, but I hardly ever use it. I might check it out one day though.



Omg!  Ty for donating! ^.^

Netflix truly is its own religion. Many television shows and movies! ^.^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Omg!  Ty for donating! ^.^
> 
> Netflix truly is its own religion. Many television shows and movies! ^.^



No problem! I have nothing else to spend it on, so i might as well help out.



I've been on and off watching Parks and Recreation on there over the past year. Sometimes I'm in the mood for it, but most of the time I don't use it. I should more often though.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No problem! I have nothing else to spend it on, so i might as well help out.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on and off watching *Parks and Recreation* on there over the past year. Sometimes I'm in the mood for it, but most of the time I don't use it. I should more often though.



That show is hilarious and entertaining!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That show is hilarious and entertaining!



Yeah, it's a lot like the Office but it didn't suffer seasonal rot as bad. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, A LOT of my life has gone into watching Netflix. 
I'd say around 1,500 hours or so.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Yeah, A LOT of my life has gone into watching Netflix.
> I'd say around 1,500 hours or so.



Wow. That's a long time. 

I just don't have the patience for many shows anymore...I wish I did, honestly.




Also, just making sure, did my donation go through? I'd hate to have made a fatal error or something.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

It did! ^o^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Good, glad to hear it! Hope it helps!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

Good night all. It's 10:50pm here and I gotta be up in about 7 hours. ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Good night all. It's 10:50pm here and I gotta be up in about 7 hours. ^^




I have to be up at 3:35 AM tomorrow...I should probably get some rest. Maybe in a few minutes.




Goodnight N64!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Good night all. It's 10:50pm here and I gotta be up in about 7 hours. ^^



I'm going to bed too. Goodnight all! ^.^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to bed too. Goodnight all! ^.^



Goodnight!


EDIT-I'm heading off to bed! Goodnight everybody!


Also have 8 more TBT.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 27, 2017)

You guys all go to bed so early for me, it's only 5pm here xD


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm going to sleep in 2 hours or so. ^_^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

I might be off of TBT tomorrow. If you'd like to contact me, feel free by e-mail. I'm sure someone will be willing to PM you it, as a few people here have my email. No talking about TBT if you e-mail me, though... please.

Good night all! >3 Hope you all have a wonderful and joyful day tomorrow!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I might be off of TBT tomorrow. If you'd like to contact me, feel free by e-mail. I'm sure someone will be willing to PM you it, as a few people here have my email. No talking about TBT if you e-mail me, though... please.
> 
> Good night all! >3 Hope you all have a wonderful and joyful day tomorrow!



You too! Goodnight!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2017)

It's too early for school ._.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 28, 2017)

Good morning! Time for
Six
Cruel
Hours
Of
Our
Lives


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning people.

(I might not be on too much today, I've been really depressed lately)
(Haven't done much progress with Irisvale yet because of this)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Good morning! Time for
> Six
> Cruel
> Hours
> ...



Make that seven for me counting passing times and lunch.

How fun.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ~



Oh no.  Hope you feel better!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning people.
> 
> (I might not be on too much today, I've been really depressed lately)
> (Haven't done much progress with Irisvale yet because of this)



I feel that :/ I hope you feel better soon </3

The forum theme has changed! It looks so nice c: I havent seen it before lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2017)

More

Like

Eight

=_=


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm currently working on drawings for my Villager Ideas post. I just finished a horse that looks like a pinata. He's so cute!! >w<

I spent most of my day at school working on these drawings and I got 5 done!! I'm on a roll!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm currently working on drawings for my Villager Ideas post. I just finished a horse that looks like a pinata. He's so cute!! >w<
> 
> I spent most of my day at school working on these drawings and I got 5 done!! I'm on a roll!



Drawing, eh? Haven't drawn in a while...I kinda miss it.


----------



## Xme (Feb 28, 2017)

Donated 25 more


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Drawing, eh? Haven't drawn in a while...I kinda miss it.



It's fun. ^^

I'm actually drawings in Flipnote Studio 3D. I guarantee it's a lot easier and a lot more fun to draw on paper. But I can't scan pictures and post them online; drawings on my 3DS can easily be posted online.

Luckily I have a 3DSXL so my screen isn't impossibly small to draw on. And the pictures are decent.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's fun. ^^
> 
> I'm actually drawings in Flipnote Studio 3D. I guarantee it's a lot easier and a lot more fun to draw on paper. But I can't scan pictures and post them online; drawings on my 3DS can easily be posted online.
> 
> Luckily I have a 3DSXL so my screen isn't impossibly small to draw on. And the pictures are decent.



Oh really? I had Flipnote 3D on my old 3ds before, sadly, it broke in half. Only drawings I ever did were on miiverse of a few Pokemon on my 3DS. I prefer pencil and paper any day though. I've got a whole little binder full of some legendary Pokemon I drew.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh really? I had Flipnote 3D on my old 3ds before, sadly, it broke in half. Only drawings I ever did were on miiverse of a few Pokemon on my 3DS. I prefer pencil and paper any day though. I've got a whole little binder full of some legendary Pokemon I drew.



I have a binder about 3" think full of drawings I've made over the last 6-7 years. I have a drawing of Moltres I made when I was in 5th grade!! I also have tons of pokemon drawings; most were ones I made, but some were ones other people made. 

I need to get a new sketchbook so I can actually draw on paper. 3DS is kinda restricting.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a binder about 3" think full of drawings I've made over the last 6-7 years. I have a drawing of Moltres I made when I was in 5th grade!! I also have tons of pokemon drawings; most were ones I made, but some were ones other people made.
> 
> I need to get a new sketchbook so I can actually draw on paper. 3DS is kinda restricting.



I usually just use computer paper. For some reason that's just pure to me.




Starting the original AC game for the first time in like 5-6 years...I hope it's fun like it used to be.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I usually just use computer paper. For some reason that's just pure to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had the same town for 9 years and I have no extra memory cards. You're in a better boat than I am. xDDD

Thinking about getting another one and naming my player Link and the town Hyrule so I can get Punchout and Ice Climbers.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh, I wish I had my old town back...
That's where I first discovered Punch Out. The game's ridiculous, but I love it. Still haven't beat Mike Tyson/Mr. Dream yet.



Also I just kinda quit because I'm dedicating my time to New Leaf. Shame though, I started with Punchy...


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

Booker and Copper's RV's are a myth. They are lies. Lies I tell you.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Booker and Copper's RV's are a myth. They are lies. Lies I tell you.



I can't seem to get anyone except for Jack and Sahara.. Ech.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Donated 27 TBT!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning friends  how is everyone?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 1, 2017)

Afternoon people, how's your day so far?

Today I did a little shopping!
(I bought Super Paper Mario, Zelda: Ocarina of Time(3D), Digby, Mabel, and Wolf Link's amiibo!)

(Apparently my town knew too because today's Fortune Cookie gave me the Hero's Clothes lmao)


----------



## uyumin (Mar 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Afternoon people, how's your day so far?
> 
> Today I did a little shopping!
> (I bought Super Paper Mario, Zelda: Ocarina of Time(3D), Digby, Mabel, and Wolf Link's amiibo!)
> ...



Good afternoon! Today has been good


----------



## Xme (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi peeps


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2017)

Today's been alright. Just about to have 4 hours in a row in the same lecture theatre...rip me haha


----------



## Flare (Mar 1, 2017)

School is tiring. 
Getting back home is always a pleasure.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

I just want to sleep for three days straight. School brings out the worst of me.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Home from school! ^-^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi!


Funny, I have to go back to school for 3 hours for the rehearsal for our orchestra concert. At least it's enjoyable.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

hey, id like to join, a party without me is like a pizza without cheese, which is still good but slightly not *as* good.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

OMG TEABAGEL!!! Yaaasss, you're joining!
Woohoo!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello all


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Wassup? ^^"


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 1, 2017)

Evening, everyone!
How's everybody doing?
(Me.. I'm OK rn, I'm trying to get *Pashmina* in my town but so far no dice)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

Making a drawing of my player in ACNL and my fav villager in FLipnote Studio 3D :3

It's going pretty well except these things take forever to clean up ^^"


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

hello everyone, i'm farming pwp's and working on getting the roost for my new dessert themed town


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello, lovelies!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hello, lovelies!



You're back!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> You're back!



I've been a quite busy, my dear!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hello, lovelies!



Ayyyyy!


And don't worry, I filled in for you while you were gone. Post-wise at least.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> School is tiring.
> Getting back home is always a pleasure.



I feel that haha 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Hello, lovelies!



Hello, welcome back ^^ your forum set is looking good btw


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

How have you all been?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Just as "meh" as I always am.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

I should be going to bed in about 20 minutes, but who's to say I actually will? >


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How have you all been?



Boring without you, but my shop is successful!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Boring without you, but my shop is successful!



That's wonderful! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I should be going to bed in about 20 minutes, but who's to say I actually will? >



Same here. I should be going to bed soon... BUT... I had TWELVE HOURS of sleep last night...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Just as "meh" as I always am.



Meh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

Anybody doing anything interesting this weekend?

I'll be doing English stuff :3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Anybody doing anything interesting this weekend?
> 
> I'll be doing English stuff :3



Going to an academics team competition.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Anybody doing anything interesting this weekend?
> 
> I'll be doing English stuff :3



It's my Aunt's birthday on Sunday.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

So, any (other) tea addicts here?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

I like cold Thai tea.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I like cold Thai tea.



Have you ever tried Bush's Chicken's sweet tea?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Nope.



I just bought the special offer that is offered to students during lunch and a gallon of sweet tea today! It was amazing!  The people I shared it with loved the sweet tea too! In my opinion, you should try it if you get the chance. ^.^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I just bought the special offer that is offered to students during lunch and a gallon of sweet tea today! It was amazing!  The people I shared it with loved the sweet tea too! In my opinion, you should try it if you get the chance. ^.^



Was it iced? I'm assuming it was...I prefer unsweetened or hot tea over sweetened actually. For some reason I really like that "tea" taste. Of course I stuff my hot tea full of honey because honey is the best.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Have any of you guys tried:
Bruxie?
7Leaves?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Was it iced? I'm assuming it was...I prefer unsweetened or hot tea over sweetened actually. For some reason I really like that "tea" taste. Of course I stuff my hot tea full of honey because honey is the best.



Although I drink a lot of hot tea and sweet tea, I don't think unsweetened tea is horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Have any of you guys tried:
> Bruxie?
> 7Leaves?



I have drank *Arizona*,* Bush's Chicken's Sweet Tea*, and *Crystal Light* tea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> So, any (other) tea addicts here?



I like Luzianne idea tea. Brewed at home. Nothing beats it ^^


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

Uh..hello guys! ^.^ Raskell and I were having a convo and this guild thingy was bought up! It seems pretty fun and chill and I was wondering if I could be a part of it ^u^ I'm a 16 year old girl from London. I love manga and anime and Harry Potter! I'm a college student studying art and design ^-^ Playing new leaf let's me escape from the real world (which is kinda scrappy for me rn) and let's me live a virtual life through my little mayor of Kamakura ^w^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Uh..hello guys! ^.^ Raskell and I were having a convo and this guild thingy was bought up! It seems pretty fun and chill and I was wondering if I could be a part of it ^u^ I'm a 16 year old girl from London. I love manga and anime and Harry Potter! I'm a college student studying art and design ^-^ Playing new leaf let's me escape from the real world (which is kinda scrappy for me rn) and let's me live a virtual life through my little mayor of Kamakura ^w^



Ash and I clicked like for this post at the same time! .3.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Uh..hello guys! ^.^ Raskell and I were having a convo and this guild thingy was bought up! It seems pretty fun and chill and I was wondering if I could be a part of it ^u^ I'm a 16 year old girl from London. I love manga and anime and Harry Potter! I'm a college student studying art and design ^-^ Playing new leaf let's me escape from the real world (which is kinda scrappy for me rn) and let's me live a virtual life through my little mayor of Kamakura ^w^



PUELLA! <3 I was one of your first friends. 
Unless you didn't know about my username change, I was previously pinklolipop34. Yes, of course you can join, I also love H.P!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ash and I clicked like for this post at the same time! .3.



Amazing...It's as if we're one mind seperated by (INSERT DISTANCE) and two beings.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

In my opinion, Harry Potter doesn't show character development. This makes it easy for fans to relate and put themselves in his shoes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Uh..hello guys! ^.^ Raskell and I were having a convo and this guild thingy was bought up! It seems pretty fun and chill and I was wondering if I could be a part of it ^u^ I'm a 16 year old girl from London. I love manga and anime and Harry Potter! I'm a college student studying art and design ^-^ Playing new leaf let's me escape from the real world (which is kinda scrappy for me rn) and let's me live a virtual life through my little mayor of Kamakura ^w^



Man, Harry Potter is awesome. I haven't read it in some 8 years but I do miss it.





Raskell said:


> In my opinion, Harry Potter doesn't show character development. This makes it easy for fans to relate and put themselves in his shoes.



Hmm...Maybe if I reread them I'll have to analyze it.

I might just stop at the second/third book because the first two/3 are vastly superior to the rest In my opinion.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

Why isn't this thread five excellent stars?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

Harry Potter is fantastic! I'm a Hufflepuff! What about chu guys? :3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Harry Potter is fantastic! I'm a Hufflepuff! What about chu guys? :3



I took two quizzes. One put me at Slytherin and the other Gryffindor.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> PUELLA! <3 I was one of your first friends.
> Unless you didn't know about my username change, I was previously pinklolipop34. Yes, of course you can join, I also love H.P!



Oh oh my goodness! I had no idea you changed your name!! <3 and YAY I'm so glad to be part of this cute little community ^w^


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> In my opinion, Harry Potter doesn't show character development. This makes it easy for fans to relate and put themselves in his shoes.


Have you read the books.............?!


Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Man, Harry Potter is awesome.


♡♡♡♡♡♡

Are any of you musically talented? ^_^
I can play the flute and can sing I guess? I auditioned and now sing on the stage at church so I guess.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Harry Potter is fantastic! I'm a Hufflepuff! What about chu guys? :3



I think I was put in Gryffindor but I really wanted to be a Hufflepuff.



My ex was a Slytherin though, funny enough. 




pinkcotton said:


> Have you read the books.............?!
> 
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡
> 
> ...



I've been playing the Viola for 3 years after two years of Violin. I just couldn't stand Violin, so I switched. I'm second chair in my high school orchestra right now(There's only four of us so we're really close except this one kid who's kind of annoying to all of us..) We're kind of the black sheep of the group.


I can't sing for the life of me though.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Have you read the books.............?!
> 
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡
> 
> ...



I can play piano/keyboard and sing  I've never known someone who can play flute which is pretty cool!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

I ran a mile today! 

Not much, but eh.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I ran a mile today!
> 
> Not much, but eh.



well that's a mile more than me XD I've layed in bed all day and didn't go to college >.<''


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I ran a mile today!
> 
> Not much, but eh.



I should do that more often.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I ran a mile today!
> 
> Not much, but eh.



Fun! I actually like running, it's fun with music.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Fun! I actually like running, it's fun with music.



It's only fun if you have friends to run with.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Fun! I actually like running, it's fun with music.



I should probably get some music to run...It'd be the only way I'd be motivated probably. I might start walking home from school soon, which is about a mile....It's a start, right?




Raskell said:


> It's only fun if you have friends to run with.



All my friends outrun me though.(Even though really I only have two close friends, one lives hundreds of miles away and the other I've never seen run but she doesn't need to)


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

If any of you guys ever need any help with your little tbt shops and It gets a little too crowded or gets ALOT ALOT of orders...I'd be happy to help if you need anything or would like a delivery girl uwu


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It's only fun if you have friends to run with.



I actually prefer going solo, my friends are so slow. XD

Also, @Puella, what's your favorite P!ATD song? Mine is Nine in the Afternoon.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I actually prefer going solo, my friends are so slow. XD
> 
> Also, @Puella, what's your favorite P!ATD song? Mine is Nine in the Afternoon.



oooo mine is..hmm..that's kinda hard T^T I'd have to go for perspective!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I'm getting off for the night! Toodles ~


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think I'm getting off for the night! Toodles ~



goodnight! :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think I'm getting off for the night! Toodles ~



See ya!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> goodnight! :3



Night! .3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> See ya!



Cya! ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think I'm getting off for the night! Toodles ~



Aww good night.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Aww good night.



G'night! Bye all!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2017)

Good night  hope you have a good sleep ~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Good night  hope you have a good sleep ~



I Hope everyone here sleeps well...I know I'd like to for once...I've been averaging 4-5 hours every night and that has not been good to me.




EDIT_And with that I'm out. Goodnight, all of you!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I Hope everyone here sleeps well...I know I'd like to for once...I've been averaging 4-5 hours every night and that has not been good to me.



Oh no  that sucks, I can't survive on little sleep. Lately I've been getting around 6 hours, which is borderline for me


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

I couldn't sleep. I'm going to (secretly) do laundry for tomorrow and play 'Animal Crossing: Population Growing'! ^.^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

I always have trouble sleeping ; v ;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah same ae. Typically I go to sleep around 1am every night knowing I have to get up early r.i.p.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Welp.
Somehow went to sleep at 6:30 and woke up now.
Took a shower, now need to do some things.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

*




*

It's too quiet in here! 3.3​


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 2, 2017)

ooo song of the week and villager of the week?! I choose ''Dumb'' by Nirvana and Flurry the hamster!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> ooo song of the week and villager of the week?! I choose ''Dumb'' by Nirvana and Flurry the hamster!



Flurry has been added into the requested villagers of the week.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally! Everyone was so excited about the weekly things, no one is nominating anything.
I nominate Lolly for villager of the week! I already said what my Song would be.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Well. If everyone can nominate then...

I'm nominating Gaston! 

I'll nominate the song Lost Boy by Ruth b.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

Omg don't glitch....


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

G'night all!

By the way, I said I'm nominating Gaston for villager of the week and Lost Boy by Ruth B. for song of the week. The thread glitched, so not sure if it got through.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Nominating...
Let's see...
Maybe I'll nominate...
Umm... umm...
Maybe I'll find the answer tomorrow.


----------



## xqwerty2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

What is this? Are you guys going to start a group?


----------



## animalcrisscross (Mar 2, 2017)

why was Raskell impeached?

Villager of the week request: my future wife, Blanche
Song of the week: Heroes Get Remembered, Legends Never Die by Four Year Strong


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> *why was Raskell impeached?*Villager of the week request: my future wife, Blanche
> Song of the week: Heroes Get Remembered, Legends Never Die by Four Year Strong



I wasn't impeached. I was banned so I stepped down. Besides, pinkcotton is more non-partisan.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh, I'll be checking the songs by the way. To make sure they're okay to request.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

I nominate Charlise as villager of the week.
I also nominate the song Take it All Back by Judah and the Lion.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Nominating...
> Let's see...
> Maybe I'll nominate...
> Umm... umm...
> Maybe I'll find the answer tomorrow.


Nominating Phoebe!
Always make me entertained, and her picture quote is encouraging.
"You can't keep a good bird down."
Not nominating any music.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

Nominating best girl *Carmen* ♥
And for the song I nominate _Shelter_ by _Porter Robinson & Madeon_ ★


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Nominating best girl *Carmen* ♥
> And for the song I nominate _Shelter_ by _Porter Robinson & Madeon_ ★



OMG Delta!!!! I freaking love Shelter!
My brother even went to one Porter's concerts! The Shelter music video made me cry.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> OMG Delta!!!! I freaking love Shelter!
> My brother even went to one Porter's concerts! The Shelter music video made me cry.



I know right?! Shelter is beautiful ♥


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 2, 2017)

I nominate Make Me Cry by Noah Cyrus and Labrinth for song of the week.
And I nominate Flora for villagers of the week.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 2, 2017)

I nominate Dotty for villager
For song Not Today by Bts


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm nominating my in-game boyfriend, my boi Bones. He's a great next door neighbour I'd highly recommend <3

As for the song, I nominate heavydirtysoul by Twenty One Pilots. I've been listening to it all week and I love it so much ♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2017)

idk what somg to nominate cause I like alotta music between 1950's and 1990s. 60s and 80s had the best music tbh

I'll nominate the song True Colors by Cyndi Lauper cause it's an awesome song <3<3<3

And for villager I'll nominate Louie cause he's so underrated xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

For villager I nominate Etoile because she's so adorable, I fell in love with her design when I scanned her RV in.  For song I nominate "Here" by Alessia Cara because I relate to it so much.  I am definitely the socially awkward one at parties.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd like to nominate Phoebe as the villager. She's one of my absolute favorites....I've had her ever since I reset my town for the second time, and she's kinda like my one friend that lives really far away from me, because she kinda always is just there. I don't know, I love Uchi villagers(Except all of them but like, Phoebe look ugly). So yeah, best Uchi villager Phoebe is my vote.


As a song? There's so many to choose from...How about Smash Mouth's all star? 

...Nah, I'm just kidding.  I think I'm going to pick......Shoot, which one do I pick?! Everybody wants to rule the world by Tears for Fears. I was going to pick something like the pillows' Funny Bunny or Kim Deal(Both amazing songs, seriously), but Everybody Wants to Rule the World is too good not to pick.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk what somg to nominate cause I like alotta music between 1950's and 1990s. 60s and 80s had the best music tbh
> 
> I'll nominate the song True Colors by Cyndi Lauper cause it's an awesome song <3<3<3
> 
> And for villager I'll nominate Louie cause he's so underrated xD



Older music is the best type of music though  I listen to a lot of 70s-90s music, but I do also listen to a fair amount of newer music too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd like to nominate Phoebe as the villager. She's one of my absolute favorites....I've had her ever since I reset my town for the second time, and she's kinda like my one friend that lives really far away from me, because she kinda always is just there. I don't know, I love Uchi villagers(Except all of them but like, Phoebe look ugly). So yeah, best Uchi villager Phoebe is my vote.
> 
> 
> As a song? There's so many to choose from...How about Smash Mouth's all star?
> ...



I wouldn't object to All Star by Smash Mouth as a song of the week tbh xD


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't know where else to ask this.
But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.

Could I.. Talk to someone in the guild? Or more than one person?
... Or better yet, literally anyone who happens to read this post.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



Hello hun. This may be a little typical perhaps but I feel the exact same way. Raskell popped up to me because I posted on a thread asking for help because of the same reason and that's how I ended up here. You can message me anytime okay? I've been through some horrid ****...and I'm still going through it; so I would love to talk to others who feel the same <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



Hey!  Feel free to message me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I wouldn't object to All Star by Smash Mouth as a song of the week tbh xD



Same! That song is great ^^


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...


You can talk with me anytime.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



Hey Delta, you can always talk to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



I'd talk to you but I'm kinda bad at talking to people. Even on a forum. I've always been very antisocial.

But enough about me. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Please update us


----------



## animalcrisscross (Mar 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I wasn't impeached. I was banned so I stepped down. Besides, pinkcotton is more non-partisan.



wait what? why? lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Villager requests for the week have been added! ^.^


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

Something that might take people's mind off stuff:

How about we play a Miscellaneous party sort of RP?  I won't get to be too active but we can play like we're all meeting IRL and at a party.  What are you doing at this party?  What should be there?

I'll be the hostess.  It can be at my cool little house with all sorts of video games and food.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Something that might take people's mind off stuff:
> 
> How about we play a Miscellaneous party sort of RP?  I won't get to be too active but we can play like we're all meeting IRL and at a party.  What are you doing at this party?  What should be there?
> 
> I'll be the hostess.  It can be at my cool little house with all sorts of video games and food.



When do you wanna start? I'm pretty inactive especially since I'm busy with school stuff so I'll just get on whenever you guys start ^^


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hmmm... For Villager - Marina, the Octopus i've had in WW and NL for like 3 years XD
Song - Hash Pipe by Weezer

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



Feel Free to talk to me whenever


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When do you wanna start? I'm pretty inactive especially since I'm busy with school stuff so I'll just get on whenever you guys start ^^



I'm usually pretty busy with work myself.  I was thinking it could be a running thing starting right.. NOW!!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm usually pretty busy with work myself.  I was thinking it could be a running thing starting right.. NOW!!



Another thread for this guild's rpg game?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Another thread for this guild's rpg game?



Sure!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Sure!



I will participate tomorrow if it's created. Maybe tonight. Right now I'm going to go watch Scandal.

See ya'll later!


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I will participate tomorrow if it's created. Maybe tonight. Right now I'm going to go watch Scandal.
> 
> See ya'll later!



See ya!  Enjoy your show.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Older music is the best type of music though  I listen to a lot of 70s-90s music, but I do also listen to a fair amount of newer music too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Maybe one day i'll nominate it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



Hey...You can talk to me whenever if you want...I might not be much of a big help but I'm here. I know you probably don't know mw but like I said, you can talk to me if you want.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Going now. Cya'll later!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I don't know where else to ask this.
> But.. I'm at the lowest point in my life right now. Like *close to death* lowest.
> I've hit rock bottom. I haven't been this depressed since 2011.
> 
> ...



If you ever need to talk to someone please talk to me. I can try to help as much as I can. You've always been so bubbly and kind in this group and the forum too, so I'd hate for you to feel alone and feel down :c sending my love <3


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

@Sunset

I have some old lady (26 y/o) advice and an ear if you ever need it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> For villager I nominate Etoile because she's so adorable, I fell in love with her design when I scanned her RV in.  For song I nominate "Here" by Alessia Cara because I relate to it so much.  I am definitely the socially awkward one at parties.



Omg I'm sorry but I hate Alessia Cara. >.<


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2017)

What's wrong with Alessia Cara?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> What's wrong with Alessia Cara?



Oh it's Moana ;-; I lover her as Moana.

How I feel about forum RPs in general:


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 3, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> What's wrong with Alessia Cara?



Her attention is so undeserved, she's overrated, and a lot of people that her's is the original "How Far I'll Go".


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


>



"THE 5TH ISN'T GREAT FOR ME." 

That one made me laugh... out loud.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Guess who got a Switch?! 








....Not me. Anyone want to buy my kidney for like 200 bucks? That's all I need. It's a good price, I promise!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

I couldn't get my own Nintendo Switch, my local GameStop didn't have any extras today. :/
(I don't really deserve one, anyway.. After what happened to me yesterday..)

My brother got his, though. He pre-ordered his back in January. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to pre-order my own at the time.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 3, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Oh it's Moana ;-; I lover her as Moana.
> 
> How I feel about forum RPs in general:



This made my day


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

Evening. I guess. What are you all up to?

(don't even ask about me, I'm the same dead soul I was yesterday..)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello, there.


I'm still trying to sell my kidney, not much other than that.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi all. Competition is tomorrow, so I'm going to go relax since I have to wake up early.

What's with the RP thread, by the way? Did it get trolled?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hi all. Competition is tomorrow, so I'm going to go relax since I have to wake up early.
> 
> What's with the RP thread, by the way? Did it get trolled?



Yeah, kinda...I joined in near the end which I feel super bad about now because I'm kinda part of the problem in that case but at the same time it was kinda just..I dunno. Sorry if I hurt anyone.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hi all. Competition is tomorrow, so I'm going to go relax since I have to wake up early.
> 
> What's with the RP thread, by the way? Did it get trolled?



Yes the RP got trolled to hell and back. It's uh.. Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, kinda...I joined in near the end which I feel super bad about now because I'm kinda part of the problem in that case...I'm real sorry about that...



Why did it have to get ruined? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Yes the RP got trolled to hell and back. It's uh.. Interesting, to say the least.



Those who didn't think it was an interesting RP and thought negatively about it shouldn't have posted.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why did it have to get ruined?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I just hope I didn't come off as a jerk because of this..I'm kinda panicking about it please don't hate me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just hope I didn't come off as a jerk because of this..I'm kinda panicking about it please don't hate me.



Don't worry about it. ^.^ You're fine. It's just a thread.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Don't worry about it. ^.^ You're fine. It's just a thread.



I mean I wouldn't say "feeding" more like "joining"...Blame my miiverse days for it...It's stupid. I don't know I had fun but it felt kinda bad afterwards...Ugh, I should stop making a big deal of it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 3, 2017)

I just wished it would've stayed calm but nooo, people had to ruin it and troll.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I just wished it would've stayed calm but nooo, people had to ruin it and troll.



Meh. We could always fix it! Like right now! ^.^


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

The RP is a thing of beauty it seems.
Thankfully, I was doing things while it was on.


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

our stupid little roleplay is dead now you can hop right to it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Meh. We could always fix it! Like right now! ^.^



Can I still fire the emo-beam? ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> our stupid little roleplay is dead now you can hop right to it



Huh? Please explain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Can I still fire the emo-beam? ;-;



lol try to keep it chill and fun... I think that's what Soda Fox wanted. ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Huh? Please explain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh it'll be chill, don't worry!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 3, 2017)

Um.. Sorry to kill the mood again, but..

I'm really not in a good mood right now... I'm sorry if I came across as rude earlier..
It's just... 
..
Yesterday I almost wanted to end everything..
Today I've been feeling *even worse*.

If you really want to know what's wrong with me..
Just..
PM me.
...or not.. I'd rather not waste your time.. I'm.. Not really worth it..

..Maybe it's for the best if I left you guys(and this guild, pink can keep the tbt) alone..
I feel like I've brought nothing but negativity..


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

the one that just occured, it was more of an argument really but it's over now


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> the one that just occured, it was more of an argument really but it's over now



Thank you


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 3, 2017)

Emongo beams, go!



SunsetDelta said:


> Um.. Sorry to kill the mood again, but..
> 
> I'm really not in a good mood right now... I'm sorry if I came across as rude earlier..
> It's just...
> ...



You're worth our time. I hope you come to see that. We like you here. I hope you can find a way past these dark feelings. I believe you will. In the mean time keep coming around. We like talking to you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

@SunsetDelta, you seriously haven't brought negativity at all, I don't know why you feel like that :c I rant about little things all the time on here, it's just a good outlet for such things. As Soda Fox said, you're well in truly worth our time and I shouldn't even need to say that you're worth talking to. You definitely didn't come off as rude either. I hope you feel better soon, we love you here ♡♡


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Morning all! ^.^ Competition today! Have to get ready!


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning all, time for the...


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning all. I briefly work this morning. Buuuuut I'm on vacation after today yay.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm on my way to competition! Woo! Let's go last place!


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm on my way to competition! Woo! Let's go last place!



Aw. Try to have a more positive outlook. You'd be surprised how that can change things. Prepare for the worst, be ready to accept it, but always keep winning on the forefront of your mind.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning people!  Praise the Lord it's Saturday.  I had a long and unpleasant school week.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning, all! I've finally gotten some nice sleep(of course I slept until noon, but that's not the point.) I hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Good morning people!  Praise the Lord it's Saturday.  I had a long and unpleasant school week.



How so?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> Aw. Try to have a more positive outlook. You'd be surprised how that can change things. Prepare for the worst, be ready to accept it, but always keep winning on the forefront of your mind.



Suprisingly, it was e.a.s.y.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How so?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It went well, eh? Good to hear!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It went well, eh? Good to hear!




I don't know the result. Still waiting on the award ceremony.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't know the result. Still waiting on the award ceremony.



Ahh, I see...Well good luck!


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't know the result. Still waiting on the award ceremony.


Good Luck!
Everything'll be Perfect.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 4, 2017)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

Good luck Raskell ^^

I absolutely can't be bothered studying today ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

My special team didn't get a trophy but my school won overall.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Your school won? Well, congratulations! Too bad you didn't get a trophy but congrats nonetheless.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Your school won? Well, congratulations! Too bad you didn't get a trophy but congrats nonetheless.



Physical fitness for male, colorgaurd for male, *academics team*, and unarmed drill didn't win a single trophy. But... the unarmed drill team got points off for not wearing the proper uniform. The hosts changed the uniforms last minute.

We, academics team, got fourth place out of ten schools. >3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Physical fitness for male, colorgaurd for male, *academics team*, and unarmed drill didn't win a single trophy. But... the unarmed drill team got points off for not wearing the proper uniform. The hosts changed the uniforms last minute.
> 
> We, academics team, got fourth place out of ten schools. >3



Fourth, eh? Reminds me of the time my elementary school got fourth in the district chess club competition(Yes, I was a chess club kid once)...The first place kids all started touching and rubbing the trophy and then started bragging to everyone. We still had fun(Even though I wasn't in the A-section, so my game didn't even matter)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Fourth, eh? Reminds me of the time my elementary school got fourth in the district chess club competition(Yes, I was a chess club kid once)...The first place kids all started touching and rubbing the trophy and then started bragging to everyone. We still had *fun*(Even though I wasn't in the A-section, so my game didn't even matter)



I certainly had fun.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

What y'all think of the new Popularity List?
Update feels very cringy... =(


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> What y'all think of the new Popularity List?
> Update feels very cringy... =(



What popularity list?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell you stole the 420th reply from me.


I will never forgive you. ;-; 







...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Raskell you stole the 420th reply from me.
> 
> 
> I will never forgive you. ;-;
> ...



Sir, I have the 421st.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What popularity list?



I think they're talking about the villager tier list, but I could be wrong.

BTW hi yall. I've been really busy with schoolwork and stuff, and I'm going tomorrow to participate in an overnight program at the college I will be attending, so I probably won't be back until Monday evening. After that, I'll have more free time


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411154-New-Leaf-Welcome-Amiibo!-Popularity-List-UPDATE&p=7241683#post7241683
This one.
Maybe I shouldn't have done this. >_<
We need this for the Villager Trading Plaza though...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Sir, I have the 421st.



By george, you're right.

It's okay Raskell, I won't disown you now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411154-New-Leaf-Welcome-Amiibo!-Popularity-List-UPDATE&p=7241683#post7241683
> This one.
> Maybe I shouldn't have done this. >_<
> We need this for the Villager Trading Plaza though...



How is Maple in Tier 1?? I have never liked her since she appeared in the instruction manual for AC GCN.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411154-New-Leaf-Welcome-Amiibo!-Popularity-List-UPDATE&p=7241683#post7241683
> This one.
> Maybe I shouldn't have done this. >_<
> We need this for the Villager Trading Plaza though...



Are you upset about it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> How is Maple in Tier 1?? I have never liked her since she appeared in the instruction manual for AC GCN.



Tier three, in my opinion would be more accurate for Maple.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> By george, you're right.
> 
> It's okay Raskell, I won't disown you now.



I'll disown you now.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Are you upset about it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Rask no bby we've been through so much together ever since we both learned we hated TYT...together~~~~



I was laughing the entire time I wrote that...Help me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Rask no bby we've been through so much together ever since we both learned we hated TYT...together~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> I was laughing the entire time I wrote that...Help me.



It's okay, bby. We can hate TYT together still. I wasn't going to disown you, it was only joking. I would never disown you. xoxo


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Are you upset about it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


1. Don't feel like it isn't correct.
2. Can't just put them anywhere, based on how they are sold/given away.
3.?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It's okay, bby. We can hate TYT together still. I wasn't going to disown you, it was only joking. I would never disown you. xoxo



Thank you bbyq I would never disown you either...<3<3 X3 :3 ;3 >////////w///////<




( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Thank you bbyq I would never disown you either...<3<3 X3 :3 ;3 >////////w///////<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> 1. Don't feel like it isn't correct.
> 2. Can't just put them anywhere, based on how they are sold/given away.
> 3.?



I think it's wonderful. Tier threads are substantiated opinions and it's cool having another around!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think it's well put together!


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It's okay, bby. We can hate TYT together still. I wasn't going to disown you, it was only joking. I would never disown you.
> Ash Q.Scrumfleton;Rask no bby we've been through so much together ever since we both learned we hated TYT...together


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> xSuperMario64x;Rask no bby we've been through so much together ever since we both learned we hated TYT...together








[/QUOTE]

Can't see the picture. ;p


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



Can't see the picture. ;p[/QUOTE]
Got wrong username. XD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>



<3


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, anyways... Raskell is here.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyways, anyone want to buy a kidney for 195 dollars? 




...Please I need switch money.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyways, anyone want to buy a kidney for 195 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um. I hope you aren't being serious.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Um. I hope you aren't being serious.



-cries in a corner-

Please


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> -cries in a corner-
> 
> Please



Well that's pleasant.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Well that's pleasant.



Nah of course I'm kidding.


But I REALLY want to play BOtW...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

I think villager and song of the week are being randomized tonight. Randomizing will determine the winner.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think villager and song of the week are being randomized tonight. Randomizing will determine the winner.



Ooh, that's exciting...I hope Phoebe wins...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, that's exciting...I hope Phoebe wins...



I want my song to win more than my villager.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

I've never heard the song you suggested actually. Is it good?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I've never heard the song you suggested actually. Is it good?



It should be the definition of serenity. It's 'Lost Boy' by Ruth B.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

Me: I should really study
Me to me: go shopping

I should actually do something productive now ;-;

@Raskell, 4th is really good, congrats! ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Me: I should really study
> Me to me: go shopping
> 
> I should actually do something productive now ;-;
> ...



Something productive? Like studying?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Something productive? Like studying?



Studying? HA! I just wing it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Something productive? Like studying?


Yes haha c:


Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Studying? HA! I just wing it.


Whaaaat? I cannot wing it, there's no way...just no haha


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yes haha c:
> 
> Whaaaat? I cannot wing it, there's no way...just no haha



I can wing tests... and get a high grade. Though sometimes I get a low grade. .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I can wing tests... and get a high grade. Though sometimes I get a low grade. .-.



Really the only thing I need to do is make sure I keep my math notes up to date..Other than that I do fine.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Haha. Ash, I can't beat you. I give up trying to be top poster for the day.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

In high school I could wing tests, but not in college.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> In high school I could wing tests, but not in college.



I'm sure college requires days of studying...Luckily I'm not there yet.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm sure college requires days of studying...Luckily I'm not there yet.



I can you now that you _most definitely_ can't wing tests in college  (unless you're freakishly smart which accounts for like 1% of people lol)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I can you now that you _most definitely_ can't wing tests in college  (unless you're freakishly smart which accounts for like 1% of people lol)




Oh boy..I'm gonna hate college...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh boy..I'm gonna hate college...



And you have to listen constantly to your lecturer in case they mention something important, if you miss it there's no going back unless it's recorded haha. That's happened to me a lot lately, I zone out for like 2 seconds and something important is said r.i.p. ;-;

But college is still so much better than high school


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

High school isn't that bad.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> High school isn't that bad.



High school's fun honestly. Except for waking up and having to deal with the dumbest English class ever...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> High school's fun honestly. Except for waking up and having to deal with the dumbest English class ever...



Or getting bullied day in and day out.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Or getting bullied day in and day out.



You just described my entire school life in one sentence. ; ~ ;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> You just described my entire school life in one sentence. ; ~ ;



According to my parents bullying makes kids stronger!  Yay!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> You just described my entire school life in one sentence. ; ~ ;



You get bullied? That's gotta suck...Here everyone kinda quit bullying, that was more of a middle school thing with me...I'm sorry you have to deal with it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> High school's fun honestly. Except for waking up and having to deal with the dumbest English class ever...



My chemistry teacher is a b****.  I swear I participate as much as everyone else but she gives me lower grades than everyone else and my mom gets ticked off that I'm not getting an A.  She'll go on and on about how she got straight A's in chemistry and I'm just like, "You don't know my teacher."


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My chemistry teacher is a b****.  I swear I participate as much as everyone else but she gives me lower grades than everyone else and my mom gets ticked off that I'm not getting an A.  She'll go on and on about how she got straight A's in chemistry and I'm just like, "You don't know my teacher."



That was me with my 8th grade math teacher...She had no idea how to teach, and because I wasn't some genius kid, she refused to help me when I was struggling. This was at some smart-kid school or whatever that I barely got in(to later realizing it's a total waste of time)...She got fired, then apparently, after I left the place the computer teacher went in and taught math...The kids had to teach her the math. She also got fired.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> According to my parents bullying makes kids stronger!  Yay!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>



^^this


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyway, high school isn't much of a problem for me...
Except dealing with Geometry HN, class is a pain in the ass in difficulty.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>



I can't see it...


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You get bullied? That's gotta suck...Here everyone kinda quit bullying, that was more of a middle school thing with me...I'm sorry you have to deal with it.



Well, I graduated high school almost four years ago. But that doesn't make my past experiences any less awful.. My first suicide attempt was in 2013, my senior year, because all the experiences from kindergarten to my high school graduation continued to eat away at my confidence and self-esteem until I just couldn't take it anymore..


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Well, I graduated high school almost four years ago. But that doesn't make my past experiences any less awful.. My first suicide attempt was in 2013, my senior year, because all the experiences from kindergarten to my high school graduation continued to eat away at my confidence and self-esteem until I just couldn't take it anymore..



My condolences.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Song and villager of the week ends tomorrow at 10:00 am PST! ^_^


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 5, 2017)

High school was there worse time of my life r.i.p ;-; Not coz of ya know ''hard work'' nd gcses but because of the people and depression welp I hated them all XD college is amazing, so much better :3 but deadlines are annoying...especially for an artist T^T


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Good morning all! ^.^


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Good morning!
Here's an image to bless your day.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Good morning!
> Here's an image to bless your day.
> View attachment 195226



Omg!  I'm blessed now!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Whoa, you changed your avi, Raskell?

I couldn't recognize you, honestly.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Whoa, you changed your avi, Raskell?
> 
> I couldn't recognize you, honestly.



Yes I did.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Was it always the iguana eye before?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Was it always the iguana eye before?



No.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening, nerds. ♥
What are you all up to~?
I'm just drawing and playing ACNL like always (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening, nerds. ♥
> What are you all up to~?
> I'm just drawing and playing ACNL like always (◍•ᴗ•◍)



(◍•ᴗ•◍) That's awesome!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening, nerds. ♥
> What are you all up to~?
> I'm just drawing and playing ACNL like always (◍•ᴗ•◍)



Good day!

I'm trying to kick out either Simon or this one sporty squirrel in my town...I want to adopt bob but Sterling moved in and now I'm maxed out on villagers.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm on the verge of fainting because I forgot my BACKPACK  THAT HAS EVERYTHING DEAR TO ME (phone, 3DS, wallet) in the hospital and I have to wait until my Mom comes back with it. (She spent the night).


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm on the verge of fainting because I forgot my BACKPACK  THAT HAS EVERYTHING DEAR TO ME (phone, 3DS, wallet) in the hospital and I have to wait until my Mom comes back with it. (She spent the night).



What happened?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm on the verge of fainting because I forgot my BACKPACK  THAT HAS EVERYTHING DEAR TO ME (phone, 3DS, wallet) in the hospital and I have to wait until my Mom comes back with it. (She spent the night).



Is everything alright?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What happened?





Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Is everything alright?



My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n



Ah, well hopefully she recovers well!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n



Hope she recovers well!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n



Sending my support and blessings ♥
Hope she makes a smooth recovery! ❀


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n


Hope she recovers well.
Sending blessings and wishes for her.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone!!! ♡♡


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening, nerds. ♥
> What are you all up to~?
> I'm just drawing and playing ACNL like always (◍?ᴗ?◍)



Morning c: 

I'm off to uni today since it's monday here, but luckily it's a short day so I should get to work on my town later on ^^ 

Punchy literally moved in the worse spot I can possibly think of so I desperately need him out. Why did I load my mayors file r.i.p. ;-; Anyways it should be good c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> My Aunt is in the hospital, she's just recovering from surgery. Thanks for the concern! n.n



I hope she recovers well too ♡♡


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Morning c:
> 
> I'm off to uni today since it's monday here, but luckily it's a short day so I should get to work on my town later on ^^
> 
> ...



PUNCHY?! You should have told me, I just bought him off someone else...I would have gladly helped you berid of him.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

(◍•ᴗ•◍) Raskell is here!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> (◍•ᴗ•◍) Raskell is here!



Yeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Beep boop. (｡･ω･｡)

I'm in a pretty darn good mood today :O that's a huge improvement from the last couple of days ; v ;

(I'm in that OC mood again too so someone pick a number between 1 and 60)
(OCs are in my signature if you want to see them ^ v ^)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> PUNCHY?! You should have told me, I just bought him off someone else...I would have gladly helped you berid of him.


Oh I didn't know, I'm so sorry ;-; I should have mentioned it earlier. I hope you didn't pay too much for him!


Raskell said:


> (◍?ᴗ?◍) Raskell is here!


Hello my dude, that's such a cute emoji


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

I remember a week or two ago I wanted to desperately paint my nails the color black.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> PUNCHY?! You should have told me, I just bought him off someone else...I would have gladly helped you berid of him.


Oh I'm so sorry ;-: I hope you didn't pay too much for him!


Raskell said:


> (◍•ᴗ•◍) Raskell is here!


Hello my dude, that emoji is so cute


SunsetDelta said:


> Beep boop. (｡･ω･｡)
> 
> I'm in a pretty darn good mood today :O that's a huge improvement from the last couple of days ; v ;
> 
> ...



Yaaaay I'm so glad you're feeling better ^_^ ♡

As for a number, how about 45?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Beep boop. (｡･ω･｡)
> 
> I'm in a pretty darn good mood today :O that's a huge improvement from the last couple of days ; v ;
> 
> ...



Good to hear you're in an alright mood! Uh...As for a number...Heinz 57.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Oh I didn't know, I'm so sorry ;-; I should have mentioned it earlier. I hope you didn't pay too much for him!
> 
> Hello my dude, that's such a cute emoji



I might have overpaid a bit...It's alright though, I love Punchy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2017)

Well if anyone else wants Punchy here, then you're welcome to take him


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I remember a week or two ago I wanted to desperately paint my nails the color black.



(◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

*(◍•ᴗ•◍)*


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

...oh god what have I started asdfghjjkkl (?ᴗ?)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

(◍•ᴗ•◍) Hi all!


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

*?_?*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

*[](╯꘠‿꘠）╯︵ ┻━┻*


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> *(╯꘠‿꘠）╯︵ ┻━┻*


This is the most beautiful thing I've seen.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> This is the most beautiful thing I've seen.



Totally.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

*(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)*


Are you sure it's not this?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
Surely you jest. It has to be this one. 
Or these!
(ㅇㅅㅇ❀)⁝⁞⁝⁞ʕु?̫͡?ʔु☂⁝⁞⁝⁝

...OK I'll stop now.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nah, it's gotta be (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Who Netflixes?


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Who Netflixes?


Used to do so.
Haven't checked in for a while...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Used to do so.
> Haven't checked in for a while...



I'm going to eat spaghetti and watch Scandal on Netflix. See ya'll in a bit!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Jaques is moving out!!! Serves him right for making Marshal sad!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2017)

So far I've only seen Marshal angry. I mean he always looks so cutely angry, so when he's actually angry he looks furious xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> So far I've only seen Marshal angry. I mean he always looks so cutely angry, so when he's actually angry he looks furious xD



He's really sad when he's actually sad. Like you genuinely feel sorry for him.


Simon the monkey just looks dumb though...He's next on my list to kick out...I've gotten Bob, Punchy, Tom, Phoebe and Marshal as the villagers I wanted so far...I think really all I want is maybe Octavian and then I'll be fine...The rest can stay as wild cards.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Back, all! 

What is everyone having for dinner?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing...I already ate a few times today.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nothing...I already ate a few times today.



So, nuttin for the rest of the night? {:


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Apparently, Cake.
Well in Spanish it's pronounced "Torta."


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> So, nuttin for the rest of the night? {:



Absolutely nothing. I need to lose weight.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Apparently, Cake.
> Well in Spanish it's pronounced "Torta."



You're having cake for dinner? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Absolutely nothing. I need to lose weight.



Eating nothing is not how someone looses weight.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're having cake for dinner?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


1. No, it's a Mexican Sandwich, don't know how it's pronounced in English.
2. Raskell is right, eating nothing won't help lose weight.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> 1. No, it's a Mexican Sandwich, don't know how it's pronounced in English.
> 2. Raskell is right, eating nothing won't help lose weight.



I know that but it's part of not gaining weight.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I know that but it's part of not gaining weight.



Loosing weight due to starvation is not healthy. I'm not a specialized professional over this subject or whatever, but I had a friend who starved herself and gained weight...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Loosing weight due to starvation is not healthy. I'm not a specialized professional over this subject or whatever, but I had a friend who starved herself and gained weight...



Don't worry, I'm not starving myself, I'm just not eating so much.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

What kind of music do ya'll listen to?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Mostly stuff from the 70s-80s...I also like a bit of 90s, and the pillows.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey.
Guys.


Guess who made her art thread in the museum ~ ♪


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hey.
> Guys.
> 
> 
> Guess who made her art thread in the museum ~ ♪



Ooh, that sounds exciting! I saw a bit of your art somewhere earlier and it looked pretty nice!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hey.
> Guys.
> 
> 
> Guess who made her art thread in the museum ~ ♪



That's awesome art, SunsetDelta!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That's awesome art, Delta!



Thank you! ★ ^-^



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, that sounds exciting! I saw a bit of your art somewhere earlier and it looked pretty nice!



He he, thanks! And it is exciting *-* I like drawing for others  I dunno, doing requests and stuff is pretty fun! ★


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thank you! ★ ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> He he, thanks! And it is exciting *-* I like drawing for others  I dunno, doing requests and stuff is pretty fun! ★



How'd you learn to draw so marvelous?


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hey.
> Guys.
> 
> 
> Guess who made her art thread in the museum ~ ♪








Congrats!
Hope it goes well!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>


Nice gif, Flare!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How'd you learn to draw so marvelous?



Tons and tons of motivation, inspiration, love, sleepless nights(lol), and most importantly, *practice*! I've been drawing for 14 years now, since I was 8 years old! (I turn 22 in 10 days)



Flare21 said:


> Congrats!
> Hope it goes well!



Thank you!! I hope so too! ^∆^
(Also omg that Ness gif had me laughing so hard, thank you for making my day ☆ XD)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hey.
> Guys.
> 
> 
> Guess who made her art thread in the museum ~ ♪



oooooh! I wish I could draw things other than anime and scenery..


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> oooooh! I wish I could draw things other than anime and scenery..



Haha. At least you can draw.  I can't draw for the life of me!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> oooooh! I wish I could draw things other than anime and scenery..



I mostly draw my OCs and villagers lol
I'm trying to get out of my comfort zone because I want to draw all sorts of stuff.
So that's why I started the thread!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Drawing is fun...Ive been doing it ever since I was little, but the first time I tried getting better was in 6th grade when I thought i could make a comic series...I kinda gave up until my ex got me back into it, then I took intro to 2D art in freshman year...It all amounted to semi-decent  Pokemon made with pencil and colored pencil. Not real good with any people except ya boy guzma...But pokemon are more fun anyways.


Geez I ramble.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Drawing is fun...Ive been doing it ever since I was little, but the first time I tried getting better was in 6th grade when I thought i could make a comic series...I kinda gave up until my ex got me back into it, then I took intro to 2D art in freshman year...It all amounted to semi-decent  Pokemon made with pencil and colored pencil.
> 
> 
> Geez I ramble.



Oh I see! For me I started drawing Pok?mon and Sonic characters mostly :'D
It was quite hard making the transition from drawing anthropomorphic hedgehogs and foxes, and Pikachu and all them, to humans back in 2009. I didn't start to get good at them until 2013. It's all about practice!

..and don't even get me started on rambling, I'm practically *Blathers* _*incarnate*_. (..if he was human and a lady.)
I talk A LOT sometimes.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I talk A LOT sometimes.



That's not a bad thing. I prefer those who talk A LOT. ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Oh I see! For me I started drawing Pok?mon and Sonic characters mostly :'D
> It was quite hard making the transition from drawing anthropomorphic hedgehogs and foxes, and Pikachu and all them, to humans back in 2009. I didn't start to get good at them until 2013. It's all about practice!
> 
> ..and don't even get me started on rambling, I'm practically *Blathers* _*incarnate*_. (..if he was human and a lady.)
> I talk A LOT sometimes.



I started off with a circle with legs which then became like, Lego people and evolved more and more into flat really bad people...I had an anime phase for a bit in 8th grade, but once I started asking my ex for advice (because drawing is fun and I kinda half did it to make her have some positive feeling towards me...Those days were purely toxic to me) she basically made me so undetermined I just quit. Slowly after taking 2D art, we had a project to draw whatever we wanted, and I made a big scene of like...Mewtwo and Mew fighting I think Darkrai Darkrai and Deoxys?(Legendaries are fun to draw). After all of that, after I got dumped, after I got really bored with life I went back to drawing pokemon. They don't look half bad, but right now I'm trying to make decent humans...Now that i think of it art was like, a big part of my life, even if Ive never been good at it.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I started off with a circle with legs which then became like, Lego people and evolved more and more into flat really bad people...I had an anime phase for a bit in 8th grade, but once I started asking my ex for advice (because drawing is fun and I kinda half did it to make her have some positive feeling towards me...Those days were purely toxic to me) she basically made me so undetermined I just quit. Slowly after taking 2D art, we had a project to draw whatever we wanted, and I made a big scene of like...Mewtwo and Mew fighting I think Darkrai Darkrai and Deoxys?(Legendaries are fun to draw). After all of that, after I got dumped, after I got really bored with life I went back to drawing pokemon. They don't look half bad, but right now I'm trying to make decent humans...N*ow that i think of it art was like, a big part of my life, even if Ive never been good at it.*



I've seen studies showing that drawing help relieves stress. c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've seen studies showing that drawing help relieves stress. c:



It sure helped when I got bullied for two straight years.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It sure helped when I got bullied for two straight years.



I guess music is my drawing! ^.^ Music is a lifesaver, literally! c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I guess music is my drawing! ^.^ Music is a lifesaver, literally! c:



Music was always good for me too. I remember listening to it constantly during the winter of 2015 during some really bad times that made me lose friends, lose my self esteem, confuse my identity, and even having my ex try and get me to get my dad in jail. I would just say I was leaving and go to listen to music...That stuff' s therapeutic.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Music was always good for me too. I remember listening to it constantly during the winter of 2015 during some really bad times that made me lose friends, lose my self esteem, confuse my identity, and even having my ex try and get me to get my dad in jail. I would just say I was leaving and go to listen to music...That stuff' s therapeutic.



Rap, country, pop, jazz... whatever music works for you!  Any music is therapeutic music!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Rap, country, pop, jazz... whatever music works for you!  Any music is therapeutic music!



Yeah, definitely! 

Im sorry for bringing up my ex all the time by the way...I shouldn't bother everyone with my stupid problems.  It's all a stupid load of garbage.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Liking this guild? Then... please give it five stars for excellence!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Liking this guild? Then... please give it five stars for excellence!



I know I did! 


Also, yay, the Legolas is back!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

_*Drawing is a major stress relief for me.*_
Like, I don't even know where I would be right now if it wasn't for 8-year-old me picking up a pencil and doodled nothing but Kirby, Sonic, and Pikachu nonstop.

If anything..

~☆ Drawing saved my life. ☆~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> _*Drawing is a major stress relief for me.*_
> Like, I don't even know where I would be right now if it wasn't for 8-year-old me picking up a pencil and doodled nothing but Kirby, Sonic, and Pikachu nonstop.
> 
> If anything..
> ...



Man, I mean it's amazing how doing stuff like that can be so helpful to someone. It really is.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Drawing song of the week now! ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Liking this guild? Then... please give it five stars for excellence!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

400 posts in one day boyyyyyys!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

The Song Of The Week Is....


Spoiler



THE CLUB! Nominated by pinkcotton!


Yaass!​


Spoiler: Proof


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

EVERYONE KILL THE SNAPPER ON HURT AND HRAL!


Edit-Oh well. I guess the sea bass God will never be accepted. XD


But yee, song of the week!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeet! Song of the week!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Requests for this week? ^_^
You can request the same song!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Requests for this week? ^_^
> You can request the same song!



Can you draw villager of the week please? Or will guild master pinkcotton make me do it? :c

Either way I'll be a salty edgelord! ;p


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Sea Bass should be the Guild's Mascot.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Sea Bass should be the Guild's Mascot.



Only if I can fly. Ok?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Can you draw villager of the week please? Or will guild master pinkcotton make me do it? :c
> 
> Either way I'll be a salty edgelord! ;p



Course I can!
~~~~~~~~
Oooooooh, a mascot. Something friendly, how about a hummingbird? Or not, I don't know!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Course I can!
> ~~~~~~~~
> Oooooooh, a mascot. Something friendly, how about a hummingbird? Or not, I don't know!



How about a giant eggplant? Or a big sea bass? Or better yet: Mr. Resetti!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Sea Bass should be the Guild's Mascot.



Agreed!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

The Villager Of The Week Is...


Spoiler



DOTTY!





Spoiler: Proof


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> The Villager Of The Week Is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

I vote Phoebe again for next week! She's a.goddess, like Phyllis...And I won't stop until she's the winner. 

Also my song this week is All Star by smash mouth..for the memes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


>



^^^^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm requesting *Carmen* and *Shelter* again! I will not stop until my bunny child wins! >:O


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Check out the 1st page, ya'll! 'Villager of the Week' and 'Song of the Week' has been posted.

Give this thread five stars of excellence please!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Take a listen to song of the week guys!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

**Clicks Post Your Town Map thread for kicks and giggles**
"Gee, I wonder who posted their ma--"
**Sees the current page's maps* *O_O
...........

**looks at Irisvale's current map** ಠ_ಠ
.......



_Guess who's restarting her town tomorrow morning? _ (◍?ᴗ?◍)


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> **Clicks Post Your Town Map thread for kicks and giggles**
> "Gee, I wonder who posted their ma--"
> **Sees the current page's maps* *O_O
> ...........
> ...



Omg literally meeee!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Take a listen to song of the week guys!



I would but it's 11:15 at night and I don't want mom knowing I'm awake...Wheb I wake up at like 3 though like i most likely will, I'll hear it...


Ha, it's funny because I get no sleep...Help


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I would but it's 11:15 at night and I don't want mom knowing I'm awake...Wheb I wake up at like 3 though like i most likely will, I'll hear it...
> 
> 
> Ha, it's funny because I get no sleep...Help



Zzquil is my best friend most of the time.  I have trouble sleeping too and it always helps.  I'm not a fan of pills but these seem ok.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

It's barely 8:18 for me, lol.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Zzquil is my best friend most of the time.  I have trouble sleeping too and it always helps.  I'm not a fan of pills but these seem ok.



Shoot. Too bad my mom's gone on a holistic approach to medicine/foods. I'm not the biggest fan of pills but I think I need something to help me.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Zzquil is my best friend most of the time.  I have trouble sleeping too and it always helps.  I'm not a fan of pills but these seem ok.



They didn't make me sleepy, just tired.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> They didn't make me sleepy, just tired.



It's always a blessing in disguise whenever I get allergies because benadryl knocks me right out.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Omg literally meeee!



I'm crying lmao how the hell did these people get blessed by the AC gods
Meanwhile I'm literally sitting here with my claustrophobic town map
Everytime I get a cramped ass map
I get the best RNG

But when I find a really nice map
RNG gives me a slap across the face

Animal Crossing, why do you hate me?! ; ___ ;
I've seen Rover's face so many times, my mayor might as well be _*married*_ to the damn cat..


*Also this is my 666th post, mwahahaha!
I'll just leave my devil child OC here since it's her number lel*


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Sigh.
Why can't my avatar blend with the color? T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fall asleep quickly sometimes, and sometimes I fall asleep slowly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> I'm crying lmao how the hell did these people get blessed by the AC gods
> Meanwhile I'm literally sitting here with my claustrophobic town map
> Everytime I get a cramped ass map
> I get the best RNG
> ...


Yes.
Rover is a quite the pleasure to see. 
Luckily, after 1 week of resetting I found Sirius' god damn map.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I'm crying lmao how the hell did these people get blessed by the AC gods
> Meanwhile I'm literally sitting here with my claustrophobic town map
> Everytime I get a cramped ass map
> I get the best RNG
> ...



Oh god...resetting for anything RNG based is the worst. When I was trying to get a valuable villager to sell and a decent map.. It took me forever...But that's nothing compared to my soft resetting for a shiny giratina...Its been nine months now and nothing yet
..I didn't really care about where all the houses were though so its not as bad as other people's resetting experiences on ACNL...

If only I didn't reset the first time...I was so easily influenced then...


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Shoot. Too bad my mom's gone on a holistic approach to medicine/foods. I'm not the biggest fan of pills but I think I need something to help me.



Gotcha.  Well maybe plead your case.  If you're not sleeping then the reasons why don't really matter - you need to sleep to earn the energy to fight whatever else you have going on and then be able to sleep better, or something.  I'm sure you can spin it and make your mom see your side if you need to.

Otherwise, as they say in Animal Crossing - run until tired?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Gotcha.  Well maybe plead your case.  If you're not sleeping then the reasons why don't really matter - you need to sleep to earn the energy to fight whatever else you have going on and then be able to sleep better, or something.  I'm sure you can spin it and make your mom see your side if you need to.
> 
> Otherwise, as they say in Animal Crossing - run until tired?



Maybe I'll ask her to see a doctor about it. Though im  deathly afraid of doctors...Hm..This is a pickle.

EDIT-Welp...I think I've secured my title as highest poster today...Time to get some rest hopefully..Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Maybe I'll ask her to see a doctor about it. Though im  deathly afraid of doctors...Hm..This is a pickle.



I hate doctors, too xD  Just do it for now.  Once you have some practice knowing what medicines work for you and which don't then you can stop seeing doctors so often for advice.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I hate doctors, too xD  Just do it for now.  Once you have some practice knowing what medicines work for you and which don't then you can stop seeing doctors so often for advice.



True. I need to get to the doc about a lot of things to be honest...Ill just get it over with so hopefully I won't have to worry about if for a decently long time.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Morning! Hehe! 

I got cereal with milk this morning and I had put the milk in the cupboard and the cereal in the fridge! Whoops...


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Morning.
Somehow woke up late, and missed the bus.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

How do I join this thingy... you guys seem like fun


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> How do I join this thingy... you guys seem like fun



I'm pretty sure this is all you need. XD welcome aboard!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm pretty sure this is all you need. XD welcome aboard!



Aha thanks!
I've seen this board popping up and I love making new friends n.n


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Since Ash voted in Phoebe already...

I'd like to vote Molly for Villager of the Week!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Can I vote for someone?


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Can I vote for someone?


Yep!
You can choose any villager. 
You can also vote for "Song of the Week", choose a song, and the song's creator!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

urggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Back in the previous subject, I've never resetted and I don't think I ever will. I have too much attachment to my town, but maybe if I had a second copy I'd put a bit more effort into it. But seeing peoples layouts and dream towns makes me wanna cry because I know that whatever I create will never be a perfect as theirs ;-;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 6, 2017)

My mother might get me a Switch soon!!


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> urggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


My eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> urggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Fixed.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm voting for Phoebe for Villager of the Week!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm voting for Phoebe for Villager of the Week!



Another one for Phoebe?
A+ tenouttaten.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Another one for Phoebe?
> A+ tenouttaten.



Yep!
She just moved into my main town and I adore her so so muchhh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> My mother might get me a Switch soon!!



You're so lucky ;-; I'll continue crying over the Switch until I get one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi everyone 

Just got back from a college visit. It was awesome!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just got back from a college visit. It was awesome!



Hi there!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just got back from a college visit. It was awesome!



That sounds fun! One more year until I have to start looking!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> That sounds fun! One more year until I have to start looking!



I should probably start looking around now even if I'm still a sophomore....




Nah, I care too little right now...Just let me enjoy my youth.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol I didn't look until my last year of high school...then again I didn't really care where I went anyways haha


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Lol I didn't look until my last year of high school...then again I didn't really care where I went anyways haha



Yeah, personally I don't care too much about where I go...I'm probably going to to go the one nearest to me, it's not a bad place...Honestly whatever gets me to Alaska faster.(Yes, I want to live in Alaska...I like the cold.)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, I'm going to my local university. Which is pretty good because it has one of the top engineering colleges in the world


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, I'm going to my local university. Which is pretty good because it has one of the top engineering colleges in the world



Ooh, that's nice! 




Funny, I still have no clue what I want to be...If I could make money posting on TBT all day though, knowing my numbers, I'd be rich.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I should probably start looking around now even if I'm still a sophomore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a soph too!

This summer I'm planning on getting a job since I'm young for my grade and also doing a lot of volunteer work in my community! Then I think in my junior year I'm doing more out-of-country volunteering and looking at local/close to my state colleges

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, that's nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to be either in the police force, an animal rehabilitator, or a business manager for an interior design company


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm a soph too!
> 
> This summer I'm planning on getting a job since I'm young for my grade and also doing a lot of volunteer work in my community! Then I think in my junior year I'm doing more out-of-country volunteering and looking at local/close to my state colleges



I'm going to try getting my dad to hire me over the summer...I'll be close enough to sixteen by then. Once Junior year hits, I'm going to try to start caring about my future. But right now? I don't want to do anything...I have like, zero interest in pretty much everything.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

I didn't know what I wanted to do until about half way through my senior year. I changed my mind drastically from medical to engineering, which is still the best decision  I've made in my life. So basically what I'm trying to say is that it doesn't matter if you don't know what you want to do, you can always change your mind at any time


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah that's true!
I'm taking courses that are based are my interests so next year I have Forensics and Interior Design 2


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I didn't know what I wanted to do until about half way through my senior year. I changed my mind drastically from medical to engineering, which is still the best decision  I've made in my life. So basically what I'm trying to say is that it doesn't matter if you don't know what you want to do, you can always change your mind at any time



True...I hope it's just not too late. All I really want is a job that is somewhat bearable...I'm not really in it to be rich. Never was that wealthy so I don't really care.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

I've never cared for wealth either. If you have a job that you like, or even better love, then I think you'll be overall more happier than someone whose wealthy but absolutely hates their job.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I've never cared for wealth either. If you have a job that you like, or even better love, then I think you'll be overall more happier than someone whose wealthy but absolutely hates their job.



Yeah...Too bad nothing at all interests me. I must be getting too lazy... I should find a passion....I wanted to be an artist a while back but that's not the smartest decision IMO(and a certain someone gave me a vendetta against "serious" art).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Once Junior year hits, I'm going to try to start caring about my future. But right now? I don't want to do anything...I have like, zero interest in pretty much everything.



I started caring as soon as I became a freshman. Not because I really wanted to, but because I knew it would get me a good scholarship.

And now I'm probably gonna get a full ride at OWU because of all my hard work and dedication. I'm 10k short and have a lot more scholarships coming in.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I started caring as soon as I became a freshman. Not because I really wanted to, but because I knew it would get me a good scholarship.
> 
> And now I'm probably gonna get a full ride at OWU because of all my hard work and dedication. I'm 10k short and have a lot more scholarships coming in.



Yeah I've pretty much screwed myself out of any scholarships, except maybe like a tiny music scholarship. 

Oh well...I can always sell my kidney(But then again that's for a switch.)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeeeah no I did not try very hard for scholarships at all. Student loans do the job right?? 

I had no passion for anything for a while too, all I knew was that I had a strong interest in maths and science


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeeeah no I did not try very hard for scholarships at all. Student loans do the job right??
> 
> I had no passion for anything for a while too, all I knew was that I had a strong interest in maths and science



Nah man, it's all about the kidneys. 
But seriously, I'll probably have to get a student loan. Or like...Make that RPG I've been dreaming of making and hope people like it so I could pay for college. But then again who wants to program amiright?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Programming and coding is awful...not keen ae


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Programming and coding is awful...not keen ae



Tried it when I went to this stupid "smart kids" school in 8th grade...Hated it...Funny because computers was the only bearable class there...All the teachers were complete idiots.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Student loans do the job right??



Most of the time, no. If you get out of college and you owe $75,000 in student loan debt and you're only making 30k a year, you probably won't be doing so well.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm voting for Phoebe for Villager of the Week!



We can only have 1, to be fair!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 6, 2017)

evening
what are you guys up to
I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
....
I've been hunting for six hours now
No luck ♥


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> evening
> what are you guys up to
> I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
> ....
> ...



Working on orders for my surprisingly busy shop! ♡


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> evening
> what are you guys up to
> I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
> ....
> ...



Realizing "Oh, shoot, I might end up becoming a failure in life because I've not cared about college yet"



Nahhhh, I'll be fine...



Right?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> evening
> what are you guys up to
> I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
> ....
> ...



lol I've been having fun with the transposing feature on my synthesizer lol what am I doing


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> We can only have 1, to be fair!



I thought otherwise. I thought it doesn't matter if two of said thing is nominated as long as it is by different people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> My mother might get me a Switch soon!!



Is Captain Crazy Chicken new or just someone whom had their name changed?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I thought otherwise. I thought it doesn't matter if two of said thing is nominated as long as it is by different people.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ayyy, you're back!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> evening
> what are you guys up to
> I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
> ....
> ...



Eating popcorn and reading a book


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayyy, you're back!



I never left ya'll. You all are always somewhere within me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Eating popcorn and reading a book



Reading...Oh shoot! I have to read a book for school! And study for the big math test!



OH BOY!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> evening
> what are you guys up to
> I'm just torturing myself to find one of those maps I was talking about yesterday
> ....
> ...



You restarted again?   

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Reading...Oh shoot! I have to read a book for school! And study for the big math test!
> 
> 
> 
> OH *BOY*!



'BOI' not 'BOY'!


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Books are exciting!​


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Books are exciting!​



I'm exciting too! c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Books are exciting!​



This made my day...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Most of the time, no. If you get out of college and you owe $75,000 in student loan debt and you're only making 30k a year, you probably won't be doing so well.



$75k is a bit of an over-exaggeration  Well for me at least. If you swap those figures around that's more like it...Anyways I know student loans aren't the best option but if it wasn't for them I wouldn't be in college and it would be the same for a lot of people here 

I'm not up to much, just finishing off an assignment then I'm going to work on my town for a while ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Like this guild? Give it five stars!  Four stars is not good enough!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You restarted again?



Yeah.. Turns out my map layout was too cramped.. I barely had room for anything.
So I killed it. ?.?)

I still haven't succeeded yet..
I've come close* three times*, meaning I did find the exact map I wanted, but the town hall's color ruined it. *Every. Single. Time.* I hate the green color so much, not only do I find it ugly, the interior doesn't look good with any of the renovations imo ; _ ;


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I thought otherwise. I thought it doesn't matter if two of said thing is nominated as long as it is by different people.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I thought otherwise to you, lol. It's unfair, because in the name generator they'll be more "Phoebe's" than anything else, I think it should just be one each, like a fair raffle.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Yeah.. Turns out my map layout was too cramped.. I barely had room for anything.
> So I killed it. ?.?)
> 
> I still haven't succeeded yet..
> I've come close* three times*, meaning I did find the exact map I wanted, but the town hall's color ruined it. *Every. Single. Time.* I hate the green color so much, not only do I find it ugly, the interior doesn't look good with any of the renovations imo ; _ ;



Good luck, Ms. Resetti!


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Like this guild? Give it five stars!  Four stars is not good enough!


Who the hell gave this "Four Stars?"


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I thought otherwise to you, lol. It's unfair, because in the name generator they'll be more "Phoebe's" than anything else, I think it should just be one each, like a fair raffle.



I understand what you're getting at but I don't see how it's unfair. If there's more of a chance of one villager it shows the favorability of that villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> The hell gave this "Four Stars?"



I think my face is the reason why it's at four stars and not five.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think my face is the reason why it's at four stars and not five.



No.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I understand what you're getting at but I don't see how it's unfair. If there's more of a chance of one villager it shows the favorability of that villager.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I gave it five stars. Who in their right minds would do anything lower than that should be sent to the leopard pit.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Imma give it 5!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> No.



Lol. Let's get five starts, people! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I gave it five stars. Who in their right minds would do anything lower than that should be sent to the leopard pit.



But what if... what if...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lol. Let's get five starts, people! c:



But seriously, do we have a leopard pit yet or does that come with making a group?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I understand what you're getting at but I don't see how it's unfair. If there's more of a chance of one villager it shows the favorability of that villager.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, but we decided that the weekly things would be based on a generating system, not a voting/favoring system.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But seriously, do we have a leopard pit yet or does that come with making a group?



We need a leopard pit.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Nominating Lolly again!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Yes, but we decided that the weekly things would be based on a generating system, not a voting/favoring system.



Hm. I think we disagree with both of us having substantiated reasoning.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> We need a leopard pit.



Yeah, definitely. I'd fund it to oblivion.





Also have 22 TBT from yours truly, the scrumf.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Or better yet a snake pit?  

Leopards are too much of a hassle to take care of! Y'know... you have to... like... do stuff... more than you... would with snakes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Or better yet a snake pit?
> 
> Leopards are too much of a hassle to take care of! Y'know... you have to... like... do stuff... more than you... would with snakes.



Ah, snakes are old news.


How about a shark pit?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

I love sharks so I vote sharks.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I love sharks so I vote sharks.



Better yet: Leopard sharks!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

I second the vote for a shark pit


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Third for Shark Pit.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I second the vote for a shark pit





Flare21 said:


> Thirs for Shark Pit.



I love you all.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Better yet: Leopard sharks!



Or what about the cute little cookie cutter sharks? They're cute but deadly!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I love you all.



<33333


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Or what about the cute little cookie cutter sharks? They're cute but deadly!



How about just any kind of shark we can find? Everyone deserves love.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeeesss alll the shaaarks <33


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

A shark tank? ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeeesss alll the shaaarks <33




Yeeeesssssssssss


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

What shall we feed the sharks?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What shall we feed the sharks?



Love.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Love.



^^This.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

We're at five stars!  

Please donate! Even 1 TBT helps the guild! c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> We're at five stars!
> 
> Please donate! Even 1 TBT helps the guild! c:



FIVE GLORIOUS STARS.





Doesn't work as well unless there's eight of the thing you call glorious...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Can we get a shark pit please? pinkcotton?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Can we get a shark pit please? pinkcotton?



Yeah...Please??? lemme get my cutest face out for this one...
*
(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Shark pit! Shark pit! Shark pit! ^.^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

*(づ꘠w꘠)づ* The shark pit is a necessity! I'd even sell my kidney for it!















...And a switch


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> *(づ꘠w꘠)づ* The shark pit is a necessity! I'd even sell my kidney for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd sell your kidney for anything...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You'd sell your kidney for anything...



Especially a switch.



But a shark pit works too. XP


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd sell my kidney for the sanrio cards


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm watching the original _Powerpuff Girls_!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'd sell my kidney for the sanrio cards



I'd sell my kidney for Pokemon cards...I've never really wasted my cash on amiibo cards...I'd want like Phoebe and Marshal and that's it. They're too expensive anyways.



But I want me some ultra rare Pokemon...:')


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that I'm getting all 6 cards from the Sanrio set though sometime this month, a helpful user on this site lives in EU and she offered to buy me the pack and it's only like 11 USD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm getting all 6 cards from the Sanrio set though sometime this month, a helpful user on this site lives in EU and she offered to buy me the pack and it's only like 11 USD



11 USD?!?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Ah, sorry guys, I was out grocery shopping because you know, gotta feed the fam! I TOTALLY APPROVE OF A SHARK TANK!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 11 USD?!?



Yep!
Because in EU it's like 16 pounds or something for the pack and that roughly translates to 11USD but I dont know how much it will end up being plus shipping


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Yep!
> Because in EU it's like 16 pounds or something for the pack and that roughly translates to 11USD but I dont know how much it will end up being plus shipping



That's a lot of money for cards...I mean, are they like, worth anything? Is there any exciting ultra rares to get? Or do you just know what you're getting?




pinkcotton said:


> Ah, sorry guys, I was out grocery shopping because you know, gotta feed the fam! I TOTALLY APPROVE OF A SHARK TANK!!!


*YESSSSSSS!!! (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)*


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hm. I think we disagree with both of us having substantiated reasoning.



How about we ask the guilders?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> How about we ask the guilders?



Honestly I can see both sides of it. How likely though, is it for two people to share the same villager(Unless it's like Marshal or something, I could see everyone picking him.)...This sure is a pickle...I can see both sides and it's really hard to decide...Maybe compromise? Like have a maximum?





Also, someone please help me, I'm reading to kill a Mocking Bird for school right now and it's making my dyslexia go through the roof...I can't comprehend it at all and my entire grade depends on that. Oh boy. Don't stress out, me.

I shouldn't talk about these things, this place is a happy place, right?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Ah, sorry guys, I was out grocery shopping because you know, gotta feed the fam! I TOTALLY APPROVE OF A SHARK TANK!!!



Can we have the shark pit in one of the first page posts? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> *I shouldn't talk about these things, this place is a happy place, right?*



It's a place of all places!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh and I AM NOT A MOM! Just realized that "feed the fam" sounded very mom-my.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Oh and I AM NOT A MOM! Just realized that "feed the fam" sounded very mom-my.



I thought you were my Mom. .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Can we have the shark pit in one of the first page posts?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



But I'm still a newbie I'm not worthy to talk about myself.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But I'm still a newbie I'm not worthy to talk about myself.



Okay. I'll talk about you then.

Ash Q. Scrumfleton is a yibber yabby caboo kazam!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Okay. I'll talk about you then.
> 
> Ash Q. Scrumfleton is a yibber yabby caboo kazam!



My people worked very hard to get rid of those names for us and now you're just bringing them back.









...I love writing stuff like that.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I thought you were my Mom. .-.



Isn't KaydeeKrunk your Mom?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Isn't KaydeeKrunk your Mom?



Maybe I have two Mothers.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Maybe I have two Mothers.



Shhhhh! You may have found our secret....

*tries to change the subject* ANYWAY in other news, I have my girl only field trip on Thursday to watch "Hidden Figures"! ^_^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Maybe I have two Mothers.



I knew it!!! My 9th grade biology teacher lied all along!!!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I knew it!!! My biology teacher lied all along!!!



Your biology teacher is secretly one of God's angel sent to Earth to start a colony on Jupiter.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Your biology teacher is secretly one of God's angel sent to Earth to start a colony on Jupiter.




THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm off to bed...I think I've secured the highest poster position for the night...I hope. My newfound legacy will not be skewed.




Goodnight, wish me luck on the big math test I'm not ready for! YAY!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good night and good luck!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi guys, what's new?


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi guys, what's new?


Should we make Sea Bass our mascot?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Good night and good luck!



I can't sleep, so I'm still around. I think I'm gonna wake up at like 3:30...Drink some caffeine...Then study the heck out of math!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi guys, what's new?



We decided to get a shark tank!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Should we make Sea Bass our mascot?



I second this.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi guys, what's new?



A lot, lol.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

What bout' that shark tank?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Unfortunately, high school takes up a lot of my time during the week.  We have a mascot?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Unfortunately, high school takes up a lot of my time during the week.  We have a mascot?



No, but we have a shark tank! (Kinda)


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Unfortunately, high school takes up a lot of my time during the week.  We have a mascot?



Kinda...it's complicated!


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Unfortunately, high school takes up a lot of my time during the week.  We have a mascot?


Nope. Sea Bass pls.
Maybe we'll find one someday. 
And yes, High School work can take up lots of time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Nope. Sea Bass pls.
> Maybe we'll find one someday.
> And yes, High School work can take up lots of time.



It should tAke up my time but I'm an idiot and choose not to study. Oh well, I'll suffer eventually.  
But enough negativity from my stupid mouth.- slaps myseld-


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

The shark tank can be where we put bad guilders (as a joke).

And send people that are against the guild to suffer.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like I'm gonna be in the shark tank every day in that case!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm heading to bed! Night all! 

Having a gif/pixel art of a shark tank that we can call ours would be cool.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm heading to bed! Night all!
> 
> Having a gif/pixel art of a shark tank that we can call ours would be cool.



Goodnight!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm heading to bed! Night all!
> 
> Having a gif/pixel art of a shark tank that we can call ours would be cool.



Good night! I'll get right to work on that.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

400th post of the day bois.


And with that...im off to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Good Afternoon!
Here is the blessed image of the day. 

​


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Good Afternoon!
> Here is the blessed image of the day.
> View attachment 195350​



That's hot.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

-kicks down the door-


Guess who's back? Back again? Sh-(shoots self)...No, Slim Shady isn't back. I'm back though...So...Yay?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Back to try for 500?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Back to try for 500?



Nah, not today...I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi guys ^.^ lol how've you been?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Heya guys♪
Just got back from a round of practice driving, hows everyone doing today?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Heya guys♪
> Just got back from a round of practice driving, hows everyone doing today?



I'm pretty alright today.  How about you?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm pretty alright today.  How about you?



I'm good! Trying to rake in those tbt bells by selling tons of Welcome Amiibo and Unorderables lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Can anyone please buy a Victini for 100 TBT? ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Can anyone please buy a Victini for 100 TBT? ;-;



Victini can't be 100 TBT...Didn't everyone get him from the event? Or are Pokemon just like gold on here?


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Victini can't be 100 TBT...Didn't everyone get him from the event? Or are Pokemon just like gold on here?


Some people couldn't get Victini at that time...
Maybe someone will...
Me want TBT to get rid of that hideous "21" in my username.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Found my birth certificate a few days ago, so finally gonna write my beginners on Friday


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Some people couldn't get Victini at that time...
> Maybe someone will...
> Me want TBT to get rid of that hideous "21" in my username.



Well...here, take 11 TBT.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well...here, take 11 TBT.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys Imma try to get 10k tbt bells 
That way I can be a tbt bell sl00t


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi...just checking in.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi...just checking in.



Everything alright?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi guys, home from school! ^-^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys, home from school! ^-^



Hi there!






Is anyone else addicted to Wonder Trades here? I just got a shiny Surskit...I love doing them. Back in 2015, it was every night. Wonder trade, go on Miiverse to trade/enter giveaways for Pokemon, filling my Pokedex, etc...Sadly that file corrupted right after I completed my dex(Everyone except Volcanion, and I was working on a shinydex then.), but I still WT often.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys, home from school! ^-^


Welcome!
Please see Page 73 for a blessed image!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 7, 2017)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening.. I guess.
I'm not in a good mood today.. 

This is why.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a level 100 shiny shiinotic in a wonder trade! I sent the poor person a bloody wingull XDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I got a level 100 shiny shiinotic in a wonder trade! I sent the poor person a bloody wingull XDD



Ooh...I actually got a Shiny Salazzle during my playthrough and used her...She was amazing.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Did anyone suggest a villager of the week while I was gone?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Everything alright?



I'm afraid I'll lose my status as TK because I can't be on here posting all the time...


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Is anyone else addicted to Wonder Trades here? I just got a shiny Surskit...I love doing them. Back in 2015, it was every night. Wonder trade, go on Miiverse to trade/enter giveaways for Pokemon, filling my Pokedex, etc...Sadly that file corrupted right after I completed my dex(Everyone except Volcanion, and I was working on a shinydex then.), but I still WT often.


Not much.
Remember I sent Cleffas in ORAS called...


Spoiler



A Fingering



- - - Post Merge - - -

Wonder how people that received one reacted...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening.. I guess.
> I'm not in a good mood today..
> 
> This is why.



I can relate to that to some level...I wish I hadn't reset my original town just because of myself being easily influenced by toxic people...It was my beautiful little baby for almost four years. I haven't really reset for having a good town layout(I wanted a decent river and some valuable villager I could make some cash off of)...But resetting sucks, knowing how much soft-resets are torture in Pokemon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Not much.
> Remember I sent Cleffas in ORAS called...
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't sent much of things I named myself, but I did just get an alolan Ratatta named Ron Jeremy...That was worth a chuckle.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm afraid I'll lose my status as TK because I can't be on here posting all the time...



I'm sure pinkcotton understands your situation and will be fair in it.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But resetting sucks, knowing how much soft-resets are torture in Pokemon.


Yes.
Took forever to get a Female Popplio.
Ended up with a Bold Female Popplio, a week later.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Welcome!
> Please see Page 73 for a blessed image!



I saw!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Yes.
> Took forever to get a Female Popplio.
> Ended up with a Bold Female Popplio, a week later.



Honestly I wanted a male Popplio, just for irony.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm afraid I'll lose my status as TK because I can't be on here posting all the time...



I hardly ever post on here and I haven't been kicked out so I think it'll be fine.

Although being gone for a while it's hard to figure out what you've missed.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

If anyone is wondering what their Guild Master looks like....
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=7248993#post7248993


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If anyone is wondering what their Guild Master looks like....
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=7248993#post7248993



you're so pretty :0


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If anyone is wondering what their Guild Master looks like....
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=7248993#post7248993


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


>



This gif made my day.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

pups said:


> you're so pretty :0


The power of filters, amirite?


Flare21 said:


>



Lol.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> The power of filters, amirite?



you're naturally gorgeous though :9


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Your pretty in my books


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd like to reveal my face...


Spoiler



But not yet! Gotta wait, and post at the right time.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you all! ^-^

Any song of the week requests? 

@Flare, do it!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

PLAY FREEBIRD!!!!!

jk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi yall

My mental stability is at an all time low but it's okay.

how yall been doin? I've been binge watching sbsp and thinking about all the things i _should_ be doing.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I'd like to reveal my face...
> But not yet! Gotta wait, and post at the right time.



you're probably a lot better looking than me (':


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I'd like to reveal my face...
> But not yet! Gotta wait, and post at the right time.



Same...Maybe once my hair grows back out because that's the only way I'll ever look bearable.
But then again I have no guts, so It'll probably never happen. XD 


Seeing faces is really crazy to me, though, for some reason it's like this huge thing. Couldn't tell you why.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi yall
> 
> My mental stability is at an all time low but it's okay.
> 
> how yall been doin? I've been binge watching sbsp and thinking about all the things i _should_ be doing.



I'm always mentally unstable, i have Asperger's :/


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

oh yeah pinkcotton, I'm ready to buy the set whenever you're free!


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone's reaction If I do.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Everyone's reaction If I do.



nono!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Everyone's reaction If I do.



This would probably be everyone with me. 


By the way that gif is literally the best thing ever.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Everyone's reaction If I do.



You use that gif too much.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This would probably be everyone with me.



you both look fine omg!!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

maybe one of these days i'll show my acne-ridden, patchy face here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm always mentally unstable, i have Asperger's :/



same it sucks 

I'm pretty sure I have manic depression too because I get extreme mood swings and most of them are bad.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You use that gif too much.



There is never too much with that gif.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You use that gif too much.
















But...but... 
I like it.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm always mentally unstable, i have Asperger's :/



You don't have to let Asperger's define you. From what I've seen, you're a great person! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> maybe one of these days i'll show my acne-ridden, patchy face here.



Your face is fine. Your acne shows you're human.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This would probably be everyone with me.



The office is one of the best shows ever created xDDD

I fell asleep watching it last night ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> same it sucks
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have manic depression too because I get extreme mood swings and most of them are bad.



Don't let it define you, N64! c:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You don't have to let Asperger's define you. From what I've seen, you're a great person!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


ye, it don't bother me, but i felt like putting it out there


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

I have spd and my dad is playing loud music
I asked him to turn it down but it's still really loud


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The office is one of the best shows ever created xDDD
> 
> I fell asleep watching it last night ^^



I'm watching the original _Powerpuff Girls_ and _Scandal_ right now!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You don't have to let Asperger's define you. From what I've seen, you're a great person!



Yeah, definitely! 





Also, I don't really have much(as far as I know) other than really bad dyslexia as far as things like that go...I always feel really guilty when talking about my issues because I know I'm really lucky compared to everyone else. I don't know, I just feel bad about it. Not that I want to have anything like that, it must be pretty bad... :c





I really hope I don't sound insensitive there oh gosh


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If anyone is wondering what their Guild Master looks like....
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=7248993#post7248993



omg cutie! <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The office is one of the best shows ever created xDDD
> 
> I fell asleep watching it last night ^^



The office is great! Too bad it had bad seasonal rot...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

pups said:


> I have spd and my dad is playing loud music
> I asked him to turn it down but it's still really loud



Do you have any music of your own to help block it? Maybe you can ask him again?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd show my face but my parents are kinda strict about showing myself to random peeps on the internet but then again what is facebook for???



Spoiler: somewhat me i guess







That's me doin what I do best.

This pic was taken last June tho x0


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If anyone is wondering what their Guild Master looks like....
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=7248993#post7248993



Wow!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not so much my Asperger's that sucks, but moreso my recurring anxiety attacks


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd show my face but my parents are kinda strict about showing myself to random peeps on the internet but then again what is facebook for???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your dress! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Its not so much my Asperger's that sucks, but moreso my recurring anxiety attacks



I have anxiety attacks too. I try my best to ignore them but it's not that simple.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 7, 2017)

This is me! ^.^ Idk I jus thought u guys would like to know who you're talkin' to uwu, please no mean comments am very sensitive smol bean


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also, I don't really have much(as far as I know) other than really bad dyslexia as far as things like that go...I always feel really guilty when talking about my issues because I know I'm really lucky compared to everyone else. I don't know, I just feel bad about it. Not that I want to have anything like that, it must be pretty bad... :ch



Ik I hate talking to people about my issues because I always feel like I'm bragging or something. Even when they ask if I want to talk I say no.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ik I hate talking to people about my issues because I always feel like I'm bragging or something. Even when they ask if I want to talk I say no.



People on TBT have saved my life before. Talking can do wonders.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> This is me! ^.^ Idk I jus thought u guys would like to know who you're talkin' to uwu, please no mean comments am very sensitive smol bean
> View attachment 195364



you're a beaut


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Its not so much my Asperger's that sucks, but moreso my recurring anxiety attacks



I get it really bad before I go to school in the mornings and when I have a big event coming up.




And sometimes just when my body feels like freaking out for no reason at all.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> omg cutie! <3


You too, I love your hair!


Raskell said:


> Wow!



Wow!  What?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I love your dress!



Thxx ^^

I had to wear it for like 5 hours straight one time and I almost died xDDD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> You too, I love your hair!
> 
> 
> Wow!  What?



You're gorgeous.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're gorgeous.



Thanks dood.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Spoiler: Beware Of Garbage! Image Of Raskell!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Welp, i should really try and get caught up on Gintama....

I'll probably go do that soon


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

I reset my town a while ago and I have a dreamie in my town, I'm really happy about that!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> ye, it don't bother me, but i felt like putting it out there



If it bothers you, try facial wash. If other people bother you, don't let em'.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd upload an image of like just my hand doing a thumbs up just because I'm like the only one who hasn't shown themselves, but I don't have the two TBT.




Yeah, I'm too much of a wimp to show my face. XD


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Spoiler: Beware Of Garbage! Image Of Raskell!



Seen that one already, lol! ^_^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Spoiler: Beware Of Garbage! Image Of Raskell!



Ooh, nice leather jacket.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Seen that one already, lol! ^_^



My hair has changed drastically. Well to me it has.

Combed upwards with gel. It's also more neat: line-up at back of the head, straight hairline on sides, curve around my ears. lol


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Spoiler: Beware Of Garbage! Image Of Raskell!



we have like a similar hair cut :9
(or my hair normally looks like that, it's longer now, gotta cut it)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

pups said:


> we have like a similar hair cut :9
> (or my hair normally looks like that, it's longer now, gotta cut it)



It's normally not like that anymore. Today it was like a throwback because halfway through the day I changed it. lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

my hair just grows in every direction but down


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> my hair just grows in every direction but down



Go bald? Get a hair stylist? Keep it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Spoiler: Beware Of Garbage! Image Of Raskell!



OMG lookat that garbage!! xDDD

jk you look a lot better than most people I know ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Go bald? Get a hair stylist? Keep it?



Definitely keeping it till it eventually disappears due to my familys bad hair genes lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> my hair just grows in every direction but down



My hair can only grow in one style, just kinda straight and floppy(Semi-emo hair but not really) and that's literally the only way I like my hair...I need bangs to even out my forehead. My hair's a pain though, it goes literally every direction.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone goes nuts over my hair because it's really fine strands but I have like a TON of it.

My hair feels like a kitten when it's clean :3


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm so impaient, I hate myself


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

i think the weirdest thing is that this conversation is basically the breakfast club, especially considering we're all in the same age group


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd upload an image of like just my hand doing a thumbs up just because I'm like the only one who hasn't shown themselves, but I don't have the two TBT.



ya got 2 tbt now ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ya got 2 tbt now ^^



WHY YOU DO THIS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i think the weirdest thing is that this conversation is basically the breakfast club, especially considering we're all in the same age group



xDDD



I love how we can talk about random stuff like our hair and our problems and what we think is good and bad and what song is the best (obviously all stars)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> WHY YOU DO THIS



yw


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i think the weirdest thing is that this conversation is basically the breakfast club, especially considering we're all in the same age group



init lmao I'm probs Alison or Alice I forgot her name. Sick movie tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like now I literally have to...Oh god why'd I have to get a haircut...Ehhh...EHHHHH....What's an excuse?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Omg there's so much I should be doing rn but I'm on my computer insteadxDD

I might need to go yall














bye bye :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Like now I literally have to...Oh god why'd I have to get a haircut...Ehhh...EHHHHH....What's an excuse?



No excuse.

I want to see those pretty thumbs^^

and that pretty face xDD lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

CMON ASH! DO IT AND I'LL DO A SHIRT REVEAL!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

When I came home, my room smelt marvelous.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone know how to to a spoiler tag? I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

[SPOILER.][/SPOILER.]

Minus the periods


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

These tags on the thread are crinnggyyy.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone know how to to a spoiler tag? I can't figure it out for the life of me.





Spoiler: insert name here



[ /spoiler]


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

the worst selfie


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Here!

```
[spoiler=Your Title Goes Here!]your content goes here![/spoiler]
```


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 195366the worst selfie



10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> These tags on the thread are crinnggyyy.



oops♪


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> oops♪



I know which tag you put. ;p


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

/adds more tags


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I know which tag you put. ;p



which ones?!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Spoiler









You asked for it...

God why do I look so stupid, I'm 15 already, I should have been at least somewhat fixed in my appearance. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOD WHY HAVE I DONE THIS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thos headphones tho


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell tags. lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> thos headphones tho



Honestly I would have been even dumber without them.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm laughing at these tags. Specifically the Raskell ones...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

at least you didn't take up half the page like i did xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> at least you didn't take up half the page like i did xD



Nonono, you look presentable, it's fine.


Me on the other hand, I look like I'm like six.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Scrumf, did you put the tag about you there?


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

My tags are...
Bettina x Anicotti
Sea Bass is Our God.
:3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nonono, you look presentable, it's fine.
> 
> 
> Me on the other hand, I look like I'm like six.



presentable but not a puss magnet xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nonono, you look presentable, it's fine.
> 
> 
> Me on the other hand, I look like I'm like six.



Just go bald. ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Scrumf, did you put the tag about you there?



Nooooooooo....-WINK-



I put Raskell is life though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Just go bald. ;p



I couldn't go bald. I love having hair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 195366the worst selfie



You call that ugly?? Boiiiiii


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

I keep forgetting to watch my weeb cartoon

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> You call that ugly?? Boiiiiii



What are you hinting at


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You call that ugly?? Boiiiiii



I know you were talking about him but I'm sorry about forgetting the epic thumb reveal 2k17. XD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

These tags are great xD 
@Pink: you're so pretty ♡♡
@Ash: you'll probably change a fair bit in appearance still haha, but you look fab


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My tags are...
> Bettina x Anicotti
> Sea Bass is Our God.
> :3



Can I send you an invisible sea bass to out your tags? ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayyy^^

do I have to post my face now? :0

I don't want to make you guys jealous tho lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I keep forgetting to watch my weeb cartoon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



N64 was saying you aren't ugly. lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> These tags are great xD
> @Pink: you're so pretty ♡♡
> @Ash: you'll probably change a fair bit in appearance still haha, but you look fab



Trust me, I look a lot older/better when my hair is not so short.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm curious as to who put _dora the explorer_. lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> N64 was saying you aren't ugly. lol



Good, cause i'm technically not single


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm curious as to who put _dora the explorer_. lol


To congratulate for such a great tag!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

What's a _qt_?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's a _qt_?



Say it out loud, and you'll know


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's a _qt_?



QT means cutie I believe.



Also the name of the main character in Chulip in the Gamegrumps playthrough of said game.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

It's a cutie, say it fast and you'll get it lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yayyy^^
> 
> do I have to post my face now? :0
> 
> I don't want to make you guys jealous tho lol



Post it! ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's a _qt_?





Spoiler: I think this is


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Whoever put _rask is gay_ as a tag, is right! ;p


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

Also @ freehelium: your a qt, not ugly


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Whoever put _rask is gay_ as a tag is right! ;p



And whoever put Seinfeld=Waifu is a genius.





Oh wait, that was me.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Whoever put _rask is gay_ as a tag, is right! ;p



OH SHIIIII-i'm a psychic confirmed


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

I put too much personal information online. lol Oh well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Post it! ;p



crap my phone takes pics that are too big for the forum xD whoops


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I put too much personal information online. lol Oh well.



I hardly ever do...But I trust you guys enough...That's a rarity honestly.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Also @ freehelium: your a qt, not ugly



My GF is queen qt though


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

I post a fair bit, the only thing I don't post is my hometown haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> My GF is queen qt though



Awww that's cute


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My GF is queen qt though



My ex was also a queen "QT".




But then she discovered tumblr and became poisonous to myself and every one of our friends. That's one of the many reasons I hate that place apart from the like, art blogs...Or some smart people who don't post political garbage all day.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My ex was also a queen "QT".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but tumblr has Super Show memes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but tumblr has Super Show memes




I mean that's fine because that show(If you mean the SMB super show) was the best.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Breaking News: Tags in The Miscellaneous about Raskell are declining!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Changed one of the tags since no one shows me love


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Changed both of my tags...You know which one of them are but I won't tell you the other~


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Keep in mind my GF is like super clean and innocent to the dark side of the internet, unlike yours truly


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

"Raskell eats azz"

thats my other one 

(love ya rask)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> "Raskell eats azz"
> 
> thats my other one
> 
> (love ya rask)



I was wondering who's brilliant idea it was...I should have known. A+ tenouttaten.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I was wondering who's brilliant idea it was...I should have known. A+ tenouttaten.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

i donated my life insurance to guild.... Can I make a Krabby Patty now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i donated my life insurance to guild.... Can I make a Krabby Patty now?



Did you remember POOP?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Did you remember POOP?



People
Order
Our
Patties

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no i killed the thread


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

BOI

SHINY CYNDAQUIL ON WONDER TRADE.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BOI
> 
> SHINY CYNDAQUIL ON WONDER TRADE.


BOI

I GET SHINYS ON THE GTS EVERY TIME I LOOK


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> BOI
> 
> I GET SHINYS ON THE GTS EVERY TIME I LOOK



I never use the GTS though...All my shinies are from Wondertrade. At least my gen 6-on shinies. Gen 5 and below, because I never will  EVER transfer all my Pokemon to that piece of trash XY...I have to get legitimately. Like that Shiny Ratatta I got in leafgreen randomly...



Speaking of Leafgreen I have to finish it!


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

does anyone have a hair salon I could use? :0
I got the my melody set and the hat looks weird with the starter hair haha


----------



## Trasey (Mar 7, 2017)

*PinkCotton, may I message you via PM?*
I currently have some problems with some things that I need to resolve with you... and it really upsets me for what has been happening.Un puto lot

I'm currently going through a lot mentally and other stuff & these things really blew me off


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

900th post


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

pups said:


> does anyone have a hair salon I could use? :0
> I got the my melody set and the hat looks weird with the starter hair haha



I do but it might be a few minutes tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Speaking of ACNL, does anyone have a Bathhouse wall and tile? My bathroom is literally just my brown brick path pattern and it's driving me up a tree.


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I do but it might be a few minutes tho



I'm okay with waiting!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

pups said:


> I'm okay with waiting!



I gotta register your FC and I'll have my gate open :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Speaking of ACNL, does anyone have a Bathhouse wall and tile? My bathroom is literally just my brown brick path pattern and it's driving me up a tree.



I might. I'll check my catalog.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Speaking of ACNL, does anyone have a Bathhouse wall and tile? My bathroom is literally just my brown brick path pattern and it's driving me up a tree.



Hey.. I'm working on everyone's order :/ You still need all that stuff?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey.. I'm working on everyone's order :/ You still need all that stuff?



Yeah, but if it's too much of a hassle I can try to get them myself over time. I don't want to be a burden!


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I gotta register your FC and I'll have my gate open :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sent a pm!


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Bettina is the official name of my town's rock, for when Bettina leaves, It will make us remember her by. <3
(The rock is forcing me to use clovers, rip.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2017)

it's late holy poop >X0 9:40pm here btw

I gotta practice piano and go to bed

night yallzus


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Trasey said:


> *PinkCotton, may I message you via PM?*
> I currently have some problems with some things that I need to resolve with you... and it really upsets me for what has been happening.Un puto lot
> 
> I'm currently going through a lot mentally and other stuff & these things really blew me off



Sure! Of course. ^_^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's late holy poop >X0 9:40pm here btw
> 
> I gotta practice piano and go to bed
> 
> night yallzus



night


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Giratina. 

Be shiny. Please. I've waited nine months for you.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Giratina.
> 
> Be shiny. Please. I've waited nine months for you.


I hatched 1000 eggs of Cleffa, and not a single shiny.
Yet... I got a shiny Honedge in 8 eggs...
Help.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I hatched 1000 eggs of Cleffa, and not a single shiny.
> Yet... I got a shiny Honedge in 8 eggs...
> Help.



At least you didn't encounter a Shiny Suicune after like 50 SR's only to accidentally burn it to death.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, but if it's too much of a hassle I can try to get them myself over time. I don't want to be a burden!



I'm finished with your order loll


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I'm finished with your order loll



Oh...Oops. Sorry, I had no idea. XP


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell is here!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Raskell is here!



MAH BOI


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> MAH BOI



punchy is clean i swear


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

What time do ya'll usually go to sleep?
I go to sleep around about 12am-1am, some people think it's really late but to others it would be kinda normal, so I'm just curious lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> What time do ya'll usually go to sleep?
> I go to sleep around about 12am-1am, some people think it's really late but to others it would be kinda normal, so I'm just curious lol



Anywhere from 10PM to midnight usually.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> What time do ya'll usually go to sleep?
> I go to sleep around about 12am-1am, some people think it's really late but to others it would be kinda normal, so I'm just curious lol



About 12-1 AM Not helpful since I wake up at like 6:45 but...Eh. I just sleep all day on the weekends anyways. I can't really help my sleep habits.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Please graciously donate to the guild by sending bells to pinkcotton, guilders! ^.^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Now, what's the best tag on here?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Now, what's the best tag on here?



_pink is the mom friend_ or _punchy is clean I swear_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Hmm..Good choice!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Crowley High School student dies during color guard practice

One of my friends knew her...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

So, can I join this?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> So, can I join this?



I see no reason why not to let the best of the best in! ;p


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I see no reason why not to let the best of the best in! ;p



Thanks man.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

I forgot how beautiful Shiny Lilligant was...I mean she's already like, easily tied for my favorite Pokemon with Empoleon and Darmanitan, but man...I really want a shiny Lilligant. XP



EDIT-Just realized I'm second highest poster of the day. I could have sworn I wasn't gonna make top ten because I wasn't going to even bother anymore, but I guess I just can't help it?


----------



## lizziety (Mar 7, 2017)

Jeeze this place is hoppin' tonight


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Jeeze this place is hoppin' tonight



I'm hoppin' tonight. Want to hop with me? 

We can be wabbits or rabbits.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I forgot how beautiful Shiny Lilligant was...I mean she's already like, easily tied for my favorite Pokemon with Empoleon and Darmanitan, but man...I really want a shiny Lilligant. XP
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Just realized I'm second highest poster of the day. I could have sworn I wasn't gonna make top ten* because I wasn't going to even bother anymore, but I guess I just can't help it*?



Nooo, please try. I'm love seeing your name at the top poster with over four hundred posts.

And no, I'm not being sarcastic. ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm hoppin' tonight. Want to hop with me?
> 
> We can be wabbits or rabbits.



Why not hares? 


So I can be Aloysius O'HARE. See it's funny because the Lorax memes


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why not hares?
> 
> 
> So I can be Aloysius O'HARE. See it's funny because the Lorax memes



Memes about the Lorax are irrelevant. lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Memes about the Lorax are irrelevant. lol



O'hare lives in me forever...You can't deny the O'Hare. Don't O'Hate the O'Hare.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why not hares?
> 
> 
> So I can be Aloysius O'HARE. See it's funny because the Lorax memes



Who _hares_... we can be whatever kind of hopping animal we want. I'll be a wabbit though cuz it sounds cute lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Who _hares_... we can be whatever kind of hopping animal we want. I'll be a wabbit though cuz it sounds cute lol



I'm going to be a wascally wabbit.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to be a wascally wabbit.



And I will be an O'Hare.!


----------



## lizziety (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to be a wascally wabbit.



Ahhh! LOL! Nice... wizzie wabbit? Nope, I'm not gunna be. That just sounds like I'm a peeing rabbit haha


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

http://bloodrizer.ru/games/kittens/#

This has been open in my browser non-stop for at least twenty four hours. .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25IhfWRO4Rk


I've had this on repeat for like half an hour...Help?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25IhfWRO4Rk
> 
> 
> I've had this on repeat for like half an hour...Help?



Youtube is starting to suggest things based off of what you post on here. lol


----------



## lizziety (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> http://bloodrizer.ru/games/kittens/#
> 
> This has been open in my browser non-stop for at least twenty four hours. .-.



Now I'm gunna be playing this for the next couple days, thanks lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Youtube is starting to suggest things based off of what you post on here. lol



They know of my tastes.



I've had the same two Bleach songs and like, the same three songs in my suggestions for about a week now...It's kinda funny.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Now I'm gunna be playing this for the next couple days, thanks lol



It has taken me two sit-downs during the evening to understand the whole game.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Hmm...I think I'm gonna mini-marathon Bleach for the rest of the night...Or sleep or something.


Either way, goodnight! I made it to top poster by some miracle!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Am I in?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Am I in?



Yea bro. pinkcotton will probably add you into the first post when she gets a chance. c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> About 12-1 AM Not helpful since I wake up at like 6:45 but...Eh. I just sleep all day on the weekends anyways. I can't really help my sleep habits.



Same here but some days I have to wake up at 6am, 5 hours of sleep is not fun haha.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm heading to bed. Night all! c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Night!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2017)

Good night, have a good sleep ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Same here but some days I have to wake up at 6am, 5 hours of sleep is not fun haha.



I know that feeling...Sometomes I'll wake up at around 3:30 and be completely unable to return to bed. Having 2-3 hour  nights is tiring...But then again I act so stupid all day so it's kinda funny. Plus, for some reason, the sunrise is super euphoric to me.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

Does anyone need a robust statue for their museum?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 8, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Does anyone need a robust statue for their museum?



I dooooo


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

Blah hey guys!
Heading off to my first day back of school from break


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

I have to catch up in business tech


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankfully I only have 3 days of school though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey y'all

I'm not ready to go to school ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> What time do ya'll usually go to sleep?
> I go to sleep around about 12am-1am, some people think it's really late but to others it would be kinda normal, so I'm just curious lol



On a school night I go to bed at 10-11pm, but on a weekend I go to bed anywhere between 9pm and 2am.

Sometimes I like to stay up late and play Mario Kart xD  and my brother comes home on weekends and he plays Dark Souls 3 while I play MK8. He always beats me in how-long-can-you-stay-up.


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Do any of you use the mobile styled TBT?
When on my Tablet/Phone, I keep it on Original. 
Wish there were more styles.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Do any of you use the mobile styled TBT?
> When on my Tablet/Phone, I keep it on Original.
> Wish there were more styles.



The mobile style TBT is ugly. .-.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 8, 2017)

Alright folks. I'm going on a trip. If I don't respond for awhile it's not because I'm ignoring you. I'm going to be with family and don't like to use electronics when I'm visiting because I think it's rude. Take care all!


----------



## pipty (Mar 8, 2017)

---


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Just getting home from school

- - - Post Merge - - -

also am looking for a custom drawn Redd for my sig, will pay upwards of 50 tbt


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 8, 2017)

megumin said:


> Hi may I join you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gurl you're so cute :')


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

I might post a pic of me at some point, but idk  I have no recent pics of me as of now haha


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Good Afternoon!
Here is my overused gif, Brady Bunch style! ​


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

I was playing ACNL at school today with my GF (she actually lost her copy tho so she was just watching) and I had one more fashion check to do... the theme was iconic. Easy, right? Well i didn't happen to have any iconic shirts so i checked the Able Sister's shop, they did have an iconic piece of clothing... problem was it was a dress. It was my only option, so I'm poking fun at the game at this point, and my GF is dying laughing... I ended up passing, and afterwards I said to my GF "Was it worth it?", to which she replied "No.".

Fashion Check Never Forget


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Good Afternoon!
> Here is my overused gif, Brady Bunch style! ​



Beautiful.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm home! ^_^
I can't wait for tomorrow's field trip! (Girls only to the movie theater). My teacher said the snack bar would be open to us, so we could by popcorn and stuff! Made it even better! \^o^/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm home! ^_^
> I can't wait for tomorrow's field trip! (Girls only to the movie theater). My teacher said the snack bar would be open to us, so we could by popcorn and stuff! Made it even better! \^o^/



Ayyyyy. The movies, eh? Sounds fun!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm home! ^_^
> I can't wait for tomorrow's field trip! (Girls only to the movie theater). My teacher said the snack bar would be open to us, so we could by popcorn and stuff! Made it even better! \^o^/


am jelly


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> am jelly



And I'm jealous of your Octavian...



If he ever moves out I want him.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And I'm jealous of your Octavian...
> 
> 
> 
> If he ever moves out I want him.



Highly unlikely that he'll be leaving anytime soon, sucker. (his phrase, not mine.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Highly unlikely that he'll be leaving anytime soon, sucker. (his phrase, not mine.)



I know, I just miss him..He was the first villager who moved into my town in ACNL. He was always my favorite. But then I made the mistake after resetting like an idiot. Oh well.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I know, I just miss him..He was the first villager who moved into my town in ACNL. He was always my favorite. But then I made the mistake after resetting like an idiot. Oh well.



You could always come visit him


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, everyone.
I'm... In an average sort of mood. (Which is better than negative, right?)

The good: I bought more amiibo cards! Dreamies galore~ ❀
*Bam*, *Aurora*, *Pashmina*, *Purrl*, *Kid Cat*, *Rudy*, *Gayle*, and *Maple*! ♥
(They were like $3 a card, Bam was $2, Aurora was $2.50, Kid Cat was $3.50, and Maple was $4)
$24 for 8 cards! Not too bad imo! ★ (My Sanrio cards are on their way too! $20 for them!)

(I got lucky with Maple tbh she's very popular(Tier 1!) so I'm glad that she was cheap! I also wanted *Rosie*, but she's really expensive.. Like almost $15~$20! No way am I paying that much.
If anyone has Rosie's card, let me know, I'll definitely adopt her from you!)

The bad: I still haven't found a town yet... I really want to use my cards! All of them should be here before my birthday(3/15, most likely the 14th or earlier.)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm hopefully getting my Sanrio pack soon!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm hopefully getting my Sanrio pack soon!



I just looked them up...Is there a reason why they're so darn expensive? It might just be my Pokemon TCG obsession but I just don't see it...I guess getting your favorite new Sanrio furniture sets are alright...?



I'm out of the loop on these things. XD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

I have Rosie's card if you need her 

Does anyone need a robust statue for their museum btw?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I have Rosie's card if you need her
> 
> Does anyone need a robust statue for their museum btw?



Actually my entire art section in my museum is empty...If anyone needs it though, sell/give it to them first.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm here.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm here.



That you are.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

Spoiler:  Another Art For The Guild


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Check out the sick Redd someone drew me!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just looked them up...Is there a reason why they're so darn expensive? It might just be my Pokemon TCG obsession but I just don't see it...I guess getting your favorite new Sanrio furniture sets are alright...?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of the loop on these things. XD



They never released in North America, only UK and Japan. (Thanks Nintendo, we're well aware you hate your NA fans.) That's one of the reasons why they're so rare and expensive. Not sure why they have to be over $40 though.. A kind person on tbt was nice enough to sell them to me for $20. That's $3.33 per card. ☆

The sets aren't the only reason why I want the Sanrio cards. It's also because of the cute villagers so they can be in my town! (Especially *?toile*!! She's cute as a button~ ♥)



MayorOfMagix said:


> I have Rosie's card if you need her



 Awesome! I'll let you know when I want to adopt her ^ᴗ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Check out the sick Redd someone drew me!



Aww that's a cute Redd!  they did a really good job! ★


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> They never released in North America, only UK and Japan. (Thanks Nintendo, we're well aware you hate your NA fans.) That's one of the reasons why they're so rare and expensive. Not sure why they have to be over $40 though.. A kind person on tbt was nice enough to sell them to me for $20. That's $3.33 per card. ☆
> 
> The sets aren't the only reason why I want the Sanrio cards. It's also because of the cute villagers so they can be in my town! (Especially *?toile*!! She's cute as a button~ ♥)
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, I see. I thought something was up. I mean, I can't really talk since I buy fifty dollar full art Entei and Darkrai and all those old Pokemon cards from the good ol' days of the Black and White era...But I guess these amiibo cards are more useful(In functionality, nowhere close in looks), so that price isn't too horrible for what you got, especially for the fact that you can get stuff from them.


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

I want Etoile. ;-;
Welp, nothing I can do there. 
I can't find any Sanrio cards at a decent price, even if it's just her's alone.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'll probably be on and off tonight because I have a lot of stuff to do...


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Hello everyone! I'll probably be on and off tonight because I have a lot of stuff to do...


Can't wait for the finger cramps! 
Well... guess it can't update itself. XD
The sprites are gonna be a pain in the ass to put.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Can't wait for the finger cramps!
> Well... guess it can't update itself. XD
> The sprites are gonna be a pain in the ass to put.



Shoot, I have to find sprites for my list!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ahhhh, I see. I thought something was up. I mean, I can't really talk since I buy fifty dollar full art Entei and Darkrai and all those old Pokemon cards from the good ol' days of the Black and White era...But I guess these amiibo cards are more useful(In functionality, nowhere close in looks), so that price isn't too horrible for what you got, especially for the fact that you can get stuff from them.



Yeah, it's ridiculous tbh :/
(I don't blame ya, some Pok?mon cards look awesome and badass!  )
$20 is a huge bargain vs the $36~$50+ you normally see.



Flare21 said:


> I want Etoile. ;-;
> Welp, nothing I can do there.
> I can't find any Sanrio cards at a decent price, even if it's just her's alone.



I wish they were adoptable from other players, I'd totally help you out.
Hopefully you get lucky with the cards too


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous tbh :/
> (I don't blame ya, some Pok?mon cards look awesome and badass!  )
> $20 is a huge bargain vs the $36~$50+ you normally see.
> 
> ...



Finding a steal on cards in general is always fun. I had to look for a week to get a mint condition full art Mewtwo for a good price...Everyone was charging 100 dollars for it, which was absolutely ridiculous...Luckily I found someone charging only 35, so I know what it's like to get a steal on some rare goodies. It's always exciting.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 8, 2017)

Page 100!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Now an even better Redd!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Finding a steal on cards in general is always fun. I had to look for a week to get a mint condition full art Mewtwo for a good price...Everyone was charging 100 dollars for it, which was absolutely ridiculous...Luckily I found someone charging only 35, so I know what it's like to get a steal on some rare goodies. It's always exciting.



Amen. That's why I felt rather lucky when I paid only $4 for *Maple's* card, when she usually goes for $10 or more because she's a popular villager. (I personally adore Maple, so I had to get her!)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm going to go relax. I'm feeling depressed. .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Amen. That's why I felt rather lucky when I paid only $4 for *Maple's* card, when she usually goes for $10 or more because she's a popular villager. (I personally adore Maple, so I had to get her!)



Yeah..Maple's one of the original amiibo cards, right? Glad you got a good price on her...Buying singles is honestly the way to go...I learned the hard way...But I don't know, opening stuff is still a fun little novelty here and there..It's more satisfying pulling that one thing you want than buying it, but sometimes it can't be helped...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

1000


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

My Progress Report is cancerous.
C
F
A
F
C
Hell, what happened to all my A's? ;-;


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone got some town name ideas?
(8 letters or less pls)

I kinda don't like Irisvale anymore.. My resetting addiction has made me sick of it. 
Which is a shame. It sounded so pretty when I first thought of it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

I checked my report card today and I have all A's.

I have a 93 in physics which is astonishing in itself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Anyone got some town name ideas?
> (8 letters or less pls)
> 
> I kinda don't like Irisvale anymore.. My resetting addiction has made me sick of it.
> Which is a shame. It sounded so pretty when I first thought of it...



I suck at coming up with ideas on the spot. I'm not quite that creative ^^


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Anyone got some town name ideas?
> (8 letters or less pls)
> 
> I kinda don't like Irisvale anymore.. My resetting addiction has made me sick of it.
> Which is a shame. It sounded so pretty when I first thought of it...


Umm... is there a specific theme you'd like the name to be?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Does anyone know where you can find Welcome Amiibo villager sprites?


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know where you can find Welcome Amiibo villager sprites?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?354714-Villager-Popularity-List
Only place I could find it...
It's apparently under the first post... where the last spoiler tab is.
Overall, it doesn't seem like I could find it anywhere else. ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Anyone got some town name ideas?
> (8 letters or less pls)
> 
> I kinda don't like Irisvale anymore.. My resetting addiction has made me sick of it.
> Which is a shame. It sounded so pretty when I first thought of it...



Shoot...What's a good town name...I always named my towns Twinleaf forever, but most recently I changed to Zanarknd(I was in a FFX mood then)...But that's all the somewhat meaningful names I ever came up with.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Umm... is there a specific theme you'd like the name to be?



Hmm.. I'm not so sure...
I was so desperate in finding a town that I never thought of a theme, haha..
(I'm still desperate. ?_?)
(My mayor's name is Crystal, if that helps any.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know where you can find Welcome Amiibo villager sprites?



I can't for the life of me remember where I got my villager sprites. All the websites I've tried do not work.

If I find it I'll tell you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know where you can find Welcome Amiibo villager sprites?



nvm I found sprites!!!

They're right here!! Just right click on a sprite and save the image. Idk about making it a .png or if it already is, but this is the only place where I could find the sprites.

update: well, most of them are there. The tier 5 villagers don't have sprites


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Anyone got some town name ideas?
> (8 letters or less pls)
> 
> I kinda don't like Irisvale anymore.. My resetting addiction has made me sick of it.
> Which is a shame. It sounded so pretty when I first thought of it...



Everleaf

Allgrove

Nolas

Verona

Desidera

Belladon

Floralia

KaBoot


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Shoot...What's a good town name...I always named my towns Twinleaf forever, but most recently I changed to Zanarknd(I was in a FFX mood then)...But that's all the somewhat meaningful names I ever came up with.


Let's see...
Celestia
Everglow
Starbell
Gemshore
Moondust
Moonview
...yeah I got nothing.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Everleaf
> 
> Allgrove
> 
> ...



Is there a secret message within the first letters of the towns?


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> KaBoot


Perfect.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

But yeah, as i mentioned earlier my girlfriend lost her ACNL, but she's looking for it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Perfect.



I...third this? 

But yes KaBoot is perfect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> But yeah, as i mentioned earlier my girlfriend lost her ACNL, but she's looking for it



She lost it, eh? That sucks...I know the pain of losing a game as huge as that.


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But yeah, as i mentioned earlier my girlfriend lost her ACNL, but she's looking for it


Hopes she finds it!
Remember I lost Super Mario 3D Land, and then bought another, only to simply find it under a cabinet.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

*-_- MY SIGNATURE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Hopes she finds it!
> Remember I lost Super Mario 3D Land, and then bought another, only to simply find it under a cabinet.



I had to replace my Kirby Super Star Ultra...Glad I re-bought it, that game was fun...But I've actually gotten my DSI and all my original Pokemon games stolen last year...Black 2, Black, and Platinum...Soulsilver I think I lost in my mom's trunk or something. But not only did I lose my first Pokemon, I lost my Nuzlocke team, every legendary I owned, etc...It was heartbreaking. I asked the office at school to help look for it, and they just laughed at me because I still play kid games or whatever.(Even though, yes, I agree i shouldn't have taken it to school, I had to since I was going from my dad's to my mom's that day). So I still don't know where it is. I think I know WHO stole it, but I don't think he'll ever give it back...So I just replaced them all. I have Black, White 2, Platinum, and even got Heartgold Leafgreen Pearl and Emerald in that time...So maybe It makes up for it?


I don't know, I still feel empty inside without Mamimi and Frosto...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

fixed my signature.... i think


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> fixed my signature.... i think



Duwang, eh? Why not...






*DUANE!!*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Duwang, eh? Why not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully in the next AC game, Redd sells a picture of a dancer, and the forgery is Duane


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Hopefully in the next AC game, Redd sells a picture of a dancer, and the forgery is Duane



The forgery? Nah, we should just have a real Duane painting. He's too good for forgery.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

I just killed a fly with some ultra sweet tea and fragrant body mist xDDD

that was my good deed of the day


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

One, two, Raskell's coming for you.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The forgery? Nah, we should just have a real Duane painting. He's too good for forgery.


Forgery should be Donny


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Forgery should be Donny



Or special guest Paula Abdul.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

"Aha! Cousin! I see your eyeing up that dancing painting there!"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Or special guest Paula Abdul.








Just remember i'm forever your girl


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

DUANE FULL


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

One, two, Raskell's *still* coming for you.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> DUANE FULL



I think Duane should be this place's mascot.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't for the life of me remember where I got my villager sprites. All the websites I've tried do not work.
> 
> If I find it I'll tell you
> 
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?354714-Villager-Popularity-List
> Only place I could find it...
> It's apparently under the first post... where the last spoiler tab is.
> Overall, it doesn't seem like I could find it anywhere else. ;-;



Thanks guys!


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think Sea Bass should be this place's mascot.



Fixed.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Fixed.



Nah man, Duane all the way. Or Duane with a sea bass. That'd work too.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

my GF believes Duane has ascended galaxies


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> my GF believes Duane has ascended galaxies



I'd go so far as to say he's transcended time and space itself.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm feeling really insecure about what to wear tomorrow.


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Me and Ash are the only ones participating in my Type Matchup Game.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

I just realized....
Crazy Redd Plushies are expensive


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm feeling really insecure about what to wear tomorrow.



Why's that? 






Oh god, almost wondertraded a shiny Minun I didn't realize I just got.

That would have sucked.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. I'm tired, depressed and I just don't know what to wear.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't know. I'm tired, depressed and I just don't know what to wear.



Ahh...Well hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

I can't decide between two outfits. Make that three. Four. Five. Six. I don't know.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I can't decide between two outfits. Make that three. Four. Five. Six. I don't know.



Is there some special occasion?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Is there some special occasion?



No. Not at all.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> One, two, Raskell's coming for you.



1, 2, melatonin is coming for you 3, 4, baby, won't you lock the door? 5, 6, I'm done with it. 7, 8, it's getting late, so close your eyes, sleep for days.
I bet nobody gets that reference but whatev!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

One of my two cats won't sleep with me like he normally does. :c I'm heading to bed... it's probably for the better.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> One of my two cats won't sleep with me like he normally does. :c I'm heading to bed... it's probably for the better.



Alright...Goodnight, hope you feel a little better soon!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> 1, 2, melatonin is coming for you 3, 4, baby, won't you lock the door? 5, 6, I'm done with it. 7, 8, it's getting late, so close your eyes, sleep for days.
> I bet nobody gets that reference but whatev!



I love this.

G'night all!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Raskell said:


> One of my two cats won't sleep with me like he normally does. :c I'm heading to bed... it's probably for the better.


Night, he'll jump up with ya eventually


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Night, he'll jump up with ya eventually



I wish my cats could sleep with me. One's too old and fat, and the other's too fat and hates me. Back when I just kinda slept on a slightly elevated mattress was way better for them. Oh well.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I wish my cats could sleep with me. One's too old and fat, and the other's too fat and hates me. Back when I just kinda slept on a slightly elevated mattress was way better for them. Oh well.


My cat's 10 years old, he was adopted, he still comes to bed with me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My cat's 10 years old, he was adopted, he still comes to bed with me



I used to have a 21-year old cat who would sometimes sleep with me...It's kind of a perk having skinny cats, but fat cats are so squishy and I love them.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a doggo who sleeps with me. She's not feeling too well right now, it makes me kinda sad because I have no idea what's wrong with her :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

I used to have a cat that slept with me every single night and was always in my room with me but she got stolen from me last year :'(


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to have a cat that slept with me every single night and was always in my room with me but she got stolen from me last year :'(



Stolen?! That's awful...I'm sorry to hear that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> I have a doggo who sleeps with me. She's not feeling too well right now, it makes me kinda sad because I have no idea what's wrong with her :c



Aww, I hope she gets better. 



EDIT-HOO BOY THOSE DOUBLE POSTS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to have a cat that slept with me every single night and was always in my room with me but she got stolen from me last year :'(


Oh.....That's terrible! I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

What just happened?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to have a cat that slept with me every single night and was always in my room with me but she got stolen from me last year :'(



Stolen?? That's so sad, who would steal someones cat that's a new low


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> What just happened?



Are you talking about the database error? No clue...I guess TBT just got a little janky.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Oh.....That's terrible! I'm sorry to hear that



I had her since she was a few weeks old back in 2010, and she was like a bff but a cat.

She got stolen from me last year, when we had to temporarily take her to a farm because we were having issues with our house, and someone took her and wouldn't give her back to me.

I literally still sob over this. I probably shouldn't but I'm afraid I'll never find another cat like that.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

Did the thread glitch?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I had her since she was a few weeks old back in 2010, and she was like a bff but a cat.
> 
> She got stolen from me last year, when we had to temporarily take her to a farm because we were having issues with our house, and someone took her and wouldn't give her back to me.
> 
> I literally still sob over this. I probably shouldn't but I'm afraid I'll never find another cat like that.



Yeah...I understand where you're coming from...I'm really sorry that had to happen..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

Aww that sucks  Some pets just have such definite personalities that you can't replace </3

Here's some pics of my doggos:



Spoiler: Roxie














Spoiler: Hollie









Roxie is the one that sleeps with me  And Hollie is my study buddy because she always hangs with me when I'm studing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Aww that sucks  Some pets just have such definite personalities that you can't replace </3
> 
> Here's some pics of my doggos:
> 
> ...



Awe ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good night you guys. It's much past my bedtime.

Hoping that tomorrow is better than today or yesterday. I've been really really bad at handling stress lately. I'm lucky I don't get picked on in school because I've been overreacting to everything (like crying over something simple like not having enough money in my account for lunch). Guess I don't get picked on cause I'm a senior; I'd probably beat someone up if they picked on me.

Anyways, hope you guys have a good day tomorrow.  I prob won't be on much.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Awe ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Goodnight! Hope you have a good day tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also...Here's a video of my cat at my dad's house yawning...Please excuse the mess, my dad's "girlfriend" is a piece of trash and I have to clean up her messes all the time...But anyways, have a cat.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 8, 2017)

What's up with everyone being depressed recently? 
Like, same. 
I've had at least two existential crisis today.. I hope y'all feel better soon!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> What's up with everyone being depressed recently?
> Like, same.
> I've had at least two existential crisis today.. I hope y'all feel better soon!



I guess it's just the time of the season. Winter, as much as I love it always brings out the worst of me and a lot of people. It's sure made me pretty darn sad and apathetic, but that might just be my fault.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I guess it's just the time of the season. Winter, as much as I love it always brings out the worst of me and a lot of people. It's sure made me pretty darn sad and apathetic, but that might just be my fault.



I usually don't get depressed in the winter time specifically.. but yesterday night I was busy crying into a pint of mint chocolate chip about how I'll never find a boyfriend... gawd. 
Don't blame the SAD on yourself.. it ain't something that you have complete control over dude


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

Bruh I know how you feel. I remember once not getting the grade I wanted on a Chemistry assessment and going to the girls bathroom and crying about it to hide my shame lol. I also remember one time on a Biology field trip where I genuinely thought I was going to fail because I could not do anything right, I had a little mental breakdown in front of almost everyone including my teachers which was even more embarrassing. I honestly wanted to disappear and no one to talk to me. We all have those moments I think >.>

Anyways, hope you have a good sleep


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> I usually don't get depressed in the winter time specifically.. but yesterday night I was busy crying into a pint of mint chocolate chip about how I'll never find a boyfriend... gawd.
> Don't blame the SAD on yourself.. it ain't something that you have complete control over dude



I'm kinda just blaming winter because I gained so much weight over the last few months. It's been making my already low self esteem even lower. I don't really cry though about stuff. I just sit there, apathetic, just wanting to do nothing but sleep. Funny though, I think all the time about how I won't ever get another girlfriend after what happened the first time. It's stupid, why should I care honestly? It's just me not letting go of the past few years. But oh well, life goes on, right? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Bruh I know how you feel. I remember once not getting the grade I wanted on a Chemistry assessment and going to the girls bathroom and crying about it to hide my shame lol. I also remember one time on a Biology field trip where I genuinely thought I was going to fail because I could not do anything right, I had a little mental breakdown in front of almost everyone including my teachers which was even more embarrassing. I honestly wanted to disappear and no one to talk to me. We all have those moments I think >.>
> 
> Anyways, hope you have a good sleep



Reminds me of my seventh grade spelling bee. I failed because I got mixed up with two vowels, silly dyslexia ruining my fun. I cried for like ten minutes straight in the hallway after.  But in eighth grade, because I went to a "smart" school ran by complete idiots, anytime I got a C, because I knew my mom never understands when I get a bad grade, I would cry every time...I don't cry much more anymore, except on my birthdays.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2017)

I think I get a little more depressed over winter, but I haven't had a really bad depressive episode for quite a while now. It's more anxiety that's been getting to me lately. Ever since uni started my anxiety has sky rocketed, like for no apparent reason though??? I've been through one year, so like I know how everything works by now. But I think it's due to the fact that I don't have any friends in my classes anymore? Like I literally sit at the front of the lecture room in the desks where you can sit by yourself because I can't stand the thought of sitting near other people. Same in tutorials too, I know it would be great to talk to people about the work but I everytime I panic and sit by myself...


----------



## lizziety (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm kinda just blaming winter because I gained so much weight over the last few months. It's been making my already low self esteem even lower. I don't really cry though about stuff. I just sit there, apathetic, just wanting to do nothing but sleep. Funny though, I think all the time about how I won't ever get another girlfriend after what happened the first time. It's stupid, why should I care honestly? It's just me not letting go of the past few years. But oh well, life goes on, right?



Does the summer do the opposite for you? Like, do you lose weight and become less apathetic? I feel like the summer only makes me even more down in the dumps.  It's healthier to talk things out than to just bottle it up. So, if you wanna vent about that relationship problem don't hesitate to PM me. 

Going on TBT gives me some kind of obscure purpose when I'm depressed so everyone talk to me so I feel wanted LOL


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Does the summer do the opposite for you? Like, do you lose weight and become less apathetic? I feel like the summer only makes me even more down in the dumps.  It's healthier to talk things out than to just bottle it up. So, if you wanna vent about that relationship problem don't hesitate to PM me.
> 
> Going on TBT gives me some kind of obscure purpose when I'm depressed so everyone talk to me so I feel wanted LOL



Nope, spring and fall are usually the best seasons for me...I actually got in somewhat decent shape over the last spring, but that was when I was still feeling all high-and-mighty about being single again. After she "officially" dumped me my entire attitude just plummeted. Funny too, because her influences on me were toxic. She made me so self-conscious and anxious it was unbelievable. I was probably at my worst then, and it's been about a year since all that and I'm kinda going through a nostalgic sadness over it. I don't know, I really shouldn't let trivial things like that get in my way.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 8, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I think I get a little more depressed over winter, but I haven't had a really bad depressive episode for quite a while now. It's more anxiety that's been getting to me lately. Ever since uni started my anxiety has sky rocketed, like for no apparent reason though??? I've been through one year, so like I know how everything works by now. But I think it's due to the fact that I don't have any friends in my classes anymore? Like I literally sit at the front of the lecture room in the desks where you can sit by yourself because I can't stand the thought of sitting near other people. Same in tutorials too, I know it would be great to talk to people about the work but I everytime I panic and sit by myself...



Anxiety stinks  
I feel your pain, friend. Whenever I go into my work (staples) where there are a bunch of guys I have a silent panic attack and think about how they're all perceiving me.. I even go as far as spending an hour and a half getting ready so I look passable.. And I'm still worrying. Going back to college in the summer is going to be awful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nope, spring and fall are usually the best seasons for me...I actually got in somewhat decent shape over the last spring, but that was when I was still feeling all high-and-mighty about being single again. After she "officially" dumped me my entire attitude just plummeted. Funny too, because her influences on me were toxic. She made me so self-conscious and anxious it was unbelievable. I was probably at my worst then, and it's been about a year since all that and I'm kinda going through a nostalgic sadness over it. I don't know, I really shouldn't let trivial things like that get in my way.



I don't really think that all is trivial. She was abusive and that hurts. How did she make you feel self-conscious was she one of those people who does a bunch of comparisons? Or did she just comment on things that she had no business talking about?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Anxiety stinks
> I feel your pain, friend. Whenever I go into my work (staples) where there are a bunch of guys I have a silent panic attack and think about how they're all perceiving me.. I even go as far as spending an hour and a half getting ready so I look passable.. And I'm still worrying. Going back to college in the summer is going to be awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I was going through a phase at the time, questioning who I actually was inside. She took it as "Oh yep, you're trans"(Which turned out I wasn't), which in turn had her not only tell half of my friends(Which caused her to then argue with one of them, and we haven't talked since, sadly), but to pressure me to "come out" for something I never wanted to do. The whole time she called me weak, she criticized me...And the times I was trying to be nice to her, she'd just get into an argument with me and more criticism would arise. Every day was just her complaining, me trying to help, and then her yelling at me because I wasn't good enough or whatever. Being told that every day was awful. But then came the times when she began to hate all men, and in turn really kept on pressuring me to "confess" to my mom, but also call CPS on my dad because he was "abusive"(Though he wasn't at ALL). The constant pressuring made me so conflicted that I honestly couldn't tell what to do. I stopped talking to her on December 21st of 2015, and I thought I was all high and mighty for breaking this. The good times came back to me though...I miss the old her so much, before she moved, before she became toxic to everyone...I'm so grateful one of my friends who she tried to manipulate stayed with me...She's a lifesaver. It's funny though, I do realize some of the things I did were wrong, but...How could she go from the sweetest person I've ever met to the person who most negatively changed my life? I thought I found the perfect person, but hey, you never know what the future holds I guess.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 8, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I was going through a phase at the time, questioning who I actually was inside. She took it as "Oh yep, you're trans"(Which turned out I wasn't), which in turn had her not only tell half of my friends(Which caused her to then argue with one of them, and we haven't talked since, sadly), but to pressure me to "come out" for something I never wanted to do. The whole time she called me weak, she criticized me...And the times I was trying to be nice to her, she'd just get into an argument with me and more criticism would arise. Every day was just her complaining, me trying to help, and then her yelling at me because I wasn't good enough or whatever. Being told that every day was awful. But then came the times when she began to hate all men, and in turn really kept on pressuring me to "confess" to my mom, but also call CPS on my dad because he was "abusive"(Though he wasn't at ALL). The constant pressuring made me so conflicted that I honestly couldn't tell what to do. I stopped talking to her on December 21st of 2015, and I thought I was all high and mighty for breaking this. The good times came back to me though...I miss the old her so much, before she moved, before she became toxic to everyone...I'm so grateful one of my friends who she tried to manipulate stayed with me...She's a lifesaver. It's funny though, I do realize some of the things I did were wrong, but...How could she go from the sweetest person I've ever met to the person who most negatively changed my life? I thought I found the perfect person, but hey, you never know what the future holds I guess.



So, you're 15 now right? So all of this happened when you were like 13? Geeze. 
She sounds like me when I was a tot and thought I knew everything and what was best for everyone around me... I'm glad that you still have one of the friends from back then that you can rely on! People change, especially around that age. I have faith that you'll eventually find someone ( or more than one person from now until you're married) that will treat you better than some girl in middle school had. I've never had a serious relationship with anyone so I'm not sure if that makes me lucky or what...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

lizziety said:


> So, you're 15 now right? So all of this happened when you were like 13? Geeze.
> She sounds like me when I was a tot and thought I knew everything and what was best for everyone around me... I'm glad that you still have one of the friends from back then that you can rely on! People change, especially around that age. I have faith that you'll eventually find someone ( or more than one person from now until you're married) that will treat you better than some girl in middle school had. I've never had a serious relationship with anyone so I'm not sure if that makes me lucky or what...



Yeah, that's the part I look back on and wonder why I was so stupid to go into something like that. I mean...At the same time it was wonderful. Would I change anything if I could do it over? Maybe...But it was a wonderful time for a good while. Of course, I'm sure everyone's changed out of that, but it was the first time I was ever really social in life. Most of the issues started when I turned 14, around the middle of freshman year. It's really conflicting to me, honestly, whether I regret it or not. I couldn't tell you. Things would have probably been a lot different if I were my age now. Oh well, the past is the past.

But thank you...Maybe I will find someone, doubt it though, knowing the way I am. I've accepted my flaws though. I still do hope to find someone even if I doubt I'll get married(At least right now I have no desire to do so. My parents splitting up was probably a factor of that).



But I'm at the point where I'm a little janky with my words right now, so I'll be heading off to bed now. 'Night!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

A mirror image of Duane goes to my school


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys!
Hope everyone has a good day n.n
I'm in a super amazing mood atm


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hey guys!
> Hope everyone has a good day n.n
> I'm in a super amazing mood atm



That's always a good thing


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> That's always a good thing



Yuppers!
This guy who I was super close with was in a relationship but recently she broke up with him and we started talking again last night


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Yuppers!
> This guy who I was super close with was in a relationship but recently she broke up with him and we started talking again last night



Ah sounds good


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

IT'S YA BOY





...Scrumf. It's a lot better when it's Guzma, isn't it?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Night, he'll jump up with ya eventually



He never did.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

I need this in my life.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 9, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I need this in my life.



OMG ME TOO!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> OMG ME TOO!



Maybe I can charm someone to raise an extra $125 on my kidney. That way I can get a Switch AND that amazing Ditto!


----------



## Flare (Mar 9, 2017)

I always wanted a simple Jirachi plushie. 
Welp, I'm already 15...





;-;​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I always wanted a simple Jirachi plushie.
> Welp, I'm already 15...
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the limited edition one? I have the Darkrai one that I had to preorder because I wanted it so much...I really want to find the Mew one somewhere, I was after that one since it came out and never got it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2017)

Good morning/afternoon, how is everyone today?


----------



## lizziety (Mar 9, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Good morning/afternoon, how is everyone today?



Hi! 
I'm pretty good, you?
Mannnn I really want a switchhhhh I have the money saved up I just cant get it because no one has itttt


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 9, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Good morning/afternoon, how is everyone today?



Afternoon. 
I'm feeling ok.
How about you?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2017)

I thought I was okay, but I don't know. I feel like I may be overeacting to certain things but idk anymore...Just a bit confused :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I talk about myself way too much on this thread I need to stop haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2017)

So apparently watching Star Trek is a great stress reliever...

It's no wonder. I started getting really upset when I didn't have time to watch it. Now I'm watching The Next Generation and it's all good now ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2017)

omg I've never seen this thread so dead XDDDDD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah, where is everyone at xD


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 9, 2017)

Home from school! BEST FIELD TRIP EVER ! ^O^


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 9, 2017)

I think there's somethin' wrong with me xd I'm singing can't help falling in love by Elvis and I can't stop crying...but it's like literally everytime I sing this song I just feel like death is this okay or should I like google dis shizzle


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

I, um, am here.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Heyo!
Back from running 3 miles and doing all my HW/studying


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm...just got done my math assignment I've been working on for three hours. :,)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hmm...just got done my math assignment I've been working on for three hours. :,)



Sounds like fun >.<
I have a Geometry quiz tomorrow and also a Geometry project due in 2 weeks but I just need to type up a blueprint and some steps on how to build the object lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm going to go relax... watch Netflix... fall asleep.

Please donate, guilders! To donate, just send TBT to pinkcotton! ^.^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm going to go relax... watch Netflix... fall asleep.

Please donate, guilders! To donate, just send TBT to pinkcotton! ^.^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to go relax... watch Netflix... fall asleep.
> 
> Please donate, guilders! To donate, just send TBT to pinkcotton! ^.^



What show are you going to watch?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What show are you going to watch?



_Scandal _on Netflix... or the original _Powerpuff Girls_, which is on Hulu.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Raskell said:


> _Scandal _on Netflix... or the original _Powerpuff Girls_, which is on Hulu.



I've heard good things about Scandal, right now I'm watching That 70's Show


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I think there's somethin' wrong with me xd I'm singing can't help falling in love by Elvis and I can't stop crying...but it's like literally everytime I sing this song I just feel like death is this okay or should I like google dis shizzle



It really is a great song. Idk why it's reminiscent of death though...

The only Elvis song I have on my phone, but I feel guilty for not having more of his music...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry, Ash, the Octavian is gone :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

My GF's going to Quebec for march break, and she's not allowed any electronics


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



Got the runs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


>



got the runs?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

The thread glitched. lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

ikr lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha. It doesn't have a glitch anymore! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Night, he'll jump up with ya eventually



When I got home, he was at my door waiting for it to be opened.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

Luckily my GF downloaded season one of Legend of Korra, so she'll survive the drive at least


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

I got pajamas bottoms that were twenty bucks from Walmart. lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I got pajamas bottoms that were twenty bucks from Walmart. lol



ahhhh I love PJ bottoms so much >.<


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

I think I must have eaten at least 8 ice pops today...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I think I must have eaten at least 8 ice pops today...



I had an apple, spaghetti o's and popcorn (that's all i ended up eating today)


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I had an apple, spaghetti o's and popcorn (that's all i ended up eating today)



I had cereal, one slice of toast, and of course, the 8 ice pops. And now, I am starting to think about eating another one...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 9, 2017)

I've had a piece of toast and a sandwich all day. I just had 7 hours of classes in a row with no breaks and I legit wanna die rip

So I'm telling you guys because my friends are probably sick of me


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I had cereal, one slice of toast, and of course, the 8 ice pops. And now, I am starting to think about eating another one...



Now for some reason I want ice cream sandwiches


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh hai Mark!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

I just spent a good hour in the bathroom doing my hair. It's not even that good. lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I just spent a good hour in the bathroom doing my hair. It's not even that good. lol


Remember that pic of me? I wake up with that hair


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I've had a piece of toast and a sandwich all day. I just had 7 hours of classes in a row with no breaks and I legit wanna die rip
> 
> So I'm telling you guys because my *friends* are probably sick of me



I'm not sick of you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Remember that pic of me? I wake up with that hair



Lucky.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Also i am suffering from a dry throat and i'm writing my beginners today!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Also i am suffering from a dry throat and i'm writing my beginners today!



Why a dry throat?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why a dry throat?


No idea.... been like that for a few days now


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> No idea.... been like that for a few days now



Has anyone looked at it? You might have strep but I suggest Googling the symptoms.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Has anyone looked at it? You might have strep but I suggest Googling the symptoms.


I've had strep a couple times before.... i just don't think this is, i have been taking strepisils just in case tho


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 10, 2017)

Good morning, people! ☆ (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Good morning, people! ☆ (◍•ᴗ•◍)



Good morning!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

morning all


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Good morning, people! ☆ (◍•ᴗ•◍)



Good morning everyone!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 10, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Good morning, people! ☆ (◍•ᴗ•◍)



Hi Delta! ^-^ Good morning!  ♡


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Good Morning yall!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Our school is still experiencing a power outage from all the wind so I'm off of school today...Good too, since I'm coming down with something again...After like a week of not being sick...Ugh, I was like sick all of February and a bit of January, now I'm coming down with something more. I never catch a break.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

welp, time to go write my beginners and head to my fathers for the weekend... I'll talk to you guys on Sunday


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Our school is still experiencing a power outage from all the wind so I'm off of school today...Good too, since I'm coming down with something again...After like a week of not being sick...Ugh, I was like sick all of February and a bit of January, now I'm coming down with something more. I never catch a break.



aw crap  I'll pop to T&T and get you some medicine


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm home from school! Woo-hoo! Got out almost 3 hours early today~


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 10, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm home from school! Woo-hoo! Got out almost 3 hours early today~



Nice! 
It's always good to leave something early haha.

Afternoon everyone!
I come with really good news!

I FINALLY got the perfect map! For real this time!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 10, 2017)

I've already seen it! Happy for you! c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Nice!
> It's always good to leave something early haha.
> 
> Afternoon everyone!
> ...



You did?! Wow, that's actually a really good layout...Like, a lot better than what I got stuck with(It was either a good map or ten million bells from Diana, I think I'll take then ten million.). I'm happy you finally got it!



I loved my original town layout...The town square was right in the middle of town, Re-Tail, City Hall and eventually Brewster's were all next to eachother(Perfectly next to eachother too)...Oh why did I have to reset...I hate the layout I have now, there's nothing I can do with it. I shouldn't complain...I've gotten Diana, Lucky, Fauna, Molly...Gotten rich off all of them except Molly. Oh well. Maybe I'll reset again and just have my friend hold my furniture and bells and hope I can get all my villagers back...


Maybe not...That's probably a bad idea.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

No school for a week! Woo!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No school for a week! Woo!



Lucky! I get to miss like 3 hours of school on tuesday


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No school for a week! Woo!



Ooh, nice! We're getting a break over here in about three or so weeks. 










Pokemon Shuffle hates me. I swear this game hates me. This safari has Garchomp, Phione, and Manaphy(Who's really good) as 2% encounter rates each. I've gotten Garchomp like five times, Phione twice, and yet no Manaphy. I just got Phione, and thought it was Manaphy, but nope! Well ain't that just swell? <3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

It's because of that one spring break thingy. ;p


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

In 2 weeks I get to miss 3 hours of school for 3 days because the juniors have SBAC testing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> In 2 weeks I get to miss 3 hours of school for 3 days because the juniors have SBAC testing



I miss those days when I could miss a few hours of school. Back in 8th grade because everyone's schedules were reversed for a week, myself and a friend, who went to this advanced school would just get back to school and either go in the library on the computers all day and talk, or just go home...I wish we had more of that.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

I spent the last few hours doing nothing worthwhile. lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Your town map is really good Delta <3 it's legit so good ^^

Feeling a little bit better today. But I've waste so much time that I should've used to catch up with course stuff ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I spent the last few hours doing nothing worthwhile. lol



I feel that so bad rn my dude, I feel that


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

*that moment when a new (amazing) song gets released on Youtube*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi ^^ ik I disappeared and didn't say anything.

I'm having a much better day today, since I got to stay home from school cause I was really nauseated this morning. I got to hang out with my friend (whom I haven't seen in a while), and after my piano lesson we went and got fried chicken at KFC. 

Now I'm wondering whether I should not fight my tiredness and go to sleep or if I should stay up and play Mario Kart...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got fried chicken at KFC.



The skin for KFC falls off once you touch it. lol


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 10, 2017)

lol I'm so bored. Are there any games to play?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol I'm so bored. Are there any games to play?



I don't know what's available to you.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't know what's available to you.



just anything on the internet idc it can even be a flash game like, "Get rid of barbie's skin fat!"

I know I've asked before but I'm bored again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The skin for KFC falls off once you touch it. lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol I'm so bored. Are there any games to play?



You could play cards against humanity online? lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

☞ The Treasury ☜

 9,658 TBT ​


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ☞ The Treasury ☜
> 
> 9,658 TBT ​



Give it to me


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> Give it to me



We can't. lol The costs to create a group formally and officially is at an extremity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> Give it to me



Bruh that's the group funds you can't have it xDD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

So like I just submitted an assignment online, and I need to pass it otherwise I lose 5% of my final grade.

But it like didn't give me my results ??? It's just said I've completed it ???

So I don't know what I got right and wrong, or more importantly, if I passed or not.

It's giving me a heckin' frighten


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> So like I just submitted an assignment online, and I need to pass it otherwise I lose 5% of my final grade.
> 
> But it like didn't give me my results ??? It's just said I've completed it ???
> 
> ...



It might be in the process of grading. That seems to happen with a lot of online classes. Just give it time.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah that's true. Maybe we'll get the results once the deadline has passed. 

But this has never happened with online assignments before, usually the have a whole bunch of random questions so the chances of you finding someone with the same questions as you are fairly slim. Looks like maybe everyone is sitting the same assignment...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

You all do remember that song and villager of the week is going on?


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You all do remember that song and villager of the week is going on?


If Carmen wins I'm closing my account. 
as if.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Good Evening y'all!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Do any of you own a feline?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

This song describes my current mood rather well.

And what a better time and place to post it xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This song describes my current mood rather well.
> 
> And what a better time and place to post it xD



Haha! 

I love the music!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This song describes my current mood rather well.
> 
> And what a better time and place to post it xD



That's one of my favorite hourly themes! Very underrated.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

This week has been long and tiring.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This week has been long and tiring.



Agreed.

Proceed to sitting around playing Animal Crossing and Mario Kart all weekend?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hoo boy, finally finished my Mario Maker level...It took a lot of editing and patience to get right...The last part, especially where they make you clear the course without checkpoints is absolutely brutal. Oh well, at least I got it uploaded. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DID IT.

I GOT WINKING MANAPHY IN THE SAFARI! FINALLY!!! OH MY GOD I CAN ACTUALLY PLAY POKEMON SHUFFLE AGAIN!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This week has been long and tiring.


Yeah it has :/


xSuperMario64x said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Proceed to sitting around playing Animal Crossing and Mario Kart all weekend?


I mean like I would...but study 

I am going to my hometowns Comic Con tomorrow though, I'm really hoping to find some Animal Crossing merch! I'll probs post it here if I do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hoo boy, finally finished my Mario Maker level...It took a lot of editing and patience to get right...The last part, especially where they make you clear the course without checkpoints is absolutely brutal. Oh well, at least I got it uploaded.



I have SMM for the Wii U but tbh I don't really have the patience for it. It is a fun game to play once in a while though.

I prefer SM3DW but that game hasn't worked on my wii u in almost two years :'( RIP cat mario

I wish I could  play your course tho xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> I mean like I would...but study



Yeah I'm not really gonna play games all weekend, either.

I actually lost my 3DS charger so I guess I won't be playing ACNL for now... whoops ^^"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> at least I got it uploaded.



I just found out that I can play your course if you give me the course ID


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have SMM for the Wii U but tbh I don't really have the patience for it. It is a fun game to play once in a while though.
> 
> I prefer SM3DW but that game hasn't worked on my wii u in almost two years :'( RIP cat mario
> 
> ...



My courses are either challenging or aesthetically pleasing. Most of the time, both. The only one that is semi-popular is Jumpy Nightmare 3: Wallin', which I consider the toughest level I've made(This new one might beat it though)...Too bad they've taken down a lot of my most creative levels, like the Bowser Race...That always makes me mad...Luckily my best course I've made got past the threshold of being taken down.




At least your charger isn't broken. Like every single one I've owned. My mom had to go buy me a replacement Gamestop one on the release night of Pokemon Moon so I could actually play the game. Not having a charger sucks, though. :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I'm not really gonna play games all weekend, either.
> 
> I actually lost my 3DS charger so I guess I won't be playing ACNL for now... whoops ^^"


Aw man r.i.p. us </3

Put it on power saving mode, lowest brightness and turn off the wifi if you don't need it


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Omg, I forgot _Mario Maker_ was a thing.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have SMM for the Wii U but tbh I don't really have the patience for it. It is a fun game to play once in a while though.
> 
> I prefer SM3DW but that game hasn't worked on my wii u in almost two years :'( RIP cat mario
> 
> ...



The course ID is C5E8-0000-030D-6D7C.

I'm sorry for what I've created.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Omg, I forgot _Mario Maker_ was a thing.



Same ae, I have the game with the special edition book and amiibo and everything...but I've never used it lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Aw man r.i.p. us </3
> 
> Put it on power saving mode, lowest brightness and turn off the wifi if you don't need it



Yeah, actually the light on it has been flashing for about 15 minutes so I think it's done for.

I'll just play my Wii U and N64. Thinking about playing through Paper Mario again.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Same ae, I have the game with the special edition book and amiibo and everything...but I've never used it lmao



I have that same version! I haven't played it since like...Last summer though(Until just now)...I burned out on the game and moved on to other things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The course ID is C5E8-0000-030D-6D7C.
> 
> I'm sorry for what I've created.



Of course I die within the first 5 seconds xDDDDD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Same ae, I have the game with the special edition book and amiibo and everything...but I've never used it lmao



When my family first got the Wii U I made a few levels but other than that... nope. lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Of course I die within the first 5 seconds xDDDDD



Yeah...That level I created is one of the more kaizo-type levels in my small library. XD






EDIT-Oh goodness...I'm trying to buy a Secret Rare Ultra Ball on the Pokemon TCG Online. I'm literally on edge right now it's so nerve-racking to see if anyone even has one.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah, actually the light on it has been flashing for about 15 minutes so I think it's done for.
> 
> I'll just play my Wii U and N64. Thinking about playing through Paper Mario again.



Four words... 'Animal Crossing: Population Growing'.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...That level I created is one of the more kaizo-type levels in my *small* library. XD



"small"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I have that same version! I haven't played it since like...Last summer though(Until just now)...I burned out on the game and moved on to other things.



I think that's the biggest issue with the game. It's concept seems appealing but the game itself really doesn't have much to offer. It's almost like there's no point to playing any of the levels. At least when you play a game like Super Mario World you have a clearly defined goal and you try to reach it, but in SMM it's like, you just play levels for no particular reason at all.

I play it once every couple months, but I don't really bother because every course I upload gets taken off of course world.

**And btw I'm bout to give up on this course it's ridiculous omg too much trial and error xDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Four words... 'Animal Crossing: Population Growing'.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I have like less then ten levels though. XD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

I play on my Xbox and 3DS mainly, but I haven't had much time lately for my Xbox/Wii U


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Four words... 'Animal Crossing: Population Growing'.



If I get on there and Ursala is still living in my town I'm gonna burn her house down.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I get on there and Ursala is still living in my town I'm gonna burn her house down.



Learn to love her! ;p


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that's the biggest issue with the game. It's concept seems appealing but the game itself really doesn't have much to offer. It's almost like there's no point to playing any of the levels. At least when you play a game like Super Mario World you have a clearly defined goal and you try to reach it, but in SMM it's like, you just play levels for no particular reason at all.
> 
> I play it once every couple months, but I don't really bother because every course I upload gets taken off of course world.
> 
> **And btw I'm bout to give up on this course it's ridiculous omg too much trial and error xDD



I feel like it'd be a lot better if it wasn't so limited. There's not as many ways to "Make" as you'd think there'd be...That's my biggest issue with the game to be honest. It's still fun every once in a while though.



Yeah, it's a bit trial-and error now that I think of it...I know the course like the back of my hand so I know what to expect. Didn't really consider that. It's ridiculous though, indeed. Not my best but NSMB Wii's World 8-7 inspired this mess...Levels like Bowser Quest and the Swamp of Doom are way better. XP


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

I just want to sleep for years. Is that possible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Learn to love her! ;p



I've hated her pretty much since I first started playing Animal Crossing so she's like my lifelong enemy >:[

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I just want to sleep for years. Is that possible?



Your body probably would stop metabolizing because you wouldn't eat anything and then you would die.

I think getting a good 16 hours a day should do the trick though ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've hated her pretty much since I first started playing Animal Crossing so she's like my lifelong enemy >:[



I've never had her and I despise her...Not as much as Jane the Gorilla or Tia and Chai.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, it's a bit trial-and error now that I think of it...I know the course like the back of my hand so I know what to expect. Didn't really consider that. It's ridiculous though, indeed. Not my best but NSMB Wii's World 8-7 inspired this mess...Levels like Bowser Quest and the Swamp of Doom are way better. XP



I hate to raise the white flag but I can't even make it to the first big saw so I'm calling it quits.

But don't feel bad, I make ridiculously difficult courses that only I can beat, also xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I've never had her and I despise her...Not as much as Jane the Gorilla or Tia and Chai.



Don't you dare put Tia up there with Jane or Chai... Tia is life... ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Don't you dare put Tia up there with Jane or Chai... Tia is life... ;p



Yeah, I can understand disliking Jane, cause she's a snooty villager. But Chai and Tia...?

Maybe Ash has something against elephants xD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Chai and Tia are cute af though

Speaking of villagers, I'm going to nominate *Maddie* as the vilager of the week 
And for the song, *Green Light by Lorde*, because it's such an uplifting song to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> And for the song, *Green Light by Lorde*, because it's such an uplifting song to me



tbh I'm not a fan of Lorde but I'm glad the song has some good meaning to you


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah, I can understand disliking Jane, cause she's a snooty villager. But Chai and Tia...?
> 
> Maybe Ash has something against elephants xD




I actually hate elephant villagers(Tia and Chai are really dumb. I don't care what anyone says, they're gross and they're ugly and I hate them)...And gorillas. And hippos. And alligators. And monkeys. And eagles. And those god-awful mice. And Some rhinos. And a few bears. And some frogs..I mean I pretty much only like a few villagers, especially Phoebe, Marshal, Punchy, Tom, Bob, Octavian, Eunice, Stella...Etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I actually hate elephant villagers(Tia and Chai are really dumb. I don't care what anyone says, they're gross and they're ugly and I hate them)...And gorillas. And hippos. And alligators. And monkeys. And eagles. And those god-awful mice. And Some rhinos. And a few bears. And some frogs..I mean I pretty much only like a few villagers, especially Phoebe, Marshal, Punchy, Tom, Bob, Octavian, Eunice, Stella...Etc.



Well plz tell me you at least like the cat villagers (including cats, lions, and tigers). They're the best! Oh and the octopus villagers are awesome too 

Stella was one of the first villagers to live in my town on the GCN, and 9 years later she still lives there


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well plz tell me you at least like the cat villagers (including cats, lions, and tigers). They're the best! Oh and the octopus villagers are awesome too
> 
> Stella was one of the first villagers to live in my town on the GCN, and 9 years later she still lives there



Cats and Ostriches are my favorites. Lions and Tigers are okay. Octopi are great(Just...we need more like Octavian and less like Zucker).



Stella was a starter for me. She never moved out(But my game corrupted so technically they all died. Over time I had a ton of cats(Punchy, Kitty, Monique, Mitzi, Bob). I missed a lot of villager types during those days. Never had a dog, or a Penguin, or Anteaters, Elephants, etc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Cats and Ostriches are my favorites. Lions and Tigers are okay. Octopi are great(Just...we need more like Octavian and less like Zucker).
> 
> 
> 
> Stella was a starter for me. She never moved out(But my game corrupted so technically they all died. Over time I had a ton of cats(Punchy, Kitty, Monique, Mitzi, Bob). I missed a lot of villager types during those days. Never had a dog, or a Penguin, or Anteaters, Elephants, etc.



But Zucker is so cute :'(

I've never been a fan of any bird villagers, including ducks and ostriches. I kinda like the eagles but the only one I really like is Apollo because he looks like a bald eagle.

And I bet you're relieve that you never had an elephant lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But Zucker is so cute :'(
> 
> I've never been a fan of any bird villagers, including ducks and ostriches. I kinda like the eagles but the only one I really like is Apollo because he looks like a bald eagle.
> 
> And I bet you're relieve that you never had an elephant lol



Octavian is literally the only good Octopus...Zucker is okay, and the other two are meh. I'm pretty sure I only like Ostriches because of Phoebe. 


And yes, I am. In my other town on a seperate memory card(Named like Alextown or something. Funny because I hate being called Alex, it's not my name, it never will be.) had a Gorilla and a Lion I think. I never paid attention to that town though, but once I learned all my favorite villagers started moving there, I started to hate it for some stupid reason.



I was 8, don't judge me. XD


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 10, 2017)

Beep boop.

I'm going to be "That Girl" and say that I have at least *one* villager that I like from every species in New Leaf! 

I really do! (Yes even the ones no one seems to like..)

I'm not picky when it comes to villagers haha. I may have dreamies, but if someone popped in out of nowhere, I'd let that villager hang around until it's time for them to ping me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Beep boop.
> 
> I'm going to be "That Girl" and say that I have at least *one* villager that I like from every species in New Leaf!
> 
> ...



I actually don't mind myself either if someone moves into my town...Except for Sporty villagers. It's funny because I'm not athletic.


But anyways...Now that I think of it I guess if I got an Elephant(especially Tia) or a gorilla or something I'd probably hate them. Other than that? Ehhh, it's bearable.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I'm not a fan of Lorde but I'm glad the song has some good meaning to you



Neither am I tbh, I do like some of her popular singles a.k.a. the ones that play on the radio but I wouldn't listen to all her music all the time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Octavian is literally the only good Octopus...Zucker is okay, and the other two are meh.



Are you implying that there are 4? I though that there were only 3.

If you're talking about Marina being meh, then I agree. She is kinda cute but she also seems pretty useless. I had her in my current New Leaf town and when she moved out I wasn't really that upset about it. I was really upset when Octavian left though.

And in my old New Leaf town (the original Boston), when Zucker moved away I pretty much had a mental breakdown cause he was one of the first villagers to move in and he left less than a month later.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2017)

Tbh I'm not a fan of any of the octupi...I don't really like the hippos or gorillas either


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Are you implying that there are 4? I though that there were only 3.
> 
> If you're talking about Marina being meh, then I agree. She is kinda cute but she also seems pretty useless. I had her in my current New Leaf town and when she moved out I wasn't really that upset about it. I was really upset when Octavian left though.
> 
> And in my old New Leaf town (the original Boston), when Zucker moved away I pretty much had a mental breakdown cause he was one of the first villagers to move in and he left less than a month later.



Inkwell is the fourth one. He was part of the WA update. When Octavian moved out of my original town I was broken. He was the first one who moved into my town. He was there for like three years. And just left me. Shortly after, Eunice, my last starter moved out. I made a shrine for both of them shortly before resetting like an idiot.


And now I want to reset again since I hate my town's layout..Someone stop me please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2017)

So I'm really upset because my copy of SM 3D World won't work on my Wii U. For the last (almost) 2 years, whenever I try to put the game in the system it says "invalid disc" even though obviously it's a Wii U game. This is becoming increasingly frustrating for me. I'm thinking about getting the disc resurfaced (even though there really isn't any visible wear on it), and also contacting ntdo support to see what they recommend.

It sucks because this is my favorite game on the system, and the only other one I have that I really enjoy playing is MK8.

Sry I just need to vent

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And now I want to reset again since I hate my town's layout..Someone stop me please.


I totally forgot about Inkwell ^^"

Just make your town look pretty with flowers and trees and paths. That's what I did with my town. I was forced to reset my ACNL town because my old save file corrupted, and I hated my new town for the longest time but when I started to make it look nice again I grew to love it. Now I think it looks better than the original, though my old town had that charm that I can't recreate with the new town because the layout is different.

I wish I could still look at my old town but I can't since they updated the dream address codes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I'm really upset because my copy of SM 3D World won't work on my Wii U. For the last (almost) 2 years, whenever I try to put the game in the system it says "invalid disc" even though obviously it's a Wii U game. This is becoming increasingly frustrating for me. I'm thinking about getting the disc resurfaced (even though there really isn't any visible wear on it), and also contacting ntdo support to see what they recommend.
> 
> It sucks because this is my favorite game on the system, and the only other one I have that I really enjoy playing is MK8.
> 
> Sry I just need to vent



Same thing happened to me with Kingdom Hearts on the PS2. It said my disc wasn't a PS2 game...Did you try cleaning it?(That's what I did, but then again a PS2 game isn't a wii U game.) If not I bet Nintendo will replace/repair it if you send it to them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same thing happened to me with Kingdom Hearts on the PS2. It said my disc wasn't a PS2 game...Did you try cleaning it?(That's what I did, but then again a PS2 game isn't a wii U game.) If not I bet Nintendo will replace/repair it if you send it to them.


I've clean it probably too many times in the last 2 years.

They will only replace it if it was bought within 90 days and there is a proof of purchase. I got this game back in December of 2013 so I doubt they will replace it.

I have actually seen SM3DW in stores for like $20 so if resurfacing doesn't help I'll probably just buy a new copy.



I just got a really great idea.

So I could tell ntdo that I bought the game and it doesn't work and I could send them the old disc in the new box with the new receipt and they will replace the old game for me. Then I would have 2 copies and I could sell one xD

Or maybe somehow they would notice that the disc was older than the new box and not do it. But the idea in ingenious so it has to work!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I'm really upset because my copy of SM 3D World won't work on my Wii U. For the last (almost) 2 years, whenever I try to put the game in the system it says "invalid disc" even though obviously it's a Wii U game. This is becoming increasingly frustrating for me. I'm thinking about getting the disc resurfaced (even though there really isn't any visible wear on it), and also contacting ntdo support to see what they recommend.
> 
> It sucks because this is my favorite game on the system, and the only other one I have that I really enjoy playing is MK8.
> 
> ...



Flowers...Oh flowers, how I've given up on them. I just kinda wanted cedar trees and brick roads, but cedars don't grow in the south of your town, so I don't really have any aesthetics. It's not just that, the river is absolutely horrible. It's like...a sideways dollar sign. It's so hard to work with. And then there was this nice cliff that I could have stuck my lighthouse on, but Isabelle just has to be the biggest pain with PWPs! I can't lay my street lights or my fountains, or my benches the way I want to anymore because of a stupid rock, or my piece of trash river!  Not to mention my town square is in the top right of everything, unlike my first town where it was in the center. Or City Hall and Re-tail? Used to be next to eachother in a perfect fashion, where I could stick Brewster's next to and have a pleasant street, but nope! Now they're just smack in the middle of town, ruining everything. I'd change the date to June 11th 2013(The day I got the game) and reset to get a good layout right now if it weren't for all the furniture, all the dreamies, and all the work I've done in this town.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Flowers...Oh flowers, how I've given up on them. I just kinda wanted cedar trees and brick roads, but cedars don't grow in the south of your town, so I don't really have any aesthetics. It's not just that, the river is absolutely horrible. It's like...a sideways dollar sign. It's so hard to work with. And then there was this nice cliff that I could have stuck my lighthouse on, but Isabelle just has to be the biggest pain with PWPs! I can't lay my street lights the way I want to anymore because of a stupid rock!  I'd change the date to June 11th 2013(The day I got the game) and reset to get a good layout right now if it weren't for all the furniture, all the dreamies, and all the work I've done in this town.



I had to chuckle cause you got the game on my 14th birthday ^^ I got the game a few weeks before my 15th birthday

You know, when I'm laying out a design for my town, I absolutely HATE using cedar trees. Idk why but I think they look kinda ugly with most of the layouts I make. I only have cedar trees in one area of my town where white tulips, white roses, and white azaleas also line the path. I have every type of flower you can get in the game so making combinations of them and then combining those with different fruit trees makes the paths look more interesting. My river does this weird thing where it goes out, then curves in, the curves back out, and then curves down. It is certainly interesting but not too difficult to work with. I agree how Isabelle is a pain with PWPs. There always has to be one space available on each side of a PWP or it can't be placed. I usually find a way to work around that though.

If you wanna check out my town my dream address is in my sig. It hasn't been updated recently and i can't update it because my 3DSXL is dead and I'm not sure where my 3DS charger is.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had to chuckle cause you got the game on my 14th birthday ^^ I got the game a few weeks before my 15th birthday
> 
> You know, when I'm laying out a design for my town, I absolutely HATE using cedar trees. Idk why but I think they look kinda ugly with most of the layouts I make. I only have cedar trees in one area of my town where white tulips, white roses, and white azaleas also line the path. I have every type of flower you can get in the game so making combinations of them and then combining those with different fruit trees makes the paths look more interesting. My river does this weird thing where it goes out, then curves in, the curves back out, and then curves down. It is certainly interesting but not too difficult to work with. I agree how Isabelle is a pain with PWPs. There always has to be one space available on each side of a PWP or it can't be placed. I usually find a way to work around that though.
> 
> If you wanna check out my town my dream address is in my sig. It hasn't been updated recently and i can't update it because my 3DSXL is dead and I'm not sure where my 3DS charger is.



I usually put my cedar trees with purple flowers or pink flowers, i don't know why but I like the way it contrasts


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had to chuckle cause you got the game on my 14th birthday ^^ I got the game a few weeks before my 15th birthday
> 
> You know, when I'm laying out a design for my town, I absolutely HATE using cedar trees. Idk why but I think they look kinda ugly with most of the layouts I make. I only have cedar trees in one area of my town where white tulips, white roses, and white azaleas also line the path. I have every type of flower you can get in the game so making combinations of them and then combining those with different fruit trees makes the paths look more interesting. My river does this weird thing where it goes out, then curves in, the curves back out, and then curves down. It is certainly interesting but not too difficult to work with. I agree how Isabelle is a pain with PWPs. There always has to be one space available on each side of a PWP or it can't be placed. I usually find a way to work around that though.
> 
> If you wanna check out my town my dream address is in my sig. It hasn't been updated recently and i can't update it because my 3DSXL is dead and I'm not sure where my 3DS charger is.



I would but my 3DS is at my dad's house, sadly...Or locked in my Grandma's drawer since I don't want my mother seeing I have them right now behind her back. But anyways...I'm not a fan of flowers at all. I feel like they crowd things and make people angry about running in my town(I never care if people run in my town. I'm like the most chill ACNL player I know in that aspect)...I like my town to be loose and free. Maybe I'll lay down some flowers in random spots. I can't seem to get around PWP's though. It drives me up a wall.(Another reason why Isabelle is the worst thing to ever come out of Animal Crossing. A minor reason but it's still a part of my hatred towards her.) I don't know what I'll do. I kinda don't even want to do anything because I have nobody to do it for. At least when I had a girlfriend we had a reason to work on our towns(We'd help eachother all the time.) Eh...I have my house though. 


Also, your 14th birthday was then?
Oh god I feel like a little kid now. Even though I'm not a little kid I feel little. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Figured someone might enjoy this, but today was MAR10 day so I took a pic of my figurines in front of two of my favorite N64 games with the FB Messenger frame to make it look cool. I plan on getting more figurines in the future, including Cat Mario and Fire Luigi. And hopefully a bigger shelf ^^"


Spoiler: My swaggy figs








- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I would but my 3DS is at my dad's house, sadly...Or locked in my Grandma's drawer since I don't want my mother seeing I have them right now behind her back. But anyways...I'm not a fan of flowers at all. I feel like they crowd things and make people angry about running in my town(I never care if people run in my town. I'm like the most chill ACNL player I know in that aspect)...I like my town to be loose and free. Maybe I'll lay down some flowers in random spots. I can't seem to get around PWP's though. It drives me up a wall.(Another reason why Isabelle is the worst thing to ever come out of Animal Crossing. A minor reason but it's still a part of my hatred towards her.) I don't know what I'll do. I kinda don't even want to do anything because I have nobody to do it for. At least when I had a girlfriend we had a reason to work on our towns(We'd help eachother all the time.) Eh...I have my house though.
> 
> 
> Also, your 14th birthday was then?
> Oh god I feel like a little kid now. Even though I'm not a little kid I feel little. XD



I turned 14 on June 11, 2013. That is when you got your game, correct? xD
BTW I will be 18 on June 11 of this year.

I absolutely adore flowers, in AC and in real life. I actually have some cosmos I'm gonna plant in the spring and they're always going to remind me of AC. ^^ 

And I have paths layed down so people can run on them, but like 75% of my town is flowers so there is no running beyond the paths.

I was wondering, have you written the poem I wrote about Isabelle? You should. Click here to read it!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Figured someone might enjoy this, but today was MAR10 day so I took a pic of my figurines in front of two of my favorite N64 games with the FB Messenger frame to make it look cool. I plan on getting more figurines in the future, including Cat Mario and Fire Luigi. And hopefully a bigger shelf ^^"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My swaggy figs
> ...



That poem is basically my entire thinking process.





Except also that she's basically the series mascot now. She overshadows literally every other character. For someone so annoying she really shouldn't be the face of the series. I'd rather see villager and Tom Nook than her ugly face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm heading off to bed. I'm in so much pain right now it's unbearable...Being sick is just the best, isn't it? Oh well...Maybe a good night's rest will help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm heading off to bed. I'm in so much pain right now it's unbearable...Being sick is just the best, isn't it? Oh well...Maybe a good night's rest will help.



Aw. Hope you feel better 

I need to go to bed too. It's 1:30am and I don't like to stay up this late. I want to wake up early tomorrow but I doubt I can do that now...





*To all yalls: I just wrote a new blog entry about MAR10 day, though I started to write personally toward the end because I'm really tired. It's lengthy but you should still read it 
The link for it is right here in case you want to read it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Figured someone might enjoy this, but today was MAR10 day so I took a pic of my figurines in front of two of my favorite N64 games with the FB Messenger frame to make it look cool. I plan on getting more figurines in the future, including Cat Mario and Fire Luigi. And hopefully a bigger shelf ^^"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My swaggy figs
> ...


OMG your figs are so cute <3 
I have a few figures, but hopefully I'll have more tomorrow


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Wait... N64's birthday is June 11th?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola people


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hola people



Hi ABC123!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hi ABC123!



How are ya doing?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

I think N64 and I have the same birthday.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think N64 and I have the same birthday.



Twinsies!

I just have a pretty cool bday which is 8/8


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

Eh my birthday is in the introduction |D

Morning, people.

I'm waiting for my new amiibo cards to come in the mail.. Hopefully today. ; v ;
(The delivery is estimated between the 10th and the 14th. Nothing happened yesterday.)


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

My birthday is June 21.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

My birthday is June 11th.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My birthday is June 11th.





HOLY CRAP


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Should I use my Toad gif again?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm two years older than Raskell xDDD


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Forgot to mention I was born in 2001.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Should I use my Toad gif again?



I can't remember which one that is...


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't remember which one that is...






This One! ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> This One! ​



This perfectly sums up the general reaction to this:

*Raskell and xSuperMario64x have the same birthday!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Rask and N64 have the same birthday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Rask and N64 have the same birthday?


Apparently so ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Good news everyone! I found my 3DS charger!

It was in my 3DS case, which was shoved in the corner of the shelf on the microwave stand that my TV sits on, between the Wii and the stack of NES, SNES, and N64.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi guys! Sorry I was super inactive yesterday, I had to visit my cousin against my own will. &#55357;&#56886;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys! Sorry I was super inactive yesterday, I had to visit my cousin against my own will. ��



Sounds like you had fun

I donated 13 more tbt to the group fund ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

This morning is... blech. It feels like a morning where I'm supposed to be eating dry cereal and watching cartoons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This morning is... blech. It feels like a morning where I'm supposed to be eating dry cereal and watching cartoons.



Well it IS a Saturday morning...

I'm spending my morning cleaning my bedroom floor (it's really dirty cause I haven't had time to clean it) and after that, playing some Paper Mario on my N64.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well it IS a Saturday morning...
> 
> I'm spending my morning cleaning my bedroom floor (it's really dirty cause I haven't had time to clean it) and after that, playing some Paper Mario on my N64.



You could just watch Raskell post all day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You could just watch Raskell post all day.



I have noticed that you clog up my news feed so much on here xDDDD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Breaking News: Raskell just read xSuperMario64x post in The Miscellaneous!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Breaking News: Raskell just read xSuperMario64x post in The Miscellaneous!



ysss


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

One of my favorite cereals is frosted flakes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

Please kill me. This sickness  is just even more unbearable today than it was already.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Please kill me. This sickness  is just even more unbearable today than it was already.



What sickness are you talking about?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

The one I've had for the last three days...It was just a bad cough, now I feel just horrid.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The one I've had for the last three days...It was just a bad cough, now I feel just horrid.


oh my.
Reminds me of when I had Bronchitis for 3 months.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The one I've had for the last three days...It was just a bad cough, now I feel just horrid.



 That sucks


I don't get sick easy, but when i do I feel horrible.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

Welp, I popped some motrin for my headache, fell asleep face down on my cat, and now I feel somewhat functional! 




I missed getting a break from being sick all half of January and all of last month. Oh well, nothing good lasts forever I guess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm about to go to the store with my dad to get some much needed stuff.

I'm gonna see if I can go to Gamestop. I want to know if the Switch is out of stock there like it seems to be everywhere else.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey all, I'm sorry again for my absence! I think it might be best if I'm demoted from Third Kind, if I haven't been already :0 it's getting difficult for me to be online or even play ACNL.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

I just got back from shopping


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I just got back from shopping



Shopping for what?


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> Shopping for what?


Apples?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

I just took a long, long, long, long nap. .-.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I just took a long, long, long, long nap. .-.



Didn't sleep last night or what?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> Didn't sleep last night or what?



I slept last night.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

I just posted the first day of progress for Irisvale in my blog! (◍•ᴗ•◍) ❀

(Also hi people! what are you all up to?)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I just posted the first day of progress for Irisvale in my blog! (◍•ᴗ•◍) ❀
> 
> (Also hi people! what are you all up to?)



I'm going to go check out the blog post! (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I just posted the first day of progress for Irisvale in my blog! (◍•ᴗ•◍) ❀
> 
> (Also hi people! what are you all up to?)



I read the blog post! Is Irisvale your new main town?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I just posted the first day of progress for Irisvale in my blog! (◍?ᴗ?◍) ❀
> 
> (Also hi people! what are you all up to?)



I gave it five excellent stars! (◍?ᴗ?◍)


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I read the blog post! Is Irisvale your new main town?



Yep! Irisvale is my new(and permanent) town. 



Raskell said:


> I gave it five excellent stars! (◍•ᴗ•◍)



☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ thank you!  doing this blog stuff is fun and it keeps me motivated to work on my town!


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

Good luck with it, then! I'd love to see it when you get it landscaped a bit.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm going to eat ice cream cake soon due to a brother's birthday.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 11, 2017)

@pinkcotton 

Did you get my 200TBT donation?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> @pinkcotton
> 
> Did you get my 200TBT donation?



Thank you for donating!  I'm afraid it looks like she's offline right now. :c


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey, guys! New medical breakthrough: Taking medicine when you're sick makes you feel better! :O I never knew this until now!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> @pinkcotton
> 
> Did you get my 200TBT donation?



I believe so! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

32,329 TBT left until our goal! It seems like a lot, but we can make it!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

I wonder if there's someone who's a fan of Marshal here...


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

-_-

Anyway, ARE YOU GUYS DOWN TO PLAY Cards Against Humanity with the group online?! I could start a game and we could all join! ^_^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> -_-
> 
> Anyway, ARE YOU GUYS DOWN TO PLAY Cards Against Humanity with the group online?! I could start a game and we could all join! ^_^



I might be able to play. Let me shower first. I'll be back later.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

YES IM SO IN


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

YES ABC, YEEESSS!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

LITERALYYYYYY MY FAVORITE GAME OMG


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the invite, but I'm in an intense shiny hunting session.  have fun ya'll!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> YES ABC, YEEESSS!!



I don't know how to play but I'm willing to if it doesn't get blocked from the computer I'm using. lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

It's _pretty_ inappropriate, so probably. 
Basically there's a card with a blank, and you fill in the blank with your own card. Whoever has the funniest sentence gets a point!


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 11, 2017)

lol, i love that game.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It's _pretty_ inappropriate, so probably.
> Basically there's a card with a blank, and you fill in the blank with your own card. Whoever has the funniest sentence gets a point!



What determines the "funniest" sentence?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

The online version decides, you take turns. ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Lets play!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> The online version decides, you take turns. ^^



Can people join in the middle of the game? I think there are four players right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Lets play!



Let's donate TBT! ;p


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Which game is it?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Which game is it?



I don't even know. Is there a link you're going to provide us?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Started a game!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Started a game!



Wait how do I get to it


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

https://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=315


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

What's the password


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Blurb


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> https://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=315



How do I join? I clicked the site and I can't see it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> How do I join? I clicked the site and I can't see it.



Never mind! hehe ;p


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Are you guys still on? ^-^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Are you guys still on? ^-^



Wait, there's a cards against humanity thing going on?

I miss things so easily. I guess I couldn't stop watching Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi.​


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't know, I left my phone for like an hour.
I'm starting a new game!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

I hate pears quite a bit


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

(ok I most likely won't be posting day 2 or three like I said earlier in my blog :/ maybe day 2 but don't get your hopes up)

(Also I'm kinda bummed since my cards won't show up until Monday or Tuesday, mail is a no go on Sunday where I live)


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Made a cards against humanity online game!
http://pyx-3.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=100
The password is Guild.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

ooh.
Is there a way to watch the game?
You know, as a spectator?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol yes, they're literally called "spectators".
But I don't know how...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone want to play before I close it down?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Lol yes, they're literally called "spectators".
> But I don't know how...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I joined. Anyone else going?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I hate pears quite a bit



Why do you hate pears "quite a bit," Beth?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why do you hate pears "quite a bit," Beth?



all that emotional trauma of only getting pears as my town fruit (no matter how many damn times I reset) when I started playing new leaf... it's damaging


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> all that emotional trauma of only getting pears as my town fruit (no matter how many damn times I reset) when I started playing new leaf... it's damaging



I can refer you to a professional. His name is Dr. Scrumfleton.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

My least favorite fruit is the oranges in ACNL (they just look super unappealing.... puns for days)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> My least favorite fruit is the oranges in ACNL (they just look super unappealing.... puns for days)



i can't say that apples look too appealing either


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Beth, are you a guilder now? Since you started posting? ^.^


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

I know that most people don't watch SpongeBob anymore, but did anyone see the two new episodes that aired today in the US?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Beth, are you a guilder now? Since you started posting? ^.^



if becoming a guilder means that I can just discuss my hatred of pears freely, then I'm in


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> if becoming a guilder means that I can just discuss my hatred of pears freely, then I'm in



I guess you're a guilder, guilder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> I know that most people don't watch SpongeBob anymore, but did anyone see the two new episodes that aired today in the US?



No. I didn't see the two new episodes! :3 I don't watch SpongeBob anymore.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I know that most people don't watch SpongeBob anymore, but did anyone see the two new episodes that aired today in the US?


Nope.
But I did watch the one where Squidward sleeps, and then ends up causing buildings to fall apart. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> My least favorite fruit is the oranges in ACNL (they just look super unappealing.... puns for days)


I'm sad.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Nope.
> But I did watch the one where Squidward sleeps, and then ends up causing buildings to fall apart.



Yeah, I didn't see them yet either. I didn't like the Squidward sleeping one, but I did like the catering one after it.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

☞ !The Miscellaneous! ☜ | The Task Of Asking Rask​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't watch SpongeBob anymore.



I only watch the episodes that came out before like season 5 or 6. Mostly seasons 1, 2, and 3.

I was actually born one month after the show premiered xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ☞ !The Miscellaneous! ☜ | The Task Of Asking Rask​





Spoiler: oi



According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


Mr. Liotta, first,
belated congratulations on


your Emmy win for a guest spot
on ER in 2005.


Thank you. Thank you.


I see from your resume
that you're devilishly handsome


with a churning inner turmoil
that's ready to blow.


I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?


Not yet it isn't. But is this
what it's come to for you?


Exploiting tiny, helpless bees
so you don't


have to rehearse
your part and learn your lines, sir?


Watch it, Benson!
I could blow right now!


This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!


Why doesn't someone just step on
this creep, and we can all go home?!


- Order in this court!
- You're all thinking it!


Order! Order, I say!


- Say it!
- Mr. Liotta, please sit down!


I think it was awfully nice
of that bear to pitch in like that.


I think the jury's on our side.


Are we doing everything right, legally?


I'm a florist.


Right. Well, here's to a great team.


To a great team!


Well, hello.


- Ken!
- Hello.


I didn't think you were coming.


No, I was just late.
I tried to call, but... the battery.


I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.


Oh, that was lucky.


There's a little left.
I could heat it up.


Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.


So I hear you're quite a tennis player.


I'm not much for the game myself.
The ball's a little grabby.


That's where I usually sit.
Right... there.


Ken, Barry was looking at your resume,


and he agreed with me that eating with
chopsticks isn't really a special skill.


You think I don't see what you're doing?


I know how hard it is to find
the rightjob. We have that in common.


Do we?


Bees have 100 percent employment,
but we do jobs like taking the crud out.


That's just what
I was thinking about doing.


Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor
for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.


I'm going to drain the old stinger.


Yeah, you do that.


Look at that.


You know, I've just about had it


with your little mind games.


- What's that?
- Italian Vogue.


Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.


A lot of ads.


Remember what Van said, why is
your life more valuable than mine?


Funny, I just can't seem to recall that!


I think something stinks in here!


I love the smell of flowers.


How do you like the smell of flames?!


Not as much.


Water bug! Not taking sides!


Ken, I'm wearing a Ohapstick hat!
This is pathetic!


I've got issues!


Well, well, well, a royal flush!


- You're bluffing.
- Am I?


Surf's up, dude!


Poo water!


That bowl is gnarly.


Except for those dirty yellow rings!


Kenneth! What are you doing?!


You know, I don't even like honey!
I don't eat it!


We need to talk!


He's just a little bee!


And he happens to be
the nicest bee I've met in a long time!


Long time? What are you talking about?!
Are there other bugs in your life?


No, but there are other things bugging
me in life. And you're one of them!


Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...


My nerves are fried from riding
on this emotional roller coaster!


Goodbye, Ken.


And for your information,


I prefer sugar-free, artificial
sweeteners made by man!


I'm sorry about all that.


I know it's got
an aftertaste! I like it!


I always felt there was some kind
of barrier between Ken and me.


I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.


Are you OK for the trial?


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.


Mr. Flayman.


Yes? Yes, Your Honor!


Where is the rest of your team?


Well, Your Honor, it's interesting.


Bees are trained to fly haphazardly,


and as a result,
we don't make very good time.


I actually heard a funny story about...


Your Honor,
haven't these ridiculous bugs


taken up enough
of this court's valuable time?


How much longer will we allow
these absurd shenanigans to go on?


They have presented no compelling
evidence to support their charges


against my clients,
who run legitimate businesses.


I move for a complete dismissal
of this entire case!


Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going


to have to consider
Mr. Montgomery's motion.


But you can't! We have a terrific case.


Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?


Show me the smoking gun!


Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun?


Here is your smoking gun.


What is that?


It's a bee smoker!


What, this?
This harmless little contraption?


This couldn't hurt a fly,
let alone a bee.


Look at what has happened


to bees who have never been asked,
"Smoking or non?"


Is this what nature intended for us?


To be forcibly addicted
to smoke machines


and man-made wooden slat work camps?


Living out our lives as honey slaves
to the white man?


- What are we gonna do?
- He's playing the species card.


Ladies and gentlemen, please,
free these bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


Free the bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


The court finds in favor of the bees!


Vanessa, we won!


I knew you could do it! High-five!


Sorry.


I'm OK! You know what this means?


All the honey
will finally belong to the bees.


Now we won't have
to work so hard all the time.


This is an unholy perversion
of the balance of nature, Benson.


You'll regret this.


Barry, how much honey is out there?


All right. One at a time.


Barry, who are you wearing?


My sweater is Ralph Lauren,
and I have no pants.


- What if Montgomery's right?
- What do you mean?


We've been living the bee way
a long time, 27 million years.


Oongratulations on your victory.
What will you demand as a settlement?


First, we'll demand a complete shutdown
of all bee work camps.


Then we want back the honey
that was ours to begin with,


every last drop.


We demand an end to the glorification
of the bear as anything more


than a filthy, smelly,
bad-breath stink machine.


We're all aware
of what they do in the woods.


Wait for my signal.


Take him out.


He'll have nauseous
for a few hours, then he'll be fine.


And we will no longer tolerate
bee-negative nicknames...


But it's just a prance-about stage name!


...unnecessary inclusion of honey
in bogus health products


and la-dee-da human
tea-time snack garnishments.


Oan't breathe.


Bring it in, boys!


Hold it right there! Good.


Tap it.


Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups,
and there's gallons more coming!


- I think we need to shut down!
- Shut down? We've never shut down.


Shut down honey production!


Stop making honey!


Turn your key, sir!


What do we do now?


Oannonball!


We're shutting honey production!


Mission abort.


Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.


Adam, you wouldn't believe
how much honey was out there.


Oh, yeah?


What's going on? Where is everybody?


- Are they out celebrating?
- They're home.


They don't know what to do.
Laying out, sleeping in.


I heard your Uncle Oarl was on his way
to San Antonio with a cricket.


At least we got our honey back.


Sometimes I think, so what if humans
liked our honey? Who wouldn't?


It's the greatest thing in the world!
I was excited to be part of making it.


This was my new desk. This was my
new job. I wanted to do it really well.


And now...


Now I can't.


I don't understand
why they're not happy.


I thought their lives would be better!


They're doing nothing. It's amazing.
Honey really changes people.


You don't have any idea
what's going on, do you?


- What did you want to show me?
- This.


What happened here?


That is not the half of it.


Oh, no. Oh, my.


They're all wilting.


Doesn't look very good, does it?


No.


And whose fault do you think that is?


You know, I'm gonna guess bees.


Bees?


Specifically, me.


I didn't think bees not needing to make
honey would affect all these things.


It's notjust flowers.
Fruits, vegetables, they all need bees.


That's our whole SAT test right there.


Take away produce, that affects
the entire animal kingdom.


And then, of course...


The human species?


So if there's no more pollination,


it could all just go south here,
couldn't it?


I know this is also partly my fault.


How about a suicide pact?


How do we do it?


- I'll sting you, you step on me.
- Thatjust kills you twice.


Right, right.


Listen, Barry...
sorry, but I gotta get going.


I had to open my mouth and talk.


Vanessa?


Vanessa? Why are you leaving?
Where are you going?


To the final Tournament of Roses parade
in Pasadena.


They've moved it to this weekend
because all the flowers are dying.


It's the last chance
I'll ever have to see it.


Vanessa, I just wanna say I'm sorry.
I never meant it to turn out like this.


I know. Me neither.


Tournament of Roses.
Roses can't do sports.


Wait a minute. Roses. Roses?


Roses!


Vanessa!


Roses?!


Barry?


- Roses are flowers!
- Yes, they are.


Flowers, bees, pollen!


I know.
That's why this is the last parade.


Maybe not.
Oould you ask him to slow down?


Oould you slow down?


Barry!


OK, I made a huge mistake.
This is a total disaster, all my fault.


Yes, it kind of is.


I've ruined the planet.
I wanted to help you


with the flower shop.
I've made it worse.


Actually, it's completely closed down.


I thought maybe you were remodeling.


But I have another idea, and it's
greater than my previous ideas combined.


I don't want to hear it!


All right, they have the roses,
the roses have the pollen.


I know every bee, plant
and flower bud in this park.


All we gotta do is get what they've got
back here with what we've got.


- Bees.
- Park.


- Pollen!
- Flowers.


- Repollination!
- Across the nation!


Tournament of Roses,
Pasadena, Oalifornia.


They've got nothing
but flowers, floats and cotton candy.


Security will be tight.


I have an idea.


Vanessa Bloome, FTD.


Official floral business. It's real.


Sorry, ma'am. Nice brooch.


Thank you. It was a gift.


Once inside,
we just pick the right float.


How about The Princess and the Pea?


I could be the princess,
and you could be the pea!


Yes, I got it.


- Where should I sit?
- What are you?


- I believe I'm the pea.
- The pea?


It goes under the mattresses.


- Not in this fairy tale, sweetheart.
- I'm getting the marshal.


You do that!
This whole parade is a fiasco!


Let's see what this baby'll do.


Hey, what are you doing?!


Then all we do
is blend in with traffic...


...without arousing suspicion.


Once at the airport,
there's no stopping us.


Stop! Security.


- You and your insect pack your float?
- Yes.


Has it been
in your possession the entire time?


Would you remove your shoes?


- Remove your stinger.
- It's part of me.


I know. Just having some fun.
Enjoy your flight.


Then if we're lucky, we'll have
just enough pollen to do the job.


Oan you believe how lucky we are? We
have just enough pollen to do the job!


I think this is gonna work.


It's got to work.


Attention, passengers,
this is Oaptain Scott.


We have a bit of bad weather
in New York.


It looks like we'll experience
a couple hours delay.


Barry, these are cut flowers
with no water. They'll never make it.


I gotta get up there
and talk to them.


Be careful.


Oan I get help
with the Sky Mall magazine?


I'd like to order the talking
inflatable nose and ear hair trimmer.


Oaptain, I'm in a real situation.


- What'd you say, Hal?
- Nothing.


Bee!


Don't freak out! My entire species...


What are you doing?


- Wait a minute! I'm an attorney!
- Who's an attorney?


Don't move.


Oh, Barry.


Good afternoon, passengers.
This is your captain.


Would a Miss Vanessa Bloome in 24B
please report to the cockpit?


And please hurry!


What happened here?


There was a DustBuster,
a toupee, a life raft exploded.


One's bald, one's in a boat,
they're both unconscious!


- Is that another bee joke?
- No!


No one's flying the plane!


This is JFK control tower, Flight 356.
What's your status?


This is Vanessa Bloome.
I'm a florist from New York.


Where's the pilot?


He's unconscious,
and so is the copilot.


Not good. Does anyone onboard
have flight experience?


As a matter of fact, there is.


- Who's that?
- Barry Benson.


From the honey trial?! Oh, great.


Vanessa, this is nothing more
than a big metal bee.


It's got giant wings, huge engines.


I can't fly a plane.


- Why not? Isn't John Travolta a pilot?
- Yes.


How hard could it be?


Wait, Barry!
We're headed into some lightning.


This is Bob Bumble. We have some
late-breaking news from JFK Airport,


where a suspenseful scene
is developing.


Barry Benson,
fresh from his legal victory...


That's Barry!


...is attempting to land a plane,
loaded with people, flowers


and an incapacitated flight crew.


Flowers?!


We have a storm in the area
and two individuals at the controls


with absolutely no flight experience.


Just a minute.
There's a bee on that plane.


I'm quite familiar with Mr. Benson
and his no-account compadres.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I only watch the episodes that came out before like season 5 or 6. Mostly seasons 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> I was actually born one month after the show premiered xD



I wouldn't really call it a guilty pleasure, but I actually really like every season. What's everyone's favorite episode?

My top three(I have to do four) are-
*Krusty Towers*- Mr. Krabs builds the hotel.(My old signature quote.) Favorite of all-time.
*Squidward in Clarinetland*- SpongeBob turns a small locker into a giant storage room. Squidward goes in and is in a Clarinet World. The one with the giant eagle head.
*Suction Cup Symphony*- Squidward composes a song, but SpongeBob and Patrick intrrupt him. SpongeBob pretends to to be a doctor. During the performance, SpongeBob and Patrik show up.
*Greasy Buffoons*- Mr. Krabs and Plankton start feeding the fish grease. A lot of people hate this one, but I really like it.

Other than maybe the first one, no one probably has seen any...

There are many in Seasons 1, 2, and 3 that are better than these, but these just hold a special place in my heart...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler: oi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtaf xDDDDD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wtaf xDDDDD



you have no idea how long it took me to post that with this stupid Australian internet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I wouldn't really call it a guilty pleasure, but I actually really like every season. What's everyone's favorite episode?



I really like the episode band geeks because watching them all be in a marching band and fail miserably then rise up to glory at the end is the greatest thing ever. It also demonstrates how Spongebob is infinitely better than Squidward, even in music.

I also really like the episode where Patrick goes to boating school with Spongebob, that one has always been a personal favorite.

There's so many other good episodes but all my close favorites are in seasons 1 2 and 3 coincidentally.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would like to know, does anyone know exactly how many times Spongebob ripped his pants in the episode "ripped pants"?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton? Can I have The Task Of Asking Rask thread to be advertised on the first page?


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

My top three Spongebob episodes are...
1.Algae's Always Greener

2.Have you seen this Snail?

3.Dunces and Dragons. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Greasy Buffoons







Personality not a fan of it...​


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> pinkcotton? Can I have The Task Of Asking Rask thread to be advertised on the first page?





Spoiler: oi



You'd better pray to the Lord
When you see those flying saucers


It may be the coming of the Judgment Day


Hey, Jerry, you might wanna check this
one out. Palomarjust picked it up.


Looks like some type of UFO,
and it's heading this way.


How many times do I have to tell you?


UFOs don't exist
and we're never gonna see...


- Wow, its energy signature is massive.
- Holy Cheez-lts! What do we do?!


No one told us what to do!


I took this job because
you never have to do anything!


Jerry, stop it.
Let me calculate its impact point.


Looks like...


...Modesto, California.


Supernova, this is Red Dwarf.
We actually have one!


Code Nimoy! I repeat, Code Nimoy!


What are you guys doing here?
It's 5.00 in the morning.


Hurry, turn on the TV! Turn it on now!


...and some early morning fog,
giving way to sunny skies.


Seventy-five degrees.


A perfect day to stop by
the old folk art and craft show


down at the fairgrounds, or a
perfect day to marry Susan Murphy.


I love you, baby.


I love you, too.


And good morning, Modesto!


Channel 172.


You look gorgeous, sweetheart.


Thanks, Mom.


My little girl!


Daddy!


Now, I want you to know that, even
though I'm about to give you away...


...I will always be here
to take care of you.


Don't cry because then you'll make me
cry, and that's just gonna be a mess.


I can't help it!


Hello, everyone! Attention, attention!


Wedding starts in 30 minutes!


- My beautiful daughter-in-law!
- Hi, Mama Dietl.


It's like a fairy tale. The Weatherman
and the Weatherman's Wife.


Romantic.


I know. Just think, this time tomorrow,
I'm gonna be in Paris!


And someday, we won't
just be honeymooning there.


Derek will become an anchor
or a foreign correspondent.


- And we'll travel all over the world.
- Honey, my fingers are crossed.


One thumb is shorter than the other.
Runs in the family.


Derek doesn't have that.


It skips a generation.
Your kids are gonna have it!


Wow, you look beautiful.


So do you. I mean, handsome.


I mean...
Sorry. I'm just a little frazzled.


I just spent way too much time
with our parents.


Don't worry, OK?
We'll be alone soon, just us.


Eating cheese and baguettes
by the Seine,


feeding each other chocolate crepes.


- Is something wrong?
- No, no! It's just that, well...


There's been a slight change of plans.


We're not going to Paris.


- What? Why not?
- Because we're going somewhere better.


- Better than Paris?
- Oh, yeah.


Where? Tahiti?!


Nope! Fresno!


Fresno!


Fresno.


In what universe is Fresno
better than Paris, Derek?


In the "I've got an audition to become


Channel 23's new
evening anchor" universe.


Got the call from the general manager,
he wants me to come in immediately!


- Isn't that great?
- Derek!


That's...


...amazing! It's amazing.


Fresno's a top 50 market, isn't it?


It's 55th, but we're on our way, babe!


Now, look. About Paris...


It's OK. It's fine!
As long as we're together,


Fresno is the most
romantic city in the whole world.


- I'm so proud of you.
- Of us! Notjust of me.


I mean, of course, but we're a team now.
You're so proud of us.


Now, get out of here.
It's bad luck to see me in my dress.


Come on. You know
I don't believe in that stuff.


I'll be waiting for you at the altar...
the handsome news anchor in the tux.


Love you! There, I said it.


I love you, too.


Susan!


Where could she be?


Susan! Where are you?!


Susan! Where have you been?!


I think I just got hit by a meteorite.


Oh, Susan. Every bride feels
that way on her wedding day.


My goodness, look at you. You're filthy.
Thank God I have Wet Ones.


Wow.


You're glowing.


Thank you.


No. No, Susan, you're, like,
really glowing. You're green!


Oh, no!


Derek!


Oh, my gosh!


What's going on?!


- What's happening?!
- You're all shrinking!


Uh-uh! You're growing!


- Well, make it stop!
- Get me the government!


This is impossible!


No, this can't be happening.


Wait, wait. Everybody, it's OK!


Have some champagne
while we're figuring this out!


Thumbs! Thumbs!


Derek! Help me!


Sweet Lord!


- Here comes the bride!
- Oh, Carl! It's her wedding day!


Derek? Derek?


Beam hurt Derek.


- Susan?
- Thank goodness you're OK!


What's happening to me?


Don't panic! Don't worry!
Whatever you do, don't drop...


- Derek!
- Sorry, sir.


Who are you people?
What are you doing?


Stop it! Be careful!


Get your hands off me!
Don't you know who I am?!


Please, just leave me alone!


Watch those cables!
She's coming down!


Watch out!


Move it, move it!
Let's go! Move it, move it!


Pull, pull!


Derek?


All right, let's get
this baby on the bus.


Honey, could you hit the snooze?


Baby, why did you set the alarm?
We're on our honeymoon.


Hello?


What's going on?


Hello?


Is itjust legs?
Did they capture a giant pair of legs?


Silence, B.O. B! She'll hear us!


- How? Legs don't have ears.
- Just shush!


Hello?


Is there someone there?


Could you tell me where I am?


Hello? What was that?


Hello.


Will you stop?! Careful!


Please, madam!


Stop! Doing! That!


Whatever mad scientist made you,


he really went all out.


You can talk.


Hi, there!


My back!


Just kidding! I don't have a back!


Forgive him, but as you can see,
he has no brain.


Turns out you don't need one.
Totally overrated!


As a matter of fact, I don't even...


I forgot how to breathe!
Don't know how to breathe!


Help me, Dr Cockroach! Help!


Suck in, B.O.B.


Thanks, Doc. You're a lifesaver.


Wow, look at you.
I know what you're thinking.


First day in prison, you want to
take down the toughest guy in the yard.


Well, I'd like to see you try.


Ninja!


- Gosh. Look, she's speechless.
- She?


Yes, B.O. B! We are in the presence
of the rare female monster.


No way! It's a boy. Look at his boobies.


We need to have a talk.


Gentlemen, I'm afraid we are not making
a very good first impression.


At least I'm talking.


First new monster in years, we
couldn't get a wolf man or a mummy?


Just, you know,
somebody to play cards with.


Might we ask your name, madam?


Susan.


No, no, no. We mean your monster name.


Like, what do people scream
when they see you coming?


You know, like,
"Look out! Here comes!"


Susan.


Really?


Susan!


I just scared myself. That is scary.


Yes! Eat times.


That is repulsive!


An old slipper!


Oh, please, God,
tell me this isn't real.


Please tell me I had a nervous
breakdown at the wedding, and now I'm


in a mental hospital on medication
that's giving me hallucinations.


Don't scare Insectosaurus!


He's gonna pee himself,
then we'll all be in trouble.


Every room has a door!
There's gotta be a door here!


It's OK, buddy. Don't worry about it.


Who's a handsome bug, huh?
You like it when I rub your tummy?


Please! Somebody!
I don't belong here!


- Let me out!
- Hey, that is not a good idea.


Let me out!


Monsters, get back in your cells.


Oh, thank goodness. A real person.
You are a real person, right?


Not one of those
half-person, half-machine,


you know, whatever
you call those things.


- A cyborg?
- Oh, no! You're a cyborg?!


Madam, I assure you, I am not a cyborg.
The name is General W.R. Monger.


I'm in charge of this facility.
Now, follow me.


It is time for your orientation.


In 1950, it was decided that Jane and
Joe Public could not handle the truth


about monsters, and should focus on more
important things, like paying taxes.


So the government convinced the world


monsters were stuff of myth and legend
and then locked them in this facility.


But I'm not a monster!
I'm just a regular person.


I'm not a danger to anyone or anything.


Don't let her get me!


Sorry.


- How long will I be here?
- Indefinitely.


- Can I contact my parents?
- No.


- Derek?
- Negative.


- Do they know where I am?
- No, and they never will!


This place is an X file,


wrapped in a cover-up
and deep-fried in a paranoid conspiracy.


There will be zero contact
with the outside world.


...seven, eight...


...999...


...1,000.


I can't believe I did ten sets.


Susan!


You wouldn't happen to have
any uranium on you?


I just need a smidge.


Rescind Dr Cockroach's toy box
privileges immediately.


We had the prison psychologist
redecorate your cell.


Try to keep you all calm-like.


But I don't want a poster.


I want a real kitten hanging
from a real tree.


I want to go home.


Come on, little Debbie, please
don't cry. It makes my knees hurt.


Don't think of this as a prison.


Think of it as a hotel you never leave
because it's locked from the outside!


Oh, and one other thing.


The government has changed
your name to Ginormica.


Begin reanimation sequence.


Who dares to wake me?


Quantonium has been located on a
distant planet in the Omega Quadrant.


The Omega Quadrant? Lame.


The trajectory of the
Quantonium meteor


has been traced to sector 72-4,


the planet locally known as Earth.


What a miserable-looking mud ball.


Send a robot probe!


Extract the Quantonium
with extreme prejudice.


I want it all.


Every last drop!


Yes, Gallaxhar.


Nothing can stand in my way now.


Don't rush me, Katie!
I'm just not ready.


Relax, Cuthbert.
It's just like dancing. I'll lead.


Katie, I have a gymnastics
meet tomorrow. So maybe...


Did you open the top?


Thank goodness. It's the police.


- We weren't doing anything, officer!
- Yeah, nothing at all.


Jiminy!


Why did I even let you talk me into
this?! Maybe we should get out of here.


- Or, maybe, we should go check it out.
- Katie, are you nuts?!


Wait! Don't leave me alone!


No! My ankle!


I think it's broken!


Katie?


This is the worst date ever.


Katie, I'm frightened.


It was first spotted at midnight last
night by a couple in romantic embrace.


No one knows what it is
or where it came from.


All branches of the military
were immediately mobilised.


What is that, Henshaw?


OK.


I have just received word that
the president of the United States


has arrived and will
attempt to make first contact.


I must approach it alone.


This is all about
peaceful communication.


Yes, sir, Mr President.


Perimeter stable. Got a bead
on Papa Bear. All clear.


- Let's go!
- Get out of the way!


Set her down now. Here we go!


Commander, do something violent!


You heard the president! Light 'em up!


We're getting pummelled here! Call in
air support! Call in air support!


Call in... Call in a full retreat!


Full retreat! Full retreat, all troops!


- Wheels up. Papa Bear is on the move.
- Wait.


So that's how you want to play it?
Eat lead, alien robot!


- Evidently, they eat lead.
- Get him on the chopper.


I'm brave! I'm a brave president!


Get out of the way!


- Sir! We need to declare a...
- We need to overthrow that robot


- and install our own government!
- Let's sacrifice the elderly to it!


- I say we invade it!
- The Earth only has two weeks left!


If that thing walks into a populated
area there'll be a major catastrophe!


We need our top scientific minds
on this. Get India on the phone!


Can we transport the United States
to a safer planet?


Give this alien a green card and
make him proud to be an American.


It's at dire times like this when I stop
and ask myself, "What would Oprah do"?


Hang it all! What's the point?
It's a disaster.


- Stop! No!
- Don't do it!


That button launches
our nuclear missiles!


Well, which button gets me a latte?


That would be the other one, sir.


- What idiot designed this thing?
- You did, sir.


- Fair enough. Wilson, fire somebody!
- Yes, sir, Mr President.


Listen up. I'm not going
to go down in history


as the president who was in office


when the world came to an end,


so somebody think of something,
and think of it fast!


- That is a good cup ofjoe.
- Mr President?


Not only do I have an idea,
but I have a plan!


Now, conventional weapons
have no effect on this thing,


- and we know nukes ain't an option.
- Sure they are. I just...


- Don't do it! Stop!
- Wait!


I'm not gonna kid you, Mr President.
These are dark times.


The odds are against us. We need a Hail
Mary pass. We need raw power! We need...


...monsters.


Monsters! Of course! It's so simple!


I... I'm not following you.


Over the last 50 years, I have captured
monsters on the rampage,


and locked them up
in a secret prison facility.


So secret that the mere mention
of its name is a federal offence.


Is he referring to Area Fifty...


Mr President,
say hello to Insectosaurus!


Miss Ronson, please.


Nuclear radiation turned him
from a small grub


into a 350-foot-tall
monster that attacked Tokyo.


Here we have the Missing Link.


A 20,000-year-old frozen fish man
who was thawed out by scientists.


He escaped and went on a rampage
in his old watering hole.


This handsome fellow
is Dr Cockroach, PhD,


the most brilliant man in the world.


He invented a scientific machine


that would give humans
the cockroach's ability to survive.


Unfortunately, there was a side effect.


Now, we call this thing B.O.B.


Will someone get her out of here?!


Thank you.


A genetically altered tomato was
combined with a chemically altered


ranch-flavoured dessert topping
at a snack food plant.


The resulting goop
gained consciousness,


and became an
indestructible gelatinous mass.


And, our latest addition, Ginormica.


General, continue.


Her entire body radiates
with pure energy,


giving her enormous strength and size.


Sir, these monsters are our best
and only chance to defeat that robot.


Don't we already have
an alien problem, General?


I don't think we need
a monster problem, too.


You got a better idea, nerd?


OK. Stay where you are.


General, I propose we go forward


with your monsters-versus-aliens
idea... thingy.


Go fish.


Do you...


...have any...


...threes?


Yes. I do! How are you doing this?


- You're the luckiest guy I know.
- Luck ain't got nothin' to do with it.


What the? Hey!


They called me crazy,
but I'll show them. I'll show them all!


Doctor, I'd prefer you didn't do
your mad scientist laugh


while I'm hooked up to this machine.


You're right, Insecto.


You've let that quack experiment
on you for over a month.


I'm not a quack! I'm a mad scientist!
There is a difference.


Guys, what choice do I have? If he can
make me normal, or even six foot eight,


I can get out of here, get back
to the life I'm supposed to have.


- I should be in...
- Let me guess, Fresno?


Well, Fresno is just a stepping stone.
Next stop, Milwaukee.


- Then New York, then hopefully...
- Yeah, we know. Paris.


Throw the switch, Doctor,
but don't do the laugh.


Now you're going to feel
a slight pinch in the brain.


Sorry.


Susan!


Am I small again?


I'm afraid not, my dear.


In fact, you may actually
have grown a couple of feet.


That's OK, Doc.
We'll try again tomorrow.


You really don't get it, do you?
No monster has ever gotten out of here!


That's not true! The Invisible Man did.


No, he didn't. We just told you that
so you wouldn't get upset.


He died of a heart attack 25 years ago.


No!


Yeah... in that very chair.


He's still there.


You see what I'm saying? Nobody's
leaving. Nobody's ever getting out.


Good news, monsters! You're getting out!


Until today.


So let me get this straight, Monger.


You want us to fight an alien robot.


And, in exchange,
the president of these United States


authorised me to grant you
your freedom.


I can't believe it!
Soon, I'll be back in Derek's arms...


...or he'll be in mine.


I can't wait for spring break
back at Cocoa Beach, just


freaking everybody out.


And I'll go back to my lab
and finally finish my experiments.


No! That's me, B.O.B.


- Then I'll be a really giant lady.
- That's Susan, B.O.B.


Fine. Then I'll go back to Modesto
and be with Derek.


That's still Susan, B.O.B.


I think I, at least,
deserve a chance to be with Derek!


All right, let's go!


Everybody move in an orderly fashion!
This is an emergency!


We are evacuating the city!


Exact change is appreciated,
but not necessary!


Let's move out!


This is San Francisco!
This isn't far from my home!


Feel the wind on your antennae.
Isn't this wonderful?


I haven't been outside in 50 years.
It's amazing out here!


It's hotter than I remember.
Has the Earth gotten warmer?


That'd be great to know.
That would be a very convenient truth.


- Now that's a robot!
- It's huge.


Try not to damage it too much.


I might want to bring it
back to the farm!


No, no, no, wait! You didn't say
anything about it being huge!


Wait! No! Don't leave!


I think he sees us.


Hello! Hi! How you doing?


Welcome! We are here to destroy you!


I can't fight that thing.
I can't even... I've never...


I'm hyperventilating.
Does anybody have a giant paper bag?


Relax.


Old Link's got this under control.


Hide in the city, Susan.
You'll be safe there.


But stay away from the Tenderloin!
It's a little dicey!


Finally, some action.
I'm gonna turn that oversized tin can


into a really dented oversized tin can.


OK! Does anybody have
a 20 on Insectosaurus?


Wow!
Would you look at the size of that...


Foot!


I got him, you guys! I got...


Don't worry, I won't let go!
I'm wearing him down!


Please tell me he's slowing down!


Get to the city, Link.
I'll catch up with you as soon as I can.


Or maybe you'll have to
catch up with me.


Oh, no! No, no, no!


OK, OK. I got this.


Yep, that hurt.


Get in! I have a plan!


Hot dogs!


All right, Link, I'm going to pull up
alongside it! You get up in there,


get to its
central processing unit, and...


- Hey, guys, catch me!
- No!


Let's go, let's go! Keep it moving!


Hey! No honking!


Excuse me! Coming through!
On your right! No control!


Oh, no.


OK! It's going to be OK!
Look, I'm gonna get you out of there!


Hold on a second!
We have to get off the bridge before...


No, no, no! Get away from me!


Coming through! Watch it!


Hey, furball, where you been?


Yeah, I know.
Papa's a little out of shape.


Excuse me! He's trying to kill me!
Why is it doing that? Why would it...


Wow.


- Wow. You're doing great!
- I'm doing everything!


Not for long. Come on, you guys.
Let's take this thing down!


A deflector shield. Typical.


You can't crush a cockroach!


Right, right.


Here we go.


Insectosaurus!


Insectosaurus!


- B.O. B!
- What?


- Help me!
- Sorry.


- I was staring at this bird over there.
- Get these people off the bridge!


Got it.


No, B.O. B!
Move the dividers!


Oh, yeah, you're right. My bad.


Go, go, go, go!


Link!


Oh, I don't feel good.


OK. Susan, you can do this.


All right. Let's take this thing down.


Retrieval has failed.


Don't get upset.
It happens to everyone.


That lower life form thinks
she can steal my Quantonium?!


Send another probe at once!


Quantonium cannot
be retrieved via robot.


Carbon-based life form, locally known
as Susan, is now too strong.


Oh, you think because
you're all big and strong


and you can destroy my robot probe


that you're gonna send me
running and hiding?!


My days of running and hiding are over!


Computer, set a course to Earth.


I will retrieve the Quantonium myself,


even if I need to rip it out of her body


one cell at a time!


Careful, it's hot.


Three weeks ago, if you had asked me
to defeat a giant alien robot,


I'd have said, "No can do".
But I did it! Me!


I'm still buzzing.


Did you see how strong I was?! Probably
isn't a jar in this world I can't open.


You were positively heroic, my dear.


I especially loved how you
saved those people on the bridge.


It was a nice touch.
Wasn't she amazing, Link?


Yeah, she was great.
Really cool. Loved it.


Oh, poor Link.


After all that tough talk,
you were out-monstered by a girl.


- No wonder you're depressed.
- Hey, I'm not depressed. I'm tired.


Why are you tired?
You didn't do anything.


Well, I haven't been sleeping well.


I got sleep apnes... apnea.
Whatever. It's not fun.


So Link's a little rusty...
I mean, sleep deprived.


You'll be back
to your old self in no time.


And so will I.


What happened to the "there isn't
a jar in the world I can't open" stuff?


Wait. Did you find a jar
you couldn't open? Were pickles in it?


- Where's the giantjar of pickles?!
- What my associate is trying to say


is that we all think the new
Susan is the "cat's me-wow".


I'm sorry.


Thanks, you guys. That is so sweet,


but I have a normal life
waiting for me. You know?


So, tell me, exactly, how this normal
life thing works with you being giant.


I'm not gonna be a giant forever.


Derek won't rest
until we've found a cure for my...


...condition. We're a team.


We could all do with a Derek. Perhaps,
someday, we could make his acquaintance!


Really? You guys want to meet Derek?


First stop, Modesto!


Ginormica, I called your family
to let them know you were coming home.


Now, I also called the Modesto PD
and told them not to shoot at you.


Thanks, General.


OK, remember,
these people aren't used to seeing...


...anything like...


...you, or you...


...or you.


So just be, you know, cool.
Just be... you know...


Follow my lead.


Stop! That was an accident!


Don't destroy anything!


Susan?


- Susie Q!
- Mom? Daddy?


- Did they experiment on you?
- No, Mom. I'm fine.


It's OK. They're with me.


These are my new friends.


Oh, Derek! I missed you so much,


thinking that we'd
someday be together again!


It's the only thing that got me through
prison! I love you! I love this man!


No, B.O. B! That's my mother!
You're suffocating her!


Honey, are you all right?


- I taste ham.
- Sorry, Mom.


He's just a hugger.


Where's Derek?


He's at work, sweetie.


You know how he is about his career.


- We're not gonna celebrate without him!
- Susan!


What do I do
with all your little friends?


Just put out some snacks!
They'll eat anything!


Ambrosia!


How's it going?


Qu? pasa, girlfriend?


Way to cut up a rug, Insecto!


Who wants to go
for a swim with the Link?


Hi. I'm Benzoate-Ostylezene-Bicarbonate.


Or you can call me "B.O.B.",
whichever's easier.


Did I come on too strong? I'm sorry.


I'm a little rusty.
I've been in prison my whole life.


Why'd I mention prison?


I didn't mean to scare you.
I'm just going to go.


I feel so stupid.


All right, everyone, just stay calm.
Whatever you do, do not provoke them.


Anyone care for an Atomic Gin Fizz?
It's got quite a...


...kick.


Chlorine! Chlorine in my eyes!


- They're turning on us!
- Everyone run for your lives!


What are they running away from?


That's hilarious, Jim.


That's exactly the kind of
down-home country humour


I'm gonna miss when I'm in Fresno.


This is Derek Dietl,
signing off for the very last time.


- Good night, Modesto!
- Channel 172.


And cut.


Did you like that sign off?
Just made it up.


Oh, my goodness.


Wait, wait, wait! But, but!


Oh, Derek. You wouldn't
believe my last three weeks!


Thinking about you was
the only thing that kept me sane.


- Can't breathe! Ribs collapsing!
- Oh, my gosh! I'm so sorry!


Oh, my goodness. Is that better?


OK. OK.


I'm still kind of getting used to
my new strength.


Wow! You really are big!


Yeah, but I'm still me. I'm still
the same girl you fell in love with.


Except you did just destroy
the Golden Gate Bridge.


But that was the only way
I could stop that giant robot!


You ever think I could do
something like that?


No, I didn't. I can honestly say
it never, ever, ever, ever,


ever, ever, ever, ever,
ever, ever, ever occurred to me.


Look, I know this is a little weird.


OK, it's a lot weird,
but we'll figure it out.


I know that, together, we can find
a way to get me back to normal.


Susan, try and look at this
from my perspective.


I have an audience
that depends on me for news,


weather, sports
and heart-warming fluff pieces.


You expect me to put all that on hold


while you try to undo
this thing that happened to you?


That I had absolutely
nothing to do with?


Yes. That's exactly what I expect.


What about the life we always
talked about? Don't you still want that?


Of course. I just...


...don't see how
I can have that with you.


Derek, please, don't do this.


You have to face facts, Susan.


Don't crush me for saying this,
but I'm not looking to get married


and spend the rest of my life
in someone else's shadow.


And you're casting a pretty big shadow.


I'm sorry. It's over.


Good luck, Susan.


Wow! What a shindig!


Your parents really know
how to throw it down.


What? No, that was a great party,


one of the best I've been to
since I got out of prison.


I must have been at a different party,


'cause that's not
how I interpreted it at all.


I don't think your parents liked me, and
that JELL-O gave me a fake phone number.


Well, at least the garbage was free.
You know? I mean...


Ah, who are we kidding?
We could save every city on the planet,


and they'd still treat us the same way
they've always treated us...


...like monsters.


Right. Monsters.


Anyway, how is Derek?


Derek is a selfish jerk.


- No!
- Yes.


All that talk about "us".
"I'm so proud of us."


"Us just got a job in Fresno."
There's no "us".


There was only Derek. Why did I have to
get hit by a meteor to see that?


I was such an idiot!


Why did I ever think life with Derek
would be so great, anyway?


I mean, look at all the stuff
I've done without him.


Fighting an alien robot?
That was me, not him.


And that was amazing!
Meeting you guys? Amazing.


Dr Cockroach, you can crawl up walls


and build a supercomputer out of a
pizza box, two cans of hairspray, and...


- A paper clip!
- Amazing!


And you! You hardly need an
introduction. You're the Missing Link!


You personally carried
250 co-eds off of Cocoa Beach,


and still had strength
to fight off the National Guard!


And the Coast Guard
and, also, the lifeguard.


Amazing!


B.O. B! Who else could fall


from unimaginable heights
and end up without a single scratch?


- Link?
- You.


Amazing!


Good point, Insecto!
Susan, don't short-change yourself!


Oh, I'm not going to
short-change myself ever again!


- Testify!
- Yeah.


Oh, yes.


Susan!


Way to go, Insecto!


Insecto, look out!


Insectosaurus! No!


You're gonna make it.


It's going to be all right. Look at me.


Don't you close those eyes.
Don't you dare close those eyes.


You can't...


You must be terrified.


You wake up in a strange place,
wearing strange clothes,


imprisoned by a strange being
floating on a strange hovering device.


Strange, isn't it?


Hardly. It's not the first time.


Wow. You really get around.


To the extraction chamber!


Look. What is it that you want from me?


You have stolen what is rightfully mine!


I didn't steal anything from you.


Your enormous, grotesque body
contains Quantonium,


the most powerful substance
in the universe.


Did you really think
you could keep it from me?


That's what this is all about?


You destroyed San Francisco,
you terrified millions of people...


...you killed my friend,
just to get to me?


Silence!
Your voice is grating on my ear nubs.


It's a shame you won't be around to see
what the power of Quantonium


can do in the tentacles
of someone who knows how to use it!


I know how to use itjust fine!


Don't bother.
That force field is impenetrab...


What the Flagnard?!


That should stop your puny...


Computer, close door, hangar two!


Close door, hangar three!


Door, hangar four!


Close them all!


Computer, begin extraction!


Finally, I can rebuild my
civilisation on a new planet.


Any thoughts on where
I should set up shop?


Your planet, perhaps?


You keep your
slimy tentacles off my planet!


If you wanted to stop me,
you should have done it


when you possessed the Quantonium!


Now you're nothing.


There are innocent people
down there who didn't do anything!


There were innocent people on my
home planet before it was destroyed.


- I'm sorry your planet was destroyed.
- Oh, don't be.


I'm the one who destroyed it. Confused?


After I reveal my tale to you,
everything will become crystal clear.


Computer, initialise cloning machine.


Yes, Gallaxhar.


Many zentons ago,
when I was but a squidling,


I found out my parents were...


No child should ever
have to endure that!


So I went on the road with a giant...


And soon thereafter was married!


Things were going well,
until she wanted to...


And then I was all, "No way!", and she
was all, "Yes, way", and I was like...


But I've told you too much already!


Let the birth of my new planet,
now called...


..."Gallaxhar's Planet" begin!


Once again,
a UFO has landed in America,


the only country UFO's
ever seem to land in.


Excuse me. What's that, Henshaw?


Okey-dokey.


We now take you, live, to a transmission
from the alien spacecraft.


Humans of Earth, I have come in peace.


You need not fear me.
I mean you no harm.


However, it is important to note most of
you will not survive the next 24 hours.


And those who do survive will be
enslaved and experimented on.


You should in no way
take any of this personally.


It's just business. So just to recap:


I come in peace, I mean you no harm
and you all will die. Gallaxhar out.


OK, boys, set the terror level


at code brown
'cause I need to change my pants.


- What're we gonna do now, Doc?
- I...


I don't know.


I'll tell you what we're gonna do.
We're not gonna let Insecto die in vain.


We're gonna get up there, find Susan,
and we're gonna take that alien down!


All right, you got enough juice
in those jetpacks to get up there,


but not enough to make it home.


I'll come get you if I can.
If I don't, it means I'm dead. Or late.


I've been your warden
for close to 50 years.


That's no longer the case.


For what it's worth...


- That's rude. What did we do?
- No, B.O.B., that's not rude.


That's a sign of respect.


General, it's targeting us!


That's the idea, Lieutenant.
Hold your course.


Steady.


Steady.


Hard right! Hard right!


I can't shake it!


Hang on to your socks!
We're going for a ride!


That's why I always
wear a parachute, Lieutenant.


You can let go of me now, Lieutenant.


Who are you signalling?
We're right here.


Hey, zip it!


Clone!


- Hail Gallaxhar!
- No, not all of you. You, there.


How do I do this? Three back.


No, no, no, no. That guy next to you.
The one I'm pointing at!


You! The one...


You, clone! Yes! Good!


Take the prisoner to the incinerator.


She's useless to us now.


- Hail Gallaxhar.
- Hail me.


Wow. Ginormica ain't so...
"ginormic" anymore.


How are we supposed to get to her?


There's too many of them.
It's impossible.


I may not have a brain, gentlemen,
but I have an idea.


This is not going to work.


Halt!


I... Gallaxhar, command you
to hand over the prisoner this instant.


Clearly, you are defective
beyond repair.


Guards, take this defective clone
to the incinerator!


Well, what are you waiting for?
You and you!


- Seriously?
- Yes! Take the prisoner


and the defective clone
to the incinerator!


- Of course, sir.
- Here's a security pass, just in case.


- Would you like a gun?
- Yes, I would.


Hey, guys, look.


OK.


I can't believe you guys
came to save me. Thank you.


Don't mention it.
We monsters got to stick together.


But I'm not a monster anymore.
I'm just me.


My dear, no matter what your size,
you'll always be...


...nothing but a filthy,
carbon-based life form!


Hail Gallaxhar!


Hail Gallaxhar.


These disguises are the bomb!


That's it! Follow me.


- The only way to save the Earth...
- Hail Gallaxhar!


Hail Gallaxhar. The only way...


- Hail Gallaxhar!
- Hail Gallaxhar.


...to save the Earth
is to blow up this ship...


- Hail Gallaxhar!
- Hail Gallaxhar.


...before the invasion starts.
- How are we gonna do this?


We need to find the main power core.


Excuse me, could you direct us
to the main power core?


Gladly. It's right there,
above the extraction chamber.


Thank you very much. Hail Gallaxhar.


- Watch out!
- Look out, brainless!


Give me that thing!


A weapon like this needs to be
in the hands of someone responsible.


What?!


Hail Gallaxhar?


Monsters!


- Monsters.
- Monsters?!


Attention, all aliens!
Destroy all monsters!


You want some of this?!


Ninja!


You want to hurt my friends,
you'll have to go through me!


Oh, yeah.


Susan!


I can't believe we made it!


O... M... G.


Warning: Intruder.


You'll never figure out my colour code.


A hexadecimal colour code system.


This won't be but a moment.


Red, green, blue,
yellow, orange, baby blue,


purple, pink, mauve, gold,
brown, mocha, avocado, adobe gold!


Doc, come on, dance!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My top three Spongebob episodes are...
> 1.Algae's Always Greener
> 
> 2.Have you seen this Snail?
> ...



Squidward in this clip is my reaction to this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler: oi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know personally I wasn't a fan of that movie. Maybe because of the way it progressed or maybe just the plot.

But I love the part when the president plays the keyboard. Axel F is where it's at.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Squidward in this clip is my reaction to this.



Me whenever someone asks me to do chores xDDDD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You know personally I wasn't a fan of that movie. Maybe because of the way it progressed or maybe just the plot.
> 
> But I love the part when the president plays the keyboard. Axel F is where it's at.



I haven't seen it for so long, but yeah that was good


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell your avatar terrifies me

I love it


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Raskell your avatar terrifies me
> 
> I love it



Do you like this one more?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do you like this one more?



Totes


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Totes



I don't.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2017)

yall i gtg to bed it's 11pm and I refuse to stay up late again...

have some lemons


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yall i gtg to bed it's 11pm and I refuse to stay up late again...
> 
> have some lemons



But there's faces on there... I can't eat them, N64.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do you like this one more?





Spoiler: oi



Hey. Hey, hey.
Come here. Take a look at this.
What?
- What is it?
- It's a data stream from PS12.
- Where is she?
- Right above sector 14.
There isn't anything in sector 14.
There is now.
- Hello?
- Miss Woods. Pleasure to speak to you.
- Who is this?
- My name's Maxwell Stafford.
I represent Weyland Industries.
- Let me guess. He's suing us again?
- You misunderstand.
Mr. Weyland has offered to fund your
foundation for a year, if you'll meet with him.
When?
Tomorrow.
Tomorrow's gonna be a problem.
Take me a week to get back to the world.
Yes, I told Mr. Weyland that.
He said he didn't have a week.
We must be right on top of it.
What is it, Sebastian?
The burial chamber is here.
I know it. We are gonna find it.
I know it too, but without a crew
and a permit we're out of business.
Hold the team together for two days.
I'll go to Mexico City and I'll talk to the bank.
I'll get us more money.
I might be able to help you
accomplish that, Professor.
Do I know you?
In exchange for a little of your time.
Oh, I'm sorry.
I should've switched the flash off.
There's your magazine. Excuse me.
That's OK.
I'm documenting the trip for my boys.
This is them.
Jacob and Scotty.
Would you mind taking a picture?
Thank you.
Just wanna show them
that their dad wasn't always so boring.
- Smile.
- OK.
- There you go.
- Thank you.
I'm Graeme Miller. I'm a chemical engineer.
Alexa Woods,
environmental technician and guide.
- Do you work for Weyland?
- Oh, no.
No, I split my time between working
for a small environmental group
and taking scientists
on expeditions on the ice.
Lex. Buckle up.
We're gonna hit some turbulence.
Thanks, Jack.
- Is he a friend of yours?
- Of my dad's.
He trained most of the pilots here.
- Just passed the PSR.
- Oh, damn. I wish I'd got a picture.
- Of what?
- The PSR.
I wish he'd called it out before we passed it.
The PSR is the point of safe return.
It means we've used up half our fuel,
so we can't turn back.
Right, but if something went wrong,
we could land, presumably.
- We could ditch.
- Yeah. Ditch.
But the temperature of the water
would kill us in three minutes.
Welcome aboard, everybody. Please.
Some of you may be wondering
why this team has been assembled.
Your host will give you the answer now.
Mr. Weyland.
Seven days ago, one of my satellites
over Antarctica hunting for mineral deposits
discovered a sudden heat bloom
beneath the earth, which outlined this.
The red lines indicate solid walls.
Through thermal mapping, we've generated
a three-dimensional image of the structure.
It's massive, containing hundreds of rooms,
all built around a central core.
My experts tell me it's a pyramid.
What they can't agree on
is who built it and when.
One expert tells me this has features
reminiscent of the Aztecs.
Another tells me it's probably Cambodian.
What they all agree on is that
the smooth side is definitively Egyptian.
- I think your experts are right.
- Which one?
- All of them.
- Meaning what, exactly?
This pyramid contains
the features of all three cultures.
This might be the first pyramid ever built.
- But built by whom?
- By the first civilization.
Thank you.
But how could anyone possibly
build a pyramid out here?
Ancient maps show Antarctica free of ice.
- It's likely the continent was once habitable.
- I can't tell you who built it.
But if I could take a sample from it,
I can tell you how old it is.
Dr. Miller, I'm offering
to put you right next to this thing.
- What caused the heat bloom?
- I don't know.
- Where exactly on the ice is this?
- Bouvetya Island.
But it's not on the ice. It's 2,000ft below it.
- Mr. Quinn?
- Mr. Stafford.
You're looking at the best drilling team in the
world. We'll chew to that depth in seven days.
Add three weeks on top of that
to train everyone here.
We don't have that kind of time, Ms. Woods.
I'm not the only one
with a satellite over Antarctica.
Others will be here soon.
Maybe I wasn't clear.
No one in this room is ready for this trip.
That's why I asked you here.
Bouvetya is one of the world's most isolated
places. The nearest land is 1,000 miles away.
- There's no help if we run into trouble.
- You're right. It's a no-man's-land.
But the train has left the station.
And I think I speak
for everyone aboard this ship.
This is worth the risk.
Find another guide.
I've spoken with Mr. Weyland.
Money's been wired to your account.
Chopper's refueling to fly you home.
Who'd you get?
Gerald Murdoch.
- Come in.
- Murdoch has two seasons of ice time.
He's not ready.
- Don't worry about it.
- What about Paul Woodman?
- We called him.
- He gave the same bull**** answer you did.
"Bull****"?
What I told you in there wasn't bull****. If you
rush this, people will get hurt. Maybe die.
I don't understand.
We're not asking you to take us up Everest.
We need you to take us from the ship
to the pyramid, and back. That's it.
- What about inside the pyramid?
- Don't worry about that.
Once we're on the site, we have the best
technology and experts that money can buy.
- Is this new?
- It's the latest.
Mr. Weyland, when I lead my team
I don't ever leave my team.
I admire your passion.
I wish you were going with us.
You're making a mistake.
It's in the upper atmosphere.
Streams of protons
and electrons from the sun
being deflected by the earth's magnetic
field, causing a solar radiation storm.
Shackleton called Antarctica
"the last great journey left to man".
It's the one place left in the world
that no one owns.
It's completely free.
Me, I'm sort of partial to the penguins.
I wish you'd reconsider coming with us, Lex.
Come on, don't make me pull out
pictures of my kids again.
Your kids aren't that cute.
What if we got pictures
of other people's kids?
Want my advice?
Stay on the boat.
OK. Let me ask you something.
Do we stand a better chance
of surviving with you
or with the number-two choice?
Miss Woods, your helicopter's refueled.
They're waiting for you.
Everybody, listen up!
Gather round.
Told you she'd stay.
She can't resist my animal magnetism.
Laugh it up, Miller. Laugh it up.
Gentlemen?
It is my job to keep you alive
on this expedition,
and I need your help to do that.
Since I don't have time to properly train you,
I'm laying down three rules.
One. No one goes anywhere alone, ever.
Two.
Everyone must maintain
constant communication.
Three. Unexpected things are gonna happen.
When they do, no one tries to be a hero.
Understood?
Understood?
- Yes, ma'am.
- Good.
Seven seasons on the ice
and I've never seen a gun save someone's life.
- I don't plan on using it.
- Then why bring it?
Same principle as a condom.
I'd rather have one and not need it
than need it and not have one.
I'm glad that you decided to stay.
Move the trucks out on the ice.
Move that. OK, let's move.
- What's with the bottle cap?
- What?
What's with the bottle cap?
This is a valuable archaeological find.
When I was a kid growing up in Italy,
you know what they call a moon that big?
La luna del cacciatore.
Brava.
- What's that?
- Hunter's moon.
Hunter's moon.
Hold it, guys.
- Keep those engines running!
- Set it down.
Move over a little further. Connors.
It's an abandoned whaling station.
According to your satellite imagery,
the pyramid is located directly beneath it.
All right, bring it up. Come on.
Spread out.
We'll use this place as a base camp.
Mr. Quinn, begin drilling operations
as soon as you can.
I'm on it. OK, guys, let's move out.
- What are these?
- Whale bones.
This station was abandoned in 1904.
Everyone just disappeared overnight.
It was a big mystery back then.
One for National Geographic.
- Lex.
- No one goes anywhere alone.
There's something there. Listen. Listen.
Careful. They bite.
Over here. Over here.
What is it?
Can you believe that?
It's drilled at a perfect 30-degree angle.
- How far does it go down?
- All the way to the pyramid.
There it is. Clear as day.
And the same time yesterday...
- Nothing.
- How was it done?
- Thermal equipment of some kind.
- Like yours?
More advanced. Incredibly powerful.
I've never seen anything like it.
There's no team and no machine in the world
that could cut to this depth in 24 hours.
Well, the only way we're gonna know for sure
is to get down there and find out.
Look at that. Change it. Now!
OK, guys, what's taking so long?
There's a storm coming.
There's no room for sick men
on this expedition.
- My doctors tell me the worst is behind me.
- You're not a very good liar, Mr. Weyland.
Stay on the ship.
We'll update you at the top of every hour.
When you get sick, you think about your life
and how you're gonna be remembered.
You know what will happen when I go?
Ten per cent fall in share prices.
Maybe 12. That's it.
I've heard this speech before.
My dad broke his leg
He was like you.
He wouldn't go back or let us stop.
We reached the top,
and he opened a bottle of champagne.
I had my first drink with my dad at 14,400ft.
On the way down, he developed a blood clot
in his leg that traveled to his lung.
He suffered for four hours
before dying 20 minutes from the base


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler: oi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you?  Never seen you before.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you?  Never seen you before.



well it's nice to meet you too  remember when people used to like marshal


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you?  Never seen you before.



Not how a TK should introduce a new Guilder! Lol.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> well it's nice to meet you too  remember when people used to like marshal



Who likes Marshal? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

pinkcotton? Can I have The Task Of Asking Rask thread to be advertised on the first page?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

It should be something like: "Ooh you're new.", or "Hi! Never seen you here.", or "When did you start posting here?".
(It was a joke anyway. ;p)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> (It was a joke anyway. ;p)



I know I'm a joke.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> well it's nice to meet you too  remember when people used to like marshal



Well I can't say that was a great introduction either lol!  Nice to meet you, I'm one of the TKs.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Who likes Marshal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> pinkcotton? Can I have The Task Of Asking Rask thread to be advertised on the first page?



?? Why did you completely change your post...?
Anyway, I did. .-.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm one of the TKs.



You sure bout' that? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> ?? Why did you completely change your post...?
> Anyway, I did. .-.



Because I'm Raskell... 

And thanks!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well I can't say that was a great introduction either lol!  Nice to meet you, I'm one of the TKs.



I was just mucking around lmao I'm quite sarcastic


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm quite sarcastic



That's a good thing. Allows people to laugh and joke.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Should we watch Moana for movie night with the fam? ^_^
We already ordered pizza and have the snacks ready! Yesterday was Game night.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Should we watch Moana for movie night with the fam? ^_^
> We already ordered pizza and have the snacks ready! Yesterday was Game night.



Sure. People like that movie. ^.^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

I know everyone loves Moana but I've never seen it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You sure bout' that?



*Cries because I don't deserve my role*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Cries because I don't deserve my role*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


>


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



you're lucky you changed your avatar back


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you're lucky you changed your avatar back



Sure.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Cries because I don't deserve my role*





Raskell said:


>





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>





Raskell said:


>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



BOI.  WHY YOU GOT MY SIGNATURE BOI?!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


>


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Sure.





Spoiler: oi



"Who are you?  Never seen you before."


 hm


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

What the hell did I just come back to
• ∆ •);;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> BOI.  WHY YOU GOT MY SIGNATURE BOI?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

When people copy my signature, it makes me...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> When people copy my signature, it makes me...



I never copied your signature.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

I feel really uncomfortable all of a sudden.
(Maybe it's because I'm tired)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I feel really uncomfortable all of a sudden.
> (Maybe it's because I'm tired)



I think it's just Raskell being here. But don't tell him I think that.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I feel really uncomfortable all of a sudden.
> (Maybe it's because I'm tired)



I'm getting the hint


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Did Raskell plagiarize ThatOneMarshalFanGirl's signature? If so, Raskell is messed up...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Did Raskell plagiarize ThatOneMarshalFanGirl's signature? If so, Raskell is messed up...



smh call the police already


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think it's just Raskell being here. But don't tell him I think that.



Wait what--



B e t h a n y said:


> I'm getting the hint



What hint? 
[ ]•~•);;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I never copied your signature.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Wait what--
> 
> 
> 
> ...





B e t h a n y said:


> smh call the police already





B e t h a n y said:


> I'm getting the hint





Raskell said:


> I think it's just Raskell being here. But don't tell him I think that.



Are we confusing SunsetDelta? If so, we're messed up...


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Did Raskell plagiarize ThatOneMarshalFanGirl's signature? If so, Raskell is messed up...



LOWERCASE "g"!!!!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

Excuse me--

• ? •)?? I'm fine?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> LOWERCASE "g"!!!!



Please don't kill me!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> LOWERCASE "g"!!!!



this isn't the troll the person above you thread thank you very much


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm confused as well


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Excuse me--
> 
> • ? •)?? I'm fine?



• ? •) I was just messing with ya.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> this isn't the troll the person above you thread thank you very much



Yea pink! It's _troll the person named Beth_ thread.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> this isn't the troll the person above you thread thank you very much



???


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm confused as well



It all started with the absurd accusation of Raskell copying TOMFG's signature...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> LOWERCASE "g"!!!!



Yes.  My girl pinkcotton with the lowercase "p" has my back!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It all started with the absurd accusation of Raskell copying TOMFG's signature...



Wait how


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes.  My girl pinkcotton with the lowercase "p" has my back!



Perks of having a Bell Tree BFF.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes.  My girl pinkcotton with the lowercase "p" *has my **back*!



Why aren't you dead then? If she has your *back*...?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why aren't you dead then? If she has your *back*...?



exposed


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 11, 2017)

*I'll just go work on day 2's entry now*

*rolls away*
(ㅇㅅㅇ❀)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Perks of having a Bell Tree BFF.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *I'll just go work on day 2's entry now*
> 
> *rolls away*
> (ㅇㅅㅇ❀)



Can't wait to see it! c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been gone 5 hours and ya'll started ****posting...?
Missed all the fun ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why aren't you dead then? If she has your *back*...?



She supports me so I don't need a back.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I've been gone 5 hours and ya'll started ****posting...?
> Missed all the fun ;-;



Sure.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> She supports me so I don't need a back.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

you said the fun just begun and then everyone leaves, everyone on this site lies smh 11 year olds


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you said the fun just begun and then everyone leaves, *everyone *on this site lies smh 11 year olds



Quit making fun of yourself.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Quit making fun of yourself.



you're right I should stop talking to you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you're right I should stop talking to you









Apparently your name is registered as "B ethany."


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Apparently your name is registered as "B ethany."



my life is a lie EVEN THE SITE IS A LYING 11 YEAR OLD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> my life is a lie EVEN THE SITE IS A LYING 11 YEAR OLD



Sure.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Spoiler: oi







I feel accomplished


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 12, 2017)

So here's some AC related stuff I got today:



Spoiler











I'm in love with the stylus ♡


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> So here's some AC related stuff I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, nice!  I bought a Rosie stylus awhile ago.  It's so big it's not really practical, but who cares?  It's adorable. XD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> So here's some AC related stuff I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

. Why what did I do I want the picture gone what hel I'm really dumb


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ooh, nice!  I bought a Rosie stylus awhile ago.  It's so big it's not really practical, but who cares?  It's adorable. XD


Haha nice xD there's someone here that hand-makes all things nintendo related, so the one you see is handmade!
I brought one of those bobble head styluses a while ago, it's a baby Princess Peach one. I don't even like Princess Peach that much but I impulse brought it anyways because it was on sale and it was cheap lol. 


Raskell said:


> Adorable!


Thanks  I was hoping to find an AC plushie or something but no luck :c


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

well this is dead right now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Are we confusing SunsetDelta? If so, we're messed up...



I'm also confused. I've followed this conversation from back when I stopped posting and I have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm also confused. I've followed this conversation from back when I stopped posting and I have no idea what's going on here.



I came in like a tornado


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Haha nice xD there's someone here that hand-makes all things nintendo related, so the one you see is handmade!
> I brought one of those bobble head styluses a while ago, it's a baby Princess Peach one. I don't even like Princess Peach that much but I impulse brought it anyways because it was on sale and it was cheap lol.
> 
> Thanks  I was hoping to find an AC plushie or something but no luck :c



I've seen AC plushies of Isabelle, Fauna, and Bunnie.  I actually got the Fauna one for Christmas, it's quite cute.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning all!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Morning all!



goood morning


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

It's 1:30am woo


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> goood morning



CAH was fun yesterday. Wish we could play again. :sigh:

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> It's 1:30am woo



It's ten in the morning here. ;p


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello ^.^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> CAH was fun yesterday. Wish we could play again. :sigh:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wouldnt be up if it were a regular Monday but it's public holiday, no work I love it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> CAH was fun yesterday. Wish we could play again. :sigh:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah we definitely should play later when pink comes on


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Hello ^.^



Hi!  I haven't seen you for a while! How have you been?

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Yeah we definitely should play later when pink comes on



And others. If we get a lot of people, it'll be more fun! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I wouldnt be up if it were a regular Monday but it's public holiday, no work I love it



Public holiday? Where?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> And others. If we get a lot of people, it'll be more fun!



We should make some sort of an announcement now that way people will know about it beforehand


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

I love CAH, got to get myself a new candied apple home

Edit: he thinks I'm not funny oh no kms


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> We should make some sort of an announcement now that way people will know about it beforehand



Well. I don't think it is worth private messaging people over it. Maybe we set a date and just let the thread know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I love CAH, got to get myself a new candied apple home



That... sadly... wasn't funny. The only thing that is funny is your my face.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's 1:30am woo



Lol, it's 11:30 AM here.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, it's 11:30 AM here.



lol everyone so behind how's Sunday


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

eew.
I despise Daylight Savings Time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently 11:35 a.m. in the EST time zone.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

I think I'm going sleep lmao, it was nice to meet you all today even if I didn't show it. On a scale of 1 to Beth would totally Beth again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> lol everyone so behind how's Sunday



Sunday is one day away from Monday, so not fun.  Thanks for asking though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's 1:30am woo



holy crap it's almost 12pm here right now :0


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> holy crap it's almost 12pm here right now :0



One hour ahead. One hour ahead. 

It's 10:57AM here! ^.^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Holy poop I just uploaded 6 images onto my Villager Ideas thread. I hope I make some people happy today 

If anyone here in the guild has a villager request, the link for the thread is in my sig ^^


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Holy poop I just uploaded 6 images onto my Villager Ideas thread. I hope I make some people happy today
> 
> If anyone here in the guild has a villager request, the link for the thread is in my sig ^^



Can we request any villager even if it's not an OV (original villager)?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi guys! ^-^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Can we request any villager even if it's not an OV (original villager)?



I suppose you could, but my goal is to draw villagers who people who have good ideas and can't really put them on paper.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys! ^-^



Hiiiii


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> One hour ahead. One hour ahead.
> 
> It's 10:57AM here! ^.^



Yes whyyy? Ugh it's 10:17am...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone have ideas of games for _The Basement_? I'm thinking of a game where the alphabet is sung and each time you post the next letter with a word that starts with that letter.


----------



## scotch (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Anyone have ideas of games for _The Basement_? I'm thinking of a game where the alphabet is sung and each time you post the next letter with a word that starts with that letter.



that'd be fun


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

scotch said:


> that'd be fun



I'm also thinking of a gif/meme war where you reply the post above you (that is a gif/meme) with a gif/meme.


----------



## scotch (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm also thinking of a gif/meme war where you reply the post above you (that is a gif/meme) with a gif/meme.



memes > gifs is all i have to say


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

scotch said:


> memes > gifs is all i have to say



I'd need a name instead of _gif/meme war_... lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

I just posted about my town layout in a thread. If you're interested in it you can see it here.


----------



## scotch (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'd need a name instead of _gif/meme war_... lol



memes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Memes are better than gifs


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Memes are better than gifs



Lol. I want a thread with both. ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lol. I want a thread with just memes and no gifs. ;p



Very much agreed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lol. I want a thread with both. ;p



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMES


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

lol. Fine. Meme war it is.

Ya'll better participate!...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Meme.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> lol. Fine. Meme war it is.
> 
> Ya'll better participate!...



I have a lot of what in tarnation memes stowed away that might come in handy...


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 12, 2017)

I admit it's not my weekend, but it's gonna be my year and I've been going crazy I'm stuck in here~~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Yall best come check out this meme war thread right here yall.

I started the first meme so this should be interesting.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yall best come check out this meme war thread right here yall.
> 
> I started the first meme so this should be interesting.



Make sure to rate all my threads five stars because I'm Raskell. ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

My parents are being idiots right now. Like they're really getting on my nerves. They're being really immature and apparently they don't know how to have a proper civil conversation.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

*Raskell Games - Play With Raskell*

Compliment the username above you!

Edit the username above you!

!Meme War!

What are you drinking right now?

What are you eating right now?​


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 12, 2017)

Afternoon people 

❀ Day 2 of my Irisvale blog is up! ❀ (◍•ᴗ•◍)~☆


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Afternoon people
> 
> ❀ Day 2 of my Irisvale blog is up! ❀ (◍•ᴗ•◍)~☆



Yay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> My parents are being idiots right now. Like they're really getting on my nerves. They're being really immature and apparently they don't know how to have a proper civil conversation.



Yup. And somehow it's all ends up being your fault...


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 12, 2017)

can someone make a game for cards against humanity? I missed both of the games. :/


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

mayoranika said:


> can someone make a game for cards against humanity? I missed both of the games. :/



YASS! pinkcotton please!


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 12, 2017)

i'm just refreshing this page over and over again to see if anyone made a game.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

*Raskell Games - Play With Raskell*

Bucket List

Compliment the username above you!

Edit the username above you!

!Meme War!

Pick one, you have two!

What are you drinking right now?

What are you eating right now?​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yup. And somehow it's all ends up being your fault...



Actually they didn't blame me. But I did walk to my friends house without confronting my mom and she got upset at me for it but idc.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually they didn't blame me. But I did walk to my friends house without confronting my mom and she got upset at me for it but idc.



My parents would have freaked out. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My parents would have freaked out. lol



My mom normally would but she was too busy arguing with my dad xDD

Man I can't wait to go to college.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My mom normally would but she was too busy arguing with my dad xDD
> 
> Man I can't wait to go to college.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hi!  I haven't seen you for a while! How have you been?



I've been okay  which is honestly surprising


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Do you all like this new avi/sig combo better?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 12, 2017)

i'm back


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i'm back



Hi back.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 12, 2017)

*slow clap*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Someone should start the playing of... Pick one, you have two!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

Everyone still due to play cards?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Everyone still due to play cards?



mayoranika wanted to play. I'll VM her. See if she's on.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i'm back



is this my stolen back


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> is this my stolen back



Did you take Beth's back?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

smh back stealin' 11 year olds

- - - Post Merge - - -

what's the time everyone? 8:30 for me


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> smh back stealin' 11 year olds
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what's the time everyone? 8:30 for me



5PM for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



Bruh I know I will miss this...

I already miss being in homeschool and waking up at 7 in the morning to play SM64 before my mom made me do schoolwork.

I already miss having all the free time to draw on my DSiXL and hang out with friends.

I already miss staying the night at my friend's house and us going outside early in the morning before it got too hot outside, and swinging on her swing set and doing stupid stuff.

I already miss breezing through school and learning new materials effortlessly.

I already miss going outside at like 6am to go jump on the trampoline in my backyard.

I already miss my childhood.

Oh my god Rask you're making me cry :'(

But my mom always told me I don't have to grow up. I can still go to the playground and play. I can still go out and ride my bike with my friends. I can still play SM64 in my free time. I just have a lot more responsibilities.

I honestly think that my adult life will be great. I'm getting a full ride to Ohio Wesleyan University, and I'm going there to study music and astrophysics. It will definitely take a lot of hard work, dedication, and serious motivation, but I'll be sure to make time to relive some of those childhood memories


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh my god Rask you're making me cry :'(



Sorry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Sorry.



That emotion tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

im cryin and it's not even my life


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

I've taken up The Basement. The whole entire first page. .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've taken up The Basement. The whole entire first page. .-.



Actually, b e t h a n y took the first spot xDDD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually, b e t h a n y took the first spot xDDD



I quickly trumped her.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually, b e t h a n y took the first spot xDDD



(;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> (;



Don't wink.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

i'll do what i want

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually, b e t h a n y took the first spot xDDD



you know I'm just gonna guess, you quite like the N64


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> i'll do what i want



Then... do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you know I'm just gonna guess, you quite like the N64



Well let's just say that my N64 is my baby

touch it and you die.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well let's just say that my N64 is my baby
> 
> touch it and you die.



Her nickname is... "N64."


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well let's just say that my N64 is my baby
> 
> touch it and you die.



a couple of years ago my mum almost sold hours I was pretty salty she even wanted to


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> a couple of years ago my mum almost sold hers I was pretty salty she even wanted to



When money is tight and desperately... my Mom usually sells her things before she sells mine and my siblings stuff. She's a great Mother. >3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> When money is tight and desperately... my Mom usually sells her things before she sells mine and my siblings stuff. She's a great Mother.



lmao it's not mine, it's the families, can you imagine 

i just think at that point we weren't using it heaps


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> lmao it's not mine, it's the families, can you imagine
> 
> i just think at that point we weren't using it heaps



Ah. Well... my parents would have used the same logic. ;p


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ah. Well... my parents would have used the same logic. ;p



who needs logic


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Has anyone heard from Ash Q. Scrumfleton?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 12, 2017)

Nobody

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Has anyone heard from Ash Q. Scrumfleton?


Nope


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Her nickname is... "N64."



You're darn right.




Here's my baby btw


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Pizza's here... ordered again... was ordered last night too... bbl...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

i don't even like pizza that much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm drinking coffee chillin with my... uh... N64.

I am so alone irl lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Sad


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 12, 2017)

Speaking of pizza some guy at uni has pizza and onion rings in the cafeteria at uni and his hoodie says "pizza babe" on it xD

But it's so cold here some hmu with some pizza :'(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

This song perfectly describes my current mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Why must the thread be dead when I have some free time?? *cries*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

bleep blorp sneep snorp


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

watermelon crumble


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Blackberry crumble


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Pizza's here... ordered again... was ordered last night too... bbl...



I had five slices... like... jeez Rask... tone it down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I had five slices... like... jeez Rask... tone it down.



Of a large pizza, I'm assuming?

You deserve a giant cookie.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Spoiler: This song is the definition of inspiration!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

The Misc. is basically all over The Basement.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The Misc. is basically all over The Basement.



Yep. We're slowly but surely taking over the forums.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Of a large pizza, I'm assuming?
> 
> You deserve a giant cookie.



I think it was a large pizza... maybe an extra large. ;p


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 12, 2017)

Evening, everyone.
*heavy sigh*
I _was_ going to post day 3, but family drama and bull**** killed my motivation to do so.

In any case, I'm in a pretty foul mood right now.
..I'm drawing to vent my anger. On my 3DS so none of my folks can see it.

..What are you guys up to? :/
Hopefully you all are in a better mood than I am.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm actually probably in the same mood your in, sad stuff happening in my family right now.

Also I got back from my team banquet and I had to read a senior speech to one of my close friends and I cried.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening, everyone.
> *heavy sigh*
> I _was_ going to post day 3, but family drama and bull**** killed my motivation to do so.



Aw!  I was hoping to read about day three. Hope you get motivation soon! c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening, everyone.
> *heavy sigh*
> I _was_ going to post day 3, but family drama and bull**** killed my motivation to do so.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about that 

I'm in a pretty good mood but my anxiety is through the roof right now. Idk why, I didn't even start to have really bad anxiety until a few months ago. I gtg to school tomorrow and I really hope I don't have an anxiety attack.

Btw what application do you use to draw on your 3DS? I use Flipnote Studio 3D ^^


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

Feeling crappy currently.
Parents ordered Pizza, and I somehow vomited the food. Mostly because I drank water that tasted like crap.
rip 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Evening, everyone.
> *heavy sigh*
> I _was_ going to post day 3, but family drama and bull**** killed my motivation to do so.
> 
> ...


Ahh don't worry.
Hopefully everything gets better.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Feeling crappy currently.
> Parents ordered Pizza, and I somehow vomited the food. Mostly because I drank water that tasted like crap.
> rip



That sucks! Your (delicious) dinner was ruined! :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

It's 10:10pm, so I'm gonna go to bed, maybe get on for a few minutes tomorrow morning before I get to school.

Only 103 more days until Super Mario 64 day!! ^^

And 91 days until my 18th birthday (and Rask's 16th bday lol).


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's 10:10pm, so I'm gonna go to bed, maybe get on for a few minutes tomorrow morning before I get to school.
> 
> Only 103 more days until Super Mario 64 day!! ^^
> 
> And 91 days until my 18th birthday (and Rask's 16th bday lol).



G'night! Don't let the Raskell bite!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 12, 2017)

Eh everything will get better I suppose.

Also @N64, I use the Colors!3D app. I used to use Flipnote Studio 3D.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Eh everything will get better I suppose.
> 
> Also @N64, I use the Colors!3D app. I used to use Flipnote Studio 3D.



Gary Allan once said sang...





> Every storm runs, runs out of rain
> Just like every dark night turns into day
> Every heartache will fade away
> Just like every storm runs, runs out of rain
> ...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

What do ya'll think about the existence of extraterrestrials?


----------



## scotch (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What do ya'll think about the existence of extraterrestrials?



DONT EVEN OMG


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What do ya'll think about the existence of extraterrestrials?



They probably do, with all the galaxies in the universe


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

scotch said:


> DONT EVEN OMG



What? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> They probably do, with all the galaxies in the universe



The possibility of their existence is substantial.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 12, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening, everyone.
> *heavy sigh*
> I _was_ going to post day 3, but family drama and bull**** killed my motivation to do so.
> 
> ...



Meh, I'm okay for now. 
But I keep going through short bursts of being really down and anxious lately...because of probably stupid reasons. I hope your fam situation gets better!

I'm just trying to finish off an assignment that I have no idea what I'm doing with haha.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Meh, I'm okay for now.
> But I keep going through short bursts of being really down and anxious lately...because of probably stupid reasons. I hope your fam situation gets better!
> 
> I'm just trying to finish off an assignment that I have no idea what I'm doing with haha.



I see your avatar changed, Magix!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I see your avatar changed, Magix!



Yeah I did  I never really liked my previous one that much but I love this new one ♡


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah I did  I never really liked my previous one that much but I love this new one ♡



I think both of your avatars, previous and new, were perfect!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

My avatar will never change. The number 1 hat will never leave Walker's possession!

Unless, of course, he finds another SpongeBob hat...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

My avatar will change once I find an Anna mask


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Watch my avatar (and signature) change tomorrow! ;p

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Raskell Games - Play With Raskell*

Compliment the person above you!

Compliment Yourself

Edit the username above you!

!Meme War!

What are you drinking right now?

What are you eating right now?​


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> My avatar will change once I find an Anna mask



Woah your birthday is a day before mine


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Can't wait to post another poem

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Woah your birthday is a day before mine



damn


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 12, 2017)

Eh. My profile pic most likely won't change. (I'll remove it depending on my mood)
(If I feel depressed af, then it'll be empty)

I'm too lazy to get a better one, or draw one. (Or even pay tbt for one)
Get used to seeing this pic of *Lip*(aka Flower Fairy in ACNL), she's not leaving anytime soon.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Eh. My profile pic most likely won't change. (I'll remove it depending on my mood)
> (If I feel depressed af, then it'll be empty)
> 
> I'm too lazy to get a better one, or draw one. (Or even pay tbt for one)
> Get used to seeing this pic of *Lip*(aka Flower Fairy in ACNL), she's not leaving anytime soon.



Your avvy is so cool though  I've always loved it so much!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok. So. Anyone got villager or song of the week requests? ^.^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Your avvy is so cool though  I've always loved it so much!



Haha, thank you. Panel de Pon(JP)/Tetris Attack(NA) is one of my favorite childhood games, hands down. Easily my favorite SNES/Super Famicom game to date, second to Super Mario World.
I'm so glad Nintendo didn't abandon this fun puzzle franchise.
I really hope they make a new Puzzle League for the Switch.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjtonY5DL_w7eca_Cd0kALs5CZGMxsSqn


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ok. So. Anyone got villager or song of the week requests? ^.^



Can I request Walker?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Can I request Walker?



I second that I like walker


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Can I request Walker?



Sure. I'll add him to the requested!  Do you also have a song of the week to suggest?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I second that I like walker



Pick a different one... due to the rules.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

Punchy!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Sure. I'll add him to the requested!  Do you also have a song of the week to suggest?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What I hate rules


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Punchy!



Added! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> What I hate rules



I hate to enforce them.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I hate to enforce them.



How do I leave the misc


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> How do I leave the misc



Become a looser.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Become a looser.



a looser


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> a looser



to quote Hank Hill, "LOSER! YOUR A LOSER!"


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

For the first time in 2 days I think I'm the lost one


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> For the first time in 2 days I think I'm the lost one



He quoted _King Of The Hill_.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> He quoted _King Of The Hill_.



I'm still lost sorry 

Cannot compute on a scale from 1 - Beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

its no use


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Can we play _Cards Against Humanity_, pink? If a third person plays with us?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Candied apple house


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Candied apple house



No. Just no.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

CANDIED

- - - Post Merge - - -

APPLEBY

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOUSE


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

pinkcotton abandoned us!la, la, dee, dee, da, la...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Everyone in Place your random thoughts. is a guilder but yet we're posting there. lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Shshsshs ssshhhhhh it's okay


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Shshsshs ssshhhhhh it's okay



Is it?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

You can trust me I swear


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I love ya'll!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Spoiler:  







 Beth has a coconut wow


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coconut! I've always wanted to try one...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty good


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I think I'm *finally* heading to bed. Night all. ^u^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Night FBI is watching you


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think I'm *finally* heading to bed. Night all. ^u^



Stop lying to yourself, and more importantly us


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Stop lying to yourself, and more importantly us


too many lies


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning yall, I'm super tired and yet I have to wake up at 5Am to get ready for a boring school day!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Morning yall, I'm super tired and yet I have to wake up at 5Am to get ready for a boring school day!



Good morning rip

Just got back from Adele it was the most amazing experience of my life Beth/Beth would go again


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

Best feeling ever!! I woke up....and I wasn't tired!!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Best feeling ever!! I woke up....and I wasn't tired!!



What have you done with the *real* pinkcotton?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

just became an acnl millionaire

- - - Post Merge - - -

also congrats on 5k Rask! (maybe now you can go outside)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> just became an acnl millionaire



Cool. I just got five thousand posts under my belt.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi! You guys have probably seen me around and id like to join this guild please! Id like to donate some tbt who should I send it to?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> Hi! You guys have probably seen me around and id like to join this guild please! Id like to donate some tbt who should I send it to?



Welcome to the guild!  All donations are to pinkcotton for the guild!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Afternoon people 

Day 3 of my blog is now up! 

I'll try to get day 4 done today.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Afternoon people
> 
> Day 3 of my blog is now up!
> 
> I'll try to get day 4 done today.



Oh! I just blogged about a house I created in Sims 2 just now!  I'll go check out your blog for sure!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

What's everyone doing?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Working on Day 4. • ω •)

...And stalking my mailbox to see if my cards showed up ??)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Working on Day 4. • ω •)
> 
> ...And stalking my mailbox to see if my cards showed up ??)



I know that feeling. ??)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What do ya'll think about the existence of extraterrestrials?



I want to believe


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I want to believe



*X-files theme song tunes in*


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Update: My Sanrio Cards arrived today!! ♥


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *X-files theme song tunes in*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Update: My Sanrio Cards arrived today!! ♥



Yay!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Writing an essay about why large businesses are hurting small businesses.

It's actually more interesting than it sounds ^^

Omg this is my 900th post xDD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

someone reported me for saying the word 'accurate' in the feminust thread alright


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> someone reported me for saying the word 'accurate' in the feminust thread alright



I got reported once for telling someone that they were selling an item for more than it was worth.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got reported once for telling someone that they were selling an item for more than it was worth.



I get reported for being Raskell.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got reported once for telling someone that they were selling an item for more than it was worth.



Im just laughing tbh, they sure showed me for having a different view to them


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone know what forum to host a spam TBT giveaway on?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

I desperately need these controllers in my life


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know what forum to host a spam TBT giveaway on?



You could ask... The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I desperately need these controllers in my life



Yo, those controllers are mad sexy. I _love_ the Princess Peach one! ❀


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I desperately need these controllers in my life



I like the DK one!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I get reported for being Raskell.



I feel so bad for you. People don't seem to get tje thing that ypu can be friends with people with opposing opinions like ??? Chill ???

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it bad that I like the Waluigi one...? XD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I feel so bad for you. People don't seem to get tje thing that ypu can be friends with people with opposing opinions like ??? Chill ???



exactly, at least be respectful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Is it bad that I like the Waluigi one...? XD



Nope. Waluigi is my bro on Mario Kart 8.

I like that one and the Wario one too. I play as him when Waluigi isn't a playable character xD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

I just love that Waluigis legs stick out of every kart in Mario Kart 8


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been on Youtube and TBT all day. I need a life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I just love that Waluigis legs stick out of every kart in Mario Kart 8


I also love how Bowser looks way too big for the pipe frame xDD

I have a lot of pics from Miiverse of me beating up my all-time rival Luigi, but this one is a personal favorite:


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What have you done with the *real* pinkcotton?


She's gone...



Raskell said:


> What's everyone doing?


Eating on my bed while browsing TBT.


Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know what forum to host a spam TBT giveaway on?


The Basement!


Raskell said:


> I've been on Youtube and TBT all day. I need a life.



Don't we all?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

​I'm drawing a SM Odyssey picture atm on my 3DSXL. In case you don't know what it is, it's Mario throwing his boomerang-like anthropomorphic hat.

It looks kind of crappy right now. Thinking I might do a few edits... ^^


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

Found my old 3DS.
Everything on my cartridge gets deleted when I put there!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I just got SiriusXM access!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I also love how Bowser looks way too big for the pipe frame xDD
> 
> I have a lot of pics from Miiverse of me beating up my all-time rival Luigi, but this one is a personal favorite:
> View attachment 195671



OMG it's the Waluigi death stare xD remember when the Luigi death stare was a thing? It was a good meme


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> OMG it's the Waluigi death stare xD remember when the Luigi death stare was a thing? It was a good meme



Luigi death stare? :x


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Luigi death stare? :x



Just google it my friend. You won't be disappointed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> OMG it's the Waluigi death stare xD remember when the Luigi death stare was a thing? It was a good meme



Yes, good times...

But now look who's givin the death stare >:3


- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Luigi death stare? :x







Here you go Rask ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yes, good times...
> 
> But now look who's givin the death stare >:3
> View attachment 195678
> ...



I'm probably going to watch that later on and laugh my butt off at it once again tbh xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Are villager and song of the week going to be generated, pink?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

Song I'll do right now! Aren't you in charge of villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

*YOU HAVE BEEN LEMONIFIED*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Song I'll do right now! Aren't you in charge of villager?



I thought you generate both of them. ;p


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *YOU HAVE BEEN LEMONIFIED*


 
I feel violated


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I thought you generate both of them. ;p



I thought you're in charge of it. ;p


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I thought you generate both of them. ;p



I thought you're in charge of it. ;p


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

finished my home loan in acnl


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> finished my home loan in acnl



How you get the money breh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How you get the money breh



gimme the bells


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Beep boop.

Day 4 is going to be kinda bare lol, no screenshots as I'm trying to save my TBT ; _ ;
(I kinda want to change my username.. I'm sick of SD. Like, I'm trying to escape my old 16-year-old self, not embrace it.)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How you get the money breh



Buy it from here xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

So this is coming to Columbus and I started to like fangirl over it or something xDDD

This would be really cool to go to though^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Beep boop.
> 
> Day 4 is going to be kinda bare lol, no screenshots as I'm trying to save my TBT ; _ ;
> (I kinda want to change my username.. I'm sick of SD. Like, I'm trying to escape my old 16-year-old self, not embrace it.)



But I love your username xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I thought you're in charge of it. ;p



Can you pwease do it for mwe? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Beep boop.
> 
> Day 4 is going to be kinda bare lol, no screenshots as I'm trying to save my TBT ; _ ;
> (I kinda want to change my username.. I'm sick of SD. Like, I'm trying to escape my old 16-year-old self, not embrace it.)



Do you still have your ten seashells?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2017)

I think I'll shorten my username to Magix at some stage, if I can't think of anything else that's actually creative


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell is still here.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Raskell is still here.



I don't think anyone asked


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> But I love your username xD



I don't. ._. It's too.. Idk lame? Weird? It's just two words jammed together. :X



Raskell said:


> Do you still have your ten seashells?



Nope.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

I never had seashells *cry*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I never had seashells *cry*



You had welcome TBT bells. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You had welcome TBT bells. lol



Yeah but that was like 5 1/2 years ago xDDD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Does it cost TBT to upload an attachment?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Does it cost TBT to upload an attachment?



I believe it costs 2 tbt


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Does it cost TBT to upload an attachment?



I think it does. I had almost 100 tbt but after I published Day 3.. I ended up with 37... ; _ ;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

oh now I know why I was losing tbt lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

I put one of my favorite FS3DS drawings of mine in my sig

My mayor and my fav villager


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I think it does. I had almost 100 tbt but after I published Day 3.. I ended up with 37... ; _ ;



Just use imgur. It's free.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I believe it costs 2 tbt



Crap, really?  Well then.  Too bad I'm addicted to the Meme War thread lol.


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I believe it costs 2 tbt


Really?
I don't pay anything at all...
Maybe it's because I uncheck the box?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Crap, really?  Well then.  Too bad I'm addicted to the Meme War thread lol.





Flare21 said:


> Really?
> I don't pay anything at all...
> Maybe it's because I uncheck the box?





B e t h a n y said:


> oh now I know why I was losing tbt lmao





SunsetDelta said:


> I think it does. I had almost 100 tbt but after I published Day 3.. I ended up with 37... ; _ ;



Just use imgur!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Just use imgur!



Yeah, I'm definitely going to use that from now on >.<

Day 4 is up. Sorry for the lack of screenshots ?_?
All future entries/days will use imgur from now on.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going to use that from now on >.<
> 
> Day 4 is up. Sorry for the lack of screenshots ?_?
> All future entries/days will use imgur from now on.



Imgur is a beauty!  The good thing about it is that it is free!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Imgur is a beauty!  The good thing about it is that it is free!



What's even sillier is that I have an imgur account, but I was so excited on making an Irisvale blog, that I completely forgot about it! Haha.. I'm such a dork. :'D


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Haha.. I'm such a dork. :'D



You're our dork!  hehe


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

This is my favorite image. 


Spoiler:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> This is my favorite image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Again, what in the name of all that's holy is that?!


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Again, what in the name of all that's holy is that?!


It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Again, what in the name of all that's holy is that?!



Like Flare said... it's a thing of beauty... jeez...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey Raskell this is the Trump dollar that sits on my desk

Like a holy overseer or my guardian angel lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 195691
> Hey Raskell this is the Trump dollar that sits on my desk
> 
> Like a holy overseer or my guardian angel lol



Can it be my holy overseer or my guardian angel too?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Can it be my holy overseer or my guardian angel too?



Sure

Trump will always watch over you in times of pleasure and times of sorrow. When all else seems to fail, Trump will be there.

That was not an offensive remark I just made lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sure
> 
> Trump will always watch over you in times of pleasure and times of sorrow. When all else seems to fail, Trump will be there.
> 
> That was not an offensive remark I just made lol



Ok.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Three moderators visited my page recently.

I feel like they're ganging up on me ._.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm listening to pop music... stalking the forums... right now. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm listening to pop music... stalking the forums... right now. What's everyone else doing?



I'm bouta go to bed cause it's 11:40pm and I am expecting to go to school tomorrow.

Though idk, we have a winter weather advisory here, and we're supposed to get snow all through the night so I might be able to stay home tomorrow


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm bouta go to bed cause it's 11:40pm and I am expecting to go to school tomorrow.
> 
> Though idk, we have a winter weather advisory here, and we're supposed to get snow all through the night so I might be able to stay home tomorrow



I hope you do get to stay home tomorrow!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm working on Day 5. (Days 1~4 are up for those who missed it, it's The Irisvale Times)

Hopefully I'll be able to put 5(today, the 13th) and 6(the 14th)'s entries tomorrow.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Hopefully it snows alot. 

Course... it could change to rain. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Night all. :3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I'm working on Day 5. (Days 1~4 are up for those who missed it, it's The Irisvale Times)
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to put 5(today, the 13th) and 6(the 14th)'s entries tomorrow.



I cannot wait to see day five and six, SD! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Hopefully it snows alot.
> 
> Course... it could change to rain. ;-;
> 
> ...



Hopefully it does! :3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm so tired guys ._.
My dog kept on waking me up last night and I couldn't figure out why...until a fully woke up this morning to find that she'd vomited on and in my bed twice. 
So now I'm hella tired and have got assignments and tests to study for r.i.p. xD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm on March Break


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Villager of the week winner is Flare21! Her villager was Molly!


Spoiler:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Villager of the week winner is Flare21! Her villager was Molly!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



ew IE


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

Requesting Lolly again!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear guilder,

*Villager and the song of the week are being hosted in the guild for 3/12/2017 to 3/19/2017. Any requests should be posted in the thread.*


Spoiler:  



*~ Information ~​*♢ The villager and song of the week is will be sponsored for a week on the first page! c:

♢ The requests for villager and song of the week will be generated randomly each week by an online random generator. Proof of the result will try to be exhibited! ^.^

♢ The requests determine the upcoming villager and song of the week! Requests of villager of the week are always being accepted by Raskell. Requests of song of the week are always being accepted by pinkcotton. Just post in the thread who you request! c:





Spoiler:  



To see the current villager and song for the week check the first page of the guild, the third and fourth post. 

Past villagers of the week can be seen here; http://imgur.com/a/ZvxWU

Past songs of the week can be seen here; https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjtonY5DL_w7eca_Cd0kALs5CZGMxsSqn


Heart to heart,
Rask​


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm on March Break



Spring break? Same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> I'm so tired guys ._.
> My dog kept on waking me up last night and I couldn't figure out why...until a fully woke up this morning to find that she'd vomited on and in my bed twice.
> So now I'm hella tired and have got assignments and tests to study for r.i.p. xD



I hate when pets vomit on my bed... that's just... no...

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Requesting Lolly again!



Added.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

My spring break starts on April 1st...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My spring break starts on April 1st...



How long is your spring break?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm heading to bed...


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

A week.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got a 3 week mid-semester break starting April 10th I think c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How long is your spring break?



My school is the only one in the state of Ohio that doesn't get a spring break xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

School is cancelled^^ now I get to be cozy in my bed for the next 2 hours!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My school is the only one in the state of Ohio that doesn't get a spring break xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> School is cancelled^^ now I get to be cozy in my bed for the next 2 hours!



Same here!
Big blizzard hit n.n


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been humming this song all morning. It's literally stuck in my head.

I need to stop checking out my activity log .-.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 14, 2017)

I nominate Doc for villager of the week.

I also nominate Shiny (Metal Cover) - Jonathan Young.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I nominate Doc for villager of the week.



I second that.

I love your signature animation btw ^^


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I second that.
> 
> I love your signature animation btw ^^



Thank you!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning. Working on days 5 and 6 today in Irisvale.

Re-nominating *Carmen* once again!

Looks like I won song of the week! (Shelter)

This time I nominate _"Believer"_ by *Imagine Dragons*!
(Blame Nintendo, lol. I love that song.)


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

Morning everyone


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> Morning everyone



Hi there!


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hi there!



How're you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

What's the best way to spend a snow day?

Playin N64 ^^


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What's the best way to spend a snow day?
> 
> Playin N64 ^^



I have a job so I don't get snow days.   /jealous


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

I've only been in snow 3 times. Never seen it fall before!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I have a job so I don't get snow days.   /jealous



I'm not allowed to get a job until I'm in college, so when I don't have schoolwork I just play piano or one of my NES/SNES/N64/GCN/Wii/Wii U/3DS games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> I've only been in snow 3 times. Never seen it fall before!



Come to Ohio, where the weather waits until it's almost spring time to start snowing a lot.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi! :^) I'm currently snowed in. And it's about to get worse lol. I was already on spring break but it feels nice and cozy to have a day snowed in. I just hope I don't lose power D:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

Just bought 3 sakura eggs >.<
So exciteddd

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> How're you?



I'm pretty amazing! And you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Ooh, I see a few of you also have snow days!  Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

all you 'Muricans talking about snow, how about yall come to Canada? Specifically Cape Breton, where we get like 400 cm of snow each winter!


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I'm pretty amazing! And you?



I'm good! Having myself a bit of a movie day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> all you 'Muricans talking about snow, how about yall come to Canada? Specifically Cape Breton, where we get like 400 cm of snow each winter!



I think Ohio offers the perfect amount of snow for me. About 6 in a year, sometimes more, and sometimes none.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

It hasn't snowed where I'm at in years, haha.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think Ohio offers the perfect amount of snow for me. About 6 in a year, sometimes more, and sometimes none.



8-12in (or more) in VT!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you live in Vermont?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you live in Vermont?



Yup! Super lovely in the Fall time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, you live super close to me!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow, you live super close to me!


Just found out that you're actually older then me... i thought i was the old fart of the group xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

How old is everyone here? I'm curious. I know that Raskell is 15.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow, you live super close to me!



Ahhh where do you live!

Also I'm 15 as well


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How old is everyone here? I'm curious. I know that Raskell is 15.


I think your 17, Marshals 16, i'm 16 and pretty sure everyone else is 15


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I think your 17, Marshals 16, i'm 16 and pretty sure everyone else is 15



Yes, I'm going to be 17 in April.  Raskell is 15 and pinkcotton doesn't want her age disclosed.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm 16 as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I think your 17, Marshals 16, i'm 16 and pretty sure everyone else is 15



You're darn right I'm 17 I'll be 18 in 89 days

Is anyone in the guild older than I am?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

It's good to be a senior in this group


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is anyone in the guild older than I am?



I think not, you have the honorary title of guild elder

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there a minimum age you have to be to join Bell Tree Forums? I didn't notice one when I signed up but forums typically have an age requirement.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I think not, you have the honorary title of guild elder
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there a minimum age you have to be to join Bell Tree Forums? I didn't notice one when I signed up but forums typically have an age requirement.



I'd say there isn't, but a maturity filter is definitely a must


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I think not, you have the honorary title of guild elder
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there a minimum age you have to be to join Bell Tree Forums? I didn't notice one when I signed up but forums typically have an age requirement.



I'm the official guild elder 

I don't think there is an age requirement. I haven't heard about anything like that here so I'm assuming there isn't one. You could ask the staff though.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm the official guild elder
> 
> I don't think there is an age requirement. I haven't heard about anything like that here so I'm assuming there isn't one. You could ask the staff though.


If we ever met up id challenge you in Mario Kart 64 and F-ZERO X


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If we ever met up id challenge you in Mario Kart 64 and F-ZERO X



I would beat you in Mario Kart 64 xDD

Though you would prob beat me in f-zero cause I've never played it before. I mean, unless I caught on really fast


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If we ever met up id challenge you in Mario Kart 64 and F-ZERO X



I could destroy both of you in Smash Melee


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would beat you in Mario Kart 64 xDD
> 
> Though you would prob beat me in f-zero cause I've never played it before. I mean, unless I caught on really fast



Idno.... i can Tokyo Drift with Wario


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I could destroy both of you in Smash Melee



I know you could cause I am terrible at Super Smash Bros. I can never remember the button combinations xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Idno.... i can Tokyo Drift with Wario



I'm sorry hun but the yellow guy is mine


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know you could cause I am terrible at Super Smash Bros. I can never remember the button combinations xDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If it came to that i'd just switch to Toad


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 14, 2017)

Off topic but have any of you played TBT Mafia? Is that still even a thing? It looks like it hasn't been touched since 2014


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

can't believe you'd steal my main :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If it came to that i'd just switch to Toad



that works

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> can't believe you'd steal my main :/



sry but I'm the guild elder xD


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Villager of the week winner is Flare21! *Her* villager was Molly!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Yay! 
..."Her"???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Yay!
> ..."Her"???



oh boiiii xDDDDD


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You're darn right I'm 17 I'll be 18 in 89 days
> 
> Is anyone in the guild older than I am?



I'm turning 22 years old tomorrow.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Currently 15.
Will be turning 16 in June.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I'm turning 22 years old tomorrow.



SO we're both guild elders then ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just wrote a new blog entry. It was a very mandatory one, too. Like I felt the need to vent but a good vent. 

I kinda suck at writing blogs tho so heh


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

For song of the week I nominate House of cards by Bts
For villager of the week Chops


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 14, 2017)

Villager of the week: Cole
Song of the week: Crush by Yuna


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I nominate this for song of the week ^^


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> all you 'Muricans talking about snow, how about yall come to Canada? Specifically Cape Breton, where we get like 400 cm of snow each winter!



Canada is such a beautiful country. I'd happily move there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 21, no matter how old I get I'll still always play animal crossing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm 19, turning 20 in November.

It's kinda scary to think that I'm turning 20 this year


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I'm 19, turning 20 in November.
> 
> It's kinda scary to think that I'm turning 20 this year



I liked turning 20. There's a nice sense of maturity that comes with no longer being a teenager, even though nothing really changed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I need motivation


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Day 5 is up. Hopefully I'll be able to get Day 6 up before the day ends..
Eh. To me my birthday is just another "average" day now tbh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

So wait... If everyone here is either 2-3 years younger or 2-3 years older than I am... does that make me the middle child?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Day 5 is up. Hopefully I'll be able to get Day 6 up before the day ends..
> Eh. To me my birthday is just another "average" day now tbh


Yeah I feel that too 


xSuperMario64x said:


> So wait... If everyone here is either 2-3 years younger or 2-3 years older than I am... does that make me the middle child?


I suppose it does xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess a lot of you got the day off? Huh? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> Off topic but have any of you played TBT Mafia? Is that still even a thing? It looks like it hasn't been touched since 2014



I tried playing it but I was banned near the end of it. I was also unexperienced and a nuisance.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I guess a lot of you got the day off? Huh?



I sure did


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Well I'm mildly irritated. My next batch of cards were supposed to arrive between the 10th and the 14th..
It's the 14th. I checked the mail today.. And still no cards. Bah.

I'm working on day 6 right now. It's kinda meh though so there won't be that much screenshots for it, if any.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Well I'm mildly irritated. My next batch of cards were supposed to arrive between the 10th and the 14th..
> It's the 14th. I checked the mail today.. And still no cards. Bah.
> 
> I'm working on day 6 right now. It's kinda meh though so there won't be that much screenshots for it, if any.



It's okay. I ordered a phone case off of Amazon, and it was supposed to arrive around Jan 31st.

I still haven't gotten it .-.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

It's snowing so much right now!!!
All you can see is white oh my goodness


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> It's snowing so much right now!!!
> All you can see is white oh my goodness



It's starting to melt here.

Hoping we get more so I can have a 2 hour delay tomorrow ^^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's okay. I ordered a phone case off of Amazon, and it was supposed to arrive around Jan 31st.
> 
> I still haven't gotten it .-.



My goodness, really?? Did you ever contact them or something?
(My cards were from eBay so.. {The seller was 100% positive so idk maybe it'll be a day late. That's OK, I guess. Looks like my birthday won't be too boring.})


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's okay. I ordered a phone case off of Amazon, and it was supposed to arrive around Jan 31st.
> 
> I still haven't gotten it .-.



Contact Amazon...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's starting to melt here.
> 
> Hoping we get more so I can have a 2 hour delay tomorrow ^^



I'm probably getting another snowday! It's a full blown blizzard here


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

Despite what everyone says I've never had any bad experiences with eBay...and my family and I have brought so much off there


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow really? I live in southern New York and we got snow overnight and into the morning, then it started raining and now it's just windy outside. We thought we were going to get it a lot worse. I hope you guys get off from school though hehe! I was already off on spring break but I'm enjoying it anyway B)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

What's snow?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Despite what everyone says I've never had any bad experiences with eBay...and my family and I have brought so much off there



Neither have I! So far I only bought amiibo cards.. Carmen arrived safely a week or so later, but the new cards haven't showed up yet? I ordered them on the 8th. (Seems pretty average to me.. But I'll see about that tomorrow.)


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Have you ever seen snow or do you just not get it where you live?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Have you ever seen snow or do you just not get it where you live?



I don't get it where I live.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Have you ever seen snow or do you just not get it where you live?



I'm sure it doesn't snow much in Texas...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sure it doesn't snow much in Texas...



It only snows Raskell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I downloaded a 3D model of the SM64 logo on Blender, and the letters weren't colored! And the 64 is black for some reason... shouldn't it be red?
Anyways, I'm working on recoloring the faces of the model so the letters look like they should.


It's like a 3D coloring book!


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh wow, yeah you definitely won't get any snow there lol. Could be nice if you like warmer weather though  Personally I like the winter though.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Let's play, "Quick, Before The Mods Come!"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Let's play, "Quick, Before The Mods Come!"



still busy 3d coloring xDD

I'll get on if the number I have to say is... *64.*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> still busy 3d coloring xDD



You're keeping up with this thread too.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

Woooo I've reached my 1000th post


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I feel accomplished for putting a 64 in the mod thread xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Woooo I've reached my 1000th post



I'm about to :3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel accomplished for putting a 64 in the mod thread xDDD



It was a truly beautiful post congratulations


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Woooo I've reached my 1000th post



Yay!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

I keep on getting ninja'd in the mod thread xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I keep on getting ninja'd in the mod thread xD



That's what I'm there for. I keep up with the ninja'd.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Here's my beautiful SM64 logo, colored correctly.
I'm missing the Nintendo Copyright 1996 below it but whatev


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 195718
> Here's my beautiful SM64 logo, colored correctly.
> I'm missing the Nintendo Copyright 1996 below it but whatev



That's awesome ^^ did you make your avatar as well or?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> That's awesome ^^ did you make your avatar as well or?



No. I tried to animate the N64 logo spinning and it looked terrible xDD

Oh, and I added the Nintendo copyright 1996, and another lamp. It looks better now:


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No. I tried to animate the N64 logo spinning and it looked terrible xDD
> 
> Oh, and I added the Nintendo copyright 1996, and another lamp. It looks better now:
> View attachment 195720



Make that your signature? ;p


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

possibly


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> possibly



Or you can make Raskell your signature...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> possibly



You drawing in your sig is really cool ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> You drawing in your sig is really cool ^^



Thxx ^^

My mayor and my favorite villager


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone here read books written by Justin Cronin?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Has anyone here read books written by Justin Cronin?



Never heard of him

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG MY SIG PIC IS BLINDING MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

if anyone wants to donate cash lmk
once pink finishes my order i owe her 150tbt bells and if u look to my left


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> if anyone wants to donate cash lmk
> once pink finishes my order i owe her 150tbt bells and if u look to my left



Don't mooch off of other guilders please. You shouldn't order something in Re-tail if you don't have the TBT. You might have to give her a "tasty cake" collectible if you want to be fair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> if anyone wants to donate cash lmk
> once pink finishes my order i owe her 150tbt bells and if u look to my left



But how come you spent 150 TBT even though you didn't have that much?? 



HOLY CRAP THIS WAS MY 1000TH POST!!!!!!!!

I feel like I've surpassed a milestone in my life lol


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

sHHHHHHHHHHH

k

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> But how come you spent 150 TBT even though you didn't have that much??



congrats on your thousandth post


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats on your one thousandth post, N64. Time to celebrate in, "The Post Milestone Thread!"


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> if anyone wants to donate cash lmk
> once pink finishes my order i owe her 150tbt bells and if u look to my left



Aw man r.i.p. my dude. I would but I'm buying heaps for my town rn so watch my tbt slowly disappear.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

new game thread 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412095-Last-Letter-Game


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> new game thread
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412095-Last-Letter-Game



I don't get how to play it.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't get how to play it.



you say the utter opposite

- - - Post Merge - - -

peace-> war

but in elongated sentences


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> new game thread
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412095-Last-Letter-Game



aren't there already a lot of threads where you make a word off the last letter of the word before it?


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> aren't there already a lot of threads where you make a word off the last letter of the word before it?



but none like this :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> but none like this :]



okay den


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

is 20tbt too much for an ABD?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> is 20tbt too much for an ABD?



I've sold them for ten TBT but twenty TBT doesn't sound too outrageous. Who's selling you one? Or are you selling one?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've sold them for ten TBT but twenty TBT doesn't sound too outrageous. Who's selling you one? Or are you selling one?



some scotch guy is selling me it


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> some scotch guy is selling me it



uh


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> some scotch guy is selling me it



Try to buy it for twelve TBT? I would also try to pay after you receive it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> uh



this is kinda awkward lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

don't think he'll lower, 13 is the absolute highest i'll go


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> don't think he'll lower, 13 is the absolute highest i'll go



uh im literally right here


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> uh im literally right here



Ok. So? He's seeking advice. He's not out of line.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> uh im literally right here



maybe "face-to-face" negotiation would work?

Maybe in a different thread? (hint hint the thread you came from)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> uh im literally right here


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>



Whenever Raskell is here, it's an awkward situation.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

current, simpler, thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412098-LOTTERY


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm having dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets with barbeque chips with dinner. How about ya'll?


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm having dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets with barbeque chips with dinner. How about ya'll?



i am currently starving myself

- - - Post Merge - - -

***not being serious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm having dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets with barbeque chips with dinner. How about ya'll?



I love chicken... *sobs*



jk I'm eating chili ramen noodles cause I love spicy stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> current, simpler, thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412098-LOTTERY



i'm not a gambler tho

and for some reason this seems like a scam...?

idk i'm just a bit skeptical after you came here and asked for TBT.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love chicken... *sobs*
> 
> 
> 
> jk I'm eating chili ramen noodles cause I love spicy stuff



I've been wanting ramen for a long time but we're too expensive.

Wow. Did I just say that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've been wanting ramen for a long time but we're too expensive.
> 
> Wow. Did I just say that?



My parents are cheap af xDDDD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My parents are cheap af xDDDD



Same here xD

It's lunch here, so I'm going to have my sandwich and some cake because I'm real creative when it comes to packed lunches *sarcasm*


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Omg I've been craving ramen for the longest time but we only have the chicken flavor in my house and I'm a vegetarian


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Well I'm finally caught up on my entries! Day 6 is up.

I can relax and draw stuff now haha!
(I have this really wicked idea in my head and I want to draw it before it leaves my mind agh)


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg I've been craving ramen for the longest time but we only have the chicken flavor in my house and I'm a vegetarian



omg finally someone who understands my pain


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Last time I had ramen was several weeks ago.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> omg finally someone who understands my pain



You're a vegetarian too?!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2017)

I should become vegetarian.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> You're a vegetarian too?!



yes!! It's one of the best decisions I've made tbh :') It feels great knowing you're not eating a dead animal
#meatismurder #morrissey lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I should become vegetarian.



No. Meat is too delicious!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> yes!! It's one of the best decisions I've made tbh :') It feels great knowing you're not eating a dead animal
> #meatismurder #morrissey lol



But being a vegetarian means your eating a dead plant, does it not?

#plantlivesmatter


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I should become vegetarian.



Go for it! I recommend transitioning slowly. First cut out red meats, then cut out turkey and chicken, and lastly cut out fish. It's easier than going cold turkey (pun intended). If you need some inspiration I could recommend you some documentaries to watch, people don't really realize just how damaging the animal agriculture truly is until you look at it up close


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But being a vegetarian means your eating a dead plant, does it not?
> 
> #plantlivesmatter



plants aren't hung upside down with their throats slit and mocked and made an embarrassment of. I'd rather eat a ''dead'' plant then eat something that used to walk and talk XD


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> yes!! It's one of the best decisions I've made tbh :') It feels great knowing you're not eating a dead animal
> #meatismurder #morrissey lol



Hahaha agreed. My main motives were my personal health (which has certainly improved) and the environment-- vegetarians have a much smaller carbon footprint than meat eaters. I love animals too though ^_^


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm legit turning into Morrissey I need to stop


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I'm legit turning into Morrissey I need to stop



Lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Go for it! I recommend transitioning slowly. First cut out red meats, then cut out turkey and chicken, and lastly cut out fish. It's easier than going cold turkey (pun intended). If you need some inspiration I could recommend you some documentaries to watch, people don't really realize just how damaging the animal agriculture truly is until you look at it up close



Then don't eat from places that hoard cows in factories where they can never see the light. That actually makes the meat taste terrible, anyways. You can go to a local grocer that raises livestock in your area, and maybe even go visit their animals at the farm and see how well they're doing.

The truth is that many people claim that all large corporations treat their animals poorly, when this is not the case. Take it from farmers all across the US to tell you that they raise their animals with everything they need. They never abuse their animals. Companies can get into serious trouble for abusing animals. And many people rely on animal agriculture and livestock for an income, so by convincing people that animal agriculture is bad, that may make some people lose their jobs.

I don't want to come across as mean or anything, but being a vegetarian isn't really any better than being an omnivore. It's just a choice some people make. Sometimes because they can't eat certain types of meat. I planned on going vegetarian once, when I thought that animals were tortured for their food, but I see it like this: as long as you appreciate what you eat and aren't a jerk about it, then eating another animal is okay. At least they're not alive!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuellaMagiMe said:


> plants aren't hung upside down with their throats slit and mocked and made an embarrassment of. I'd rather eat a ''dead'' plant then eat something that used to walk and talk XD



most people don't mock nor embarrass their animals.

And plants are torn from their roots or stems and cut up into chunks or squeezed until there's nothing left. That sounds pretty brutal to me...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Then don't eat from places that hoard cows in factories where they can never see the light. That actually makes the meat taste terrible, anyways. You can go to a local grocer that raises livestock in your area, and maybe even go visit their animals at the farm and see how well they're doing.
> 
> The truth is that many people claim that all large corporations treat their animals poorly, when this is not the case. Take it from farmers all across the US to tell you that they raise their animals with everything they need. They never abuse their animals. Companies can get into serious trouble for abusing animals. And many people rely on animal agriculture and livestock for an income, so by convincing people that animal agriculture is bad, that may make some people lose their jobs.
> 
> ...



This isn't Brewster's Caf?. No need to be that serious. lol


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Then don't eat from places that hoard cows in factories where they can never see the light. That actually makes the meat taste terrible, anyways. You can go to a local grocer that raises livestock in your area, and maybe even go visit their animals at the farm and see how well they're doing.
> 
> The truth is that many people claim that all large corporations treat their animals poorly, when this is not the case. Take it from farmers all across the US to tell you that they raise their animals with everything they need. They never abuse their animals. Companies can get into serious trouble for abusing animals. And many people rely on animal agriculture and livestock for an income, so by convincing people that animal agriculture is bad, that may make some people lose their jobs.
> 
> ...



Agree to disagree  I have no personal issues with people who eat meat, but being a vegetarian is, I believe, substantially better for the environment. I think that buying your animal products from a local farmer is a fantastic idea! I actually buy my eggs from a small farm in my community  each person should do their own research and make the best decision for themselves. I don't feel worried about people losing jobs in the animal agriculture industry because for every meat product I don't eat, I eat something else--obviously my personal purchases don't make a difference but if you apply this to a larger scale, jobs would be created in other food industries.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Agree to disagree  I have no personal issues with people who eat meat, but being a vegetarian is, I believe, substantially better for the environment. I think that buying your animal products from a local farmer is a fantastic idea! I actually buy my eggs from a small farm in my community  each person should do their own research and make the best decision for themselves. I don't feel worried about people losing jobs in the animal agriculture industry because for every meat product I don't eat, I eat something else--obviously my personal purchases don't make a difference but if you apply this to a larger scale, jobs would be created in other food industries.



Of course. There are pros and there are cons. 

I think those places you described that "mock" their animals seriously need to get out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> This isn't Brewster's Caf?. No need to be that serious. lol



I know I went totally overboard there lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

If it makes anyone feel better... here's a lemon.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

That actually wasn't me haha but I think by abusing them they sort of make a mockery of them. I can see how someone would think that. 

Omg I love lemons. I peel them and eat them like oranges. It's obliterated the enamel on my teeth.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

EVIL
EVERY
VILLAIN
IS
LEMONS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg I love lemons. I peel them and eat them like oranges. It's obliterated the enamel on my teeth.



That sounds like something I would do tbh


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> EVIL
> EVERY
> VILLAIN
> IS
> LEMONS



I must be a pretty sinister villain then.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Of course. There are pros and there are cons.
> 
> I think those places you described that "mock" their animals seriously need to get out.
> 
> ...



a gorgeous lemon I must say


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> a gorgeous lemon I must say



ikr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh btw yall I updated my dream address today. If you haven't already checked out my flower-ridden town, you definitely should. ^^

My dream address is 4D00-0012-6FD7


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm going to go shower. Don't skip bail on me, folks. Be here when I get back. ;p

If you want to make me happy then play, "Quick Before The Mods Come!"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to go shower. Don't skip bail on me, folks. Be here when I get back. ;p
> 
> If you want to make me happy then play, "Quick Before The Mods Come!"



I'm gonna work on a pre-calculus quiz I should've done earlier xD

I'll still be on, just not very active.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol, my mom says ramen has wayyyy too much salt and preservatives.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, my mom says ramen has wayyyy too much salt and preservatives.



it really does.

But like I said my parents are really cheap so what else are they gonna buy


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, my mom says ramen has wayyyy too much salt and preservatives.



I mean, she's not wrong lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> it really does.
> 
> But like I said my parents are really cheap so what else are they gonna buy



Same. They buy a huge box of ramen from Costco.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

I see that the votes for villager/song of the week are going...


I guess I'll vote All Star by Smash Mouth again just because it'd be really funny to see that...


For villager, since someone already voted Phoebe...Er...I don't know, I'll have to think about it. 



(Also, please excuse my absence recently, I've had the flu really bad and now a load of other problems are arising...But then again my presence really doesn't matter so...yeah. )


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

The text that you have entered is too long (334937 characters). Please shorten it to 50000 characters long.

im sorry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I see that the votes for villager/song of the week are going...
> 
> 
> I guess I'll vote All Star by Smash Mouth again just because it'd be really funny to see that...
> ...



I've been keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

OMG ASH ISN'T DEAD GUYS


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> OMG ASH ISN'T DEAD GUYS



*IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO ANSWER ON MY THREAD*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> *IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO ANSWER ON MY THREAD*


calm down dude


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> OMG ASH ISN'T DEAD GUYS



Indeed. But...Has this place like...completely blown up? There's like 2 times the amount of posts on here than there used to be. I always miss the important stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been keeping you in my thoughts



-insert some kind of like face here but I don't have any TBT to find a good picture so yeah use your imagination kids-


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

do i have permission to make my own cult/misc thread


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> do i have permission to make my own cult/misc thread



so we're just gonna ignore that outburst?


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> so we're just gonna ignore that outburst?



dude chill it's called the misc for a reason


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> dude chill it's called the misc for a reason


LOL seriously?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Indeed. But...Has this place like...completely blown up? There's like 2 times the amount of posts on here than there used to be. I always miss the important stuff.



Well I have made 88 posts today, which is like a new record for me.

Also, I surpassed 1,000 posts so that's also an accomplishment. ^^

But I honestly have no idea what's been going on here I'm just kinda flowin with the river or somethin

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Raskell convinced me to make my sig pic a SM64 logo that I colored and rendered today in Blender


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> LOL seriously?



yes any font size is fine 
mis?cel?la?ne?ous
ˌmisəˈlānēəs/ or from different so


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> yes any font size is fine
> mis?cel?la?ne?ous
> ˌmisəˈlānēəs/ or from different so


Thanks for the teaching, Einstein.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Thanks for the teaching, Einstein.



dude can u not 
comic sans is disgusting


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> dude can u not
> comic sans is disgusting


What's wrong with Comic Sans?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> dude can u not
> comic sans is disgusting



How dare you....Comic Sans is the best font.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash is back! ^.^ I missed you, bud!

- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> do i have permission to make my own cult/misc thread



No.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ash is back! ^.^ I missed you, bud!




It sure has been a while.  I missed this place!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It sure has been a while.  I missed this place!



It feels a bit weird without you here.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash X Rask

I ship it.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> How dare you....Comic Sans is the best font.



u foul disgusting creature

college style


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ash X Rask
> 
> I ship it.



Please no.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> u foul disgusting creature
> 
> college style


'95 STYLE!!
(600th post yey)


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Please no.



pink x rask we gotta go og 


ahaha just kidding i would never want pink to go through such agony

just kidding please don't hurt me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> pink x rask we gotta go og
> 
> 
> ahaha just kidding i would never want pink to go through such agony
> ...


that's less plausible


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> pink x rask we gotta go og
> 
> 
> ahaha just kidding i would never want pink to go through such agony
> ...





FreeHelium said:


> that's less plausible



pinkcotton and I don't always get along, if that's a surprise to you all. Like FreeHelium said, it is, "less plausible."


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Why are we shipping real people this is really cringy I'm sorry

(Seriously what did I come back to)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Why are we shipping real people this is really cringy I'm sorry
> 
> (Seriously what did I come back to)



I've been kidnapped. Help me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Why are we shipping real people this is really cringy I'm sorry
> 
> (Seriously what did I come back to)



Yeah no I've gotta agree with you there.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Why are we shipping real people this is really cringy I'm sorry
> 
> (Seriously what did I come back to)


The Miscellaneous


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

*MY GAME CARTRIDGE IS MISSING I HAD 500TBT WORTH OF **** ON THERE*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> *MY GAME CARTRIDGE IS MISSING I HAD 500TBT WORTH OF **** ON THERE*



rip in spaghetti never forgetti


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> The Miscellaneous



No, just no. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> *MY GAME CARTRIDGE IS MISSING I HAD 500TBT WORTH OF **** ON THERE*



Please stop being obnoxious about your posting in this thread. The font style, the size of font, et cetera.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I left for like 10 minutes and I'm already lost .-. xD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Digging Scrumpfy's new avatar/siggy combo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I left for like 10 minutes and I'm already lost .-. xD



I left for like two minutes to change my avatar and signature and I'm lost.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I played with chalk today... out in the drive way... I felt like a little kid again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I played with chalk today... out in the drive way... I felt like a little kid again.



I'd do that but there's a hella lotta snow out there xD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I got alot done in my house today, got some amiibo items and such.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd do that but there's a hella lotta snow out there xD



I wish there was snow here. You're lucky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I got alot done in my house today, got some amiibo items and such.



In your _AC:NL_ house?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I played with chalk today... out in the drive way... I felt like a little kid again.



I haven't thought about chalk in years. I used to make my own maps of Hyrule with dungeons and stuff and be too embarrassed to show my Dad when he picked me up from my Grandma's(That's where I played with chalk since I don't have a backyard anywhere else)


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi guys! <3 Currently @ church for a potluck.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I Finally got my beginners.... so now i'm...

MARY-KATE & ASHLEY: SWEET 16: LICENSED TO DRIVE


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

i just offered to give away an abd and now she wants to pay 45 tbt rip


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> pink x rask we gotta go og
> 
> 
> ahaha just kidding i would never want pink to go through such agony
> ...



No...just no. Lmao, you're not the first to think that though! XD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I Finally got my beginners.... so now i'm...
> 
> MARY-KATE & ASHLEY: SWEET 16: LICENSED TO DRIVE





This is your life now.


CRUISING! DATING! FREEDOM! HIT THE BEACH!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

*facepalm* ......
SUBJECT CHANGE.

PLEASE.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *facepalm* ......
> SUBJECT CHANGE.
> 
> PLEASE.



i thought ur avatar was daisy at first i am so sorry


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

By the way, I'm living off 27% of my phone, R.I.P...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *facepalm* ......
> SUBJECT CHANGE.
> 
> PLEASE.


Which one? I don't even know how many subjects there are on here now.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Which one? I don't even know how many subjects there are on here now.



we could play the last letter game hehehehehehe shoutout to mario and raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I haven't thought about chalk in years. I used to make my own maps of Hyrule with dungeons and stuff and be too embarrassed to show my Dad when he picked me up from my Grandma's(That's where I played with chalk since I don't have a backyard anywhere else)



When we were moving down from Texas, my family stopped at a relative/friend's house for a few days. She had a long driveway so my sister and I created a town in that driveway. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *facepalm* ......
> SUBJECT CHANGE.
> 
> PLEASE.



school sucks .-.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> we could play the last letter game hehehehehehe shoutout to mario and raskell


Are we gonna play go-fish?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I just had a slice of ice-cream cake. It was delicious!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> we could play the last letter game hehehehehehe shoutout to mario and raskell



Who's mario?

Don't you mean N64?

Oh, and good luck trying to get people to understand it...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> school sucks .-.



No it doesn't. Be grateful you're given the opportunity for a free education.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.comicsanscriminal.com/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *facepalm* ......
> SUBJECT CHANGE.
> 
> PLEASE.



Um....Almost everyone who plays the Pokemon TCG Online is either a total jerk or a complete numskull. 

The other tiny minority are genuinely nice people, and then there's that one...That one kid. The twelve year old kid who thought he could be in a relationship with me even though he was the most annoying, smartalec-y overdramatic, self-righteous, overall just a bad person I've ever met on that game. And people ask me why I hate middle schoolers.


That and I'm like not into dudes, or twelve year olds, so...Yeah.



Anyone else have an experience like that?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Who's mario?
> 
> Don't you mean N64?
> 
> Oh, and good luck trying to get people to understand it...



Haha. I remember I'm the one that, uh, formed that nickname for you.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No it doesn't. Be grateful you're given the opportunity for a free education.



a forced, opportunity. i can't pursue anything else due to this.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I think our friend scotch should do a face reveal


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Um....Almost everyone who plays the Pokemon TCG Online is either a total jerk or a complete numskull.
> 
> The other tiny minority are genuinely nice people, and then there's that one...That one kid. The twelve year old fat asian kid who thought he could be in a relationship with me even though he was the most annoying, smartalec-y overdramatic, self-righteous, overall just a bad person I've ever met on that game. And people ask me why I hate middle schoolers.
> 
> ...



I don't play Pok?mon TCG Online but my older brother's friend does. Sometimes my older brother plays with him.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Whimsicott wuz here.​


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I think our friend scotch should do a face reveal



I'd like to see that.

And no, I'm not a creep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Whimsicott wuz here.​



So you're Whimsicott?


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I think our friend scotch should do a face reveal


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> a forced, opportunity. i can't pursue anything else due to this.



You wouldn't have a chance if you "pursued anything else."


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> View attachment 195746


SNOOKI?!? IS THAT YOU?


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> So you're Whimsicott?


Nope.
Kinda like it alot. Found the pic, and decided to post. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blessed Image has been delivered.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You wouldn't have a chance if you "pursued anything else."



im really not getting into depth of education.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No it doesn't. Be grateful you're given the opportunity for a free education.



I felt the exact same way for my whole school career.

But being a senior in high school is one of the most painful experiences any teen has to go through.

Hence the term "senioritis".


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Nope.
> Kinda like it alot. Found the pic, and deicded to post. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I've seen threads in which, "Whimsicott wuz here" was tagged.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I felt the exact same way for my whole school career.
> 
> But being a senior in high school is one of the most painful experiences any teen has to go through.
> 
> Hence the term "senioritis".



I'd say learning how to be an adult is harder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> im really not getting into depth of education.



Good, because I'd win in the debate.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've seen threads in which, "Whimsicott wuz here" was tagged.


It's a mystery to who put them...
Who could've been the person to pit those tags?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

This thread is 2fast4me


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> It's a mystery to who put them...
> Who could've been the person to pit those tags?



Maybe it was SunsetDelta?


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've seen threads in which, "Whimsicott wuz here" was tagged.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the american education system is corrupt and has ruined the lives of many people, not including my own


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Good, because I'd win in the debate.


Ooooooooo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> This thread is 2fast4me



Same.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I am glad that Ash is back. You're a guilder and I'm sure we were all wondering where you were at.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

If anyone makes this Whimsicott their avatar for a day, they will be given 100 TBT. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Whimsicott wuz here.​


This one!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I am glad that Ash is back. You're a guilder and I'm sure we were all wondering where you were at.


I know I was!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'd say learning how to be an adult is harder.


Yeah but at least you don't really have to learn to be an adult until you're an adult.

My issue with high school is not that I don't appreciate the free education, but going to an institution constantly surrounded by people who could care less about getting an education really bothers me.

I'd like to get a good education, and perhaps be surrounded with people who actually care about their future.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> This thread is 2fast4me



same xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I know I was!



People wondered about me?!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> People wondered about me?!


Yeeee!


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Being an adult doesn't seem like an easy job.

When you're young, you want to be an adult. When you ARE an adult, you wish you were a kid again...

Then comes the family and financial problems...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> People wondered about me?!


Where were you?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> People wondered about me?!



Yea. I was like, "Has anyone seen Ash?"... We had a full discussion about you. It took up a page or two.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Being an adult doesn't seem like an easy job.
> 
> When you're young, you want to be an adult. When you ARE an adult, you wish you were a kid again...
> 
> Then comes the family and financial problems...



Exactly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Being an adult doesn't seem like an easy job.
> 
> When you're young, you want to be an adult. When you ARE an adult, you wish you were a kid again...



Already kinda wish I was a kid again. But you know, without the ignorance that comes with being a kid.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> If anyone makes this Whimsicott their avatar for a day, they will be given 100 TBT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



done


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Already kinda wish I was a kid again. But you know, without the ignorance that comes with being a kid.



Being ignorant is apart of being a kid.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> done


You need to have it active for the rest of the day, and tomorrow!


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

new permanent avatar, i like this better


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Kids are annoying, i should know, i was an annoying kid


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Being an adult doesn't seem like an easy job.
> 
> When you're young, you want to be an adult. When you ARE an adult, you wish you were a kid again...
> 
> ...



Blame the flu.




Also, yeah...That explains it really well. I'm trying to enjoy the last few years of my youth but at the same time I'm a little excited for being independent. I'm not too worried about financial issues since really I'm only going to have to support myself(I've never wanted kids, never will want kids. I hate kids.) but at the same time I know I'm going to have to work to be somewhat worry-free. It's funny how that works.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

I did the avatar thing too!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Kids are annoying, i should know, i was an annoying kid



^^THIS


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I did the avatar thing too!



i offer to make this my avatar for a week to counter pink


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yea. I was like, "Has anyone seen Ash?"... We had a full discussion about you. It took up a page or two.
> .



When was this...? XD


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh jeez I missed a lot


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll do it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> i offer to make this my avatar for a week to counter pink


Made myself the avatar as well.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I did the avatar thing too!





scotch said:


> i offer to make this my avatar for a week to counter pink



All it needs is a border or transparency.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oh jeez I missed a lot



"this thread is 2fast4me"


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Made myself the avatar as well.





pinkcotton said:


> I'll do it for 2 weeks.





scotch said:


> i offer to make this my avatar for a week to counter pink





pinkcotton said:


> I did the avatar thing too!





Raskell said:


> All it needs is a border or transparency.



I'm not doing it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> i offer to make this my avatar for a week to counter pink


This is turning into the contest episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Being ignorant is apart of being a kid.



then maybe I don't want to be a kid again

idk I like to be smart


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oh jeez I missed a lot



Yea. I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> then maybe I don't want to be a kid again
> 
> idk I like to be smart



I like you being smart too.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yea. I was like, "Has anyone seen Ash?"... We had a full discussion about you. It took up a page or two.



I don't remember any of that.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> When was this...? XD



I don't know. There's been a lot of pages.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> then maybe I don't want to be a kid again
> 
> idk I like to be smart



my childhood was ruined by aps and homework


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I don't remember any of that.



I'm always here. You aren't. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> my childhood was ruined by aps and homework



Oh no... you had to do homework... 

You seem entitled.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I like to believe i'm both smart and funny


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> then maybe I don't want to be a kid again
> 
> idk I like to be smart



I don't want to be anywhere before like...now. I look back at literally everything I did then and I just go..."Why???"




Then again being 13 again if I got to experience everything I did then the same way would be nice. 13 was a nice year. Nice people, nice times. Everything from then was lost though and I've moved on.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> This is turning into the contest episode of Seinfeld.



I wouldn't know. I haven't seen Seinfeld. Should I give it a try?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I wouldn't know. I haven't seen Seinfeld. Should I give it a try?


YES. DO IT.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't want to be anywhere before like...now. I look back at literally everything I did then and I just go..."Why???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice to experience a childhood and I feel for those who didn't experience a childhood and aren't experiencing one. I can't even understand how those people feel.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> "this thread is 2fast4me"



It is I'm a newb


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> YES. DO IT.



Well right now I'm watching _Scandal_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> It is I'm a newb



This is when it's at it's peak in activity. Right before kiddos go to bed. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I like to believe i'm both smart and funny



I believe you're both smart and funny.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't want to be anywhere before like...now. I look back at literally everything I did then and I just go..."Why???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's good if you can look back on your past self and feel a little embarrassed. It shows that you've matured


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Well right now I'm watching _Scandal_


Just watch it occasionally on the side to mix things up, its a sitcom, after all.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Just watch it occasionally on the side to mix things up, its a sitcom, after all.



Whenever I want to take a break I watch _Powerpuff Girls_, the original one.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Just watch it occasionally on the side to mix things up, its a sitcom, after all.



Have you watched It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? It's been called "Seinfeld on crack" and I've never seen Seinfeld but I'd like to see how a Seinfeld fan sees it


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi! I haven't posted here for a while
How's everyone?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> I think it's good if you can look back on your past self and feel a little embarrassed. It shows that you've matured



I totally agree! >3


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Whenever I want to take a break I watch _Powerpuff Girls_, the original one.



Omg I love the original powerpuff girls. My dad used to watch it with me when I was little and I'm pretty sure he loved it about as much as I did.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Whenever I want to take a break I watch _Powerpuff Girls_, the original one.


Ok... watch it sometime then.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

You know what gets my goat?

When a TV Station is playing a show and they play like the same few episodes THREE times a day(I'm looking at you TV Land and the Golden Girls...). if you're going to constantly marathon a series, just play the episodes in order periodically or something.



I don't ever watch TV so why do I care...?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg I love the original powerpuff girls. My dad used to watch it with me when I was little and I'm pretty sure he loved it about as much as I did.



Mojo Jojo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dancing shadowsS said:


> Hi! I haven't posted here for a while
> How's everyone?



I'm hanging on!


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dancing shadowsS said:


> Hi! I haven't posted here for a while
> How's everyone?



Doing well :3 I've never been as active on this website as I have been today. This is my first time venturing outside of the ACNL gameplay and trading forums and I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know what grinds my gears?
> 
> When a TV Station is playing a show and they play like the same few episodes THREE times a day(I'm looking at you TV Land and the Golden Girls...). if you're going to constantly marathon a series, just play the episodes in order periodically or something.


Does kinda get repetitive.
Especially if the show only airs once a week.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Have you watched It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? It's been called "Seinfeld on crack" and I've never seen Seinfeld but I'd like to see how a Seinfeld fan sees it


*I'M THE TRASH MAN,* *I EAT GARAGE!*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know what gets my goat?
> 
> When a TV Station is playing a show and they play like the same few episodes THREE times a day(I'm looking at you TV Land and the Golden Girls...). if you're going to constantly marathon a series, just play the episodes in order periodically or something.
> 
> ...



I don't have cable anymore. I only liked it for watching new shows when they air and the news.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> *I'M THE TRASH MAN,* *I EAT GARAGE!*



(scotch, this kind of text is ok as it wasn't obnoxious and it related to a show)


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> *I'M THE TRASH MAN,* *I EAT GARAGE!*



First, I throw trash all over the ring. And then, I start eating garbage!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> *I'M THE TRASH MAN,* *I EAT GARAGE!*



I COME OUT
I THROW
TRASH
ALL OVER ALL OVER THE RING
AND THEN I START EATING GARBAGE


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Right now we're in the 70's post-wise


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Lmao omg I love this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I don't have cable anymore. I only liked it for watching new shows when they air and the news.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same. And I watch my news online now anyway haha. I do watch SNL with my parents though. And I watched the project runway finale live. Oh, and the presidential debates, but those are accessible online anyway.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I think this is the highest activity the thread has seen. (8 members and 3 guests)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

*WHEN I DIE, JUST THROW ME IN THETRASH*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lmao omg I love this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



SNL is usually funny and politically moderate. I only disproved of their Kellyanne Conway skit.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> *WHEN I DIE, JUST THROW ME IN THETRASH*



I loved how they referenced that in the 11th season in the Frank's POV episode. I mean, I loved everything about that episode.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This is when it's at it's peak in activity. Right before kiddos go to bed. :3.



Ik like when I'm most active everyone is hiding in the cubbies and when I'm busy they're all like HEYYYYYY!!

Luckily I'm still up doing homework so I'm not missing too much.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

I have to leave you all. I know, heartbreaking, isn't it? I'll be back...Sometime in a certain amount of time that's less than a day.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Gosh I'm so bored.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> SNL is usually funny and politically moderate. I only disproved of their Kellyanne Conway skit.



I like that they make fun of everyone. Democrats and republicans could stand to laugh at themselves every once in a while. What don't you like about it? I'm a fan since I absolutely love Kate McKinnon.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ik like when I'm most active everyone is hiding in the cubbies and when I'm busy they're all like HEYYYYYY!!
> 
> Luckily I'm still up doing homework so I'm not missing too much.



There's always a conversation it seems but eight members were viewing this thread at once. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> I like that they make fun of everyone. Democrats and republicans could stand to laugh at themselves every once in a while. What don't you like about it? I'm a fan since I absolutely love Kate McKinnon.



It wasn't funny.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Gosh I'm so bored.



Welcome to the party.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Have you watched It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? It's been called "Seinfeld on crack" and I've never seen Seinfeld but I'd like to see how a Seinfeld fan sees it



omg my brother is obsessed with that show xDD

I think it's stupid...


well I guess the dayman is pretty great.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> There's always a conversation it seems but eight members were viewing this thread at once. lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh haha well that's a good reason not to like something.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Gosh I'm so bored.



You could always mess around with your avatar or blog about something your passionate about.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I have to leave you all. I know, heartbreaking, isn't it? I'll be back...Sometime in a certain amount of time that's less than a day.


I'll never let go, Ash.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I have to leave you all. I know, heartbreaking, isn't it? I'll be back...Sometime in a certain amount of time that's less than a day.



Oh no!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'll never let go, Ash.



<3


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg my brother is obsessed with that show xDD
> 
> I think it's stupid...
> 
> ...



Of course he's great. He's the master of karate and friendship...for everyone.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

HELIUM AND ASH BOTH WIN

THEY REALIZE FRIENDSHIP IS MORE IMPORTANT


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Do any of you watch _South Park_? I'm listening to a political stream and I heard a reference. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> HELIUM AND ASH BOTH WIN
> 
> THEY REALIZE FRIENDSHIP IS MORE IMPORTANT



This isn't Disney.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do any of you watch _South Park_? I'm listening to a political stream and I heard a reference. lol


I like and hate South Park, because Canadians are evil in it


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do any of you watch _South Park_? I'm listening to a political stream and I heard a reference. lol



Nah, that show irritates the heck out of me. I just genuinely do not find it funny.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I like and hate South Park, because Canadians are evil in it



South Park is more hilarious than SNL.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> South Park is more hilarious than SNL.



I don't think SNL is hilarious but I still like to watch it sometimes.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Nah, that show irritates the heck out of me. I just genuinely do not find it funny.



Aw shucks. Do you find _King of the Hill_ hilarious?


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Aw shucks. Do you find _King of the Hill_ hilarious?



Never seen it!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> South Park is more hilarious than SNL.


But Wayne's World tho

911th post


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> I don't think SNL is hilarious but I still like to watch it sometimes.



Funny and hilarious are synonyms.


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I love futurama though! (Just going along with the theme of "adult cartoons" (that sounds shady I'm sorry))


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Never seen it!



What have you been doing with your life? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> I love futurama though! (Just going along with the theme of "adult cartoons" (that sounds shady I'm sorry))



_Futurama_ is hilariously inappropriate!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Futurama and KOTH are the top-tier


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But Wayne's World tho
> 
> 911th post



Never heard about _Wayne's World_...


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Funny and hilarious are synonyms.



Lol, this is true. I guess to me "funny" is like, yeah, it gets a laugh out of me sometimes. Hilarious is something that makes you laugh really hard.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Futurama and KOTH are the top-tier



_King of the Hill_ is greatly superior to _Futurama_.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Never heard about _Wayne's World_...


IT'S WAYNE'S WORLD! WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> Of course he's great. He's the master of karate and friendship...for everyone.



he's the dayman.

fighter of the nightman.

champion of the sun!


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> _King of the Hill_ is greatly superior to _Futurama_.


I'll have to watch it then!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> _King of the Hill_ is greatly superior to _Futurama_.



YES RASKELL YOU TELL THEM LIKE IT IS!!!!

King of the Hill is my favorite show next to Star Trek xDDD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YES RASKELL YOU TELL THEM LIKE IT IS!!!!
> 
> King of the Hill is my favorite show next to Star Trek xDDD



ew trekkie germs
your just like my dad


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YES RASKELL YOU TELL THEM LIKE IT IS!!!!
> 
> King of the Hill is my favorite show next to Star Trek xDDD



What's _Star Trek_? jk


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's _Star Trek_? jk


*abrupt stop*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> HELIUM AND ASH BOTH WIN
> 
> THEY REALIZE FRIENDSHIP IS MORE IMPORTANT



WHERE IS THE LOVE SOMETHING SOMETHING



...Now I want to watch some Jon-era grumps again.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

current year post


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> I'll have to watch it then!



You should.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What's _Star Trek_? jk



How can we be friends Rask gezz


----------



## PacV (Mar 14, 2017)

I want to request a Villager of the week and that will be: Stitches.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How can we be friends Rask gezz


Tell him in Klingon the entire summary of the original Star Trek series


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

made08 said:


> I'll have to watch it then!



It's funny because it's like real life situations that are relateable, and also just parts that are so great.

And king of the hill is an awesome meme, too.



- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Tell him in Klingon the entire summary of the original Star Trek series


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

*hwat


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

PacV said:


> I want to request a Villager of the week and that will be: Stitches.



Will add right away!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

My parents are making me go to bed... 

You guys will have to fill me in tomorrow. Night 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> *hwat



*hwut


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


>


There's the summary


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Any suggestions for categories of the rulebook I will be creating? We'll have the rulebook, an analytical version, and a summary, a simple version.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Any suggestions for categories of the rulebook I will be creating? We'll have the rulebook, an analytical version, and a summary, a simple version.


First Rule of The Miscellaneous:
We don't talk about The Miscellaneous


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> First Rule of The Miscellaneous:
> We don't talk about The Miscellaneous



Categories, not rules.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Categories, not rules.


A health-and-safety category!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> A health-and-safety category!



Are you trolling me?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm always here. You aren't. lol



Did you really just say that?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Did you really just say that?



You can't deny that I'm always here.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Are you trolling me?


No, gotta make sure they wear the wrist strap and tighten it!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> No, gotta make sure they wear the wrist strap and tighten it!



It's not a Wii controller.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You can't deny that I'm always here.



You can't deny I'm always here too.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Mom and Dad are fighting! D:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

The snowstorm has just started outside my window


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> The snowstorm has just started outside my window



Lucky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> You can't deny I'm always here too.



Sure.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

im not changing my avatar


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> The snowstorm has just started outside my window



Good luck.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lucky.


I'm on March Break, it isn't lucky


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Will be crying as my location has pouring rain. ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Can we make it a goal to have over four thousand posts in this thread by the twenty fourth?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Will be crying as my location has pouring rain. ;-;



Lucky.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd say we'll have over 5k by then


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'd say we'll have over 5k by then



5k? I think that's pushing it.  4k is also pushing it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> 5k? I think that's pushing it.  4k is also pushing it.


i dunno..


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm going off to be a slave for pinkcotton. Cya'll later.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going off to be a slave for pinkcotton. Cya'll later.


So your the bottom 

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol somebody's setting fireworks off in a snowstorm


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> So your the bottom
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol somebody's setting fireworks off in a snowstorm



*awkward*

I'm writing the rulebook.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *awkward*
> 
> I'm writing the rulebook.



rip Rask


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> rip Rask



I don't want to rest in peace.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't want to rest in peace.


Burn in Hill Rask
not literally


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Burn in Hill Rask
> not literally



I'd love to.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'd love to.


OK WE'LL TAKE MY CAR


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Whoops. Accidently posted my work.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

Meow.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

Mew
satanic post number


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Bark.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Meow.



*bark*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

borfk


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Woof.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

arf


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

hiss


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

croak


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Mooooo


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

human moan


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 14, 2017)

(Oh my god what have I started)

...Quack.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

WAA


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Kekekeke


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

SQUIRTLE!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> SQUIRTLE!



You ruined it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

:\


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

I am officially 22. Happy Birthday to me. (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

happy birthday again


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I am officially 22. Happy Birthday to me. (◍?ᴗ?◍)



Happy Birthday!​


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Just past 700 posts! thats 600 and 700 conquered in a 4 hour span!

Welp, it's 1 AM, time to listen to music and go to bed, cya you guys in the morning!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you both! (Again)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlnEonv2ih6xEF4vHg--mqt3MYrLL4Ct4
my music playlist


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

(Maybe I should post what I look like? Idk. I'm not happy with myself physically but I don't like being a mystery either?)

*shrugs* :V


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlnEonv2ih6xEF4vHg--mqt3MYrLL4Ct4
> my music playlist



"good taste"... lies


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlnEonv2ih6xEF4vHg--mqt3MYrLL4Ct4
> my music playlist



You have good taste in music js ❀


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I am officially 22. Happy Birthday to me. (◍?ᴗ?◍)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> (Maybe I should post what I look like? Idk. I'm not happy with myself physically but I don't like being a mystery either?)
> 
> *shrugs* :V



It's *your* birthday, do what *you* want.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> "good taste"... lies



ikr


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm off to play Sims 2! I've been procrastinating my fun time! ;p


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> You have good taste in music js ❀


ty! It also shows you the anime i like!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!! ★



Raskell said:


> It's *your* birthday, do what *you* want.



Tbh yeah I think I will. I've been on tbt for so long and you guys(as well as everyone else) have been so awesome and nice. It's kinda like a second home to me. ♥
(Just prepare eye bleach OK)

(..Not now, of course. I'm tired and I'm in PJs. Maybe after I post day 7's birthday special entry in the afternoon.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> ty! It also shows you the anime i like!



+1 for Bobobo I haven't seen that anime in FOREVER.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

I never finished Bobobo because the sub never finished it T_T


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I never finished Bobobo because the sub never finished it T_T



Omg seriously?! D: dang q.q
(Shame that anime was hilarious af)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Omg seriously?! D: dang q.q
> (Shame that anime was hilarious af)


I know... and it constantly parodied my favorite anime (Fist of The North Star)


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I am officially 22. Happy Birthday to me. (◍?ᴗ?◍)



Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I know... and it constantly parodied my favorite anime (Fist of The North Star)



RIP ; v ;



made08 said:


> Happy birthday!!!!



Thank you!! ★


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Goodnight friends thank u for letting me chat with you all  I've been a member of tbt for a long time but today was the first time that I ventured outside of the gameplay threads and I really liked "meeting" you all. So thanks c:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Goodnight friends thank u for letting me chat with you all  I've been a member of tbt for a long time but today was the first time that I ventured outside of the gameplay threads and I really liked "meeting" you all. So thanks c:



Goodnight! ★ this thread is always open for new friends ^?^)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Goodnight friends thank u for letting me chat with you all  I've been a member of tbt for a long time but today was the first time that I ventured outside of the gameplay threads and I really liked "meeting" you all. So thanks c:


Ah no problem


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to bed too.. = ∆ =)???
Birthday lady needs her sleep :'D
Goodnight, everyone!! Thanks for the kind words and birthday wishes!! ♥ ♡

~Stay awesome! ☆


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I'm going to bed too.. = ∆ =)???
> Birthday lady needs her sleep :'D
> Goodnight, everyone!! Thanks for the kind words and birthday wishes!! ♥ ♡
> 
> ~Stay awesome! ☆



Goodnight, birthday gurl!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 15, 2017)

Now I want it to be my birthday~☆! July 1st, so long to go. What do you guys do on your birthday? This is what I do~☆


Spoiler



I wake up whenever since it's during summer break, and yell "I'm up!". Then my family bursts in my room *Both parents and a brother* and sings Happy birthday in English then Spanish. I hug everyone and my brother stays with me to watch something on TV, my Mom goes to make my special birthday breakfast, which is usually a stack of funfetti pancakes with whipped cream and sprinkles + a candle, and my dad cleans the backyard/mows the lawn.
After we all eat breakfast, my parents go to the store to buy food and party stuff! My brother stays home to clean and worship me. I get to boss him around for a while, like tell him to give me a back massage or bring me a scoop of ice cream, etc.
TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Is the treasury up to date, pinkcotton?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Now I want it to be my birthday~☆! July 1st, so long to go. What do you guys do on your birthday? This is what I do~☆
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I don't have as much family awe moments as you do. I just get a cake and some presents. Nothing that special!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Is the treasury up to date, pinkcotton?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It is now! Lol.
Cake + Presents = ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It is now! Lol.



We need more TBT in the treasury! Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Cake + Presents = ♡♡♡♡


♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Is anyone up?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler: proof rask needs to slow down


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler: proof rask needs to slow down



I know I've taken up around four pages. I plan on keeping those four pages for twenty four hours. I even Googled about Pok?mon to post in a thread dealing with Pok?mon stuff.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Is anyone up?



Unfortunately yes -_-


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I know I've taken up around four pages. I plan on keeping those four pages for twenty four hours. I even Googled about Pok?mon to post in a thread dealing with Pok?mon stuff.



i've never played pok?mon lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Unfortunately yes -_-



what time is it for you?


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> i've never played pok?mon lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



4:55 am. I woke up randomly and now I can't fall back asleep.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> 4:55 am. I woke up randomly and now I can't fall back asleep.



It's 3:56AM for me. I haven't even put my head down.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Now I want it to be my birthday~☆! July 1st, so long to go. What do you guys do on your birthday? This is what I do~☆
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is so cute and nice c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> It's 3:56AM for me. I haven't even put my head down.



Are you normally a night owl? Or is this an off night for you?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

It's already 7:30pm for me lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I have worked (and I think, completed,) two categories of the rulebook.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> 4:55 am. I woke up randomly and now I can't fall back asleep.



I hate that, once I wake up I can't fall back asleep


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to make a new "game."


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hate that, once I wake up I can't fall back asleep



I knooooow lol it's so annoying!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to make a new "game."



Bruh you're up late (early??)


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's already 7:30pm for me lol



Kinda cool that we're all from different spots on the globe ^_^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Kinda cool that we're all from different spots on the globe ^_^



Yeah xD It's 10pm Wednesday here c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Kinda cool that we're all from different spots on the globe ^_^



Yeah! You're supposed to be sleeping and I'm fighting spiders, sick. Just kidding, haven't seen a spider since that huntsman on our car last week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah xD It's 10pm Wednesday here c:



New Zealand?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> New Zealand?


Yes my dude ~


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah! You're supposed to be sleeping and I'm fighting spiders, sick.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Fighting spiders?!

New Zealand is so beautiful! I think I have a distant uncle that lives there

Edit: just saw that you're from Australia. Don't you have like tons of weird creatures there lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah! You're supposed to be sleeping and *I'm fighting spiders,* sick.


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you're from Australia

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Edit: just saw that you're from Australia. Don't you have like tons of weird creatures there lmao



Yes including the humans that live there too #roasted


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Fighting spiders?!
> 
> New Zealand is so beautiful! I think I have a distant uncle that lives there
> 
> Edit: just saw that you're from Australia. Don't you have like tons of weird creatures there lmao





MayorOfMagix said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you're from Australia



Lol I'm just mucking around, but yeah Australia. We do have quite a few dangerous animals but we also have a koala. The dumbest animal in existence. edit: can't debate I'm not weird lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Bruh you're up late (early??)



I've been up all night. It's 4:16AM.

- - - Post Merge - - -

N64 Vs. Gamecube (24 Hours)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've been up all night. It's 4:16AM.



You're gonna get sick


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You're gonna get sick



No, I won't. I'm the King of The Basement.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No, I won't. I'm the King of The Basement.



Okay beliebe that


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you're from Australia
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Okay beliebe that



Tell that to my pages.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I've been up all night. It's 4:16AM.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> N64 Vs. Gamecube (24 Hours)



bruh teach me your ways

it's 10:27 and I'm tired af


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Lol I'm just mucking around, but yeah Australia. We do have quite a few dangerous animals but we also have a koala. The dumbest animal in existence. edit: can't debate I'm not weird lol



Aw haha how are they dumb? They're just minding their own business, munching on some eucalyptus...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw haha how are they dumb? They're just minding their own business, munching on some eucalyptus...



Until they grab their arm mistaking it for something else and fall to their death.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw haha how are they dumb? They're just minding their own business, munching on some eucalyptus...



they don't even recognise the leaves if they ain't on a tree. the reason they sleep all day is because the only thing they choose to eat is eucalyptus, which does not give them enough nutrients 

Lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Until they grab their arm mistaking it for something else and fall to their death.



go grab a cactus


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> go grab a cactus



Ok.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> they don't even recognise the leaves if they ain't on a tree. the reason they sleep all day is because the only thing they choose to eat is eucalyptus, which does not give them enough nutrients
> 
> Lmao
> 
> ...



AW LOL that's so dumb you're right omg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> AW LOL that's so dumb you're right omg



I bet bunnies are more intelligent


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Meanwhile in New Zealand, all of our native animals are literally defenseless hence why most of them are endangered lmao

Like rats can out-compete with them


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Meanwhile in New Zealand, all of our native animals are literally defenseless hence why most of them are endangered lmao
> 
> Like rats can out-compete with them


Lol!

don't you guys think pavlova is yours? Smh


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Until they grab their arm mistaking it for something else and fall to their death.



No one else found this funny?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Lol!
> 
> don't you guys think pavlova is yours? Smh


it's because it is ??? 


Raskell said:


> No one else found this funny?


i think it's kinda funny xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No one else found this funny?



I don't lie, plus you're thinking of a sloth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

It is SunsetDelta's birthday today.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> it's because it is ???



I don't even care where it's from I love it so much


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I don't lie, plus you're thinking of a sloth



I really hate sloths


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

I was going to say it earlier, but I can never tell when to say happy birthday due to different timezones xD

Happy Birthday Delta  I hope that you have a fabulous day, you deserve it my fellow guilder <3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> I really hate sloths



HOW THEYRE SO CUTE LIEF WOULD BE ANGRY


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> HOW THEYRE SO CUTE LIEF WOULD BE ANGRY



Omg they terrify me and Leif has a scary clown face


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I don't even care where it's from I love it so much



yeah neither tbh I'm just glad it exists because it's a beautiful thing that ya'll Americans are missing out on


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> yeah neither tbh I'm just glad it exists because it's a beautiful thing that ya'll Americans are missing out on



Zoos.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Zoos.



I actually hate zoos they are just cruel

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> yeah neither tbh I'm just glad it exists because it's a beautiful thing that ya'll Americans are missing out on



Gonna be my wedding cake lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Omg they terrify me and Leif has a scary clown face



got some wicked winged liner


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I actually hate zoos they are just cruel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok I just googled it but misspelled it "pavlovia" and some weird kinky sex dungeon came up lol

Fixed my error and pavlova looks delish

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah I don't like zoos either. I like sanctuaries but not zoos.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Zoos.



We're talking about pavlova my dude






- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Gonna be my wedding cake lol


I'd be down for that yes pls


made08 said:


> Ok I just googled it but misspelled it "pavlovia" and some weird kinky sex dungeon came up lol
> 
> Fixed my error and pavlova looks delish


Hahahaha omg xD it is v delish <3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ok I just googled it but misspelled it "pavlovia" and some weird kinky sex dungeon came up lol
> 
> Fixed my error and pavlova looks delish
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA this whole post made me laugh

yeah i have a sanctuary not far from my house with heaps of friendly kangaroos it's great


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

My school mascot is a kangaroo.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> AHAHAHA this whole post made me laugh
> 
> yeah i have a sanctuary not far from my house with heaps of friendly kangaroos it's great



That's the most Australian thing I've ever heard


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> That's the most Australian thing I've ever heard



Well kangaroos aren't generally that friendly, well the males, be careful around then c:


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Well kangaroos aren't generally that friendly, well the males, be careful around then c:



Oh yeah, I remember that video that went viral of the man fighting the kangaroo over his dog.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just like the whole pouch thing. That's super cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

I saw an awful lotta onomatopoeias on here xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ok I just googled it but misspelled it "pavlovia" and some weird kinky sex dungeon came up lol
> 
> Fixed my error and pavlova looks delish
> 
> ...



I just laughed really hard at this post.  A kinky sex dungeon?  WTF? XD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that video that went viral of the man fighting the kangaroo over his dog.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just like the whole pouch thing. That's super cool.



Yes we're home to interesting people


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just laughed really hard at this post.  A kinky sex dungeon?  WTF? XD



It was like an actual location in Denver, CO that you can go to or something lol. I didn't click on any of the links but that's what the descriptions made it sound like.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I came in like a wrecking ball (literally). I got control of every thread (again).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

He came in like a wrecking ball, started posting on every thread, acting like he was, king of this place...


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> It was like an actual location in Denver, CO that you can go to or something lol. I didn't click on any of the links but that's what the descriptions made it sound like.



If anyone is curious, I live in Denver and I'm an adult so I definitely clicked it.  Very low key.  Interesting things you can learn about your area on the internet!


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> If anyone is curious, I live in Denver and I'm an adult so I definitely clicked it.  Very low key.  Interesting things you can learn about your area on the internet!



Hahaha what do you know!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

i'm back


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning/Afternoon people! 

What's everyone up to? c:


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon people!
> 
> What's everyone up to? c:



just got back from college ^^ it's a hot day today and idk what to dooooo


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

i just woke up


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> just got back from college ^^ it's a hot day today and idk what to dooooo



Hah, it's really cold where I am today! :O (just how I like it  )

(also I'm plot resetting for ?toile and it's a pain :'D)

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> i just woke up



I woke up like almost two hours ago :U


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Morning/Afternoon people!
> 
> What's everyone up to? c:



Morning birthday gurl!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Morning birthday gurl!



http://i.imgur.com/ufcoEm4.gif

*insert voice of Kirby saying "Hi!" here*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ufcoEm4.gif
> 
> *insert voice of Kirby saying "Hi!" here*



How's your day been so far, hun?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 15, 2017)

Morning all!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Morning all!



Morning ABC!


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey everybody!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Hey everybody!



Hey made! Did you end up going back to sleep last night... or?


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hey made! Did you end up going back to sleep last night... or?



Nope lol. I just stayed up. I slept for one hour from like 9 to 10 am but I've been up since.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Nope lol. I just stayed up. I slept for one hour from like 9 to 10 am but I've been up since.



I slept for one hour too. Other than that, no sleep... and I feel fine.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

I barely slept


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I slept for one hour too. Other than that, no sleep... and I feel fine.



Yeah I feel weirdly okay right now lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What are you all up to today?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Yeah I feel weirdly okay right now lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are you all up to today?


Nothing in particular.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



OH MY GOD WHAT---
*and now more happy tears come out*

Bless your heart!!! Thank you so much!! ♥


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I post too much?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I post too much?



:V I don't see anything wrong with that??


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> :V I don't see anything wrong with that??



Some people do. ;p


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

guysss I got my avatar done :') It's so cute I love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@sunsetdelta omgg I didn't know it was your birthday! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> guysss I got my avatar done by wearthesun :') It's so cute I love it!



I love this!  A lot of people are getting one! ^.^


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> guysss I got my avatar done by wearthesun :') It's so cute I love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @sunsetdelta omgg I didn't know it was your birthday! Happy Birthday!



Awww thank you!! ♥ that cake is so cute omg :'D



Raskell said:


> I love this!  A lot of people are getting one! ^.^



They're super cute!! D:
I want one too asdfghjkl (◍>ᴗ<◍)


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

She asked what my wish was :') Olivia bby <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I was going to say it earlier, but I can never tell when to say happy birthday due to different timezones xD
> 
> Happy Birthday Delta  I hope that you have a fabulous day, you deserve it my fellow guilder <3



Reposting in case you missed it Crystal ♡

Everyones forum sets are on point here, it's so good


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> View attachment 195780View attachment 195781
> 
> She asked what my wish was :') Olivia bby <3



Aw that's a good wish, I hope it comes true  btw your villager has really cute hair ^_^


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw that's a good wish, I hope it comes true  btw your villager has really cute hair ^_^



aw thankyou :'3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## scotch (Mar 15, 2017)

oml the basement section is just last post: raskell


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> guysss I got my avatar done by wearthesun :') It's so cute I love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @sunsetdelta omgg I didn't know it was your birthday! Happy Birthday!



wearthesun? Uh...isn't that by amye.miller? XD


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> wearthesun? Uh...isn't that by amye.miller? XD



yep I just noticed that XD *facepalm* I keep getting mixed up coz wearthesun does sigs nd stuff haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooo pink can I come pick up my wishlist now  gold axe, gold net, gold rod, dinosaur egg fossil and pink heart balloon? I think It was 30tbt or somethin


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


>



This again? Lol.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> plants aren't hung upside down with their throats slit and mocked and made an embarrassment of. I'd rather eat a ''dead'' plant then eat something that used to walk and talk XD



omg this makes me want to become vegetarian.. I'm gonna start soon!!!!!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> omg this makes me want to become vegetarian.. I'm gonna start soon!!!!!



But, but... Good luck!


----------



## scotch (Mar 15, 2017)

if you know any of the following:
-good everything shops
-good cyclers 
-good amiibo cards 
-good gardening shops
-anything pretty much involving purchases please send them to me


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> View attachment 195780View attachment 195781
> 
> She asked what my wish was :') Olivia bby <3



Awww that's so cute ; A ; (Olivia is a doll I love her!!)



MayorOfMagix said:


> Reposting in case you missed it Crystal ♡
> 
> Everyones forum sets are on point here, it's so good



Oh my gosh thank you!!! ♥


Also ❀ Day 7 / Irisvale Mayor's Birthday Special ❀ of my Irisvale blog *is up*!! ❀


This day has been so calm and wonderful on here, in Irisvale, and at home ; v ;
Thank you all for the kind words and birthday wishes!! ♥


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

scotch said:


> if you know any of the following:
> -good everything shops
> -good cyclers
> -good amiibo cards
> ...



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?389660-%95%26%239679%3B%26%239789%3B-Nicole-s-Knick-Knack-Department-%26%239790%3B%26%239679%3B%95-Unlimited-Stock-amp-Accepting-Amiibo-Requests - Nicoles nick nack shop is amazing, she's super fast and quick with orders and very kind


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Awww that's so cute ; A ; (Olivia is a doll I love her!!)



For a minute... I thought you were talking about Oblivia! Lol!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> For a minute... I thought you were talking about Oblivia! Lol!



Same xD


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> For a minute... I thought you were talking about Oblivia! Lol!



Noooooo Lmao I'm talking about the snooty kitty *Olivia*.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Noooooo Lmao I'm talking about the snooty kitty *Olivia*.



Haha xD I think I have her card actually c:


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Haha xD I think I have her card actually c:



Lucky! c:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Neat. I'm supposed to be getting Purrl(along with a bunch of other cards.. But they haven't showed up yet! >:U
(...maybe tomorrow??)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Neat. I'm supposed to be getting Purrl(along with a bunch of other cards.. But they haven't showed up yet! >:U
> (...maybe tomorrow??)



Hopefully they'll show tomorrow!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Shipping takes agggeeeess sometimes 
I hope they come soon though c:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Lol I hope so >.>
(Also ayyyy 777th post! *insert jackpot gif here since I can't find one*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

I really need to make a list of all my cards haha :x


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I really need to make a list of all my cards haha :x



I made a notepad of all the cards and NL/WA compatible figures I own on my phone :'V
It's better than nothing lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

There's a website (amiibo life I think?) that you can easily keep track of everything but I've just got so many to sort through xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I made a notepad of all the cards and NL/WA compatible figures I own on my phone :'V
> It's better than nothing lol



Well hi there, birthday girl!  Feel any older?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well hi there, birthday girl!  Feel any older?



Hi! ...not really, tbh? 22 isn't that memorable of an age haha. :'D


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Where's N64? I want my game console!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

In the shadows


----------



## scotch (Mar 15, 2017)

*if you any good shop threads regardless of what they sell/do for services please send it to me*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and birthday wishes!! ♥



Happy bday ^^ Sorry it took me forever to get on, I've been busy most of the day.



- - - Post Merge - - -



scotch said:


> if you any good shop threads regardless of what they sell/do for services please send it to me



This is what the retail sub-forum was made for xDDDD


----------



## scotch (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Happy bday ^^ Sorry it took me forever to get on, I've been busy most of the day.
> View attachment 195818
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



im making a collective gathering of the best shops/services via the museum, villagers, and just re-tail.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Where's N64? I want my game console!



Sry lol xDDDD

my dad made me go to the store with him after I got out of the shower, shortly after I got home from school, so I've been busy pretty much all day.

I actually forgot to take my coat off lol


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Happy bday ^^ Sorry it took me forever to get on, I've been busy most of the day.
> View attachment 195818



Thank you!! ★


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Those colors tho xD


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 15, 2017)

scotch said:


> *if you any good shop threads regardless of what they sell/do for services please send it to me*



just go check in re-tail lol


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> just go check in re-tail lol



We also have a post in the first page being advertised for threads...

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuellaMagiMe said:


> just go check in re-tail lol



I keep on thinking you're pinkcotton. lol


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Evening, everyone! What are you all up to? ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just drawing~ (I might show this one off I really like it so far +_+)


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm gonna work on my store orders while watching _Enough_! ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm about to go practice piano.

After that I might mess around with some Super Mario 64 models in blender ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

I GOT THE SECRET RARE ULTRA BALL...On the PTCGO. Not as fun as real life. BUT OH MY GOD I DID IT.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I GOT THE SECRET RARE ULTRA BALL...On the PTCGO. Not as fun as real life. BUT OH MY GOD I DID IT.



Ayyyy your back  I feel like I haven't seen you around here for ages haha. Congrats ^^

You guys are always doing something interesting haha, and I'm always doing study ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I was playing with rocks! >.<


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

I got a red card


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ayyyy your back  I feel like I haven't seen you around here for ages haha. Congrats ^^
> 
> You guys are always doing something interesting haha, and I'm always doing study ;-;




Eh, maybe everyone else here, but I don't know if you can consider what I do in my day to day life "Interesting".


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I got a red card



Congrats, bud! >3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Congrats, bud! >3


ty, I feel special now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

So when I disappear everyone else magically reappears >.>

what the heck


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So when I disappear everyone else magically reappears >.>
> 
> what the heck



Time to disappear. >.<


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So when I disappear everyone else magically reappears >.>
> 
> what the heck





Well 'ent that funny. Same thing happens to me all the time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Time to disappear. >.<


but whyyyyyy


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm surprised i'm not dead


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> but whyyyyyy



Yeah, Raskell, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Beth/Beth


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

i'm officially edgy now


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i'm officially edgy now



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

This page is cringe-worthy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This page is cringe-worthy.



Maybe my presence will soothe the edgyness




Or maybe I'm making it worse


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> This page is cringe-worthy.



But Rask....I'm the Ladies' Man Extraordinaire, there's no way anything can be cringe-worthy with me. <3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

It starts with one thing
I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know
Time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away

It's so unreal
Didn't look out below
Watch the time go right out the window
Trying to hold on, but you didn't even know
Wasted it all just to watch you go
I kept everything inside
And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me
Will eventually be a memory of a time when

I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

One thing, I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind
I designed this rhyme
To remind myself of a time when
I tried so hard
In spite of the way you were mocking me
Acting like I was part of your property


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> It starts with one thing
> I don't know why
> It doesn't even matter how hard you try
> Keep that in mind
> ...



Oh hey it's that one song that they mentioned in that thing somewhere!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh hey it's that one song that they mentioned in that thing somewhere!


nono it's 100% og i made it
my dad works at nintendo and miyamoto said i made it so its true


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> nono it's 100% og i made it
> my dad works at nintendo and miyamoto said i made it so its true



Well I can't deny the shiggy.




Also, nobody even aknowledges that I'm the Ladies' Man Extraordinaire?









....Says the guy who got dumped and is single aren't I funny


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well I can't deny the shiggy.



Thank goodness I'm not the only one who calls him that xDDD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Even Malovich is disappointed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

What's everyone up to?

I'm doin fun stuff ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Even Malovich is disappointed



Did I seriously spell it "Malovich"




Oh my god why it's MALKOVICH. How stupid can I be?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> What's everyone up to?
> 
> I'm doin fun stuff ^^
> View attachment 195826



I'm realizing I'm an idiot for spelling Malkovich wrong in my sig.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


>



You're literally the best.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You're literally the best.






i know i am


----------



## Trasey (Mar 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday to whomever it was earlier! ^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

It is 10pm. Where the heck did the day go I hope all my school days go by this fast lol


So earlier today my gym coach got mad at me because I'm antisocial.

How ignorant can someone be .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It is 10pm. Where the heck did the day go I hope all my school days go by this fast lol
> 
> 
> So earlier today my gym coach got mad at me because I'm antisocial.
> ...



What kind of person gets angry over that?! Ugh, gym is never good for anyone...I never want to go back after literally every year starting in 6th grade of gym was torture.(And I have to, sadly. I need one more semester. )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Haven't posted a cute birthday picture yet, so here you go.  Happy birthday, birthday girl!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> What kind of person gets angry over that?! Ugh, gym is never good for anyone...I never want to go back after literally every year starting in 6th grade of gym was torture.(And I have to, sadly. I need one more semester. )



Yeah needless to say my parents are very angry.

I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but I am antisocial because I have aspergers. Apparently no one understands that at my school. They just expect me to be a normal kid, and be able to easily get into groups and make some friends.

Yeah, if only it were that easy 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm only taking PE because it's a requirement to graduate (and I sure as heck ain't stayin at my HS).


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haven't posted a cute birthday picture yet, so here you go.  Happy birthday, birthday girl!



It's SunsetDelta's Birthday, right? A happy birthday to you if you see this SunsetDelta! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah needless to say my parents are very angry.
> 
> I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but I am antisocial because I have aspergers. Apparently no one understands that at my school. They just expect me to be a normal kid, and be able to easily get into groups and make some friends.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's gotta be rough...Sorry you have to deal with that.


(Same. I almost want to spend the money on the online health class instead of doing gym again. Ugh, no way I want to stay in HS either.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's SunsetDelta's Birthday, right? A happy birthday to you if you see this SunsetDelta!



Yep, it's SunsetDelta's birthday!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm only taking PE because it's a requirement to graduate (and I sure as heck ain't stayin at my HS).



Ew. 
I actually think I wouldn't have graduated if I had to take P.E. because I was failing at it badly when it was compulsory. Thats so stupid. Your level of health/fitness is up to you not up to some stupid education systems grading....


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah needless to say my parents are very angry.
> 
> I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but I am antisocial because I have aspergers. Apparently no one understands that at my school. They just expect me to be a normal kid, and be able to easily get into groups and make some friends.
> 
> ...



I feel ya girl, i also have aspergers...

I took PAL instead of gym and it was great. My teacher was hilarious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> (Same. I almost want to spend the money on the online health class instead of doing gym again. Ugh, no way I want to stay in HS either.)



You should.

Don't you know, they had to change the name to Physical Education because Physical Torture was slightly too harsh a name?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ew.
> I actually think I wouldn't have graduated if I had to take P.E. because I was failing at it badly when it was compulsory. Thats so stupid. Your level of health/fitness is up to you not up to some stupid education systems grading....



I agree with this.  I'm getting a C+ in gym...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't think I posted at all yesterday...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ew.
> I actually think I wouldn't have graduated if I had to take P.E. because I was failing at it badly when it was compulsory. Thats so stupid. Your level of health/fitness is up to you not up to some stupid education systems grading....



Just another reason why high school is like a prison.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just another reason why high school is like a prison.



You want the prime example of prison, just look at my second hour. It's like all stupid guys, four girls, and like maybe 2 smart guys.  That class in general is hell. I'm too lazy to do honors LA though so...I'm screwed?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

High School isn't that bad... Last year i made a bunch of friends who graduated, and this year i found the love of my life. You just gotta roll with the punches


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

High school sounds so much worse for you guys  Like the grading, expectations, work load and classes you have to take. It's not nearly as bad here >.>


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Canadian High School isn't terrible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You want the prime example of prison, just look at my second hour. It's like all stupid guys, four girls, and like maybe 2 smart guys.  That class in general is hell. I'm too lazy to do honors LA though so...I'm screwed?



^^^Pretty much all my classes except Physics and Government (I wonder why?)

Idk I've only got 10 weeks left of school. No need to make the best of them. I just have to make sure I'm still alive and not in a psych ward by May 19th and it'll all be good.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Canadian High School isn't terrible.



Oh you're from Canada? That's cool ^^
I was more speaking of American schooling from what I've heard.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ew.
> I actually think I wouldn't have graduated if I had to take P.E. because I was failing at it badly when it was compulsory. Thats so stupid. Your level of health/fitness is up to you not up to some stupid education systems grading....



I nearly failed the one semester of PE I took myself. We had these "fitness tests" where you know the formula, the government picks some dumb statistic everyone has to be at to be good enough to graduate or something? How stupid. Why does running a track at a certain speed have to be so important to our future according to the people, I'll never know.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Oh you're from Canada? That's cool ^^
> I was more speaking of American schooling from what I've heard.


American anything is generally bad.

Tho my province is horrible. Highest taxes in the country :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> High School isn't that bad... Last year i made a bunch of friends who graduated, and this year i found the love of my life. You just gotta roll with the punches



Yeah, it's got it's good parts. Got it's bad parts too. Just gotta roll with it like you said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> American anything is generally bad.
> 
> Tho my province is horrible. Highest taxes in the country :/



Like buzzfeed?!(I think it's American?) Buzzfeed is the worst thing on the internet! 

America's got good things. Like Alaska.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I nearly failed the one semester of PE I took myself. We had these "fitness tests" where you know the formula, the government picks some dumb statistic everyone has to be at to be good enough to graduate or something? How stupid. Why does running a track at a certain speed have to be so important to our future according to the people, I'll never know.



Ugh, this just makes me so angry reading it  It has nothing to with anything -.-

(I just noticed our FC's have the same first 4 numbers lol)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ugh, this just makes me so angry reading it  It has nothing to with anything -.-
> 
> (I just noticed our FC's have the same first 4 numbers lol)



Yeah. It just makes you feel bad(Especially where I am where everyone is literally the same BRO SPORTS BRO DID YOU SEE THAT BRO WANNA FIGHT BRO kind of person who can run a 6 minute mile or whatever with relative ease. It just makes people like me feel bad.  Ugh, the PE system is so stupid. I failed every single test by the way. 


By george, they do. What's the likeliness of that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh yeah I almost died in PE because I had to do the pacer test, and I think my gym coach screwed me over because the audio was set to 15m when we were running 20m. I ran like 10 laps and I almost had an asthma attack. 

He didn't care.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Shoulda taken PAL, or is that even offered in 'Murica?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> with relative ease.


The first 15 seconds of this seriously just made my day ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Shoulda taken PAL, or is that even offered in 'Murica?



No, we don't have PAL. We have alternates like...Running. Or weights. FUN.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> The first 15 seconds of this seriously just made my day ^^



I'm glad someone noticed. XD






Well, I'm out. I know, heartbreaking, isn't it? Fear not my children. I may not be gone after all~~~~~~~


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No, we don't have PAL. We have alternates like...Running. Or weights. FUN.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


God Bless America♪


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> God Bless America♪



But Canada has that kid on PTCGO who tried to go out with me. Well, he's in Vancouver at least. I could go right to Windsor right now if I wanted to. Never been but would love to be in Canada. They have cool windmills, right?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But Canada has that kid on PTCGO who tried to go out with me. Well, he's in Vancouver at least. I could go right to Windsor right now if I wanted to. Never been but would love to be in Canada. They have cool windmills, right?


You live in Detroit or Buffalo?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm goin to bed, also. Gonna see if going to bed earlier will help me wake up at a decent time.

GOODNIGHT all~~~~~


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

I still think to this day my P.E. teacher had something against me haha. She also doubled as my health teacher.

But every assessment I had she'd fail me or I'd scrap in with a pass. I have a minor case of cerebal palsy, meaning I physically cannot run (or even walk) fast and if I do try to run fast I usually end up with terrible pain in my ankle. Oh and I have minor asthma on top of that too. I know I'm no physically fit, there's no doubt about it, so I didn't try using that as an excuse but I tried my best that I could. But she didn't care about that.

She told me I need to actually study for tests and assignments and I was so pissed because I try very hard academically.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> You live in Detroit or Buffalo?



Detroit.


Because I'm tough. I was born right in the heart of the city in it's dark times. In the toughest hospital there: the local women's hospital.

Because I'm TOUGH.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Detroit.
> 
> 
> Because I'm tough. I was born right in the heart of the city in it's dark times. In the toughest hospital there: the local women's hospital.
> ...



So, how about them Red Wings?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm goin to bed, also. Gonna see if going to bed earlier will help me wake up at a decent time.
> 
> GOODNIGHT all~~~~~



Trust me friend it does not help at all xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Detroit.
> 
> 
> Because I'm tough. I was born right in the heart of the city in it's dark times. In the toughest hospital there: the local women's hospital.
> ...



omg you live 2 1/2 hours away from me xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Trust me friend it does not help at all xD



I'm sure it doesn't but it's worth a shot


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I still think to this day my P.E. teacher had something against me haha. She also doubled as my health teacher.
> 
> But every assessment I had she'd fail me or I'd scrap in with a pass. I have a minor case of cerebal palsy, meaning I physically cannot run (or even walk) fast and if I do try to run fast I usually end up with terrible pain in my ankle. Oh and I have minor asthma on top of that too. I know I'm no physically fit, there's no doubt about it, so I didn't try using that as an excuse but I tried my best that I could. But she didn't care about that.
> 
> She told me I need to actually study for tests and assignments and I was so pissed because I try very hard academically.



Gym teachers always seem to have something against the less fit  it  seems...Ive only  one teacher who was good to me. Every other time it was "too bad get fit". It seems like you've had it rougher than me...But I can't run at all. At least without getting out of breath in a few seconds. I might have asthma knowing my family history. My bad knees that always have some sharp pain don't help either...Combined with the zero strength, etc. Gym teachers hated me...I was only ever good at ping pong and swimming in the shallow lanes. Oh well, I won't have to deal with it until I'm a senior. It's all a load of garbage and its really insensitive to people who aren't as fit as others. I can't stand it. At least elementary gym was fun with the parachute...

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> omg you live 2 1/2 hours away from me xDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hey someone I know who doesn't live  on one of the four corners of the U.S. and Canada!(seriously all my friends have been in every corner. Blame my ex miss Alaska for my desire to go there.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Gym teachers always seem to have something against the less fit  it  seems...Ive only  one teacher who was good to me. Every other time it was "too bad get fit". It seems like you've had it rougher than me...But I can't run at all. At least without getting out of breath in a few seconds. I might have asthma knowing my family history. My bad knees that always have some sharp pain don't help either...Combined with the zero strength, etc. Gym teachers hated me...I was only ever good at ping pong and swimming in the shallow lanes. Oh well, I won't have to deal with it until I'm a senior. It's all a load of garbage and its really insensitive to people who aren't as fit as others. I can't stand it. At least elementary gym was fun with the parachute...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I Don't live near any borders besides the Ocean border with U.K.
Tho i live in the easternmost area of Canada


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I Don't live near any borders besides the Ocean border with U.K.



You live somewhat near water I assume? Or am I being stupid?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

The Island in Nova Scotia is where i live


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell is back.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> The Island in Nova Scotia is where i live


Ah cool. Well I mean not cool with the high taxes but still cool. Maybe. I wouldn't know. I've never been on an island(except bell isle) , I only know peninsulas. Close enough anyways...right? I mean the great lakes look enough like oceans...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Raskell is back.



Ooh yeah, time to...bask-ell in the raskell?


I'm sorry.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2017)

Technically I live on an island too since NZ is made of 3 main islands ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah cool. Well I mean not cool with the high taxes but still cool. Maybe. I wouldn't know. I've never been on an island(except bell isle) , I only know peninsulas. Close enough anyways...right? I mean the great lakes look enough like oceans...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Close enough.
Not many crimes where I live.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Close enough.
> Not many crimes where I live.


Not many crimes, eh? That's gotta be nice to know.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Technically I live on an island too since NZ is made of 3 main islands ^^


former British Colonies represent!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Technically I live on an island too since NZ is made of 3 main islands ^^


New Zealand right? That sounds nice.


I'm so naive I've never been past Chicago. 

I'm so experienced. XD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> New Zealand right? That sounds nice.
> 
> 
> I'm so naive I've never been past Chicago.
> ...


You've been to to places with 3 times the population of my provinces capital city, Halifax.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm not going to be on TBT tomorrow. Taking a break... just tomorrow (so far).


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> You've been to to places with 3 times the population of my provinces capital city, Halifax.



I've also stayed in an Ohio town with an incredibly small population like four times every year. It's my grandma's house.. Really nice town actually. It has a cute main street, etc. Also she has chickens. (She's still a younger more energetic Grandma. The chickens are her life). That's how I travel. I never leave the country or go somewhere cool. Because who needs it when you've got half-illegal chickens?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> I'm not going to be on TBT tomorrow. Taking a break... just tomorrow (so far).



Sounds good...we all need a break sometimes.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

My GF goes to Quebec city in Quebec every march break. Hopefully next year i will too.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My GF goes to Quebec city in Quebec every march break. Hopefully next year i will too.


That'd be cool if you did...I always wanted to do something like that. Circumstances won't ever allow it for me but best of luck to you!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That'd be cool if you did...I always wanted to do something like that. Circumstances won't ever allow it for me but best of luck to you!


It'll be like going to France..... It would be a romantic getaway ♥♥


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> It'll be like going to France..... It would be a romantic getaway ♥♥



I need one of those in my life. Too bad it'll never happen AMIRIGHT LADIES?!!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I need one of those in my life. Too bad it'll never happen AMIRIGHT LADIES?!!


Trust me.... it'll happen


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Trust me.... it'll happen



Well I hope it does for you at least. 



I really should sleep shouldn't I...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well I hope it does for you at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I really should sleep shouldn't I...


Don't be so quick to put yourself down, girls love guys who are honest and confident, and it doesn't hurt to be funny either.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Don't be so quick to put yourself down, girls love guys who are honest and confident, and it doesn't hurt to be funny either.



Yeah, I tend to put myself down a lot (my ex hated it, funny enough). I've gotta work on it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I tend to put myself down a lot (my ex hated it, funny enough). I've gotta work on it.


Be confident!
BE LIKE MALKOVICH!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Be confident!
> BE LIKE MALKOVICH!


I will definitely try!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

Try and you will succeed


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi everyone 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I missed this discussion but high school gym class SUCKED. the only time it was ever fun for me was if I happened to get placed in a class that had a friend or two in it. Which only happened a couple times lol. Are you all in high school still? I'm in my 3rd year of college now, I graduated high school in 2014.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my parents went to Nova Scotia on their honeymoon ^_^ and I haven't been in a while, but I used to go to Michigan like 2x every year because my mom's family is from there. Some of them live near Detroit but I haven't been there in a long time. 

I think I'm all caught up now


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I missed this discussion but high school gym class SUCKED. the only time it was ever fun for me was if I happened to get placed in a class that had a friend or two in it. Which only happened a couple times lol. Are you all in high school still? I'm in my 3rd year of college now, I graduated high school in 2014.


ye.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Manly Tears


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone here interested in a Flower Fairy Outfit?

Have no use of it... just sitting there in my storage.

This is for Free. Will make this a thread if no one wants it here.


----------



## made08 (Mar 16, 2017)

Goodnight pals!!


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Anyone here interested in a Flower Fairy Outfit?
> 
> Have no use of it... just sitting there in my storage.
> 
> This is for Free. Will make this a thread if no one wants it here.



Is it just the dress or is it the whole set? If so I'd be interested in buying the wig ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

@made08: I am not ^^ I'm in second year of college


----------



## made08 (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> @made08: I am not ^^ I'm in second year of college



Oh cool, I'm glad I'm not the only one haha ^_^


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Is it just the dress or is it the whole set? If so I'd be interested in buying the wig ^^


All of it!

It's for free as well. 

Would be doing Delivery however.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> All of it!
> 
> It's for free as well.
> 
> Would be doing Delivery however.



omg that's lit  I'd love to take it all! I'll add u now and open my gates


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> omg that's lit  I'd love to take it all! I'll add u now and open my gates


OK!
Might need to deliver later, gotta go somewhere.
Are you currently available?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Afternoon guys. How are you all doing?

I'm not doing so good today. I'm sick. ; ~ ;
(No entry today because of it, I'll try to cover Irisvale days 8 and 9 tomorrow to make up for it)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Afternoon guys. How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm not doing so good today. I'm sick. ; ~ ;
> (No entry today because of it, I'll try to cover Irisvale days 8 and 9 tomorrow to make up for it)


I'm just getting over a cold myself.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

My amiibos seem to be moving on their own..


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My amiibos seem to be moving on their own..



o.o that's uh.. Interesting.

(I had to contact the seller of the amiibo cards today. Call me impatient, but when I checked the status of my cards, it was "paid but not shipped." I was supposed to get them 2 days ago! No wonder eBay hasn't updated me yet on the situation. {Seriously I spent $24 on these damn things..})


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Only have Toon Link and W.Link. 

Toon Link's sword is sharp...


----------



## made08 (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Afternoon guys. How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm not doing so good today. I'm sick. ; ~ ;
> (No entry today because of it, I'll try to cover Irisvale days 8 and 9 tomorrow to make up for it)



I'm unfortunately starting to get sick as well  my throat feels all scratchy and I've been coughing a bit. I'm trying to stop it before it gets worse. Hopefully we feel better tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Technically I live on an island too since NZ is made of 3 main islands ^^



You live in New Zealand?

Are there a lot of kiwis there?

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> I missed this discussion but high school gym class SUCKED. the only time it was ever fun for me was if I happened to get placed in a class that had a friend or two in it. Which only happened a couple times lol. Are you all in high school still? I'm in my 3rd year of college now, I graduated high school in 2014.



Yeah, I'm a senior. All my friends left the school and my brother graduated last year so I'm pretty much alone


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

-Roundhouse kicks the door open-

...Yo.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2017)

lol hi


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

ಠ_ಠ ... Hi :V


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> -Roundhouse kicks the door open-
> 
> ...Yo.



No, just no. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love this face... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yes, just yes. lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love this face... ಠ_ಠ



Fixed your quote.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You live in New Zealand?
> 
> Are there a lot of kiwis there?



Well people call us Kiwis so yeah I guess? xD

As in actual kiwis, no xD


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2017)

lol do you guys play any insturments? I play the violin.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm Ash and I think I'm cool.



Ok. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol do you guys play any insturments? I play the violin.



I play the Viola.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Ok. ಠ_ಠ



That quote was a lie, I would never think I'm cool.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

The banter between you guys (Ash and Rask) is great, can I start shipping you guys?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> The banter between you guys (Ash and Rask) is great, can I start shipping you guys?


_
NOPE_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> lol do you guys play any insturments? I play the violin.



I play piano primarily, but I can play pretty much every instrument because I have perfect pitch. That's what I'm going to college for, to study piano performance and astrophysics

I have 3 guitars (one is a slide guitar), 2 mandolins, a violin, a trombone, a cornet, and a piano. I can play all of them pretty well but obviously piano is the best instrument ever


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> _
> Y E S _.


I'll take that as a yes


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> The banter between you guys (Ash and Rask) is great, can I start shipping you guys?



_NOPE._


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I'll take that as a *no.*



That's what I thought.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Gamecubes are cubes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Gamecubes are cubes.



who woulda thunk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Gamecubes are cubes.



They're cubes of wonder. Cubes of my childhood. The best cube that no 64-bit console, Motion controls, or pads could ever compete with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Gamecubes are cubes.




Actually the gamecube's dimensions are 5.9in x 6.3in x 4.3in so technically it's a rectangular prism

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> They're cubes of wonder. Cubes of my childhood. The best cube that no 64-bit console, Motion controls, or pads could ever compete with.



wanna fight


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 195844
> Actually the gamecube's dimensions are 5.9in x 6.3in x 4.3in so technically it's a rectangular prism



It has a handle and protrusions though, so technically... It's just a lunchbox that can play games.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Are Gamecubes cubes or rectangular prisms? My life is in shambles now! My childhood is ruined!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 195844
> Actually the gamecube's dimensions are 5.9in x 6.3in x 4.3in so technically it's a rectangular prism
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Mario Sunshine is the best Mario game. No questions. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Are Gamecubes cubes or rectangular prisms? My life is in shambles now! My childhood is ruined!



Neither. It's a lunchbox. Deep breaths.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Mario Sunshine is the best Mario game. No questions.



I cannot accept this statement as proof




I can accept this one though---->


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

im still gonna low key ship you guys


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I cannot accept this statement as proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the camera! The controls! The most solid controls!!! And don't forget the FLUDD pack! And the Blue Coins? OOOOOOOH the blue coins I LOVE THEM. it's like the green stars in SMG2 but like...Way more rewarding when you turn in all 250 at once to get those 25 shines. 


64 is alright though. My first experience of it was actually the DS one(Which I prefer over the original. Shoot me.). Just not the best 3D Mario game. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> im still gonna low key ship you guys



Eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But the camera! The controls! The most solid controls!!! And don't forget the FLUDD pack! And the Blue Coins? OOOOOOOH the blue coins I LOVE THEM. it's like the green stars in SMG2 but like...Way more rewarding when you turn in all 250 at once to get those 25 shines.
> 
> 
> 64 is alright though. My first experience of it was actually the DS one(Which I prefer over the original. *Shoot me*.). Just not the best 3D Mario game.



So I shall...

jk but seriously

I have a drawing of FLUDD that I made like 5 1/2 years ago xDDDD
I hate its voice tho


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> im still gonna low key ship you guys



I'm not gay. Wait, nevermind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And the Blue Coins? OOOOOOOH the blue coins I LOVE THEM.



But there are blue coins in SM64 too xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I shall...
> 
> jk but seriously
> 
> ...



I got used to that voice after a while. Maybe because that game is literally ingrained into my childhood. I've gotten really good at it, 100%-ed it last spring. I don't mind the ending. The game's too fun and pleasant...I really don't care what my 100% rewards are in a game because I want to know my game is like...Over. Unless I get a hard mode I love hard modes.



Too bad DLC and all that garbage ruined the essence of 100%ing these days. Glad I don't play those kinds of games loaded with DLC. Nintendo's always been somewhat decent about their DLC not being literal chunks of the game I want to play.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> But there are blue coins in SM64 too xDDD
> View attachment 195846



They're cool...But you don't get to save your game every time you get one. XD I guess they help get the collectible of the game in question either way???


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm not gay. Wait, nevermind.



Yeah no I realise that...but I ship people no matter what their sexuality is xD I know I'm being weird...

I used to play Super Mario Sunshine on those crappy take iff games in the internet, and that's the story of how I got into Nintendo games xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm not gay. Wait, nevermind.



Don't worry Raskell, I'm not gay. I'm the ladies' man extraordinaire.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

What games should I you people get (me) for the Gamecube?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Don't worry Raskell, I'm not gay.



I'm gay, but not for you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...s-or-rectangular-prisms&p=7265428#post7265428

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm the ladies' man extraordinaire.



Lies.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What games should I you people get (me) for the Gamecube?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Metroid Prime 1 and 2. Maybe just 1. 2 is still good get both. Twilight Princess, Wind Waker, Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing(It's not called Population Growing I don't care what ANYONE says), Paper Mario TTYD. Uh...Not Starfox Adventures that game sucked....Mario Kart Double Dash, and of course...P I K M I N ONE AND TWO-Oh wait just get the wii versions, seriously the game is a lot better that way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> They're cool...But you don't get to save your game every time you get one. XD I guess they help get the collectible of the game in question either way???



Yeah but they're worth 5 coins and if you get 100 coins in a level you get a coin star :3

the coin star is like impossible to get in rainbow ride though


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

God I feel like **** today x.x)
This cold needs to gtfo out of my body already!
And now I may have to get a refund on those damn amiibo cards! 

(Geez the moment my birthday ends, my life goes back to hell where it belongs)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Metroid Prime 1 and 2. Maybe just 1. 2 is still good get both. Twilight Princess, Wind Waker, Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing(It's not called Population Growing I don't care what ANYONE says), Paper Mario TTYD. Uh...Not Starfox Adventures that game sucked....Mario Kart Double Dash, and of course...P I K M I N ONE AND TWO-Oh wait just get the wii versions, seriously the game is a lot better that way.



I hate Luigi's Mansion. I've tried it on the Gamecube, it sucks. I already have two copies of _Animal Crossing: Population Growing_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> God I feel like **** today x.x)
> This cold needs to gtfo out of my body already!
> And now I may have to get a refund on those damn amiibo cards!
> 
> (Geez the moment my birthday ends, my life goes back to hell where it belongs)



Binge watch a series of movies or a television series.. Best thing to do when you have a cold.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Metroid Prime 1 and 2. Maybe just 1. 2 is still good get both. Twilight Princess, Wind Waker, Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing(It's not called Population Growing I don't care what ANYONE says), Paper Mario TTYD. Uh...Not Starfox Adventures that game sucked....Mario Kart Double Dash, and of course...P I K M I N ONE AND TWO-Oh wait just get the wii versions, seriously the game is a lot better that way.



I really really don't like Mario Kart Double Dash. The controls are awful imo. But my brother really liked it.

Besides that, the only games I have for the gcn that I actually like are Animal Crossing and Luigi's Mansion.

Really wish I could get The Wind Waker...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I hate Luigi's Mansion. I've tried it on the Gamecube, it sucks. I already have two copies of _Animal Crossing: Population Growing_.
> .



-Gasp-



You monster


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I hate Luigi's Mansion. I've tried it on the Gamecube, it sucks. I already have two copies of _Animal Crossing: Population Growing_.



I loved LM, though I still haven't beaten it like 3 years later xDDD

I have LM Dark Moon for the 3DS. That was actually the first 3DS game I ever got, on the day it was released. The hype was real. Got it before I even had a 3DS xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

The second 3DS game I got was AC New Leaf, back in May of 2014, and I haven't gotten another 3DS game since....


Really digging that Ocarina of Time remake (cough cough *remake of an N64 game* cough cough)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> -Gasp-
> 
> 
> 
> You monster



Thanks.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I loved LM, though I still haven't beaten it like 3 years later xDDD
> 
> I have LM Dark Moon for the 3DS. That was actually the first 3DS game I ever got, on the day it was released. The hype was real. Got it before I even had a 3DS xD



I've gotten the (minus a few coins) highest score possible on Luigi's Mansion. I've done it like twice, do you know how many times I have to reset the thing to actually get it right? 



100%-ing my Gamecube games is like a personal tradition now. It's like taking my childhood to a whole new level and learning things I never knew were possible. XD



EDIT-Oh man, I remember going crazy about Dark Moon! I think it was my seventh or eight game...My first 3DS game was OOT 3D.(I also got the Anniversary edition of Four Swords and Link's Awakening DX on the eshop!). Shorty followed By Starfox 64 3D. I was obsessed with that game throughout all of 5th grade. XD But I remember enjoying Dark Moon in my two playthroughs. Not as much as the first but I still liked it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Thanks.



-pats your head-
It's okay. You're like Mike Wazowski. A good monster.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm going to go abandon ya'll now. Cya'll later!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm going to go abandon ya'll now. Cya'll later!



same

I got important real life work to do that I desperately don't want to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I've gotten the (minus a few coins) highest score possible on Luigi's Mansion. I've done it like twice, do you know how many times I have to reset the thing to actually get it right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not like a really big gamer so I really can't say I've ever complete a game 100% except those old PS2 spongebob games I used to play... oh, and Luigi's mansion dark moon xDDD

I've never even beaten super mario 64 100% (i know I'm disgraceful lol)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell is here. (< . <)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm alive
(Raskell how could you start a controversy without me  )


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm alive
> (Raskell how could you start a controversy without me  )



I see that you're alive.

(Please don't discuss that thread in here.)


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm alive
> (Raskell how could you start a controversy without me  )



It was lit boi

edit: end of xd


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm alive
> (Raskell how could you start a controversy without me  )



Ayyyyy it's you.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Do any of you have a cat that adores you? My cat is so precious. His name is Orange.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I see that you're alive.
> 
> (Please don't discuss that thread in here.)



I can't believe you'll be banned tho smh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Do any of you have a cat that adores you? My cat is so precious. His name is Orange.


My cats name is precious!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do any of you have a cat that adores you? My cat is so precious. His name is Orange.



Nope. I don't have a cat that's like this.


Or anyone really AMIRIGHT LADIES AND GENTS I'LL BE HERE ALL WEEK


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

*heavy sigh* The stupid thread is locked up. Can we _please_ discuss something else?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Do any of you have a cat that adores you? My cat is so precious.



YES YES YUEESS my cat is my everything I love her so much ;n; here she is <3 



Spoiler: Bubbles


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *heavy sigh* The stupid thread is locked up. Can we _please_ discuss something else?


I think it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> YES YES YUEESS my cat is my everything I love her so much ;n; here she is <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god I love your cat. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3cS0Yw7k88

GUYS! IT'S IN JAPANESE TOO!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I think it was HILARIOUS.



Stop discussing the thread please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuellaMagiMe said:


> YES YES YUEESS my cat is my everything I love her so much ;n; here she is <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your cat is so beautiful! Does she like to cuddle? My cat, Orange, always cuddles with me when I'm watching Netflix or falling asleep. It's so majestic.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh my god I love your cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ye, they dubbed it in German top.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

yess <3


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> YES YES YUEESS my cat is my everything I love her so much ;n; here she is <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god that's adorable ♥


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

This is cringy.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Dunno if i'm gonna keep Bob in my village much longer.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

By the way, FreeHelium, much like DK and Candy, your love to your GF should be like a golden Banana. 



...It better be.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> By the way, FreeHelium, much like DK and Candy, your love to your GF should be like a golden Banana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...It better be.


Oh... _I'd definitely shower her._


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Oh... _I'd definitely shower her._



*-WINK-*




I'm sorry.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> *-WINK-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Don't be.



Whatever you say. I guess I can continue winking my day away.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't believe Rask is dead.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I can't believe Rask is dead.



ikr I kinda wanna make a justice for raskell thread or a poll to get him like un-banned or whatever


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> ikr I kinda wanna make a justice for raskell thread or a poll to get him like un-banned or whatever


Nah, it's his fault, he should take the time to learn from his mistake


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

He's a good guy tho...he really is ;n; he talked to me about things and introduced me to this guild T-T I hope he comes back soon :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Eh, in my opinion it was all stupid. I don't think that people should have argued over it, or continued to at least. It was pointless and that's all I'm going to say about it. Maybe they had their reasons, I'm not them so I don't know. That's all I'm going to say about it. I hope to see everything back to normal eventually and this can all be behind us. Raskell's intentions were fine, I just think the way that it was handled(on BOTH ends) could have been better. Too bad, really, good people arguing over something so ridiculous.


BRB I have to go pick up everything in my room, we have to lock my cats in there tomorrow and they could potentially defile everything I have


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> He's a good guy tho...he really is ;n; he talked to me about things and introduced me to this guild T-T I hope he comes back soon :3


He's a good kid, but he needs to know when to stop.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> He's a good kid, but he needs to know when to stop.



Yeah, I agree...that's what I was trying to hint to when I posted there. I think both of them should have just taken a few steps back though. Nobody should have been arguing even if someone got offended. There's no reason to here. It was definitely handled poorly, but I'm glad it stopped quickly.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

His name suits him... he is a little rascal ahahah!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I agree...that's what I was trying to hint to when I posted there. I think both of them should have just taken a few steps back though. Nobody should have been arguing even if someone got offended. There's no reason to here. It was definitely handled poorly, but I'm glad it stopped quickly.



Amen.
That's why I had to step in and enter Mama Bear mode when I posted in that thread.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> His name suits him... he is a little rascal ahahah!


10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Amen.
> That's why I had to step in and enter Mama Bear mode when I posted in that thread.



I'm glad you did what you did...I think it was a really good idea to step in like that.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> His name suits him... he is a little rascal ahahah!



Suits him too well, tbh :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> His name suits him... he is a little rascal ahahah!



You got that right.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Suits him too well, tbh :/


His OG name was IR8rhaskell, that suited him too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm thinking that I don't deserve to be a TK anymore...


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm glad you did what you did...I think it was a really good idea to step in like that.



Thank you. I had to, it got so out of hand 

It's a shame that it ended up with Marshal being very upset and Raskell getting banned(again).

...I really hope this doesn't happen again..

And to be honest, I don't think Raskell deserves to be Third Kind now after what happened


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> His OG name was IR8rhaskell, that suited him too.



Speaking of usernames, what's the origin of FreeHelium?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Speaking of usernames, what's the origin of FreeHelium?


My 3DS, Wii U, Miiverse, and every other platform aside from Youtube and Facebook.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thank you. I had to, it got so out of hand
> 
> It's a shame that it ended up with Marshal being very upset and Raskell getting banned(again).
> 
> ...




It definitely is a shame to see what happened. I'm just hoping it can all be put behind everyone.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm thinking that I don't deserve to be a TK anymore...



why?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thank you. I had to, it got so out of hand
> 
> It's a shame that it ended up with Marshal being very upset and Raskell getting banned(again).
> 
> ...



No, I'm the one who doesn't deserve it.  I acted pretty childish.  I can't help it though, my religion is the one thing I will defend with my life.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My 3DS, Wii U, Miiverse, and every other platform aside from Youtube and Facebook.



I see. I used to be AshCo. Name my dad gave me making a minecraft(HEH HEH I KNOW RIGHT I was twelve don't judge me. It's still fun to make stuff though. Blame my lego-based childhood) account, but then I became Ash Q. Scrumfleton. The only thing that has an origin is ASH, my initials.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, I'm the one who doesn't deserve it.  I acted pretty childish.  I can't help it though, my religion is the one thing I will defend with my life.


Dang right.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Dang right.



Do you have to be mean about it though?  :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, I'm the one who doesn't deserve it.  I acted pretty childish.  I can't help it though, my religion is the one thing I will defend with my life.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, I'm the one who doesn't deserve it.  I acted pretty childish.  I can't help it though, my religion is the one thing I will defend with my life.



Just...I think that everyone shouldn't have taken things so heavily. I understand if you're very defensive of your religion, that's perfectly fine. I just think that, as I've said before(good gosh I'm a broken record) it shouldn't have been a huge issue. That's only my opinion, I can see why it'd be an issue but I think you and Raskell could have handled it better. I don't know either of you the best so maybe there was something I'm not understanding, sorry if it's that way. But it's over, we're all going to move on and everything will be fine in time, right?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you have to be mean about it though?  :/


Listen. it was a touchy subject, the best course of action would've been to not reply and just report his post.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, I'm the one who doesn't deserve it.  I acted pretty childish.  I can't help it though, my religion is the one thing I will defend with my life.



Marshal. No. *You do deserve it.* You have all right to defend your religion! Please don't step down after what happened. 

Also FreeHelium was agreeing with the fact that you defended your religion. That's the vibe I got.
(I could be wrong tho)


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

Guys, Raskell wouldn't be wanting us to be talking about it. Let's just put it over our heads and talk about something else 

Has any of ya'll had anything exiting happen recently?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Just...I think that everyone shouldn't have taken things so heavily. I understand if you're very defensive of your religion, that's perfectly fine. I just think that, as I've said before(good gosh I'm a broken record) it shouldn't have been a huge issue. That's only my opinion, I can see why it'd be an issue but I think you and Raskell could have handled it better. I don't know either of you the best so maybe there was something I'm not understanding, sorry if it's that way. But it's over, we're all going to move on and everything will be fine in time, right?



You are a wise person.  I swear I never meant to get Raskell banned, he's a great friend most of the time and a wonderful TK.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Guys, Raskell wouldn't be wanting us to be talking about it. Let's just put it over our heads and talk about something else
> 
> Has any of ya'll had anything exiting happen recently?


Not really, just wishing my GF was with me.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Not really, just wishing my GF was with me.



aw same, with my bf


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You are a wise person.  I swear I never meant to get Raskell banned, he's a great friend most of the time and a wonderful TK.



Well it's all behind us now. I'm sure everyone's forgiven at this point. I don't have any grudge with anyone at least!



FreeHelium said:


> Not really, just wishing my GF was with me.



Same. Oh wait-


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Guys, Raskell wouldn't be wanting us to be talking about it. Let's just put it over our heads and talk about something else
> 
> Has any of ya'll had anything exiting happen recently?


Haven't had nothing exit currently.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

You know whats funny? When people see my girlfriend, they think she's still in elementary school and give me weird looks.

I'm a solid 7 inches taller than her


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Haven't had nothing exit currently.



OH YOU _SILLY_ GOOSE


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Has any of ya'll had anything exciting happen recently?



Nope. I'm sick as all hell, and I've been feeling like **** all day.

My stupid amiibo cards haven't been shipped yet even though I bought them a ****ing week ago. They were supposed to arrive 2 days ago. Nothing. I contacted the seller, but I haven't gotten anything back yet!

And then that damn thread up and made my mood even worse.

My brother IRL is bothering the living **** out of me and he won't stop.

So yeah. My life has been *wonderful* lately. *sarcasm*
(Right after my birthday, my life goes back to hell. Right where it belongs.)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> You know whats funny? When people see my girlfriend, they think she's still in elementary school and give me weird looks.
> 
> I'm a solid 7 inches taller than her


I like it that way tho, she's my little ball of happiness


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Nope. I'm sick as all hell, and I've been feeling like **** all day.
> 
> My stupid amiibo cards haven't been shipped yet even though I bought them a ****ing week ago. They were supposed to arrive 2 days ago. Nothing. I contacted the seller, but I haven't gotten anything back yet!
> 
> ...



Ouch...I hope everything gets better for you soon. :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Nope. I'm sick as all hell, and I've been feeling like **** all day.
> 
> My stupid amiibo cards haven't been shipped yet even though I bought them a ****ing week ago. They were supposed to arrive 2 days ago. Nothing. I contacted the seller, but I haven't gotten anything back yet!
> 
> ...



Aww, I didn't mean to make your day bad!  I didn't mean for any of this to happen actually...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I like it that way tho, she's my little ball of happiness



_D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww_




My ex was like 9 inches taller than me when we met. It was kinda funny.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> _D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srsly? how tall are ya?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww, I didn't mean to make your day bad!  I didn't mean for any of this to happen actually...



It wasn't your fault. I just had to stop it before it got worse. You're fine, trust me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> srsly? how tall are ya?



I'm like 5'3-5'4 nowadays but I used to be a shorty. She was 5'6 at the time(This was three years ago by the way)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm like 5'3-5'4 nowadays but I used to be a shorty. She was 5'6 at the time(This was three years ago by the way)


Mother of god.... I'm 5'9", you're around the height of my GF.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Mother of god.... I'm 5'9", you're around the height of my GF.




Well at least I'm not skinny anymore. I was under 40 pounds until age 8. 

...


But then I got fat and now ew.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well at least I'm not skinny anymore. I was under 40 pounds until age 8.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Dudeeee come to my village bro.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Dudeeee come to my village bro.



I can tomorrow I locked my 3DS in my grandma's so mom wouldn't know I have it right now.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can tomorrow I locked my 3DS in my grandma's so mom wouldn't know I have it right now.


Ok... but i won't be around for the whole day tomorrow.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell got banned again? A thread? I'm so outdated with TBT, life happened so I couldn't go on! >.<


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Raskell got banned again? A thread? I'm so outdated with TBT, life happened so I couldn't go on! >.<


Yep.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Well my brother stopped bothering me(At least he apologized.)
(He can be a bit obnoxious at times, but hey, aren't all siblings sometimes? :V)

I kinda want to buy a third copy of New Leaf.. I think having a new town might cheer me up..
I don't want to abuse Irisvale (that's my main town, I'm taking it easy with that one.)
... but I also don't want to get rid of my cycle town either. That has all my wishlist items in it.. I need to keep that one, too.

I'm able to have 2 digital copies, since ACNL:WA and vanilla ACNL count as 2 different games.
Do I really want to spend $20 on _another_ town, though..??
*(Help me, I'm addicted)*



pinkcotton said:


> Raskell got banned again? A thread? I'm so outdated with TBT, life happened so I couldn't go on! >.<



Yeah he got banned.. _Again_..


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll be off to bed now! goodnight everyone! <3


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I'll be off to bed now! goodnight everyone! <3



Goodnight


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Mother of god.... I'm 5'9", you're around the height of my GF.



C'mon, there are short people out there.  I'm 16 and 4'11.


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm 5'6...
Is that short?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm 5'1" even though I'm 22.. ; v ;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Gee.. I feel like a giant now.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 16, 2017)

Just caught up with everything!
3 bans..


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Gee.. I feel like a giant now.



Come down to my high school. You wont after that.(kids my age are giants. I got choked by one once in my studio class, I should know)


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Just caught up with everything!
> 3 bans..



Yeah.. It's pretty rough..

I'm just glad it's over now. Q.Q


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> C'mon, there are short people out there.  I'm 16 and 4'11.



WHAAT?! Lol.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I'll be off to bed now! goodnight everyone! <3



Goodnight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> C'mon, there are short people out there.  I'm 16 and 4'11.



I remember the feeling of shortness. I always was the shortest in my class. ;w;

Who am I kidding I'm still usually that.


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Just caught up with everything!
> 3 bans..







This is too much. ​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> This is too much. ​



Where do you find these amazing gifs flare?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> This is too much. ​


Is Rask gone...... forever?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is Rask gone...... forever?



Probably not if I know things(But I'd get someone who knows the forums better than I)


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is Rask gone...... forever?


Doubt it.
Other people have been banned more than what he had.
He'll probably be back soon.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Eh. He'll be back.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 16, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is Rask gone...... forever?



No. He'll be back.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh good, I've completely removed miiverse from my life. That place went from cool to a slithering pile of idiots and trolls in the two times I was active.(I mean it was always that but it used to have good parts). But good, that place makes me just terrible.


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

I once posted my town ceremony when I named my town "my ass."

Administrators gave me a Warning. D:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh good, I've completely removed miiverse from my life. That place went from cool to a slithering pile of idiots and trolls in the two times I was active.(I mean it was always that but it used to have good parts). But good, that place makes me just terrible.



Ew, Miiverse. I never used it lel
(Watching GPM's Miiverse is Hell series on youtube is hilarious though.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Ew, Miiverse. I never used it lel
> (Watching GPM's Miiverse is Hell series on youtube is hilarious though.)



It was the first place I ever really was social. Which is...Ew...But I do love watching some videos on it's stupidity though...The ones with miiverse "relationships" always get me...Ah, kids....


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It was the first place I ever really was social. Which is...Ew...But I do love watching some videos on it's stupidity though...The ones with miiverse "relationships" always get me...Ah, kids....



Oh my god same lmao
(Except the social part. All I did was draw Splatfest pictures lol. :V)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Oh my god same lmao
> (Except the social part. All I did was draw Splatfest pictures lol. :V)



The drawing part was a good feature...It was fun drawing pictures of pokemon on incredibly tiny 3DS screens. But someone with godlike talents would always 1-up me and post a drawing at the same time as me. I soon went to pencil and paper, back to my lifelong roots.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The drawing part was a good feature...It was fun drawing pictures of pokemon on incredibly tiny 3DS screens. But someone with godlike talents would always 1-up me and post a drawing at the same time as me. I soon went to pencil and paper, back to my lifelong roots.



Nice that it inspired you to draw again on paper 


I'm gonna head to bed.. I'm kinda tired..
Hopefully my antibiotics and my nyquil will make me feel better..

Good night, everyone.


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow I missed a lot. I have so many questions


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm guessing rask got banned?


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm guessing rask got banned?



That's what it looks like.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

made08 said:


> That's what it looks like.



man that thread went 0-100 real quick

Glad I went to work just as it started


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> man that thread went 0-100 real quick
> 
> Glad I went to work just as it started



At least it looks like everyone has apologized and been forgiven so we can move on 

- - - Post Merge - - -

You guys used the abbreviation "TK" quite a few times, could someone explain to me what that means? I've never heard it before and I'm not sure what it stands for.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

made08 said:


> At least it looks like everyone has apologized and been forgiven so we can move on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You guys used the abbreviation "TK" quite a few times, could someone explain to me what that means? I've never heard it before and I'm not sure what it stands for.



good they were mature about it then 

Yeah I don't know what it means either lmao


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2017)

Remember that even though we are allowing you use this thread as a "group" of sorts, we still *do not* allow bans (outside of your own) to be discussed publicly, and ask you to respect that. If you continue to do this, the thread will be closed and not allowed to be remade. Please remember to follow *all* our rules and guidelines in this thread.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

Jake said:


> Remember that even though we are allowing you use this thread as a "group" of sorts, we still *do not* allow bans (outside of your own) to be discussed publicly, and ask you to respect that. If you continue to do this, the thread will be closed and not allowed to be remade. Please remember to follow *all* our rules and guidelines in this thread.



Understandable, thank you for the heads up


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 17, 2017)

TK stands for "Third Kind"! We have 3 levels in The Miscellaneous:
Guild Master (GM) - pinkcotton 
Third Kinds (TK) - Strahberri, ThatOneMarshalFangirl, and Raskell. *Some TKships are being considered for resignation.
Last but not least, Members! (M) The member list is in the first post!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh... thanks lol

I had a salad tonight. It had pear in it. It was  yum  disgusting.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm awake.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm awake.



good morning c:

it's 12am here lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> good morning c:
> 
> it's 12am here lol


Australia?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Australia?



yeyeah


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

former British Colonies represent!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> former British Colonies represent!



former convicts represent


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> former convicts represent


*tips hat*


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> *tips hat*



well it ain't a lie 

tbh my ancestor probably was just a kid that like stole a loaf of bread
or someone that killed a kid for stealing a loaf of bread

we'll never know


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> well it ain't a lie
> 
> tbh my ancestor probably was just a kid that like stole a loaf of bread
> or someone that killed a kid for stealing a loaf of bread
> ...


I know that, I'm well-read in history


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I know that, I'm well-read in history



historee, should find out when the pear was first introduced here


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

I just wasted my money on a pear.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I just wasted my money on a pear.



wow I would never do that


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> wow I would never do that


I'd much rather an orange.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 17, 2017)

By the way guys, pears!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> By the way guys, Raskell returns on the 30th!


Gee... that's a long time!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> By the way guys, pears!



Not sure if you saw but Jake said not to talk about it publically don't want your thread to be shut down


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Not sure if you saw but Jake said not to talk about it publically don't want your thread to be shut down


FreeHelium for TK?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

lmao

i should sleep it's 1 im stupid


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

Woohoo, I forgot to bring lunch to school today. So now I'm just sitting here. Starving.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Woohoo, I forgot to bring lunch to school today. So now I'm just sitting here. Starving.


I'm on break still.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm on break still.



I had a mini break for being sick...Dont have a real break until April which sucks because I just wanna sleep all day really.


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> TK stands for "Third Kind"! We have 3 levels in The Miscellaneous:
> Guild Master (GM) - pinkcotton
> Third Kinds (TK) - Strahberri, ThatOneMarshalFangirl, and Raskell. *Some TKships are being considered for resignation.
> Last but not least, Members! (M) The member list is in the first post!



Thanks 

Also I'm going to go review the rules now because I hadn't done that before and I almost got us in trouble lol.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

I just wanna say what nice people you all are ^.^ I know I haven't been here long but I love the convos and little things we all do together! TheMiscellaneous4eva! (cringe >.<'')


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I just wanna say what nice people you all are ^.^ I know I haven't been here long but I love the convos and little things we all do together! TheMiscellaneous4eva! (cringe >.<'')



Aw, back at you! I feel the same. Been here for less than a week but it's been really fun


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 17, 2017)

Dear members of the Miscellaneous,

*It is with a heavy heart to announce that I am leaving TBT for a while.*

Got a infraction earlier this morning for apparently bypassing the censor yesterday night. Whoops.

Not to mention I'm still _really_ sick, and it might be a *fever* now according to mom, aka the medical expert in the family.

..I guess that's my signal to go on hiatus.

I don't know when I will return.

..If I _ever_ return.

_Please do not PM/VM me, I will most likely *not* respond._

If I do not return within *30 days*(4/17/17), it means I'm *gone forever.* Please remove me from the guild  and any friend lists when that happens.

*For now, this is goodbye.*

*~Crystal, aka SunsetDelta*

P.S. - Happy St. Patrick's Day for those who celebrate it, and Happy Shamrock Day for all Animal Crossing towns.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Stop discussing the thread please
> .



What thread? Did I miss something?

Is raskell gone? Noooooo!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What tf is happening??????

I leave for one day and now everyone is gone????


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What thread? Did I miss something?
> 
> Is raskell gone? Noooooo!
> 
> ...


tl;dr what happened:

"R" went too far.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> tl;dr what happened:
> 
> "R" went too far.



But I really want to know how/why.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, I'm back. Yay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> But I really want to know how/why.



EDIT-Yeh we aren't allowed to talk about it,


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But I really want to know how/why.


For the sake of this thread getting closed, I can't say any mor of it. Sorry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2017)

Btw I probably won't be on again until tomorrow evening or Sunday. I'm staying the night at a friend's house tonight and then I have stuff going on during the day tomorrow.

I really hope Rask comes back soon :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> For the sake of this thread getting closed, I can't say any mor of it. Sorry.



I know. I don't want to say you should just forget about it but it would be best if we did anyways.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Btw I probably won't be on again until tomorrow evening or Sunday. I'm staying the night at a friend's house tonight and then I have stuff going on during the day tomorrow.
> 
> I really hope Rask comes back soon :'(
> 
> ...



it'll be a few weeks


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's talk about some happy stuff


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

made08 said:


> Let's talk about some happy stuff



Lobsters are cool.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

made08 said:


> Let's talk about some happy stuff


Today is Friday!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 17, 2017)

Only a few more days of spring break left


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Dear members of the Miscellaneous,
> 
> *It is with a heavy heart to announce that I am leaving TBT for a while.*
> 
> ...



Noooo!  Don't go on a hiatus just because you got an infraction!  I've gotten them before and I'm still here.  I'm sorry you're sick though.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Welp, time for me to take my leave, i'll talk to you guys again Sunday. Don't any of you go dying on me while i'm gone!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Welp, time for me to take my leave, i'll talk to you guys again Sunday. Don't any of you go dying on me while i'm gone!



You never let go of me before...And now this?! ;A;


----------



## Trasey (Mar 17, 2017)

I really want to open up an online shop irl, rip.
Like sell shirts and etc


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You never let go of me before...And now this?! ;A;


Don't let go, i'll always be here, in flesh and in spirit.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Don't let go, i'll always be here, in flesh and in spirit.



<3


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

Guys I'm legit crying rn >.<'' I made a super cute pink little thread of my peachie closet clean out that took me agessss to make and then what did I do????  Accidentally post it in TBT Marketplace T^T It's my first ever shop nd stuff so yay Puella fails at life again


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Guys I'm legit crying rn >.<'' I made a super cute pink little thread of my peachie closet clean out that took me agessss to make and then what did I do????  Accidentally post it in TBT Marketplace T^T It's my first ever shop nd stuff so yay Puella fails at life again



Luckily copy paste exists??? D:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol I'm pretty sure last time I was on here there was like 190 something pages....there's 254 now guys xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure last time I was on here there was like 190 something pages....there's 254 now guys xD



I'm telling you, this place blew up recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

PUNCHY MOVED OUT WITHOUT ME KNOWING!!! NO!!!!


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Lobsters are cool.



Ugh you're right but they're also delicious

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> Only a few more days of spring break left



I know  I'm v sad I really want to keep chillin 

I'm not ready to return to my 18 credit misery 
(Jk I like school I am just very stressed out)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ugh you're right but they're also delicious



I'd rather eat them than look at them any day


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Welp, time for me to take my leave, i'll talk to you guys again Sunday. Don't any of you go dying on me while i'm gone!



Have a good weekend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I'd rather eat them than look at them any day



I've had lobster twice in my life and I hate ripping them apart but I love eating them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Luckily copy paste exists??? D:



Were you able to get it moved over? :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you make/print shirts?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

GEE, IT SURE IS _BORING _AROUND HERE!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

Can I join y'all? I'm p friendly, talkative, and I like memes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Can I join y'all? I'm p friendly, talkative, and I like memes



Yes of course  Don't we all like memes? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> GEE, IT SURE IS _BORING _AROUND HERE!



I miss out on so much stuff when I'm not here and no ones here when I am ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yes of course  Don't we all like memes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm always here usually. Yet I still miss out on everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> Can I join y'all? I'm p friendly, talkative, and I like memes



If you have joined, welcome!


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Noooo!  Don't go on a hiatus just because you got an infraction!  I've gotten them before and I'm still here.  I'm sorry you're sick though.



*(Before anyone says anything, don't get your hopes up. I'm just here to reply to Marshal. I'm gone after this.)*

I have my own _*personal*_ reasons(there's a reason why I said don't PM/VM me) on why I'm going on hiatus.
Me being very sick _is_ one of them. The infraction just confirmed that I need to disappear for a while, I'm starting to get back into my negative depressed mode again, I can just feel it in my bones.

Thank you for expressing your concern about me being sick. It takes forever for me to get better. (Another reason why I _hate_ myself, if I ever get sick, I stay that way for weeks)

(For those who are curious, my note to you all is a couple pages back. Look for it yourself.)

*For now, this is goodbye. For real this time. Please do not reply to this post. Thank you.

~Delta*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> *(Before anyone says anything, don't get your hopes up. I'm just here to reply to Marshal. I'm gone after this.)*
> 
> I have my own _*personal*_ reasons(there's a reason why I said don't PM/VM me) on why I'm going on hiatus.
> Me being very sick _is_ one of them. The infraction just confirmed that I need to disappear for a while, I'm starting to get back into my negative depressed mode again, I can just feel it in my bones.
> ...



Goodbye..Hope that everything gets better for you.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

I just wanted to let everyone know, and I did tell Raskell in a PM, but my work week + looking for a home is causing me to put TBT on the back burner.  I will be around on the weekends a bit though!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, thanks for welcoming me as an (unofficial) member!  I hope you all had a wonderful St. Patrick's Day if you celebrate it!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, and I did tell Raskell in a PM, but my work week + looking for a home is causing me to put TBT on the back burner.  I will be around on the weekends a bit though!



All good, I hope everythings going well c: I think we're all a bit busy right now haha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't think this has ever been so dead


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

Egg.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2017)

GUYS.

So I went to play ACNL, but as soon as I opened my 3DS and hit the power button AC loaded up by itself, it opened in front of my town hall and it was announced that it's morning, it saved and I came out of my house. All. by. itself.

I swear it wasn't turned on previously. I haven't been on my 3DS for at least 3 days, so if it was running for those 3 days it would've well in truly died by now _and_ I checked the battery and it's full.

So, like, does anyone know an exorcist???


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> GUYS.
> 
> So I went to play ACNL, but as soon as I opened my 3DS and hit the power button AC loaded up by itself, it opened in front of my town hall and it was announced that it's morning, it saved and I came out of my house. All. by. itself.
> 
> ...



be scared


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> be scared



I am its doin me a heckin frighten fren


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I am its doin me a heckin frighten fren



doing me a concern


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Egg.



Can I interest you in an egg in this trying time


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

good morning ya'll


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Good morning! C: how are you?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

quite good  it's a sunny day which make my mood automatically good :')


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> quite good  it's a sunny day which make my mood automatically good :')



Oh that's good yeah it was nice and warm today, but I prefer rain tbh


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh that's good yeah it was nice and warm today, but I prefer rain tbh



Good morning!! That sounds nice  I'm with Beth though, I love rainy days. The rain makes everything feel so cozy <3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

made08 said:


> Good morning!! That sounds nice  I'm with Beth though, I love rainy days. The rain makes everything feel so cozy <3



ikr! I love just sitting by the fire. Fashion is also so much easier when you can layer


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 18, 2017)

lol good mornin


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> ikr! I love just sitting by the fire. Fashion is also so much easier when you can layer



Aw I always wished I had a fireplace :3 but yeah it's so much more comfy. I also like that in the rainy weather, I can feel good about spending the day in. Sometimes I get depressed in the summer because it's always so sunny and beautiful and I get down on myself for not making as much of an effort to be around other people. I just like being by myself a lot, though


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

True! I love the rain too <3 I used to take long walks at night in the rain while listening to music ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Good...Morning? Well it's not morning anymore. I just kind of sleep in as much as possible on Saturdays.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Good...Morning? Well it's not morning anymore. I just kind of sleep in as much as possible on Saturdays.



Ditto, my friend


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> True! I love the rain too <3 I used to take long walks at night in the rain while listening to music ^^



It has literally always been my dream to do that. Unfortunately though, I'm scared of getting mugged or assaulted at night so I've never been able to do so...


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> It has literally always been my dream to do that. Unfortunately though, I'm scared of getting mugged or assaulted at night so I've never been able to do so...



Pepper spray :3


----------



## Trasey (Mar 18, 2017)

LMAOOO rip me
This has been the worst spring break ever
I swear I'm just a mess up and a failure. What's the point anymore?
My shop also has 3 stars so that's awesome too.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe I should get my friend to hold all my stuff so I can restart. Hmmmmmmmmm....I DO hate my layout....


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw I always wished I had a fireplace :3 but yeah it's so much more comfy. I also like that in the rainy weather, I can feel good about spending the day in. Sometimes I get depressed in the summer because it's always so sunny and beautiful and I get down on myself for not making as much of an effort to be around other people. I just like being by myself a lot, though


everyone gets mad at me for always closing the curtains a bit when I'm in the lounge room because it's so bright. Also listening to the rain at night is so relaxing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Trasey said:


> LMAOOO rip me
> This has been the worst spring break ever
> I swear I'm just a mess up and a failure. What's the point anymore?
> My shop also has 3 stars so that's awesome too.



Awww I'm sure you're not  I hope everything goes better for you, you're a wonderful person <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Maybe I should get my friend to hold all my stuff so I can restart. Hmmmmmmmmm....I DO hate my layout....



Have you tried really hard to make your layout work? It's kinda what I've done with mine, I hated mine for ages but I've got it working really well right now ^^ I think any layout can look great, but that's just my opinion c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Awww I'm sure you're not  I hope everything goes better for you, you're a wonderful person <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've tried, and it hasn't worked. Nothing can work right.  Besides, my old town's layout was better. Town square smack in the middle, Re-tail and Town hall on top of the town, next to eachother perfectly(I also stuck brewster's next to it)...If only I hadn't reset the first time. I'm so mad at my ex for convincing me to do so! I bet even my second town(Which i can't remember at all) was better than this. Ugh...I'm almost convinced to reset. I'll miss Phoebe and Marshal but I can get them back, right?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'll miss Phoebe and Marshal but I can get them back, right?



No, are you kidding me? They'll never come back.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No, are you kidding me? They'll never come back.



Eh I can overpay for them if I have to.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I've tried, and it hasn't worked. Nothing can work right.  Besides, my old town's layout was better. Town square smack in the middle, Re-tail and Town hall on top of the town, next to eachother perfectly(I also stuck brewster's next to it)...If only I hadn't reset the first time. I'm so mad at my ex for convincing me to do so! I bet even my second town(Which i can't remember at all) was better than this. Ugh...I'm almost convinced to reset. I'll miss Phoebe and Marshal but I can get them back, right?



Yeah, you can  If you need Marshal, I can get him in boxes for you and my friend has his card so all good. I think another friend of mine has Phoebe's card, but I'd have to ask him about it. If you really hate it that much just go for it I'd say ~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, you can  If you need Marshal, I can get him in boxes for you and my friend has his card so all good. I think another friend of mine has Phoebe's card, but I'd have to ask him about it. If you really hate it that much just go for it I'd say ~



You know what, I will. I have enough bells to fully expand my house again, I can get my villagers, all I need to do is wait on my friend so I can hold on to all my stuff in her town.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know what, I will. I have enough bells to fully expand my house again, I can get my villagers, all I need to do is wait on my friend so I can hold on to all my stuff in her town.



Yeah, you can sell off your town and keep your catalogue/PWP's too, and as far as I know you can keep re-selling your town as many times until you're satisfied with your map (I'm not sure on the details how so you might have to look into it).


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, you can sell off your town and keep your catalogue/PWP's too, and as far as I know you can keep re-selling your town as many times until you're satisfied with your map (I'm not sure on the details how so you might have to look into it).



All I know is that this'll be worse than SR'ing for a shiny. Ugh...This won't be fun but I'll endure it. If there IS a way to keep my PWP's that would help wonders, I need my brick bridges.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> All I know is that this'll be worse than SR'ing for a shiny. Ugh...This won't be fun but I'll endure it. If there IS a way to keep my PWP's that would help wonders, I need my brick bridges.



Yeah I'm like 99% sure there is a way of doing it, and I've seen threads about it on here too so I'd look into it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah I'm like 99% sure there is a way of doing it, and I've seen threads about it on here too so I'd look into it



I just looked up a thing about it...Was this a new part of the update or...?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just looked up a thing about it...Was this a new part of the update or...?



Yeah it is. I'm pretty sure there's Nintendo videos explaining it fully.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah it is. I'm pretty sure there's Nintendo videos explaining it fully.



Ah...Well shoot, now I want to do this...If only my friend was around more. Can't control people's lives though. I can be patient. XP


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah...Well shoot, now I want to do this...If only my friend was around more. Can't control people's lives though. I can be patient. XP



I would love to help but I'm going out in like 15 minutes xP Otherwise I'd leave my gates open for you and you can drop stuff wherever.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I would love to help but I'm going out in like 15 minutes xP Otherwise I'd leave my gates open for you and you can drop stuff wherever.



Well thanks for the thought anyways! I'll find some way to do it...I should go through my boxes and try to sell some things I don't want.


EDIT-I'm too lazy to sell all my items I don't want...If anyone wants to come over and just take whatever feel free.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Maybe I should get my friend to hold all my stuff so I can restart. Hmmmmmmmmm....I DO hate my layout....



What don't you like about it? Do you have a screen shot of your map?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> What don't you like about it? Do you have a screen shot of your map?



Are you even part of the guild? If you like it here you should ask Pinkcotton if you can join :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> What don't you like about it? Do you have a screen shot of your map?



Couldn't post a pic of one if I wanted to, I don't have the TBT to do it. :/

It's just everything in is a terrible spot, I can't do anything with it, the rocks are all in the worst position possible...There's really crowded points and then fields of absolutely nothing...I really just want my old town back. I've already set it in stone, my house is all packed up, etc...Once I can see my friend then I'm going to drop off my furniture and start resetting.


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Pepper spray :3



Puella, do you live in a rural or urban area?

Misa, I have the same fears lol. I currently live in a suburban area so it's like safe-ish but also I'm still scared lol.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

made08 said:


> Puella, do you live in a rural or urban area?
> 
> Misa, I have the same fears lol. I currently live in a suburban area so it's like safe-ish but also I'm still scared lol.



I live in an urban area ^_^ but I have a lot of parks around where I live so I like to take my walks through those


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I live in an urban area ^_^ but I have a lot of parks around where I live so I like to take my walks through those



Aw that sounds so lovely 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Couldn't post a pic of one if I wanted to, I don't have the TBT to do it :/



Wait, it costs TBT to post a photo? ._.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I live in an urban area ^_^ but I have a lot of parks around where I live so I like to take my walks through those



Ooh, that sounds nice...There's a park literally right next to where I live. I haven't walked there for some reason. Maybe I should...Eh.


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Trasey said:


> LMAOOO rip me
> This has been the worst spring break ever
> I swear I'm just a mess up and a failure. What's the point anymore?
> My shop also has 3 stars so that's awesome too.



I hope you're okay, if you need to vent at all you can always PM me  you're not a mess up or a failure ❤

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Ash good luck with your new town ^_^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

made08 said:


> I hope you're okay, if you need to vent at all you can always PM me  you're not a mess up or a failure ❤
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and Ash good luck with your new town ^_^



Thank you...I'm dreading the resetting portion. There's going to be actual effort involved unlike in Pokemon where it's just push A like three times.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

made08 said:


> Puella, do you live in a rural or urban area?
> 
> Misa, I have the same fears lol. I currently live in a suburban area so it's like safe-ish but also I'm still scared lol.



Yeah, I live in a suburban area too. My neighborhood is safe, but there's a really sketchy one literally RIGHT next to it where people frequently come in to mine and steal stuff from cars so they're not the kind of people I'd wanna run into at night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Couldn't post a pic of one if I wanted to, I don't have the TBT to do it. :/
> 
> It's just everything in is a terrible spot, I can't do anything with it, the rocks are all in the worst position possible...There's really crowded points and then fields of absolutely nothing...I really just want my old town back. I've already set it in stone, my house is all packed up, etc...Once I can see my friend then I'm going to drop off my furniture and start resetting.



I didn't realize that it cost TBT to post a photo.  I understand your problem, but it is a pain resetting because you need to unlock the stores and upgrade your houses again too.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Yeah, I live in a suburban area too. My neighborhood is safe, but there's a really sketchy one literally RIGHT next to it where people frequently come in to mine and steal stuff from cars so they're not the kind of people I'd wanna run into at night.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh, I have over ten million bells in my bank. That's not really of much concern to me, I can always TT to get my house maxed in less than an hour.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Are you even part of the guild? If you like it here you should ask Pinkcotton if you can join :3



Oh, I did ask her. I actually sent a 100 TBT donation to her but haven't heard back yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eh, I have over ten million bells in my bank. That's not really of much concern to me, I can always TT to get my house maxed in less than an hour.



Wait, less than an hour? How many characters do you have? It always takes me way longer than that :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2017)

This is the last warning that you will *all* receive. Despite being told not to discuss bans here, you have continued to do so. I can understand that you may not have all seen the post, which I'm fine with, as you all stopped shortly thereafter, but that *does not* mean you can then go onto private message staff members asking further questions about something you have been told that we do not disclose.

Whether or not this message was decided upon collectively as a group, or was done unknowingly by the choice of an unnamed individual - though whatever the case is irrelevant - this is still not something we have ever allowed, especially after you have been told not to, and anyone who does so from now on will receive a warning or infraction, depending on the circumstance.

This also extends on to using this thread as a way to send messages from banned users, and allow them to still communicate on the forums. You are more than welcome to talk to banned users off site, but do not come here and post messages from them on their behalf. This is something that applies site-wide, and not just in this thread.

I want to make this very clear that as we have been kind enough to let you use this thread as an unofficial group, this is the last warning you will receive on this manner, and if you are unable to follow our rules when we ask you to, this thread will be locked indefinitely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Jake said:


> This is the last warning that you will *all* receive. Despite being told not to discuss bans here, you have continued to do so. I can understand that you may not have all seen the post, which I'm fine with, as you all stopped shortly thereafter, but that *does not* mean you can then go onto private message staff members asking further questions about something you have been told that we do not disclose.
> 
> Whether or not this message was decided upon collectively as a group, or was done unknowingly by the choice of an unnamed individual - though whatever the case is irrelevant - this is still not something we have ever allowed, especially after you have been told not to, and anyone who does so from now on will receive a warning or infraction, depending on the circumstance.
> 
> ...



Wow, we just got a mod in here.  I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner...


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Got it Jake, hopefully this is the last time it's ever brought up. 

With that said, goodnight everybody!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Got it Jake, hopefully this is the last time it's ever brought up.
> 
> With that said, goodnight everybody!



good night c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Got it Jake, hopefully this is the last time it's ever brought up.
> 
> With that said, goodnight everybody!



Goodnight, I'm heading off to bed myself.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh dear it seems I've missed a lot  I need to be more active on TBT,,


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Yay!
Got a new avatar and sig! 
Probably will change it later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

No.
The spoiler doesn't have the "egg" pic. :3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Yay!
> Got a new avatar and sig!
> Probably will change it later.
> 
> ...



Eggs take offence


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Morning ^^



Night? Haha. It's 11:21pm here xD

But good morning ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

It's 8:40 AM here lol.


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Mornin'! It's 9:25 AM where I am


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

Mornin everyone


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Mornin'! It's 9:25 AM where I am



It's 1am here lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

I got yelled at for having a signature that's too tall.

But when I made my signature, after countless resizing of the picture, it finally wasn't telling me it was too tall.

But then a staff member comes in and says "hey yo sig is too tall bruh" and you're expected to know exactly how tall 250 pixels is on any given computer screen.

Idk I'm getting a really bad vibe from this site for some reason .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got yelled at for having a signature that's too tall.
> 
> But when I made my signature, after countless resizing of the picture, it finally wasn't telling me it was too tall.
> 
> ...



It doesn't look that tall though...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got yelled at for having a signature that's too tall.
> 
> But when I made my signature, after countless resizing of the picture, it finally wasn't telling me it was too tall.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that if you get an image off like google it'll tell you it's dimensions but I have no clue how you'd know on a normal computer screen. Either way, that sucks. :/



But...It's 200 pixels tall?! Is it the spoiler tag? I don't see anything wrong with the spoiler tag hiding it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It doesn't look that tall though...



And when I was making my sig pic short enough it continuously said it was too tall, and I had to resize the picture multiple times so it would let me put the picture in there.

And it's still too tall.

Idk I just fixed it (removed the picture that I drew... didn't really want to do that.) If they try to tell me that it's too tall again idc if I get an infraction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you get an image off like google it'll tell you it's dimensions but I have no clue how you'd know on a normal computer screen. Either way, that sucks. :/
> 
> 
> 
> But...It's 200 pixels tall?! Is it the spoiler tag? I don't see anything wrong with the spoiler tag hiding it.



I have no idea cause I've seen people with spoiler tags that have really tall pics in them and they can keep those.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And when I was making my sig pic short enough it continuously said it was too tall, and I had to resize the picture multiple times so it would let me put the picture in there.
> 
> And it's still too tall.
> 
> ...



Hopefully it stays this time then. :/


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got yelled at for having a signature that's too tall.
> 
> But when I made my signature, after countless resizing of the picture, it finally wasn't telling me it was too tall.
> 
> ...



yoo I thought I was the only one gettin' bad vibes too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so upset guys :'( I've been searching for a job for so long and I finally found the perfect job working at a cattery with cute little kitties ahh~ <3 everything was going perfect until they e-mailed me asking my age...they need people 18+ and I'm only 16 :'( r.i.p to my hopes~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> yoo I thought I was the only one gettin' bad vibes too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so upset guys :'( I've been searching for a job for so long and I finally found the perfect job working at a cattery with cute little kitties ahh~ <3 everything was going perfect until they e-mailed me asking my age...they need people 18+ and I'm only 16 :'( r.i.p to my hopes~



Aw, that's gotta suck...Hopefully you can find another job you like. D:


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> yoo I thought I was the only one gettin' bad vibes too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so upset guys :'( I've been searching for a job for so long and I finally found the perfect job working at a cattery with cute little kitties ahh~ <3 everything was going perfect until they e-mailed me asking my age...they need people 18+ and I'm only 16 :'( r.i.p to my hopes~



Aw well maybe you can work there when you're 18!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

Why bad vibes?
They are the mods and we have to abide by their rules and respect them.

There are even some forums to check how big your signature is. If you need help, there's a forum that people can check for you honestly.


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Today's my last day of spring break :'( I don't want it to end I'm so stressed out from school lol

Also my boyfriend and I were supposed to celebrate our anniversary today but he's sick


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw well maybe you can work there when you're 18!



Yeah ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone want some villager pics or some random trash I've left in my town? I can't sell any of it because it's all worthless. :/


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone want some villager pics or some random trash I've left in my town? I can't sell any of it because it's all worthless. :/



I'm good ^_^ I guess you didn't remake yet?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone want some villager pics or some random trash I've left in my town? I can't sell any of it because it's all worthless. :/



Which pictures do you have?
Why don't you just make a thread in ReTail?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Which pictures do you have?
> Why don't you just make a thread in ReTail?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412458-A-few-villager-pics-for-sale I made this thread. My threads never get attention though, it's not worth it. :/


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412458-A-few-villager-pics-for-sale I made this thread. My threads never get attention though, it's not worth it. :/



It takes time honestly.
Just bump it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Trasey said:


> It takes time honestly.
> Just bump it



I may eventually. Depends if I really want to deal with the whole trading process or not.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh shoot. I just bumped it. SORRY!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Oh shoot. I just bumped it. SORRY!



Oh you _SILLY _goose.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm home


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 19, 2017)

~hello~​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Bleugh, lemme just like drop out and get my GED.

Or not.

I don't care I kinda just really hate school right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> ~hello~​



I couldn't even see that for like a minute.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Why is Malovich talking about skool on Sunday?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Why is Malovich talking about skool on Sunday?



Because I don't wanna go tomorrow.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because I don't wanna go tomorrow.



I do, but not because I need to catch up in business tech.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I do, but not because I need to catch up in business tech.



Ah, I see. I don't take advanced classes(HAHAH LOOK AT SCRUMF HE'S STUPID AMIRIGHT HE DOESN'T DO HONORS AND ALL THAT-I don't care) so really I just wake up and go there and want to die until my 5th and 6th Hours which are Orchestra and Studio. That's all I like in school. 





So...Any ideas on how I can put 13 million bells in someone else's town while I reset? I have a friend to do it, but where am I going to put that many bells PLUS all 180 items that go in my house, PLUS my clothes? Oh god.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, I see. I don't take advanced classes(HAHAH LOOK AT SCRUMF HE'S STUPID AMIRIGHT HE DOESN'T DO HONORS AND ALL THAT-I don't care) so really I just wake up and go there and want to die until my 5th and 6th Hours which are Orchestra and Studio. That's all I like in school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resest for Punchy!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Resest for Punchy!



He'll just move away from me like the last two times he lived in my town. I'm resetting for a good layout.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He'll just move away from me like the last two times he lived in my town. I'm resetting for a good layout.



My Punchy never moves, because i'm his BEST friend (but ffs bob move pls you evil)


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

I worked hard to get my Punchy and if he bails on me I might just reset lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My Punchy never moves, because i'm his BEST friend (but ffs bob move pls you evil)



Bob didn't leave me. Bob loves me. Too bad him and Phoebs and Marshal will be dead when I reset. I'm genuinely sad about this, I even sent Phoebe and Marshal letters telling them that them and I will meet again in the next town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> I worked hard to get my Punchy and if he bails on me I might just reset lmao



See when Punchy moved from me, I moaned at least this loud,-
I mean I decided I was going to reset. I was considering it but now? Yeah it's happening.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I worked hard to get my Punchy and if he bails on me I might just reset lmao



If another Marshal taints my great sanctuary i'll murder.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If another Marshal taints my great sanctuary i'll murder.



Marshal couldn't taint a sanctuary, he is pure as pure can be. 



He also flirts a lot and it's really funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> I worked hard to get my Punchy and if he bails on me I might just reset lmao



Why did I read "bails" as "Balls" I'll never know


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If another Marshal taints my great sanctuary i'll murder.



I got Marshal and intended to give him away or sell him but he's grown on me so I let him stay. Kyle will always be my favorite Smug though


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why did I read "bails" as "Balls" I'll never know



PUNCHYS CLEAN I SWEAR


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I got Marshal and intended to give him away or sell him but he's grown on me so I let him stay. Kyle will always be my favorite Smug though




Well his looks definitely scream "smug", I'll give him that. I wouldn't mind having him if he moved in randomly.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

If you couldn't tell,

I HATE Marshal with a passion.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If you couldn't tell,
> 
> I HATE Marshal with a passion.



U N A C C E P T A B L E


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> U N A C C E P T A B L E



U R NOT MY FREIND ANYMORR


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> U R NOT MY FREIND ANYMORR



Well I mean we all hate villagers, fine I accept your hatred.




I shouldn't talk I hate almost every villager


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 19, 2017)

I hate every Tier 1 villager except Lucky.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> If you couldn't tell,
> 
> I HATE Marshal with a passion.



Is there any reasoning behind that or you just dont care for him?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> I hate every Tier 1 villager except Lucky.



i love Lucky aaaah he's in my NL, CF, and WW town


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well I mean we all hate villagers, fine I accept your hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need Marshal in your new town? I have his card so I can get him for you...the problem is that obviously it won't be the same Marshal as the one from your old town.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> Is there any reasoning behind that or you just dont care for him?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I had lucky in NL. Nobody wanted him when he moved out, and now he's tier 1. I could have made so many bells. ;w;


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

hey TheMisaMisa, you wouldn't happen to like Death Note?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Do you need Marshal in your new town? I have his card so I can get him for you...the problem is that obviously it won't be the same Marshal as the one from your old town.



I'd love to have him when I reset. Him and Phoebe are all I need to be happy. Who knows when I'll even start resetting, I haven't even moved my stuff into someone's town yet. :/


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

H i  e v e r y o n e ( :


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I had lucky in NL. Nobody wanted him when he moved out, and now he's tier 1. I could have made so many bells. ;w;



Pshhh I know, the animals move tiers so fast. I didn't even know Lucky was tier 1.
I think most of my villagers are tier 1, 2, or 3, besides Nibbles who's in the very bottom haha


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> hey TheMisaMisa, you wouldn't happen to like Death Note?



Ohohoho don't even get me started I loooooove DN. ;D


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> H i  e v e r y o n e ( :



Heya!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> Ohohoho don't even get me started I loooooove DN. ;D



me too!! It's been forever since I've seen it though


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> H i  e v e r y o n e ( :



N i c e  A e s t h e t i c s


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 19, 2017)

Johnny is the best villager besides Walker and Biskit.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd love to have him when I reset. Him and Phoebe are all I need to be happy. Who knows when I'll even start resetting, I haven't even moved my stuff into someone's town yet. :/



Ok. Sorry I don't have Phoebe :/ But yeah if you need him lemme know. You could always get someone to hold your original Marshal too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strahberri said:


> Heya!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same here it's old af and no one cares about it anymore sighhh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Ok. Sorry I don't have Phoebe :/ But yeah if you need him lemme know. You could always get someone to hold your original Marshal too.



Eh, not like it matters, I'd rather not go through the pain of doing that, it'd be a lot easier to find someone who just has a new one. Besides I destroyed his house unintentionally.(Not like I care about originality)


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Same here it's old af and no one cares about it anymore sighhh



I know, the fandom is practically nonexistent now so I was surprised to see your username. 
Definitely one of the best psychological animes ever created


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I know, the fandom is practically nonexistent now so I was surprised to see your username.
> Definitely one of the best psychological animes ever created



lol same


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm replacing Bob with either Erik or Drogo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm replacing Bob with either Erik or Drogo



But Bob is the Bomb


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But Bob is the Bomb



But my Bob attempted to overthrow the government.

Rosie want's to move, what should i do?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm replacing Bob with either Erik or Drogo



fs I accidentally read that as ''Erik or Doggo''


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But my Bob attempted to overthrow the government.



I'd love to hear this one.


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Do Beau.

Beau>Erik forever.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Do Beau.
> 
> Beau>Erik forever.


Beau looks like a stoned teletubbie

no thanks


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> lol same



You like DN too?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm replacing Bob with either Erik or Drogo



Great decision.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beau looks like a stoned teletubbie
> 
> no thanks



I don't like Beau at all lmao idk why he's currently topping tier 1


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I don't like Beau at all lmao idk why he's currently topping tier 1



Yeah Beau is really dumb.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> You like DN too?



Yep, I'm a huge anime fan (lol yis am weeb fight me)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Guys, Rosie wants to move, should i let her go, meaning i could get both Erik and Drogo down the road, or let her stay?


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Aw.
What's so bad about Beau? D:
Do wish his eyes didn't make him look drunk though.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Guys, Rosie wants to move, should i let her go, meaning i could get both Erik and Drogo down the road, or let her stay?



Rosie? I'd let her go, I never cared for her.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Guys, Rosie wants to move, should i let her go, meaning i could get both Erik and Drogo down the road, or let her stay?



I'd let her move. I think her, Marshal, and Beau are the three most overrated villagers.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Yep, I'm a huge anime fan (lol yis am weeb fight me)



I am a closeted weeb lmao. Was obsessed with DN back in like 2015


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Guys, Rosie wants to move, should i let her go, meaning i could get both Erik and Drogo down the road, or let her stay?


Let her.
That way she can move into my town. XD

Not sure.
Personally would keep her, but if you like either Erik or Drago, then that's on you.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Aw.
> What's so bad about Beau? D:
> Do wish his eyes didn't make him look drunk though.



I just have a lot of Lazy villagers that I like so he's low on my list. Don't hate him or anything, just don't see why he's top-of-tier-1 material


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

It is decided.

Rosie will be swapped with Erik.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Yep, I'm a huge anime fan (lol yis am weeb fight me)



I used to be into anime a lot more. Now I only like, like 3. Basically any NICO NICO NIIIII garbage really annoys me. I want more actual memorable things like Cowboy Bebop or FLCL. It feels like it's all been lost. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Let her.
> That way she can move into my town. XD
> 
> Not sure.
> Personally would keep her, but if you like either Erik or Drago, then that's on you.



If you want her, 20 tbt, she's 100% Og


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I used to be into anime a lot more. Now I only like, like 3. Basically any NICO NICO NIIIII garbage really annoys me. I want more actual memorable things like Cowboy Bebop or FLCL. It feels like it's all been lost. :/



Cowboy Bebop is my second favorite anime ever


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I used to be into anime a lot more. Now I only like, like 3. Basically any NICO NICO NIIIII garbage really annoys me. I want more actual memorable things like Cowboy Bebop or FLCL. It feels like it's all been lost. :/



omfgg I'm cosplaying as NICO NICO NIIII for an anime con in a few months LOL


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe I should just reset and not wait to drop off all my stuff...


What am I saying?! That'd be a waste of everyone's time they took to help get my house together!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

tmw nobody wants Rosie.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Y'know I think I'm gonna become an amazing rapper. My rap name will be big trubbs.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Y'know I think I'm gonna become an amazing rapper. My rap name will be big trubbs.



Hurry up and drop your first mixtape


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Hurry up and drop your first mixtape



Nah first I've gotta make a tribute album to Pat Sajack and Vanna White, because surprisingly there's no fanart or tributes. You'd think Wheel of Fortune fan-art would exist but nope. I'm going to do an all-acoustic Pat and Vanna tribute, THEN delve into the rap field and drop the mixtape.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Drop a track on pears please


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Is it possible to put Cookie or Bettina on fire?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Is it possible to put Cookie or Bettina on fire?



No but you can surround their houses with layers of pitfall seeds so they can never be happy.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

SOMEONE JUST GIFTED ME LIKE 100 pears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> SOMEONE JUST GIFTED ME LIKE 100 pears



Now you'll NEVER run out of pears.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Why bad vibes?
> They are the mods and we have to abide by their rules and respect them.
> 
> There are even some forums to check how big your signature is. If you need help, there's a forum that people can check for you honestly.



Idk for some reason something really turning me off of this site.

I don't mind the mods and admins doing their job. I'm just not feeling it now.

Like I get the feeling that just because my signature is slightly too tall they're gonna scold me and give me an infraction.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh fantastic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, I see. I don't take advanced classes(HAHAH LOOK AT SCRUMF HE'S STUPID AMIRIGHT HE DOESN'T DO HONORS AND ALL THAT-I don't care) so really I just wake up and go there and want to die until my 5th and 6th Hours which are Orchestra and Studio. That's all I like in school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can put as much as possible in your closet and take them out of the closet in your friend's town and just keep doing that.

I thought the update made it so that your items and bells would remain intact while you reset?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You can put as much as possible in your closet and take them out of the closet in your friend's town and just keep doing that.
> 
> I thought the update made it so that your items and bells would remain intact while you reset?



It's only the PWP's I thought?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's only the PWP's I thought?



I reset after the update and mine didn't remain intact lol?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

If any of you guys like punk rock here (if u do then ur great) Listen to ''Big Black - Crack up'' Kurt introduced it to me so u know it's gonna be fab


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's only the PWP's I thought?



Well when you sell your old town, the bells you get from that and your catalog will stick with you. That's what I've read about the new update.

I don't know anything personally because I have 0 desire to restart my town.

But tbh you should probably take your items to your friend's town just to be safe.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well when you sell your old town, the bells you get from that and your catalog will stick with you. That's what I've read about the new update.
> 
> I don't know anything personally because I have 0 desire to restart my town.
> 
> But tbh you should probably take your items to your friend's town just to be safe.



Yeah...Too bad she probably wont be able to play ACNL for who knows how long. :/


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well when you sell your old town, the bells you get from that and your catalog will stick with you. That's what I've read about the new update.
> 
> I don't know anything personally because I have 0 desire to restart my town.
> 
> But tbh you should probably take your items to your friend's town just to be safe.



How the hell do you "sell" your town what


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...Too bad she probably wont be able to play ACNL for who knows how long. :/



You should start a thread in the train station saying you need help with transferring items, I'm sure there'd be someone willing to help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> If any of you guys like punk rock here (if u do then ur great) Listen to ''Big Black - Crack up'' Kurt introduced it to me so u know it's gonna be fab



Unfortunately I don't like many types of rock music. Punk, glam, metal, alternative, etc. 

I really only like soft rock, hard rock prior to the 1990-2000s, and rock n roll.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> You should start a thread in the train station saying you need help with transferring items, I'm sure there'd be someone willing to help




Why haven't I thought about that before? Wow, cool. I just hope I can actually trust the person. I've got three ABD's I don't want to lose.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> How the hell do you "sell" your town what



When you restart your town you can sell it to Nook for however many bells. Idk I've heard a lot about it but again I've never done it personally because I'm not restarting my town.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> If any of you guys like punk rock here (if u do then ur great) Listen to ''Big Black - Crack up'' Kurt introduced it to me so u know it's gonna be fab



Not so much punk rock, but classic rock and alt/indie rock are definitely my thing ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When you restart your town you can sell it to Nook for however many bells. Idk I've heard a lot about it but again I've never done it personally because I'm not restarting my town.



How didn't I know about this lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why haven't I thought about that before? Wow, cool. I just hope I can actually trust the person. I've got three ABD's I don't want to lose.



Just be careful, I've heard quite a few cases where the person who is holding the items never shows up again. I'm not sure what the odds are of that happening, but that's the risk you take when asking a random person online to help you.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just be careful, I've heard quite a few cases where the person who is holding the items never shows up again. I'm not sure what the odds are of that happening, but that's the risk you take when asking a random person online to help you.



Yeah, I almost don't want to do it because of that....Bleugh.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why haven't I thought about that before? Wow, cool. I just hope I can actually trust the person. I've got three ABD's I don't want to lose.



As I've said, I'd love to help if you don't find anyone else. I'm just busy with uni right now haha. I think like 99% of people on here are trustworthy, just make sue they've been a member for over a month and they have 100% trade feedback


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> As I've said, I'd love to help if you don't find anyone else. I'm just busy with uni right now haha. I think like 99% of people on here are trustworthy, just make sue they've been a member for over a month and they have 100% trade feedback



Cool...I'll see if anyone wants to help out. If not then I can find some other way to hold my stuff...If I had an extra 3DS and ACNL cart that'd help but I'm not spending the money on that.




I accidentally just turned on the 3D on my New 3DS oh god my eyes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Cool...I'll see if anyone wants to help out. If not then I can find some other way to hold my stuff...If I had an extra 3DS and ACNL cart that'd help but I'm not spending the money on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it's not really worth it xD 3DS's are still pretty expensive here (like ~$250). Especially when there's people here to help ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

R.i.p. your eyes


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just be careful, I've heard quite a few cases where the person who is holding the items never shows up again. I'm not sure what the odds are of that happening, but that's the risk you take when asking a random person online to help you.


Yeah.
Kinda happened to me. 
Luckily recovered all that was lost. Except the Zodiac Set. 

Only one I had a good time with was Arize.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Nah it's not really worth it xD 3DS's are still pretty expensive here (like ~$250). Especially when there's people here to help ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> R.i.p. your eyes



Ugh this is really conflicting. There's 13 Million bells and my entire home at risk here...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just be careful, I've heard quite a few cases where the person who is holding the items never shows up again. I'm not sure what the odds are of that happening, but that's the risk you take when asking a random person online to help you.


I've done it heaps of times, just make sure the person has a good wifi rating and has been on the site a while.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ugh this is really conflicting. There's 13 Million bells and my entire home at risk here...



If you're willing to wait like 4 hours, I'd open my gates for you to put stuff in my town. I'm trustworthy I swear...

But I have faith in this community, I'm sure it would be fine


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Just came across a meme on fb and I instantly thought of Beth so here u go



Spoiler: meme


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> If you're willing to wait like 4 hours, I'd open my gates for you to put stuff in my town. I'm trustworthy I swear...
> 
> But I have faith in this community, I'm sure it would be fine



I don't think I have four hours...My mom's picking me up(Bleugh) tonight. Maybe I can try to squirm my way out of it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> Just came across a meme on fb and I instantly thought of Beth so here u go
> 
> View attachment 195999



Queen


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't think I have four hours...My mom's picking me up(Bleugh) tonight. Maybe I can try to squirm my way out of it.



Yeah, I seem to always be available at inconvenient times due to differences in timezones xP Let me know if you can though, I do want to help


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, I seem to always be available at inconvenient times due to differences in timezones xP Let me know if you can though, I do want to help



Alright, I will! I should be definitely available the rest of the week though(Maybe not thursday?) if you can help then. Though if you don't want to I won't force you! I wouldn't want to be a burden.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Alright, I will! I should be definitely available the rest of the week though(Maybe not thursday?) if you can help then. Though if you don't want to I won't force you! I wouldn't want to be a burden.



Nah man it's all good, if you're all good for me to just leave my gates open while you transfer stuff and I'll probably be afk so I hope that's okay. I would let it run during the day so you can come over whenever, but if the connection cut out I wouldn't be able to fix it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Nah man it's all good, if you're all good for me to just leave my gates open while you transfer stuff and I'll probably be afk so I hope that's okay. I would let it run during the day so you can come over whenever, but if the connection cut out I wouldn't be able to fix it



That doesn't sound like too bad of a plan. I think my wifi's decently reliable(All the connection issues was on my ex's side when we played every day.) so you don't have to worry about that on my side.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I lost my beats I lose everything help me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I lost my beats I lose everything help me



You still have pears...?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You still have pears...?



Ok I'll just shove my pears in my ears so I can listen to drake okay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I lost my beats I lose everything help me



Have you looked under all the furniture and in the nooks and crannies?





I almost didn't now what you meant by beats but then I saw your comment about shoving pears in your ears lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Have you looked under all the furniture and in the nooks and crannies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked near all my pears too :c


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

WHY ARE THERE COWS IN JABU JABU


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196000 WHY ARE THERE COWS IN JABU JABU



Um is this cow racism


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Um is this cow racism



Excuse me, I love cows


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Shoot them, and you get rewarded!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Excuse me, I love cows



What are you talking about no one likes me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Shoot them, and you get rewarded!



Excuse me #vegan offensive


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What are you talking about no one likes me



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Shoot them, and you get rewarded!



I accidentally shot them, now I'm pretty sure it's a major part of the dungeon.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

My maths test just had a question about calculating the correct angle of a dab, I'm officially done with this teacher


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

This should be the low-heart sound in zelda.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This should be the low-heart sound in zelda.



Omg that would be awesome xDDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg that would be awesome xDDDD



Would it though?




...Yeah probably.


MAN I LOVE SHOOTING COWS IN JABU JABU'S BELLY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Would it though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when are there cows in Lord Jabu Jabu's belly? I don't remember that when I played Ocarina of Time...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Since when are there cows in Lord Jabu Jabu's belly? I don't remember that when I played Ocarina of Time...



Master Quest. I'm playing OOT Master quest. I would be playing it on the Gamecube but I only have the original OOT on there...I want that two-disc special edition....Hmph.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Punchy changed his shirt


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Punchy changed his shirt



He did in my town too!


But then HE LEFT ME


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He did in my town too!
> 
> 
> But then HE LEFT ME



But he's not SUPPOSED TO!!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But he's not SUPPOSED TO!!!



BUT HE DID AND NOW HE'S MOVED OUT BUT SIMON THE PIECE OF TRASH MONKEY AND THE SPORTY SQUIRREL DUDE JUST ARE STAYING FOREVER I GUESS AND I HATE THEM



Well luckily they'll be DEAD soon once I reset.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BUT HE DID AND NOW HE'S MOVED OUT BUT SIMON THE PIECE OF TRASH MONKEY AND THE SPORTY SQUIRREL DUDE JUST ARE STAYING FOREVER I GUESS AND I HATE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> Well luckily they'll be DEAD soon once I reset.



NOW I HAVE TO MAIL HIM 1000 GRAY TARTANS FOR HIM TO DISPLAY IN HIS HOUSE AND NOT WEAR!!!!!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> NOW I HAVE TO MAIL HIM 1000 GRAY TARTANS FOR HIM TO DISPLAY IN HIS HOUSE AND NOT WEAR!!!!!!



I gave Marshal and Phoebe bathrobes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Master Quest. I'm playing OOT Master quest. I would be playing it on the Gamecube but I only have the original OOT on there...I want that two-disc special edition....Hmph.



I play it on the N64 ^^

I used to have Master's Quest on the GCN but apparently the person who gave it to us was just letting us borrow it and wanted it back.

Saw it in a game store a while ago but when I had the money for it, it was gone.


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

I have OOT 3D as well.

Spirit Temple in MQ is hell.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I play it on the N64 ^^
> 
> I used to have Master's Quest on the GCN but apparently the person who gave it to us was just letting us borrow it and wanted it back.
> 
> Saw it in a game store a while ago but when I had the money for it, it was gone.



Ouch, that sucks...Was it decently cheap?(I need more gamecube games. ;-

I was going to buy an N64 and/or a Gameboy Player for my gamecube...But I just bought a SNES with Mario All stars(plus world) and Mario RPG. XP


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Also hate the "mirrored" map.
Keep going in the wrong direction. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is the Double-Disc valuable?
My dad gave to me as gift when I was little.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Also hate the "mirrored" map.
> Keep going in the wrong direction. :3



Me too! I did like that they included MQ in the 3DS version...I played the GCN port of the original so many times as a kid. When my ex got OOT and MM3D I was really happy, until she got stuck on the Fire Temple and screamed at me all day, even though I was trying to help her. That was a horrible day but also satisfying when she found that goron.


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Me too! I did like that they included MQ in the 3DS version...I played the GCN port of the original so many times as a kid. When my ex got OOT and MM3D I was really happy, until she got stuck on the Fire Temple and screamed at me all day, even though I was trying to help her. That was a horrible day but also satisfying when she found that goron.


Fire Temple wasn't that bad for me. :3
However, I got stuck in a room for an hour attempting to get a "key", only to show it's actually a Blue Rupee.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Fire Temple wasn't that bad for me. :3
> However, I got stuck in a room for an hour attempting to get a "key", only to show it's actually a Blue Rupee.



Yeah, I remember enjoying the fire temple. Water I got stuck in as a kid but now I don't have an issue with it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ouch, that sucks...Was it decently cheap?(I need more gamecube games. ;-
> 
> I was going to buy an N64 and/or a Gameboy Player for my gamecube...But I just bought a SNES with Mario All stars(plus world) and Mario RPG. XP



I think it was around $20 or $30. Don't really remember because that was a while ago.

I literally have everything you just listed except Super Mario RPG. Never was interested in that game.

The Gameboy Player for the GCN is like the best thing ever but it was hard for me because when I got my gamecube it came with teh base but not the disc. It was a pain trying to find the disc alone that wasn't $50.


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how and where to get an Etoile Card?

That way, I won't have to get Julian to represent the "Moon" in my town. ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it was around $20 or $30. Don't really remember because that was a while ago.
> 
> I literally have everything you just listed except Super Mario RPG. Never was interested in that game.
> 
> The Gameboy Player for the GCN is like the best thing ever but it was hard for me because when I got my gamecube it came with teh base but not the disc. It was a pain trying to find the disc alone that wasn't $50.



Yeah, I didn't buy it BECAUSE of the disc. You know how cool it'd be to play Pokemon and Final Fantasy IV-V-VI on a big TV? 

...Probably really cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Does anyone know how and where to get an Etoile Card?
> 
> That way, I won't have to get Julian to represent the "Moon" in my town. ;-;



I think she's in an expensive EU/JP exclusive sanrio pack.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *I got yelled at for having a signature that's too tall.*
> 
> But when I made my signature, after countless resizing of the picture, it finally wasn't telling me it was too tall.
> 
> ...



No one yelled at you. All that happened was we put your signature in our prewritten spoiler message, which is what we do in every instance when we come across a signature that is too big. It's not a personal attack and in no way did a member of staff "yell" at you. Please don't exaggerate in a way that makes the site staff look bad.

If you're having to trouble determining if your signature is taller than 250 pixels, there are a number of resources online, such as websites and extensions, as well as a thread in the HQ to help you out


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think they're in an expensive EU/JP exclusive sanrio pack.





What are the odds of finding an Etoile card in a $15 pack? ;-;


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

holy dingleberries


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> holy dingleberries



Yes..? Is something up?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

Jake said:


> No one yelled at you. All that happened was we put your signature in our prewritten spoiler message, which is what we do in every instance when we come across a signature that is too big. It's not a personal attack and in no way did a member of staff "yell" at you. Please don't exaggerate in a way that makes the site staff look bad.
> 
> If you're having to trouble determining if your signature is taller than 250 pixels, there are a number of resources online, such as websites and extensions, as well as a thread in the HQ to help you out



Okay....









I'm literally dying inside .-.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yes..? Is something up?



mods

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be going to sleep now~ goodnight :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> mods
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll be going to sleep now~ goodnight :3



Goodnight!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally get to see my GF again tomorrow


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Finally get to see my GF again tomorrow



That's nice. 




Please play this song for her when you see her


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's uninterested :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> She's too innocent for that :/



;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man I just hate this Pokemon Shuffle stage. I just want to advance, I'm so behind because I quit the game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

The stress is so real right now .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The stress is so real right now .-.



You alright?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Erik has moved in


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

It's 11 o' clock PM now. Now only the big kids are awake. Oh yeaaaaaaaaaah boooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's 11 o' clock PM now. Now only the big kids are awake. Oh yeaaaaaaaaaah boooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


It's midnight here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> It's midnight here




Even better.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm considering either Drago, a penguino or a froggo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm considering either Drago, a penguino or a froggo



Ooh, I like penguins.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, I like penguins.



NOOT NOOT


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> NOOT NOOT



NOOT NOOT


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Heyo  I hope u guys all had good days, I spent mine with my bf and now I'm home and I have to mentally prepare myself for going back to school tomorrow x_x


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Heyo  I hope u guys all had good days, I spent mine with my bf and now I'm home and I have to mentally prepare myself for going back to school tomorrow x_x



My day consisted of playing OOT Master Quest 3D and wishing I had a girlfriend. Also dreading school, like always.


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> NOOT NOOT



NOOT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My day consisted of playing OOT Master Quest 3D and wishing I had a girlfriend. Also dreading school, like always.



Hahaha aw well somebody will come your way! I have a midterm tomorrow for my least favorite class and I am NOT looking forward to it. I also have a job interview on Wednesday and I'm just stressed out in advance lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> NOOT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh, ouch, that's a lot worse than me. Sorry you have to deal with all that. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm still too lazy to-FUNEMPLOYED


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm still too lazy to-FUNEMPLOYED



I kinda want to work but I really feel too lazy to. Oh well, once I get some cold, crisp bills of the dollar variety it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Heyo  I hope u guys all had good days, I spent mine with my bf and now I'm home and I have to mentally prepare myself for going back to school tomorrow x_x



Cutttee <3 And same here ripp
Spending time with my bf was amazing. Besides him being mean and making fun of me lololll


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Aw gosh aw jeez these stories are FREAKING ADORABLE AND I LOVE THEM


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Cutttee <3 And same here ripp
> Spending time with my bf was amazing. Besides him being mean and making fun of me lololll



Don't date someone who's mean to you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ahh, ouch, that's a lot worse than me. Sorry you have to deal with all that. :/



It's okay, I'll make it through. I just need to keep my head up. (I've been trying to be more positive lately lol)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Don't date someone who's mean to you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, staying positive helps.



And oh god dating a mean person. What a nightmare. (Well honestly it was more just pure abuse after a certain point. ;w; )

God I miss the old her but I'm going to shut up about it because who cares anymore, it's been like exactly a year since she dumped me so I should have moved on.


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, staying positive helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moving on takes time! It's a process. Especially if this person was abusive towards you. If you need to talk about it, talk!


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

---


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

I mean in a teasing, loving kind of mean!! ^^ >.< He's too sweet. <3 He just loves to mess around with me like the big dork he is


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I mean in a teasing, loving kind of mean!! ^^ >.< He's too sweet. <3 He just loves to mess around with me like the big dork he is



Ohh okay haha. My boyfriend and I do that to each other too


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Moving on takes time! It's a process. Especially if the person was abusive towards you. If you need to talk, talk!



Nah, I'd rather not spout out the same story I've spouted out...It's so stupid but it was the most influential point in my life. I don't know, part of me wishes to go back to the days before all the hell she gave me. The days when someone had my back. Oh well. -shrugs-


----------



## Trasey (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ohh okay haha. My boyfriend and I do that to each other too



Yeah  They're such big dorks


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, I'd rather not spout out the same story I've spouted out...It's so stupid but it was the most influential point in my life. I don't know, part of me wishes to go back to the days before all the hell she gave me. The days when someone had my back. Oh well. -shrugs-



You don't have to, I'm just saying that if you feel like you still need to work it out, you shouldn't be ashamed even if it's been a long time! It's not stupid, I mean you're still in highschool, you're young so maybe that was your first relationship experience. Things like this will not feel quite as big in the future, but they'll always carry some significance.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm still too lazy to-FUNEMPLOYED



still me tbh, i hate my lazy self ;-;

I was a uni today since it's monday for me, but I went in early and caught up with one of my best friends. It was good, we had a _crap_ load of coffee, I was singing Queen songs to her and I don't usually sing xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> You don't have to, I'm just saying that if you feel like you still need to work it out, you shouldn't be ashamed even if it's been a long time! It's not stupid, I mean you're still in highschool, you're young so maybe that was your first relationship experience. Things like this will not feel quite as big in the future, but they'll always carry some significance.



Yeah...I probably do need to talk about it to someone. I have talked about it on rare occasion but most of the time I sit around and tell myself to get over it. I should work it out...


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...I probably do need to talk about it to someone. I have talked about it on rare occasion but most of the time I sit around and tell myself to get over it. I should work it out...



You can always message me if you need to 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> still me tbh, i hate my lazy self ;-;
> 
> I was a uni today since it's monday for me, but I went in early and caught up with one of my best friends. It was good, we had a _crap_ load of coffee, I was singing Queen songs to her and I don't usually sing xD



Hahaha omg that sounds so fun and cute!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

made08 said:


> You can always message me if you need to
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well thank you for the thought. I appreciate it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Hahaha omg that sounds so fun and cute!


It was pretty funny, and we were laughing at my terrible typos I was making in my assignment (e.g. turd paties instead of third parties!). We're such dorks


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I think the thread may have glitched.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You alright?



I just finished up some work for English. I wrote a really crappy, disorienting rough draft for a cause/effect essay, and then I answered some questions about an essay in my book and I'm sure I sucked at that too. Didn't even really know what to write. Couldn't stay on track because it's really late and I get tired around 10pm.

It's 12am now, so I'm going to go get less than 6 hours of sleep, wake up about 80% asleep for an hour or two, and then suffer through school tomorrow and probably cry the whole day.

Yep. Graduation is definitely calling my name.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think the thread may have glitched.



Yeah, I couldn't see your posts


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just finished up some work for English. I wrote a really crappy, disorienting rough draft for a cause/effect essay, and then I answered some questions about an essay in my book and I'm sure I sucked at that too. Didn't even really know what to write. Couldn't stay on track because it's really late and I get tired around 10pm.
> 
> It's 12am now, so I'm going to go get less than 6 hours of sleep, wake up about 80% asleep for an hour or two, and then suffer through school tomorrow and probably cry the whole day.
> 
> Yep. Graduation is definitely calling my name.



Ouch...Hope it goes by quickly, that's gotta suck. Sorry you have to go through that. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ouch...Hope it goes by quickly, that's gotta suck. Sorry you have to go through that. :/



Well I have about 41 days until the last day of school. I can't really determine if time for me is flying by right now, or just dragging it's feet like I am, but I certainly hope it's the former.


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just finished up some work for English. I wrote a really crappy, disorienting rough draft for a cause/effect essay, and then I answered some questions about an essay in my book and I'm sure I sucked at that too. Didn't even really know what to write. Couldn't stay on track because it's really late and I get tired around 10pm.
> 
> It's 12am now, so I'm going to go get less than 6 hours of sleep, wake up about 80% asleep for an hour or two, and then suffer through school tomorrow and probably cry the whole day.
> 
> Yep. Graduation is definitely calling my name.



Sorry you're having a rough night :/ just try and rest up and hopefully tomorrow will be better <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Night you guys


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just finished up some work for English. I wrote a really crappy, disorienting rough draft for a cause/effect essay, and then I answered some questions about an essay in my book and I'm sure I sucked at that too. Didn't even really know what to write. Couldn't stay on track because it's really late and I get tired around 10pm.
> 
> It's 12am now, so I'm going to go get less than 6 hours of sleep, wake up about 80% asleep for an hour or two, and then suffer through school tomorrow and probably cry the whole day.
> 
> Yep. Graduation is definitely calling my name.



Ugh, I can relate so hard to this right now  I'm writing a reasoning report right now, but I feel like I'm not doing the right thing at all. I feel like I've put way too many stats in there where I should actually try back up my points in other ways. Usually it doesn't bother me too much, but I know this one _has to be well-written_ because it's going in my writing portfolio. I also get tired very easily, and that was pretty much me last night where I was trying to get something done but I was in such a terrible mood that I barely got anything done.

However, I have done more that most people I think. I was talking to a few people earlier and they haven't done anything on it at all


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Sorry you're having a rough night :/ just try and rest up and hopefully tomorrow will be better <3



thxx ^^

And thx too ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> thxx ^^
> 
> And thx too ash



You're welcome. Feel free to vent to me if you need to...I might not be much of a help but I'm here for people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ugh, I can relate so hard to this right now  I'm writing a reasoning report right now, but I feel like I'm not doing the right thing at all. I feel like I've put way too many stats in there where I should actually try back up my points in other ways. Usually it doesn't bother me too much, but I know this one _has to be well-written_ because it's going in my writing portfolio. I also get tired very easily, and that was pretty much me last night where I was trying to get something done but I was in such a terrible mood that I barely got anything done.
> 
> However, I have done more that most people I think. I was talking to a few people earlier and they haven't done anything on it at all



Yeah. It took me literally 40 minutes to write the introduction because I couldn't think of how to start it. I'm usually really good at stuff like this but I'm so mentally worn out right now. I seriously just need to be able to lay on a bed for a month and never have to worry about anything at all.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah. It took me literally 40 minutes to write the introduction because I couldn't think of how to start it. I'm usually really good at stuff like this but I'm so mentally worn out right now. I seriously just need to be able to lay on a bed for a month and never have to worry about anything at all.



A month in bed _would_ be nice...


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Goodnight friends I hope u all have restful sleeps and gr8 days tomorrow


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Goodnight friends I hope u all have restful sleeps and gr8 days tomorrow



Goodnight!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah. It took me literally 40 minutes to write the introduction because I couldn't think of how to start it. I'm usually really good at stuff like this but I'm so mentally worn out right now. I seriously just need to be able to lay on a bed for a month and never have to worry about anything at all.



Aww  Sometimes you just need to take a break and once you come back to it you might be able to get onto it better ~ I hope it goes well for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Goodnight friends I hope u all have restful sleeps and gr8 days tomorrow



Goodnight! ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix, I really hope that I don't ruin your entire town with all this. I'll be as quick as possible...



Shoot, I need someone to hold onto my Kyoraku design for me. I worked really hard on that kimono.


Meh, I could try and make it again...


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone know a good Male sun-related name?
Thought of Elio and Apollo already...

Also, is there any other villager who isn't Julian and is male who is based on the Moon? :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> MayorOfMagix, I really hope that I don't ruin your entire town with all this. I'll be as quick as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all good dude, I'm just working on my assignment and chatting on here while you're doing it ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Hi everyone c:



Hello from across the ditch haha c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Hi everyone c:



Ay


how's the pears?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Night everyone, it's snowing pretty hard out there, i might have an extra day off.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Night everyone, it's snowing pretty hard out there, i might have an extra day off.


Can we trade Weather?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Can we trade Weather?



No


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh hey it's 12:40 I have to wake up in less than 6 hours goodnight everyone.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

A penguin was stuck out in my backyard earlier


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> A penguin was stuck out in my backyard earlier


Did it get rescued?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

NO SCREW IT LET'S APPRAISE MY OLD TOWN!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Did it get rescued?



Ye, first time they've ever seen a wild penguin here, they think it got caught in a bad storm at sea and found it's way here.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

17,976,601 bells with catalog.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> NO SCREW IT LET'S APPRAISE MY OLD TOWN!


Bless that town for having Crunchy, Peebe, and Marshall.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ye, first time they've ever seen a wild penguin here, they think it got caught in a bad storm at sea and found it's way here.



Aww, someone rescued a penguin? That's nice to hear it's presumably safe.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Hello from across the ditch haha c:


kiwi fruit


Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ay
> 
> 
> how's the pears?



GreAt, how's the resetting


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry, 18,812,138 bells. XP

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> kiwi fruit
> 
> 
> GreAt, how's the resetting



I'm gonna start like tomorrow but I'm getting appraised.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Bless that town for having Crunchy, Peebe, and Linkin Park.



Fixed

- - - Post Merge - - -

who tf removed the bettina x anicotti tag? that was my favorite one.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm gonna name my new town...Duane!!


Nah...Gotta think of a good name. How about Smeeveland


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Name it beth, make your mayor queen b


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Name it beth, make your mayor queen b



gibe me a pear


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Name it beth, make your mayor queen b



G e n i u s


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> gibe me a pear



No queen b ain't givin' handouts


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No queen b ain't givin' handouts



crugly shmegma


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

It's decided. I will be mayor Ashe of Smeevland


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's decided. I will be mayor Ashe of Smeevland



I will come and cut down all your trees if you don't name it beth


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I will come and cut down all your trees if you don't name it beth



I don't even have trees <3


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Mayor Ashe of beth.

Seems Great!

Smeevland won't fit! D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't even have trees <3



Oh I forgot, not everyone has a personal pear tree farm


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't even have trees <3



I'll tell Redd to never sell you art.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mayor Ashe of beth.
> 
> Seems Great!


At least someone appreciates my opinion


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh I forgot, not everyone has a personal pear tree farm



My villagers love pears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

You guys really want me to name my town beth.



I kinda want to too


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You guys really want me to name my town beth.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda want to too



NAME IT SEINFELD!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You guys really want me to name my town beth.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda want to too


Slightly awesome, slightly creepy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> NAME IT SEINFELD!



Jerrryyyyyyy






Shoot I'm naming it Seinfeld


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Jerrryyyyyyy



AND WHAT IS IT WITH THESE ANIMALS???


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Mayor beth


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> AND WHAT IS IT WITH THESE ANIMALS???



W H O  A R E  T H E S E  P E O P L E


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> W H O  A R E  T H E S E  P E O P L E



I  C  O  U  L  D  N  '  T  H  O  L  D  I  T  I  N  J  E  R  R  Y


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Dangit this map has Re-tail on the top but not City Hall. Town Square's in a good spot too. Bleugh, time to reset again tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

But tomorrow is today






oH GOD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

My mum bought like 500 plums I'm excited


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Dangit this map has Re-tail on the top but not City Hall. Town Square's in a good spot too. Bleugh, time to reset again tomorrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


J E R R Y Y O U R S E C R E T A R Y I S A D O G ! !


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Goodnight all you crazy sons of a guns.


WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Goodnight all you crazy sons of a guns.
> 
> 
> WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE



J E R R Y I G O T A H O T T U B


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

OMG I'm trying a face mask for the first time and my h o l y c r a p i cannot move my face send help pls


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 20, 2017)

It'll be okay I practice wika! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everything is decided for my second town!
Theme: Woodsy
Mayor: Irene
Town: Mistwood
Dreamies: Kyle, Felyne, Molly, Marshal, Fauna, Deirdere, Vivian, Bonbon, Bam, and June!

Thoughts?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Haha thanks xD

Mistwood is a cool name ~ The villagers seem to be very fitting for the theme too c:
But why the name Irene?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 20, 2017)

Sounds very calm if that makes sense!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ah yes, that does make sense 

I was thinking Flora or Rose. Then I found a whole article of pretty nature themed names 
https://www.disneybaby.com/blog/50-baby-names-inspired-by-flowers/


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> OMG I'm trying a face mask for the first time and my h o l y c r a p i cannot move my face send help pls



#helpnessamoveherface2017

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> It'll be okay I practice wika! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love it, so cute c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> #helpnessamoveherface2017


I've taken it off now and my face feels so good, would do again


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I've taken it off now and my face feels so good, would do again



That man deserves some pavlova


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It'll be okay I practice wika! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This sounds nice, my town has a woodsy theme  I'll have to update my dream address so I can show ya!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm awake.
Surprise surprise, no school for me.


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm awake.
> Surprise surprise, no school for me.



You lucky duck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ok this file titled Lasagna etc.pdf is posted in my statistics class and it's just a couple pages of handwritten notes and I'm so confused lmao what does lasagna have to do with statistics somebody please explain im laughing so hard


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm awake.
> Surprise surprise, no school for me.



You lucky goose you




Ugh this kid in my physics class moved next to ne and he gives me no space to work. He just spreads all his stuff around and I get almost nothing, I get like a fourth of the table Who does he think he is?



Also it's been decided what my town is. Mayor Ashe of Seinfeld. All i want are Phoebe and Marshal who cares who else lives there.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You lucky goose you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll find 5 villagers that best resemble the Seinfeld 4 and Newman


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'll find 5 villagers that best resemble the Seinfeld 4 and Newman



Perfect.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Perfect.



Jerry: Drake
George: Derwin
Elaine: Purrl
Kramer: Walt

- - - Post Merge - - -

Newman: Graham


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You lucky goose you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! People need S  P  A  C  E !


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Does no one else find lasagna etc.pdf as funny as I do


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Does no one else fine lasagna etc.pdf as funny as I do



It's pretty bizarre


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> It's pretty bizarre



Lasagna has no place in my education


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Okok hi there I keep seeing this, so I decided to actually take a look. I noticed it's grown really big, so I'd like to join, it seems really nice!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Okok hi there I keep seeing this, so I decided to actually take a look. I noticed it's grown really big, so I'd like to join, it seems really nice!


OOOO boy Xerolin welcome!


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Okok hi there I keep seeing this, so I decided to actually take a look. I noticed it's grown really big, so I'd like to join, it seems really nice!



Hiiii! I'm new too but we're happy to have you!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

There's a ton of memes here, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

woo memz 
memz are peachy

I'm sure a lot of you have seen me around just look at my post count ahHA but yeah hi lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lasagna has no place in my education



But it _should _ have every place in your education because lasagna is gr8, I r8 8/8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> woo memz
> memz are peachy
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you have seen me around just look at my post count ahHA but yeah hi lol



Ayyy hello my dude


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Time to reset like nobody's business.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> woo memz
> memz are peachy
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you have seen me around just look at my post count ahHA but yeah hi lol



Ayyy


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Time to reset like nobody's business.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Jerry : Drake
George : Derwin
Elaine: Purrl
Kramer : Walt
Newman : Graham


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Jerry : Drake
> George : Derwin
> Elaine: Purrl
> Kramer : Walt
> Newman : Graham



Honestly I kinda just want Walt regardless. I kinda love him


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly I kinda just want Walt regardless. I kinda love him



Gotta get all 5 for Seinfeld


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

This is already the most tedious thing ever.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This is already the most tedious thing ever.


Don't waste your time going for a "perfect" layout


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Don't waste your time going for a "perfect" layout



I'm not, I just want my town hall and Re-tail next to eachother on the top of my town.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm not, I just want my town hall and Re-tail next to eachother on the top of my town.


But then where will you place the police station?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But then where will you place the police station?



Who cares....Maybe next to the buildings. Maybe I'll have a business street.

I will place my cafe next to the two buildings.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey guys



Ayy.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayy.



Has Seinfeld broke ground yet? I winna see it from the start so i can measure its growth later.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Has Seinfeld broke ground yet? I winna see it from the start so i can measure its growth later.



Nope, thought I got a good layout but it turns out it was terrible.


Also why does this horrible NES game have this ridiculous amazing track?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> woo memz
> memz are peachy
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you have seen me around just look at my post count ahHA but yeah hi lol



tbh I think this is the first time I've seen you xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also why does this horrible NES game have this ridiculous amazing track?



That's where all the effort went.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nope, thought I got a good layout but it turns out it was terrible.
> 
> 
> Also why does this horrible NES game have this ridiculous amazing track?



gotta tell me when it does, i'll bring a welcome gift!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I think this is the first time I've seen you xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Obviously. Tim Follin is great...Too bad everything he's worked on is obscure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> gotta tell me when it does, i'll bring a welcome gift!



I will let you know.




Should I skip out on the 20 million just to save time when I reset? Nahhhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

I actually had a pretty good day today at school. Nothing new or exciting happened, but I didn't cry once the whole day. That's an accomplishment for me (though it shouldn't be).

I also have no schoolwork today, so I'm just gonna spend some much needed time with my piano, and then sit back on the couch and watch the Office. This is exactly what I needed today ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I actually had a pretty good day today at school. Nothing new or exciting happened, but I didn't cry once the whole day. That's an accomplishment for me (though it shouldn't be).
> 
> I also have no schoolwork today, so I'm just gonna spend some much needed time with my piano, and then sit back on the couch and watch the Office. This is exactly what I needed today ^^



Good to hear.  I don't have any work myself either, so I'm just going to...Waste time. Oh well. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH THIS ONE'S EVEN BETTER MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS GUY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> OH THIS ONE'S EVEN BETTER MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS GUY


Further proving my point.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Have 18 Janes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024
> 
> 
> Have 18 Janes.



There are 14 janes here lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> There are 14 janes here lol



SON OF A GUN


View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024


THERE'S EIGHTEEN NOW


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Have 18 Janes.






Have 12 potentially racist Japanese Janes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024


Let's play Jane checkers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Let's play Jane checkers.



Omg xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Man she really is the best/worst villager ever.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024View attachment 196024
> 
> 
> Have 18 Janes.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Gift is ready


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

This new town might be a candidate-WAIT NOPE A MOUSE NOPE I HATE THEM...I got peck though? mehhhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Jane?  Is that an old villager or something?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jane?  Is that an old villager or something?



Yes, she's only in AF, AFe AFe+ and AC.


And I love/hate her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

That's better


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh my god I got Beau and Diana...



I'm rich....?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm going to keep reseting new towns until I get Biskit or Walker or JOHNNY. It's kind of neat to know that you've had your favorite villager in your town since the beginning, and they don't have the annoying dialogues.









Johnny is my nickname for Bones.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah no this town's not happening. Layout is terrible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah no this town's not happening. Layout is terrible.



Don't lost hope .o.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't lost hope .o.



I won't...Or try not to. Or something. Bleugh. I could have sold Diana and Beau for 10 Million each. Oh well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I won't...Or try not to. Or something. Bleugh. I could have sold Diana and Beau for 10 Million each. Oh well!



or a hekuvalota tbt


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> or a hekuvalota tbt



But IGB are so much fun. D:


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

I just got JOHNNY aka Bones on my first try.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I just got JOHNNY aka Bones on my first try.



You did? That's luck right there.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You did? That's luck right there.



You know what's even more ironic. He was the first to greet me at the train station. The map looks cool as well. I named the town "Alien."


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Yall are making me want to reset. D:
But I guess I'm not...

Punchy>>>>Julian, maybe I should make a Ying-Yang Town!


- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> I just got JOHNNY aka Bones on my first try.


Great!

Reminds me of when I got Stitches and Kid Cat in one try, with a bootiful map. 

Last time I reset I got...

Bettina die
Marcel
Mathilda
Rowan
Twiggy

Why oh Why?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

I started with both Bob and Mitzi... and Mott.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

All the people I started with are gone xDDD

idc I'm not resetting my town. I like my dreamies :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> You know what's even more ironic. He was the first to greet me at the train station. The map looks cool as well. I named the town "Alien."





I wish I had that luck. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Holy poop there are ten guests spying on us ._.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are my starters-

Bones-Staying.
Queenie-Eh...
Dora-Alright I guess, but still a goner.
Tom-Bye Bye.
Gabi-No.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I wish I had that luck. ;-;



Watch you get a perfect layout.... but then get greeted by Bettina and Anicotti

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Here are my starters-
> 
> Bones-Staying
> Queenie-Eh...
> ...



Poor Tom.... if my town didn't already have enough crankys i would take him off your hands


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Watch you get a perfect layout.... but then get greeted by Bettina and Anicotti



Just watch. I can hit them with my net though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Just watch. I can hit them with my net though.



what tf did I just watch


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Is it possible to cycle everyone out of my town with Medli and W.Link?
I'd move Bettina.
Then, I move Medli/W.Link...
Wait never mind, wouldn't work.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Here are my starters-
> 
> Bones-Staying.
> Queenie-Eh...
> ...



gIMME TOM


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Poor Tom.... if my town didn't already have enough crankys i would take him off your hands



Tom is terrible.

I had a really bad experience with him in my last town. When he finally moved out on new year's day 2015 I literally cried because I was so happy.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Here are my starters-
> 
> Bones-Staying.
> Queenie-Eh...
> ...


Can I trade Tom for Bettina?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien, mind holding on to Tom for a bit?

I might just take him once Bob is gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Tom is terrible.
> 
> I had a really bad experience with him in my last town. When he finally moved out on new year's day 2015 I literally cried because I was so happy.



Same thing happened to me.... except it was Marshal


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Alien, mind holding on to Tom for a bit?
> 
> I might just take him once Bob is gone.


How dare you get rid of King Bob. D:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tom is terrible.
> 
> I had a really bad experience with him in my last town. When he finally moved out on new year's day 2015 I literally cried because I was so happy.



Tom is the Bom...b though. I love him and his grumpy little face. <3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> How dare you get rid of King Bob. D:



My Bob attempted to ruin my town.

He needs to leave.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Tom =


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My Bob attempted to ruin my town.
> 
> He needs to leave.



I'll steal him from you if you want. <3


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Alien, mind holding on to Tom for a bit?
> 
> I might just take him once Bob is gone.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I haven't decided if I'm going to Time Travel or not, but I can hold on him.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Tom =


THATONEEFFINCAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'll steal him from you if you want. <3



So he can ruin Seinfeld?



Sure.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Okay I'm awake, good morning


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> THATONEEFFINCAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



He'll give it life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Okay I'm awake, good morning



My potentially good town layout had pears. It turned out to be a horrible layout.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My potentially good town layout had pears. It turned out to be a horrible layout.



Smh I'm sure it was fine


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Smh I'm sure it was fine



The only thing good out of it was that I could get Diana and Beau sold from it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The only thing good out of it was that I could get Diana and Beau sold from it.



Oh nice, I love Diana 

You also got to eat lots of pears


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He'll give it life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I got apples, which I seem to get the least.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

I got peaches


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I got apples, which I seem to get the least.



gollee look at that I'm eating an apple right now

_burn the pears_


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

I have Oranges.

Wish I had Cherries.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

I have apples and a town layout that I liked. But now it's being difficult and I hate the square grass I got


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Okay I'm awake, good morning



Omg I've been awake for 11 hours xDDD

It's 5:15 pm here. Can't believe it's already been almost two hours sine I got home .-.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

If Bettina doesn't move I wouldn't mind Medli or W.Link for a year.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow I haven't played ACNL is ages. My NNID got deleted around Christmas and I wasn't able to get it back, so rip no online stuff. I'm sure a bit has happened in my town but EHHHH


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I swear if this isn't the one layout then I'm going to....Do....Something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I have Oranges.
> 
> Wish I had Cherries.



I have cherries 

And it's funny because every town layout I've ever gotten has been either a peach or a pear. That includes allt eh past games and my previous ACNL town.

I was blessed with cherries or something.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I've been awake for 11 hours xDDD
> 
> It's 5:15 pm here. Can't believe it's already been almost two hours sine I got home .-.



I just have to get out of bed now, the hardest part


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Seinfeld yields to no one


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I just have to get out of bed now, the hardest part



eat a pear for energy


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> eat a pear for energy



You disgust me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Notice Ash and Xerolin have the same 4 starting digits in their FCs


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Should I just like, skip out on appraising my town every time to save time? I mean it's not like I don't have like 13 mil. already...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You disgust me



no u


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Notice Ash and Xerolin have the same 4 starting digits in their FCs



And MayorOfMagix too


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Should I just like, skip out on appraising my town every time to save time? I mean it's not like I don't have like 13 mil. already...



Skip....


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Skip....



You know what screw it I need to skip at this point, my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And MayorOfMagix too



wao lookit that

bummer my friend code is useless though 
My NNID was banned and I can't get it back so I can't do any online stuff on my 3DS


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

EVERYTHING'S SO MUCH FASTER I FEEL LIKE SCENIC THE HOG NOW


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> wao lookit that
> 
> bummer my friend code is useless though
> My NNID was banned and I can't get it back so I can't do any online stuff on my 3DS



dat wat happen when you troll and rp on miiverse


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> dat wat happen when you troll and rp on miiverse



Ew, miiverse. Hate that place.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> dat wat happen when you troll and rp on miiverse



nu it's because I posted my age on miiverse and it was different from the age linked to the account


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

16,000 bells on the money rock!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

i had like 200 posts on miiverse lmao. I mostly posted art stuff and in the youtube community


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> i had like 200 posts on miiverse lmao. I mostly posted art stuff and in the youtube community



i had more


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> i had like 200 posts on miiverse lmao. I mostly posted art stuff and in the youtube community



YTC, eh? Used to mess around there back in '14-'15. That and ORAS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> i had more



I had thousands over my first two accounts I think.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> YTC, eh? Used to mess around there back in '14-'15. That and ORAS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


addict


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> addict



Look that's where I talked to my ex, don't judge meeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOD BIG TOP IS IN THIS SEMI-DECENT TOWN NOPE NOT HAPPENING BYE


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

omg guys
did any of you ever consider to make a discord server for this?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

3000

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> omg guys
> did any of you ever consider to make a discord server for this?



nono zone

discord no work on my Wii U


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> 3000
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't use discord in general.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> 3000
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



relateable, i used to have to use my wii u for internet and i was just like HHHHHHH when i wanted to use discord


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

OH GOD CESAR NO WHY ARE YOU A POTENTIAL STARTER

-cries in a hole-


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

JERRRRRRRRYYYYYY
1000 POSTS BOIIIIIIIIIIIZ


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> JERRRRRRRRYYYYYY
> 1000 POSTS BOIIIIIIIIIIIZ



*JERRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Why are there so many guests viewing this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> JERRRRRRRRYYYYYY
> 1000 POSTS BOIIIIIIIIIIIZ



I just reached 1000 posts not too long ago and I've been a member for 65 months xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Why are there so many guests viewing this



idk I think they're stalking us


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Why are there so many guests viewing this



That's...A lot of guests. That's odd.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

2363 is a beautiful number. :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

eh?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196029 eh?



YEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEE



BUT THERE'S A MOUSE


But I can probably get down with this.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BUT THERE'S A MOUSE
> 
> 
> But I can probably get down with this.



who are the starting 5?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> who are the starting 5?



Naomi(EW)
Rhonda(EW)
Broccolo(EW)
Jitters(Ew?)
Roscoe(Eh)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Naomi(EW)
> Rhonda(EW)
> Broccolo(EW)
> Jitters(Ew?)
> Roscoe(Eh)



Get settled in and add my fc and i'll barge right in


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I almost want to reset...

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Get settled in and add my fc and i'll barge right in



Alright.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196029 eh?



Omg no. There is a pond right in front of the campgrounds entrance.

I guess it's okay but that pond really bothers me.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg no. There is a pond right in front of the campgrounds entrance.
> 
> I guess it's okay but that pond really bothers me.



SSSSHHHHHH


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg no. There is a pond right in front of the campgrounds entrance.
> 
> I guess it's okay but that pond really bothers me.



That pond drives me crazy too.


Oh screw it I need to reset, I hate this layout.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Zinc is really sticky it gets everywhere help

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That pond drives me crazy too.
> 
> 
> Oh screw it I need to reset, I hate this layout.



You're so fussy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> SSSSHHHHHH



TOO LATE I RESET

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That pond drives me crazy too.
> 
> 
> Oh screw it I need to reset, I hate this layout.



JEEEEEERRRRYYYY


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> JEEEEEERRRRYYYY



I'm sorry Jerry, I'm sorry. ;w;


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

*16 GUESTS!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> *16 GUESTS!?!?!?!?!*



They'll never end.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm sorry Jerry, I'm sorry. ;w;



TOOOOO LAAAATE
GEORGE IS GETTING UPSET


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> TOOOOO LAAAATE
> GEORGE IS GETTING UPSET



I'm sorry with all my heart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You're so fussy



I know xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

jesus where are all these guests coming from


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know xDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jesus where are all these guests coming from



Switzerland


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Happy harmony day everyone

i hate you all smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Switzerland



*slow clap*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Happy harmony day everyone
> 
> i hate you all smh


Never heard of it


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Never heard of it



What?? Maybe it's an Australian thing

- - - Post Merge - - -

14 guest what the **** are you doing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What?? Maybe it's an Australian thing



Yeah, it's an Australian thing. 



thanks google


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, it's an Australian thing.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks google



30 seconds on the clock


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, it's an Australian thing.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks google



Just wear orange and you win


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I saw Bob on the title screen. I think this is destiny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Just wear orange and you win



Luckily I'm wearing my one orange shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> What?? Maybe it's an Australian thing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 14 guest what the **** are you doing



Yee, it's gone down to 11 guests.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I saw Bob on the title screen. I think this is destiny.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 Lucky, we must have gotten boring


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I saw Bob on the title screen. I think this is destiny.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



HURRY HURRY HARD


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

I just died
now I live


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> I just died
> now I live



Same


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Why has no one made a shirt like this ever



I need this shirt in my life ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

time to get more doritos and mountain dew


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> time to get more doritos and mountain dew



Send me some DEW


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196031
> Why has no one made a shirt like this ever
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.redbubble.com/people/be...ntry_code=US&gclid=CNX8yeeO5tICFZKDaQodBWENGQ
boom


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196031
> Why has no one made a shirt like this ever
> 
> 
> ...



Because Sunshine is better~


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Send me some DEW



no go pay a dollar at the store for 2L


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because Sunshine is better~



OUT OF MY HOUSE


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> time to get more doritos and mountain dew



Mountain Dew is so bad for you it's like 80% sugar


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> no go pay a dollar at the store for 2L



i'm Canadian, it costs 4$ here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I can feel it in my bones, this one's going to be the one.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can feel it in my bones, this one's going to be the one.



......


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can feel it in my bones, this one's going to be the one.



For some odd reason, I don't believe you


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> For some odd reason, I don't believe you



Guess what you were right not to believe me. ;w;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Guess what you were right not to believe me. ;w;



shoulda stuck with that one


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Lol hi guys I'm back from school and I feel like crap


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> shoulda stuck with that one



i just made bob depressed by abusing him with my net


MOVE ALREADY


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lol hi guys I'm back from school and I feel like crap



Ayyyy. Don't we all? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Xm7vY47ZY A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> omg guys
> did any of you ever consider to make a discord server for this?



I was wondering this too, I don't use discord currently but I would for this lol. 

I also was wondering if anyone here chats outside of TBT. Or like if you guys ever get together on Animal Crossing and do island stuff or something. I haven't done that in a while :3 I'm basically the only one out of my friends who still plays lol.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayyyy. Don't we all? :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Xm7vY47ZY A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD



i just made bob depressed by abusing him with my net


MOVE ALREADY


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayyyy. Don't we all? :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Xm7vY47ZY A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD A METAL HEAD



Yep. But I'm fighting a cold right now, and the cold is winning.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Mountain Dew is so bad for you it's like 80% sugar


so are pears :^)


FreeHelium said:


> i'm Canadian, it costs 4$ here


jeebus i feel sorry for you


made08 said:


> Lol hi guys I'm back from school and I feel like crap


I'm on spring break rn woo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> I was wondering this too, I don't use discord currently but I would for this lol.
> 
> I also was wondering if anyone here chats outside of TBT. Or like if you guys ever get together on Animal Crossing and do island stuff or something. I haven't done that in a while :3 I'm basically the only one out of my friends who still plays lol.



I used to love getting together with people on ACNL. Lost all my friends though, I really miss it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I used to love getting together with people on ACNL. Lost all my friends though, I really miss it.



Ash, read my last post


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ash, read my last post



I SEE IT DON'T RUSH ME I FEEL GUILTY ENOUGH AS IT IS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I SEE IT DON'T RUSH ME I FEEL GUILTY ENOUGH AS IT IS




its your fault. i'm gonna torture him


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> its your fault. i'm gonna torture him



Guess what


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Guess what



chicken butt


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Guess what



bob is dead


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> bob is dead



I think i got a good town.

It's aesthetically pleasing enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHOOT I STUCK MY HOUSE ON A BAD SP-

No

It'll be fine


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think i got a good town.
> 
> It's aesthetically pleasing enough.
> 
> ...



add my fc now....

Daddie's coming


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> add my fc now....
> 
> Daddie's coming



Registered-


BEAUTIFUL MII





ONe minute.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

omg guys help me! My 3ds charger is broken and I really want to play! Do any of you know a way I can get on it?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> omg guys help me! My 3ds charger is broken and I really want to play! Do any of you know a way I can get on it?



buy a new one


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Guess what you were right not to believe me. ;w;



Pears


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> buy a new one



your no help cuz I ain't got no money


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> your no help cuz I ain't got no money



use the charging dock.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MMMMMM I KINDA HATE THIS TOWN



NO



IT'S FINE. IT'S PERFECTLY FINE.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> MMMMMM I KINDA HATE THIS TOWN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OPEN GATES NOW


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> use the charging dock.



whats that


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> OPEN GATES NOW



One minute.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> whats that



came with og 3DS


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> came with og 3DS



lol I got my 3DS in like 2011 I don't have it anymore


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> came with og 3DS



Ay I have to go get dinner I won't be back for a bit...Sorry. D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm wearing so much orange it's blinding


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ay I have to go get dinner I won't be back for a bit...Sorry. D:



....


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

estrestrfvjhguytfgjhbhjn im so boreddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> I'm on spring break rn woo


Ugh mine just ended I want it back lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I used to love getting together with people on ACNL. Lost all my friends though, I really miss it.



Your online friends or in-person friends? Either way I'm sorry to hear it, we can play some island games once you successfully reset


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because Sunshine is better~



plz click here


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm wearing so much orange it's blinding



you should be wearing green to soothe the eyes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I used to love getting together with people on ACNL. Lost all my friends though, I really miss it.



I do too, I used to have heaps of online friends I'd play with all the time. But I guess we just all forgot about acnl and grew apart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I do too, I used to have heaps of online friends I'd play with all the time. But I guess we just all forgot about acnl and grew apart.



This sounds really depressing for some reason

I never really had any friends to play acnl with. Always played alone ;-;


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This sounds really depressing for some reason
> 
> I never really had any friends to play acnl with. Always played alone ;-;



same, i'm pretty much forever alone


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

flare give hammer


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This sounds really depressing for some reason
> 
> I never really had any friends to play acnl with. Always played alone ;-;



I had one girl in real life who played it with me lol. Then we met a bunch of people online together. I miss when we used to do glitching, that was fun lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe this is a hint that we all need to play ac together


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

tbh i met some of my ign friends on the island

(i missed out on so many oppertunities when i first got my 3DS cause i didn't know my friend code, lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

when was the last time i even played acnl?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> maybe this is a hint that we all need to play ac together



hehe


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I had one girl in real life who played it with me lol. Then we met a bunch of people online together. I miss when we used to do glitching, that was fun lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> maybe this is a hint that we all need to play ac together



TWO WORLDS 
ONE FAMILIIILY


It's obviously destiny


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> TWO WORLDS
> ONE FAMILIIILY



That song is fantastic


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Tonight, I'm too busy being harmonious


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That song is fantastic



Not as fantastic as Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

guys I don't know about you but I'm bored


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Tonight, I'm too busy being harmonious



you enjoying those pears?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> you enjoying those pears?



Smh


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> flare give hammer


D:
Don't have another.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Smh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Smh



Live them


Love them


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

omg im so bored no one is doing anything about it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Why did I reset....Oh well.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

*GUYS IM BORED*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why did I reset....Oh well.



Aww what's wrong?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Aww what's wrong?



Regrets. I'm regretting it all. :/


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> *GUYS IM BORED*



​


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> View attachment 196036​



*OMG IM DYING OMG WHAT IS THAT XDDDDDD*


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

TBT Easter pls.
I want an egg.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

ash if you don't stop resettting I will come over there and smash your ds


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> ash if you don't stop resettting I will come over there and smash your ds



you should smash him


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> ash if you don't stop resettting I will come over there and smash your ds



I tried stopping I swear. But everything is just wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> you should smash him



nope


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> you should smash him



Coming to smash your computer


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> View attachment 196036​


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys im bored again


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> Guys im bored again



same


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Coming to smash your computer



omg im innocent plz


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> you should smash him



...but he's supposed to be smashing Rask


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> ...but he's supposed to be smashing Rask



omg you ship it too?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 20, 2017)

depression is eating my face rn


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> ...but he's supposed to be smashing Rask



Um I am the ladies' man extraordinaire thank you very much.



Says the only one here without someone to go out with I'm such a loser


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> omg you ship it too?



Don't we all?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Um I am the ladies' man extraordinaire thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the only one here without someone to go out with I'm such a loser


Rask is the most beautiful lady I know


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Don't we all?



;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

rask x rask


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

my foot fell asleep.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> my foot fell asleep.



can I have it?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> rask x rask



rask will never find anyone


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> rask will never find anyone



he needs a nice MAN


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> rask will never find anyone else like ash



Fixed it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

LET'S RESET MORE GUYS MY WHOLE WORLD IN ANIMAL CROSSING IS DEAD ANYWAYS

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Fixed it






E v e r y o n e  h a t e s  m e


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> LET'S RESET MORE GUYS MY WHOLE WORLD IN ANIMAL CROSSING IS DEAD ANYWAYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



dude


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> my foot fell asleep.



R.i.p. in peace your foot


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Fixed it with the power of pears



I hate myself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Says the only one here without someone to go out with I'm such a loser



Don't worry I'm probably more of a loser than you are tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> R.i.p. in peace your foot



rest in peace in peace?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> dude



I w a n t t o d i e

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't worry I'm probably more of a loser than you are tbh




Lies.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> LET'S RESET MORE GUYS MY WHOLE WORLD IN ANIMAL CROSSING IS DEAD ANYWAYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's settled coming to smash your ds and your cartridge


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

I read to much fanfiction


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's settled coming to smash your ds and your cartridge



HOT PEAR SMASHES MALKOVICH


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Lies.



I suppose so. I don't want a soulmate cause I can't handle worrying about someone else, like taking care of a child .-.

I'll just go to college and play Nintendo


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

*plays saxophone*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It's settled coming to smash your ds and your cartridge



Please put me out of my misery.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> rest in peace in peace?



Well at least I didn't say rest in pieces


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose so. I don't want a soulmate cause I can't handle worrying about someone else, like taking care of a child .-.
> 
> I'll just go to college and play Nintendo



Oh god, kids. I'm never having kids. They're a waste of my time and money.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose so. I don't want a soulmate cause I can't handle worrying about someone else, like taking care of a child .-.
> 
> I'll just go to college and play Nintendo



Same, except i want my gf as my lifelong soulmate, and believe it or not. I do want kids


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys follow me on instagram


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

I want to marry a pear

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> Guys follow me on instagram



Same I'm @camerondallas


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose so. I don't want a soulmate cause I can't handle worrying about someone else, like taking care of a child .-.
> 
> I'll just go to college and play Nintendo





Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh god, kids. I'm never having kids. They're a waste of my time and money.



I can relate to these SO MUCH


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Same, except i want my gf as my lifelong soulmate, and believe it or not. I do want kids



Maybe if I reset enough I can get my ex back


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I want to marry a pear
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



will you follow me on tumblr if i do?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I want to marry a pear
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You'd make a great _pair _


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Maybe if I reset enough I can get my ex back



Move to Alaska mang


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> You'd make a great _pair _


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Move to Alaska mang



Boy she doesn't even live there anymore




Oh wait even better of a reason to move there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> You'd make a great _pair _




Y E S


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I want to marry a pear
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



are there pear pics

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Move to Alaska mang



I USED TO LIVE IN ALASKAAAAAA


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> are there pear pics
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YOU LUCKY GOOSE


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

holy **** my leg hurts. my foot that fell asleep went all the way up my leg


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone want to visit Medli before I move her in?

For Free. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or W.Link I guess. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Anyone want to visit Medli before I move her in?
> 
> For Free. :3
> 
> ...



SURE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> Guys follow me on instagram



I don't use instagram xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

BOYS WE GOT A LAYOUT


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> SURE


OK.
Who would you like? 
The one chosen moves in my town.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BOYS WE GOT A LAYOUT



wao


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BOYS WE GOT A LAYOUT



KEEEEEPPP IT


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

haruka x makoto


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

AAAAAAAAA i gotta go dudes. bai


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> OK.
> Who would you like?
> The one chosen moves in my town.



W. Lonk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Anyone want to visit Medli before I move her in?
> 
> For Free. :3
> 
> ...



I think it's cool that they made a villager based on Medli ^^

I'd come over but my living room couch is seriously calling my name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BOYS WE GOT A LAYOUT



OH BOIIIIII

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> W. Lonk



Lonk xDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Let's hope it's good...PLEASE.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> W. Lonk


eew.
Was hoping you'd pick Modly. 
Doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

lol I can do vibrato im so proud


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Two squirrels, neither are Marshal. ;-;


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Two squirrels, neither are Marshal. ;-;


Smug, Uchi, and Octopus villagers can't be starters.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Booooiiii this thread 2 fast 4 me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Smug, Uchi, and Octopus villagers can't be starters.





MY THREE FAVORITES ARE SMUG, UCHI AND AN OCTOPUS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Two squirrels, neither are Marshal. ;-;



but thats good is one static?


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Booooiiii this thread 3 fast 5 me


It is! D:


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

omg jake is here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but thats good is one static?



Nope.

Agent S. AGENT S. D:<


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

HIIII JAKEY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Flare i added joo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh god, kids. I'm never having kids. They're a waste of my time and money.



I guess you learnt that from yourself


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I guess you learnt that from yourself



You speak only the wisest words.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I guess you learnt that from yourself



Ouch, you're full of the roasts today aren't you?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ouch, you're full of the roasts today aren't you?


You've   seen nothing


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

guys i want food

- - - Post Merge - - -

you ninja'd  me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys i want food
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you ninja'd  me



Same.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

im listening to some great youtube covers rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

im gonna go get some food


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

I scanned in W.Link!
Gonna invite Medli in tomorrow. :3


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

im bored again guys write me a fanfiction


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

and then im gonna watch some gaming vids

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> im bored again guys write me a fanfiction



go look up a cringe fanfic ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

cringe fanfics are great


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Two cows, two squirrels who I hate, and Chow.



STAND BACK I THINK I'M GONNA VOMIT


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

actually are jacob statorious fanfics things?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Two cows, two squirrels who I hate, and Chow.
> 
> 
> 
> STAND BACK I THINK I'M GONNA VOMIT



SO STAND UP SO STAND UP-Wait this ain't JoJo's


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> actually are jacob statorious fanfics things?



Yeah I write them


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

guys i want 2 get a graphic design tablet but dont know how to order from amazon?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah I write them



Not as good as my Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy fanfics.


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> SO STAND UP SO STAND UP-Wait this ain't JoJo's


You.
Come to my town I have W.Link visiting! D:


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys i want 2 get a graphic design tablet but dont know how to order from amazon?



ugh the internet is so advanced

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> You.
> Come to my town I have W.Link visiting! D:



you can honk the horn while celeste is asleep and its the meanest thing ever

(im sorry my pink stargazing owl child)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

haru's moans r hot


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> haru's moans r hot



Haruko Haruhara, major character in FLCL the best anime?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Haruko Haruhara, major character in FLCL the best anime?



no splash free lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> no splash free lol





o h  g o d  n o


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

me and flare on island adventure


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> me and flare on island adventure


we gonna steal from leila.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> me and flare on island adventure



Flare X FreeHelium


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> o h  g o d  n o



Can you stop copying my spaces, rasks gf


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Can you stop copying my spaces, rasks gf



N   o   p   e


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> N   o   p   e



You're appropriating my culture


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

lol post the last thing thats on your search history.

"splash free"

I need help


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Mine was match center afl womens lol


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

tfw you get super depressed and you wanna cry but you have no one to cry on


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

bettina


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> bettina



More like bestina amiright ladies


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> bettina



should burn.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> should burn.



Use her burning remains to burn Tia.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

anicotti


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> anicotti




Should die in a dark, dank hole


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Walker


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Walker



Was a starter in the layout I almost used.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Was a starter in the layout I almost used.



This is true


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Next person to post I'll give 50 TBT to.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Next person to post I'll give 50 TBT to.



Hi


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi



Enjoy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Enjoy.



Oh wow it actually worked.


Thanks!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

So he appropriated my culture AND gets 50 tbt smh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> So he appropriated my culture AND gets 50 tbt smh



I'm gonna go spend it all on pears. <3


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Next person to post gets the rest of my TBT.




I"M KIDDING!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Next person to post gets the rest of my TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I was going to be next poster either way but after a while I knew you had to start joking,= <3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

WHY DO I ALWAYS MISS GOOD THINGS


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> WHY DO I ALWAYS MISS GOOD THINGS



At least you didn't reset your town like me.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> At least you didn't reset your town like me.



but TBT yo.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but TBT yo.



Eh, it's only good for buying pears


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eh, it's only good for buying pears



BUT TBT, YO


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eh, it's only good for buying pears



Priorities


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> BUT TBT, YO



I'll share some TBT...




For Octavian.




Nah I'd rather just buy pears.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'll share some TBT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your grimey TBT Ain't worth Octo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Your grimey TBT Ain't worth Octo



See I told you it's only good for pairs. -shrugs-


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> See I told you it's only good for pairs. -shrugs-



buy pears then


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> buy pears then



I'm saving it for the Phoebs and Marshal


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

buy both for 40 tbt = 20 each from Moonfish


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

...Who?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Who?



Moonfish, in the villager trading plaza...
Rainbow Cycling.
Can't miss it.
(good Lyle impression i know)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Moonfish, in the villager trading plaza...
> Rainbow Cycling.
> Can't miss it.
> (good Lyle impression i know)



Ah that dude. Yeh, I'll go there eventually.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm saving it for the Phoebs and Marshal



I'm still willing to give you Marshal ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Who?



God can't believe you don't know


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I'm still willing to give you Marshal ^^



_Gasp_

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> God can't believe you don't know



I know what Rainbow Cycling is., just didn't know that name.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey everyone


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey everyone



Hello c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey everyone



-throws a bottle-Oh hai mark!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Still waiting for you to buy pears


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> God can't believe you don't know



The roasts never end.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> Hey everyone



Heeeey ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

omg Sonic high school chapter 4 killed me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Someone give me a reason to dedicate to this town...Because now that I don't have my ex to play this game with there's not much of a point....There's gotta be a good reason to make my town nice.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Someone give me a reason to dedicate to this town...Because now that I don't have my ex to play this game with there's not much of a point....There's gotta be a good reason to make my town nice.



The only reasons for dedication would be -

A) pears
B) town of Beth 
C) mayor Beth


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> The only reasons for dedication would be -
> 
> A) pears
> B) town of Beth
> C) mayor Beth



Honestly pears are all I need.



Too bad I got peaches.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly pears are all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I got peaches.



Okay I won't be mad at you for resetting this time


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Okay I won't be mad at you for resetting this time



It's okay, I'll just steal a pear from somewhere.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly pears are all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I got peaches.



Dedicate it to Carrie Fisher!

Or Cosmo Kramer!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Someone give me a reason to dedicate to this town...Because now that I don't have my ex to play this game with there's not much of a point....There's gotta be a good reason to make my town nice.



Once you have a plan for your town and start laying down some landscaping, paths or PWP's it kinda gets you motivated to continue. I almost gave up hope with my town a month back, but now I know what I'm doing with it I feel so much better about it. Collect some awesome furniture, aim to get your dreamies etc., just make some good goals to keep you going c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Once you have a plan for your town and start laying down some landscaping, paths or PWP's it kinda gets you motivated to continue. I almost gave up hope with my town a month back, but now I know what I'm doing with it I feel so much better about it. Collect some awesome furniture, aim to get your dreamies etc., just make some good goals to keep you going c:



Well...I do have two more rooms in my house I need to make...


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Someone give me a reason to dedicate to this town...Because now that I don't have my ex to play this game with there's not much of a point....There's gotta be a good reason to make my town nice.



Who says there has to be a point?  Just play it for the sake of playing it! Plus we can all play together


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Scrumf, you'll always have me.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone know what theme my new town should be?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Who says there has to be a point?  Just play it for the sake of playing it! Plus we can all play together



Hm...Maybe just having fun is the thing to it. I wanted a reason to have the fun(That's why Pokemon took over my life for a while...Who am I kidding it still has). Like with Pokemon, I'd be collecting them, and having my teams who I'd love forever. But playing a game just for the sake of doing it's always been the best way. XP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Anyone know what theme my new town should be?



Duane!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Who says there has to be a point?  Just play it for the sake of playing it! Plus we can all play together



Yeah also agree with this ^^ When some of us here a free, we should all hang out together. Best friend each other so you have someone to chat to c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Scrumf, you'll always have me.



I think we have a new ship guys


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Anyone know what theme my new town should be?


Dog!
Do a town based on Dogs!
Or...you could make it based on a Restaurant...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah also agree with this ^^ When some of us here a free, we should all hang out together. Best friend each other so you have someone to chat to c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Naw, Me x Ash is one of the og ships


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

If I had a Avatar Animation, I'd make this my Avatar. XD
My current avatar is my favorite so far.​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Naw, Me x Ash is one of the og ships



<3


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> If I get a Avatar Animation, I'd make this my Avatar. XD​



YES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm debating whether or not I should time travel or not. I am leaning towards doing so, so I can get my ugly villagers out.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> If I get a Avatar Animation, I'd make this my Avatar. XD​



Flare how do I gift my Avatar Animation?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> If I get a Avatar Animation, I'd make this my Avatar. XD​


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Flare how do I gift my Avatar Animation?


They aren't giftable! D:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> They aren't giftable! D:



....
-cries-


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ....
> -cries-


-cries- as well. 
Need 319 more TBT! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone have tips on how to earn TBT? D:


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah also agree with this ^^ When some of us here a free, we should all hang out together. Best friend each other so you have someone to chat to c:


That's a great idea! I'll have to add all of your friend codes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah also agree with this ^^ When some of us here a free, we should all hang out together. Best friend each other so you have someone to chat to c:



Yeah, that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Im up for friends, never had one before but sounds fun


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, that sounds like a good plan.



I second this! and maybe if my gf gets a new copy, she'll join in too!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I second this! and maybe if my gf gets a new copy, she'll join in too!


That'd be fun.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That'd be fun.



Whats with that licky face hmm?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Whats with that licky face hmm?



No clue, I'm not going to steal your gf or anything. I have honor.






Besides I'd be the worst woman thief ever, being the biggest loser in the Miscellaneous, if not the entire Bell Tree Forums


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No clue, I'm not going to steal your gf or anything. I have honor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> :/



???


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ???



Watch it, Malovich.


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Woo boy I'm registering all ur friend codes rn. Even though I need to go to bed lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Woo boy I'm registering all ur friend codes rn. Even though I need to go to bed lol



I'll turn my ds on just to register you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

My ear hurts like hell, I very impulsively got my ear pierced last Wednesday but did not expect this much pain afterwards r.i.p.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Watch it, Malovich.





Sorry about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> My ear hurts like hell, I very impulsively got my ear pierced last Wednesday but did not expect this much pain afterwards r.i.p.



I know the pain...My ear hurts terribly too(But I didn't get a piercing. I just got an ear infection. )


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2017)

First Canberra, and now CHOPS. *CHOPS!* I need another good villager...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> First Canberra, and now CHOPS. *CHOPS!* I need another good villager...



Bettina


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Bettina



Anicotti


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Anicotti



JANE


Oh wait...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> JANE
> 
> 
> Oh wait...



DUANE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Goodnight all you crazy sons of guns 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> DUANE



JANET

DONNY

WE'VE GOT JENNA


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Anicotti



I have Anicotti I think she's cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> My ear hurts like hell, I very impulsively got my ear pierced last Wednesday but did not expect this much pain afterwards r.i.p.



As have you tried icing it? It's not showing any signs of infection is it?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> I have Anicotti I think she's cute



OOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Lol I just opened Mii Maker without saving my animal crossing. I am a dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Idk why everyone hates the mice villagers so much haha I also have Greta in my other town and I luv her she's just adorable


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lol I just opened Mii Maker without saving my animal crossing. I am a dumb
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Moose is the only decent one.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lol I just opened Mii Maker without saving my animal crossing. I am a dumb
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Mice are bad but they're no Tia.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Mice are bad but they're no Tia.



Paolo is only decent elephant


----------



## made08 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Mice are bad but they're no Tia.



Omg are you kidding Tia is SO CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway I'm going to bed let's hope I don't feel like garbage when I wake up. Goodnight folks


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg are you kidding Tia is SO CUTE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway I'm going to bed let's hope I don't feel like garbage when I wake up. Goodnight folks



THE TRASHMAN

- - - Post Merge - - -

As Yakko Warner always said, Goodnight everybody!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Mice are bad but they're no Tia.



Penelope is the only good mouse. I will smash anyone who disagrees with me.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I love tia


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

I used to have Tia


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had an elephant villager before...But Tia looks cute af


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Started a new town with my second cartridge, mayor Queen B, triangle grass and PEArs


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Started a new town with my second cartridge, mayor Queen B, triangle grass and PEArs



set everyones catchphrases to "I hate pears"


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> set everyones catchphrases to "I hate pears"



genius


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 21, 2017)

Personally I like the circle patterned grass the most but that's just me 
(Or is there only circle patterned snow? Either way)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> Personally I like the circle patterned grass the most but that's just me
> (Or is there only circle patterned snow? Either way)



Yeah that's my favourite, it turns out to be star shaped snow.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

Mines squares, but in the snow it's circle shaped. It took me so long to figure out different grass patterns exists ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Mines squares, but in the snow it's circle shaped. It took me so long to figure out different grass patterns exists ;-;



yeah triangles turn to squares in the snow which is a bit annoying but I liked my layout and I don't have time or the patience to reset 500 times like ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

The biggest loser on tbt is here. Hi.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't even want to be at school.. today socks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sucks


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

I skept in.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

I stayed home. Need to finally rest up and get better.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I stayed home. Need to finally rest up and get better.



Maybe after my shower we can screw around in acnl!


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Maybe after my shower we can screw around in acnl!



Haha okay, I won't be home from therapy until like 3 or so though


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Haha okay, I won't be home from therapy until like 3 or so though



Ok, just post here when your available


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ok, just post here when your available



You got it champ


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

I legit got 5 hours sleep last night D: I don't function well on little sleep...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Hullo people


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ey


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey everybody. How are you all doing?


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello children.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Woo changed my avi, sig, and collectibles earlier


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Woo changed my avi, sig, and collectibles earlier



They're all beautiful.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> They're all beautiful.



Yes they are


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Woo changed my avi, sig, and collectibles earlier



Cute! I need to make myself a signature.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Cute! I need to make myself a signature.



ILL MAKE YOU ONE


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> ILL MAKE YOU ONE



Omg really? Okay!  thanks!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Good Morning, it's too early to be awake


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Good Morning, it's too early to be awake



What time is it for you?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> What time is it for you?


7:23

I'm not a morning person


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 7:23
> 
> I'm not a morning person



Ooh. Its about 5 PM here.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

2 pm here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

5:06 PM. I want to go to bed.





Chow's pretty gross, man. I don't approve of him in my town.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 5:06 PM. I want to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayooooooo same time zone! Aw really? I like him haha. There really aren't any villagers that I don't like, though.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Thankfully, Bettina scared Chow from my town.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ayooooooo same time zone! Aw really? I like him haha. There really aren't any villagers that I don't like, though.



I'm very...Particular about my villagers.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

My time is currently 5:12 p.m. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Remembered when Punchy spawned in my town's camp in my old town. D:
Miss him.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm very...Particular about my villagers.



I've noticed! Haha. I definitely have favorites but I like to let them move eventually to keep things interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> My time is currently 5:12 p.m.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think it's cute that everyone in this thread loves Punchy so much hehe


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

If Phoebe, Stitches, or Marshal leave, I'd immediately delete my town, whether or not I keep my items. :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I've noticed! Haha. I definitely have favorites but I like to let them move eventually to keep things interesting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I mean, Punchy is like the best...


Except he moved out and betrayed me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> If Phoebe, Stitches, or Marshal leave, I'd immediately delete my town, whether or not I keep my items. :3



I miss Phoebe and Marshal...;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 5:06 PM. I want to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd think the same about you, But I'm nice enough not to say it outloud.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'd think the same about you, But I'm nice enough not to say it outloud.



Oh you can say it, I hate myself anyways.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> If Phoebe, Stitches, or Marshal leave, I'd immediately delete my town, whether or not I keep my items. :3



Omg really?? But you can get them back!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I mean, Punchy is like the best...
> 
> 
> Except he moved out and betrayed me.
> ...



Yeah, Punchy is an ideal villager to have.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh you can say it, I hate myself anyways.



I'm just saying chow has feelings too


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'd think the same about you, But I'm nice enough not to say it outloud.



OUCH


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg really?? But you can get them back!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'd have to TT for 16 villagers to leave. D:
Don't have their amiibo cards, not really wanting to buy million of packs hopeful to get their card...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I've noticed! Haha. I definitely have favorites but I like to let them move eventually to keep things interesting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware I liked punchy, last time I checked I was a part of everyone.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I wasn't aware I liked punchy, last time I checked I was a part of everyone.



Oops sry didn't mean to exclude

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> I'd have to TT for 16 villagers to leave. D:
> Don't have their amiibo cards, not really wanting to buy million of packs hopeful to get their card...



But your whole town... D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oops sry didn't mean to exclude



So offended I might have to leave the misc  probably best for you guys


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

rawr xd


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

woof.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> rawr xd



You know your collectables look great, but would be even better with some pears


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You know your collectables look great, but would be even better with some pears



you hush


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm back


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

How is everyone?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Im dying on the inside


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Im dying on the inside



same


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> same



aren't we all


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> So offended I might have to leave the misc  probably best for you guys



noooooOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> How is everyone?



I'm ok. My grandma got into a car accident yesterday and she's doing ok so far but she has a couple broken ribs and a lot of bruising. It's just hard seeing my family stress out ya know


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> Im dead on the inside



Fixed it, im already ded inside


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> noooooOOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Actually sorry, i was gone visiting earlier.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2017)

Is there really a point to this thread anymore?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is there really a point to this thread anymore?



Ye, for friends to talk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ye, for friends to talk



Eh, I suppose.  We're not gonna meet our TBT goal anytime soon though. XD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Eh, I suppose.  We're not gonna meet our TBT goal anytime soon though. XD



You better get posting squirrel girl


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm just saying chow has feelings too



He's just a piece of data when you think about it.



Not Phoebe, Marshal,  Bob, Punchy and Octavian though. They're precious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also I'm failing math right now.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I'm ok. My grandma got into a car accident yesterday and she's doing ok so far but she has a couple broken ribs and a lot of bruising. It's just hard seeing my family stress out ya know



My condolences. I hope she recovers smoothly and all will be well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Hispanic grandmother died early this morning

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is there really a point to this thread anymore?



Why do you say so?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> noooooOOOOO
> 
> 
> I'm ok. My grandma got into a car accident yesterday and she's doing ok so far but she has a couple broken ribs and a lot of bruising. It's just hard seeing my family stress out ya know




Ah, hope everything gets better for everyone. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash, find a layout?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ash, find a layout?



Yeah, found one last night.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, found one last night.


Can I see it?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> noooooOOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, I hope she gets better soon :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, found one last night.



I don't believe it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Can I see it?



Yeh, one minute, I just need to lose at the Dodrio stage in Pokemon shuffle some more.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeh, one minute, I just need to lose at the Dodrio stage in Pokemon shuffle some more.



I'm also coming


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I wish I could see my Abuela one more time...Te amo y te extra?o abuela
Hell... I'd do anything to see both of my grandmas one last time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I don't believe it



Believe it.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i have to eat spagetti for dinner

papyrus would not be disapoint


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have to eat spagetti for dinner
> 
> papyrus would not be disapoint



I'm eating left over pizza


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

We have to visit each other's towns today


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have to eat spagetti for dinner
> 
> papyrus would not be disapoint



bruh im having spaghetti later


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Believe it.



I can't believe lies


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I'm eating left over pizza



sounds yummy


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I'm eating left over pizza


Me too.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm eating my tears from this trash Dodrio stage. 





Trasey said:


> I wish I could see my Abuela one more time...Te amo y te extra?o abuela
> Hell... I'd do anything to see both of my grandmas one last time.



Shoot, I can relate to that...I wish I could see my Grandpa again...I lost him to brain cancer right a week after my birthday. He really was something else, that man.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> bruh im having spaghetti later



spaghetti squad


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Me too.



Mine is Candian Bacon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I can't believe lies



Believe it just like the German Naruto opening told you to..


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm eating my tears from this trash Dodrio stage.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Believe it just like the German Naruto opening told you to..



this reminds me i have never watched naruto


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> this reminds me i have never watched naruto



I watched like 20-30 episodes of it but remembered Bleach is like infinitely better.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

OGM JOEL ACTUALLY WENT TO JAPAN


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Shoot, I can relate to that...I wish I could see my Grandpa again...I lost him to brain cancer right a week after my birthday. He really was something else, that man.



My condolences...
I wish to travel with my papa to Mexico so badlly. He already lost his father not too long ago and now her...
Losing a loved one is tough.

I'm honestly crying right now. I keep looking up at my cute, tiny cactus sitting on my entertainment center.. My Abuela had a garden and she was crazy over cacti.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

My Grandma died on Christmas Eve.
Wish I met her, she wanted to meet me and my brother when we were younger.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i want some aggretsuko stuff, shes my spirit animal


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> My condolences. I hope she recovers smoothly and all will be well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My Hispanic grandmother died early this morning



Thank you very much. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Please let me know if you need someone to talk to <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, hope everything gets better for everyone. :/



Thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, I hope she gets better soon :c



Thank you as well <3


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My Grandma died on Christmas Eve.
> Wish I met her, she wanted to meet me and my brother when we were younger.



My condolences...

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Thank you very much. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Please let me know if you need someone to talk to <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gracias..


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i want some aggretsuko stuff, shes my spirit animal


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 heres your sig!


I lost my grandpa on December 8th 2015. Still trying to get over it


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> My condolences...
> I wish to travel with my papa to Mexico so badlly. He already lost his father not too long ago and now her...
> Losing a loved one is tough.
> 
> I'm honestly crying right now. I keep looking up at my cute, tiny cactus sitting on my entertainment center.. My Abuela had a garden and she was crazy over cacti.



Aw. She sounds lovely. It's so hard losing loved ones. I lost both of my grandparents on my mother's side when I was in elementary school, and my grandfather on my dad's side passed before I was born.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> View attachment 196082
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My condolences..
The signature looks cute btw


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My Grandma died on Christmas Eve.
> Wish I met her, she wanted to meet me and my brother when we were younger.



Aw  I'm sorry. I know the feeling. I wish I had met my grandpa.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw. She sounds lovely. It's so hard losing loved ones. I lost both of my grandparents on my mother's side when I was in elementary school, and my grandfather on my dad's side passed before I was born.



Indeed it is 
And thank you..
She was the sweetest


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw. She sounds lovely. It's so hard losing loved ones. I lost both of my grandparents on my mother's side when I was in elementary school, and my grandfather on my dad's side passed before I was born.



i never got to meet one of my grandmothers, but i feel bad for my father, because she died when he was 3 and that was his mother


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw. She sounds lovely. It's so hard losing loved ones. I lost both of my grandparents on my mother's side when I was in elementary school, and my grandfather on my dad's side passed before I was born.



Yeah...I've not had much loss but the loss I have had has always been the really close people in my life. It's hard but you just have to keep going, ya know? :/





Also I'm sorry to not being really good at talking about this, I'm not a very good conversationalist when it comes to more sensitive topics and consoling, etc...I feel really bad about it. I hope I don't sound offensive.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> View attachment 196082
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thank you, it's so magical!

I'm sorry to hear that  it's something that takes a long time to get over, grief is a long long process.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i never got to meet one of my grandmothers, but i feel bad for my father, because she died when he was 3 and that was his mother



That's heartbreaking  my dad's dad died when he was a teenager. I feel really bad for him, too, because his mom is mentally ill and wasn't really able to take good care of him and his siblings.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I wish and have planned when I can, to have a garden just like my Abuela... She also loved the 'Mexican sun' symbol.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...I've not had much loss but the loss I have had has always been the really close people in my life. It's hard but you just have to keep going, ya know? :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. It is just a part of life that everyone must deal with at some point or another. :/

On no not at all! You're fine. We can talk about something else


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Must not lose sight of this beautiful gif.
Will be my avatar...someday.​


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I wish and have planned when I can, to have a garden just like my Abuela... She also loved the 'Mexican sun' symbol.



That's beautiful  her memory will live on through you <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

So...What say I do an incredibly unprofessional Let's Play of Larryboy and the Bad Apple for PS2? It'll be filmed on a 3DS. XD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Must not lose this beautiful gif.
> Will be my avatar...someday.​



beauty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> beauty



idk how to jumprope actually


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> beauty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can only jump rope backwards. See Dyslexia really is a gift.



...Google says I'm gifted ;w;


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Oy that gif is so creepy lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> idk how to jumprope actually


Me neither.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Me neither.



i attempted to do double dutch once (i didn't even know how to jump normally)

it was terrifying.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash, you ready?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

here's my layout.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Ash, you ready?



I need to study for my math test. I'm failing the class.









I'll be here though <3


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

what fruit u got ash?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> what fruit u got ash?



Peaches, just like my original Gamecube town.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ohh I like it Ash! It's perfect!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ohh I like it Ash! It's perfect!



Yes, I can make Brewster's go next to town hall or Re-tail and make a little business street. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW What's up with those weird pajama girls in Smash Mouth's All Star like...why


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

it is noice map


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

its hot in my house


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its hot in my house



same


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its hot in my house



My hands are cold...I love the cold though. (Alaska is my one life's dream). Oh well. My hands are always cold. 






This layout has two flaws(Town Hall and Re-tail aren't close, and Town Square is in a weird spot) but it'll be alright. I can live.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

ash what are ur starter villagers?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ash what are ur starter villagers?



Chow, Agent S, Two cows and some other squirrel I forgot the names of. XD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

have i mentioned that i wish i could play splatoon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

The only good part of AC: CF was the title screen music.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My hands are cold...I love the cold though. (Alaska is my one life's dream). Oh well. My hands are always cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kind of like that the plaza is up there though. It goes with your whole business-y thing.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I kind of like that the plaza is up there though. It goes with your whole business-y thing.



Oh my gosh I never thought of it that way! That makes it a lot better.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yes, I can make Brewster's go next to town hall or Re-tail and make a little business street. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW What's up with those weird pajama girls in Smash Mouth's All Star like...why



Ooh yeah! Put it between that little pond and the cliff


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

if u need some bells let me know


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh my gosh I never thought of it that way! That makes it a lot better.



It's like, that's where all the action happens. Then, you have all your residential areas further down on the map.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i think i saw parking lot qr codes somewhere on tumblr

i dont think im helping


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> if u need some bells let me know



Same. I have way more in-game bells than I'll ever use lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i think i saw parking lot qr codes somewhere on tumblr
> 
> i dont think im helping



Hahaha a parking lot...wouldn't that be cute if your villagers had cars? There's not that many places to go though LOL. 

Or maybe it could be for Gracie, she used to have her fancy little car in the older games.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i think i saw parking lot qr codes somewhere on tumblr
> 
> i dont think im helping



I'm probably going to just use the brick roads I've been using for years now. 

They're filled with nostalgia for October 27th 2014 because I had laid them down and then my ex and I hooked up. ;w;


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The only good part of AC: CF was the title screen music.



I also liked the city music.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Same. I have way more in-game bells than I'll ever use lol.



idk when the last time i played acnl was but i reset, still i have too many bells in game


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm probably going to just use the brick roads I've been using for years now.
> 
> They're filled with nostalgia for October 27th 2014 because I had laid them down and then my ex and I hooked up. ;w;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Same. I have way more in-game bells than I'll ever use lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AAAAAHHH I REMEMBER CLEANING HER CAR.


i used to suck at it but now I have crazy button mashing skills. XP


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> idk when the last time i played acnl was but i reset, still i have too many bells in game



Aw you don't play anymore?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


>



I know it's so stupid


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Same. I have way more in-game bells than I'll ever use lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



how do the campvans even drive in? isn't our town literally an island pretty much? (besides the train)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> idk when the last time i played acnl was but i reset, still i have too many bells in game




I love having IGB. Still don't have 100 million but once I sell enough Dianas I'll be fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> how do the campvans even drive in? isn't our town literally an island pretty much? (besides the train)



Shoot you make a good point...Eh Nintendo Logic.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw you don't play anymore?



i do, just havent found time to play because im trying to finish pokemon sun (i finished moon)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i do, just havent found time to play because im trying to finish pokemon sun (i finished moon)



Already? I get burned out on Pokemon, it needs to be at least a year before I replay moon...But I probably won't since I prefer Gens 3-5 more than the god awful Gen 6 and Gen 7 which was a LOT better. Eh, still never transferring past BW2. It'd be sin to put my babies in a gen 6 game.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Already? I get burned out on Pokemon, it needs to be at least a year before I replay moon...But I probably won't since I prefer Gens 3-5 more than the god awful Gen 6 and Gen 7 which was a LOT better. Eh, still never transferring past BW2. It'd be sin to put my babies in a gen 6 game.



im currently using moon to trade, because i have a ton of legendaries and shinies on that cartrige


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im currently using moon to trade, because i have a ton of legendaries and shinies on that cartrige



Same. I used to use Alpha Sapphire but then I transferred. My AS corrupted in 2015 and I lost my full dex, shinydex I was working on, all my legends, etc. I haven't fully recovered...At least my shiny Giratina I've had since I played X and Y is still around.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same. I used to use Alpha Sapphire but then I transferred. My AS corrupted in 2015 and I lost my full dex, shinydex I was working on, all my legends, etc. I haven't fully recovered...At least my shiny Giratina I've had since I played X and Y is still around.



i remember why i reset sun:

i transfered all my other gen pokes to sun to help me complete the game and then my data corrupted, so i had to restart sun ;-;

im not over it yet.

(i had giratina,shiny mewto, the legendary trio, all mystic pokemon except mew and celebi etc.)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

except new gens better


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i remember why i reset sun:
> 
> i transfered all my other gen pokes to sun to help me complete the game and then my data corrupted, so i had to restart sun ;-;
> 
> ...



Ouch! That's gotta be rough. Something similar happened to me with my entire collection spanning from the beginning of my Pokemon life.


My games all got stolen last year. I'm still so devastated by it...My Nuzlocke team, my first ever Pokemon, all my legendaries, that Shiny sandile I caught during my Nuzlocke.

All gone.


Jeez I lost like everything near and dear to my heart last year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> except new gens better




If you mean gen 4 and 5 then yes. Platinum, BW2 are literally the best


If you mean like 7 eh


If you mean 6? You don't want to know what will happen


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Still haven't finished Pokemon Moon yet. 

I'm currently at the E4, but I haven't picked the game up since.
Did anyone find the game to be difficult? 
Salazzle was difficult for me. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even with Brionne, only won cuz Cubone survived with 1HP and used Bonemerang.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i have never done a nuzlocke pokemon game in any of the gens

it seems too hard for me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ouch! That's gotta be rough. Something similar happened to me with my entire collection spanning from the beginning of my Pokemon life.
> 
> 
> My games all got stolen last year. I'm still so devastated by it...My Nuzlocke team, my first ever Pokemon, all my legendaries, that Shiny sandile I caught during my Nuzlocke.
> ...



Gen four sucked, 5 was great, six was fine and seven is great


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Still haven't finished Pokemon Moon yet.
> 
> I'm currently at the E4, but I haven't picked the game up since.
> Did anyone find the game to be difficult?
> ...



rowlet was my starter (he was a dartrix at that time) and i ended up having to get ash greninja (who didn't listen! because i needed to beat that trial to make him listen) to win for me ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Still haven't finished Pokemon Moon yet.
> 
> I'm currently at the E4, but I haven't picked the game up since.
> Did anyone find the game to be difficult?
> ...



It was a lot worse than that baby game X and Y. There were some tough fights but my team held through. Worst totem Pokemon was Vikavolt, my Mudbray and Vikavolt were in a tie because we couldn't hit eachother.



It lasted f o r t y  f i v e  m i n u t e s


Want a hard Pokemon game? Black/White 2. Black and White as well. Some parts of DPt. Like Cynthia OH GOD CYNTHIA

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Gen four sucked, 5 was great, six was fine and seven is great




I'll agree that Diamond and Pearl were flawed but in my opinion Platinum is the objectively perfect Pokemon game. 



7 was great though, a HUGE step up from gen 6.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It was a lot worse than that baby game X and Y. There were some tough fights but my team held through. Worst totem Pokemon was Vikavolt, my Mudbray and Vikavolt were in a tie because we couldn't hit eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh hau nearly beat me in the beginning of the game because he lowered my stats repeatedly so rowlet nearly got taken out by popplio


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It was a lot worse than that baby game X and Y. There were some tough fights but my team held through. Worst totem Pokemon was Vikavolt, my Mudbray and Vikavolt were in a tie because we couldn't hit eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want a hard game? the originals.


Sun was babby easy too. I chose Iniceroar


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have never done a nuzlocke pokemon game in any of the gens
> 
> it seems too hard for me



Try doing one one of these days. You just have to grind and be ready to have your heart broken. I recommend Black/White/2 though. Great Nuzlocking games.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh damn I haven't played Pokemon in ages. I'm pretty sure the last game I played was X and Y.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

o and if u need some pokes just let me know cause i'll probably be able to get em for u


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Want a hard game? the originals.
> 
> 
> Sun was babby easy too. I chose Iniceroar



Gen 1 was hard because of Wrap, Bind, and Psychics being broken. It's not that horrible, there's definitely harder. But yeah Moon was relatively easy...Primarina was great for type coverage. my shiny Salazzle was fun too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Oh damn I haven't played Pokemon in ages. I'm pretty sure the last game I played was X and Y.



I wouldn't be surprised if it's awfulness made you quit.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

o, miniladd did the vegemite challenge apparently


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Gen 1 was hard because of Wrap, Bind, and Psychics being broken. It's not that horrible, there's definitely harder.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah

Honestly i'd probably destroy you in a battle smh


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh god Sabrina was a monster.
Alakazam kept spamming Psychic.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Gen 1 was hard because of Wrap, Bind, and Psychics being broken. It's not that horrible, there's definitely harder.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the only thing i had to do was pretty much spam Fly to beat pokemon X


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Have any of you played Pokemon hacks?
I played a hack called "Pokemon Sacred Gold."
It was Fantastic!


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Have any of you played Pokemon hacks?
> I played a hack called "Pokemon Sacred Gold."
> It was Fantastic!



i wanna try to play pokemon Rising Sun but i have never installed ram hacks but i do use homebrew.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

it takes me like 2 days to beat a pokemon game


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Oh god Sabrina was a monster.
> Alakazam kept spamming Psychic.



I don't even remember if she was hard or not...I honestly can't.



Alakazam is super fun to USE though, I used him competitively(Big Zam) and in my second PLatinum runthrough(He was Little Zam). They were both amazing for what they had to do.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

and i also wanna play Nova Sun too ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> it takes me like 2 days to beat a pokemon game



I like to take my time...I get sick of Pokemon after a while too, so I usually take time. My playthroughs are around 50-70 hours just because I like to take my long, sweet time.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Bisharp and Chansey are my teams QBS


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i wanna get a drawing tablet this week, but i have to get my bff gifts for her birthday, and her gifts and the tablet for me will total to like $120 

- - - Post Merge - - -

are any of you those people who battle competively?

i never really understand why people want max EV and IV pokes all the time?

i know they're stronger and whatnot but still??

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, should i attempt to try Pokemon Rising Sun or Pokemon Nova Sun?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i wanna get a drawing tablet this week, but i have to get my bff gifts for her birthday, and her gifts and the tablet for me will total to like $120
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I battle competitively, believe me they make a difference


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i wanna get a drawing tablet this week, but i have to get my bff gifts for her birthday, and her gifts and the tablet for me will total to like $120
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




EV's and IV's DRAMATICALLY improve a Pokemon's stats. Makes them look like gods compared to what you use in a normal playthrough. I'm such a stickler because I need my team shiny so I only use Showdown to battle(I play Ubers don't judge meeeee) and I really don't have time for it. I play the TCG competitively though. Mega Rayquaza is the best deck ever


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm
Back


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> EV's and IV's DRAMATICALLY improve a Pokemon's stats. Makes them look like gods compared to what you use in a normal playthrough. I'm such a stickler because I need my team shiny so I only use Showdown to battle(I play Ubers don't judge meeeee) and I really don't have time for it. I play the TCG competitively though. Mega Rayquaza is the best deck ever



ew ubers and showdown.

no style
no grace
funny face


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

QUEEN BETH HAS ARRIVED


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm
> Back



If only I had a greeting pear.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> If only I had a greeting pear.



are pears fruits


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> ew ubers and showdown.
> 
> no style
> no grace
> funny face



I know right, I'm so gross. I hardly ever use Showdown though.


But ubers is still fun. I don't care what that piece of garbage PTCGO 12-year old has to say about legendary Pokemon(He's one of those kids who forces themselves to like anything unpopular and HATES anything with a slight fan following just to argue)


I'm so glad I never have to talk to him again. He was worse than my ex

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> are pears fruits



No, they're treasures


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I know right, I'm so gross. I hardly ever use Showdown though.
> 
> 
> But ubers is still fun. I don't care what that piece of garbage PTCGO 12-year old has to say about legendary Pokemon(He's one of those kids who forces themselves to like anything unpopular and HATES anything with a slight fan following just to argue)
> ...



Was he Rask?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

why are annapantsu's covers so beautiful??

her voice is better then mines omg??

my voice sounds like a dinosaur playing a trumpet


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Was he Rask?



BA DUM TISS



No he was some stupid kid from like Vancouver. He insulted me for the way I ate my toasties and spaghetti. Evil little brat...


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Currently have 780 TBT! (In my ABT.)

Almost there for a Username Change! 

inb4 someone new comes in and makes an account named "Flare."


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Currently have 780 TBT!
> 
> Almost there for a Username Change!
> 
> inb4 someone new comes in and makes an account named "Flare."



wait why did you add a 21 to your name lol?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Currently have 780 TBT! (In my ABT.)
> 
> Almost there for a Username Change!
> 
> inb4 someone new comes in and makes an account named "Flare."



You'll always be flare21 in my heart. <3


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> wait why did you add a 21 to your name lol?


I thought Flare was taken. T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You'll always be flare21 in my heart. <3


No.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I feel like Math is Hard Barbie right now


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

vbut flare has no tbt


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I feel like Math is Hard Barbie right now



i dont even know how to do math anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> vbut flare has no tbt



i have 26 bells now cause i like collectibles


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> vbut flare has no tbt


It's in my ABT.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

if i get a drawing tablet will i know how to draw?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> if i get a drawing tablet will i know how to draw?



Not unless you know how to draw already.









Besides pencil and paper is like just as if not more effective plus like super cheap


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

i know what i'll draw first, my fave adventure time char, marceline

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Not unless you know how to draw already.



well, i can't be too bad at drawing..

right? i hope im not bad

i probably am bad lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll forever be a terrible drawer. T_T

Perhaps I should try doing it more often.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I'll forever be a terrible drawer. T_T
> 
> Perhaps I should try doing it more often.



my hand cramps real easily and i also easily lose motivation to draw, but i hope i wont be bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also dont have a drawing software but i'll probably get SAI


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

omg Punchy and Erik are like instant best friends now!


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> omg Punchy and Erik are like instant best friends now!



i love all the lazy villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just realized flare has an avatar of victini but a jirachi signature


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I'll forever be a terrible drawer. T_T
> 
> Perhaps I should try doing it more often.



Aw, don't worry, with enough opening and closing, you'll be the perfect drawer. I'll even put my clothes in you! 






I had to I'm sorry.



But yeah, I should draw more too. It's fun. Nothing I want to do as a career but hey, that's just how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> QUEEN BETH HAS ARRIVED



I accidentally lied 



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> If only I had a greeting pear.



That would be fantastic


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare come see anicotti?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I accidentally lied
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic



I just wasted 39 bells just to get a welcoming pear what is wrong with me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just wasted 39 bells just to get a welcoming pear what is wrong with me



Cheers ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

God this kid is so like 80s "radical brah" or whatever and I love him


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

looks like i won't make the top 10 posters today.

oh well


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Eyo everyone


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Eyo everyone



Ayyy.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I saw just now that someone said B/w 1+2 pokemon games were hard???
(too lazy to go back)

they were the easiest and quickest to me tf


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just finished prepping for a job interview tomorrow. Wish me luck! 

Flare, I want to change my username too lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I saw just now that someone said B/w 1+2 pokemon games were hard???
> (too lazy to go back)
> 
> they were the easiest and quickest to me tf



Try nuzlocking them. They're rough when you nuzlocke them. I wouldn't know about a normal playthrough, I've never played a gen 5 game non-nuzlocke.



Quickest and easiest for me was the one time I played X and Y. And I sucked at Pokemon then. That game is literally a babby game. 



...Without EXP share. With it, it's not even a baby game. It's like...A Zygote game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Just finished prepping for a job interview tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> Flare, I want to change my username too lol



Good luck!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Bob never goes outside


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Bob never goes outside



After what you did to him I'm not surprised.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EEHHHH SUGOI DESU-NE


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> After what you did to him I'm not surprised.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EEHHHH SUGOI DESU-NE


but he needs to so he can leave


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Flare come see anicotti?


Let me bring my hammer!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but he needs to so he can leave



I NEED HIM


When I see him I'll go:


WHOA YOU GO BIG GUY or EEHHH SUGOI DESU NE


Depends on my mood.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok I'm actually back now


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Ok I'm actually back now



Just imagine you're getting the welcome pear right now.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Just imagine you're getting the welcome pear right now.



Cheers ash

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hurt my finger cleaning the coffee grinder help


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Just finished prepping for a job interview tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> Flare, I want to change my username too lol



Good luck!!! <3 I really need to find a job and take the test for my permit rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Cheers ash



Anytime.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hurt my finger cleaning the coffee grinder help



Put some pear juice on it. It helps


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Put some pear juice on it. It helps



You're right I'm sure it will brb


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm currently refurbishing and changing the look of my shop rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I swear Rhythm Heaven's Ringside is literally the best thing ever.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You're right I'm sure it will brb



Nature works wonders ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

The 4 stars of my shop hurts me hurt


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Hopefully I find a job in an Ice Cream shop during Summer.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I hate having to talk to stable (is that even her name) to get the QR code reading

I just want my bloody paths


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Hopefully I find a job in an Ice Cream shop during Summer.



Oooo! That'd be nice  
I'd love to work at a snowcone stand lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Oooo! That'd be nice
> I'd love to work at a snowcone stand lol



I would love that but I'd just make myself snow cones all day


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm just going to be working for my dad washing dishes.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Good luck!!! <3 I really need to find a job and take the test for my permit rip



Thank you  the permit test is easy in New york, it's basically a common sense test lol. Plus the DMV gives you a little booklet to review before you take it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm just going to be working for my dad washing dishes.



Trust me you'll be so sick of dishes you'll want to smash them


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Trust me you'll be so sick of dishes you'll want to smash them



Oh I know


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hate having to talk to stable (is that even her name) to get the QR code reading
> 
> I just want my bloody paths



rip same but she is so shy and you helped her sorta overcome it
at least talk to her, t? pera sangrienta


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hate having to talk to stable (is that even her name) to get the QR code reading
> 
> I just want my bloody paths



LOL close, it's Sable


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh I know



Don't edit your posT, I saw that XD smh


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I would love that but I'd just make myself snow cones all day



same here honestly
....
pear-flavored snowcones???


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> rip same but she is so shy and you helped her sorta overcome it
> at least talk to her, t? pera sangrienta



I love sable...I don't even care that I have to talk to her honestly.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Hopefully I find a job in an Ice Cream shop during Summer.



I have a friend who works at an ice cream shop and he loves it! My mom used to work at one when she was a teenager and the manager told her that she looked like she gained lots of weight from eating so much ice cream and she threw down her apron and quit lmao (she loves telling that story)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> same here honestly
> ....
> pear-flavored snowcones???



YES


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> same here honestly
> ....
> pear-flavored snowcones???


 Yes oh my god


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Don't edit your posT, I saw that XD smh



XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD




There are you happy?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm so happy with my new town though, I got pears AND beau

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers ash


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Thank you  the permit test is easy in New york, it's basically a common sense test lol. Plus the DMV gives you a little booklet to review before you take it.



I had to buy my little book rip
It is common sense but some aquaintances of mine @ school took the test and there was some questions in the book... and they got them wrong w/ the right answers rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I haven't even started driver's ed.



I know I'm such a loser right?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Instead of a car I'm gonna buy a ride on lawn mower and hand out pear flavoured snowcones to kids


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I had to buy my little book rip
> It is common sense but some aquaintances of mine @ school took the test and there was some questions in the book... and they got them wrong w/ the right answers rip



Whaat then that's the dmv's fault isn't it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Instead of a car I'm gonna buy a ride on lawn mower and hand out pear flavoured snowcones to the kids



Can I get one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I haven't even started driver's ed.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm such a loser right?



Lol no it's ok

I didn't get my license until I was 18 I think


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Instead of a car I'm gonna buy a ride on lawn mower and hand out pear flavoured snowcones to kids



do it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Instead of a car I'm gonna buy a ride on lawn mower and hand out pear flavoured snowcones to kids



I'll buy twenty.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Whaat then that's the dmv's fault isn't it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well,,,, they said it is right because it is in the book but they have to count it wrong rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Whaat then that's the dmv's fault isn't it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I mean I'm still a loser nonetheless.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanls for all the support guys, you get extras


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Thanls for all the support guys, you get extras



Make sure you make my welcome pear into the sno-cones.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Make sure you make my welcome pear into the sno-cones.



Will do

Seriously my finger is numb brb need more pear juice


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

I think my new user title is a lot better!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Thanls for all the support guys, you get extras



wly


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

guys im gonna go to sleep and i'll probably be on at like 6 am tomorrow


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys im gonna go to sleep and i'll probably be on at like 6 am tomorrow



gngn sleep well )


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> gngn sleep well )



ty and goodnight


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys im gonna go to sleep and i'll probably be on at like 6 am tomorrow



 .thgindoog


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

It must be late for you guys because it's like 12pm here?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It must be late for you guys because it's like 12pm here?



It's not horribly late, it's only 10:09 PM.  Late to some, but I never sleep.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys im gonna go to sleep and i'll probably be on at like 6 am tomorrow



Goodnight c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's not horribly late, it's only 10:09 PM.  Late to some, but I never sleep.



Oh ok nice


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> It must be late for you guys because it's like 12pm here?



9:12 pm here


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> 9:12 pm here



Oh for some reason i thought it would be later lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm home and ready to plant some pears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh for some reason i thought it would be later lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm home and ready to plant some pears



Plant as many as you can.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Plant as many as you can.



Gotta save for my snowcones


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Gotta save for my snowcones



But see, if you plant as many as you can, you can get MORE pears for MORE sno-cones.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But see, if you plant as many as you can, you can get MORE pears for MORE sno-cones.



Everybody wants more pear snowcones


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Everybody wants more pear snowcones



Honestly just keep up with supply and demand and you're golden.




But I'll take twenty.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly just keep up with supply and demand and you're golden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already got a lot of work ahead of me 

I still don't even have my lawn mower

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HIT 5000 posts and didn't even notice wow


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I've already got a lot of work ahead of me
> 
> I still don't even have my lawn mower
> 
> ...



Start a lemonade stand.



But just with pears instead of lemons.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

See pears can be used for anything


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> See pears can be used for anything



Exactly. They're literally the most useful thing in the world.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I actually hate the taste of pears though yuck


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

long mouse hunt with flare


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I actually hate the taste of pears though yuck



Yeah me too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> long mouse hunt with flare



You're leaving me for him...? ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



you're never on


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't believe you cheated on poor ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> you're never on



Like on ACNL?


I'm always here though....;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm ready to play acnl does someone have shampoodles I need hair


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Like on ACNL?
> 
> 
> I'm always here though....;-;



you made george upset tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I'm ready to play acnl does someone have shampoodles I need hair



i do


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

I have some perfect pear stacks, P e a r   L o r d. 
My town is pears too ayya


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> you made george upset tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Can I cut down all your trees too


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> you made george upset tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When did I upset second ultimate waifu George Costanza?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I have some perfect pear stacks, P e a r   L o r d.
> My town is pears too ayya



New favourite guild member


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I actually hate the taste of pears though yuck



I like the taste but the texture is pretty off-putting


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> I like the taste but the texture is pretty off-putting



Yeah the texture is gross


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> New favourite guild member



ily

- - - Post Merge - - -

agreed with texture


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Can I cut down all your trees too



Only the pear trees


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Redid my shop look
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Unorderables-Gardening-Stuff-Sets-Clothes-ETC

What do y'all think??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Dodrio I swear if you don't let me beat your stupid level


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

My join date compared to my amount of posts is sad lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Only the pear trees



Don't like you any more #pearlivesmatter


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

#pearlivesmatter


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> My join date compared to my amount of posts is sad lol



Oh it's better to have less, lol proves I have no life


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

I only have one Pear tree. D:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Redid my shop look
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Unorderables-Gardening-Stuff-Sets-Clothes-ETC
> 
> What do y'all think??



I really like it!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Don't like you any more #pearlivesmatter



you want haircut or not?


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Redid my shop look
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Unorderables-Gardening-Stuff-Sets-Clothes-ETC
> 
> What do y'all think??



Oh I luv it the pink & blue is so cute, especially the flowers <3


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I really like it!



Thank you!! 
Anything need changing?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Also #pearlivesmatter



even though I hate hashtags with all my heart


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> you want haircut or not?



Not from your fruitist town tyvm


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh it's better to have less, lol proves I have no life



Lmao nah I play animal crossing every day anyway I don't have much of a life either LOL


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oh I luv it the pink & blue is so cute, especially the flowers <3



Thank you so much!!  I tried to make it seem brighter and not so dull!


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Thank you so much!!  I tried to make it seem brighter and not so dull!



I don't remember what it looked like before but it is definitely bright and beautiful now ^_^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Not from your fruitist town tyvm


well pear


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Thank you!!
> Anything need changing?



I think it's fine as it is right now.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Thank you so much!!  I tried to make it seem brighter and not so dull!



I think it's really cute, love the colours c:


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I think it's really cute, love the colours c:



tyvm 
it needs more pears


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> well pear



Don't edit your post smh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> tyvm
> it needs more pears



You know I actually agree


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Don't edit your post smh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You don't want anyone to edit their posts, eh? .


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You don't want anyone to edit their posts, eh? .



Cheers ash


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

lol.
I made Chief change his music to K.K. Love Song. XD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash sux


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ash sux



I know, right?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> lol.
> I made Chief change his music to K.K. Love Song. XD



lololol nice


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

bored, anyone wanna screw around in ac rn?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Ash sux



on pears?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> bored, anyone wanna screw around in ac rn?



I would but I'm tired as all hell




I need sleep badly.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Look at this Beauty.​


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I would but I'm tired as all hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I never sleep"


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Trasey said:


> on pears?



Close.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Look at this Beauty.​


OH MY GOD i


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Look at this Beauty.​



-thumbs up-

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> "I never sleep"



_ I'm cursed _


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> bored, anyone wanna screw around in ac rn?



I will for cut down the trees!!

Lol I just have to get the bloody Qr code thing it take sforever


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Look at this Beauty.​



Beth w/o make-up


----------



## Trasey (Mar 21, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Look at this Beauty.​



b e t h, our p e a r   l o r d  looks so cute here


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beth w/o make-up



HAHAHA accurate


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beth w/o make-up



Beth exposed


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Beth exposed



No one was supposed to know


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No one was supposed to know



add me, and get haircut pear


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Saria kinda looks like a pear.



What if saria is beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> add me, and get haircut pear



I want a _pear_cut

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196090 Saria kinda looks like a pear.
> 
> 
> 
> What if saria is beth


Stop exposing me please


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I want a _pear_cut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



AYYYYY BA DUM TISS






But there's so many conspiracies behind you.
The truth IS out there.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Goodnight kiddos


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I want a _pear_cut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



your avatar shrunk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Goodnight kiddos



G'night.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> AYYYYY BA DUM TISS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*X-Files theme plays in the background*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok now I'm leaving pce


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

made08 said:


> Goodnight kiddos



Goodnight have fun without me, dream of pears


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Goodnight have fun without me, dream of pears



I always do


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> AYYYYY BA DUM TISS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No stop no more


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Goodnight everyone

I hope that Beth finds someone to become a good pear of lovers


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Goodnight everyone
> 
> I hope that Beth finds someone to become a good pear of lovers


"I never sleep" he says, I will though


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

cmon b e t h

- - - Post Merge - - -

daddy needs sleep too

- - - Post Merge - - -

screw it

- - - Post Merge - - -

goodnight everyone!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> cmon b e t h
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Redd you got no patience


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Redd you got no patience



Redd also pretty much lives on the other side of the earth.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Redd also pretty much lives on the other side of the earth.


That sounds like a personal problem to me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> That sounds like a personal problem to me



It's past midnight.

I'll probably have school tomorrow.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> It's past midnight.
> 
> I'll probably have school tomorrow.



P e r s o n a l   P r o b l e m

im joking go to bed walnut


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> P e r s o n a l   P r o b l e m
> 
> im joking go to bed walnut



Lemme sleep Steve Irwin.

tank yoo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Lemme sleep Steve Irwin.
> 
> tank yoo



You're welcome <3 dream of pears


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2017)

goodnight everyone!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Aw I missed all the spicy pear drama


Goodnight though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh shoot I hit 3000 posts and I didn't even notice


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm still up. My eyes are puffy from crying xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I'm still up. My eyes are puffy from crying xD



 crying?? :c you need one of my pear sno-cones


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

double post what


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 22, 2017)

Will pears help me study and cure my tiredness


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Will pears help me study and cure my tiredness



only a pear snow-cone will


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

its 6 am and im gonna probably just go to bed at 7 am


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its 6 am and im gonna probably just go to bed at 7 am



PEARS FOR ENERGY


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> PEARS FOR ENERGY



ENERGYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i have a cold lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

k, well im gonna find something to do meanwhile till 7.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I don't even want to be at school.. today socks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sucks



What colour are today's socks?


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What colour are today's socks?



Black

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I'm so nervous for this interview


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

IM SO NERVOUS FOR MY INTERVIEW

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I think something is wrong bc I keep refreshing the page but it stays on page 368 and I can't see any further pages?? But like I'm hitting post and then my reply shows up but I can't see it if I refresh the page


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm home


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok I can see the most recent page of the thread now idk what was wrong before lol


Btw I think my interview went really well!!!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Finally seen my girlfriend for the first time in weeks, u r all wimps


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Finally seen my girlfriend for the first time in weeks, needless to say we had a PRETTY intimate reunion.



no one needs to knooowwww


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> no one needs to knooowwww



Except I was gonna leave it at that


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> no one needs to knooowwww



It was indeed needless to say


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I guess....


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

the back of my foot hurts


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

It'S yA BOi GuZMa


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Bobs leaving today.


NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Bobs leaving today.
> 
> 
> NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES



The one day I CAN'T play my 3DS you kick him...I was going to attempt to buy him too. Oh right I have no bells from that pear I bought. -shrugs-


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The one day I CAN'T play my 3DS you kick him...I was going to attempt to buy him too. Oh right I have no bells from that pear I bought. -shrugs-



Sorry, but i'm fed up now.

2 day skip till he leaves


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Sorry, but i'm fed up now.
> 
> 2 day skip till he leaves



Ah, it's cool. Besides he's your bob, you should do what you want with him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS AND BY GUYS I MEAN LIKE THE ONE PERSON HERE I FOUND A DOLLAR IN MY PANTS


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 22, 2017)

omg guyz I got a new 3ds charger omg I can finally play it


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm taking my anger out on bob


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i got a headache


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i got a headache



Ouch...Hope it gets better!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Bob is depressed.... hopefully he'll end it

- - - Post Merge - - -

by moving of course


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Bob is depressed.... hopefully he'll end it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> by moving of course



remind me to never cross you, that post was terrifying


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> remind me to never cross you, that post was terrifying



Ok, i will (Don't worry, it's only a vidya game.)


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

I gave Bettina a Perfect Orange.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I gave Bettina a Perfect Orange.



can i borrow your hammer to torture Bob?


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> can i borrow your hammer to torture Bob?


No. :3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> No. :3



K, well i'll just _strangle him till he croaks_ I mean peacefully make him leave


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I gave Bettina a Perfect Orange.



i gave Tangy an orange once.

ahh the memories


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, it's cool. Besides he's your bob, you should do what you want with him.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GUYS AND BY GUYS I MEAN LIKE THE ONE PERSON HERE I FOUND A DOLLAR IN MY PANTS



That's one of the top 10 best feelings lmao 

Finding change you forgot about in your clothes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i gave Tangy an orange once.
> 
> ahh the memories



Is that cannibalism?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Is what i'm doing to Bob abuse?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is what i'm doing to Bob abuse?



NOOOOOOOO, it's tender loving care. <3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Beth, Beth, Beth

Good morning


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> NOOOOOOOO, it's tender loving care. <3



we all show affection in different ways! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Beth, Beth, Beth
> 
> Good morning



mornin


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is what i'm doing to Bob abuse?



Yes 

What did Bob ever do to you :'(


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Beth, Beth, Beth
> 
> Good morning



Good day.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Yes
> 
> What did Bob ever do to you :'(



Made the ENTIRE TOWN wear his shirt.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Beth, Beth, Beth
> 
> Good morning



Morning

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Made the ENTIRE TOWN wear his shirt.



Oh gosh darn it Bob, get him out


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone here have Erik's Picture?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm back I have a juice box


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm back I have a juice box



It better be pear juice.


It'd be just pearrible if it wasn't.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It better be pear juice.
> 
> 
> It'd be just pearrible if it wasn't.



Beth x Ash


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It better be pear juice.
> 
> 
> It'd be just pearrible if it wasn't.



That's was so bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Beth x Ash



Mate ash is already wedded to rask


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> That's was so bad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Rask is dead tho, ash's widowed


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beth x Ash



What happened to us? </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> That's was so bad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No, it was pearfect.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> What happened to us? </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Those puns deserve a snow-cone


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Those puns deserve a snow-cone



Yesssssss


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

I bruised the back of my heal and can't put my shoe on

Where's the pear juice


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm 1000% here for these puns


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> I'm 1000% here for these puns



Aren't they just punishment


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Finally seen my girlfriend for the first time in weeks, u r all wimps



LOL I didn't notice this edit before. I'm not a wimp but I'm p sure you're all under age? So I'm a little uncomfortable hearing about that lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Aren't they just punishment



No bc I like them

Nice try tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Look at this Beauty.​



I'm still laughing at this, who even makes this type of art.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm still laughing at this, who even makes this type of art.



I don't know....but their work does not go unappreciated.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> I don't know....but their work does not go unappreciated.



Yeah, I'm convinced it's a portrait of my grandmother or something

Beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know I don't get how you Americans do the weird date thing where you put the month first. That's just unnecessarily confusing.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah, I'm convinced it's a portrait of my grandmother or something
> 
> Beautiful



LOL she's a miracle of nature 

How did [whoever found it] even find this art? What's the artist's name? Is this a series? I have so many questions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanted to change my username to "lemon" or "softlemon" because that was my old tumblr url. I wonder if there is some scary lemon art out there for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah, I'm convinced it's a portrait of my grandmother or something
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> ...



Honestly I agree. It is confusing. It makes much more sense to go in order of date, month, year.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> LOL she's a miracle of nature
> 
> How did [whoever found it] even find this art? What's the artist's name? Is this a series? I have so many questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 196103



Perfect. 

And all of my questions arise again.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> Perfect.
> 
> And all of my questions arise again.



That picture was literally titled "weird hipster lemon"


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> That picture was literally titled "weird hipster lemon"



no u


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i still got a headache rip


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still got a headache rip



P E A R S


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> P E A R S



i also got a essay to write 

and im hungryy


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i also got a essay to write
> 
> and im hungryy



I'm coming over on my lawn mower to give you a pear snow cone


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm coming over on my lawn mower to give you a pear snow cone



make sure to run over all the neighborhood kids on the way there, thanks

especially the ones that chill on my lawn


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> make sure to run over all the neighborhood kids on the way there, thanks
> 
> especially the ones that chill on my lawn



There are kids that chill on your lawn lmao what
Will do though


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> There are kids that chill on your lawn lmao what
> Will do though



run over a few neighbors too, they won't mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i bet i can write a 4 page essay in ten minutes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Today I learned I have more neanderthal blood than 80% of the world.



How swell


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

who wants me to write my entire essay in 10 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

while listening to "gotta go fast" by sonic


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello ladies


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Hello ladies



Did you just assume my gender


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Hello ladies



hello there




- - - Post Merge - - -

i found that picture on the internet, im so proud


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Did you just assume my gender



I think it's fair seeing as you appropriated my edits and space culture


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I think it's fair seeing as you appropriated my edits and space culture



I m  a p p r e c i a t i n g  i t 



You want to yell at someone for appropriating your space culture go yell at my ex. Or vaporwave, whatever you want.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I m  a p p r e c i a t i n g  i t
> 
> 
> 
> You want to yell at someone for appropriating your space culture go yell at my ex. Or vaporwave, whatever you want.



Feminism is the future


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)

oh yay. its raining


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> oh yay. its raining



Lucky.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Lucky.



There's a blizzard warning in my area


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i still havent started this essay


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still havent started this essay



What is it on

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> There's a blizzard warning in my area



Go outside


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Today I learned I have more neanderthal blood than 80% of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> How swell



That's pretty neat


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I need to watch more Seinfeld


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I need to watch more Seinfeld



Same.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What is it on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the essay is on these two random stories and i still didn't start it yet


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> the essay is on these two random stories and i still didn't start it yet



Oh nice, keep being productive


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Holy heck I'm on my laptop for the first time in a while and it's so much better than mobile

This feels so lux


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh nice, keep being productive



productivity is my skill, i'll just keep spending time on the internet while drinking snapple and as i browse memes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> Holy heck I'm on my laptop for the first time in a while and it's so much better than mobile
> 
> This feels so lux



I wish I had my laptop right now, I'd make a third less spelling mistakes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> productivity is my skill, i'll just keep spending time on the internet while drinking snapple and as i browse memes.



What is snapple


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i also found some pretty good memes

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i'll be listening to sonic and go watch that one episode of spongebob where he did not finish his essay.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Do snapple make pear juice if they don't they're no good


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

my current essay

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Do snapple make pear juice if they don't they're no good



dunno


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Do snapple make pear juice if they don't they're no good



Gerber baby band does.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I wish I had my laptop right now, I'd make a third less spelling mistakes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My laptop is basically a piece of garbage at this point. Hopefully I'll be able to get a new one over the summer though.

Snapple is a brand of juice/tea. They have little facts on the caps, but apparently many of them are false.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> My laptop is basically a piece of garbage at this point. Hopefully I'll be able to get a new one over the summer though.
> 
> Snapple is a brand of juice/tea. They have little facts on the caps, but apparently many of them are false.



Oh we have a brand that does that, they call them "liddle facts" because they're on the lid ha so funny


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

so i wrote the introduction and half the first paragraph, this essay doesnt need to be 4th pages imo

this will be the worst and shortest essay i have ever written


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

this essay looks absolutely terrible so far.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> this essay looks absolutely terrible so far.



Have faith.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh we have a brand that does that, they call them "liddle facts" because they're on the lid ha so funny



that's so much better than Snapple

- - - Post Merge - - -

do u guys like my signature

now everyone can see how adorable my little old lady cat is


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Have faith.



i feel bad for whoever reads my essay.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> that's so much better than Snapple
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oooooo kitty


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i like cats in fact cats are in my tumblr url


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

My cat is almost 11 years old.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i dont even have a cat,

we never found out if i'm allergic to them or not, so my family never got one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know there are hypoallergenic cats as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've listened to "GOTTA GO FAST!" so many times i know all the lyrics ;-;


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My cat is almost 11 years old.



Bella (in my sig) is turning 14 this year. She's super old but she was the runt of her litter so she still looks like a kitten. We have another cat named Iris who's almost twice her size, and she's only 4 lol.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

this essay is 1 page, im finished and i dont care about my essay anymore


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> that's so much better than Snapple
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gimme your cat, so cute, I swear I'll die the crazy cat lady, I love cats


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> this essay is 1 page, im finished and i dont care about my essay anymore



Literally me with any school project.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i'll be the crazy dog lady if thats a thing?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> this essay is 1 page, im finished and i dont care about my essay anymore



Anymore? You cared about it to begin with?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Anymore? You cared about it to begin with?



i didnt even read it over or proofread or anything, i already know its disapointing

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i'll spend the rest of my night on tumblr and youtube till im tired.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i found some good memes y'all


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i didnt even read it over or proofread or anything, i already know its disapointing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The better be good


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Why isn't there a pear thread on here yet?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

_SAINT SEIYA!!!_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> Bella (in my sig) is turning 14 this year. She's super old but she was the runt of her litter so she still looks like a kitten. We have another cat named Iris who's almost twice her size, and she's only 4 lol.



My cat's 14 now...She's on her last leg the poor thing. Had her since I was a little kid. She's really fat and I love her.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

My cat is 13 I think? I got her when I was little


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i want to get a cat, idc if i might have allergies and the cat might kill me 

i want them to love me ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i want to get a cat, idc if i might have allergies and the cat might kill me
> 
> i want them to love me ;-;



I think it's best for you not to get a cat


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i want to get a cat, idc if i might have allergies and the cat might kill me
> 
> i want them to love me ;-;



Get a hypoallergenic cat.


I mean I don't know if those even work but hey.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Get a hypoallergenic cat.
> 
> 
> I mean I don't know if those even work but hey.



tbh i want a siberian even if it wasn't hypoallergenic


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Gimme your cat, so cute, I swear I'll die the crazy cat lady, I love cats



omg same i love cats so much it hurts my heart

also changed the sig again, how do y'all like my ms paint skillz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My cat's 14 now...She's on her last leg the poor thing. Had her since I was a little kid. She's really fat and I love her.



aw mine's in the same boat  she got really sick over the summer and she's doing better now but we know she won't be around for too much longer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i want to get a cat, idc if i might have allergies and the cat might kill me
> 
> i want them to love me ;-;



get a hairless cat!!!!! you get to dress them up in cute sweaters bc they get cold hehe


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> omg same i love cats so much it hurts my heart
> 
> also changed the sig again, how do y'all like my ms paint skillz



Cats are literally the best. I was lucky enough to rescue a Bengal, he's so hyper and I love him. Sharp contrast to my two fat cats I have. It's wonderful.


Aw, I miss MS Paint.

Windows 10 sucks. Why would they get rid of literally the best art program ever(Obviously)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKIfKLIcCSE Sharkman Frank baby.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

MANime


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

i have never made an actually good drawing in ms paint

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have attempted to draw correctly in ms paint but it never worked 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still havent ordered a design tablet yet


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> MANime



YESSSSS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> YESSSSS



Best anime.

Hands down.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Best anime.
> 
> Hands down.



I need to see more of it to make a judgement. For now though best anime to me is FLCL.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

*has never watched anime*


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Cats are literally the best. I was lucky enough to rescue a Bengal, he's so hyper and I love him. Sharp contrast to my two fat cats I have. It's wonderful.
> 
> 
> Aw, I miss MS Paint.
> ...



Aw I think Bella is part bengal! She's a mutt, but she has those huge ears and some little spots on her side, and she's super high energy. I mean now that she's old she basically sleeps all day but when we pull out the toys she goes NUTS.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> *has never watched anime*



me either i dont watch many anime

- - - Post Merge - - -

yuri on ice is also fab


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> *has never watched anime*



good

jk i have nothing against it
i used to watch it as a kid/early teen years but I'm just not into it anymore


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> me either i dont watch many anime
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> yuri on ice is also fab



Eh I only watch like three at the maximum. And they're all quality.



I don't like weeb schoolgirl anime. Those are stupid.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> good
> 
> jk i have nothing against it
> i used to watch it as a kid/early teen years but I'm just not into it anymore



I mean I watched animal crossing movie does that count


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eh I only watch like three at the maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weeb schoolgirl anime. Those are stupid.



lolz that's what I used to watch

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I mean I watched animal crossing movie does that count



YES AH I FORGOT THERE WAS A MOVIE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> lolz that's what I used to watch



HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



At least you saved yourself.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> lolz that's what I used to watch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol Rosie moved in the other day and it reminded me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Scrumpf...

WATCH FIST OF THE NORTH STAR.
T'S GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I mean I watched animal crossing movie does that count



i still havent got to watch that movie, but i watched a few ghibli movies

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Lol Rosie moved in the other day and it reminded me



rosie will forever remind me of that ac creepypasta


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still havent got to watch that movie, but i watched a few ghibli movies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You ever watch the Castle of Cagliostro? That's my favorite.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still havent got to watch that movie, but i watched a few ghibli movies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ac creepypasta? What where


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Scrumpf...
> 
> WATCH FIST OF THE NORTH STAR.
> T'S GOOOOOOOD



I plan on it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I plan on it.



Don't let the first arc detract you.

_it has a lot of filler_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Don't let the first arc detract you,
> 
> _it has a lot of filler_



Can't be as much filler as Bleach had.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Can't be as much filler as Bleach had.



Yeah....

The Clorox arc succccked


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Go check out my new thread it's great


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Yeah....
> 
> The Clorox arc succccked



Not as bad as the Downy arc. It was honestly just a brand deal gone wrong. The Tide arc though? A good surprise.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Not as bad as the Downy arc. It was honestly just a brand deal gone wrong. The Tide arc though? A good surprise.



The climatic battle against Mr. Clean had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> The climatic battle against Mr. Clean had me on the edge of my seat.



It's truly a shame that it had to end, I think the author could have done a lot more with mr. Clean. Especially after he started doing the pods arc, like who even likes washing machine pods?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

henlo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> henlo



Heylo how are you c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> henlo



Hi, imagine there's an image here that was supposed to greet you but I apparently don't have 2 TBT to upload the image though I clearly do. 


So....Yo.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Heylo how are you c:



eyo  i am okay....
you??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi, imagine there's an image here that was supposed to greet you but I apparently don't have 2 TBT to upload the image though I clearly do.
> 
> 
> So....Yo.



I'm sick of the lies


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi, imagine there's an image here that was supposed to greet you but I apparently don't have 2 TBT to upload the image though I clearly do.
> 
> 
> So....Yo.



lollol eyo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> eyo  i am okay....
> you??



Just peachy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm sick of the lies



Would I lie to the pearlord?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Just peachy



You can't be peachy. 

Only pear-y.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Would I lie to the pearlord?



Well you already approved you would appropriate me

So who knows

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Just peachy



Just peary I should say


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Just peachy



Why not... _pear_fect?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Why not... _pear_fect?



Unlike my unpearable jokes, that was the DEFINITION of pearfect.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Unlike my unpearable jokes, that was the DEFINITION of pearfect.



ty :'^)

also
i sent u something


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> ty :'^)
> 
> also
> i sent u something



I noticed and oh my god thank you


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

im going to bed rn cause im cold and my laptop and phone are nearly dead so yeah good night guys


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im going to bed rn cause im cold and my laptop and phone are nearly dead so yeah good night guys



Goodnight.


Hope your day is just pear-y tomorrow.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

where is my phone charger ergh

- - - Post Merge - - -

well good night anyways


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> At least you saved yourself.



I was just a young weeb I didn't know any better

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Ac creepypasta? What where



Yeah please direct me to this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> where is my phone charger ergh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well good night anyways



G'night pal


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> I was just a young weeb I didn't know any better



Oh don't worry I had that phase too. Didn't watch anything except Bleach then but I was weeb-y enough.





Don't get me wrong, still love bleach(I stand by the opinion that it's NOT a weeb anime.) but I really now realize the issue of modern anime: those weeb schoolgirls appeal way too much to the crowd and control the industry because of that, effectively ruining good storytelling.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMPjX_3snfM Oh my god I love this song. There's also a few lines that are literally my life right now, it's funny.


Y'know this song is kinda my life right now.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a headache


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

I just realized I hate my username


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just realized I hate my username



Same it's just the worst

Should be pearpeasant


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Same it's just the worst
> 
> Should be pearpeasant



and yours should be pearlord


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> and yours should be pearlord



Lol, can you change your username twice?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Lol, can you change your username twice?



idk?? I would believe there is no limit?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Trasey said:


> idk?? I would believe there is no limit?



Interesting


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Why the hell didn't I attempt putting "Flare" in as my username? 
Completely dumb of me. XD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Why the hell didn't I attempt putting "Flare" in as my username?
> Completely dumb of me. XD



At least you have something you almost like. I just hate my username in general. It's like, bad. Really bad.  Don't know what I'd change it to though.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> At least you have something you almost like. I just hate my username in general. It's like, bad. Really bad.  Don't know what I'd change it to though.



It's not that bad mate

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's really bright outside what is the sun doing


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I just got killed by a tarantula in ac.... ASH WHAT IN GODS NAME IS YOUR PICTURE?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I just got killed by a tarantula in ac.... ASH WHAT IN GODS NAME IS YOUR PICTURE?



He's hot stuff, ain't he?


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He's hot stuff, ain't he?



It can't compete with the Pear.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> At least you have something you almost like. I just hate my username in general. It's like, bad. Really bad.  Don't know what I'd change it to though.



Looks like we all need a change

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh don't worry I had that phase too. Didn't watch anything except Bleach then but I was weeb-y enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you're totally right 

I've had friends try and get me back into anime but there's basically no substance to a lot of what they show me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> Looks like we all need a change
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



watch JoJo's


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> watch JoJo's



I also plan on doing that.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

I like my username, never changing it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I like my username, never changing it.



I do too. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

Coulda made it WRRRRRRRRRRYYYYHelium or Kenshiro, but nah, stick to the OG.

It'll be my Switch name too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hitting the hay early tonight, don't think i'll have school tomorrow (surprise surprise), so I should be around all-day.

As Yakko Warner always said, "Goodnight Everybody!"


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I like my username, never changing it.



What inspired it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Coulda made it WRRRRRRRRRRYYYYHelium or Kenshiro, but nah, stick to the OG.
> 
> It'll be my Switch name too.
> 
> ...



Hahaha goodnight kid

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> watch JoJo's



Maybe I'll check it out next time I'm on a break from school.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 22, 2017)

made08 said:


> What inspired it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What inspired FreeHelium? Good question.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> What inspired FreeHelium? Good question.



Do I get an answer to that question?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Do I get an answer to that question?



Well...., My only answer is that I thought it was funny 3 years ago


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Well...., My only answer is that I thought it was funny 3 years ago



That's okay haha, was just curious.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

BOB IS FINALLY LEAVING!!!!!


VICTORY SCREECH!!!!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> BOB IS FINALLY LEAVING!!!!!
> 
> 
> VICTORY SCREECH!!!!!



Yay?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yay?



You wanted him, right?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> You wanted him, right?



Yes but I can't get him...Im stuck at mom's till Saturday.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yes but I can't get him...Im stuck at mom's till Saturday.



Well rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Well rip



It's cool.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

last call for Bob!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Who should I replace Bob with? Jacques, Cube, Wade or Bianca?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Who should I replace Bob with? Jacques, Cube, Wade or Bianca?



Anyone who isn't Jacques. Cube is _cool._


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone who isn't Jacques. Cube is _cool._



But I like Jacques design


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But I like Jacques design



He abused Marshal though.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He abused Marshal though.



I NOW LIKE HIM EVEN MORE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I NOW LIKE HIM EVEN MORE



Maybe Octavian or someone cool will mob him or something


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

eyo peeps


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> eyo peeps



Hello there.






Welp, my headphone jack broke in half and now the end piece is stuck in my computer so I have no way to get it out.
H O W  S W E L L


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hello there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pliers??? rip


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 23, 2017)

gimmie some town motivation ;3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

I know I disappeared for a few days without notice, but I've been under a lot of mental stress from school. Not because of schoolwork, but just the fact that it's not my last day yet. 

Yesterday in PE I started aching really bad on the left side of my chest, under my arms, and my back. My mom is afraid that it could be pleurisy so I'm gonna try to go to the doctor tomorrow to get it checked out. Today I fell while trying to play "ultimate hockey" and my asthma got so bad I could barely breathe. I ended up being in the nurse's office for 30-40 minutes because I felt really lightheaded from my inhaler and I was hurting from falling on the floor really hard.

So yeah. Today has been a day .-.





*On a lighter note, I started playing through Super Mario 3D Land again a few days ago, and I already have all the star coins from the normal worlds. Also, I never realized how adorable (and awesome) that tanuki suit really is.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> gimmie some town motivation ;3



//gives some town motivation


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I disappeared for a few days without notice, but I've been under a lot of mental stress from school. Not because of schoolwork, but just the fact that it's not my last day yet.
> 
> Yesterday in PE I started aching really bad on the left side of my chest, under my arms, and my back. My mom is afraid that it could be pleurisy so I'm gonna try to go to the doctor tomorrow to get it checked out. Today I fell while trying to play "ultimate hockey" and my asthma got so bad I could barely breathe. I ended up being in the nurse's office for 30-40 minutes because I felt really lightheaded from my inhaler and I was hurting from falling on the floor really hard.
> 
> ...



Oh, gosh, that sounds horrible! I hope everything will be alright soon. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I disappeared for a few days without notice, but I've been under a lot of mental stress from school. Not because of schoolwork, but just the fact that it's not my last day yet.
> 
> Yesterday in PE I started aching really bad on the left side of my chest, under my arms, and my back. My mom is afraid that it could be pleurisy so I'm gonna try to go to the doctor tomorrow to get it checked out. Today I fell while trying to play "ultimate hockey" and my asthma got so bad I could barely breathe. I ended up being in the nurse's office for 30-40 minutes because I felt really lightheaded from my inhaler and I was hurting from falling on the floor really hard.
> 
> ...



omg, hope your ok!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 23, 2017)

someone buy me a bunch of tasty cakes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh, gosh, that sounds horrible! I hope everything will be alright soon. :/





FreeHelium said:


> omg, hope your ok!



Thx guys. I'm okay now, but I'm afraid to start playing floor hockey again because I don't want something like that to happen again. Maybe my doctor will tell me how to handle the situation.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thx guys. I'm okay now, but I'm afraid to start playing floor hockey again because I don't want something like that to happen again. Maybe my doctor will tell me how to handle the situation.



Sucks that you're afraid of floor hockey, thats the only things i liked in gym


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Sucks that you're afraid of floor hockey, thats the only things i liked in gym



We never did floor hockey. All we did was throw stupid basketballs and occasionally play Dodgeball(Which is the only part of gym I like because man, it's satisfying) and then run on the track. Team soccer was fun too, I actually injured my big toe playing it because I kicked a ball so hard away from this guy I didn't like.


Really I'm not sporty I just liked those two things for some reason.



Oh also Ping-Pong is fun, but that's more of a middle school thing.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

ree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We never did floor hockey. All we did was throw stupid basketballs and occasionally play Dodgeball(Which is the only part of gym I like because man, it's satisfying) and then run on the track. Team soccer was fun too, I actually injured my big toe playing it because I kicked a ball so hard away from this guy I didn't like.
> 
> 
> Really I'm not sporty I just liked those two things for some reason.
> ...



In our gym class we legitimately play sports and take tests on them. I know, I also think it's stupid to take a test in physical education.

Floor hockey is fun but I can't physically handle it for more than like 10 minutes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> In our gym class we legitimately play sports and take tests on them. I know, I also think it's stupid to take a test in physical education.
> 
> Floor hockey is fun but I can't physically handle it for more than like 10 minutes.



Oh, we had fitness tests too. Run a mile in 6 minutes, do 20 pull ups in a minute, etc.


I failed all of them. 






I really should stay away from Brewster's on here, that place just makes me angry and I really don't want to get angry at people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh and I hate dodgeball because I had a really bad experience in 8th grade, where i got hit in the face and went blind for about 10 minutes. Never played again.




Maybe this is why I play piano for a living xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Stupid headphone jack just completely broken in half and stuck in my stupid computer. I can't listen to anything and my headphones are just completely useless now. I'm livid


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Stupid headphone jack just completely broken in half and stuck in my stupid computer. I can't listen to anything and my headphones are just completely useless now. I'm livid



Sounds like you too are having a day


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sounds like you too are having a day



Not as bad as everyone else. I'm stressed because of the fact that I have to memorize a script and hope that I didn't fail my math test, but that's it. I feel guilty for being angry or stressed, because I really have no right to talk about my issues knowing how some people have it a LOT worse than me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Stupid headphone jack just completely broken in half and stuck in my stupid computer. I can't listen to anything and my headphones are just completely useless now. I'm livid



Here is the same issue someone had online. Looks like there really isn't much you can do about it, though you can google "headphone jack broke off in computer" and try to find a better solution. Or you could take it in to someplace that works on computers and see what they say about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Not as bad as everyone else. I'm stressed because of the fact that I have to memorize a script and hope that I didn't fail my math test, but that's it. I feel guilty for being angry or stressed, because I really have no right to talk about my issues knowing how some people have it a LOT worse than me.



oh plz I have stupid issues a lot and I still vent them.

Like how when people yell at me it really makes me mad.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, it can't be fixed. Even if it could I don't have a replacement. This is just peachy.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 23, 2017)

Bad morning everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well, it can't be fixed. Even if it could I don't have a replacement. This is just peary.



Fixed it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Bad morning everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It is indeed a bad morning. A very bad morning even if it's 5PM here but let me just imagine I'm in your timezone so it CAN be a bad morning.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It is indeed a bad morning. A very bad morning even if it's 5PM here but let me just imagine I'm in your timezone so it CAN be a bad morning.



Welcome you're in yesterday for me so if you're in my Timezone, today is a new start


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Welcome you're in yesterday for me so if you're in my Timezone, today is a new start



That's right. It is.

Well just imagine you know what I just give up. I give up, I can't do it anymore


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That's right. It is.
> 
> Well just imagine you know what I just give up. I give up, I can't do it anymore



But if you give up you can't have any snow cones


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

I just cooked a burger and guess what? I don't have ketchup.

What is my luck today?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> But if you give up you can't have any snow cones



Can I have a sno-cone? I didn't give up eating.(Like I do at lunchtime. I just skip lunch because why not)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

i wrote my second essay in only 1 hour! woot woot


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i wrote my second essay in only 1 hour! woot woot



This is your reward.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This is your reward.



i feel so accomplished and proud


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i feel so accomplished and proud



Good. <3


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I disappeared for a few days without notice, but I've been under a lot of mental stress from school. Not because of schoolwork, but just the fact that it's not my last day yet.
> 
> Yesterday in PE I started aching really bad on the left side of my chest, under my arms, and my back. My mom is afraid that it could be pleurisy so I'm gonna try to go to the doctor tomorrow to get it checked out. Today I fell while trying to play "ultimate hockey" and my asthma got so bad I could barely breathe. I ended up being in the nurse's office for 30-40 minutes because I felt really lightheaded from my inhaler and I was hurting from falling on the floor really hard.
> 
> ...



I hope you're feeling okay now!! :c


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

tomorrows my bff's birthday and one of her parties (shes having another one on saturday)

and i dont have a gift for her yet


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeez, looks like everyone's having a bad day :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> tomorrows my bff's birthday and one of her parties (shes having another one on saturday)
> 
> and i dont have a gift for her yet



Can you get one by Saturday?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Jeez, looks like everyone's having a bad day :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i think so, i was planning on ordering something online, but it won't come in time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Jeez, looks like everyone's having a bad day :/




Yeah, seems so. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Geez, the basement today tho.

I seen a thread i absolutely despised, but didn't start a war in it, and now the threads closed.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Geez, the basement today tho.



97 guests what is happening


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

WEH


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just cooked a burger and guess what? I don't have ketchup.
> 
> What is my luck today?



Ketchup on a hamburger is nasty lol


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ketchup on a hamburger is nasty lol



I love the signature


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's something that might cheer everyone up, my second favorite power-up combo:


Tanooki Mario in a Coin Box.

No one would suspect a thing...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ketchup on a hamburger is nasty lol



That's how I've had it all my life honestly. I can see why some would think that(Honestly I'm moving towards the Big Boy side of things, an original Big Boy sandwich is legendary) but to each their own. 



But seriously man the Big Boy is great. I know that Big Boys vary from state to state(the MI one is Thousand island instead of Tartar).



See it's funny because I'm fat

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I love the signature



Yeah, her sig is great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's something that might cheer everyone up, my second favorite power-up combo:
> View attachment 196160
> Tanooki Mario in a Coin Box.
> 
> No one would suspect a thing...



Ultimate disguise 10/10.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Jacques has moved in


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Jacques has moved in



You got him, eh? That was pretty quick.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You got him, eh? That was pretty quick.



I time travel


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I time travel



Ahh. I do too. Did you get him off here?(What kind of stupid question is this)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare? Where ya been?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ahh. I do too. Did you get him off here?(What kind of stupid question is this)



Yes


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Flare? Where ya been?


In Hell. <3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> In Hell. <3



mouse hell <3

I got Jacques (Fred Durst) now.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> In Hell. <3


Right after he posted...Man...
I guess you could say that was..._speak of the devil._



See it's funny because-Okay I'll stop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> mouse hell <3
> 
> I got Jacques (Fred Durst) now.



You know what I love Jacques now just because of that comparison.


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> mouse hell <3
> 
> I got Jacques (Fred Durst) now.


Offer him as food to the cats.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Right after he posted...Man...
> I guess you could say that was..._speak of the devil._
> 
> 
> ...



As soon as I get the chance, his catchphrase is being changed to bizkit

1200th post!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> As soon as I get the chance, his catchphrase is being changed to bizkit



Tenouttaten. Now you need one for Smash Mouth guy(I just call him Smash Mouth guy or Guy Fieri I have no idea what his name is.)


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> As soon as I get the chance, his catchphrase is being changed to bizkit


Make it "cheinne" instead, lovely word in French.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Make it "cheinne" instead, lovely word in French.



Limp Bizkit though.


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Mathilda is leaving soon.
As soon as she leaves, Bettina will go as well.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mathilda is leaving soon.
> As soon as she leaves, Bettina will go as well.




And be instantly replaced by Broccolo.



He was a starter like 5 times when I was resetting it was scary.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mathilda is leaving soon.
> As soon as she leaves, Bettina will go as well.




And be instantly replaced by Broccolo.



He was a starter like 5 times when I was resetting it was scary.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mathilda is leaving soon.
> As soon as she leaves, Bettina will go as well.



Not Bettina!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mathilda is leaving soon.
> As soon as she leaves, Bettina will go as well.



Not Bettina!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Whoa, what's everything double-posting for?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare, didya get Anicottis pic yet?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

IGNORE THIS POST


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Not Bettina!


She has to GO.
No really, Marcel and Bettina have their houses in placed I would like to put some PWP's/Houses.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

IT'S FIXED



I swear Bettina cursed the thread or something.


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Flare, didya get Anicottis pic yet?


Nope.
Do you want me to go buy one?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Nope.
> Do you want me to go buy one?



Honestly I'd buy 10 of both Anicotti and Bettina if I were you. Put them all in one room. Make a shrine.


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly I'd buy 10 of both Anicotti and Bettina if I were you. Put them all in one room. Make a shrine.


I'd make it Witch themed.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

But Anicottis quote tho.

"THE WALLS HAVE EARS"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I'd make it Witch themed.



Perfect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> But Anicottis quote tho.
> 
> "THE WALLS HAVE EARS"



Now that's a quote if I've ever seen one. Especially compared to Monique and Queenie's which are literally the same thing almost.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Ramble warning)

So like in my Pokemon binder(I know I'm such a nerd) I have my full art Thundurus, Tornadus, and Landorus-EX's all next to eachother. The Landorus and Tornadus are done by the same artist and they look really good next to eachother. Like they're all coming at you(Tornadus is slightly facing right and Lando is facing the center), Thundurus though? Done by a severely inferior artist(Though it's one of his better works I'll give it that), but he's also not facing the way the other two are, and then his eyes don't have the same texture as the others do. Like..Come on man, you could have made it go perfectly with eachother. Not even the tail is matched up to the others.


Why do I care so much about this? Man, I'm obsessive. I mean whatever it still looks cool and all so I'm not complaining.



...But I totally am. Man, I'm out of it today.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

NEEEEEERRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> NEEEEEERRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDD







Does it not look off though? 





But yes I'm a total nerd and that Landorus is my baby I've had him since 2014 back when Meijer had Boundaries Crossed why don't they have it anymore I'm livid with meijer they don't even have Plasma packs anymore ugh


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks perfectly fine. imo he's better off with white eyes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Looks perfectly fine. imo he's better off with white eyes.



Eh I guess you're right(I mean thundy is White exclusive anyways so the white eyes make sense). Maybe he's different because he's the best one out of the three. Yeah, let's just think of it that way.



Really it's just me being salty that they switched 5ban for Ryo Ueda in the XY era on almost all the Full arts. Yes I was really salty about that for a while.



God I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eh I guess you're right(I mean thundy is White exclusive anyways so the white eyes make sense). Maybe he's different because he's the best one out of the three. Yeah, let's just think of it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked the one who made the clay models.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That's how I've had it all my life honestly. I can see why some would think that(Honestly I'm moving towards the Big Boy side of things, an original Big Boy sandwich is legendary) but to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously man the Big Boy is great. I know that Big Boys vary from state to state(the MI one is Thousand island instead of Tartar



Omg I remember going to Big Boy in MI as a kid. Is that a Midwestern thing? I don't think we have them in NY.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I liked the one who made the clay models.



Oh yeah those clay models are great. They have a new goomy made entirely of yarn and it's really nice. They've really been stepping up since the days of this beartic and his...questionable hair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Omg I remember going to Big Boy in MI as a kid. Is that a Midwestern thing? I don't think we have them in NY.



It's all over the place I think. I know Cali, Ohio and Michigan has them. All owned by different people.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

I liked the clay Wynaut


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196162
> 
> 
> Does it not look off though?
> ...



Omg dude Meijer is totally a Michigan thing too. We definitely don't have that over here.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I liked the clay Wynaut



This little card?


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lol sorry I'm getting all hyped up about Michigan, none of my friends from home can relate to my Michigan experiences


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

in going to sleep, still don't have a gift for her, 

please send wishes she does not kill me because of that,

Good night everyone

(but I'm gonna make a new basement thread first)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Omg dude Meijer is totally a Michigan thing too. We definitely don't have that over here.



Meijer's been spreading out too. Same with Vernors. 



Man Michigan really has a lot of unique stuff. I'm gonna miss it when I move to Alaska.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> in going to sleep, still don't have a gift for her,
> 
> please send wishes she does not kill me because of that,
> 
> ...



Oh I can't imagine it would be that big of a deal! I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Lol sorry I'm getting all hyped up about Michigan, none of my friends from home can relate to my Michigan experiences



Nah it's cool, I need someone to make me remember Michigan is a cool place. I'm so used to it at this point.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This little card?



YEEEEEESSS


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Meijer's been spreading out too. Same with Vernors.
> 
> 
> 
> Man Michigan really has a lot of unique stuff. I'm gonna miss it when I move to Alaska.



 when are you moving to Alaska? And for what reason, if I may ask?

They do have unique stuff though. Like Polly's! My family is from Jackson, Owosso, Traverse City, and the Detroit area. Oh and Elk Rapids. Those are the places I spent most of my time there.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> YEEEEEESSS



Y'know, something about it is really pleasing. 

Maybe it's that there hasn't been a Wynaut since then I don't think.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah it's cool, I need someone to make me remember Michigan is a cool place. I'm so used to it at this point.



That makes sense. I'm used to being a New Yorker. 

It is pretty cool. Lots of beautiful scenery there. And Lake Michigan is always wonderful. I have a lot of stressful memories from there though, because I got dragged up there so much as a kid and I didn't always want to go. But looking back on it I'm glad I've had some different experiences like this.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> when are you moving to Alaska? And for what reason, if I may ask?
> 
> They do have unique stuff though. Like Polly's! My family is from Jackson, Owosso, Traverse City, and the Detroit area. Oh and Elk Rapids. Those are the places I spent most of my time there.



Well, I don't know if I'll actually do so but it's been my life's dream for a few years now. I just really want to be there for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> That makes sense. I'm used to being a New Yorker.
> 
> It is pretty cool. Lots of beautiful scenery there. And Lake Michigan is always wonderful. I have a lot of stressful memories from there though, because I got dragged up there so much as a kid and I didn't always want to go. But looking back on it I'm glad I've had some different experiences like this.



Oh really? Had some family there, or did you just go as a tradition?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Y'know, something about it is really pleasing.
> 
> Maybe it's that there hasn't been a Wynaut since then I don't think.



That's terrible, my fav baby pokemon which evolves into my favorite pokemon


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 23, 2017)

oh and before I go to bed,

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
Garlic Bread,
Blink 182


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> That's terrible, my fav baby pokemon which evolves into my favorite pokemon



Well...If it makes you feel any better we got a Castform card just recently(why that would help I don't know) First time in ten years.


Speaking of castform every time I get one I name it "Buals". It's a tradition, just like having my favorite Pokemon in the team being named after an FLCL character.(I ran out of those so I'm using Bleach characters now. I named my Nidoking and Nidoqueen Barragan and Harribel because they were both the king and queen of Hueco Mundo at one point. I'm such a clever nerd)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

I want you to post every Wobbuffet card ever.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll actually do so but it's been my life's dream for a few years now. I just really want to be there for some reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Alaska is beautiful. And I'm sure things are super interesting there, too. Maybe you could go to college up there, if that's something you're thinking of pursuing. In case you need a reason to convince your family to let you go. 

Yeah, like I said before I have family from all over Michigan. My mom is from there so we went up twice a year for at least one week each, often times more. Collectively I'm certain that I've spent well over a year of my life there. I've always loved in New York but I consider Michigan to be somewhere I've semi-lived, if that makes any sense. Sometimes we'd spend a month or two at a time there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> oh and before I go to bed,
> 
> Roses are Red
> Violets are Blue
> ...



��������������������
Those were supposed to be hands-clapping emojis


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I want you to post every Wobbuffet card ever.



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wobbuffet_(TCG)


I have Wobbuffet BREAK and a bunch of the others.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

henlo everyjuan


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wobbuffet_(TCG)
> 
> 
> I have Wobbuffet BREAK and a bunch of the others.



I like the break one, i have the DP one


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> That's awesome! Alaska is beautiful. And I'm sure things are super interesting there, too. Maybe you could go to college up there, if that's something you're thinking of pursuing. In case you need a reason to convince your family to let you go.
> 
> Yeah, like I said before I have family from all over Michigan. My mom is from there so we went up twice a year for at least one week each, often times more. Collectively I'm certain that I've spent well over a year of my life there. I've always loved in New York but I consider Michigan to be somewhere I've semi-lived, if that makes any sense. Sometimes we'd spend a month or two at a time there.


Yeah...I'd like to go there by the time I'm in my late 20's. I'm probably going to stay in MI for college, I want to be there for my grandma as much as possible. 

And I see...I like to consider my other Grandma in Ohio's house like a third/fourth home...I go there around 4-5 times a year, if not more. It's a nice place to be at. 

Ever been in the Detroit area?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> henlo everyjuan



You get a gold star for that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I like the break one, i have the DP one



I have a TON of the Boundaries Crossed one. Like...A lot of them. I opened a lot of Boundaries Crossed in 2014...I miss those days.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You get a gold star for that one.



tyy senor


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

OMG THEY MADE A CLAY WOBBUFFET CARD TOO!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> OMG THEY MADE A CLAY WOBBUFFET CARD TOO!



Oh shoot I think I know that one! Yeah, the HGSS one. My friend gave me that before I even played the TCG.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...I'd like to go there by the time I'm in my late 20's. I'm probably going to stay in MI for college, I want to be there for my grandma as much as possible.
> 
> And I see...I like to consider my other Grandma in Ohio's house like a third/fourth home...I go there around 4-5 times a year, if not more. It's a nice place to be at.
> 
> Ever been in the Detroit area?



Aw well that's sweet. You've got time  
Yeah, I have, but not since I was little. My mom has a really big family and there's always some sort of drama going on, so I haven't seen her sister from Detroit in several years. I think the last time I saw her was either at my cousin's wedding (3 years ago) or at my grandmother's funeral (I believe 6 years ago). I honestly can't remember.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jcuLU58u3U: Literally the bait and switch song. Rock guitars followed by cute bubbly girl singing. Brilliant.



I'm pretty sure the Japanese version fit a lot more.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

I ate Wendy's today

it was GOOOOOOOOODDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Aw well that's sweet. You've got time
> Yeah, I have, but not since I was little. My mom has a really big family and there's always some sort of drama going on, so I haven't seen her sister from Detroit in several years. I think the last time I saw her was either at my cousin's wedding (3 years ago) or at my grandmother's funeral (I believe 6 years ago). I honestly can't remember.



Yeah...I hope that I can eventually make it. It'll be nice, I don't think I'm ever not going to live alone so y'know, I don't mind being there. 

Ah, cool, so you were around probably around the time it was still a ghost town. It's funny, I was driving down a road just a few days ago with my dad...I drove down the same road ten, maybe even twelve-thirteen years ago and the change is ridiculous. It's become like...Somewhere you could actually live safely. My entire life I've been at or next to detroit, so I've seen it's upbringing from what was left of it. It's crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I ate Wendy's today
> 
> it was GOOOOOOOOODDDD



I haven't had Wendy's in like a year. Last time I had wendy's was just a random night I was craving it. That's all I remember from that day though, funny enough.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

I love Wendy's, only place where the burgs can fill me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I love Wendy's, only place where the burgs can fill me.



Wendy's is enjoyable. I'm not going to deny it, I don't hate most fast food places. Except Burger King like ew


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...I hope that I can eventually make it. It'll be nice, I don't think I'm ever not going to live alone so y'know, I don't mind being there.
> 
> Ah, cool, so you were around probably around the time it was still a ghost town. It's funny, I was driving down a road just a few days ago with my dad...I drove down the same road ten, maybe even twelve-thirteen years ago and the change is ridiculous. It's become like...Somewhere you could actually live safely. My entire life I've been at or next to detroit, so I've seen it's upbringing from what was left of it. It's crazy.



Yeah, I remember as a kid my mom was always reluctant to take us there. I'm glad it's changed for the better. 

My mom's hometown, Jackson, is kind of the opposite. It used to be cute and lively but now it's sad and desolate lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Wendy's is enjoyable. I'm not going to deny it, I don't hate most fast food places. Except Burger King like ew



I had burger king yesterday. I tried fries and mozzarella sticks. It was ok. 

They actually have a veggie burger there though lol can you believe that? I was so pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Basically, on the last day before i graduate, i'm going to order my favorite thing from each restaurant.
(Punchy's dream)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Yeah, I remember as a kid my mom was always reluctant to take us there. I'm glad it's changed for the better.
> 
> My mom's hometown, Jackson, is kind of the opposite. It used to be cute and lively but now it's sad and desolate lol



Yeah, I am too...I mean I live literally right next to Detroit, I was born there too. I should be happy to see it coming up, obviously. It's sad though, still hasn't spread to where I live yet. There's this one street of stores and it's really run-down and depressing. Honestly where I am has gone down somewhat. It's picking up though, they had to convert city hall to apartments, and a lot of art students took them up. So it's probably going to pick up one of these days. At least the best restaurants near me haven't gone anywhere. Sad to see a lot of places go down in the dumps. Hopefully things pick up one day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Basically, on the last day before i graduate, i'm going to order my favorite thing from each restaurant.
> (Punchy's dream)



Ooh, that sounds like it'd be great.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

All this talk about ****ty towns....


I live in a place where like everyone works out in Alberta.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> All this talk about ****ty towns....
> 
> 
> I live in a place where like everyone works out in Alberta.



People go across half the country to work out? Or is there some implication here? Sorry I'm out of it.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> People go across half the country to work out? Or is there some implication here? Sorry I'm out of it.



No, for WORK.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> No, for WORK.



-facepalms-

I thought you literally meant people exercise there. Man, I'm a stupid nerd.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Basically, on the last day before i graduate, i'm going to order my favorite thing from each restaurant.
> (Punchy's dream)



Beautiful. Treat yo self.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Beautiful. Treat yo self.



FINE LEATHER GOODS







Almost at 4K posts already, jeez. I was here at less than 1000, this place blew up.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I am too...I mean I live literally right next to Detroit, I was born there too. I should be happy to see it coming up, obviously. It's sad though, still hasn't spread to where I live yet. There's this one street of stores and it's really run-down and depressing. Honestly where I am has gone down somewhat. It's picking up though, they had to convert city hall to apartments, and a lot of art students took them up. So it's probably going to pick up one of these days. At least the best restaurants near me haven't gone anywhere. Sad to see a lot of places go down in the dumps. Hopefully things pick up one day.



That's so interesting. Near me, the only changed I've experiences are more residential areas and less farms, and less small businesses. There are always a ton of empty storefronts where businesses used to be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> FINE LEATHER GOODS



It's the best day of the year. The best day of the year!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> That's so interesting. Near me, the only changed I've experiences are more residential areas and less farms, and less small businesses. There are always a ton of empty storefronts where businesses used to be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, we have those too. A lot of them in East dearborn have just become meat or fruit markets. There's tons of them, it's funny.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Rask never thought we'd reach 4k by the 24th


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Well guess what?


W e j u s t d i d


Finally it was me(Dio!) Who hit the big numbers. 



Sorry for the JoJo  reference I haven't even watched JoJo yet


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Aah the memories..... Page 73 is when i joined.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

tired, hungry, h e l p


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Rask never thought we'd reach 4k by the 24th



Good gosh we've done it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> tired, hungry, h e l p



Eat! Sleep! Take care of urself!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> tired, hungry, h e l p



Do what made08 said! D:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well guess what?
> 
> 
> W e j u s t d i d
> ...



Silly Scrumpf!

I posted the 4k post.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Aah the memories..... Page 73 is when i joined.


Memories indeed. 

No idea of what page i joined on but it was a small number.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Silly Scrumpf!
> 
> I posted the 4k post.



Weren't you 3999? Maybe the post count is just mixed for some reason. Dang it you're right.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Eat! Sleep! Take care of urself!



You're so sweet :') It is 10 pm rip. I miss my dad and his tortas... I'll find something to snack on.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

I dunno what page I got here on but I've been here for about a week lol.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Do what made08 said! D:



:') I shall


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Rask never thought we'd reach 4k by the 24th



This is post number 4000


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> You're so sweet :') It is 10 pm rip. I miss my dad and his tortas... I'll find something to snack on.



It's 11:13 where I am. I'm snacking on doritos lol. Not my healthiest choice of the day but I'm living it up bc I get to sleep in tomorrow so I don't have to go to bed early B)


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> It's 11:13 where I am. I'm snacking on doritos lol. Not my healthiest choice of the day but I'm living it up bc I get to sleep in tomorrow so I don't have to go to bed early B)



Noiceee ) Me too btw. Only go to school M-Thursday ayyay
Gonna try to find some chocolate..


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> It's 11:13 where I am. I'm snacking on doritos lol. Not my healthiest choice of the day but I'm living it up bc I get to sleep in tomorrow so I don't have to go to bed early B)



You're an hour behind me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> It's 11:13 where I am. I'm snacking on doritos lol. Not my healthiest choice of the day but I'm living it up bc I get to sleep in tomorrow so I don't have to go to bed early B)



That's me every Friday night. Saturday's are blissful because I can sleep for once in my life.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ate some chocolate :']]]] I want cheesticks


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Should I buy 10 Bettina and Anicotti pics?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare is back <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Should I buy 10 Bettina and Anicotti pics?



YES


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Should I buy 10 Bettina and Anicotti pics?



why would you need that many


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Ate some chocolate :']]]] I want cheesticks



Oh god I love those both! It's almost 11:30 I cant be hungry right now I need rest. ;^;


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> why would you need that many


Mw and FreeHelium thought of making a shrine dedicated to Bettina and Anicotti.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Should I buy 10 Bettina and Anicotti pics?



I already told you YES


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Me and FreeHelium thought of making a shrine dedicated to Bettina and Anicotti.



Fixed.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Flare is back <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're not even hiding the fact that you cheated on me for flare anymore <\3

I mean i don't blame you


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You're not even hiding the fact that you cheated on me for flare anymore <\3
> 
> I mean i don't blame you



He best-friended me tho


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Noiceee ) Me too btw. Only go to school M-Thursday ayyay
> Gonna try to find some chocolate..



Ugh ur so lucky. I've only had Friday classes twice out of my 6 semesters in college so far. I've got my fingers crossed for next semester.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh god I love those both! It's almost 11:30 I cant be hungry right now I need rest. ;^;



slerppp!!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> He best-friended me tho



I was going to on my newest town though, I haven't had the chance to yet.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Mw and FreeHelium thought of making a shrine dedicated to Bettina and Anicotti.



woww noiccee <333


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Ate some chocolate :']]]] I want cheesticks



Ok for you are "cheese sticks" the little refrigerated things that you pull apart or are they breaded and baked and dipped in marinara sauce 

This is another Michigan thing lol, "cheese sticks" in Michigan are the breaded ones, while in NY they're the stringy ones.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> slerppp!!!



What's sleep again?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ugh ur so lucky. I've only had Friday classes twice out of my 6 semesters in college so far. I've got my fingers crossed for next semester.



I wish you luck!! What are you majoring in if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ok for you are "cheese sticks" the little refrigerated things that you pull apart or are they breaded and baked and dipped in marinara sauce
> 
> This is another Michigan thing lol, "cheese sticks" in Michigan are the breaded ones, while in NY they're the stringy ones.



We just call that string cheese.
Holy carp  they're called sticks in NY?

WOW MI IS CRAZY COMPARED TO EVERYONE


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I was going to on my newest town though, I haven't had the chance to yet.



Well, in that case polygamy is a option


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ok for you are "cheese sticks" the little refrigerated things that you pull apart or are they breaded and baked and dipped in marinara sauce
> 
> This is another Michigan thing lol, "cheese sticks" in Michigan are the breaded ones, while in NY they're the stringy ones.



loooll. I guess both??


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ugh I kind of want to make ramen (I got myself shrimp flavor because there was no veggie flavor at my store) but 1. High sodium and 2. It's almost midnight lmao


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We just call that string cheese.



si

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Ugh I kind of want to make ramen (I got myself shrimp flavor because there was no veggie flavor at my store) but 1. High sodium and 2. It's almost midnight lmao



ramen is life.
eat some if you need food but you should really rest!!!! <333


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We just call that string cheese.



Ok see my mom always calls mozzarella sticks "cheese sticks" and she's always like It's A Michigan Thing 

I would call the stringy one string cheese too lmao


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Well, in that case polygamy is a option



kinky


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I wish you luck!! What are you majoring in if you don't mind me asking??



Sustainability


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> si
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aw man now I want ramen. ;-;


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Aw man now I want ramen. ;-;



ALL NIGHT RAMEN PARTY LET'S DO IT GUYS


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> ALL NIGHT RAMEN PARTY LET'S DO IT GUYS



YES MSG FOR DAYS


But seriously I'm all in for the ramen party


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> Sustainability



Isn't that environmental sciences or economics?? idek

- - - Post Merge - - -

RAAAMEMENEN PARRTY


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Tomorrow is a Half Day.
I'm blessed.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm gonna be the loser of the party and sleep.


Don't worry children, even if im gone I live in all of your hearts~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Tomorrow is a Half Day.
> I'm blessed.



I wish i had a half day even though i've barely been in school at all in 2017


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 23, 2017)

"Well that was anti-climatic"

-My new favorite SpongeBob one-liner.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> "Well that was anti-climatic"
> 
> -My new favorite SpongeBob one-liner.



Ayyyy you're alive!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayyyy you're alive!



Yep. The week's been pretty busy. Weekend will be too.


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Isn't that environmental sciences or economics?? idek
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> RAAAMEMENEN PARRTY



It's like economics + politics + environmental science 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm gonna be the loser of the party and sleep.
> 
> 
> Don't worry children, even if im gone I live in all of your hearts~~~~~~~~~~



G'night pal


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, it's about time i hit the hay, i'll be at school tomorrow.


Goodnight Everybody!


----------



## made08 (Mar 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Well, it's about time i hit the hay, i'll be at school tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Goodnight Everybody!



See ya 'round!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 23, 2017)

made08 said:


> It's like economics + politics + environmental science
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



okayy  I hope I remembered correctly


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> okayy  I hope I remembered correctly



Yeah I mean you got like two thirds of it ^_^ do you go to school?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 24, 2017)

made08 said:


> Yeah I mean you got like two thirds of it ^_^ do you go to school?



Yes


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Yes



Cool, I won't press you for details if it's something you'd like to keep private! ^_^


----------



## Trasey (Mar 24, 2017)

made08 said:


> Cool, I won't press you for details if it's something you'd like to keep private! ^_^



I don't mind  I'm a sophomore rippp


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I don't mind  I'm a sophomore rippp



In high school or college though lol

I'm a junior in college, soon to be a senior but I will most likely be taking an additional semester


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello my dudes, I feel like I haven't talked in ages lmao


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi guys..sorry I was out. My cousin's house is patrially burnt down.
But I GOT MY SECOND COPY!!! ^-^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 24, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys..sorry I was out. My cousin's house is patrially burnt down.
> But I GOT MY SECOND COPY!!! ^-^



Yeah it's fine your cousins house was on fire, all that matters is that 2nd copy yeah


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

I got to sleep in today. Thought maybe I got lucky and school was out or something but my mom starts screamong screaming at me and now I have to leave my really nice comfy bed and deal with idiots all day. 

Bad morning indeed.


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Hello my dudes, I feel like I haven't talked in ages lmao



Hey how are you!! We've missed ya

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys..sorry I was out. My cousin's house is patrially burnt down.
> But I GOT MY SECOND COPY!!! ^-^



Oh my god??????? Is everything okay?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 24, 2017)

made08 said:


> In high school or college though lol
> 
> I'm a junior in college, soon to be a senior but I will most likely be taking an additional semester



In high school, woops.
And why so??

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Hi guys..sorry I was out. My cousin's house is patrially burnt down.
> But I GOT MY SECOND COPY!!! ^-^



OMGMG
Did they forget about the tortillas??


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> In high school, woops.
> And why so??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Because I transferred schools several times and also changed my major. In order to meet the requirements for my degree I'll probably have to stay here a little longer, but I don't mind


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello all.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 24, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Hello all.



Did Flare-san get the pictures?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

It's the scrumfshack


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello 

I am very much done with today


----------



## Trasey (Mar 24, 2017)

made08 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very much done with today



whyy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

made08 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very much done with today



Are you alright? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -





And this is what I like to call "Beatrix's outdoor adventures". My cat got to go outside today. Then she tried to kill me.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


>



Everything alright?


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Did Flare-san get the pictures?


No.
Also, who's making the shrines? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mira is in my camp today.
I have no extra spots yet.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 24, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Are you alright? :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



cute lemur


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> cute lemur



Indeed, she's the best lemur.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 24, 2017)

How do people get electrocuted by cords?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello Ladies

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> How do people get electrocuted by cords?



Because they forget to attach the pears, duh


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196196


Shoot. I thought this was something else...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nice cat Ash!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi yall. Only gonna be on for a minute so I just wanted to say this:



I'm playing Super Mario 64 at the moment.





How could you expect anything else?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm laughing so much she use drugs my no make up photo

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi yall. Only gonna be on for a minute so I just wanted to say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heylo! Haven't seen you much around here lately


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 24, 2017)

Can one survive falling on their head from a 10 story building?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

screams at top of lungs

I AM MOANAAAAAAAA

yes i did just watch moana.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

my new obsession is with the moon and darkness, but i still love jungkook


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

It's empty here. 
Well, currently.


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trasey said:


> whyy



As thank you (and Ash) for asking. I just had a really long and difficult day at school and I forgot to bring food and then I tried to buy some on campus and my card wasn't working and I almost got sick from not eating anything until 5 pm lool

I did get some good news though!! I'm going to be setting up a booth at a local Easter Fair and selling my products! I sew and make all sorts of stuff--skirts, dresses, headbands and scunchies, pillows, coasters, quilts, tablerunners, etc. I'm really excited, I've never done something like this before  so I've been working hard all evening trying to make stuff and stock up for the fair. 

How's everyone else doing? ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Are you alright? :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YOUR CAT IS AMAZING OMG. looks just like my boyfriend's cat. I'll have to find some pictures to post. He's black and white and absolutely humongous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> Can one survive falling on their head from a 10 story building?



I'm going to take a wild guess and say "no."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> screams at top of lungs
> 
> I AM MOANAAAAAAAA
> 
> yes i did just watch moana.



Omg I still need to see it! I've heard it was great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Heylo! Haven't seen you much around here lately



Yeah I've had kind of a rough school week (especially with PE). But now it's Friday and I am so relieved ^^ might get to be on here more over the next couple of days.



I have a really bad headache right now, so I need to take something for it and eat before I go to bed. I'm gettin some good zzz's tonight


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Well I just went to my school's production of West Side Story. They really did good, huge improvement in production value over what they did last year.


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I've had kind of a rough school week (especially with PE). But now it's Friday and I am so relieved ^^ might get to be on here more over the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really bad headache right now, so I need to take something for it and eat before I go to bed. I'm gettin some good zzz's tonight



TGIF! Feel better


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

im still awake lol


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im still awake lol



Same yo

What time is it for you? Almost 11 pm for me


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

but my toe is killing mee

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> Same yo
> 
> What time is it for you? Almost 11 pm for me



10:46 here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> but my toe is killing mee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yee, same timezone.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

i wanna change my tumblr url but have no idea how to come up with one as amazing as my current url


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i wanna change my tumblr url but have no idea how to come up with one as amazing as my current url



I have a tumblr. It has no posts and my profile pic is Lanky Kong and the title of said blog is "Moist".



That's all Tumblr is ever going to be good for to me.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I have a tumblr. It has no posts and my profile pic is Lanky Kong and the title of said blog is "Moist".
> 
> 
> 
> That's all Tumblr is ever going to be good for to me.



i have no posts either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I have a tumblr. It has no posts and my profile pic is Lanky Kong and the title of said blog is "Moist".
> 
> 
> 
> That's all Tumblr is ever going to be good for to me.



oh actually i have a photo for this


- - - Post Merge - - -

and the photo is from jinglefruit (or jingle crossing?? cant remember his url)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have no posts either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ayyy, my favorite word.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

im bored and searched jingle's blog some more


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh man I haven't been on Tumblr in a while. I got really sick of it during election season. I'm there for the cute scenic pics not the uninformed opinions of 13 year olds


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

made08 said:


> Oh man I haven't been on Tumblr in a while. I got really sick of it during election season. I'm there for the cute scenic pics not the uninformed opinions of 13 year olds



Yeah, when it's in the more artistic portion of it, it's great. But then you get to certain parts of it...Ugh. My first experience with tumblr was terrible. My very gullible ex told me that this girl was "really depressed". So, you know, she sounded convincing. But then she all of a sudden started going out with some nurse who's 7 years older than her living in her house, the same night they get mugged, then the nurse dies of brain cancer that was "never diagnosed", and then suddenly she was transgender out of nowhere.



She ended up saying she did it all for attention. I knew something was up then.


My ex's blog is literally the uninformed opinions of a young teenager. She's very easily influenced I guess. It's one of the most depressing things I've seen in a long while. Like...Have some fun and stop worrying about politics 24/7. It's not healthy.


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, when it's in the more artistic portion of it, it's great. But then you get to certain parts of it...Ugh. My first experience with tumblr was terrible. My very gullible ex told me that this girl was "really depressed". So, you know, she sounded convincing. But then she all of a sudden started going out with some nurse who's 7 years older than her living in her house, the same night they get mugged, then the nurse dies of brain cancer that was "never diagnosed", and then suddenly she was transgender out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good God that's...excessive. 

Yeah really. My biggest issue with Tumblr is the "if you don't agree with me 100%, you are the scum of the earth" mentality. Especially because there are SO many impressionable kids/teens on there. It's a terrible place for a discussion. But it is a great place to find art/artists.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

#ReasonsToHateTumblr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Henlo people. I am up playing smite on my computer rip


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

made08 said:


> Good God that's...excessive.
> 
> Yeah really. My biggest issue with Tumblr is the "if you don't agree with me 100%, you are the scum of the earth" mentality. Especially because there are SO many impressionable kids/teens on there. It's a terrible place for a discussion. But it is a great place to find art/artists.



Exactly. I feel like they're always telling you to keep an open mind in regard to people's opinions. Yet really if yours differs from theirs it's automatically wrong and you're a bigot.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

my hair is too short and my bffs other party is at 2 pm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

I remember when there were like 20 people on this thread.



Now I'm all alone on here .-.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I remember when there were like 20 people on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm all alone on here .-.


rip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

If anyone can guess my favorite enemy in SM64 in 20 guesses (that includes all guesses made by everyone, not individual) or less I will give you 20 TBT


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If anyone can guess my favorite enemy in SM64 in 20 guesses (that includes all guesses made by everyone, not individual) or less I will give you 20 TBT


Wait, so I get 20 guesses? 
Goomba
Bowser
Pokey
Thwomp
Koopa Troopa
Big Fish (Bub)
Wiggler
Lakitu
Spikey
Bomb-Omb
King Bomb Omb
Bully
Big Bully
Chain Chomp
Snowman
Penguin (Racer)
Chuckya (Big purple thrower)
Amp
Mad Piano

- - - Post Merge - - -

And if I only get one, then the Piano?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ya get one. And unfortunately it is not the piano xD



You can guess again after someone else makes one guess


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Exactly. I feel like they're always telling you to keep an open mind in regard to people's opinions. Yet really if yours differs from theirs it's automatically wrong and you're a bigot.



Yeah. If you question something or just plain out don't agree with it you're either automatically a bigot or a "special snowflake SJW." Keeping an open mind is great. Tumblr just isn't the place to do it. Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Ya get one. And unfortunately it is not the piano xD
> 
> 
> 
> You can guess again after someone else makes one guess



Chain chomp!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> rip.



Yeah, it's been so slow the past few days


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Klepto?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

made08 said:


> Chain chomp!



Really close. He's my favorite in the series overall but not in SM64. I think they messed him up in that game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Klepto?



No. The only thing he is useful for is taking Mario's hat off so I can look at his funny hair xD


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

King bomb omb

- - - Post Merge - - -

Big thanks to Flare for posting a list of them all because I would not have known them otherwise lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

made08 said:


> King bomb omb



Nope


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Tox Box?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Tox Box?



Close but no

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once again I'm the only one here


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm here too! <3


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 25, 2017)

Don't worry guys I'm still alive! I'm really busy with college stuff at the moment and I don't have much time to be on here alot ;-; but I will keep checking in and stuff when possible :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ahh I'm so close to getting all my dreamies >w< I just need one more!


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

My 3DS yet again broke. :/

Damn chip on the top right suddenly fell off.

Probably won't be playing for a while. DX
Will have to reset my town unfortunately.

I really liked the town map...

Least it has a warranty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My 3DS yet again broke. :/
> 
> Damn chip on the top right suddenly fell off.
> 
> ...



My 3DSXL has a really bad crack on the top right corner, and the only thing holding it together is duct tape. It makes a really loud snapping noise when I open and close the screen.

Thought about getting a hard shell cover for it but never got around to it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My 3DSXL has a really bad crack on the top right corner, and the only thing holding it together is duct tape. It makes a really loud snapping noise when I open and close the screen.
> 
> Thought about getting a hard shell cover for it but never got around to it.



Hinge problems, eh? 


Happened to my second 3DS. Somehow it got a slight bit of water damage which only really made the screen fuzzy, but then somehow the right part of the hinge just flew off.

Two days later my system broke right in half. 





Honestly the biggest issue I have with my DS's(When they don't get stolen along with all my Pokemon games) is the R button. My R buttons are always janky for some reason. It's been making OOT 3D really a pain to play sometimes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hinge problems, eh?
> 
> 
> Happened to my second 3DS. Somehow it got a slight bit of water damage which only really made the screen fuzzy, but then somehow the right part of the hinge just flew off.
> ...



Well mine has been like this for a long time so I don't think it's gonna break in half.

Oh and I have had the same stylus since I got the system so it falls out very easily xDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well mine has been like this for a long time so I don't think it's gonna break in half.
> 
> Oh and I have had the same stylus since I got the system so it falls out very easily xDD



Well that's a relief.




Honestly I just kind of find styluses and use whichever one I find. No clue where over half of the ones I have are. At least it isn't like that furry kid on miiverse who had a tantrum when he lost his stylus because "he cant be who he was" anymore or something. Then he went "MAH MAHHHHHHHHH MAAAAHHHHHHH" and did a bunch of stupid stuff. I told him he can either stop wasting his time and look for it or go buy one for like three dollars.

He said he didn't have *three dollars*.

Kids on miiverse, man...

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> If anyone can guess my favorite enemy in SM64 in 20 guesses (that includes all guesses made by everyone, not individual) or less I will give you 20 TBT



Is it Mr. I?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well that's a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miiverse isn't very interesting to me anymore. Lotta creepy kinds on there.

Yeah I should definitely consider getting a new stylus but every time I go to Gamestop they don't have a 3DSXL stylus pack so I'm kinda stuck with mine.

I'm surprised I haven't lost it yet ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Miiverse isn't very interesting to me anymore. Lotta creepy kinds on there.
> 
> Yeah I should definitely consider getting a new stylus but every time I go to Gamestop they don't have a 3DSXL stylus pack so I'm kinda stuck with mine.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't lost it yet ^^



I don't even use the stylus half the time. I just use my hands. I've trained myself not to need one at all, even when using the internet browser which is what I use my new 3DS for a lot of the time.(Thanks youtube integration).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If anyone can guess my favorite enemy in SM64 in 20 guesses (that includes all guesses made by everyone, not individual) or less I will give you 20 TBT



Still doin this :3

I have 5 guesses so far:

Piano
Chain Chomp
Kepto
King Bob-omb
Tox Box


- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't even use the stylus half the time. I just use my hands. I've trained myself not to need one at all, even when using the internet browser which is what I use my new 3DS for a lot of the time.(Thanks youtube integration).



Can't do that. I play Flipnote Studio 3D a lot and I can't draw with my finger on there. Also, I don't like how my hands get in the way so the stylus makes that more convenient.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still doin this :3
> 
> I have 5 guesses so far:
> 
> ...



Remember you've also got Mr. I as my guess. But maybe we don't see EYE to EYE on that guy, I love him though.


I see...Yeah, I really only used a stylus for drawing on miiverse(That account is STILL banned so I can't even show my drawings) and playing expert stages on Pokemon shuffle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Remember you've also got Mr. I as my guess. But maybe we don't see EYE to EYE on that guy, I love him though.
> 
> 
> I see...Yeah, I really only used a stylus for drawing on miiverse(That account is STILL banned so I can't even show my drawings) and playing expert stages on Pokemon shuffle.



Mr. I? Sorry but he's not one of my favs. I like the giant one in Big Boo's Haunt though xD

I remember getting banned from miiverse once. Probably for sharing my friend code. What kind of privacy are we giving out if we give someone a friend code? You can delete them if you don't want them on your system!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Mr. I? Sorry but he's not one of my favs. I like the giant one in Big Boo's Haunt though xD
> 
> I remember getting banned from miiverse once. Probably for sharing my friend code. What kind of privacy are we giving out if we give someone a friend code? You can delete them if you don't want them on your system!



The rules on miiverse are the worst. You have to censor literally every word that has some sort of vulgarity to it...I've given out FC's before but I've had to be VERY secretive. I seriously don't get the FC sharing rule. It's not like it's a phone number or an address. Luckily the admins are bots so you can bypass the censor but still...Bleugh.

I hate that place.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I hate that place.



The sad thing is that on my 3DSXL, Miiverse ranks right up there with Animal Crossing New Leaf and Flipnote Studio 3D in the number of times I've played it:

AC:NL - 1,003
Miiverse - 716
Flipnote 3D - 714

Granted, the play frequency is 5 minutes, but I have 64 hours and 29 minutes on there, also.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The sad thing is that on my 3DSXL, Miiverse ranks right up there with Animal Crossing New Leaf and Flipnote Studio 3D in the number of times I've played it:
> 
> AC:NL - 1,003
> Miiverse - 716
> ...



I never knew they had amount played. I know they have time played, but hey, you learn something every day.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

henlo peple


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> henlo peple



Eyyy


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Eyyy



How are you??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> How are you??




Not bad. I finally got to sleep for once, but other than that not much different than I already am(Also known as...."eh, okay I guess")


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Not bad. I finally got to sleep for once, but other than that not much different than I already am(Also known as...."eh, okay I guess")



You need some meds to knock you out, bud??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> You need some meds to knock you out, bud??



Honestly, I should probably get on doing that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

I really want to play SM64 but my external tv module isnt working :'(


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really want to play SM64 but my external tv module isnt working :'(



Have you played the DS version recently? I lost my copy YEARS ago(It was my first experience of SM64)...Did it hold up even with the D-pad controls?

- - - Post Merge - - -




This card is brilliant and I want twenty.
It has the ability of an incredibly highly used card, Jirachi-EX.
An attack-type that's been game-defining since Mewtwo-EX and Yveltal-EX.
And it heals.


It's brilliant and it makes me SO happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my nerding out on this card killed the thread


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Have you played the DS version recently? I lost my copy YEARS ago(It was my first experience of SM64)...Did it hold up even with the D-pad controls?



I haven't played it recently. I personally think the controls on the DS version are worse than on the N64 version. Bringing in the ability to walk on the DS version like ruined everything because he starts out really slow then like speeds up for some reason and it has made me mess up so. many. times.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I haven't played it recently. I personally think the controls on the DS version are worse than on the N64 version. Bringing in the ability to walk on the DS version like ruined everything because he starts out really slow then like speeds up for some reason and it has made me mess up so. many. times.



Yeah, I heard about that...I wonder if the camera was better, because that's the one HUGE flaw in SM64 that can either make or break an experience of it with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

I also don't like the textures on the DS version. They're not as bright/bold and for some reason many of the textures just suck more. Graphics aren't much better either.



I seriously think that Nintendo should make a SM64 remake for a newer console. My life would be complete.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I also don't like the graphics on the DS version. They're not as bright/bold and for some reason many of the textures just suck more.



I honestly think they're heavily improved in the DS one. I prefer the colors in that one a lot more. 

Also the minigames were always fun to play with my Grandma. Yes, I played the minigames with my grandma.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I honestly think they're heavily improved in the DS one. I prefer the colors in that one a lot more.
> 
> Also the minigames were always fun to play with my Grandma. Yes, I played the minigames with my grandma.



That's pretty much the only thing that I like about it more. I love playing the minigames, especially the card-matching game---->

​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's pretty much the only thing that I like about it more. I love playing the minigames, especially the card-matching game---->
> View attachment 196219​



Aw man, the card games were really fun! I loved the poker one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Aw man, the card games were really fun! I loved the poker one.



It looks like we've reached equilibrium ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

N64 version is still better tho lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It looks like we've reached equilibrium ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> N64 version is still better tho lol



Indeed, we have.


I still need to make judgement on my opinion, but Sunshine's still the best one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Indeed, we have.
> 
> 
> I still need to make judgement on my opinion, but Sunshine's still the best one



I saw that xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I saw that xD



But like...Sunshine had a yoshi who DIDN'T ditch you. And like...Blue coins....And the water OH GOD THE WATER IT'S SO GOOD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But like...Sunshine had a yoshi who DIDN'T ditch you. And like...Blue coins....And the water OH GOD THE WATER IT'S SO GOOD



But SM64 has awesome levels, and a whole bunch of missions to do... but screw the missions, the levels are so awesome that I literally just go in and run around like an idiot like a little kid at a playground xDDD

And you have to admit there is no song in Sunshine that can top Water World.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But SM64 has awesome levels, and a whole bunch of missions to do... but screw the missions, the levels are so awesome that I literally just go in and run around like an idiot like a little kid at a playground xDDD
> 
> And you have to admit there is no song in Sunshine that can top Water World.



But Sunshine also has awesome levels, and even MORE missions...A beautiful hilly area where you break into the windmill fighting a giant piranha monster, a giant theme park, a really pleasing beach, a beautiful bay with an underwater temple, a giant village on a tree, a beautiful sunset beach where you get to eat ghosts in a hotel, I mean...Like...It's just so fun! 

And who can forget those really cool "secret of..." levels where you have to test your skills without the help of FLUDD? Who can forget that music? That awesome rendition of the original theme?

And who can forget running around with the FLUDD pack like a total idiot while wall jumping and shooting water splashes everywhere? The manta ray fight, OH MY GOD THE MANTA RAY  FIGHT! It's terrifying and thrilling at the same time...


Let's not forget the Delfino Plaza theme. <3


I know the story is subpar and the Piantas are idiots(but in a charming sense, I love them.), but it's about the journey, not the destination. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But Sunshine also has awesome levels, and even MORE missions...A beautiful hilly area where you break into the windmill fighting a giant piranha monster, a giant theme park, a really pleasing beach, a beautiful bay with an underwater temple, a giant village on a tree, a beautiful sunset beach where you get to eat ghosts in a hotel, I mean...Like...It's just so fun!
> 
> And who can forget those really cool "secret of..." levels where you have to test your skills without the help of FLUDD? Who can forget that music? That awesome rendition of the original theme?
> 
> ...



We have our reasons to like either game more. If everyone in the world loved SM64 as much as I do it probably wouldn't be very interesting.

Oh, just wanna mention, for some reason when I was younger I had an obsession with mocking the FLUDD in every way possible. It was pretty great.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> We have our reasons to like either game more. If everyone in the world loved SM64 as much as I do it probably wouldn't be very interesting.
> 
> Oh, just wanna mention, for some reason when I was younger I had an obsession with mocking the FLUDD in every way possible. It was pretty great.



Yeah, and honestly I love discussing either. Trust me, I think 64 has some great points. 



FLUDD's voice has always been fun to make fun of. E-gadd even more to be honest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, and honestly I love discussing either. Trust me, I think 64 has some great points.
> 
> 
> 
> FLUDD's voice has always been fun to make fun of. E-gadd even more to be honest.



Here's the drawing I made back in November 2011 of FLUDD---->

Ik it's ridiculous I made it when I was 12.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's the drawing I made back in November 2011 of FLUDD---->
> View attachment 196225
> Ik it's ridiculous I made it when I was 12.



10/10 beautiful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 10/10 beautiful.



ikr

I drew it on a while board along with an Animal Crossing villager I created.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ikr
> 
> I drew it on a while board along with an Animal Crossing villager I created.



Aw man, I miss my old magic whiteboard! I used to try drawing "Alein* Hunting in 3D" on it. "Alein" hunting was my original creation as a 4-year old. It involved a circle with two stick legs and triangle feet fighting aliens. 




*Yes I spelled it as "Aleins". I'm severely dyslexic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Aw man, I miss my old magic whiteboard! I used to try drawing "Alein* Hunting in 3D" on it. "Alein" hunting was my original creation as a 4-year old. It involved a circle with two stick legs and triangle feet fighting aliens.



Yeah this whiteboard was it no way magic. It was just very amusing. 

Now I have a chalkboard I draw on. It currently has a drawing of a very cute Donald Trump on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Omg I keep humming this song and I can't stop.

It's too adorable T.T


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah this whiteboard was it no way magic. It was just very amusing.
> 
> Now I have a chalkboard I draw on. It currently has a drawing of a very cute Donald Trump on it.



In my great-grandma's basement there's a MASSIVE chalkboard which I always loved drawing on. Still do, honestly. I also love erasing my annoying little cousin's drawings. I'm a good guy I promise I just hate kids.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just hate kids.



omg sameeee


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg sameeee



Yay, another person I can add to my smart people list. Anyone who hates kids gets a gold star from me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yay, another person I can add to my smart people list. Anyone who hates kids gets a gold star from me.



Yay


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yay



Congratulations. Now that you have a gold star from not only TBT's biggest loser, and the most arbitrary human being alive, what will you do now?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

i'msd dyinngg
i cleanded my room while workign on shop orders


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Congratulations. Now that you have a gold star from not only TBT's biggest loser, and the most arbitrary human being alive, what will you do now?



Celebrate for feeling loved


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> i'msd dyinngg
> i cleanded my room while workign on shop orders



Doubletasking, eh? Seems like it'd be hard to do both at the same time, that's pretty impressive honestly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Celebrate for feeling loved



I see. Good choice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Is it Mr. Blizzard? 

And hello.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Is it Mr. Blizzard?
> 
> And hello.



Nope

and hi ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally got SM64 to work. I had to take the game out and put it back in ^^"

I'm on the mission "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" on Rainbow Ride and the lag is so real .-.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 25, 2017)

i need bush starts.. plz


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

TOOODAYYYY THE WORLD WAS JUST AN ADDRESS 
A PLACE FOR ME TO LIVE IN
NO BETTER THAN ALRIIIGHT


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash how can you just hate kids. Yeah some kids are horrible but not all of them are like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good morning


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Ash how can you just hate kids. Yeah some kids are horrible but not all of them are like that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good morning



It's an exaggeration...I don't hate all kids, I just hate the really annoying, loud ones.


...Which happens to be most of them.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> i need bush starts.. plz



what kindd??


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> what kindd??



any kind


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi everyone 
I hope life is treating you well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Ash how can you just hate kids. Yeah some kids are horrible but not all of them are like that.



Well 80% of kids I meet are in serious need of discipline, and are very over-privileged. The few kids I meet that are well rounded and disciplined are the most awesome people in the world.

But most of them are jerks. Tiny little monsters.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well 80% of kids I meet are in serious need of discipline, and are very over-privileged. The few kids I meet that are well rounded and disciplined are the most awesome people in the world.
> 
> But most of them are jerks. Tiny little monsters.



^^This


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> any kind



I have like 10


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 25, 2017)

made08 said:


> I have like 10



cool! do you want anything in exchange?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

God I really love acting. Just not in theater. As much as I'd love to join theater class I'd rather be in Studio and act there. 

Besides being in Orchestra and the stupid language requirement really just take any chance of me doing it away.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> God I really love acting. Just not in theater. As much as I'd love to join theater class I'd rather be in Studio and act there.
> 
> Besides being in Orchestra and the stupid language requirement really just take any chance of me doing it away.



I don't like acting in theatre either I wish some famous person would hire me for their movie or sth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well 80% of kids I meet are in serious need of discipline, and are very over-privileged. The few kids I meet that are well rounded and disciplined are the most awesome people in the world.
> 
> But most of them are jerks. Tiny little monsters.



I honestly don't what type of kids you guys know because 90% of the kids I know aren't like that lmao. The ones I know are well mannered and nice, obviously they're still kids at the end of the day so they aren't always going to great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If anyone can guess my favorite enemy in SM64 in 20 guesses (that includes all guesses made by everyone, not individual) or less I will give you 20 TBT
> 
> You can make one guess, and wait for someone else to make one, and you can make another one.



Still doin this if anyone wants to take a guess and get some moneyz

Current guesses:
Mad Piano
Chain Chomp
Klepto
King Bob-omb
Tox Box
Mr. I
Mr. Blizzard

Yall got 13 more guesses

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I honestly don't what type of kids you guys know because 90% of the kids I know aren't like that lmao. The ones I know are well mannered and nice, obviously they're still kids at the end of the day so they aren't always going to great.



But this is the United States I'm taking about, where many people are easily offended and don't give a crap how their kids act.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I honestly don't what type of kids you guys know because 90% of the kids I know aren't like that lmao. The ones I know are well mannered and nice, obviously they're still kids at the end of the day so they aren't always going to great.



Maybe it depends on where you live. I know where I am literally every kid is a terrible, spoiled, ill-mannered brat who screams, or cries, or runs around, etc. I mean, what can you do when everyone in my area has like seven kids...Ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Still doin this if anyone wants to take a guess and get some moneyz
> 
> Current guesses:
> Mad Piano
> ...



Is it the koopa who you can ride the shell of?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Is it the koopa who you can ride the shell of?



Nope.

If it helps at all, you're getting colder.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> I don't like acting in theatre either I wish some famous person would hire me for their movie or sth



I mean...I just feel like it'd be too much of a do-or die thing. At least in studio you can cut and re-do the lines. I'd love to do a musical but then again I have no singing talent(or talent in general)

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Nope.
> 
> If it helps at all, you're getting colder.



Bully?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I honestly don't what type of kids you guys know because 90% of the kids I know aren't like that lmao. The ones I know are well mannered and nice, obviously they're still kids at the end of the day so they aren't always going to great.



Omg most American kids are ill mannered lil ****s lemme tell u that


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Amp?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Bully?



Nope, but that's getting a bit warmer.

Tbh I really like that chill bully tho. (that's not the answer btw)



- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Amp?



Oh god no. Amps are awful.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I mean...I just feel like it'd be too much of a do-or die thing. At least in studio you can cut and re-do the lines. I'd love to do a musical but then again I have no singing talent(or talent in general)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah I used to act in theatre....it certainly wasn't easy!! I've seen tons of ppl mess up live and they were so embarrassed afterwards. I mean...if you don't have stage fright it's not really a big deal tho ._. But I do so heh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nope, but that's getting a bit warmer.
> 
> Tbh I really like that chill bully tho. (that's not the answer btw)
> View attachment 196228
> ...



Is it the Big Bully(Does that count as the same thing)?

If it does then my guess it chomp.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Thwomp?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> yeah I used to act in theatre....it certainly wasn't easy!! I've seen tons of ppl mess up live and they were so embarrassed afterwards. I mean...if you don't have stage fright it's not really a big deal tho ._. But I do so heh



I don't but I'm really embarrassed to see myself acting. I hate the way I look and my voice and everything, but I LOVE acting. It's weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey-Heyyyy we're on page 420 ayyyyyyy


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I don't but I'm really embarrassed to see myself acting. I hate the way I look and my voice and everything, but I LOVE acting. It's weird.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey-Heyyyy we're on page 420 ayyyyyyy



420 BLAZEE ITTTT

well maybe ur self-esteem is low? (no offense) like you still enjoy it but don't like seeing yourself because of confidence issues... it's kind of the same for me. unfortunately idk how to improve tht tho :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Thwomp?



Getting warmer


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> 420 BLAZEE ITTTT
> 
> well maybe ur self-esteem is low? (no offense) like you still enjoy it but don't like seeing yourself because of confidence issues... it's kind of the same for me. unfortunately idk how to improve tht tho :/



Oh it's low. VERY low. Maybe when I look older and lose weight it'll be better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Getting warmer



WHOMP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Is it the Big Bully(Does that count as the same thing)?
> 
> If it does then my guess it chomp.



It counts, and chomp has already been guessed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> WHOMP



omg so close xDDD

That's my second favorite enemy in the overall series :3


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Grindel?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It counts, and chomp has already been guessed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The king whomp.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 25, 2017)

Patrick! The Game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Grindel?



getting warmer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The king whomp.



nope but I've spent more time on that bossfight in SMG2 than anywhere else combined in Super Mario Galaxy 2 lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Spindel?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> getting warmer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



SPINDEL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Spindel?



NO WHY'D YOU NINJA ME


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Spindel?





Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> SPINDEL!



YES!!!!! MUTHALUVIN SPINDEL BOIIIIIIIIII!!!!

Flare21 got it first. Sorry Ash  You're still #1 tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YES!!!!! MUTHALUVIN SPINDEL BOIIIIIIIIII!!!!
> 
> Flare21 got it first. Sorry Ash  You're still #1 tho





First flare steals my waifu then he steals my tbt flare I love you but one day I'll get my revenge


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

ash is always #1 in my heart


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ash is always #1 in my heart



<3


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

im gonna post some random spongebob gifs

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> First flare steals my waifu then he steals my tbt flare I love you but one day I'll get my revenge


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

and some spongebob pictures


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's a Spongebob gif. ​


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

that gif has no context lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Here's a Spongebob gif. ​



ThIcc with a capital I


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's this as well.​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Here's this as well.​



Omg yes that is ThICC with a lowercase h


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

And this.​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> And this.​



That's just sexy. Plain and simple.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

And this! ​


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

has anyone noticed mr krabs' eyelids are connected to nothing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> has anyone noticed mr krabs' eyelids are connected to nothing



Wait WHAT

OH MY GOD THEY ARE


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

ye ^^^

lovin the memes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

I keep singing "tonight" from west side story and it's great.


Man I really wanna act in the theatre program now










Also whoever put "yaoi" in the tags, just know that I love you.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

I wish to put Yuri in the tags


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I wish to put Yuri in the tags



Done and done.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> I wish to put Yuri in the tags



same but tags are full

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Done and done.



thanks ash, now we got yuri and yaoi


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> same but tags are full
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly we still need Bara but I still want to keep Gamecube>n64 as my tag


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

200 TBT more!

So close to getting the 21 removed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly we still need Bara but I still want to keep Gamecube>n64 as my tag



Keepin the fight alive Ash *applauds*


Oh and BTW you get a gold star from me for guessing my favorite and second favorite overall enemies :3


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Done and done.



It wouldn't let me put anything in the tags teh other day??? how even

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> 200 TBT more!
> 
> So close to getting the 21 removed.



How about you go change it now?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Keepin the fight alive Ash *applauds*
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW you get a gold star from me for guessing my favorite and second favorite overall enemies :3



Yay, I can use that gold star to  stab flare for stealing my waifu and my bells-I mean I will treasure it forever.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

my toe hurts and i scratched up the back of both my ankles acidentally with my shoe


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> It wouldn't let me put anything in the tags teh other day??? how even
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've had tags in there for weeks, I can keep editing the two I have in there.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> my toe hurts and i scratched up the back of both my ankles acidentally with my shoe



ouchhh  i hope you feel beter soon.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> my toe hurts and i scratched up the back of both my ankles acidentally with my shoe



Ouch! That's gotta be rough. Hope you get better!


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> How about you go change it now?


Really?

Thanks! 
Are you sure it's okay?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> 200 TBT more!
> 
> So close to getting the 21 removed.



Whatcha got against 21?


If it's because it reminds you of twenty one pilots then I don't blame you c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> It wouldn't let me put anything in the tags teh other day??? how even
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



For some reason I had no clue what you meant before  but man, you're really generous. That's really cool.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Whatcha got against 21?
> 
> 
> If it's because it reminds you of twenty one pilots then I don't blame you c:


Looks... weird.

Would prefer to remove it to just say "Flare."


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Really?
> 
> Thanks!
> Are you sure it's okay?



of course silly. why else would I give you the tbt? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> For some reason I had no clue what you meant before  but man, you're really generous. That's really cool.



ty )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Man, Sweet Talkin' Woman by ELO is really damn good


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

Yay!

But how long will the process take?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's my fav SM64 enemy boiii

I love his face cause the Grindels are like "I'm gonna get you" and the Spindel is like "today is your last"

Only one Spindel appeared in one level in one game (not counting remake). He is seriously underrated. And totally awesome.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196231
> Here's my dad SM64 enemy boiii
> 
> I love his face cause the Grindels are like "I'm gonna get you" and the Spindel is like "today is your last"
> ...



I always loved their faces. 



Also that old TV is amazing I love giant CRT's and I wish they never advanced into HD


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Yay!
> 
> But how long will the process take?



idek.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I always loved their faces.
> 
> 
> 
> Also that old TV is amazing I love giant CRT's and I wish they never advanced into HD



I know I like to think I'm stuck in the past or something

I have an HDTV but the picture takes forever to get on the screen and I can't plug cables into it because it just tells to "please run channel autoscan". SO I can't play NES or Atari on it :/



CRT > HDTV


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

It's really fun singing along to ELO songs. Like man, I'm having the time of my life right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's really fun singing along to ELO songs. Like man, I'm having the time of my life right now.



You mean Electric Light Orchestra? Yeah they're pretty good.

I like that song Evil Woman. The chorus is great xDD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

imagine if the name Flare is taken lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know I like to think I'm stuck in the past or something
> 
> I have an HDTV but the picture takes forever to get on the screen and I can't plug cables into it because it just tells to "please run channel autoscan". SO I can't play NES or Atari on it :/
> 
> ...



I'm trying to get a CRT for my room so I can play Gamecube, PS2 and SNES on it...No way I'll ever play them on an HDTV(I have my snes on my HDTV right now and it's not terrible looking but I need that experience because I was never able to experience playing SNES as a little kid on an old 90s CRT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> You mean Electric Light Orchestra? Yeah they're pretty good.
> 
> I like that song Evil Woman. The chorus is great xDD



My mom loves that song. I really love Livin' Thing, Sweet Talkin Woman, Last Train to London and Telephone Line.

- - - Post Merge - - -




F-FOUR FULL ARTS?! <3
I need that perfect Zygarde FA oh my god my nerd is showing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's another one----->

He got so close xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's another one----->
> View attachment 196233
> He got so close xDDD



Oh good I thought my Pokemon nerd-ing killed the thread again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmmmmm I was dancing to Let's Groove by Earth Wind and Fire in my chair and my grandma saw me and yelled "You're hopeless..."


I love her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh good I thought my Pokemon nerd-ing killed the thread again.



Nope and I'm still messing around in the pyamind xDDD

tbh I've played the pokemon card game and I don't like it. I prefer the video games. 

I do have pokemon cards though. I just never use them.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nope and I'm still messing around in the pyamind xDDD
> 
> tbh I've played the pokemon card game and I don't like it. I prefer the video games.
> 
> I do have pokemon cards though. I just never use them.



Honestly I don't play the card game much. I'd like to but I don't have the cash to get a playset of Shaymin-EXs. I'm more a collector at heart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh btw y'all this is the picture I drew on the sidewalk this morning.

I'm lovin that fire flower ^^ one of my favorite powerups


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh btw y'all this is the picture I drew on the sidewalk this morning.
> View attachment 196234
> I'm lovin that fire flower ^^ one of my favorite powerups



Were those with chalk?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh btw y'all this is the picture I drew on the sidewalk this morning.
> View attachment 196234
> I'm lovin that fire flower ^^ one of my favorite powerups



epic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

im re-reading ben drowned and some poke-pastas im in a creepypasta mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Were those with chalk?



Yeah. It's my favorite medium

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> epic!



Thx ^^ I believe they took about 20-30 minutes but I wasn't really keeping track of the time.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah. It's my favorite medium



this reminds me of times, back in elementary school when we use to steal our teacher's chalk for no reason.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah. It's my favorite medium
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Where'd you get such amazing chalk skills?! Like those are really good. 




WHEN YOU'RE A JET YOU'RE A JET ALL THE WAY FROM YOUR FIRST CIGARETTE TO YOUR LAST DYING DAY-

I'm sorry


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

nice chalk art!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Where'd you get such amazing chalk skills?! Like those are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk I have a thing for blending and when I found chalk during my junior year in art I like fell in love with it.

I have a couple other pics that I drew on my 3DSXL that I want to draw on paper with chalk. I think they would turn out really cool.

Oh and that West Side Story ref is great btw


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk I have a thing for blending and when I found chalk during my junior year in art I like fell in love with it.
> 
> I have a couple other pics that I drew on my 3DSXL that I want to draw on paper with chalk. I think they would turn out really cool.
> 
> Oh and that West Side Story ref is great btw



I'm really into it right now, my high school did great performing it last night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow this thread died really fast xDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow this thread died really fast xDD



I tell you, it's me being a nerd. Kills the thread every time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I could be talking about how I can listen to my favorite pillows songs now because I'm listening to earbuds(my headphones right audio channel cut out) but I'm scared if I nerd out about Ride On Shooting Star(One of my favorite parts of watching FLCL every saturday) I'll kill the thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Huh, guess I did anyways. Maybe it's my existence that's the issue.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Huh, guess I did anyways. Maybe it's my existence that's the issue.



But I was talking to you earlier and I didn't leave tho

I'm just like off and on because my parents constantly ask me to do stupid stuff. Wasting my time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But I was talking to you earlier and I didn't leave tho
> 
> I'm just like off and on because my parents constantly ask me to do stupid stuff. Wasting my time.



My mom's like that with me all the time, it gets really annoying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Drawing in Flipnote Studio 3D atm.

I really wanna draw a good picture of Luigi but idk how I should go about doing it... like what I want the pic to look like. 

Maybe him with the super leaf? I always thought he looked adorable as a fox


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My mom's like that with me all the time, it gets really annoying.



or when they ask questions they could literally just google.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was thinking about reseting a pokemon game, for no reason


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> or when they ask questions they could literally just google.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i was thinking about reseting a pokemon game, for no reason



Which one?


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> cool! do you want anything in exchange?



10 TBT?  vm/pm me


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Which one?



dunno yet, i have both pokemon Sun and Moon, Alpha Saphire and Omega Ruby and Pokemon X.
just really wanna reset one..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm boutta go because I feel like chillin for a while. 

Gonna go watch the office, drink some iced tea, and draw a few pics on my 3DS. That's the definition of a fun evening.





omg I need a life ^^"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm boutta go because I feel like chillin for a while.
> 
> Gonna go watch the office, drink some iced tea, and draw a few pics on my 3DS. That's the definition of a fun evening.
> 
> ...



Nah, that's a fun time. 


You have more of a life than me anyways








TALKIN'ABOUTCAESAR


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

was it pokemon x and y or pokemon omega ruby and alpha sapphire that had that desert with the wind (which was annoying because i rode my bike that entire time)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> was it pokemon x and y or pokemon omega ruby and alpha sapphire that had that desert with the wind (which was annoying because i rode my bike that entire time)



I think it's ORAS. 




And I wouldn't reset XY, XY were literally the worst. Either do ORAS, SM, or buy a gen 4-5 game. Anything's better than XY


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think it's ORAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bad thing about oras was that no trainer customation (and that pink sparkly outfit for contests, ew)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> bad thing about oras was that no trainer customation (and that pink sparkly outfit for contests, ew)



Trainer customization is nice but it doesn't really add anything to the experience(apart from being personalized). ORAS is WAY better than XY in literally every way(I mean Emerald was better than ORAS, even if ORAS was a remake of RSE) but if you can't find an older game just do ORAS or Sun/Moon


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Trainer customization is nice but it doesn't really add anything to the experience(apart from being personalized). ORAS is WAY better than XY in literally every way(I mean Emerald was better than ORAS, even if ORAS was a remake of RSE) but if you can't find an older game just do ORAS or Sun/Moon



should i reset omega ruby or alpha sapphire?

(primal groudon does render kyogre pretty much useless but plain kyogre vs normal groudon is pretty strong)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> should i reset omega ruby or alpha sapphire?
> 
> (primal groudon does render kyogre pretty much useless but plain kyogre vs normal groudon is pretty strong)



Not if you send Kyogre out second. They both counter eachother(I run Primal Kyogre to counter Primal Groudon in Ubers, he renders him useless.)

I picked Alpha Sapphire as my game but they're both the same so it's up to you.


----------



## made08 (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk I have a thing for blending and when I found chalk during my junior year in art I like fell in love with it.
> 
> I have a couple other pics that I drew on my 3DSXL that I want to draw on paper with chalk. I think they would turn out really cool.
> 
> Oh and that West Side Story ref is great btw



At my old school they had a sidewalk art festival, and v
Everyone who registered got their own square of the sidewalk in this big park and by the end of the day the entire thing was covered with amazing art 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm boutta go because I feel like chillin for a while.
> 
> Gonna go watch the office, drink some iced tea, and draw a few pics on my 3DS. That's the definition of a fun evening.
> 
> ...



That's a gr8 way to spend your time, imo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Have I seriously been listening to music for 8 hours? I've been up all day and done nothing but that.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Have I seriously been listening to music for 8 hours? I've been up all day and done nothing but that.



ive been listening to remixes for like 4 hours now


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ive been listening to remixes for like 4 hours now



I'm not a fan of remixes honestly. I like my songs in their original form(Especially all those dubstep Pokemon remixes, I hate those. They ruin the effect)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm not a fan of remixes honestly. I like my songs in their original form(Especially all those dubstep Pokemon remixes, I hate those. They ruin the effect)



i have never known dubstep pokemon remixes were things?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have never known dubstep pokemon remixes were things?



Like the techno/dubstep kind. They really annoy me.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

do you guys prefer espeon or umbreon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> do you guys prefer espeon or umbreon



Umbreon, I don't care for eeveelutions but Umbreon isn't bad.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Umbreon, I don't care for eeveelutions but Umbreon isn't bad.



do you prefer Flareon,Leafeon, or Vaporeon?

(personally i just use vaporeon for surf, because its a fairly good move)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> do you prefer Flareon,Leafeon, or Vaporeon?
> 
> (personally i just use vaporeon for surf, because its a fairly good move)



Leafeon because Gen 4 is better.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

vaping is cool


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> vaping is cool



In some cases.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

its so hot in my house ugh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its so hot in my house ugh



Oh god I hate the heat.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> In some cases.



wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh god I hate the heat.



It's 35 here today yay


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

One day I'm gonna be like Tony from West Side Story





Spoiler



Dead


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> was it pokemon x and y or pokemon omega ruby and alpha sapphire that had that desert with the wind (which was annoying because i rode my bike that entire time)



Pretty sure that was ORAS because I have Sapphire version on the GBA and I remember that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> One day I'm gonna be like Tony from West Side Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea you could predict the future


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Pretty sure that was ORAS because I have Sapphire version on the GBA and I remember that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have special powers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Jesus f there's a goddang stink bug flying around my house those things scare the f outta me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Jesus f there's a goddang stink bug flying around my house those things scare the f outta me



Kill it!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Kill it!!



I did. Killed it with a shoe ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I did. Killed it with a shoe ^^



Good. 





This cough drop is nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Tried to find some inspiration to draw Luigi...




Drew this instead.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tried to find some inspiration to draw Luigi...
> 
> View attachment 196239
> 
> Drew this instead.



Beautiful.




Unlike me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guarantee you're more beautiful than a mummified 8-sided malicious cylinder xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I guarantee you're more beautiful than a mummified 8-sided malicious cylinder xDDD



HAHAHAHAHA  You wish


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

ash ur beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

then again i've been awake for an entire day

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk if its because i havent slept but ur beautiful ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ash ur beautiful
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> then again i've been awake for an entire day



Nahhhhh


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm soo thirsty.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ash ur beautiful
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No it's because you haven't slept.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No it's because you haven't slept.



Ash what do you look like?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> Ash what do you look like?



Human trash.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I'm soo thirsty.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> I'm soo thirsty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Human trash.



What even is human trash xD

And don't you dare say it's you cause I will hurt you.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What even is human trash xD
> 
> And don't you dare say it's you cause I will hurt you.



me


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

i got a headache


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What even is human trash xD
> 
> And don't you dare say it's you cause I will hurt you





Actual picture of ash

Joking hold your horses


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 196240



Oh no how'd you find my secret photo?!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh no how'd you find my secret photo?!



I'm your aunt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Omg I'm laughing too much this late at night xDD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh no how'd you find my secret photo?!



just because ur trash doesnt mean you cant do great things. its called a garbage can, not a garbage cannot.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm your aunt



Cool, how's the four kids who span from before preschool to college?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> just because ur trash doesnt mean you cant do great things. its called a garbage can, not a garbage cannot.



Are you quoting a minion meme


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> just because ur trash doesnt mean you cant do great things. its called a garbage can, not a garbage cannot.



OOOOOOOHHHHHHH


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i got a headache



i hope you feel better (


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHHH



i should be a motivational speaker


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> just because ur trash doesnt mean you cant do great things. its called a garbage can, not a garbage cannot.



What tf kinda pun is this xDDD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> i hope you feel better (



ty trasey


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Cool, how's the four kids who span from before preschool to college?



wow, just peary


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

im gonna just listen to melanie martinez now


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im gonna just listen to melanie martinez now



She's good, I like her music. Not the fandom, but to be fair I hate all fandoms.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

actually nightcore melanie, even better

any crybabies here? (melanie martinez fans)

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> She's good, I like her music. Not the fandom, but to be fair I hate all fandoms.



im not a fandom person either


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> actually nightcore melanie, even better
> 
> any crybabies here? (melanie martinez fans)
> 
> ...


  Alright lost it at nightcore


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

So I never really got to appreciate how grotesque ans horrifying the SM64 scuttlebug really is until now.


Like wth even is that body texture? He might be on multiple drugs.

No wonder he appeared in Big Boo' s Haunt. This is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

I hate Chloe Lang because she replaced the original Stephanie from lazytown what a little brat Julianna is the only real Stephanie  ugh


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I never really got to appreciate how grotesque ans horrifying the SM64 scuttlebug really is until now.
> View attachment 196242
> Like wth even is that body texture? He might be on multiple drugs.
> 
> No wonder he appeared in Big Boo' s Haunt. This is the stuff of nightmares.



HIS LEGS LOOK LIKE PIPECLEANERS

- - - Post Merge - - -

HIS FEET LOOK LIKE GARBAGE BAGS

- - - Post Merge - - -

HIS ENTIRE BODY IS LITERALLY A MARBLE


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I never really got to appreciate how grotesque ans horrifying the SM64 scuttlebug really is until now.
> View attachment 196242
> Like wth even is that body texture? He might be on multiple drugs.
> 
> No wonder he appeared in Big Boo' s Haunt. This is the stuff of nightmares.



It looks like the goop texture in Delfino airstrip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> HIS LEGS LOOK LIKE PIPECLEANERS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg I laughed so hard just now I almost died

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It looks like the goop texture in Delfino airstrip.



Gotta bring Sunshine into this ya shine sprite boi


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I laughed so hard just now I almost died
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You know me so well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also shine sprites look way cooler than stars


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also shine sprites look way cooler than stars


Shine sprites are stars boii ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Shine sprites are stars boii ^^



I know. I meant power stars.






Anyways why didn't you hurt me when I said I was human trash?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I know. I meant power stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then why have power stars appeared in so many games and shine sprites have only appeared in a few, mostly Mario Kart games?

I didn't hurt you cause you were hurting yourself enough. 



Whoa that sounded really deep lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well then why have power stars appeared in so many games and shine sprites have only appeared in a few, mostly Mario Kart games?
> 
> I didn't hurt you cause you were hurting yourself enough.
> 
> ...



Because the Power Star/Starman has existed much longer.


Shine Sprites were in a lot of RPGs...Like two RPGs. But in one of them they were REALLY useful!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, that's deep.


And you can never hurt me enough


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because the Power Star/Starman has existed much longer.
> 
> 
> Shine Sprites were in a lot of RPGs...Like two RPGs. But in one of them they were REALLY useful!
> ...



In it's own right, shine sprites are pretty cool.

And I just found out that SM Sunshine has 120 shine sprites just like SM64 has 120 stars. The games aren't too different after all.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> In it's own right, shine sprites are pretty cool.
> 
> And I just found out that SM Sunshine has 120 shine sprites just like SM64 has 120 stars. The games aren't too different after all.



Albeit because there's 250 blue coins to gain 25 of the Shines the game can be considered somewhat longer, but yes, all the 3D marios until Galaxy 2 had the 120-trend(Actually I think Galazy had like 121 but the 121st was only if you beat the game 100% as luigi which is only unlocked after you 100% the game who has the patience to 100% a game twice?!



Oh right me)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

i accidentally tore the band-aid off one of my ankles and now its painful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Albeit because there's 250 blue coins to gain 25 of the Shines the game can be considered somewhat longer, but yes, all the 3D marios until Galaxy 2 had the 120-trend(Actually I think Galazy had like 121 but the 121st was only if you beat the game 100% as luigi which is only unlocked after you 100% the game who has the patience to 100% a game twice?!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right me)



Actually on Galaxy 2 you can collect 121 stars as either Mario or Luigi. I prefer the latter cause he can jump like super high.

But you kinda do beat it twice because you have to collect 3 green stars in each level after you get the first 121. In total there are 242 stars but the green ones are easy to get. The only one I don't have is there perfect run. That level is really difficult.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i accidentally tore the band-aid off one of my ankles and now its painful



Oh my


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually on Galaxy 2 you can collect 121 stars as either Mario or Luigi. I prefer the latter cause he can jump like super high.
> 
> But you kinda do beat it twice because you have to collect 3 green stars in each level after you get the first 121. In total there are 242 stars but the green ones are easy to get. The only one I don't have is there perfect run. That level is really difficult.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the one that broke the trend. Still never got the 120 in either Galaxy games, let alone getting the green stars in Galaxy 2. Only Mario game I've 100% completed is Sunshine(I did get 132/150 on SM64 DS)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Albeit because there's 250 blue coins to gain 25 of the Shines the game can be considered somewhat longer



And there's 150 coins in SM64 to get 15 of the power stars, so....?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

none of my bandaids are sticking to my ankle

i blame my shoes and socks for causing this to happen in the first place


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And there's 150 coins in SM64 to get 15 of the power stars, so....?



You mean 1500? 

Sunshine has the 100 coin missions as well. 
There might be only 1150 coins to find, but I'll be damned if many of those 250 blues aren't harder to find than many of the shines themselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also am I the only one who doesn't like Galaxy 2 over the first? The first one's like...way better.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

o i got this idea while listening to melanie martinez, but how about i make a melanie martinez themed town?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> o i got this idea while listening to melanie martinez, but how about i make a melanie martinez themed town?



Make a Nutshack themed town instead. Or Lazytown, whatever you want.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ty trasey



yw bb


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

GUYS ROVER DOESN'T HAVE A _NOOOOOOOOOSE_ HOW DOES HE EVEN SMELL

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD LIKE TONS OF CATS IN THIS GAME DON'T HAVE NOSES LIKE WHAT HOW DO THEY EVEN SMEEEEELLLLLL


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> GUYS ROVER DOESN'T HAVE A _NOOOOOOOOOSE_ HOW DOES HE EVEN SMELL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH MY GOD LIKE TONS OF CATS IN THIS GAME DON'T HAVE NOSES LIKE WHAT HOW DO THEY EVEN SMEEEEELLLLLL



some npcs dont even have mouths.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You mean 1500?
> 
> Sunshine has the 100 coin missions as well.
> There might be only 1150 coins to find, but I'll be damned if many of those 250 blues aren't harder to find than many of the shines themselves.
> ...



Yes I do mean 1500 xD

DANGIT ASH WHY DO YOU KEEP MAKING DISAGREEMENTS BETWEEN US????

Obviously Galaxy 2 is better!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> some npcs dont even have mouths.



I LIKE NEVER EVEN PAID ANY ATTENTION TO IT IT'S FREAKING ME OUT MAN

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Yes I do mean 1500 xD
> 
> DANGIT ASH WHY DO YOU KEEP MAKING DISAGREEMENTS BETWEEN US????
> 
> Obviously Galaxy 2 is better!



In terms of Challenge, sure(maybe? I don't remember I just remember that one Purple coin mission in Toy Time), but the worlds in Galaxy 2 aren't fleshed out enough.





I know why you prefer Galaxy 2 anyways~~~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I LIKE NEVER EVEN PAID ANY ATTENTION TO IT IT'S FREAKING ME OUT MAN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Uhh yeah!! That Throwback Galaxy is where it's at!!!!

And how can you dislike SMG2 when is has a level that is literally based on SM Sunshine??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Uhh yeah!! That Throwback Galaxy is where it's at!!!!
> 
> And how can you dislike SMG2 when is has a level that is literally based on SM Sunshine??



The beach world? Because those references are cool but it's not game defining. The worlds in Galaxy are so amazing! Melty Molten Galaxy, Battlerock, Freezeflame, Buoy Base, the list goes on! They're all incredibly memorable and have so much depth for how little they are compared to Galaxy 2. Galaxy 2 would be literally the same game without the galaxy in it, but the first one wouldn't be the same.


Don't get me wrong, they're both great(I'm playing through SMG2 right now) but I just prefer the first for the reasons above.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> o i got this idea while listening to melanie martinez, but how about i make a melanie martinez themed town?



what should i name it and should the mayor be mayor Melanie or mayor Crybaby?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> what should i name it and should the mayor be mayor Melanie or mayor Crybaby?



Melanie.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The beach world? Because those references are cool but it's not game defining. The worlds in Galaxy are so amazing! Melty Molten Galaxy, Battlerock, Freezeflame, Buoy Base, the list goes on! They're all incredibly memorable and have so much depth for how little they are compared to Galaxy 2. Galaxy 2 would be literally the same game without the galaxy in it, but the first one wouldn't be the same.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they're both great(I'm playing through SMG2 right now) but I just prefer the first for the reasons above.



Don't forget that Yoshi isn't in Galaxy 1. I love levels that have Yosh I cause he can do a lot of glitches like the infinite flutter jump.

Plus my second fav enemy is in the game (not in SMG1).

IDK I grew up on Galaxy 2 so it's obviously my favorite


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 25, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Melanie.



its too bad Dollhouse can't fit in the limit 

maybe mayor Melanie of Crybaby?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> Melanie.



its too bad Dollhouse can't fit in the limit 

maybe mayor Melanie of Crybaby?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't forget that Yoshi isn't in Galaxy 1. I love levels that have Yosh I cause he can do a lot of glitches like the infinite flutter jump.
> 
> Plus my second fav enemy is in the game (not in SMG1).
> 
> IDK I grew up on Galaxy 2 so it's obviously my favorite



Yoshi in Sunshine is way superior. He can spew liquids that can kill him if he runs out. 

Plus Sunshine glitches are like way superior. Rocket Nozzle super jump. Like Oh my god they modeled the entire island and nobody's able to see it without the glitch.



But I grew up on the first one. Maybe it's just that but Y'know how it is.

I like how in terms of 64/Sunshine I like the newer one but you like the newer one in terms of Galaxy/Galaxy 2.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I like how in terms of 64/Sunshine I like the newer one but you like the newer one in terms of Galaxy/Galaxy 2.



Opposites attract

Also why is it a good thing to let Yosh die by losing water?? He can fly up 300 ft in the air in the starshine beach galaxy!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 25, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its too bad Dollhouse can't fit in the limit
> 
> maybe mayor Melanie of Crybaby?
> 
> ...



hmmm... maybe something else?? I like melanie for the mayor name


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Opposites attract
> 
> Also why is it a good thing to let Yosh die by losing water?? He can fly up 300 ft in the air in the starshine beach galaxy!



He dies by losing _juice_. He dies if he even touches water in Sunshine.



Just like fruit.
Why do fruits just die when touching liquid in that game...?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

henlo eveyoen :]]]]]]

i was wonderinggg
what would you guys like, acnl wise,,,, for a giveaway???? like.... items adn etc :]]]]


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> henlo eveyoen :]]]]]]
> 
> i was wonderinggg
> what would you guys like, acnl wise,,,, for a giveaway???? like.... items adn etc :]]]]



Yo.


I really like IGB but nobody else does. ;w;



Not sure...(Honestly I'm like the worst person to answer this because I really don't care for all the Sanrio items and whatnot)


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> I really like IGB but nobody else does. ;w;
> ...



lollolll,youre a first..
how much igb??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> lollolll,youre a first..
> how much igb??



Not sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He dies by losing _juice_. He dies if he even touches water in Sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that Yosh does by touching water but I wasn't sure.

Also some of the enemies like skeeters look really creepy in SM Sunshine.

And I will not excuse Nintendo for making King Boo look like a drug addict in that game either.

But Sunshine did introduce Petey Piranha...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured that Yosh does by touching water but I wasn't sure.
> 
> Also some of the enemies like skeeters look really creepy in SM Sunshine.
> 
> ...



I love the King Boo in that version...I like to consider him a fake, like a cheap knockoff Bowser Jr. used to emulate King Boo but failed.


Much like the chinese ripoff of Robocop: ROBERT COP.



But I love how awkward all the enemies are in that game...Like green wiggler. Or those Cataquacks who have the weird noises. And then you've got the weird Yoshi koopas and Electro-koopas who don't look like Koopas.


AND LET'S NOT FORGET STROLLIN' STU


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Maybe water in Sunshine is like poisonous or something ridiculous


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe water in Sunshine is like poisonous or something ridiculous



It's too beautiful to be poison <3



I'd know because I'm poison and I'm not beautiful.


True story, last man who hugged me got paralyzed and died a week later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I love the King Boo in that version...I like to consider him a fake, like a cheap knockoff Bowser Jr. used to emulate King Boo but failed.
> 
> 
> Much like the chinese ripoff of Robocop: ROBERT COP.
> ...



I'll admit strollin Stu is pretty great


And Robert cop is like the best thing I've ever heard.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll admit strollin Stu is pretty great
> 
> 
> And Robert cop is like the best thing I've ever heard.



http://www.jeremyriad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Robert-Cop-Bootleg-7.jpg


I like how "toy" is a bullet point.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://www.jeremyriad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Robert-Cop-Bootleg-7.jpg
> 
> 
> I like how "toy" is a bullet point.



I was just thinking, "The most exciting part about this toy, is that it's a toy!"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

THE FURNITURE OF LAW ENFORCMENT


I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE OH MY GOD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> THE FURNITURE OF LAW ENFORCMENT
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE OH MY GOD



Wow this is literally the best toy ever made


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow this is literally the best toy ever made



I want thirty.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My back pain's starting to get unbearable which means I need to start lying down and going to bed.


So...Should I?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Holy cra I just laughed unnecessarily loud and now I'm afraid my dad is gonna tell at me ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I want thirty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Uhh probably

I need to go to bed but I'm still drawing a weegee and I don't want to stop.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

I think I'm gonna head off to bed now. Everything hurts and I need to relax.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Holy cra I just laughed unnecessarily loud and now I'm afraid my dad is gonna tell at me ._.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im going to bed cause its nearly 12:30, so night every1


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im going to bed cause its nearly 12:30, so night every1



Same here. I'm just gonna watch the office and draw until I fall asleep.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

night to you all  I might just stay up, do orders, and play Smite


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Today is the first time I've ever seen the sunrise background on TBT and I love it 


Why am I up at 6am anyways


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Today is the first time I've ever seen the sunrise background on TBT and I love it
> 
> 
> Why am I up at 6am anyways



crazzzzzeEEe go to sleep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> crazzzzzeEEe go to sleep



I kinda don't want to buy I think I will anyways


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay I'm up again lol


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

I woke up at 7 lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll go ask for a melanie martinez town name on the acnl boards in a bit


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm finally up. Hey, at least I didn't wake up at 1PM.


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, I can use my 3DS!
But I have to lay down t use it...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

So the highlight of my day has been cinnamon rolls. Like literally the best thing man ever created.



Also I'm messing with Super Mario 3D Land models in Blender. Kinda helps me draw cause it's like having a model but not in person, just on the computer ^^


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm always awake at 6:00 am. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> So the highlight of my day has been cinnamon rolls. Like literally the best thing man ever created.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm messing with Super Mario 3D Land models in Blender. Kinda helps me draw cause it's like having a model but not in person, just on the computer ^^


1. Oh yes, cinnamon rolls are absolutely perfect. 

2. Hope the art goes well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

So I just figured out how to get the eShop music back to the original theme. ^^


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ate some chocolate chip pancakess  I need to keep tabs on my sugar rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

So I had a lucid dream last night where my dad was in a cooking contest and his entire job was on the line. I had to help him make these like rolls made of fish, mayonnaise, cheese, and a small little piece of tortilla. Also there was soup I dropped Pokemon cards in for like..."Added effect" or something. Then I learned we were out of soup, so I screamed at dad "WE'RE OUT OF SOUP!!!" and he told me the deadline, which I thought was an hour later was in TEN hours. So I didn't have to worry. But then I woke up at 8AM, fell back asleep, and started having a NEW lucid dream where I was in my studio class with this one girl(Literally the best person ever I swear) and the other friends in there, and my one friend who wasn't in studio but now was but he was now like...tanned for whatever reason. He also had shades. But anyways my teacher said we had to play checkers(How does checkers have to do with studio anyways) and the pieces were "dudes". So the girl and the guy she sits next to went to the computer and I had to go open up drawers which were the bricks in the studio(LIKE HOW IS A BRICK A DRAWER) and I started finding the "dudes" while they worked on the computer. But I remembered I had to help my dad cook for his life depended on it.

So like my first lucid dream CONNECTED back to my second. Like...As Louis DeNonno from Hotel Dusk: Room 215(Best mystery game ever) said: Trip, man.


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> So I had a lucid dream last night where my dad was in a cooking contest and his entire job was on the line. I had to help him make these like rolls made of fish, mayonnaise, cheese, and a small little piece of tortilla. Also there was soup I dropped Pokemon cards in for like..."Added effect" or something. Then I learned we were out of soup, so I screamed at dad "WE'RE OUT OF SOUP!!!" and he told me the deadline, which I thought was an hour later was in TEN hours. So I didn't have to worry. But then I woke up at 8AM, fell back asleep, and started having a NEW lucid dream where I was in my studio class with this one girl(Literally the best person ever I swear) and the other friends in there, and my one friend who wasn't in studio but now was but he was now like...tanned for whatever reason. He also had shades. But anyways my teacher said we had to play checkers(How does checkers have to do with studio anyways) and the pieces were "dudes". So the girl and the guy she sits next to went to the computer and I had to go open up drawers which were the bricks in the studio(LIKE HOW IS A BRICK A DRAWER) and I started finding the "dudes" while they worked on the computer. But I remembered I had to help my dad cook for his life depended on it.
> 
> So like my first lucid dream CONNECTED back to my second. Like...As Louis DeNonno from Hotel Dusk: Room 215(Best mystery game ever) said: Trip, man.


I lucid dream occasionally as well. 

Usually can tell whether or not I'm dreaming... seems fun. :3
Sometimes, I can see what happens later in time as well!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I lucid dream occasionally as well.
> 
> Usually can tell whether or not I'm dreaming... seems fun. :3
> Sometimes, I can see what happens later in time as well!



I always wanted to be able to gauge when I fall asleep or not, or if I've moved from one place to another on my bed, like how much I move in my sleep.


I always forget to pay attention.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

So this is coming along kinda well I guess but I'm sure I can't make it look as good as it does in-game...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196250
> So this is coming along kinda well I guess but I'm sure I can't make it look as good as it does in-game...



That looks really good! How'd you make that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That looks really good! How'd you make that?



I'm using models from SM3DL and trying to recreate the scene where Mario/Luigi is about to go into Bowser's castle. It's one of my favorite scenes in the game. Figured I might be able to draw it on paper or something, but a 3D model is a good reference.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm using models from SM3DL and trying to recreate the scene where Mario/Luigi is about to go into Bowser's castle. It's one of my favorite scenes in the game. Figured I might be able to draw it on paper or something, but a 3D model is a good reference.



I see. Well it's turning out really well! 







you know I'm really glad people didn't see that I called this one girl the best person ever because I should probably keep these secrets secrets or else people are going to ask 20 questions just like my mom does which really annoys the hell out of me like come on mom just let me live my life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I see. Well it's turning out really well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx ^^



I don't remember if I noticed or not but why would I question you that's your business and Idek what I would ask lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thx ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I noticed or not but why would I question you that's your business and Idek what I would ask lol



Blame my mother for that, I get paranoid when I slip up about talking about people or any feelings I have towards people. If she sees me talking to anyone(especially a girl, ooh those scary, scary girls) she starts asking me 20 questions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Blame my mother for that, I get paranoid when I slip up about talking about people or any feelings I have towards people. If she sees me talking to anyone(especially a girl, ooh those scary, scary girls) she starts asking me 20 questions.



Is she smaller than a sofa? Does she have a tail? Is she larger than a bread box? Does she live in the water?




Idk 20 questions is a funny game tbh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is she smaller than a sofa? Does she have a tail? Is she larger than a bread box? Does she live in the water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lost it at "Does she have a tail". I'm laughing really hard and my Grandma's wondering what's wrong with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Currently making fires for the front of the castle. After that, I'm gonna figure out what to do about the sky, and then create some dramatic lighting or whatever.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

What an epic tale from my Miiverse days.


(Please note I'm not xBALLERx who would name their username that)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 26, 2017)

idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196252View attachment 196251
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who dat guy lol  xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Who dat guy lol  xDDD



He "roasted" me, "bro".

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPT-kSURaJo

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPT-kSURaJo
> 
> 10/10



This is the best tetris remix I've ever heard

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKAbh3Q2c_w And this is the best lost woods remix I've ever heard.



that's going a bit far lol

- - - Post Merge - - -


Still working on this. The box in the picture is where Mario will go.

The lighting definitely looks better, but right now I'm trying to figure out how to make the sky look cloudy...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKAbh3Q2c_w And this is the best lost woods remix I've ever heard.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Can't tell if the thread glitched or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Can't tell if the thread glitched or not.



i think it did

it couldn't handle the awesomeness of seinfeld remixes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i think it did
> 
> it couldn't handle the awesomeness of seinfeld remixes



I mean, it's understandable. Not many people can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YOU SILLY THREAD GLITCHING AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH GOSH OH JEEZ THREAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let's try one more time...Seinfeld don't fail me now!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Is the thread okay now?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

I killed the thread I'm a murderer the cops will find me and then I'll be put in jail

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Is the thread okay now?



IT IS NOW!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I killed the thread I'm a murderer the cops will find me and then I'll be put in jail
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good because I wanted to update my progress on the 3D model again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lookin cooler and cooler every minute. Still have to pose the character model before I can put it into this project.

Oh and I'm sure you probably didn't notice but the skybox I used is from Bowser in the Fire Sea from SM64 ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Good because I wanted to update my progress on the 3D model again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was gonna say it looked like either that or Lethal Lava Land.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I was gonna say it looked like either that or Lethal Lava Land.



I'm sure that the two levels use the same skybox


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

I want all the TBT in the world :[[[[ gieemme


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sure that the two levels use the same skybox



Probably. Too lazy to go to my mom's, turn on my wii and play the game to check.






I almost bought an N64 actually, over christmas. But I bought a SNES instead because I wanna play Final Fantasy VI.


Too bad V, my favorite one is Japan-Exclusive until the GBA and PS1 releases.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> I want all the TBT in the world :[[[[ gieemme



Here, have 11 TBT. I owe you anyways.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Probably. Too lazy to go to my mom's, turn on my wii and play the game to check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGG WHY
I MEANT BUYING TBT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Extended the walls on the castle cause I realized it looked kinda stupid with no walls going outward.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> OMGG WHY
> I MEANT BUYING TBT



oops sorry


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

ooks awesome!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Extended the walls on the castle cause I realized it looked kinda stupid with no walls going outward.
> View attachment 196266



Yeah, it looks a lot better that way.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> oops sorry



dont be sorry bb


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> dont be sorry bb



My entire life needs to be an apology though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, killed the thread again. I tell you, my existence is literal poison.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My entire life needs to be an apology though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whoops, killed the thread again. I tell you, my existence is literal poison.



Well how am I supposed to respond to that?? 

I'm still working on the 3d model. Trying to figure out who I want to stand where the cube is.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well how am I supposed to respond to that??
> 
> I'm still working on the 3d model. Trying to figure out who I want to stand where the cube is.



By agreeing with me. 




Like, who the cube is going to be, or...?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> By agreeing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On The Models Resource there are quite a few models I can choose from ----->

Just trying to decide which to use.



I'm obviously not using the statue models, Peach, or the toads.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> By agreeing with me.



But I don't agree. I don't agree at all


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> On The Models Resource there are quite a few models I can choose from ----->
> View attachment 196267
> Just trying to decide which to use.
> 
> ...



I'd do Luigi honestly. Because Luigi is better than Mario.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 26, 2017)

dead


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

I like how this clock at my Grandma's house is always stuck at 4:20. It's perfect honestly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd do Luigi honestly. Because Luigi is better than Mario.



My brother would say the exact same thing, but I would say the opposite.

Yet another thing we don't agree on xDDDD






But tbh I like green guy more cause he looks adorable as a fox I also like that green scarf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk maybe I'll flip a coin xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My brother would say the exact same thing, but I would say the opposite.
> 
> Yet another thing we don't agree on xDDDD
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like his tanooki design a lot more than Mario's. 


I just kinda like Luigi's design more anyways. He's just the better character.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I like his tanooki design a lot more than Mario's.
> 
> 
> I just kinda like Luigi's design more anyways. He's just the better character.


I like to play as him in SMG2 cause he can jump really high.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I like his tanooki design a lot more than Mario's.
> 
> 
> I just kinda like Luigi's design more anyways. He's just the better character.



Luigi seems to have more of a personality than Mario.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Luigi seems to have more of a personality than Mario.



Yeah, I really think that Luigi's Mansion and even the Super Show was a big factor in that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay I'm gonna flip a coin. Like irl. And I'm not gonna cheat.

Which side is which?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Okay I'm gonna flip a coin. Like irl. And I'm not gonna cheat.
> 
> Which side is which?



Heads is Mario, tails is Weegee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Heads is Mario, tails is Weegee



Alright, I gotta get a coin now.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Or heads is Luigi, tails is also Luigi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

It landed on heads. Not lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Or heads is Luigi, tails is also Luigi.



wow .-. xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Best out of 3?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It landed on heads. Not lying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Whatever you want to do. 






I legitimately forgot how good the Delfino Plaza music was.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Whatever you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually listened to it the other day and it sounds a lot like a song from Animal Crossing.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I actually listened to it the other day and it sounds a lot like a song from Animal Crossing.



That so? I really can't see that...But then again I've only played AC and NL, and a bit of CF but I hardly remember that game apart from the city.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

I got 2 heads and 1 tail......






what about both? 
I hate to leave one out lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That so? I really can't see that...But then again I've only played AC and NL, and a bit of CF but I hardly remember that game apart from the city.



The accordion part sounds like a song from City Folk. That game was heavy on the accordion for some reason xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got 2 heads and 1 tail......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could do both! 

Yeah, now that I think of it, that game was heavy on the accordion. I wonder why...


NL is just...Music. Really I miss the original AC's soundtrack with the little "meow!" or whatever in it.






Man, Melty Molten(Nice alliteration) Galaxy's music is like the best theme in Mario Galaxy. 


And they wonder why I think the first one's way better than the (STILL VERY GOOD) second one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know what Buoy Base is really good too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You could do both!
> 
> Yeah, now that I think of it, that game was heavy on the accordion. I wonder why...
> 
> ...



Oh but that throwback galaxy music. Can't beat a remake of the SM64 theme^^

And my computer was disconnected from the internet because I had to give my mom my Ethernet cable for a while. Now I can't download any models. Shoulda done it earlier .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I seriously think that SMG1 ruined the Koopas Road theme. Sounds like 189x better in SMG2.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh but that throwback galaxy music. Can't beat a remake of the SM64 theme^^
> 
> And my computer was disconnected from the internet because I had to give my mom my Ethernet cable for a while. Now I can't download any models. Shoulda done it earlier .-.



Actually I'm not a big fan of SM64's soundtrack. I think it's the one Mario game I haven't gone back to and thought: "man, I really love this soundtrack, I'm gonna go listen to it!". It just never had that effect on me for whatever reason. I will admit Throwback was a good remix of probably the best theme in SM64 but still, it'll never have the magic of Mario World's overworld music, or the Delfino Plaza music, or Galaxy/Galaxy 2's fantastic OSTs.



Seriously, Flip-Swap Galaxy is magical






Aw, that sucks. Hope you can finish it soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Actually I'm not a big fan of SM64's soundtrack. I think it's the one Mario game I haven't gone back to and thought: "man, I really love this soundtrack, I'm gonna go listen to it!". It just never had that effect on me for whatever reason. I will admit Throwback was a good remix of probably the best theme in the game but still, it'll never have the magic of Mario World's overworld music, or the Delfino Plaza music, or Galaxy/Galaxy 2's fantastic OSTs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like the OST for SM64????? 

Boi you need help.




And I'm sure I'll get the cable back soon cause my mom's movie thing still isn't playing even with ethernet.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You don't like the OST for SM64?????
> 
> Boi you need help.
> 
> ...



Nah, It's fine, it's just..."eh." It's good music to go with the game but nothing I'd listen to on my day to day life. Sunshine's got a few bland spots but I still think where it hits, it hits _hard_. Galaxy 1 and 2 are probably the best soundtracks in 3D mario(if not Mario in general, I can't make a full judgement yet though), 3D land and world(Which kinda don't count) are alright too.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hold up- Ash dissing the best game ever made? Boiiiiii


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm back.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hold up- Ash dissing the best game ever made? Boiiiiii



Welcome back! And by the best game ever made do you mean SM64? 




Because really Shadow of The Colossus, Final Fantasy X and quite a few other games could contend for that title. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi.



Hello there! 







Seems everyone's just reappearing, eh?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess so lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Welcome back! And by the best game ever made do you mean SM64?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhhhhhh I need validity on that statement ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Nah Mario 64 is in a league of it's own.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

No but seriously Final Fantasy X is the best RPG ever made.
Shadow of The Colossus is like the best adventure/puzzle ever made.
Twilight Princess is the best Zelda.
Paper Mario TTYD is like the second best RPG ever made.
Super Paper Mario is underrated as all hell(SS and Color Splash still suck <3)
Uh...What's another game that I love...
OH RIGHT PIKMIN 2 OH MY GOD PIKMIN 2 IS LIKE THE BEST

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Nah Mario 64 is in a league of it's own.



It was revolutionary at the time, it's still fun but it was outdone about 6-7 years later.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No but seriously Final Fantasy X is the best RPG ever made.
> Shadow of The Colossus is like the best adventure/puzzle ever made.
> Twilight Princess is the best Zelda.
> Paper Mario TTYD is like the second best RPG ever made.
> ...



No.
No.
No.
Yes and no.
Sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Tbh I didn't like Super Paper Mario. I've played through it and I like the first one on the N64 way better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm pretty sure that Ocarina of Time is the best Zelda


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh I didn't like Super Paper Mario. I've played through it and I like the first one on the N64 way better.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that Ocarina of Time is the best Zelda



Majora's Mask would like a word with you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It was revolutionary at the time, it's still fun but it was outdone about 6-7 years later.



Yeah the sunshine came in and blinded everyone from SM64's true beauty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Majora's Mask would like a word with you.



Dont worry I love MM too. Thats what my theme on my 3DSXL is. Dire moon.


Good that moon is creepy tho.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah the sunshine came in and blinded everyone from SM64's true beauty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



tbh only good thing in sunshine was the OST.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Majora's Mask would like a word with you.



^^This



And also Adventure of Link and Twilight Princess

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> tbh only good thing in sunshine was the OST.



Gasp

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh I didn't like Super Paper Mario. I've played through it and I like the first one on the N64 way better.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that Ocarina of Time is the best Zelda



I'd say SPM and PM(n64) are the same level. I love them both for differing reasons(SPM's story is great and I love the mix of sidescroller and RPG, and PM64 is a very, VERY solid RPG.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ^^This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But strollin Stu is pretty great though right?@freehelium

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm actually replaying through PM1 and I couldn't stop playing it cause it's so fun^^

I'm okay with sidescrollers but I hugely prefer 3d games.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But strollin Stu is pretty great though right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm actually replaying through PM1 and I couldn't stop playing it cause it's so fun^^



Ye, strollin' Stu is the best.



I was replaying TTYD but I stopped at the Palace of Shadow. I should go back and 100% it. I should also replay the first one...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Scrumpf can i come to Seinfeld yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> But strollin Stu is pretty great though right?@freehelium
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Who?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ye, strollin' Stu is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I was replaying TTYD but I stopped at the Palace of Shadow. I should go back and 100% it. I should also replay the first one...



Yes. Definitely replay the first one. It's The best. It's #1.

Paper Mario on the N64 = Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Scrumpf can i come to Seinfeld yet?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You can later tonight. 


https://www.mariowiki.com/images/thumb/1/1f/Strollin'_Stu.png/150px-Strollin'_Stu.png
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...Stu-super-mario-sunshine-25606216-391-271.png


These guys! They're the best!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yes. Definitely replay the first one. It's The best. It's #1.
> 
> Paper Mario on the N64 = Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen.



Dmitry?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yes. Definitely replay the first one. It's The best. It's #1.
> 
> Paper Mario on the N64 = Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen.



But TTYD....TTYD is like the first one but on steroids.

Just like how Twilight princess took OOT, gave it hundreds of steroids and made it look beautiful.

AND LIKE THE PART WHERE YOU CAN SWING YOUR SWORD WHILE WALKING AND SWING IT ON THE HORSE ITS LIKE AAAAAA WHY WAS SKYWARD SWORD SO MUCH WORSE THEY WERE GOING SO FAR IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Who?



Who's who? Look who! It's Strollin Stu!!



- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Dmitry?



Smitty.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Who's who? Look who! It's Strollin Stu!!
> View attachment 196272



_DISGUSTING_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> _DISGUSTING_



Nah, he's pretty great. 








Also Sticker Star and Color Splash can  b u r n


Well maybe just CS, I had a bit of fun with Sticker Star like 5 years ago.

Maybe I should replay it to see if it was good or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> _DISGUSTING_



Prettier than a Goomba xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would anyone like to read the blog post I made on Facebook 5 years ago Today?

It regards the ranking of the Mario bros, including fat yellow guy and tall purple guy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's pretty stinky tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Prettier than a Goomba xDD



Honestly those Walnut goombas from SMW were pretty great


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, he's pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G I V E T H E M A C H A N C E B E F O R E C R I T I C I S M


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Prettier than a Goomba xDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Only if wahweegee is number one. -wink-


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly those Goombobs from SMW were pretty great



Fixed.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> G I V E T H E M A C H A N C E B E F O R E C R I T I C I S M



I had fun with SS like 5 years ago but I just hate what they did to the series. They took all the chance of getting a legitimate deep, good RPG is just gone because the director thought we liked the "paper aesthetic" more than anything else.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly those Walnut goombas from SMW were pretty great


I believe they're called galoombas as of SM3DW.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I had fun with SS like 5 years ago but I just hate what they did to the series. They took all the chance of getting a legitimate deep, good RPG is just gone because the director thought we liked the "paper aesthetic" more than anything else.



This is why I stay old school.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I never had the desire to play Sticker Star or Color Splash, but I really liked the sombrero wearing shy guys on that game. They're pretty cute.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I believe they're called galoombas as of SM3DW.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Right, right. Galoombas. I love that name.





I actually think Nintendo's leaving this slump they've been in...Mario Odyssey looks like it's going to be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I believe they're called galoombas as of SM3DW.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sombrero Guys ftw


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Sombrero Guys ftw



Oh I loved those sombrero guys! I completely forgot about them! 




I love shy guys in general...Shy Guy's toybox was a great world in the first Paper Mario...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Batman vs. Superman is up and running!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Batman vs. Superman is up and running!



Batman better win boi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I actually think Nintendo's leaving this slump they've been in...Mario Odyssey looks like it's going to be absolutely amazing.


Ive said "the hype for SM Odyssey is lit/real" so many times already.

Tbh that's the only reason I want a Switch. I mean botw looks awesome but assassins creed style parkour in a SM game is the greatest thing ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh I loved those sombrero guys! I completely forgot about them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also my favorite place in the whole game.


Anti guy was a beast.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ive said "the hype for SM Odyssey is lit/real" so many times already.
> 
> Tbh that's the only reason I want a Switch. I mean botw looks awesome but assassins creed style parkour in a SM game is the greatest thing ever.
> 
> ...



BOTW, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Splatwoon, Mario Odyssey are what I want so far.
Seriously when they said Odyssey would be like SM64 and Sunshine I screamed in excitement.



I remember beating him last time I played the game but was it even worth it...? Can't remember.



Lava Piranha was the best tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> BOTW, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Splatwoon, Mario Odyssey are what I want so far.
> Seriously when they said Odyssey would be like SM64 and Sunshine I screamed in excitement.
> 
> 
> ...



I too almost died when I saw the preview for it.

I don't remember if beating anti guy was worth it but I know that there was a badge in the treasure chest. I think it was like hp or pp up I don't remember.

I liked Gen. Guy and the Crystal King.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I too almost died when I saw the preview for it.
> 
> I don't remember if beating anti guy was worth it but I know that there was a badge in the treasure chest. I think it was like hp or pp up I don't remember.
> 
> I liked Gen. Guy and the Crystal King.



I really liked Huff n' Puff. He was probably my favorite just because his theme song was cool. 






But like who can beat the likes of King Cortez(Who's REALLY hard if you use the double pain badge like I do)? Or Doopliss? You know what I love all the bosses from both Paper Mario games, I love them both they're both great games oh my god I love them


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

4500.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Look at how poorly this blog was written---->


You can't see the end but this is what it says:
"Trust me, I'm more of a mario fan than you'll EVER be. I don't have to have a top 10 list, cause I love all of the mario characters and enemies for who they are." ~Myself



I have no idea what kind of a child I was, but it's no wonder I had no friends .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Look at how poorly this blog was written---->
> View attachment 196278
> You can't see the end but this is what it says:
> "Trust me, I'm more of a mario fan than you'll EVER be. I don't have to have a top 10 list, cause I love all of the mario characters and enemies for who they are." ~Myself
> ...



"the color of pwnage"
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I really liked Huff n' Puff. He was probably my favorite just because his theme song was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huff n puff is great. I have a drawing of him I made years ago xD

Also I totally forgot about Cortez, and Doopliss is great.

I agree that both games have awesome bosses.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> "the color of pwnage"
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I know it's insufferably bad.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Huff n puff is great. I have a drawing of him I made years ago xD
> 
> Also I totally forgot about Cortez, and Doopliss is great.
> 
> ...



Did the first paper mario have a double pain badge? Really I like playing my games as infuriatingly hard as possible. 
That's why Hero mode+Ganon amiibo in Twilight Princess HD is a godsend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Did the first paper mario have a double pain badge? Really I like playing my games as infuriatingly hard as possible.
> That's why Hero mode+Ganon amiibo in Twilight Princess HD is a godsend.



I don't remember there being a double pain badge in the first one. 

I don't like to play games that are really difficult because they make my stress level like skyscraper high.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But tbh there probably was one and I didn't know bevause I just tried to ignore it. ^^"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't remember there being a double pain badge in the first one.
> 
> I don't like to play games that are really difficult because they make my stress level like skyscraper high.



I've gotten to a point where easier games just bore me/disappoint me. I seek challenge. Pikmin 2 was pretty challenging. Like it was just right. 



Also darn, I really wanted to fight Bowser and the Sensei dude in double pain mode...Oh well, at least TTYD has it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone know how to do a poll I want to make a poll in Brewster's...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone know how to do a poll I want to make a poll in Brewster's...



When you make a post, there is an option down below to make a poll, and when you submit the post you can create the poll and set it up.

Thinking about doing on on whether Mario or Luigi is better but I'm pretty sure it will be the latter.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When you make a post, there is an option down below to make a poll, and when you submit the post you can create the poll and set it up.
> 
> Thinking about doing on on whether Mario or Luigi is better but I'm pretty sure it will be the latter.



I'm doing Sportacus vs. Robbie Rotten.




Like what is wrong with me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Right here ----->


- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm doing Sportacus vs. Robbie Rotten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously Robbie Rotten is better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got my ethernet cable, because, as I was saying, my mom's movie player wasn't working.


Now I can download Tanooki Mario and Kitsune weegee :3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Flare is the shrine complete?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Right here ----->
> View attachment 196279
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



YEEE




And of course I know Robbie Rotten is better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And of course I know Robbie Rotten is better.



I think that this poll you've made is one of the greatest things you've ever done for the website, its members, and all of humanity. tysvm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait for it...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that this poll you've made is one of the greatest things you've ever done for the website, its members, and all of humanity. tysvm.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait for it...



WAIT FOR WHAT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Just wait.....


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just wait.....



Is it that in one post you'll be 1337 420 69 360 noscope mlg pro


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

BATMAN! BATMAN! BATMAAAAAAN!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

1337 face reveal?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

I'M OFFICIALLY A 1337 h@x0r dank kush swag 360 noscope mlg 420 wombo-combo doritos-and-mountain-dew swagmaster boiiiiiiiii

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'M OFFICIALLY A 1337 h@x0r dank kush swag 360 noscope mlg 420 wombo-combo doritos-and-mountain-dew swagmaster boiiiiiiiii



420/69


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Great. Now my thread's glitched due to the database error.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'M OFFICIALLY A 1337 h@x0r dank kush swag 360 noscope mlg 420 wombo-combo doritos-and-mountain-dew swagmaster boiiiiiiiii
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 196285



And here i thought you were finally going to do a face reveal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 420/69







WOMBO COMBO


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Wait shoot am I the only one who doesn't have a pear here?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Wait shoot am I the only one who doesn't have a pear here?



How dare you ash


Pear is the best fruit ever


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WOMBO COMBO



HAPPY FEET
WOMBO COMBO
OH THAT AINT FALCO
THAT AINT FALCO
OH
OHHH
OHHHHH
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
WHERE YOU AT
WHERE YOU AT
OHHHHH
WOMBO COMBOOOOO

MY **** HURTS

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> How dare you ash
> 
> 
> Pear is the best fruit ever



I donated mine to the pearlord thank you very much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I donated mine to the pearlord thank you very much



Get another one


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Get another one



eh some other time I'm saving my TBT right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> eh some other time I'm saving my TBT right now.



k that's cool




you just killed me

- - - Post Merge - - -

wth where did everyone go??



Now I've killed the thread xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry about that, just got a call that my cat Muffins passed away...I had her since I was four years old. I guess she went peacefully in her sleep...Poor baby, I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sorry about that, just got a call that my cat Muffins passed away...I had her since I was four years old. I guess she went peacefully in her sleep...Poor baby, I'm gonna miss her.



R.I.P. ((((((


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sorry about that, just got a call that my cat Muffins passed away...I had her since I was four years old. I guess she went peacefully in her sleep...Poor baby, I'm gonna miss her.



awhhh

I've had two cats and a dog die in the last few years. It's sad


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Has anyone heard the story of the lonely tack?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> awhhh
> 
> I've had two cats and a dog die in the last few years. It's sad



Yeah, it's rough....It's a sad time, but for some odd reason I've accepted it's happened...I don't know, maybe my grandpa suffering 6 months of brain cancer and eventually dying desensitized me to death or something...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, it's rough....It's a sad time, but for some odd reason I've accepted it's happened...I don't know, maybe my grandpa suffering 6 months of brain cancer and eventually dying desensitized me to death or something...



I think going through something that tragic makes you realize what it truly is, and therefore you become less afraid of it.

Idk I'm just theorizing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Has anyone heard the story of the lonely tack?



Nope.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think going through something that tragic makes you realize what it truly is, and therefore you become less afraid of it.
> 
> Idk I'm just theorizing.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I mean...Seeing someone suffer from that, when you know there's no going back, no getting better, what are you supposed to do? You just have to be there for that person until they pass. It's hard but sometimes you just have to know that it was their time to go. Of course, it's always the after-effect that gets to me. I think about my grandpa every day, I'm going to be thinking about Muffins every day...But life goes on, y'know?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sorry about that, just got a call that my cat Muffins passed away...I had her since I was four years old. I guess she went peacefully in her sleep...Poor baby, I'm gonna miss her.



I'm sorry about your cat, Ash. My dog passed away in November because of cancer. I've literally lost 3 family members within the past 6 months, so I understand what you mean about feeling desensitized to death. Please remember to take some time to mourn if you need to and take care of yourself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I mean...Seeing someone suffer from that, when you know there's no going back, no getting better, what are you supposed to do? You just have to be there for that person until they pass. It's hard but sometimes you just have to know that it was their time to go. Of course, it's always the after-effect that gets to me. I think about my grandpa every day, I'm going to be thinking about Muffins every day...But life goes on, y'know?



I've lost a lot of my favorite relatives in my lifetime, but I think losing Aunt and Uncle, who lived about 30 minutes away, really got to me. I have fond memories of being at their house every year for a traditional fall cookout. They're been gone for about 5-6 years now.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've lost a lot of my favorite relatives in my lifetime, but I think losing Aunt and Uncle, who lived about 30 minutes away, really got to me. I have fond memories of being at their house every year for a traditional fall cookout. They're been gone for about 5-6 years now.



I haven't really had anything like that...I mean, my grandpa who's lived around the block from me was the first time there was a death that really got to me..I'm fortunate not much loss has happened yet, but I know it's inevitable. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> I'm sorry about your cat, Ash. My dog passed away in November because of cancer. I've literally lost 3 family members within the past 6 months, so I understand what you mean about feeling desensitized to death. Please remember to take some time to mourn if you need to and take care of yourself.



Thank you for the kind words. I really do appreciate it...I mean, honestly, being here has been somewhat helpful to let me cope through this...I remember when my first cat, sweety died I used Mario Kart 7 to get my mind off it...They just...Help.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sorry about that, just got a call that my cat Muffins passed away...I had her since I was four years old. I guess she went peacefully in her sleep...Poor baby, I'm gonna miss her.



Rip.  My condolences <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Rip.  My condolences <3



Thank you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Great, the plastic part where it holds part of the hinge of my laptop popped out...Now I've got an exposed cord which could be damaged and ruin my screen.



What a day...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Great, the plastic part where it holds part of the hinge of my laptop popped out...Now I've got an exposed cord which could be damaged and ruin my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> What a day...



You should take a rest. I know how stress can make everything else seem stressful. If you have anyone with you at your house (or wherever you are), you should go to them. I find being around someone I love to be a good way to cope with stress and grief. They can keep your mind off of the bad things, or even talk to you about them personally.

For your laptop, you could do the same thing I did with my 3DSXL when a piece popped out, and put a piece of tape over the piece and put it back on there. If you're talking about an internal piece that holds it together, you could still see if duct tape works. It usually does.

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You should take a rest. I know how stress can make everything else seem stressful. If you have anyone with you at your house (or wherever you are), you should go to them. I find being around someone I love to be a good way to cope with stress and grief. They can keep your mind off of the bad things, or even talk to you about them personally.
> 
> For your laptop, you could do the same thing I did with my 3DSXL when a piece popped out, and put a piece of tape over the piece and put it back on there. If you're talking about an internal piece that holds it together, you could still see if duct tape works. It usually does.
> 
> I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. <3



Yeah, I'm probably just going to lay around for a bit...I got my 3DS so youtube won't be a pain to use like it is on my phone...Maybe I'll play some Mario sunshine or something.

Thank you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I'm probably just going to lay around for a bit...I got my 3DS so youtube won't be a pain to use like it is on my phone...Maybe I'll play some Mario sunshine or something.
> 
> Thank you.


Yw ash ^^


Yeah go play some SM Sunshine. Maybe shoot water at a strollin stu for me...?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Here we go boiiiis


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

I HAVE AWAKEN...

from my nap


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Here we go boiiiis



I rly want to play this game now but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

IT'S THE BOIS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196291 IT'S THE BOIS



GIT EM WITH THA FLUDD BOIIII

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does Mario have low HP? He's like hunched over or something.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GIT EM WITH THA FLUDD BOIIII
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, does Mario have low HP? He's like hunched over or something.



Yes, It cost me a ton of HP to get a good pic of Stu. 



Also i always play the Petey level before the first world in Blanco hills. It's a tradition.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey let's beat the pachinko level


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey peeps!  I was wondering about something for my Villager Shop.
I refurbishing and I was wondering if I should list the Villagers by the First letter (ex. 'A') for the spoiler or make it for each different species?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey peeps!  I was wondering about something for my Villager Shop.
> I refurbishing and I was wondering if I should list the Villagers by the First letter (ex. 'A') for the spoiler or make it for each different species?



I've never seen the species one done before that could be good. But I don't think it really matters, as both options work .


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey peeps!  I was wondering about something for my Villager Shop.
> I refurbishing and I was wondering if I should list the Villagers by the First letter (ex. 'A') for the spoiler or make it for each different species?



Ooh, could go either way.. Whichever one is less cluttered I guess.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I've never seen the species one done before that could be good. But I don't think it really matters, as both options work .



Okay! Ty  I think I'll go with the species one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, could go either way.. Whichever one is less cluttered I guess.



Ty


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Hey peeps!  I was wondering about something for my Villager Shop.
> I refurbishing and I was wondering if I should list the Villagers by the First letter (ex. 'A') for the spoiler or make it for each different species?



You could do both


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Whoa, I found this weird glitch in Ricco harbor...lemme upload it real quick

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://youtu.be/ee8vsrnuyAk


Here it is. Just some amusing little glitch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Whoa, I found this weird glitch in Ricco harbor...lemme upload it real quick
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG I FOUND YOU ON YOUTUBE!!

I'm gonna follow you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I gtg for now I have a friend coming over and she's having a lot of personal issues so I want to help her.

I'll probably be back on later tonight after I take a shower for school.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG I FOUND YOU ON YOUTUBE!!
> 
> I'm gonna follow you ^^
> 
> ...



Alright, see ya later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Since my friend isn't here yet, I have one more thing to tell you...

Here's a snail to brighten your day.
Remember to take life slowly


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Man this pachinko machine level is really functional and not glitchy. 


I did beat it first try it's really  not that hard


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay so my friend left. She was only here for 15 min xDD

I just downloaded the models for Tanooki Mario and Kitsune Luigi. They both have that really cute scarf around their neck, too.
And I found out that the models I downloaded comes with the regular and invincible forms (you remember the white leaf right?) so I'm really happy about that ^^

Gotta figure out how I'm gonna fit them in the scene, and then I'll start working on their poses. 



Also while working on scholarships and an essay I should have had done like 2 months ago lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Okay so my friend left. She was only here for 15 min xDD
> 
> I just downloaded the models for Tanooki Mario and Kitsune Luigi. They both have that really cute scarf around their neck, too.
> And I found out that the models I downloaded comes with the regular and invincible forms (you remember the white leaf right?) so I'm really happy about that ^^
> ...



I'm pretty sure doing 3d models is a lot more important than silly scholarships.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

The best video on Youtube ---->





- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm pretty sure doing 3d models is a lot more important than silly scholarships.



Truth.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The best video on Youtube ---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really is YouTube's best video.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

This is my favorite scene from the christmas episode ---->


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is my favorite scene from the christmas episode ---->



YES




my god the water in sunshine is unbelievable it's so pretty...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

When you're about to pull a prank on your friend:









I'm sorry I keep posting youtube videos they're just so funny tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I swear this is the last but this just made me laugh out loud really hard xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When you're about to pull a prank on your friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean early spingenob is priceless. It's great.




"Spingenob"
"SPINGENOB"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

K I lied xDDD

This is actual footage of me writing an essay --->


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> K I lied xDDD
> 
> This is actual footage of me writing an essay --->



Same. Honestly I thought it was me for a minute!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

sighghg.. putting together a post is too hard rip me. I'm only halfway done with my villager thread


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Holy f I have 6 scholarships to fill out xDD

This oughta be fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Holy f I have 6 scholarships to fill out xDD

This oughta be fun


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

potato is my favorite color


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

we're going on a trip

on our favorite rocketship


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

dupe


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

my foot itches and i just spilled a cup of juice over my carpet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

When people as me how I draw so well







And holy f I have 6 scholarships to fill out xDDD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

its hot in my house, again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


>



"im trasey and welcome to my villager thread"


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> its hot in my house, again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lolololll . I wish i could just say that

too many things to put in spoilerskmssssms


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

What the...What did i miss? I was just getting the 100 coin shine in gelato beach...And...like...what...?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> When people as me how I draw so well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spongebob was always an entertaining show for me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> What the...What did i miss? I was just getting the 100 coin shine in gelato beach...And...like...what...?



Yeah, sometimes the thread is slower than molasses, and sometimes two hurricanes happen in like 3 minutes.

That's the miscellaneous!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah, sometimes the thread is slower than molasses, and sometimes two hurricanes happen in like 3 minutes.
> 
> That's the miscellaneous!



-insert laugh track-


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> lolololll . I wish i could just say that
> 
> too many things to put in spoilerskmssssms



i wish u luck trasey


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i wish u luck trasey



ty bb
same to you for your hot house

i'm burning up too rip


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> ty bb
> same to you for your hot house
> 
> i'm burning up too rip



and i know im gonna be cold in the morning when i wake up rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> ty bb
> same to you for your hot house
> 
> i'm burning up too rip


Ayyy I'm burning too.


Also hope your editing of the thread goes smoothly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Omg I'm so hungry all of a sudden T.T

Also if anyone wants to know for whatever reason, my current cumulative weighted HS GPA is 3.97. *I'm killin it.*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I'm so hungry all of a sudden T.T
> 
> Also if anyone wants to know for whatever reason, my current cumulative weighted HS GPA is 3.97. *I'm killin it.*



Killing it indeed.



I usually average a 3.5...I got a 3.95 in my first semester of freshman year but I doubt it'll eber happen again.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

What's a Gpa :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> What's a Gpa :/



Grade point average. It's an average of all the grades you get in a semester. An a is a 4, b is 3, etc


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

all this fancy talk, i'm just in the 2nd semester of grade 10

- - - Post Merge - - -

in Canada (atleast in Nova Scotia) we use numbers instead of letters


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> all this fancy talk, i'm just in the 2nd semester of grade 10



Same. I don't even pay attention to my GPA, either i get an A or I dont.. if I dont my mom throws a fit.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

can my math grade get any lower


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> can my math grade get any lower



It's still probably higher than mine, as of right now, i'll be taking a grade 10 math at work class in grade 11 :/


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> can my math grade get any lower



Doubt it's as low as mine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

I forgot how great this song was.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I forgot how great this song was.



I loved tbat episode. 


Sorry I'm all wonky  in my typing my phone is stupid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

My math grade at the end of the 9 weeks was like a 93 or something.

Pre-calculus rocks man. Can't wait to take calculus in college.




I'm not even being sarcastic is that sad ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My math grade at the end of the 9 weeks was like a 93 or something.
> 
> Pre-calculus rocks man. Can't wait to take calculus in college.
> 
> ...



It's starting to scare me just how similar you are to one of my friends who graduated last year.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My math grade at the end of the 9 weeks was like a 93 or something.
> 
> Pre-calculus rocks man. Can't wait to take calculus in college.
> 
> ...



Calculus scares the hell out of me..D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

This will literally be me walking away from high school.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This will literally be me walking away from high school.



Same!!! 



Also the rocket nozzle super jump was just recorded and Is being uploaded as we speak.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also the rocket nozzle super jump was just recorded and Is being uploaded as we speak.



Tbh i've been wanting to see that for a really long time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh i've been wanting to see that for a really long time.




Trust me it's like the best glitch ever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

One watermelon, fresh from the manure fields, your sporkiness.




I can't help but die laughing every time I see this xDDD


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Super Mario Sunshine...

What a great game! 

However, I absolutely hate the Pianta Village mission where everything is in lava.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpY15Bxyq90 Feast your eyes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Super Mario Sunshine...
> 
> What a great game!
> 
> However, I absolutely hate the Pianta Village mission where everything is in lava.



That one's frustrating...I've found a way to cheat at it by walking on the fences and climbing a tree.


Really the worst level is the 8th mission of Bianco hills. It's just really boring...But you can do the Rocket Nozzle Super Jump with it, so...It's special. <3


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That one's frustrating...I've found a way to cheat at it by walking on the fences and climbing a tree.


I kept spinning near a pond to make the lava disappear by sprinkling it with the droplets that fell. XD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I kept spinning near a pond to make the lava disappear by sprinkling it with the droplets that fell. XD



I used to try that too...Oh man, that level was really something...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpY15Bxyq90 Feast your eyes



This reminds me of that glitch on SM64DS where if you shoot yourself into a certain part of the mountain on Bob-omb Battlefield with the cannon in the big rock, you'll fly 500 ft in the air.

Can't find a video, but I've done it before.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

this is a really weird question and i dont even watch mlp (because half of the fandom is cringe) but im trying to prove a point to my friend:

do i seem more like fluttershy or twilight sparkle?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This reminds me of that glitch on SM64DS where if you shoot yourself into a certain part of the mountain on Bob-omb Battlefield with the cannon in the big rock, you'll fly 500 ft in the air.
> 
> Can't find a video, but I've done it before.



That so? That actually sounds really fun. 


Why's there always a glitch in 64 that my amazing sunshine glitches remind you of...?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> this is a really weird question and i dont even watch mlp (because half of the fandom is cringe) but im trying to prove a point to my friend:
> 
> do i seem more like fluttershy or twilight sparkle?



I literally don't know anything about those two character besides the way they look xDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I literally don't know anything about those two character besides the way they look xDD



I was gonna say the same thing honestly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That so? That actually sounds really fun.
> 
> 
> Why's there always a glitch in 64 that my amazing sunshine glitches remind you of...?




Because what sunshine has done, 64 did better. 






jk the water is more beautiful in sunshine tbh


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I was gonna say the same thing honestly.



um fluttershy is well shy, and kind and cares about animals and whatnot

and twilight um reads books and?? (idk how to describe her??)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> um fluttershy is well shy, and kind and cares about animals and whatnot
> 
> and twilight um reads books and?? (idk how to describe her??)



Flutter definitely


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Because what sunshine has done, 64 did better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...GENESIS DOES

WHAT NINTEN-DON'T



Except it doesn't. Genesis is inferior in every single way, apart from having Sonic 3 and Knuckles, one of the best 2D platformers of all time.




Also don't get me started on what else Sunshine does better than 64...



Like the physics
even the physics are like top notch in sunshine. Best physics in a mario game period


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well...GENESIS DOES
> 
> WHAT NINTEN-DON'T
> 
> ...



Bro, who cares about physics in a MARIO game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Bro, who cares about physics in a MARIO game.



Ikr like he consistently defies physics with his flea-like jumping skills.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Bro, who cares about physics in a MARIO game.



I mean like, Sunshine just plays better than 64 and even Galaxy/Galaxy 2. It just does. By physics I just meant the way Mario moves.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well...GENESIS DOES
> 
> WHAT NINTEN-DON'T



Oh boiii that genesis really got us...


Only in processing speed. xDD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I mean like, Sunshine just plays better than 64 and even Galaxy/Galaxy 2. It just does. By physics I just meant the way Mario moves.



How can a game that's far worse than the games you listed PLAY better?

(actually it's better than galaxy 1&2, those made me sick and were overrated imo)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh boiii that genesis really got us...
> 
> 
> Only in processing speed. xDD



Yeah, basically. At least that blast processing gave us sonic 3 & knuckles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> How can a game that's far worse than the games you listed PLAY better?



Far worse?




BOI.

Ignore that attachment the gif isn't working


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well...GENESIS DOES
> 
> WHAT NINTEN-DON'T
> 
> ...



ninten-dont
im laughing omg


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ninten-dont
> im laughing omg



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7nsBoqJ6s8


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

GUYS!


















































































...hi.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> GUYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOOOO HOWS IT GOIN'


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> GUYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long time no see

Also I donated 1 tbt a while back


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

WHOA, YOU GO BIG GUY!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm actually always caught up with the thread, but I haven't posted much.
Anyway, I made a blog!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> I'm actually always caught up with the thread, but I haven't posted much.
> Anyway, I made a blog!



That so? On here?


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ayyy I'm burning too.
> 
> 
> Also hope your editing of the thread goes smoothly.



tyty


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

hi


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I'm so hungry all of a sudden T.T
> 
> Also if anyone wants to know for whatever reason, my current cumulative weighted HS GPA is 3.97. *I'm killin it.*



NOICEEE 
Mine is 4.2 due to ap classes


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> tyty



did'ya finish it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> I'm actually always caught up with the thread, but I haven't posted much.
> Anyway, I made a blog!



ooh, cool!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> NOICEEE
> Mine is 4.2 due to ap classes



Ah, AP Classes...I don't have the patience or desire for those.
I know, I'm a terrible student...





Also everyone vote Super Mario Sunshine on my 3D mario poll.


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

egg


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> GUYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU NEED TO TALK MORE ON HERE TFFF ;((( <<3


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Geometry is hell.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh god I feel stupid in front of all these guys taking advanced/ap classes like I'm just a stupid person I can't help it ;-;


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, AP Classes...I don't have the patience or desire for those.
> I know, I'm a terrible student...
> 
> 
> ...



I only have one AP class and it's english :9( We don't offer a lot here so... it's the only honors clss rip


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm in the highest grade 10 history class available in my school..... I love history, aced a grade 12 history test in grade 9


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That so? On here?


Yep! http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6717-&#9834;-Mistwood-Day-1-March-24th-2017-&#9834;

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I'm in the highest grade 10 history class available in my school..... I love history, aced a grade 12 history test in grade 9



I love history too! But what really fascinates me is religion.  Can't wait to take a World Religions Class.


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm in the highest grade 10 history class available in my school..... I love history, aced a grade 12 history test in grade 9


Congrats!
History isn't my favorite, but I enjoy learning about the past.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

KKJLK


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

-bangs head on the wall-

hey maybe this will make me smarter so I can feel loved again.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> -bangs head on the wall-
> 
> hey maybe this will make me smarter so I can feel loved again.



REMEMBER


NOBODY WANTS TO BE A SCRUMPFY


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

im going to bed now, im tired (even though i napped like 4 hours ago)


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im going to bed now, im tired (even though i napped like 4 hours ago)



GN bb sleep well


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> REMEMBER
> 
> 
> NOBODY WANTS TO BE A SCRUMPFY



So true. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> im going to bed now, im tired (even though i napped like 4 hours ago)



g'night.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

LOLOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also everyone vote Super Mario Sunshine on my 3D mario poll.



Nah


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Trasey said:


> KMS PLZ
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Er you might want to get rid of that image in that case...

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Nah



;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The interviewer from Ringside in Rhythm heaven is so adorable and I love her


----------



## Trasey (Mar 26, 2017)

i keep replying rip utt


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

http://www.toysrus.com/buy/plush-vi...ve-pokemon-piplup-large-plush-t18382-23062546

Can someone buy me this Piplup is like my favorite


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://www.toysrus.com/buy/plush-vi...ve-pokemon-piplup-large-plush-t18382-23062546
> 
> Can someone buy me this Piplup is like my favorite



Whatcha gon' do wit it?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Whatcha gon' do wit it?



Hug it and use it as a pillow and put it next to my tiny piplup plush.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hug it and use it as a pillow and put it next to my tiny piplup plush.



_DISGUSTING_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> _DISGUSTING_



LET ME LOVE CUTE THINGS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> LET ME LOVE CUTE THINGS



The next big quote on Dateline NBC....


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyways, my good friends here at the miscellaneous...


Am I stupid?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyways, my good friends here at the miscellaneous...
> 
> 
> Am I stupid?



I could say no, but... the love of Super Mario Sunshine.....

jk you're not stupid ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyways, my good friends here at the miscellaneous...
> 
> 
> Am I stupid?



_nooo_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Check out this Meowser model boiiis


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196308
> Check out this Meowser model boiiis



stahp playing doctor in Blender pls


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> stahp playing doctor in Blender pls



nooooooo blender is where it's at boi



I'm gonna try to pose this model tomorrow


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

You know for once I almost feel tired. What a miracle...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know for once I almost feel tired. What a miracle...



I'm like literally almost fighting sleep just so I can talk to you guys.

I'm so alone at school ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm like literally almost fighting sleep just so I can talk to you guys.
> 
> I'm so alone at school ;-;




I can relate to that...:/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

I rly should go to bed tho. So I can wake up tomorrow morning and not feel tired all day, so I can spend my time after school on Blender instead of napping ^^

Goodnight all. I'll prob be having nightmares about SM Sunshine tonight


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

eh, i have a group of friends at school.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I rly should go to bed tho. So I can wake up tomorrow morning and not feel tired all day, so I can spend my time after school on Blender instead of napping ^^
> 
> Goodnight all. I'll prob be having nightmares about SM Sunshine tonight



G'night! Get some rest for me, because we all know I can't get any.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> eh, i have a group of friends at school.



I have a very small group of friends. Hardly see them this semester though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm like that weirdo who feels like they don't belong in said Group though. I mean that's just a given anywhere with me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

Night 64, i'll be up until Beth comes for the night shift.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Night 64, i'll be up until Beth comes for the night shift.



Well, you're stuck with the Scrumf until then. Yay, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 26, 2017)

It's ok y'all, once you're done with HS you'll never talk to your HS friends ever again even tho I didn't have many. 'Least that's what happened to me.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Welp, time for me to hit the hay.

Goodnight Everybody!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Night 64, i'll be up until Beth comes for the night shift.



I'm here b


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 27, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> It's ok y'all, once you're done with HS you'll never talk to your HS friends ever again even tho I didn't have many. 'Least that's what happened to me.



I'm still talk to my high school friends who I considered close in high school, in fact they're still my best friends. And by like close I mean 3 haha, that's all I need. I've made 0 close friends at uni so I'm glad I still have them. As for every else at my high school, I couldn't care less about a good majority of them lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm awake


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm awake



Same.

I really didn't want to get out of my bed this morning .-.

Guess where I'm going after achool.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same.
> 
> I really didn't want to get out of my bed this morning .-.
> 
> Guess where I'm going after achool.



McDonald's? Idk lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm awake



My shift is over good night


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> McDonald's? Idk lol



My bed boi


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My bed boi



Your staying home? Luckkky


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

No it's not time to be awake yet please kill me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No it's not time to be awake yet please kill me



What time is it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Your staying home? Luckkky



you're


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What time is it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I woke up at 6:30. Because I don't sleep it's just a lot worse.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I woke up at 6:30. Because I don't sleep it's just a lot worse.



Then maybe, just a thought, go to sleep earlier


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Then maybe, just a thought, go to sleep earlier



_Oh, I try._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Your staying home? Luckkky



No I'm just going to my bed when I get home.

Omg I literally feel like crap atm


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I think I'm gonna reset my main town


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I think I'm gonna reset my main town



REMEMBER

NOBODY WANTS TO BE A SCRUMFY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welp, time to go to skool.
If you're in EST, i'll be home at 2:30.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> REMEMBER
> 
> NOBODY WANTS TO BE A SCRUMFY
> 
> ...



I already can't find a good layout


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I already can't find a good layout



name the town Pearfeld.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> name the town Pearfeld.



Lol good luck with that one


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

We have a substitute teacher in my history class right now and he like ditched us...Like he's just gone. Right out of the door. 10/10 sub


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> We have a substitute teacher in my history class right now and he like ditched us...Like he's just gone. Right out of the door. 10/10 sub



Oh how I love subs

Eat fresh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oh how I love subs
> 
> Eat fresh



Nah, who needs to eat fresh when you have freaky-fast delivery?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where did all these tags about pinkcotton come from? Like there were some but did a lot more come up...?


...and why is there no Scrumf worship?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, who needs to eat fresh when you have freaky-fast delivery?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What about the pear tags smh

#pearlivesmatter

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once our teacher just didn't show up to class (this was like year 7 I think). So kids starting making houses out of desks and other normal things that 12 year olds do. Some kids even went walking around, saw the teacher we were supposed to be having and she was so stupid she just had a conversation with them and told them they better get back to class.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What about the pear tags smh
> 
> #pearlivesmatter



I'd insert a pear tag but I need to keep yuri and gamecube>n64 in there. My life depends on it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd insert a pear tag but I need to keep yuri and gamecube>n64 in there. My life depends on it.



Your priorities are out of wack


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Your priorities are out of wack



I know. 


Okay fine I'll add a pear tag


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> Okay fine I'll add a pear tag



cheers ash

Sending thank you pear


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> cheers ash
> 
> Sending thank you pear



Yessss thank you now I don't have to feel like I don't belong.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yessss now I don't have to feel like I don't belong.



From peasant to pear peasant


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> From peasant to pear peasant



You mean _pear_sant


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You mean _pear_sant



I'm slightly disappointed in myself for not thinking of that one

It's 1am I'm slightly stupid


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Where did all these tags about pinkcotton come from? Like there were some but did a lot more come up...?


Well, I put a new one yesterday, so it might be that, but everything else was all there. I also put the i ♡ pink tag about a week ago, meaning the color.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Well, I put a new one yesterday, so it might be that, but everything else was all there. I also put the i ♡ pink tag about a week ago, meaning the color.



I see. For some reason i thought it like blew up in the tags or something.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm at school on the computer #savage

Tomorrow I have to go to a curriculum contest for Physics and Accounting rip mee


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

For some reason, I can't stand having two of the same species in my town. :/


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> For some reason, I can't stand having two of the same species in my town. :/



Loool you'd hate my town then!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

I rly want to be on here but I also rrrrrrealy want to go outside T.T


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Loool you'd hate my town then!


It's actually quite nice. :3

But... not sure what to think about my town...

Would get both Rosie and Kid Cat if it wasn't for this problem. :/
W.Link and Chief as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Well, I put a new one yesterday, so it might be that, but everything else was all there. I also put the i ♡ pink tag about a week ago, meaning the color.



"Pink is the mom friend" makes me crack up every single time I see it xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey, I'm alive. 



So I found an old Gamecube at my mom's boyfriend's old house(we were setting up a spot to bury my cat next to where his dogs were) and it had a copy of Smash Bros. Melee in it. Because I had got my Gamecube from dad's(It's the cool silver one which is way better than the purple one) we decided to take it home. Melee is a good game. I never played it before, but man, is it solid.

Captain Falcon is like amazing. <3


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hey, I'm alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently Jigglypuff is a top tier.

Honestly thought it was in Low or Mid tier.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Apparently Jigglypuff is a top tier.
> 
> Honestly thought it was in Low or Mid tier.



Yeah, I noticed that...I was wondering what was up. Of course everyone's going to love Fox because he's the best or whatever, I don't know. Captain Falcon is my boy, even if I wanted to give into the temptation of playing Link. He was the first character I ever played as, back in '08 when I got Brawl.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hey, I'm alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indigo gamecube is still pretty cool tho 

I actually found a rainbow tie dye skin to put on it to make it even more beautiful xDD

tbh I hate the smash bros series. Never thought it was that interesting (I love those assist trophies tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and the first Smash Bros game was *on the N64 BOIIII*


N64 - 1      GCN - 0


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

weee


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Indigo gamecube is still pretty cool tho
> 
> I actually found a rainbow tie dye skin to put on it to make it even more beautiful xDD
> 
> ...



But what does having a first game have to do with a system being better...? Final Fantasy X is better than the first Final Fantasy game on NES, SNES, and PS1(Yes X>VII FIGHT ME) but that doesn't make the PS2 the superior console(Eh, PS2 is pretty dang good though). 


Honestly I kinda said that just to diss on FFVII




Anyways, Flare I hope you enjoy that 69th bell. You needed to have 69 bells boi


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyways, Flare I hope you enjoy that 69th bell. You needed to have 69 bells boi


I've been blessed.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I've been blessed.



The wait for my signature is KILLING me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Man, talking about 3D mario games really brings out the worst BEST of us.



And I love it. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But what does having a first game have to do with a system being better...?



Cause it's that first impression boi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> I've been blessed.



the sun  on the left looks like it's having some king of spasm for some reason idk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

You know what's a really good Pokemon?




Noctowl. Noctowl is like the best bird Pokemon.

Staraptor's good too.
So is Dodrio...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Guys look at this:


Mario's hands have their own models xDDD
This has made my day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know what's a really good Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy the legendary birds from Gen 1. Especially Zapdos.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my 1400th post yall ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Guys look at this:
> View attachment 196601
> Mario's hands have their own models xDDD
> This has made my day.
> ...



I love those hand models.

Honestly just use those instead of Mario and Luigi.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning pearsants


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Good morning pearsants



omg I've always wanted to be a pearsant lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I love those hand models.
> 
> Honestly just use those instead of Mario and Luigi.



That would be hilarious but I want this picture to be legit.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's my favorite, most prized Pokemon card of all time. My shiny Secret Rare Empoleon. It was a nice, warm, summer day. I got Majora's Mask 3D, I got to talk to my ex like, voice to voice that day, and I was going to Meijer to buy some Pokemon packs...I bought some Next Destinies, some Boundaries Crossed, and one single Plasma Freeze. The other packs had nothing, but I pulled the SR Empoleon. It was the card I wanted more than any other. I finally got it. my life was complete. It was my third Secret Rare, actually, I got two of the Boundaries Crossed secret rares on my Christmas Vacation(Yesssss <3). But this was special. my favorite Pokemon of all time...I finally got it. I continued on my way, playing Majora's Mask(Second best Zelda everrrrrr next to Twilight Princess) and thinking about how much I loved my ex. It was a good day.



Seriously every single Ultra Rare in my Pokemon binder has some story behind it. I really do think it's my prized possession, all the memories it's brought.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I've always wanted to be a pearsant lol



It's an honour in my opinion


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

IM SUCH A NERD MY GOD

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Good morning pearsants



Thank you for calling me such an honorable term, pearlord.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Omg the tail has it's own model too!!!!!
What the heck am I supposed to do with this xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196603
> Omg the tail has it's own model too!!!!!
> What the heck am I supposed to do with this xDDD



Give the hands tails.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyIpijrLlcM This is the best video on Youtube


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyIpijrLlcM This is the best video on Youtube



What did I just watch


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What did I just watch



The best video on youtube.






I lost it at holographic map


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What did I just watch



Same


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

By the way who was the idiot who designed the apple earbuds?

Like...They're just uncomfortable and they don't fit well it's like...Bleugh. 
This is why I don't buy apple products. I'm only borrowing these because my headphones are busted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Give the hands tails.





Here you go


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196604
> Here you go


Not sure how I feel about this


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196604
> Here you go



TENOUTTATEN


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> By the way who was the idiot who designed the apple earbuds?
> 
> Like...They're just uncomfortable and they don't fit well it's like...Bleugh.
> This is why I don't buy apple products. I'm only borrowing these because my headphones are busted.


Apple doesn't doesn't have to design products for your weirdly shaped ears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Apple doesn't doesn't have to design products for your weirdly shaped ears



My ears are fine thank you very much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Look at those 10 guests stalking us

yall need to check out my flying Mario hands they're tenouttaten


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My ears are fine thank you very much





Spoiler:  found this picture looking for odd shaped ears wtf


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Spoiler:  found this picture looking for odd shaped ears wtf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196605



Oh god no


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Scarred


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i want hot cocoa ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i want hot cocoa ;-;



Me too. I could go for some hot cocoa right about now.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Me too. I could go for some hot cocoa right about now.



my house is hot but i still would like a cup of hot cocoa.

i have a bunch of mix that i haven't got around to using


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

We have some beautiful tags in this thread. Like "ur mum sucks eggs", so much meaning.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

I can't stop listening to that 4kids Evangelion opening, help me.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> my house is hot but i still would like a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> i have a bunch of mix that i haven't got around to using



Send some over, I'd like some hot cocoa


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Send some over, I'd like some hot cocoa



i'll be that one person that drinks hot cocoa in summer i bet

- - - Post Merge - - -

and spring

- - - Post Merge - - -

do i even have any mugs??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Honestly I prefer a nice cold glass of Chocolate Milk over hot cocoa but hot cocoa is still pretty good.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly I prefer a nice cold glass of Chocolate Milk over hot cocoa but hot cocoa is still pretty good.



I love chocolate milk more than pears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I love chocolate milk more than pears


...





what


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

any1 know some art words?

or can u guys do some cool stuff with the word "atelier"?

or some tea themed words? like Chai or something

guess what im doing btw


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

I hate when I open a .dae in Blender and it's like ginormous:


Like jesus maybe Godzilla Mario should be a new thing or something.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pure shock made me laugh 

I know it's crazee


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate when I open a .dae in Blender and it's like ginormous:
> View attachment 196606
> Like jesus maybe Godzilla Mario should be a new thing or something.



HIS BOOT TO BIG FOR HIS FEET


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Whoever ripped this ruined his face---->

rip tanooki mario


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hate when I open a .dae in Blender and it's like ginormous:
> View attachment 196606
> Like jesus maybe Godzilla Mario should be a new thing or something.



Honestly I couldn't tell what that was for the longest time.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

should my sideblog be creepy art (like monster ocs and witchsonas and etc. not really creepy i know)

or normal art? (like disney princesses, gijinkas, pokemon etc.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> should my sideblog be creepy art (like monster ocs and witchsonas and etc. not really creepy i know)
> 
> or normal art? (like disney princesses, gijinkas, pokemon etc.)



Make it rip tanooki mario that's pretty creepy




 I really hope I can fix it tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> should my sideblog be creepy art (like monster ocs and witchsonas and etc. not really creepy i know)
> 
> or normal art? (like disney princesses, gijinkas, pokemon etc.)



I'd put gijinkas in the creepy art section to be honest


But really if you want to do it both then just do it both. A general art blog never hurt anyone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'd put gijinkas in the creepy art section to be honest
> 
> 
> But really if you want to do it both then just do it both. A general art blog never hurt anyone.



You piqued my interest.

Now I regret ever looking up gijinka .-.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You piqued my interest.
> View attachment 196609
> Now I regret ever looking up gijinka .-.



especially the pokemon ones can be creepy tbh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You piqued my interest.
> View attachment 196609
> Now I regret ever looking up gijinka .-.



Literally what I just did


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You piqued my interest.
> View attachment 196609
> Now I regret ever looking up gijinka .-.





Don't we all


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

im hungryy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

I just went outside and walked around while eating cinnamon toast, and I became so immersed in the toast I forgot I was even alive ;-;


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just went outside and walked around while eating cinnamon toast, and I became so immersed in the toast I forgot I was even alive ;-;



why where you eating toast outside?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

My one cat left my room so I went to go find another cat to love, but then I remembered I don't have another cat.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> why where you eating toast outside?



Because why not?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> why where you eating toast outside?



Because I could.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm going out for breakfast soon yum

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda feel like pancakes but I hate pancakes


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm going out for breakfast soon yum
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I kinda feel like pancakes but I hate pancakes



i havent been to ihop in like 2 years


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i havent been to ihop in like 2 years



What's ihop


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What's ihop



A really mediocre pancake joint in the US.



Like...I'd much rather go to the Original Pancake House in Troy, Michigan. That place is the best...They've got really thick cut bacon, and fresh squeezed orange juice...and the pancakes aren't thick and rubbery. 



My grandma's pancakes are still the best tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> A really mediocre pancake joint in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



American pancakes are like super thick right? I think the ones we have are thick and thats why I don't like them lol. I'll stick to crepes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

I showed you Godzilla Mario, and now I give you...


Godzilla Weegee




I'm gonna be sad if they messed up this guy's face too


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> American pancakes are like super thick right? I think the ones we have are thick and thats why I don't like them lol. I'll stick to crepes.



Yeah, I can't stand thick pancakes. My grandma makes them all thin and crispy on the edges. They're really wonderful....Like, being thick and fluffy are just a lot more filling.






I never understood pancakes with eggs though. Those don't mix at all to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I showed you Godzilla Mario, and now I give you...
> View attachment 196611
> Godzilla Weegee
> 
> ...



That's thicc


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> American pancakes are like super thick right? I think the ones we have are thick and thats why I don't like them lol. I'll stick to crepes.




This is kinda what my pancakes look like. I love them thick and cooked just enough that it's not goopy or whatever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

THEY MESSED IT UP!!


RIP WEEGEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't give photo proof it's too much to bear Dx


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I would gag if it tired to eat that. I don't even like doughnuts.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> A really mediocre pancake joint in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my new yorker self will never know true pancakes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> my new yorker self will never know true pancakes



Are NY pancakes somehow different than other kinds?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I would gag if it tired to eat that. I don't even like doughnuts.



I don't mind donuts but yeah, that thicck stack of pancakes just seems too filling.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I just effectively killed three threads at once


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Are NY pancakes somehow different than other kinds?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



howdid ya kill the threads

- - - Post Merge - - -

and what threads were they lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> howdid ya kill the threads
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and what threads were they lol



Whenever I'm the last poster in a thread and nobody posts for a little while I like to say I killed the threads.
It was this one and one of the threads in Brewster's.


Speaking of Brewster's, I'm surprised discussions are actually civil today there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think I just effectively killed three threads at once



Sry I was outside again praying for the well being of mutated tanooki Mario and kitsune Luigi


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i only have 2 good tumblr urls ergh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

My back is killing me please send replacement spines.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

anyone remember in sinnoh,, that trainer that traded you a haunter?

holding an everstone?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My back is killing me please send replacement spines.



Here you go


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> anyone remember in sinnoh,, that trainer that traded you a haunter?
> 
> holding an everstone?



Yep! I got so excited only to be disappointed...That was...Three years ago...My god, I first played Pokemon three years ago. Where does the time go...

Now I have an emerald cart so I can just catch Gengar in the haunted mansion. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 196614



<3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> anyone remember in sinnoh,, that trainer that traded you a haunter?
> 
> holding an everstone?



Yeah
I'm pretty sure I threw my DS in rage at that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yep! I got so excited only to be disappointed...That was...Three years ago...My god, I first played Pokemon three years ago. Where does the time go...



That's cute ^^

I started playing about seven years ago xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> anyone remember in sinnoh,, that trainer that traded you a haunter?
> 
> holding an everstone?



tbh I have pearl version and I don't remember that.
I probably wouldn't care anyways.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

o for my tumblr name do u guys prefer the name

forestwolves
or 
enchantia?

its an art blog (dunno what type of art yet) btw and sorry for all these cringe questions


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's cute ^^
> 
> I started playing about seven years ago xDD



Who'd have thought in 4th/5th grade I thought Pokemon was lame...I saw the show eventually and I was like..."eh", but then when I played Platinum(Objectively perfect pokemon game), I was floored. Like...How cool is Pokemon!?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Yeah
> I'm pretty sure I threw my DS in rage at that



i have rage quitted so many 3ds games tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

am i the only person who re-fights the elite 4 and the champion out of bordom?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Who'd have thought in 4th/5th grade I thought Pokemon was lame...I saw the show eventually and I was like..."eh", but then when I played Platinum(Objectively perfect pokemon game), I was floored. Like...How cool is Pokemon!?



I used to be obsessed with pokemon when I was in 5th/6th grade.

I switched over to Super Mario eventually. Never grew outta that lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have rage quitted so many 3ds games tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> am i the only person who re-fights the elite 4 and the champion out of bordom?



Probably. I get sick of battling at the end of every game, I really just kinda want to catch stuff.





Except in gen V where they made battles really thrilling and like...Ooooh, it was GOOD.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

But tbh I gotta give credit to pokemon cause I used to draw them all the time, and that really improved my art skill. I learned how to properly draw things because I used to draw fan made pokemon all the time.


Like legit some of the drawings i made in 6th grade look really good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> am i the only person who re-fights the elite 4 and the champion out of bordom?



I do it to level up my pokemon. That's how my sceptile on sapphire is like level 89 right now ^^


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

guys i found some cute animal pictures

- - - Post Merge - - -

im gonna share em all

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm wearing my favourite shoes, happy beth


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I used to be obsessed with pokemon when I was in 5th/6th grade.
> 
> I switched over to Super Mario eventually. Never grew outta that lol






You wanna see obsessed with Pokemon, look no further...
I used to be obsessed with Zelda, back when I was 6, I used to pretend I lived in Hyrule and fought Ganon and stuff. I still love Zelda...Zelda's the best...





Please excuse the messy room my cat was lying there for days and she really loved that sock I still need to clean it up


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

dude oreo  is my favorite internet cat omg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196616
> 
> 
> You wanna see obsessed with Pokemon, look no further...
> ...


 Alrighty blame your cat for having a messy room


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i hope one day im the crazy cat lady.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have 0 cats but im getting there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> View attachment 196616
> 
> 
> You wanna see obsessed with Pokemon, look no further...
> I used to be obsessed with Zelda, back when I was 6, I used to pretend I lived in Hyrule and fought Ganon and stuff. I still love Zelda...Zelda's the best...



Yeah I have like >20 cards. They're all in a plastic bag, too.

But I have a lot of SMB stuff. I even have a big Mario doll that I like to hug when I'm sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i hope one day im the crazy cat lady.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i have 0 cats but im getting there



I had like 30 cats before I moved about 9 years ago.

Now I have 2 xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Alrighty blame your cat for having a messy room



Well I had to do something for her, she was dying. And she really liked that sock for some reason.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i still didnt make myself a cup of hot cocoa


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still didnt make myself a cup of hot cocoa



Disappointed


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Disappointed



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O1hM-k3aUY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Good news! Tanooki Mario is no longer a cyclops!

But that nose color still throws me off a bit...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O1hM-k3aUY



You ahve a bloody video for everything


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O1hM-k3aUY



ash how do you always have videos appropriate for the situation?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You ahve a bloody video for everything



I know, it's wonderful.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

wel i got ninja'd by beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> wel i got ninja'd by beth



Pear ninja


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm really sad rn because those ears shouldn't have pink on them and idk how to fix it T.T


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Pear ninja



http://img.memecdn.com/ninja-pear_o_1192454.jpg


Not a video but this is what pear ninjas do, right?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://img.memecdn.com/ninja-pear_o_1192454.jpg
> 
> 
> Not a video but this is what pear ninjas do, right?



You'll never know my secrets

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn that marijuana thread really took off


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You'll never know my secrets
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Damn that marijuana thread really took off



Yeah...At least it's somewhat civilized, unlike the PC one. I'm quite relieved it hasn't turned into people just being really bitter with eachother.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196621
> I'm really sad rn because those ears shouldn't have pink on them and idk how to fix it T.T



Oh no! Hopefully it'll be fixed~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196621
> I'm really sad rn because those ears shouldn't have pink on them and idk how to fix it T.T



Hope you can fix it! D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...At least it's somewhat civilized, unlike the PC one. I'm quite relieved it hasn't turned into people just being really bitter with eachother.



Yeah, I quite like talking about my opinion and am open to here other people's views. I feel the discussions on here regarding political issues  just turn into a debate of who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah, I quite like talking about my opinion and am open to here other people's views. I feel the discussions on here regarding political issues  just turn into a debate of who is right and who is wrong.



Yeah, me too. I'm always open for discussing topics. But you're right, it seems that a lot of discussions on here just turn hostile, and that's when it just depresses me. Seriously, that Political correctness thread was really a sore sight after a while.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, me too. I'm always open for discussing topics. But you're right, it seems that a lot of discussions on here just turn hostile, and that's when it just depresses me. Seriously, that Political correctness thread was really a sore sight after a while.


Yeah, I think I posted my opinion just before everyone starting debating but I looked back at it and was like yeesh.
I like listening to others views so it's quite sad it turns out like that.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah, I think I posted my opinion just before everyone starting debating but I looked back at it and was like yeesh.
> I like listening to others views so it's quite sad it turns out like that.



Yeah, me too. I think I made a response to someone's claim that I thought was a little ridiculous but after that I was out. When people do their little passive-aggressive obvious-that-they-hate-the-other-side thing, it just annoys me. I have to drop out at that point.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, me too. I think I made a response to someone's claim that I thought was a little ridiculous but after that I was out. When people do their little passive-aggressive obvious-that-they-hate-the-other-side thing, it just annoys me. I have to drop out at that point.



Yeah that annoys the hell out of me. I feel some people are just not open to the fact that other people may have different opinions to them.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah that annoys the hell out of me. I feel some people are just not open to the fact that other people may have different opinions to them.



Oh, they aren't. Lots of people aren't. They instantly shut off the people who have a differing opinion and instantly call the people who have such opinions bigots, or egotistical and whatnot. That really gets on my nerves.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, me too. I'm always open for discussing topics. But you're right, it seems that a lot of discussions on here just turn hostile, and that's when it just depresses me. Seriously, that Political correctness thread was really a sore sight after a while.



People are posting 7 paragraphs in rants and I just don't have the time for that kind of crap.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> People are posting 7 paragraphs in rants and I just don't have the time for that kind of crap.



Oh I know I was like bye


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> People are posting 7 paragraphs in rants and I just don't have the time for that kind of crap.



Same. Especially when they show obvious hypocrisy, like wanting to bring people together yet at the same time just dividing people more and more by doing what they do. It drives me up a tree.

- - - Post Merge - - -

God, my back is unbearable...Someone kill me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same. Especially when they show obvious hypocrisy, like wanting to bring people together yet at the same time just dividing people more and more by doing what they do. It drives me up a tree.



People like that are hypocritical in the fact they'll tell you to be open to their opinion but won't listen to yours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same. Especially when they show obvious hypocrisy, like wanting to bring people together yet at the same time just dividing people more and more by doing what they do. *It drives me up a tree.*


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

_Omae wa mo shindeiru_
I'm back.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196623



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> _Omae wa mo shindeiru_
> I'm back.



Welcome back. You missed out on some pretty spicy action.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Weed is no-no


that's all i'll say.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I had breakfast it was amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

So rendered Tanooki Mario is pretty f'ed up

rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So rendered Tanooki Mario is pretty f'ed up
> View attachment 196624
> rip



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ I'd play that for that thicc beauty mario


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So rendered Tanooki Mario is pretty f'ed up
> View attachment 196624
> rip


oh my god

Lol what are you even doing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I had breakfast it was amazing



Breakfast _is_ amazing.

Too bad I never have the time to eat it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> oh my god
> 
> Lol what are you even doing



She's making him hotter


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Breakfast _is_ amazing.
> 
> Too bad I never have the time to eat it.
> 
> ...


 I had smashed avocado and poached eggs yum I'm so full

Hotter? That doesn't look like me... hm


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I had smashed avocado and poached eggs yum I'm so full
> 
> Hotter? That doesn't look like me... hm



I kinda don't like avocados please don't sue


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I kinda don't like avocados please don't sue



I LOVE AVOCADO

please get this bigot out of here, disturbing my energy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw have you guys seen the new rodrick? Shook


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I LOVE AVOCADO
> 
> please get this bigot out of here, disturbing my energy



But pears are all you need in life though.





My back is getting even worse end me end my suffering please just end me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> She's making him hotter



I'm gonna hurt you ash


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm sorry if I've given you any des_pear_ over my disliking of avocado

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm gonna hurt you ash



Please do, maybe it'll put me out of my suffering with this damn back pain. ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm getting a matcha latte everything is ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm sorry if I've given you any des_pear_ over my disliking of avocado
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Toughen up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> oh my god
> 
> Lol what are you even doing



Nvm I think I fixed him

The dingus who ripped this model doesn't know how to map textures properly.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nvm I think I fixed him
> View attachment 196626
> The dingus who ripped this model doesn't know how to map textures properly.


Beuatiful


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm getting a matcha latte everything is ok
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Y o u  d o n ' t  u n d e r s t a n d  m y  p a i n


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Y o u  d o n ' t  u n d e r s t a n d  m y  p a i n



do you know exactly what's wrong??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Y o u  d o n ' t  u n d e r s t a n d  m y  p a i n



Oh mate you don't even know


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> do you know exactly what's wrong??



No but it's unbearable at times. I have a fine posture, but...Ugh. I should see a chiropractor or something. I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Oh mate you don't even know



Oh trust me, I don't deny that other people go through a lot more hell than I do. My condolences to those who do, I genuinely hope that they can one day get out of that pain.






See this is why I'm too scared to ever talk about my problems, I should go around trying to help people and not care about my issues really, I'm insignificant when you really think about it. I don't have a right to talk knowing how bad others have it.



God I just sound like a piece of human garbage, don't I?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> No but it's unbearable at times. I have a fine posture, but...Ugh. I should see a chiropractor or something. I don't know.



Yeeeaaaahhhh you probably should.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Scrumf has arthritis!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh trust me, I don't deny that other people go through a lot more hell than I do. My condolences to those who do, I genuinely hope that they can one day get out of that pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking calm b 

I understand what you mean though


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Scrumf has arthritis!



Knowing both my grandma's, my mom, and my dad have it, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

I hate when tablets start to dissolve in your mouth before you swallow them and ew the taste


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Someone just called me sir on the political correctness thread.

I am so offended .-.



Jk I'm not that dumb.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hate when tablets start to dissolve in your mouth before you swallow them and ew the taste



Lightweight smh

Buckley's is literal death disguised as cough medicine


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I hate when tablets start to dissolve in your mouth before you swallow them and ew the taste



Yeah, my thoughts exactly...Back when I first took pills for the first time in my life(Nice job repeating there) I couldn't handle it. What's even worse is what they coat those capsules with. Oh god...It goes down your throat too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Someone just called me sir on the political correctness thread.
> 
> I am so offended .-.
> 
> ...



Whoever he was he's a saint for bringing up a joke in that thread. Seriously, someone needed to eventually.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

guys we should play acnl now


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

im making my hot cocoa wooot


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, my thoughts exactly...Back when I first took pills for the first time in my life(Nice job repeating there) I couldn't handle it. What's even worse is what they coat those capsules with. Oh god...It goes down your throat too.



i know gross

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> im making my hot cocoa wooot



im happy for you


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> guys we should play acnl now



add me pear


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> guys we should play acnl now



The one night I don't have my DS.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

is eating only hot cocoa mix toxic? cause i've eaten like 2 spoonfuls already


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> add me pear



your mii is hot asf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The one night I don't have my DS.



why don't you have it lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> your mii is hot asf



I know, right?! That's what I thought when I added him


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> your mii is hot asf



ik


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> guys we should play acnl now



I'm still trying to pose the weegee tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm still trying to pose the weegee tho



you can do that later cmon


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i made the hot cocoa guys its time for celebrtion


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you can do that later cmon



we go to your town?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

i just burned my lip and tounge on the hot cocoa


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> we go to your town?



thought I'd finally get to cut down your trees but fine I'll open


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm going to be all alone. ;w;




Just like the rest of my life AMIRIGHT LADIES


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> you can do that later cmon



But I have SM3DL in my 3DS atm....
and I still need to do my daily piano playing T.T






How about I come to the town and attempt to multi task without getting off track?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But I have SM3DL in my 3DS atm....
> and I still need to do my daily piano playing T.T
> 
> 
> ...



just do it ok nike said so i said so im queen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm going to be all alone. ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude where is your ds


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm going to be all alone. ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roses Are Red,
I Have a Phone,
Nobody Texts Me,
Forever Alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

my hot cocoa is too hot


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> just do it ok nike said so i said so im queen
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My Dad's. I have to hide them from my mom until the end of the school year because I got a C in math.


I'm almost 16 damn years old and my mom still grounds me like what the hell why can't she just smack me or something


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My Dad's. I have to hide them from my mom until the end of the school year because I got a C in math.
> 
> 
> I'm almost 16 damn years old and my mom still grounds me like what the hell why can't she just smack me or something



run and go get it smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> just do it ok nike said so i said so im queen



I don't want to leave ash all by himself tho ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> run and go get it smh



He lives on the other side of town. It'd take me hours knowing my shape

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't want to leave ash all by himself tho ;-;



<3




If you want to leave though I always have my gamecube to distract me.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He lives on the other side of town. It'd take me hours knowing my shape



it'll do you good then


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He lives on the other side of town. It'd take me hours knowing my shape



ask beth to drive u there in her lawnmower

- - - Post Merge - - -

beth stop ninja'ing me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ask beth to drive u there in her lawnmower
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> beth stop ninja'ing me



sorry b


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> ask beth to drive u there in her lawnmower
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> beth stop ninja'ing me



I'm not worthy of Beth's lawnmower.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

This is literally one of the most useless rigs I have ever seen.


Like I can't even rotate his body .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not leaving. Too busy trying to rig a Mario. 


It's going terribly so far lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is literally one of the most useless rigs I have ever seen.
> View attachment 196627
> Like I can't even rotate his body .-.



Ooh yeah those thicc polygons tho


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 27, 2017)

im halfway done with my hot cocoa


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im halfway done with my hot cocoa



Make it go as slow as possible.

Enjoy every...
             last...
               drop.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

who added the dora tag lmao


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> who added the dora tag lmao



ancient settlers


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

LEND ME SOME SUGAR
I _AM_ YOUR NEIGHBOR
AH~!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> ancient settlers



of Tasmania?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> of Tasmania?



Nah, Tanzania.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

my visitor told me to kms im hurt


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> my visitor told me to kms im hurt



Unacceptable, the pearlord is too godly to do so


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Beth goes to Duwang


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beth goes to Duwang



a movie


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Beth goes to Duwang



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyIpijrLlcM

This is the best video ever. Seriously it's everything I need in life

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> a movie



I was gonna say coming soon to a theatre near you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyIpijrLlcM
> 
> This is the best video ever. Seriously it's everything I need in life



Omg that video is too much xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg that video is too much xDDD



But like...It's so accurate to actual 4kids it hurts.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But like...It's so accurate to actual 4kids it hurts.



Well, I don't think the real 4Kids would include that Japanese bit in the beginning since they like to Americanize everything. Like how they changed the rice balls in the Pokemon anime to sandwiches...smh...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Well, I don't think the real 4Kids would include that Japanese bit in the beginning since they like to Americanize everything. Like how they changed the rice balls in the Pokemon anime to sandwiches...smh...



Yeah...Where it hits though, it hits. It's just like the WONDERFUL One Piece dub.


I really never got what went through their mind to get rid of anything even remotely foreign...Do they think kids are that dumb? I mean, kids are dumb, but...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

guis i drank 2 much milk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> guis i drank 2 much milk



Boi you can never drink too much milk, milk is the best.



But only if it's whole or chocolate. Other milks are either disgusting or taste like dishwater.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Boi you can never drink too much milk, milk is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if it's whole or chocolate. Other milks are either disgusting or taste like dishwater.



lactose - intolerant


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Boi you can never drink too much milk, milk is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if it's whole or chocolate. Other milks are either disgusting or taste like dishwater.



tbh I actually like skim milk especially in cereal but I'm prob crazy too .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> lactose - intolerant



_still_

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I actually like skim milk especially in cereal but I'm prob crazy too .-.



In this case YOU ARE.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But only if it's whole or chocolate. Other milks are either disgusting or taste like dishwater.



I agree so much to this is hurts


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I agree so much to this is hurts



You've got good tastes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Omg those polygons are bothering me soo much T.T

might just suck it up tho. This model needs to go into that pic I made yesterday so it can look like a beast or something idk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196629
> Omg those polygons are bothering me soo much T.T
> 
> might just suck it up tho. This model needs to go into that pic I made yesterday so it can look like a beast or something idk



Will the models in question not be as large though? I'd assume they'd be a lot less noticeable in that case.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Will the models in question not be as large though? I'd assume they'd be a lot less noticeable in that case.



I don't think so. The model might be smaller but it will still be close to the camera like it is here.

Guess we'll wait to see what he looks like in front of Bowser's castle.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't think so. The model might be smaller but it will still be close to the camera like it is here.
> 
> Guess we'll wait to see what he looks like in front of Bowser's castle.



I mean, it looks pretty good already to be honest. Polygons aren't as bad as texturing issues IMO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be back in about ten minutes. Here's a ten minute video to distract you all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPJOe-meHl0


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

once some kid tricked me into playing hide and seek then cut down all my trees


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's the scene with the model in it:

Thinking about going with a different Tanooki Mario model... this one's a bit rough.

Maybe the one from MK8?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk I'm kinda growing attached to this one...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's the scene with the model in it:
> View attachment 196630
> Thinking about going with a different Tanooki Mario model... this one's a bit rough.
> 
> ...



Honestly I like this so far.  If you want to change it go ahead, but I think it's pretty solid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly I like this so far.  If you want to change it go ahead, but I think it's pretty solid.



Well I might try it with a different model and see if it looks any better.

Besides, I originally created this as a reference for a drawing I want to do on paper.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

town on beth scale?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> town on beth scale?



pick up your gold, b rich and chocolate milk/beth


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> pick up your gold, b rich and chocolate milk/beth



life achievement


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> life achievement



you should feel lucky


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> life achievement



Honestly getting called a pearsant was my life's achievement.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

deltas back


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly getting called a pearsant was my life's achievement.



YOU AND N64 HAVE TO COME TOO NEXT TIME

oops caps but too lazy to retype


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> YOU AND N64 HAVE TO COME TOO NEXT TIME
> 
> oops caps but too lazy to retype



I will when I get the opportunity to. Zanarkand isn't ready to be seen by public eyes yet.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I will when I get the opportunity to. Zanarkand isn't ready to be seen by public eyes yet.



then come to duwang and you can help me cut down the trees


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> then come to duwang and you can help me cut down the trees



officially banned from Duwang smh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> then come to duwang and you can help me cut down the trees



I do have a golden axe. 

I mean honestly I'd rather just kill all my trees







What the hell is my teacher asking for 12 point font for?! Like...It's so big(That's what she said)...And double spacing. Come on 'teach, lemme write smaller.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> officially banned from Duwang smh



no one can ban beth she makes the rules

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I do have a golden axe.
> 
> I mean honestly I'd rather just kill all my trees
> 
> ...



do 11.9


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> no one can ban beth she makes the rules
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



911 oooo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> no one can ban beth she makes the rules
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooooooooooh that'll make me a bad boy and ladies love those



nobody would love me anyways


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooh that'll make me a bad boy and ladies love those
> 
> 
> 
> nobody would love me anyways



REMEMBER

NOBODY WANTS TO BE A SCRUMFY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Before I go to bed, I wanted to leave you guys with one last pic...


My buses and lil guy


Yeah I like VWs what of it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Before I go to bed, I wanted to leave you guys with one last pic...
> View attachment 196631
> My buses and lil guy
> 
> ...



Headin' off?
If so see ya around.


I'll be hanging around until I inevitably sleep


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Before I go to bed, I wanted to leave you guys with one last pic...
> View attachment 196631
> My buses and lil guy
> 
> ...



I have a Shy Guy plushie


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I have a Shy Guy plushie



omgggggggggg



I've always wanted a kitsune luigi plushie T.T


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omgggggggggg
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a kitsune luigi plushie T.T



And i always wanted a giant piplup.plushie!

And the two foot ditto plush

And the 500 dollar five foot snorlax plush



I need them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The hell is the area around my vein in my arm hurting for...Huh. gone now. That was odd.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And i always wanted a giant piplup.plushie!
> 
> And the two foot ditto plush
> 
> ...


But kitsune Luigi is lit tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

cutting up pumpkin is such a workout


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But kitsune Luigi is lit tho



Three foot piplup tho



Tanooki Luigi would be cool tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> cutting up pumpkin is such a workout



Indeed it is. But why pumpkins and not pears?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Three foot piplup tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because not even i would eat roast pears for dinner


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

I think its time I knock myself out goodnight I'll be up at 3:35 AM eastern if any of you need me then


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think its time I knock myself out goodnight I'll be up at 3:35 AM eastern if any of you need me then



night... ill just be here alone rip


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> night... ill just be here alone rip



Just remember your pearsants all live in your heart even if you can't see them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya just gotta believe or smth


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

ugh why am i sick again


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Club penguin closes tomorrow wow


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2017)

I think everyone's in bed...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good night!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bleh.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey ladies


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi y'all. I don't wanna go to school. I've been getting hurt like every single day in PE. .-.

Oh and on the picture I rendered I forgot about the scarf on the tanooki suit;-; gotta fix that later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Bleh.



Same


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi y'all. I don't wanna go to school. I've been getting hurt like every single day in PE. .-.
> 
> Oh and on the picture I rendered I forgot about the scarf on the tanooki suit;-; gotta fix that later.
> 
> ...



Oh no not the scarf


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Time to go to my second class which is the one full of idiots who never shut up and never get anything done wheeeeeee I love school



Hello nine guests


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

So these two kids were beating each other up in my second hour and they like pushed each other in me. I think I said like "piece of ****" or something like that and this one idiot tried instigating some reason for the one guy to fight me, so he said I called him that, which i didn't. Like...boi, I don't have time for that. This one girl gave  the kid hell thankfully. He ended up getting in trouble. I really don't have time for idiots...bleh


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi 16 guests! Oh and the actual members of course. ❀


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I just bashed my arm in the fire alarm switch. It was under metal bars so it really hurt. Good day today.: )


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

♪ Guess who's back. Back again. ♪

....Me. The trash bag. Hi guys.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ♪ Guess who's back. Back again. ♪
> 
> ....Me. The trash bag. Hi guys.



I kinda missed having a mature figure around.
Welcome back


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I kinda missed having a mature figure around.
> Welcome back



Thanks, friend! It's good to be back tbh, I missed TBT :'D
(and I miss making blog entries asdfj Irisvale is sooooo far behind ?_?)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thanks, friend! It's good to be back tbh, I missed TBT :'D
> (and I miss making blog entries asdfj Irisvale is sooooo far behind ?_?)



Well, as we say in Atlantic Canada.... Git 'er done!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

X.X i'll never be happy with all my villagers, again i'm thinking of replacing someone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm on my way home but I won't be on here much cause I'm doing a physics lab which I'm actually enjoying tbh


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> X.X i'll never be happy with all my villagers, again i'm thinking of replacing someone


I feel ya.

Decided to stay with Cookie at the end though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> X.X i'll never be happy with all my villagers, again i'm thinking of replacing someone


Who do you want to get rid of?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> Decided to stay with Cookie at the end though...
> 
> ...



I'm considering Rudy, and replacing him with another cranky villager.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm considering Rudy, and replacing him with another cranky villager.


Well...
I'd recommend Rolf or Tom, they'd also allow you to keep the cat trend going.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Well...
> I'd recommend Rolf or Tom, they'd also allow you to keep the cat trend going.



Yeah, i'm considering them, but my cat trend is kinda dead, my idea was to get Hopper


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Yeah, i'm considering them, but my cat trend is kinda dead, my idea was to get Hopper


He seems great!
Guess he'd good in your town.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> He seems great!
> Guess he'd good in your town.



I also guess he'd good in my town!


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I also guess he'd good in my town!


Hope good gets good in your good town!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Erik had a dream last night that he had to take part in an epic hockey session....inside of a sauna.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

i once had a nightmare about barney the purple dinosaur.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

My brother had a nightmare about the Trix rabbit once. XD


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> My brother had a nightmare about the Trix rabbit once. XD



in my nightmare barney broke my sink and flooded my house


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> in my nightmare barney broke my sink and flooded my house


Apparently, in my brother's dream, the rabbit strangled us all.
Weird dream I'd say.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Apparently, in my brother's dream, the rabbit strangled us all.
> Weird dream I'd say.



I could see Tony the Tiger being a strangle-murderer


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Does anyone happen to have Mira in boxes?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ♪ Guess who's back. Back again. ♪
> 
> ....Me. The trash bag. Hi guys.



Hey, welcome back!  Glad to see you again!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I got tacos after school I'm such a happy person rn


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got tacos after school I'm such a happy person rn



Aw, man, I love getting tacos right after school. It's just a nice feeling. 


Today was...quite a day at school. It ended great, my teacher said that out of everyone who had to act in this mini-project we were doing, I acted the best out of all of his classes. Everyone loved me, too. I feel special. 

But you know, having someone try to instigate fights and smashing my arm on these giant metal bars wasn't fun. Oh well. School was pretty nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Aw, man, I love getting tacos right after school. It's just a nice feeling.
> 
> 
> Today was...quite a day at school. It ended great, my teacher said that out of everyone who had to act in this mini-project we were doing, I acted the best out of all of his classes. Everyone loved me, too. I feel special.
> ...



Glad you had a good day (for the most part) 

I almost got hurt really bad in PE today (again) but luckily I was being extra stealthy and cautious today so I narrowly survived floor hockey. 

Other than that I think the day went pretty well. I've been sort of addicted to doing physics work for some reason, but I guess that's good preparation for my major in astrophysics.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Glad you had a good day (for the most part)
> 
> I almost got hurt really bad in PE today (again) but luckily I was being extra stealthy and cautious today so I narrowly survived floor hockey.
> 
> Other than that I think the day went pretty well. I've been sort of addicted to doing physics work for some reason, but I guess that's good preparation for my major in astrophysics.



I broke somebodys wrist playing floor hockey once not purposely i swear


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hey, welcome back!  Glad to see you again!



Hi, friend! ❀
Feels good man, I missed TBT D':

(I have a ton of blog entries to do now RIP {might do a Recap Entry filled with all the days I've done while I was on hiatus.})

Also I have 2 towns now! I reset my old cycle town, didn't need it anymore. Here's the map!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hi, friend! ❀
> Feels good man, I missed TBT D':
> 
> (I have a ton of blog entries to do now RIP {might do a Recap Entry filled with all the days I've done while I was on hiatus.})
> ...



Genji and Kabuki fit the towns idea, you should keep them


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I broke somebodys wrist playing floor hockey once



Ooooh. Most I've ever hurt a kid was accidentally stabbing this guy in 8th grade with a pencil. He was really overdramatic about it. He lied on the floor and started going "Aaaaahhhh". I don't think I even punctured his skin...Of course it was a complete accident, I don't stab kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Hi, friend! ❀
> Feels good man, I missed TBT D':
> 
> (I have a ton of blog entries to do now RIP {might do a Recap Entry filled with all the days I've done while I was on hiatus.})
> ...



Ooh, nice map! 





It's funny though, like, a few days after you finally got the perfect layout of yours, I ended up resetting my town...I don't think I took too long because I wasn't really patient enough to deal with Rover and his twenty questions, but I ended getting something...Okay? I guess it was pretty good, a lot of people liked it from when I posted it. It still isn't as good as my first town, which I deleted like an idiot.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

i want  some tea or hot cocoa


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey, they're giving away amiibo cards to people in Canada, eh?




...I live like ten minutes away from Canada do I count? ;w;


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hey, they're giving away amiibo cards to people in Canada, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Genji and Kabuki fit the towns idea, you should keep them



Oh, I don't have them yet.
I only have Drago's card, the rest of the villagers I'll have to either adopt them on this site, or get lucky through plot resets and/or when I build the campsite.. >.<

I just started Seikaiju yesterday.. my starting villagers are *Axel, Vladimir, Flora, Vesta, and Naomi*. Unfortunately, none of them fit. Bah.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Oh, I don't have them yet.
> I only have Drago's card, the rest of the villagers I'll have to either adopt them on this site, or get lucky through plot resets and/or when I build the campsite.. >.<
> 
> I just started Seikaiju yesterday.. my starting villagers are *Axel, Vladimir, Flora, Vesta, and Naomi*. Unfortunately, none of them fit. Bah.



my campsite always brings the goods


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> No




But I'm part French-Canadian...</3
Man, Canada seems really cool. I'd probably move there if I weren't planning on going to Alaska already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AYYYYY 5000 REPLIES Even though I'm a bit late on that but still.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

i think im reseting my town again


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ooh, nice map!
> 
> It's funny though, like, a few days after you finally got the perfect layout of yours, I ended up resetting my town...I don't think I took too long because I wasn't really patient enough to deal with Rover and his twenty questions, but I ended getting something...Okay? I guess it was pretty good, a lot of people liked it from when I posted it. It still isn't as good as my first town, which I deleted like an idiot.



Thank you! ^ v ^

Oh? I'll have to go look.

And heyyy I know the feeling. Even though I felt bad after deleting my first town, I don't regret it entirely. Irisvale has the best map I've ever had so in a way, I'm kinda glad I reset?? Idk it's a weird feeling. x)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i think im reseting my town again



As long as you don't regret it...Trust me, if you regret doing it, you'll really regret it.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> As long as you don't regret it...Trust me, if you regret doing it, you'll really regret it.



i havent checked on my acnl game in like 3 months lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk on a mayor name?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Thank you! ^ v ^
> 
> Oh? I'll have to go look.
> 
> And heyyy I know the feeling. Even though I felt bad after deleting my first town, I don't regret in entirely. Irisvale is the best map I've ever had so in a way, I'm kinda glad I reset?? Idk it's a weird feeling. x)



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412946-Thoughts-on-this-layout Here's the thread of my layout. Only complaint is that Re-tail and town hall aren't next to eachother, but I can settle on having them at the north side. That's literally all I ever need in a town to be honest. It's not the worst. 


Yeah, if my town ends up turning out alright then I won't mind it. I mean, I'll always miss my first town I had for two-three years, but who knows, maybe I'll move on. I still will miss having Phoebe and Marshal from my last town but I can get them back.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i havent checked on my acnl game in like 3 months lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> idk on a mayor name?



Maybe something Korean?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i havent checked on my acnl game in like 3 months lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> idk on a mayor name?



Seinfeld, mayor of Seinfeld.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Seinfeld, mayor of Seinfeld.



Of all people


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Maybe something Korean?



mayor jungkook of jungkook?

i think i want to do a town i might actually put some effort in, i always choose the same town name for towns where i work actually on it

- - - Post Merge - - -

mayor jungkook of bts 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and maybe i should actually do a kpop themed town?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Of all people



I'll do that if I ever get a second copy(Which I don't see a reason to have one but who knows, maybe I'll want to deal with two towns at once, or just completely screw with the second cart or something, like not update it and glitch it to hell. Who knows.)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Anybody want Willow? shes at my campsite


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

i want pie ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

SOMEBODY GET ME WHIPPED CREAM, TEA, AND HOT COCOA

idk why but i want them?

i dont even eat pie??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i want pie ugh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly this is how I feel about donuts. I've been wanting a donut for like three weeks now and it's like driving me mad. I know this feeling and it sucks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly this is how I feel about donuts. I've been wanting a donut for like three weeks now and it's like driving me mad. I know this feeling and it sucks.



donut cravings are so real tho



and then when you actually get a donut it's like heaven


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412946-Thoughts-on-this-layout Here's the thread of my layout. Only complaint is that Re-tail and town hall aren't next to eachother, but I can settle on having them at the north side. That's literally all I ever need in a town to be honest. It's not the worst.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if my town ends up turning out alright then I won't mind it. I mean, I'll always miss my first town I had for two-three years, but who knows, maybe I'll move on. I still will miss having Phoebe and Marshal from my last town but I can get them back.



Ahhh I see. I like the map! ☆ I think it's fine.

That's how I felt when I first began Irisvale. (I quickly moved on tho lmao :L)

Aww, I'm sure you'll get them back. I also love Phoebe! She's not only one of my dreamies for Seikaiju, she's also my 2nd favorite uchi behind Muffy. (Who's in Irisvale).


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> donut cravings are so real tho
> 
> 
> 
> and then when you actually get a donut it's like heaven



Yessssss...It's so hard to take your time and enjoy it fully but either way, it's magical.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

ergh idk what to name my mayor ;-;


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

We talkin bout donuts?



.... I love donuts ?∆?)

..actually I love all sweets in general lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> We talkin bout donuts?
> 
> 
> 
> .... I love donuts ?∆?)



Donuts are like...the best. There's something just so nice about them. 






Ooh, the Pillows released a new album like twenty days ago? Let's see if it's as good as Happy Bivouac.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

im getting rid of the bandaids on my feet


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

This is a good album so far. The second track is my favorite I think. Not sure. The one I'm listening to is great. Good to see the Pillows still got it almost thirty years later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I love how everyone is resetting their towns and then there's my town...




a beautiful wasteland of hybrid flowers and fruit trees ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love how everyone is resetting their towns and then there's my town...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss my old wasteland of fruit trees and shoddy roads...;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

pear my towns in August now


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> pear my towns in August now



I mean I TT too but like stop


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I mean I TT too but like stop



but i want the Redd's Cookie items


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I know this pic is old but here's my bed of purple pansies.


I have a pansy obsession someone help.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I mean I TT too but like stop



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Deg7VrpHbM 


Give that to FreeHelium.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but i want the Redd's Cookie items



Patience


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196651
> I know this pic is old but here's my bed of purple pansies.
> 
> 
> I have a pansy obsession someone help.



Aah, I love pansies. A friend of mine loves lilies and I always breed hybrids for her. I don't care for flowers that much but I do it for her.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Why is Charlise's catchphrase "urgh"?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196651
> I know this pic is old but here's my bed of purple pansies.
> 
> 
> I have a pansy obsession someone help.



Ahhh it's so pretty, the purple flowers are my favourite

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare21 said:


> Why is Charlise's catchphrase "urgh"?


She just moved into my town ew


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Deg7VrpHbM
> 
> 
> Give that to FreeHelium.



Michael telling Michael to get some help? Deep


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

i have this picture of diana being mean to me on my 3ds but dont feel like getting it rn


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Michael telling Michael to get some help? Deep



I didn't even notice that...Boy, that's_ deep._


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Stitches hates and enjoys talking to Marshal.

What is this?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Stitches hates and enjoys talking to Marshal.
> 
> What is this?



Marshal witchcraft


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Stitches hates and enjoys talking to Marshal.
> 
> What is this?



Stitches is jealous because Marshal is superior in every way, but at the same time he realizes Marshal deserves all the love he gets, and Stitches should accept being in the dust and just make friends.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Stitches is jealous because Marshal is superior in every way, but at the same time he realizes Marshal deserves all the love he gets, and Stitches should accept being in the dust and just make friends.


rip Stitches.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Stitches is jealous because Marshal is superior in every way, but at the same time he realizes Marshal deserves all the love he gets, and Stitches should accept being in the dust and just make friends.



smh Marshal is superior to nobody but Tom Nook


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> smh Marshal is superior to nobody but Tom Nook



Marshal is overrated, tom nook is way better


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> smh Marshal is superior to almost everybody, especially Isabelle



Fixed. <3



The only villagers better than Marshal are Phoebe, Punchy, Bob, Tom, and like...Bettina




Eugine is pretty cool too. I'm sure there's lots of great villagers but I just like Marshal.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Fixed. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like Eugene is staying


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Marshal witchcraft



the marshal effect


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Stitches is on drugs, send help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stitches=Marshal.
Like them equally. :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Sounds like Eugene is staying



Yes he is. I love his slick look.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZaTsYIBfCw They've still got it...I can't believe the pillows are still going. They're my favorite Japanese band, Happy Bivouac is one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Eugene has dots for eyes.  D:


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yes he is. I love his slick look.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZaTsYIBfCw They've still got it...I can't believe the pillows are still going. They're my favorite Japanese band, Happy Bivouac is one of my favorite albums of all time.



Since he's a koala, and koalas are native to Australia....

He's basically Mad Max


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Canberra is the best Koala.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Since he's a koala, and koalas are native to Australia....
> 
> He's basically Mad Max



YESSSSS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZaTsYIBfCw They've still got it...I can't believe the pillows are still going. They're my favorite Japanese band, Happy Bivouac is one of my favorite albums of all time.



tbh I listened to 30 seconds and I turned it off. Just not into that kinda thing I guess.




I rly love 80's music tho


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Canberra is the best Koala.



Nah man, Eugine. Phoebe can out-uchi Canberra any day of the week.


Besides, Eugine has the same name as Eugine Krabs. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Canberra is the best Koala.



Carberry Caramello koalas are the best yum


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah man, Eugine. Phoebe can out-uchi Canberra any day of the week.
> 
> 
> Besides, Eugine has the same name as Eugine Krabs. Can't get much better than that.



surprisingly beths town isn't full of koalas


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I listened to 30 seconds and I turned it off. Just not into that kinda thing I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see a lot of people not being into it, they're pretty weird. They're like the most recent music I listen to, most of my stuff is from the 70s and 80s. I love all those new wave bands like Tears for Fears, they're such a guilty pleasure to me.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> surprisingly beths town isn't full of koalas



Because all the kangaroos and koalas are ugly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Canberra is the best Koala.



Old miiverse post I made ^^


I always though that Canberra was a bit scary.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can see a lot of people not being into it, they're pretty weird. They're like the most recent music I listen to, most of my stuff is from the 70s and 80s. I love all those new wave bands like Tears for Fears, they're such a guilty pleasure to me.



OMGGG TEARS FOR FEARS :000000000000

There's a concert coming up in Columbus with Tears for Fears and Hall & Oates and I'm literally dying to go see them ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Old miiverse post I made ^^
> View attachment 196655
> I always though that Canberra was a bit scary.
> 
> ...



They're active again? I could have sworn TFF stopped touring and such. That's cool to hear that they're going around again. I really wanted to see the rolling stones back in '14 but I never got the opportunity, my grandma(who's like 50-something) and cousin did. Oh well, I did see some good concerts I don't know if I'd ever get the chance to go to again.

Sad I never got to go to the Joe Louis arena...My dad loves the Red Wings and hockey and all that, I really wanted to see a game there, but the season's ending soon. :/



WHY IS YOUR MII SO FAMILIAR


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Because all the kangaroos and koalas are ugly



The koalas are adorable D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> eat an entire pear, whole.
> 
> don't even peel it.



What why would peel a pear in the first place


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> The koalas are adorable D:



I like the Kangaroos too...Some Koalas are alright, they're not disgusting like Elephants or Mice. Yes, Tia and Chai are terrible and they're gross.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> They're active again? I could have sworn TFF stopped touring and such. That's cool to hear that they're going around again. I really wanted to see the rolling stones back in '14 but I never got the opportunity, my grandma(who's like 50-something) and cousin did. Oh well, I did see some good concerts I don't know if I'd ever get the chance to go to again.
> 
> Sad I never got to go to the Joe Louis arena...My dad loves the Red Wings and hockey and all that, I really wanted to see a game there, but the season's ending soon. :/
> 
> ...



So how about the Red Wings playoff streak?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> The koalas are adorable D:



Maybe I'm just scarred by the real life ones


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What why would peel a pear in the first place



I was going to say that, they're just like apples where you just bite into them

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> So how about the Red Wings playoff streak?



I haven't really paid much attention to hockey. Neither has my dad, he's been real disappointed with them recently. Same with the tigers. 






We don't even talk about the Lions or the Pistons. Especially the lions, it's funny how pathetic they are. I don't even like sports all that much but I know all about how bad they are


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> They're active again? I could have sworn TFF stopped touring and such. That's cool to hear that they're going around again. I really wanted to see the rolling stones back in '14 but I never got the opportunity, my grandma(who's like 50-something) and cousin did. Oh well, I did see some good concerts I don't know if I'd ever get the chance to go to again.
> 
> Sad I never got to go to the Joe Louis arena...My dad loves the Red Wings and hockey and all that, I really wanted to see a game there, but the season's ending soon. :/
> 
> ...



Maybe cause you've seen me lurking around miiverse idk :3



But yeah they're starting up their tour with H&O on May 5th and they're gonna be in Columbus on May 22nd. The Monday after I get out of school. It's also be the first concert I've ever been to (ik I'm 17 and never been to a concert it's sad).

Man that concert is like the stuff of dreams.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe cause you've seen me lurking around miiverse idk :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows, maybe you've seen me running around on miiverse somewhere. Wouldn't it be funny if we talked at one point on there and somehow we meet again here? It's doubtful but I love thinking about stuff like that.


Columbus, eh? If my spring break wasn't until then I'd try to get there(I go to the small town of Cardington Ohio for most of my breaks, to see my grandma), but alas...I'd love to see TFF live.



Don't worry, I've only been to two concerts, them being Neil Young and Bob Dylan.
I liked them both though...


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

HENLO PEOPLE
I FEEL SO BUSYS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Who knows, maybe you've seen me running around on miiverse somewhere. Wouldn't it be funny if we talked at one point on there and somehow we meet again here? It's doubtful but I love thinking about stuff like that.
> 
> 
> Columbus, eh? If my spring break wasn't until then I'd try to get there(I go to the small town of Cardington Ohio for most of my breaks, to see my grandma), but alas...I'd love to see TFF live.
> ...



We don't have spring break where i live, school ends on the 30th of June, and sometime in April for College/Community College


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Who knows, maybe you've seen me running around on miiverse somewhere. Wouldn't it be funny if we talked at one point on there and somehow we meet again here? It's doubtful but I love thinking about stuff like that.
> 
> 
> Columbus, eh? If my spring break wasn't until then I'd try to get there(I go to the small town of Cardington Ohio for most of my breaks, to see my grandma), but alas...I'd love to see TFF live.
> ...



so jelly ;-; 

neil young and bob dylan are literally the raddest (i'm bringing back the word rad btw)

I haven't talked to many people personally on miiverse but perhaps I've seen you....
If I do see you I'll follow you :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> We don't have spring break where i live



My school is like the only one in Ohio that doesn't have a spring break .-.

Does spring even exist in canada? lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so jelly ;-;
> 
> neil young and bob dylan are literally the raddest (i'm bringing back the word rad btw)
> 
> ...



https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAB2V0f8Lesm0Q
Here's my favorite post I've ever done. And the last, actually. My favorite drawings were on my account that got banned. I don't think I can unban it because it's only on the web version anymore. D:



Really?! That sucks. :/ 
They almost canned midwinter break last year. I was about to deck someone in the face for that...Midwinter's like the best breaktime.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so jelly ;-;
> 
> neil young and bob dylan are literally the raddest (i'm bringing back the word rad btw)
> 
> ...



British Columbia has a climate like Seattle... We do have spring, but it usually doesn't look or feel like it till mid-April

- - - Post Merge - - -

I live on the other side of the country tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> We don't have spring break where i live, school ends on the 30th of June, and sometime in April for College/Community College



We have 4 ten week terms and with 3 two week breaks and 1 six week break for summer


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> British Columbia has a climate like Seattle... We do have spring, but it usually doesn't look or feel like it till mid-April
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I live on the other side of the country tho



I'm probably like really ignorant but for some reason when I think of canada I think of maple syrup, moose on the roads, and a lot of snow.

idk I need to get out of the US I'm so uncivilized lol
cornfield Ohio's doin me some good

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> We have 4 ten week terms and with 3 two week breaks and 1 six week break for summer



We have 9 week quarters and there's no break between quarters. We actually just started the 4th nine weeks on Monday. We usually get about 3 months off for summer break and 2 weeks for winter break around christmas but that's just about it.




Like I am so ready for school to be out .-.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm probably like really ignorant but for some reason when I think of canada I think of maple syrup, moose on the roads, and a lot of snow.
> 
> idk I need to get out of the US I'm so uncivilized lol
> cornfield Ohio's doin me some good



Your not that far off, asides from the maple syrup.
Moose aren't common where i live, but you see them up in the Highlands


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

No joke this is literally what it looks like where I live


nvm the handsome guy though xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm probably like really ignorant but for some reason when I think of canada I think of maple syrup, moose on the roads, and a lot of snow.
> 
> idk I need to get out of the US I'm so uncivilized lol
> cornfield Ohio's doin me some good
> ...



Ah, there is so much corn down there...As my grandpa used to say: "Look at that corn...Look at them beans."

I don't know either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> No joke this is literally what it looks like where I live
> View attachment 196656
> nvm the handsome guy though xDDD



SHOOT I'VE BEEN EXPOSED, HOW'D YOU FIND MY SECRET OHIO TRIP PICS


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No joke this is literally what it looks like where I live
> View attachment 196656
> nvm the handsome guy though xDDD



Is that a rare endangered healthy american? xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ah, there is so much corn down there...As my grandpa used to say: "Look at that corn...Look at them beans."
> 
> I don't know either.


Like 90% of Ohio is corn and soy beans. It looks really cool in the summer when they're green and lush, but ugly in the fall when they're all dead and drying out, waiting to be harvested.


And it always looks so empty, those bare fields in the winter. Like it's really depressing. ;-;


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

guys i put hot cocoa mix in cold milk

word of advice:

don't


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is that a rare endangered healthy american? xD



pretty much ^^

they're highly uncommon here in the united states, but when you see one it's truly a glorious sight to behold.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Like 90% of Ohio is corn and soy beans. It looks really cool in the summer when they're green and lush, but ugly in the fall when they're all dead and drying out, waiting to be harvested.
> 
> 
> And it always looks so empty, those bare fields in the winter. Like it's really depressing. ;-;



Where I go, it's really only around Cardington where it's cornfields, once it gets to Polaris, where we usually go to do most of our shopping and restaurant-going(We also go to Marion from time to time) it gets nice. But yeah, all the dead corn is depressing.


I mean to be honest with all the pesticide trucks going around that corn's pretty depressing anyways, just because pesticides scare the living hell out of me


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> pretty much ^^
> 
> they're highly uncommon here in the united states, but when you see one it's truly a glorious sight to behold.



All the jocks up here like wearing large plaid sweaters and talking like Newfies


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> pretty much ^^
> 
> they're highly uncommon here in the united states, but when you see one it's truly a glorious sight to behold.



I guess me being exposed now makes you all know I'm a glorious, rare sight. See this is why I said I look like human trash, because I didn't want anyone talking about those rockin' abs






This joke isn't even that funny and muscles are gross


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys i put hot cocoa mix in cold milk
> 
> word of advice:
> 
> don't



actually its not too bad..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Where I go, it's really only around Cardington where it's cornfields, once it gets to Polaris, where we usually go to do most of our shopping and restaurant-going(We also go to Marion from time to time) it gets nice. But yeah, all the dead corn is depressing.
> 
> 
> I mean to be honest with all the pesticide trucks going around that corn's pretty depressing anyways, just because pesticides scare the living hell out of me



So you're basically telling me you've been within a 20 mile radius of me.



Holy crap.






I'm having an existential crisis.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> actually its not too bad..



Dude that's basically just a milo lmao
But not as good because milo is a god

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So you're basically telling me you've been within a 20 mile radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I am too. Shoot this is just getting crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Dude that's basically just a milo lmao
> But not as good because milo is a god
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That kid is HOT, like that's one of the four men I'd go out with. Along with Dan Avidan, Luigi, and Jerry Seinfeld, ultimate waifu.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Dude that's basically just a milo lmao
> But not as good because milo is a god
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i was wrong, so wrong about my hot cocoa milk death mix tasting good

i think i might actually throw up ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> i was wrong, so wrong about my hot cocoa milk death mix tasting good
> 
> i think i might actually throw up ;-;



i should have just warmed the milk up ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i was wrong, so wrong about my hot cocoa milk death mix tasting good
> 
> i think i might actually throw up ;-;




MAYBE BECAUSE COCOA MIX WILL NEVER BE A GOOD AS MILO


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> MAYBE BECAUSE COCOA MIX WILL NEVER BE A GOOD AS MILO




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH






It's about to get spicy in here bois.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH



Where's the video link





I'm waiting


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Where's the video link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9coEqx3wSI


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9coEqx3wSI



2 seconds of mlg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9coEqx3wSI



Cheers ash


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> the four men I'd go out with. Along with Dan Avidan, Luigi, and Jerry Seinfeld, ultimate waifu.



This is literally the best post you've ever made and I applaud you *applauds*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is literally the best post you've ever made and I applaud you *applauds*



Thank you, thank you. ;w;


Danny I'd legit go out with though, like he's the sweetest guy in the world. He's my man-crush or whatever you kids call it





God like we very well could have just passed by eachother in a car or something like...
What the heck my life is imploding upon itself


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash when do you get your ds back so we can all play ac


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> God like we very well could have just passed by eachother in a car or something like...
> What the heck my life is imploding upon itself



Maybe I should check and see if I've streetpassed you or something :V


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe I should check and see if I've streetpassed you or something :V



Doubtful. I never really took my 3DS with me, and even if I did, two of my 3DSs broke over the last two and a half years.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Doubtful. I never really took my 3DS with me, and even if I did, two of my 3DSs broke over the last two and a half years.



I carry my 3ds a lot.  

As a matter of fact I've already put 3,000 more steps on it today.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I carry my 3ds a lot.
> 
> As a matter of fact I've already put 3,000 more steps on it today.



I would always sneak it to school from 8th-9th grade. Always got those play coins for my Pokemon Dream Radar. 
I miss the days when I used to have those 40 minute breaks in 8th grade so I could play stuff like Pokemon at school...I would do it anyways during class, I was a good student.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I carry my 3ds a lot.
> 
> As a matter of fact I've already put 3,000 more steps on it today.



all my steps are from shaking my 3ds, i know i shouldn't cause that damages them or something


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> all my steps are from shaking my 3ds, i know i shouldn't cause that damages them or something



I do it the legit way cause I walk a lot at school and from the bus stop in the afternoon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> all my steps are from shaking my 3ds, i know i shouldn't cause that damages them or something



Nah, I did it all the time and my 3DS died from something completely unrelated. 


I almost want to perform an autopsy on that 3DS...If only I can get that one screw off.






Who was the idiot who made everyone in the Hey Ya video scream and totally ruin the song?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I would always sneak it to school from 8th-9th grade. Always got those play coins for my Pokemon Dream Radar.
> I miss the days when I used to have those 40 minute breaks in 8th grade so I could play stuff like Pokemon at school...I would do it anyways during class, I was a good student.



I'm a senior and I still do that lol

No one says a thing :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm a senior and I still do that lol
> 
> No one says a thing :3



I did it all the time but I'm too scared to since my DSi and every Pokemon game except my 3DS ones(You know, the gen 4-5 games where every Pokemon I've had since I started, my nuzlocke team, and all my legendaries were on) were stolen. Yeah, not gonna make that mistake again. I don't need that heartbreak in my life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I almost want to perform an autopsy on that 3DS...If only I can get that one screw off.



Please don't. My dad took my DSIXL apart to fix the mic (and it was DEEP in there) and he completely ruined the system. I can guarantee taking it apart won't fix it.







Man I really loved that DSI. It was a SMB 25th anniversary edition ;-; rip
Looks exactly like this---->


except mine comes on for a split second and then shuts off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I did it all the time but I'm too scared to since my DSi and every Pokemon game except my 3DS ones(You know, the gen 4-5 games where every Pokemon I've had since I started, my nuzlocke team, and all my legendaries were on) were stolen. Yeah, not gonna make that mistake again. I don't need that heartbreak in my life.



I'm introverted but a toughie so no one messes with me. They tried that in 8th grade when I first went there and that didn't work out too well.

I can see how that would happen though. There are definitely a lot of jerks at school. There's just not very many at mine i guess.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please don't. My dad took my DSIXL apart to fix the mic (and it was DEEP in there) and he completely ruined the system. I can guarantee taking it apart won't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry, it's just my old one that doesn't even turn on that I'm trying to do an autopsy on. It's not like I'd risk my New 3DS's life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh don't worry, it's just my old one that doesn't even turn on that I'm trying to do an autopsy on. It's not like I'd risk my New 3DS's life.



taking it apart really isn't worth your time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please don't. My dad took my DSIXL apart to fix the mic (and it was DEEP in there) and he completely ruined the system. I can guarantee taking it apart won't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I know who did it though...It had to have been the one kid who _knew_ it was in that one part of my backpack. Who else would it have been, I mean, who's gonna snoop everyone's backpacks in a gym class?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> taking it apart really isn't worth your time.



LET ME HAVE MY FUN


I like taking stuff apart...Don't ask, blame my Lego-based childhood.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I just got to class I feel sick yay


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think I know who did it though...It had to have been the one kid who _knew_ it was in that one part of my backpack. Who else would it have been, I mean, who's gonna snoop everyone's backpacks in a gym class?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Is it bad that i was one of those kids?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think I know who did it though...It had to have been the one kid who _knew_ it was in that one part of my backpack. Who else would it have been, I mean, who's gonna snoop everyone's backpacks in a gym class?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My younger brother has a lego addiction


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Is it bad that i was one of those kids?



Well I mean it depends on if it was when you were 14 or when you were like 6.


Because this happened to me last year, I mean, kids don't know what they're doing a lot of the time, I stole tons of stuff, not from my friends, but legos from my cousin who didn't really care(EVERYONE HAD THE COOL PIECES BUT NOT ME). When you do it nowadays that's just low, y'know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> My younger brother has a lego addiction



_save him_


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well I mean it depends on if it was when you were 14 or when you were like 6.
> 
> 
> Because this happened to me last year, I mean, kids don't know what they're doing a lot of the time, I stole tons of stuff, not from my friends, but legos from my cousin who didn't really care(EVERYONE HAD THE COOL PIECES BUT NOT ME). When you do it nowadays that's just low, y'know?
> ...



i have like $5k worth of legos


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

tbh can someone explain why all 3ds's break at only the hindges?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> i have like $5k worth of legos



i have a palcace pets lego set.

the one that came in those super tiny boxes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> i have like $5k worth of legos



Yeah, I've got about 3K worth depending on how it's sold. I almost sold all of them but I'm not sure if I'm going to just yet. I kinda want to make some fantasy medieval stuff and then call it a day, but who knows. I don't know if I have the patience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> tbh can someone explain why all 3ds's break at only the hindges?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Because hinges are evil. All of my DS's that broke except the first 3DS had hinge issues.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Okay I really feel like I need to show you guys a few drawings I did yesterday---->


Tbh this skeeter design is actually from SM64DS. The one of the N64 is just..... so ugly.

I love this guy's music on SM64 ^^



That's all for now


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Okay I really feel like I need to show you guys a few drawings I did yesterday---->
> View attachment 196660
> Tbh this skeeter design is actually from SM64DS. The one of the N64 is just..... so ugly.
> View attachment 196661
> ...



Those were in flipnote, right? Those look really good! I was never able to do anything good in flipnote...



Wish my DSi was still around so I could use that fanmade revival of Hatena. Flipnote Hatena was the BEST


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Okay I really feel like I need to show you guys a few drawings I did yesterday---->
> View attachment 196660
> Tbh this skeeter design is actually from SM64DS. The one of the N64 is just..... so ugly.
> View attachment 196661
> ...



Do the chuckyas and the guys from wet dry world and TTC that flip you


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

There metal sticking out under this desk and I just banged my knee save me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Do the chuckyas and the guys from wet dry world and TTC that flip you



I've drawn a chuckya but it's like in the style of Paper Mario and it kinda sucks...


Also I've thought about drawings heave-ho just because I love their face


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

Which one is fine?? like... does the size fit TBTs rules???


Spoiler: number 1











Spoiler: number2


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Those were in flipnote, right? Those look really good! I was never able to do anything good in flipnote...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish my DSi was still around so I could use that fanmade revival of Hatena. Flipnote Hatena was the BEST



Thxx ^^ I draw a lot in FS3D and I've drawn a lot on my DSi in the past so I'm like a professional or something now.

And do you mean Sudomemo? For some reason that site doesn't seem as fun as Hatena was. I still have the Luigi's Mansion GCN video from hatena too xDDD


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> There metal sticking out under this desk and I just banged my knee save me



rip bb  apply pear juice


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Which one is fine?? like... does the size fit TBTs rules???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: number 1
> ...



Both of them fit. They're both significantly shorter than 250 pixels tall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Thxx ^^ I draw a lot in FS3D and I've drawn a lot on my DSi in the past so I'm like a professional or something now.
> 
> And do you mean Sudomemo? For some reason that site doesn't seem as fun as Hatena was. I still have the Luigi's Mansion GCN video from hatena too xDDD



At least it carries on Hatena's soul...I don't get nintendo's big shutting down everything phase...How stupid.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Both of them fit. They're both significantly shorter than 250 pixels tall.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



tysvmm!! <333
What to do with MayorOfMafgix sig thooo (( <33 I love what she made me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> rip bb  apply pear juice



thank you ): I ran out


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> thank you ): I ran out



rippp ;; i'll send you some, my lord


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> tysvmm!! <333
> What to do with MayorOfMafgix sig thooo (( <33 I love what she made me



Put it into a spoiler?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> rippp ;; i'll send you some, my lord



Cheers b 

You've gone from peasant to pearsant


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Put it into a spoiler?



i wish we could decorate spoilers to make them look nice on the outside

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Cheers b
> 
> You've gone from peasant to pearsant



tysvm my lord


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> i wish we could decorate spoilers to make them look nice on the outside
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You've gained such an honorable role in society. Being a pearsant(A term I coined mind you, everyone take note of that, the Scrumf coined that.  ) is among the greatest things one can be in life.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Cheers b
> 
> You've gone from peasant to pearsant



dont u mean a "pearsaint"?

snorts while laughing hysterically


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> dont u mean a "pearsaint"?
> 
> snorts while laughing hysterically



No I mean pearsant you peasant


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No I mean pearsant you peasant



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4

^This is what you just did to Sanrio


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No I mean pearsant you peasant



omg I looked up pearsant and there were a lot of sick looking dogs and then a lot of nasty looking food with some dumb stuff miked in a little bit.



My view of a pearsant is scrambled .-.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I looked up pearsant and there were a lot of sick looking dogs and then a lot of nasty looking food with some dumb stuff miked in a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> My view of a pearsant is scrambled .-.



It's about to get even worse with this: https://scratch.mit.edu/users/pearsant/


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I looked up pearsant and there were a lot of sick looking dogs and then a lot of nasty looking food with some dumb stuff miked in a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> My view of a pearsant is scrambled .-.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

flare, want some Redds cookie prizes?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's about to get even worse with this: https://scratch.mit.edu/users/pearsant/



Oh god it has Five Nights at Freddy's on the page.....that game terrifies me...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's about to get even worse with this: https://scratch.mit.edu/users/pearsant/



wth that guy is rly into fnaf xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Oh god it has Five Nights at Freddy's on the page.....that game terrifies me...



What terrifies me is the rabid middle schooler fanbase of FNAF.



BA DUM TISS


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> What terrifies me is the rabid middle schooler fanbase of FNAF.
> 
> 
> 
> BA DUM TISS





- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

spongebob memes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> spongebob memes



Crap you found me out xD


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

What is happening


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Crap you found me out xD



im a detective now, i guess


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Are you telling me I still need to do two more years of High School


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


>



why


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> What is happening



Life


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


>



the nightmares


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3TqTU_qpEE


What did I just watch


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm trying to do something with my signature and it's not working help I'm trying to be annoying I've never been stopped before


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok last one


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Ok last one



Are you finished those errands?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3TqTU_qpEE
> 
> 
> What did I just watch



best 42 seconds of my life

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


>



This is my favorite thing ever


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3TqTU_qpEE
> 
> 
> What did I just watch



Idk what even happened in that


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Idk what even happened in that



Honestly, me neither.





Did I eat dinner today? I legitimately forgot


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly, me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh u can eat again even if u did there's no such thing as too much food! i'll keep telling my fat ass that


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Meh u can eat again even if u did there's *no such thing as too much food!* *i'll keep telling my fat ass that*



Hey, I always tell myself that! 










I doubt you're fat though.
Me on the other hand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTzs4t5_8Co


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hey, I always tell myself that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah i'm a tub of lard :| i'm sure ur not fat either tho!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> nah i'm a tub of lard :| i'm sure ur not fat either tho!



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT
Me, not fat? That's like saying the Zelda CDI games were good!


And if someone ever does say that I'll go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTzs4t5_8Co


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Methinks its time for a new Redd avatar


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT
> Me, not fat? That's like saying the Zelda CDI games were good!
> 
> 
> And if someone ever does say that I'll go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTzs4t5_8Co



Psh, if u say so.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLLFfBZZRRE


Honestly I'd instantly watch Evangelion if it were like this


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Methinks its time for a new Redd avatar



Redd is so cute I'm glad to see someone else who doesn't hate him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT
> Me, not fat? That's like saying the Zelda CDI games were good!
> 
> 
> And if someone ever does say that I'll go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTzs4t5_8Co



Those games were great tbh absolutely horrible


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Psh, if u say so.



See, I use self-depreciation as a way to cope. It's stupid, I know, but it helps me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 196667
> Those games were great tbh absolutely horrible



Honestly those games were great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLLFfBZZRRE
> 
> 
> Honestly I'd instantly watch Evangelion if it were like this



same


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> same



See you've got good tastes. You know what quality is.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> See, I use self-depreciation as a way to cope. It's stupid, I know, but it helps me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't think it helps ya tho, I learned in psych class that negative thoughts lead to negative mood and it's a viscous cycle (I sound like a nerd but I believe this is true)


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

how's my new sig lookin?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm so tired someone save me from this class


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> I don't think it helps ya tho, I learned in psych class that negative thoughts lead to negative mood and it's a viscous cycle (I sound like a nerd but I believe this is true)



Oh shoot I'm screwed then.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> See you've got good tastes. You know what quality is.



I have an "Ash's Gold Star" to prove it


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Hows the new avatar look?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> how's my new sig lookin?


Oooh I like it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm so tired someone save me from this class



Be like Sportacus, eat a pear where he'd eat an apple for energy


Because...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUZXNzmo8Y

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> how's my new sig lookin?



I like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Hows the new avatar look?



Lookin' sharp.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Hows the new avatar look?



I think it's adorable. Not sure if that's what you were going for though heh


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oooh I like it



tyvm! Found a site to get all my gaming profiles )

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Hows the new avatar look?



Super cute!!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Hows the new avatar look?



I think my face would look better


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Be like Sportacus, eat a pear where he'd eat an apple for energy
> 
> 
> Because...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUZXNzmo8Y
> ...



tyvmm ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love my sig DD I like how it changes from PSN > Xbox > Steam


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS7lVj9hCfw

This is beautiful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Be like Sportacus, eat a pear where he'd eat an apple for energy
> 
> 
> Because...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfUZXNzmo8Y


I forgot Sportacus is like the legit acrobat xDDD


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

My bf and I just got into a fight
Sigh,,, everything is my fault.. why can't I just be perfect and make people happy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I forgot Sportacus is like the legit acrobat xDDD



Yeah, he's like a legit athlete. The entire Lazytown crew is like, incredibly talented. It's crazy.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6al4UWbbWs
Other best thing ever.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Finally got around to centering my signature


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

---


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS7lVj9hCfw
> 
> This is beautiful.



somebody ooooooooooonce....

told me the worrrrrrrrrrrrrld.......

somebody once
somebody once
sombody once,

somebody once
somebody once
somebody once

SOMEBODY ONCE
TOLD ME THE WORLD

THE WORLD IS GO. NA. RROOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!!





Wth is this xDDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Finally got around to centering my signature



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Finally got around to centering my signature



Your sig is super cute but you have an extra [/color] below!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, he's like a legit athlete. The entire Lazytown crew is like, incredibly talented. It's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never could figure out if Robbie Rotten is animated or a real actor......


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ---



ty but
I'm honestly... just the worst tbh

why am i even alive


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> I never could figure out if Robbie Rotten is animated or a real actor......



He's real. Just lots of makeup. He's really like the best guy ever.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> He's real. Just lots of makeup. He's really like the best guy ever.



What about milo kid smh


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ



https://youtu.be/VfCYZ3pks48


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Yikes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://youtu.be/VfCYZ3pks48



I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THAT TODAY YESSSS!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://youtu.be/VfCYZ3pks48



thank you guys for showing me such amazing life changing videos <3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://youtu.be/VfCYZ3pks48



What...is this....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> What...is this....



one of the greatest videos ever made obviously


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> thank you guys for showing me such amazing life changing videos <3



I M N O T D O N E Y E T
https://youtu.be/77iTCVhVx94


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I M N O T D O N E Y E T
> https://youtu.be/77iTCVhVx94



I'm literally questioning everything I thought I knew about life atm


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I M N O T D O N E Y E T
> https://youtu.be/77iTCVhVx94



Just when I thought I couldn't be more confused..


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm literally questioning everything I thought I knew about life atm



https://youtu.be/tkIeNcG9-ds

https://youtu.be/23oiO21pqEk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> https://youtu.be/tkIeNcG9-ds
> 
> https://youtu.be/23oiO21pqEk



who dis guy Nicholas Fedorov xDDDD


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> who dis guy Nicholas Fedorov xDDDD



Obviously a man before his time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh btw guys I learned earlier today that banging your head against a wall burns 150 calories an hour.

Guess who's working out tomorrow.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh btw guys I learned earlier today that banging your head against a wall burns 150 calories an hour.
> 
> Guess who's working out tomorrow.



But....

Will you even have the brain power to do anything afterward?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh btw guys I learned earlier today that banging your head against a wall burns 150 calories an hour.
> 
> Guess who's working out tomorrow.



You might knock yourself out before you finish.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> But....
> 
> Will you even have the brain power to do anything afterward?



oh sure.

And I will have burned so many calories ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> You might knock yourself out before you finish.



Losing weight and more sleep


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh btw guys I learned earlier today that banging your head against a wall burns 150 calories an hour.
> 
> Guess who's working out tomorrow.



and brain cells


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> who dis guy Nicholas Fedorov xDDDD



NICHOLAS FEDEROV IS A GENIUS!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Losing weight and more sleep



that's the right idea


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Losing weight and more sleep



^^See the benefits are endless.


Looks like I'll be banging my head on the wall too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ^^See the benefits are endless.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be banging my head on the wall too.



head bangin buddies


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

emoooos ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> head bangin buddies



See this is why you get the gold star of approval


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

im hungry again


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Trasey said:


> emoooos ^^



Emus


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Emus



there's emu at my local wildlife park


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Emus



True EMU: https://vimeopro.com/motownfilm/sovereign-work/video/182624331


----------



## Trasey (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Emus



emo emus


Spoiler: emo emus


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Emus


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm so used to an EMU being Eastern Michigan University, seriously that's what I think of. 


Blame my Michigan-based upbringing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I love how we went from talking about banging our head on the wall to emus.



Really shows our positive state of development.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> there's emu at my local wildlife park



Wow congrats so multicultural

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trasey said:


> emo emus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: emo emus



love it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love how we went from talking about banging our head on the wall to emus.
> 
> 
> 
> Really shows our positive state of development.



It's all thanks to beth honestly.



OH THAT BETH -knee slap- *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYVO5bUFww0*


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's all thanks to beth honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> OH THAT BETH -knee slap- *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYVO5bUFww0*



Funny how I'm literally the most negative person ever


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Funny how I'm literally the most negative person ever



Maybe thanks in part to yesterdays traumatic experience?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Funny how I'm literally the most negative person ever



Oh...




_YOU *SILLY* GOOSE YOU_


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Maybe thanks in part to yesterdays traumatic experience?



I wIll never visit the land of Duwang again, redd's sacrificing cult

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh hey jake thanks for checking up on us


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Why have I made my Signature this really stupid joke


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi jake ^^



nothin's happenin much it's all good here


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Maybe he wants to join but is too shy


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why have I made my Signature this really stupid joke



Because you don't have any better jokes

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> Maybe he wants to join but is too shy



It's okay jake I'll even send you a pear <3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Why have I made my Signature this really stupid joke



2006 flashbacks...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Because you don't have any better jokes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What even happened to all your pears? ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> What even happened to all your pears? ;-;



Oops


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Oops



y they gone


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> y they gone



I had to use them for plastic surgery, the results are in 2nd spoiler


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I had to use them for plastic surgery, the results are in 2nd spoiler



who was the plastic surgeon

they did a peary good job


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I had to use them for plastic surgery, the results are in 2nd spoiler



Honestly you look pearfect now, that pear-astic surgery really peared off


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly you look pearfect now, that pear-astic surgery really peared off



TOO MUCH PUN!!!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I actually did it myself, as I live in Australia I'm koalafied to do it


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Honestly you look pearfect now, that pear-astic surgery really peared off



pear puns ftw


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Jake why won't you say anything T.T


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TOO MUCH PUN!!!



Was it to pearnful for you?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I actually did it myself, as I live in Australia I'm koalafied to do it



omg koalas are so cute if i lived in australia i'd have one as a pet


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I actually did it myself, as I live in Australia I'm koalafied to do it



That pun was pear-etty good


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

Evening people 

Look at my fancy new sig by wearthesun oh my gosh like it's really pretty ; v ;

(I'm working on my Irisvale blog recap entries at the moment argh why am I so behind RIP me)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> omg koalas are so cute if i lived in australia i'd have one as a pet



I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SAY THEY LIKE KOALAS THEYRE SO BLOODY STUPID

THEY HAVE TO SLEEP 18 HOURS A DAY BECAUSE THE LEAVES DONT GIVE THEM ENOUGH NUTRIENTS THEY CPUDKNT HAVE PICKED SOMETHING ELSE TO EAT THROUGH EVOLUTION LIKE WTF

AND IF THE LEAVES ARENT ON THE TREES THEY DONT EVEN RECOGNISE IT AS FOOD AND WONT EAT IT















I'm sorry


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening people
> 
> Look at my fancy new sig by wearthesun oh my gosh like it's really pretty ; v ;
> 
> (I'm working on my Irisvale blog recap entries at the moment argh why am I so behind RIP me)



Her sigs are the best


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening people
> 
> Look at my fancy new sig by wearthesun oh my gosh like it's really pretty ; v ;
> 
> (I'm working on my Irisvale blog recap entries at the moment argh why am I so behind RIP me)



Aw it's so pretty love it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening people
> 
> Look at my fancy new sig by wearthesun oh my gosh like it's really pretty ; v ;
> 
> (I'm working on my Irisvale blog recap entries at the moment argh why am I so behind RIP me)



Good evening! I see you have Phoebe in one of your towns! She's my favorite...Also, that sig is really well done-

It's spelled wearthesun?! I thought it was weathersun.

...Dyslexia is fun.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Evening people
> 
> Look at my fancy new sig by wearthesun oh my gosh like it's really pretty ; v ;
> 
> (I'm working on my Irisvale blog recap entries at the moment argh why am I so behind RIP me)



they're beautiful wow

....i just realized that sounded really sarcastic lol sorry they seriously look great


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SAY THEY LIKE KOALAS THEYRE SO BLOODY STUPID
> 
> THEY HAVE TO SLEEP 18 HOURS A DAY BECAUSE THE LEAVES DONT GIVE THEM ENOUGH NUTRIENTS THEY CPUDKNT HAVE PICKED SOMETHING ELSE TO EAT THROUGH EVOLUTION LIKE WTF
> 
> ...



Man, you hate Koalas more than you hate pears.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Yall like my computer wallpaper ^^


not nearly as terrifying as N64 version of N64 Rainbow Road tbh


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SAY THEY LIKE KOALAS THEYRE SO BLOODY STUPID
> 
> THEY HAVE TO SLEEP 18 HOURS A DAY BECAUSE THE LEAVES DONT GIVE THEM ENOUGH NUTRIENTS THEY CPUDKNT HAVE PICKED SOMETHING ELSE TO EAT THROUGH EVOLUTION LIKE WTF
> 
> ...



wow ur hate for koalas is so passionate :|
i'm sorry but i still love them those precious lazy cuties


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Man, you hate Koalas more than you hate pears.



They might look cute but they're vicious

I was once chased by one lol

Although if it's super hot they'll walk up to people for water now that's cute


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Tipper moved into my new town, I wonder what she is...




Oh. Good. A cow. A COW. NOW I HAVE THREE COWS IN MY TOWN AND STILL NO PHOEBE OR MARSHAL


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Tipper moved into my new town, I wonder what she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha tipper is ugly af i had her in my WW town and she sucked


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Tipper moved into my new town, I wonder what she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rip I had Pheobe in my old town could have given her to you


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Tipper moved into my new town, I wonder what she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw i can help you can marshal if u want


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> btw i can help you can marshal if u want



...Do tell



Fuchsia is moving in. Isn't she T1? If so I'm rich. <3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> ...Do tell
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia is moving in. Isn't she T1? If so I'm rich. <3



well i have his card if u want him lol
i don't think fuschia is T1


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

fushia is t3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> fushia is t3



Oh. Well then she can kindly move out and not get sold.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> well i have his card if u want him lol
> i don't think fuschia is T1



I see. Well, once Fuchsia moves in then I can invite him in, right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

It's 9:37pm and I still haven't taken a shower. I should be in bed at 10. I rly want to draw but I would also love to sleep. Sleep is good.



I have no idea what I'm doing anymore .-.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh. Well then she can kindly move out and not get sold.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yes, if you have space in ur town. would you like him?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> yes, if you have space in ur town. would you like him?



_I would love him more than anything in the world_

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> It's 9:37pm and I still haven't taken a shower. I should be in bed at 10. I rly want to draw but I would also love to sleep. Sleep is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing anymore .-.



Just do what I do! Not sleep and question life choices, remembering that sleep is nice but it's nearly impossible to do so anymore!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> _I would love him more than anything in the world except Punchy or Redd_



Fixed.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> _I would love him more than anything in the world_



ok i'll scan him in. you can just tell me when you wanna pick him up and i'll put him in boxes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> ok i'll scan him in. you can just tell me when you wanna pick him up and i'll put him in boxes



Alright, thank you, I'll let you know when I'm ready. Do you want anything in return though?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Alright, thank you, I'll let you know when I'm ready. Do you want anything in return though?



nope  just give marshal a nice home lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Fuchsia is sass


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> nope  just give marshal a nice home lol



YEEEE
Thank you so much I owe you my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Fuchsia is sass



Yeh she seems pretty sassy.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> YEEEE
> Thank you so much I owe you my life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ratchet


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> YEEEE
> Thank you so much I owe you my life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



you're welcome ^_^ crap i need to find my 3DS i'm surrounded by a pile of my own disgusting trash


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> nope  just give marshal a nice home lol



I'm sending you a pear for the kindness


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> you're welcome ^_^ crap i need to find my 3DS i'm surrounded by a pile of my own disgusting trash



It's alright, I won't be ready until tomorrow probably.

Tomorrows wednesday right?






Also, does anyone hate Pokemon Youtubers like I do? They're all these stupid mid-20's trendy dudes who think they're big stuff...Some of them are okay but most of them are just...Like I don't like them. Especially this piece of garbage. Seriously, verlisify is the worst.


Sorry I just get angry at Verlisify's existence sometimes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Just do what I do! Not sleep and question life choices, remembering that sleep is nice but it's nearly impossible to do so anymore!


K thx for the awesome advice^^ I'm gonna take a shower tho 



I'll give you 10tbt if you can guess in one attempt what I'm drawing here


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's alright, I won't be ready until tomorrow probably.
> 
> Tomorrows wednesday right?
> 
> ...



_"i was the first person to use belly drum slurpuff competitively"_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> K thx for the awesome advice^^ I'm gonna take a shower tho
> 
> View attachment 196676
> I'll give you 10tbt if you can guess in one attempt what I'm drawing here



Well it's an invalid link. So _nothing_


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's alright, I won't be ready until tomorrow probably.
> 
> Tomorrows wednesday right?
> 
> ...



alrighty well i found my 3DS so i just gotta scan him in now
you can tell me when you're ready whenever  if it's tmmrw you might wanna leave me a VM so i'll be notified


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> _"i was the first person to use belly drum slurpuff competitively"_



And let's not forget that epic wailord set amiright


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm sending you a pear for the kindness



omg thank u peary much for the pear yay


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> alrighty well i found my 3DS so i just gotta scan him in now
> you can tell me when you're ready whenever  if it's tmmrw you might wanna leave me a VM so i'll be notified



Yeah, I'll VM you when ready.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

--


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> omg thank u peary much for the pear yay



You're welcome b


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> K thx for the awesome advice^^ I'm gonna take a shower tho
> 
> View attachment 196677
> I'll give you 10tbt if you can guess in one attempt what I'm drawing here



The mario brothers, Mario Mario and Luigi Mario


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well it's an invalid link. So _nothing_



fixed it bro

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The mario brothers, Mario Mario and Luigi Mario



close but not weegee xD btw great movie ref

you'll see it when I'm done :3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> fixed it bro
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



mario and sonic?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I just bought flowers and pears. Life complete.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I just bought flowers and pears. Life complete.



You should have only bought 2 smh you ruined the line up


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> You should have only bought 2 smh you ruined the line up



I can fix it


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can fix it



the real question is, where that tbt come from?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> the real question is, where that tbt come from?



Lots of posting in Brewster's. I made like 400 TBT in two days


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I can fix it



Awesome <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Lots of posting in Brewster's. I made like 400 TBT in two days



Damn


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Lots of posting in Brewster's. I made like 400 TBT in two days



oh, you were doing 7 paragraph arguments? cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> mario and sonic?



nope.



tbh I don't think anyone will get it xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> oh, you were doing 7 paragraph arguments? cool.



Nah, not arguments, discussions. I stayed out of the arguing thread except for one exception.



Also my 3D marios thread got me some cash too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Awesome <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Still need three pears, I shouldn't have bought those violets.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> oh, you were doing 7 paragraph arguments? cool.



Lmao I've noticed there's one particular person that just loves to do those


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, not arguments, discussions. I stayed out of the arguing thread except for one exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the more votes you get in a poll on your thread, the more tbt you get?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Lmao I've noticed there's one particular person that just loves to do those



If you're referring to me I know, I ramble too much


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, not arguments, discussions. I stayed out of the arguing thread except for one exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smh copy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> So the more votes you get in a poll on your thread, the more tbt you get?



Nah, just posting the thread itself and replying. Posting in the basement doesn't make you anything because we're insignificant or something


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> If you're referring to me I know, I ramble too much



I'm not I just don't want to talk about someone else on the forum behind their back


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Smh copy



Look, I'm just showing my worship of the pearlord.

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> I'm not I just don't want to talk about someone else on the forum behind their back



Ahh, I see.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, just posting the thread itself and replying. Posting in the basement doesn't make you anything because we're insignificant or something



Well.... what if i 1-up you with a best nintendo game of all time poll?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Well.... what if i 1-up you with a best nintendo game of all time poll?



You'd have to list literally every nintendo game there is for that


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You'd have to list literally every nintendo game there is for that



no.

just one game from each of nintendos most beloved ips


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> no.
> 
> just one game from each of nintendos most beloved ips



One game each? I mean, making a best of Nintendo's franchises would be a bit wiser in that case(Because the best Mario, Zelda, etc. is very arguable)


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> One game each? I mean, making a best of Nintendo's franchises would be a bit wiser in that case(Because the best Mario, Zelda, etc. is very arguable)



but that's the point, arguments stir a wave of posts.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> but that's the point, arguments stir a wave of posts.



You only get the bells if you make your own posts though...Unless you really like arguing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

I am like the master at procrastination .-.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You only get the bells if you make your own posts though...Unless you really like arguing.



i know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

then again you must be replying to your thread with 7 paragraph responses


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I am like the master at procrastination .-.



Sameeeee...I should really be writing out my reader's portfolio thing I have to do thats due friday, but oh well. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> i know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> then again you must be replying to your thread with 7 paragraph responses



I just get lost in the writing, man...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, 2 pears left...Let's do this, I've got power...I've got the touch...


YOU'VE GOT THE POWEEEERRRRR


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

...jeez I poof for like 30 minutes and bam 900 more pages lmao stop typing so fast ; A ;

(also to those who said the sig is pretty like 30 pages ago , I say thank you ❀)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ...jeez I poof for like 30 minutes and bam 900 more pages lmao stop typing so fast ; A ;
> 
> (also to those who said the sig is pretty like 30 pages ago , I say thank you ❀)



Yeah, this place blew up recently...It's kinda funny to be honest, joining here at less than 100 pages and then just...Boom. It explodes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

My class is done I'm going to get lunch now #blessed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I use this thread like twitter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, this place blew up recently...It's kinda funny to be honest, joining here at less than 100 pages and then just...Boom. It explodes.



Your pears look gr8 b


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> My class is done I'm going to get lunch now #blessed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I use this thread like twitter



For shame...
I mean IDRC I use this thread as complain about school and back pain so I have no right to talk



Also I like how it's lunch for you yet it's like 10PM for me.
Timezones are fun.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> For shame...
> I mean IDRC I use this thread as complain about school and back pain so I have no right to talk
> 
> 
> ...



Ya it's 10 PM for me too
Damn but I'm not tired at all


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> For shame...
> I mean IDRC I use this thread as complain about school and back pain so I have no right to talk
> 
> 
> ...




Time zones are fun

I don't even know what I want for lunch help


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, this place blew up recently...It's kinda funny to be honest, joining here at less than 100 pages and then just...Boom. It explodes.



IKR?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Time zones are fun
> 
> I don't even know what I want for lunch help



What are the options?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Time zones are fun
> 
> I don't even know what I want for lunch help



I don't even eat lunch, I save my cash. A penny saved is a penny earned after all.  And a calorie not gained is a calorie lost. If I have the time to eat like some toast for breakfast I will so lunch doesn't even matter.





Also thanks for the pear compliment, I'm working hard to get the last two I need.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I just got watermelon sorbet I hate myself


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I just got watermelon sorbet I hate myself



I hate that word. Sorbeeeeeet. Bleugh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> What are the options?



Sushi, Asian noodle and crap pizza everything

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I hate that word. Sorbeeeeeet. Bleugh



Lol wot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also I like how it's lunch for you yet it's like 10PM for me.
> Timezones are fun.



Ikr I love seeing someone at school when it's time for me to go to bed xDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Sushi, Asian noodle and crap pizza everything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Our lunchline is whatever garbage they have or the snack line, which is just cheese based foods. It's all variants of bread with cheese. And cookies, the cookies are nice. We also have vending machines but it's either gross Mountain Dew energy drinks, those stupid Izze Fusions whatever those are, teas(Which are alright) and diet soda.

Like...

Why diet...


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

It's 10:38 pm for me o.o
Time zones are neato


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

So I've just been put on a medication to help with anxiety/depression/panic attacks, and the doctor said it may cause nausea and vomiting for the first week.

So this is gonna be fun .-.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Sushi, Asian noodle and crap pizza everything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i lov sushi i'd eat it everyday if i could but i don't wanna get mercury poisoning


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Sushi, Asian noodle and crap pizza everything
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's like the word Meal. I hate that word. Just like say it out loud. It's gross.




Moist though...Heh,_ that's_ a good word. Tenouttaten honestly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Our lunchline is whatever garbage they have or the snack line, which is just cheese based foods. It's all variants of bread with cheese. And cookies, the cookies are nice. We also have vending machines but it's either gross Mountain Dew energy drinks, those stupid Izze Fusions whatever those are, teas(Which are alright) and diet soda.
> 
> Like...
> 
> Why diet...



^^^



Another reason why I can't wait for college.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's like the word Meal. I hate that word. Just like say it out loud. It's gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ewwww that word is terrible i don't even like reading it yuck


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I've just been put on a medication to help with anxiety/depression/panic attacks, and the doctor said it may cause nausea and vomiting for the first week.
> 
> So this is gonna be fun .-.



Ouch...Hope it doesn't get too bad for you. :/ I hate pills...I'm lucky that I don't really have to take any unless I get really sick but everything about them just sucks.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I've just been put on a medication to help with anxiety/depression/panic attacks, and the doctor said it may cause nausea and vomiting for the first week.
> 
> So this is gonna be fun .-.



if you don't mind me asking, what are they? i only ask bc i've been on a few and i can give u some of my personal experience


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> It's 10:38 pm for me o.o
> Time zones are neato



Indeed they are.




Ayy, eastern time zone! Welcome to the club.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what are they? i only ask bc i've been on a few and i can give u some of my personal experience



it's called sertraline if you want to know.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

I never liked pills. :/
The only time I pop pills is when I'm sick or something. (Which thankfully I'm not anymore, that's why I came back from my hiatus yesterday)

Even with pills I take ages to get better.. x.x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayyy


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's called sertraline if you want to know.



o pls be careful w that one..my uncle was on it and he killed himself :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ouch...Hope it doesn't get too bad for you. :/ I hate pills...I'm lucky that I don't really have to take any unless I get really sick but everything about them just sucks.



Yeah I really didn't want to take them but I just can't handle being stressed out all the time. I've also had anxiety worse now than ever, and it's starting to affect my schoolwork and performance.

I just hope that these pills don't like mess me all up or something ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> o pls be careful w that one..my uncle was on it and he killed himself :/



I heard that was a side effect but if I start feeling something like that I'm immediately talking to my therapist and/or my doctor.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I never liked pills. :/
> The only time I pop pills is when I'm sick or something. (Which thankfully I'm not anymore, that's why I came back from my hiatus yesterday)
> 
> Even with pills I take ages to get better.. x.x)



Yeah, the only ones that help me are ibuprofen(If I take like three which I don't think is safe?) and Benadryl. My antibiotics helped make this ear infection I had go down a bit but I'm still recovering from it. I've been partially deaf in my right ear for weeks now. Pills hardly work for me and I really have to go all placebo and tell myself that my pain's going to go away(I'll take some ibuprofen and then go to sleep telling myself this.) -sigh- Medicines...They're such a pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I really didn't want to take them but I just can't handle being stressed out all the time. I've also had anxiety worse now than ever, and it's starting to affect my schoolwork and performance.
> 
> I just hope that these pills don't like mess me all up or something ;-;
> 
> ...



Yeah, be careful about those...Those side effects seem pretty scary.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm a little angry at a user right now. If you want to know who it is, PM me, so I don't get in trouble for "using names."


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I really didn't want to take them but I just can't handle being stressed out all the time. I've also had anxiety worse now than ever, and it's starting to affect my schoolwork and performance.
> 
> I just hope that these pills don't like mess me all up or something ;-;
> 
> ...



ok, i hope i didn't scare you btw. i think medication can be really helpful. i just wanted to inform you that it's a possibility for them to have really severe side effects


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's called sertraline if you want to know.



I take that!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Our lunchline is whatever garbage they have or the snack line, which is just cheese based foods. It's all variants of bread with cheese. And cookies, the cookies are nice. We also have vending machines but it's either gross Mountain Dew energy drinks, those stupid Izze Fusions whatever those are, teas(Which are alright) and diet soda.
> 
> Like...
> 
> Why diet...



Lunch line what is that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, be careful about those...Those side effects seem pretty scary.



I think if I take it for a while and it affects me in a bad way then I'm gonna tell someone immediately.

Hopefully they do what they're supposed to do. Maybe now I won't be so mopey all the time...

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> Lunch line what is that



a 'murican thang

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> I take that!



does it seem to help at all?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Lunch line what is that



It's an american thing, where, much like a prison, you go up and they give you some terrible food because the American lunch system is trash

- - - Post Merge - - -

18 more TBT, 18 more TBT, come on, I can do this


OOH NOW IT'S 15!!!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think if I take it for a while and it affects me in a bad way then I'm gonna tell someone immediately.
> 
> Hopefully they do what they're supposed to do. Maybe now I won't be so mopey all the time...
> 
> ...



For me, yes the only side affects i get from them are the feeling of a lump in my throat and occasional mouth mucus

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been taking it for a couple years now


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

To be honest I think I need some kind of sleeping pill. Maybe, I don't know, I need to see doctors on a lot of things...I think I have some kind of sleeping issue though. 

My left eye's failing too.
And my knees are really bad. So is my back.




My god am I unhealthy?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's an american thing, where, much like a prison, you go up and they give you some terrible food because the American lunch system is trash
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Here you go ^^ 15 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> To be honest I think I need some kind of sleeping pill. Maybe, I don't know, I need to see doctors on a lot of things...I think I have some kind of sleeping issue though.
> 
> My left eye's failing too.
> And my knees are really bad. So is my back.
> ...



The american school lunch system is taking a toll on your health it seems


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> It's an american thing, where, much like a prison, you go up and they give you some terrible food because the American lunch system is trash
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ew we all just bring our food and if want to buy we can order stuff from the canteen


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here you go ^^ 15 tbt



You're the best. Two gold stars. Now you have two. That's like unheard of.





Now I'm kind of scared that I'm slowly dying or something and I'm too scared to see a doctor. Oh god am I going to die early?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, the only ones that help me are ibuprofen(If I take like three which I don't think is safe?) and Benadryl. My antibiotics helped make this ear infection I had go down a bit but I'm still recovering from it. I've been partially deaf in my right ear for weeks now. Pills hardly work for me and I really have to go all placebo and tell myself that my pain's going to go away(I'll take some ibuprofen and then go to sleep telling myself this.) -sigh- Medicines...They're such a pain.



Indeed. Ibuprofen does help with headaches, cramps, etc. Doesn't change the fact they're obnoxious, though.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Ew we all just bring our food and if want to buy we can order stuff from the canteen



Well yeah we can bring our own lunches too. See there's a reason I don't eat lunch anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Ew we all just bring our food and if want to buy we can order stuff from the canteen



Is that what they call a cafeteria in Australia?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You're the best. Two gold stars. Now you have two. That's like unheard of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I believe in you too hard.





I got two gold stars I feel so special rn ^^


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is that what they call a cafeteria in Australia?



sertaline is fine.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WHAT THE HELL TBT SHOP I HAVE MY 39 TBT. I DON'T HAVE INSUFFICIENT FUNDS



Okay off to brewster's to go earn one whole TBT


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

we call the food spots canteens in Canada too


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Update on the lunch situation I have a hot chocolate

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Is that what they call a cafeteria in Australia?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Not really, there's so seats. I mean in some canteens there is. But it's just like a shop with basic food and drink. Like a little deli almost. School canteens rarely have seats.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

IVE DONE IT

PEAR NIRVANA
I'VE REACHED THE TOP OF THE PEARSANT TREE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> WHAT THE HELL TBT SHOP I HAVE MY 39 TBT. I DON'T HAVE INSUFFICIENT FUNDS
> 
> 
> 
> Okay off to brewster's to go earn one whole TBT



you may have earned one more tbt but here's another just for the gold star lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I'm gonna go fall asleep watching the Office. Gotta get up tomorrow at 6am for school (although I'll probably end up sleeping in for 20-30 min like I usually do).




Bye bye yall ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I'll be back in like half an hour if anyone's staying around. Just...Thank you all for letting me reach the top of the Pear pole. The top tier pearsant. I feel so grateful all of you have helped me through this. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> you may have earned one more tbt but here's another just for the gold star lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Cya, I bet I can sleep less than you.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I see popcorn I love popcorn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> IVE DONE IT
> 
> PEAR NIRVANA
> I'VE REACHED THE TOP OF THE PEARSANT TREE


Imagine if I stole them


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> you may have earned one more tbt but here's another just for the gold star lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



See ya 



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'll be back in like half an hour if anyone's staying around. Just...Thank you all for letting me reach the top of the Pear pole. The top tier pearsant. I feel so grateful all of you have helped me through this. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'll still be around! (I have to catch up on blog entries anyway RIP me)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I see popcorn I love popcorn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



But don't you want me to spread the word of the pear? ;-;







Also, I'm back. Yay???


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But don't you want me to spread the word of the pear? ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay isn't the word I would use


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yay isn't the word I would use



Exactly. You caught on quick.


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Marshal made everyone but Stitches, Cookie, and Chief say "sulky". DX
And then Twiggy made him say "cheepers" once her catchphrase was returned to normal.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2017)

I wasn't aware that this needed to be said, as it should be common sense, but you should not come to this thread to complain about other threads, or members behind their backs. If you have an issue with another member here, whether it be by how they present themselves or how they have behaved towards you, either send them a PM and leave the drama out of the public eye, or contact a member of staff.

Using this thread to interact with each other and become friends is fine, but cliques like this are not something that should happen to this extent, especially when they encourage others to break rules. Once you go to another thread to complain about something, as you can all see from the thread in question, everyone from the clique will go in to target a specific user, and "defend the honor" of one of their friends, and it just causes unnecessary drama and spam that we don't need.

This is an ongoing issue that we have noticed here every time there is a somewhat controversial thread, *and it needs to stop*. This thread will be locked for a period of time whilst I clean it up (and hopefully you finally get the message), but once this thread opens up again, if there is anything like this again, it will be locked, permanently.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2017)

With the reopening of this thread, we're going to set a few ground rules:

1) Please cool down with the spam chat. Being chatty is fine, and whilst we do encourage users to engage with one another here, we ask it becomes a lot more thought out, and not just a relay of "hi" "good morning" "bye" "going to bed now" ".gif" etc...
2) No seeking out, or causing drama. If you have an issue with a user or a thread, report it or message a moderator. Do not come here to discuss it. This also goes for when a thread has been locked. Once a thread has been locked, that's it, discussion over, do not come here, or anywhere else, to further discuss it
3) No discussing bans/reports/warnings/infractions other than your own. Furthermore, do not try fish for any of these here either
4) Use common sense. If you think something is going to get you in trouble, or shouldn't be said, then don't post it!
5) All forum rules apply here

It should also be said that these rules don't only apply to this thread, but also to the entire Forum. I'd like to make it very clear that this _will_ be the last chance of any kind you will be given. This thread should be a place where users can come and interact with each other, not a place to form an elite group. Any future issues, no matter what they may be, will see this thread locked.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers jake such a lad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Jake said:


> With the reopening of this thread, we're going to set a few ground rules:
> 
> 1) Please cool down with the spam chat. Being chatty is fine, and whilst we do encourage users to engage with one another here, we ask it becomes a lot more thought out, and not just a relay of "hi" "good morning" "bye" "going to bed now" ".gif" etc...
> 2) No seeking out, or causing drama. If you have an issue with a user or a thread, report it or message a moderator. Do not come here to discuss it. This also goes for when a thread has been locked. Once a thread has been locked, that's it, discussion over, do not come here, or anywhere else, to further discuss it
> ...



Alright then. I'll try not to make any mistakes again. I'd like to keep this place alive, just because of how good it's been to me, I've met a lot of great people in here. So..I'll be more careful in the future. Whatever it takes, I don't care, just as long as I can still have a good time around here.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 29, 2017)

Jake said:


> 5) All forum rules apply here



Yeah, that's the first thing said in the first post.  Thanks for reopening.


----------



## made08 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys!!! Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple of days (if anyone even noticed lolol). Things have been pretty crazy, my grandma is still in the hospital (doing better now though), I've been working like a dog on stuff for my pop-up shop, and I registered for next semester. I found out that I'll definitely be graduating in December 2018 so that's pretty cool.

Now excuse me as I scroll through a hundred pages of forum posts that I missed. Unless anyone wants to sum it up for me :~) heh heh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

Jake said:


> With the reopening of this thread, we're going to set a few ground rules:
> 
> 1) Please cool down with the spam chat. Being chatty is fine, and whilst we do encourage users to engage with one another here, we ask it becomes a lot more thought out, and not just a relay of "hi" "good morning" "bye" "going to bed now" ".gif" etc...
> 2) No seeking out, or causing drama. If you have an issue with a user or a thread, report it or message a moderator. Do not come here to discuss it. This also goes for when a thread has been locked. Once a thread has been locked, that's it, discussion over, do not come here, or anywhere else, to further discuss it
> ...



So we can't say hi to each other? Idk that sounds kinda strange. Like do we have to type out a sophisticated sentence with our hi?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't wanna come off as rude .-.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So we can't say hi to each other? Idk that sounds kinda strange. Like do we have to type out a sophisticated sentence with our hi?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Don't wanna come off as rude .-.



Like I said, you're more then welcome to talk with each other, but try make your posts more well thought out, rather than just saying "hi/I'm awake/goodnight". You don't really need to make a public service announcement for every minor detail of your day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

Jake said:


> Like I said, you're more then welcome to talk with each other, but try make your posts more well thought out, rather than just saying "hi/I'm awake/goodnight". You don't really need to make a public service announcement for every minor detail of your day.



But Jake I thought the point of a chatroom was to talk to your friends in all types of context. As friends we like telling each other good morning and good night and putting lol to laugh at jokes. 

If this is an issue as a thread there really should be a designated area to create chatroom. If there is one then why weren't we informed?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But Jake I thought the point of a chatroom was to talk to your friends in all types of context. As friends we like telling each other good morning and good night and putting lol to laugh at jokes.
> 
> If this is an issue as a thread there really should be a designated area to create chatroom. If there is one then why weren't we informed?



Pretty sure there's a TBT general chatroom, but its on discord


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Pretty sure there's a TBT general chatroom, but its on discord



>Discord

...bleh.

Is discord even good though I've never used it (not to mention I don't have it on my tablet or phone, idk if you can even have it on mobile anything)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 30, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> >Discord
> 
> ...bleh.
> 
> Is discord even good though I've never used it (not to mention I don't have it on my tablet or phone, idk if you can even have it on mobile anything)



i think i used discord before? but it wasnt for an acnl, and nobody has posted anything in my chat like a month

i believe there is a mobile app


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

Sanrio I sent you a PM, please check it


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 30, 2017)

birthday cakes are everywhere..

- - - Post Merge - - -

some come visit my town


----------



## Haskell (Mar 30, 2017)

Lol. No one's here... I wonder where everyone went... 

*cough* google hangouts *cough*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

this thread is dead .-.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ignore.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 30, 2017)

The funeral will take place tomorrow night when the sun goes down.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ignore.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok. I'll be in charge of Raskell.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ignore.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 30, 2017)

Jake, you're free to come to the funeral if you want.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 30, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lol. No one's here... I wonder where everyone went...
> 
> *cough* google hangouts *cough*



Too bad hangouts doesn't work for me. I'm all alone here. But it's OK.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not letting this thread die. This thread is what brought us all together so close. I can't let this be ruined by a few incidents.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Too bad hangouts doesn't work for me. I'm all alone here. But it's OK.



No I'm here! Hangout sucks. I'll be here with you!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Too bad hangouts doesn't work for me. I'm all alone here. But it's OK.



You're not alone anymore. N64 and I are back at least.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm here.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 30, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Too bad hangouts doesn't work for me. I'm all alone here. But it's OK.



im here and i'll give ya a hug of friendship


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

This is really nice for some reason...IDK, I missed the TBT format. Time to have some fun again, eh?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

I think that it would be best if we kept our rants and vents off the site.

Granted it's not good to talk bad about anything or anyone but it really doesn't belong here. Ruins the good atmosphere.

I'm gonna swear that I won't make this thread get bad ever again, and I'm gonna make sure that it doesn't get shut down again. I would be heartbroken if this thread was shut down. I miss talking to friends here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This is really nice for some reason...IDK, I missed the TBT format. Time to have some fun again, eh?



Hopefully we don't mess up again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> This is really nice for some reason...IDK, I missed the TBT format. Time to have some fun again, eh?



I like the sigs and avatars and stuff I know people by their pics not names tbh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that it would be best if we kept our rants and vents off the site.
> 
> Granted it's not good to talk bad about anything or anyone but it really doesn't belong here. Ruins the good atmosphere.
> 
> ...



I'll do whatever I can not to mess up...I really, REALLY want to keep this place alive. N64 you've given me hope again..Thank you. ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'll do whatever I can not to mess up...I really, REALLY want to keep this place alive. N64 you've given me hope again..Thank you. ;w;



yw ash  I'm just trying to create a good atmosphere here after all that bad stuff happened.

I just noticed that all the tags are gone... we probably should keep an eye on those ^^"


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 30, 2017)

we're all bonding again, and i feel like watching my little pony songs about friendship ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 30, 2017)

Ya'll are dead to me. Can I leave the guild? Thx.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm gonna head to bed since it's 9:52pm and I don't want to stay up late.

I really hope that the rest of the member return, but if not then I guess they just don't want to come back... we can still be on hangouts but let's be honest, this forum is more fun to talk on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Ya'll are dead to me. Can I leave the guild? Thx.



I guess bye Rask


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm gonna head to bed since it's 9:52pm and I don't want to stay up late.
> 
> I really hope that the rest of the member return, but if not then I guess they just don't want to come back... we can still be on hangouts but let's be honest, this forum is more fun to talk on.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind doing both. That's fine by me.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ya'll are dead to me. Can I leave the guild? Thx.



Bye man. It was cool to have you here.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

Cousin

is back


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Cousin
> 
> is back



Welcome back, cousin. 


Good having you back.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Cousin
> 
> is back



We missed you dearly ;w;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

To commemorate our return, let me share a story with you all. It was 201..12 or 13. I was a young'un playing mario Kart 7 and all. SNES rainbow road was my favorite course. I ended up going crazy on Time Trials and ended up getting the world record. I worked so hard, knowing the course, knowing the shrooms, etc.

I did it. When I did it I was so happy.


Then some Spanish wario took my record and I haven't touched Time Trials on that game since.  That's also because Mario Kart 8 is WAY better than 7.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 30, 2017)

.....soooo we're back here now.

..OK then.

I would say something, but eh I'll stay quiet this time.


..(this is because of me saying that I was all alone earlier due to you all migrating to hangouts wasn't it)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 30, 2017)

lol people actually use hangouts...? XD 

I'm back...kinda. not that anyone would notice lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> lol people actually use hangouts...? XD
> 
> I'm back...kinda. not that anyone would notice lmao



I noticed...;w;


Welcome back by the way! I really owe you for holding my stuff...I got Phoebe and Marshal in my town finally so it's all good.






I'm heading off, anyone who's still around...I need to wake up at 3 to draw Maycomb from To Kill a Mockingbird because I forgot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> .....soooo we're back here now.
> 
> ..OK then.
> 
> ...



No. We realized that hangouts isn't as fun as the forum. Moves way too fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I noticed...;w;
> 
> 
> Welcome back by the way! I really owe you for holding my stuff...I got Phoebe and Marshal in my town finally so it's all good.
> ...



Again good luck with That ^^ just don't accidentally sleep in.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm still looking for Jeremiah's Pic :/


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 30, 2017)

Can't help ya there >.<

(..I think I'll have to replace Wolfgang with Dobie. Wolfgang's spot is really starting to bother me and Wolf Link needs a neighbor he's all alone lmao)

[Time to plaster my town with patterns _again_. RIP my sleep tonight, I'll have to do that anyway Since I'm replacing Marty with Moe.]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm still looking for Jeremiah's Pic :/



You can ask Agiledog. That's where I got all of my villager pics from.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You can ask Agiledog. That's where I got all of my villager pics from.



tru, that'll be a last resort


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 30, 2017)

Uh. So guys. Since Raskell left, and he was in charge of the first page posts, should I make a new Misc? It would be our third thread though...


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Uh. So guys. Since Raskell left, and he was in charge of the first page posts, should I make a new Misc? It would be our third thread though...



No, this thread has come too far to stop.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 30, 2017)

But first page..? Also, you should've seen the last thread. It was CRAZY.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 30, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> But first page..? Also, you should've seen the last thread. It was CRAZY.



Just drag his stuff to your posts


----------



## made08 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi guys :3 I'm going to post here as well as the hangout. Tbt is what brought us together so it's only right to keep the thread alive


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi ❀

..since Raskell is pretty much gone, I'll gladly step up as a Third Kind if slots are open. I'm here pretty much every day, and I have experience in guilds(refer to my introduction on the first page)

Yeah the first page is gonna be a bit problematic :/ Who's going to do Villager of the Week? D:
Who's going to add introductions? I mean I guess Pink could do those too but I feel like that'd be too much work for her? Since she's running a Re-Tail shop here too..


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd run for tk but i'm lacking experience.... i am here alot though


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hi ❀
> 
> ..since Raskell is pretty much gone, I'll gladly step up as a Third Kind if slots are open. I'm here pretty much every day, and I have experience in guilds(refer to my introduction on the first page)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'd say you'd make a good TK. I wanted to volunteer(still do a bit) but with you and n64 taking it up I'd bet you'd do a lot better. You are the mom friend after all.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 31, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I'd say you'd make a good TK. I wanted to volunteer(still do a bit) but with you and n64 taking it up I'd bet you'd do a lot better. You are the mom friend after all.



when did n64 say that?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> when did n64 say that?



Hangouts, I'm pretty sure she became a tk...I think.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 31, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hangouts, I'm pretty sure she became a tk...I think.



isn't there technically three open spots?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

Three?? Did Marshal and Strahberri quit too? D:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> isn't there technically three open spots?




I think so, yeah...Pretty sure pink meant that after n64 there were two left.. so three technically


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 31, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Three?? Did Marshal and Strahberri quit too? D:



one pretty much quit and others inactive

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think so, yeah...Pretty sure pink meant that after n64 there were two left.. so three technically



in that case i'm running for the third spot


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> one pretty much quit and others inactive
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh I see.. Yeah the other two aren't around that much..
(Like I said before, I'll definitely step up if anyone else hasn't taken it yet.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> one pretty much quit and others inactive
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aw shoot...I wanted to be TK but Id feel too guilty to run against you...Youre way too cool for me to run against you honestly.

Ah, well, it's fine. I dont mind either way. 
Misc is still our baby part of the way, anything i can do to.help I'll do.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 31, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hangouts, I'm pretty sure she became a tk...I think.


She did! ♡


FreeHelium said:


> isn't there technically three open spots?


No?


Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I think so, yeah...Pretty sure pink meant that after n64 there were two left.. so three technically


I said there was one, there's a literal screenshot of it. I never said there was three? It's N64, TOMFG, and someone else who's undecided.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hangouts, I'm pretty sure she became a tk...I think.





FreeHelium said:


> isn't there technically three open spots?





SunsetDelta said:


> Oh I see.. Yeah the other two aren't around that much..
> (Like I said before, I'll definitely step up if anyone else hasn't taken it yet.)



There's actually like 4 people running for it, I wish you could be on Hangouts!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Uh. So guys. Since Raskell left, and he was in charge of the first page posts, should I make a new Misc? It would be our third thread though...



I think it would be good to make a new thread. It would give us a chance to lay down new ground rules, and start fresh. But if you're hesitant and want to stick with this thread, then that's fine. I see some potential in it, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can also be in charge of villager of the week if you'd like ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it would be good to make a new thread. It would give us a chance to lay down new ground rules, and start fresh. But if you're hesitant and want to stick with this thread, then that's fine. I see some potential in it, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can also be in charge of villager of the week if you'd like ^^



Maybe..That might be a good idea. Whatever is best for the misc. Really.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it would be good to make a new thread. It would give us a chance to lay down new ground rules, and start fresh. But if you're hesitant and want to stick with this thread, then that's fine. I see some potential in it, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can also be in charge of villager of the week if you'd like ^^



That sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

..eh. Whatever works. (Also about TK.. I'm still crippled by not having Hangouts and TBT together. So due to my inconvenient situation it's probably for the best if I don't bother.. I'll probably miss out of a bunch of stuff if I can't access both..)

Yeah, I'm afraid I can't run for TK anymore. 
I'm out.

I'll just go with the flow. Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ..eh. Whatever works. (Also about TK.. I'm still crippled by not having Hangouts and TBT together. So due to my inconvenient situation it's probably for the best if I don't bother.. I'll probably miss out of a bunch of stuff if I can't access both..)
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid I can't run for TK anymore.
> I'm out.
> ...



Don't worry about that  we're just chatting in the hangout, nothing too serious is going on.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

What's stopping you from joining it? We want to have you there!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 31, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ..eh. Whatever works. (Also about TK.. I'm still crippled by not having Hangouts and TBT together. So due to my inconvenient situation it's probably for the best if I don't bother.. I'll probably miss out of a bunch of stuff if I can't access both..)
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid I can't run for TK anymore.
> I'm out.
> ...



Did you try a new email?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Did you try a new email?



Honestly I'd suggest that too. I think flare or alien did t and it worked.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

I tried making another one, that didn't work either.

I've tried literally *everything*.

There's just no way I can make it happen.

I'm just gonna pretend this whole hangout situation didn't exist.



I'm having an awful day as it is, I'm emotionally drained because my dead father's birthday is today, and he passed away five years ago and I still can't get over that. I'm trying to relax, not stress over some stupid chat room.

This is the last of me for today. I'm heading off now. If you wish to contact me, you'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Sorry.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I tried making another one, that didn't work either.
> 
> I've tried literally *everything*.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry that you're having a rough day. I can't imagine losing my dad. I'm not sure if it's something that you have to "get over," I hope you don't put too much pressure on yourself. I hope you have a relaxing day and take care of yourself ❤


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

http://www.pokebeach.com/news/0317/Darkrai-GX-SM2-1.jpg

BROKEN CARD


Ability: Resurrection
Once during your turn (before your attack), if this card is in your discard pile, you may play this card to your Bench and attach 1 [D] Energy from your discard pile to this card.
[D][D][C] Dark Rift: 130 damage. This attack’s damage isn’t affected by Resistance.
[D][D][C] Dead End GX: If your opponent’s Active Pokemon is affected by a Special Condition, that Pokemon is now Knocked Out. (You can’t use more than 1 GX attack a game.)
When your Pokemon GX is Knocked Out, your opponent takes 2 Prize Cards.

_BROKEN CARD_


I mean I don't know if it's _broken_ but my god that ability is ridiculous.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> http://www.pokebeach.com/news/0317/Darkrai-GX-SM2-1.jpg
> 
> BROKEN CARD
> 
> ...



So...why is your sidebar full of Pears?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Interesting day today. I witnessed a police chase.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Interesting day today. I witnessed a police chase.



Oooh what happened??


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Interesting day today. I witnessed a police chase.



Oooh what happened??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So...why is your sidebar full of Pears?



Because pears are amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm here^^


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 31, 2017)

So I looked out the window of the building I was in, since I heard police sirens, and there was this Infiniti car that was speeding at least 120 miles an hour from the police. That's all I saw.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> So I looked out the window of the building I was in, since I heard police sirens, and there was this Infiniti car that was speeding at least 120 miles an hour from the police. That's all I saw.



Sounds like a high adrenaline moment.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> So I looked out the window of the building I was in, since I heard police sirens, and there was this Infiniti car that was speeding at least 120 miles an hour from the police. That's all I saw.



Omg I wonder what they did


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

hiiiihihihihi

im bored and this thread reminds me of team popsicle so
hi
how r yall


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> hiiiihihihihi
> 
> im bored and this thread reminds me of team popsicle so
> hi
> how r yall



I'm great, how are you smurf

im joking


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm great, how are you smurf
> 
> im joking



I'm doing good!  just really tired.

and its Lapis.  Lapis Lazuli.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm doing good!  just really tired.
> 
> and its Lapis.  Lapis Lazuli.  ��



Can relate, it's my fault though I stay up too late when I have to get up early.

So you were apart of team popsicle? I kinda took a break from tbt when that happened.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Can relate, it's my fault though I stay up too late when I have to get up early.
> 
> So you were apart of team popsicle? I kinda took a break from tbt when that happened.



same

and yeah, that was definitely the best time of TBT.  it's not the same anymore though.  The only drama now is political and everything is just so dead nowadays...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

yeah. This thread is pretty much dead but I'm trying to keep it alive.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> same
> 
> and yeah, that was definitely the best time of TBT.  it's not the same anymore though.  The only drama now is political and everything is just so dead nowadays...



2013-2014 was the time I was most active so I didn't see much of it. But everyone talks about 2014-2015 being the best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 2013-2014 was the time I was most active so I didn't see much of it. But everyone talks about 2014-2015 being the best.



I was barely active in 2011 and then I pretty much disappeared until around early 2016 to get my dreamies.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah. This thread is pretty much dead but I'm trying to keep it alive.



I've seen so many chat threads like this die eventually, it's bound to happen



B e t h a n y said:


> 2013-2014 was the time I was most active so I didn't see much of it. But everyone talks about 2014-2015 being the best.



Yup, those were the golden days!  Massive collectible hype and event drama, activity everywhere, and so many memes.  And the troll squads, it was so fun watching people go nuts, it was better than netflix tbh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> I've seen so many chat threads like this die eventually, it's bound to happen




Our thread died for private matters, not necessarily because we didn't wanna chat anymore.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

What's team popsicle? That sounds fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Our thread died for private matters, not necessarily because we didn't wanna chat anymore.



I don't think it's dying  just in a bit of a lull


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> I've seen so many chat threads like this die eventually, it's bound to happen
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, those were the golden days!  Massive collectible hype and event drama, activity everywhere, and so many memes.  And the troll squads, it was so fun watching people go nuts, it was better than netflix tbh



I wasn't very active but I recognised how much activity there was, especially in tbt market man.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

made08 said:


> What's team popsicle? That sounds fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was a group that was basically obsessed with popsicle collectibles, only it was like this in how it was a chat thread.  It died around 2016 when they got a group addon, its kinda sad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

made08 said:


> What's team popsicle? That sounds fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think team popsicle is a group on this site. I've seen it a few times.




I'm trying to lure people back here so I'm not alone lol .-.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I wasn't very active but I recognised how much activity there was, especially in tbt market man.



oh glob the collectible market
the inflation
you missed so much


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> It was a group that was basically obsessed with popsicle collectibles, only it was like this in how it was a chat thread.  It died around 2016 when they got a group addon, its kinda sad



That's what actually happened to one of my old friend groups. It was a bunch of cyclers and their friends and we loved to chat. So we created a group and it's just died lmao.


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh jeez what? That's so sad! I don't want that to happen to us


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

is anyone here at all?

or is it just me ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

guess it's just me


----------



## made08 (Mar 31, 2017)

I am


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 31, 2017)

I just love how dead/empty this thread is now. ❀

Just goes to show ya that chatting threads on a forum like this don't work out.
Ever.
Same goes for RP threads.

Oh well~ ❀


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I just love how dead/empty this thread is now. ❀
> 
> Just goes to show ya that chatting threads on a forum like this don't work out.
> Ever.
> ...



I managed to get a poorly prepared RP to survive quite a few months so, it's not impossible.  Just have a lil faith o;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

if anyone wants to play cards against humanity we have a game goin'


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2017)

I had the website loaded on my phone and I thought little spiders were crawling all over my screen and kept on multiplying...then I realised it was part of the website xD 

And it's April Fools so that's probably why xD


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I had the website loaded on my phone and I thought little spiders were crawling all over my screen and kept on multiplying...then I realised it was part of the website xD
> 
> And it's April Fools so that's probably why xD



Ahhh I hate April Fool's Day haha.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2017)

I forgot to say good to see you back SunsetDelta <3
I feel like I've missed so much here, and now it's dead rip ;-;

I completely forgot it's April Fool's day haha


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I forgot to say good to see you back SunsetDelta <3
> I feel like I've missed so much here, and now it's dead rip ;-;
> 
> I completely forgot it's April Fool's day haha



Are you going to try and prank anyone??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

Flare you changed your username, its like a part of you is missing. Rip 21.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Lovin these fleas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone here?


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Should we all start talking like they do in acnl when they have fleas? Like just randomly throwing "yowza" "itchy" "scratch" into our conversations


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

So...where'd all these fleas come from, itchy?


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So...where'd all these fleas come from, itchy?



Somebody come after me with a net, eek.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

these fleas will be my demise, scratchy


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

Someone remove the flea, itchy


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzLF59_3RnY

This is me coming at you guys with my net


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

made08 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzLF59_3RnY
> 
> This is me coming at you guys with my net



Rather large net


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Rather large net



we have to catch the froggy!


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 1, 2017)

Guys, I'm leaving TBT. Nice knowing all of you, but I am destined for ACC.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd be more likely to believe that if today wasn't April Flea's Day.


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd be more likely to believe that if today wasn't April Flea's Day.


He really is leaving! D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

Flare said:


> He really is leaving! D:



Oh.  Well that's really sad!  Please don't leave.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

Flare said:


> He really is leaving! D:



Flare21 you finally are Flare!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Guys, I'm leaving TBT. Nice knowing all of you, but I am destined for ACC.



we'll miss you <3
but i do hope you stay a bit longer


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 1, 2017)

*APRIL FOOLS!*


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> *APRIL FOOLS!*



i had the perfect gif for this, but i cant find it (i dont think its a gif either?)


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Guys, I'm leaving TBT. Nice knowing all of you, but I am destined for ACC.



First TheMisaMisa, now you? What's happening?


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

everytime i see the fleas on my screen, i click on them and try to catch them?


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hahaha Joe got you guys


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

guys i want food


----------



## SunsetDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

Hiiiii~ ♥ ❀  

I bring good news~ ❀




Spoiler: Town of Kaizo!





Kaizo!!
3 ponds
8 rocks
Pears
Red Station
Brown Town Hall
Starters were Annalisa, Truffles, Moose, Elvis, and Diana
Got Barold, Tammy, and Marshal!! Through plot resets talk about lucky. Marshal lives next to me~ ❀



It's my shiny new town!! Irisvale got soooo dull.. So I killed it off!! ♥

Details are in the shiny new spoiler~

Also I plan on leaving the Guild~ Whenever the leader comes on, could I get my TBT back? Thanks.

I mean, you all are like stuck on hangouts anyway and I've brought nothing but negative vibes so after today, I'll still hang around tbt, but I won't be posting here anymore~ ❀

....

You think I'm joking.
Because it's April 1st.

Hah.

That's cute.


...I'm not.

*I'm being completely serious right now.*


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hiiiii~ ♥ ❀
> 
> I bring good news~ ❀
> 
> ...



Aww, you're leaving? That's sad to see you go...


Damn, this is kinda my fault for even suggesting Hangouts....


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Is there anything that we can do to get you to stay?


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hiiiii~ ♥ ❀
> 
> I bring good news~ ❀
> 
> ...


Please stay!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hiiiii~ ♥ ❀
> 
> I bring good news~ ❀
> 
> ...



I feel really bad because  I understand that you'd be feeling left out. But I really ask you to reconsider, you're a super friendly person that I think would be greatly missed. We're all happy to to go back to chatzy too so that you can be involved.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hiiiii~ ♥ ❀
> 
> I bring good news~ ❀
> 
> ...



pwease stay <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

i'm here. Just not all the time, especially on weekdays
.

heck I'm a TK so I should be here anyways.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2017)

Eh, honestly I've been thinking of leaving too :/ I don't really have anything to contribute on this thread or the forum anymore; because of a lack of time and I just _really_ haven't been in the mood to talk lately. 

But I think I'd regret leaving, since I get out of things way too early and always regret it. I'll be around, but not as active as what I have been ~


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> ~snip~



Who are you and what have you done with the _*real*_ SunsetDelta?

Also I'm really sorry for barging in this thread, you guys seem really cool so I kinda want to join? Idk I was reading a bunch of pages(I think 450 onward) lol.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> Who are you and what have you done with the _*real*_ SunsetDelta?
> 
> Also I'm really sorry for barging in this thread, you guys seem really cool so I kinda want to join? Idk I was reading a bunch of pages(I think 450 onward) lol.



OMG I'M SO HONORED! YOU'RE ONE OF THE GUESTS WHO KEEP STALKING THE THREAD!! ^o^ You're so in.


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Eh, honestly I've been thinking of leaving too :/ I don't really have anything to contribute on this thread or the forum anymore; because of a lack of time and I just _really_ haven't been in the mood to talk lately.
> 
> But I think I'd regret leaving, since I get out of things way too early and always regret it. I'll be around, but not as active as what I have been ~



It's okay if you don't have time! I mean none of us really have much to contribute haha we're all kinda just goofing around aren't we?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> OMG I'M SO HONORED! YOU'RE ONE OF THE GUESTS WHO KEEP STALKING THE THREAD!! ^o^ You're so in.



omg haha I love this yes hello welcome to the misc


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> OMG I'M SO HONORED! YOU'RE ONE OF THE GUESTS WHO KEEP STALKING THE THREAD!! ^o^ You're so in.



LOL THANKS (oh snap you're the gm omg senpai noticed me)

Glad to be here I guess owo

(I guess I'm Delta's replacement?? idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -



made08 said:


> It's okay if you don't have time! I mean none of us really have much to contribute haha we're all kinda just goofing around aren't we?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> LOL THANKS (oh snap you're the gm omf senpai noticed me)
> 
> Glad to be here I guess owo
> 
> ...



As far as I know there is no set amount of members, you and Delta can both be a part of the group


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

these fleas falling are kinda bugging me rn

(and no the pun was not intended.)


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I'm the GM! ^-^ I feel that we gonna be really good friends.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> Thank you!!



Hi what's up :3 I'm N64 plzd to meet ya


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

fleas give us excuses to hit our villagers with nets.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm a third kind here in the guild

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> fleas give us excuses to hit our villagers with nets.



true ^^^


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> LOL THANKS (oh snap you're the gm omf senpai noticed me)
> 
> Glad to be here I guess owo
> 
> ...



welcome bud

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and i made a devinanart

(how do you even spell it?? and i dont even draw??)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> welcome bud
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



it's spelled DeviantArt. I have a DA account too, under the same username: http://xsupermario64x.deviantart.com/


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's spelled DeviantArt. I have a DA account too, under the same username: http://xsupermario64x.deviantart.com/



omg i love ur art

especially that piranha plant

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> omg i love ur art
> 
> especially that piranha plant



i think u posted that pic on this board before but i dont remember


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's spelled DeviantArt. I have a DA account too, under the same username: http://xsupermario64x.deviantart.com/



Yo your art is nice especially since you use flipnote what the heck are you a wizard 

(also hi TK)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> Yo your art is nice especially since you use flipnote what the heck are you a wizard
> 
> (also hi TK)



New member, eh? Welcome to the miscellaneous! I'm kinda like the weird uncle of the group...Or something, IDK. Glad to have you around!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> omg i love ur art
> 
> especially that piranha plant
> 
> ...





Aqua Bomber said:


> Yo your art is nice especially since you use flipnote what the heck are you a wizard
> 
> (also hi TK)



Thx guys ^^ I probably did post it here before. I love to show off my art.

And yeah I do a lot of drawings in Flipnote Studio 3D. I probably am a wizard tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> New member, eh? Welcome to the miscellaneous! I'm kinda like the weird uncle of the group...Or something, IDK. Glad to have you around!



yes ash you're the weird uncle xDD


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> New member, eh? Welcome to the miscellaneous! I'm kinda like the weird uncle of the group...Or something, IDK. Glad to have you around!



our great uncle ash


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

btw pink I donated 40 mote tbt to the guild 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh crap did I just kill the thread?


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> New member, eh? Welcome to the miscellaneous! I'm kinda like the weird uncle of the group...Or something, IDK. Glad to have you around!



Pfft lmao thanks 



xSuperMario64x said:


> Thx guys ^^ I probably did post it here before. I love to show off my art.
> 
> And yeah I do a lot of drawings in Flipnote Studio 3D. I probably am a wizard tbh
> 
> ...



GUYS I'M GOING TO TALK TO DELTA MAYBE I CAN CONVINCE HER TO STAY, WE NEED THE MOM FRIEND BACK


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

i still havent bought a drawing tablet yet..

- - - Post Merge - - -

if i order the tablet now i'll save like 6 dollars

- - - Post Merge - - -

but what if i regret buying it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i never bought a drawing tablet either?

i also have bad art skills?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i still havent bought a drawing tablet yet..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



tbh I probably would because they look really confusing to use. I like to see on the screen that im drawing on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aqua Bomber said:


> Pfft lmao thanks
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS I'M GOING TO TALK TO DELTA MAYBE I CAN CONVINCE HER TO STAY, WE NEED THE MOM FRIEND BACK



I thought that pink was the mom friend?

We rly do need Delta back tho ;-;


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

i hope we get Delta back too ;-;


(and would it be best for a beginner to get a drawing tablet with or without a screen? i can't find a tablet with a screen that ships inside the US and is cheap?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i hope we get Delta back too ;-;
> 
> 
> (and would it be best for a beginner to get a drawing tablet with or without a screen? i can't find a tablet with a screen that ships inside the US and is cheap?)



No idea, I just stick with my 3DS and some paper and a pencil.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Working on my introduction for the title page :3


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I thought that pink was the mom friend?



I thought so too lmao


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> tbh I probably would because they look really confusing to use. I like to see on the screen that im drawing on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh it's Pink not Delta
Well shoot.

Shhhh I'm new I have an excuse :V

Hmph. This better be worth it Lmao I don't even know her


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> Oh it's Pink not Delta
> Well shoot.
> 
> Shhhh I'm new I have an excuse :V
> ...



It's okay. I'll forgive you........ this time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi all, how's it going? I only woke up 4 hours ago and I'm already exhausted. Wonderful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi all, how's it going? I only woke up 4 hours ago and I'm already exhausted. Wonderful.



Oh thank goodness. I feel kinda alone here lol

It's going pretty good. My right leg and ankle still hurt a lot when I walk on them but other than that it's all good. Watchin a movie, then I'm probably gonna go to bed. Tomorrow is Sunday ^^

You said you were gonna pull an all-nighter but I saw you crashed around what, 3am? 5am? Dude you gotta work on that sleep schedule lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh thank goodness. I feel kinda alone here lol
> 
> It's going pretty good. My right leg and ankle still hurt a lot when I walk on them but other than that it's all good. Watchin a movie, then I'm probably gonna go to bed. Tomorrow is Sunday ^^
> 
> You said you were gonna pull an all-nighter but I saw you crashed around what, 3am? 5am? Dude you gotta work on that sleep schedule lol



I crashed at 3...I know, I've got a horrid sleep schedule. Been mainly on hangouts recently, I should probably come up here more often than I have knowing you and others prefer it over there. :U


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Hi all, how's it going? I only woke up 4 hours ago and I'm already exhausted. Wonderful.



Today was sort of busy, tonight should be fine though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I crashed at 3...I know, I've got a horrid sleep schedule. Been mainly on hangouts recently, I should probably come up here more often than I have knowing you and others prefer it over there. :U



Yeah tbh I like chatting on this forum a lot more. I hate having to scroll through like 300 messages on hangouts just to figure out what's going on xDDD

And we have new members here who aren't on hangouts (at least not yet) and the forum would be a good place to talk to them anyways.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

lolololol I was stalking this thread and saw Jake was stalking it too

it's sad since i was hoping for there to be some juicy drama

anyway hi again dont mind me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah tbh I like chatting on this forum a lot more. I hate having to scroll through like 300 messages on hangouts just to figure out what's going on xDDD
> 
> And we have new members here who aren't on hangouts (at least not yet) and the forum would be a good place to talk to them anyways.



Yeah...Still come down there sometime though. IDK which one I like more at this point but hey, I'll be switching between both.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...Still come down there sometime though. IDK which one I like more at this point but hey, I'll be switching between both.



it's cool. Just as long as you don't hide from us here :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's cool. Just as long as you don't hide from us here :3



Nahh, I'll still swoop on in here at times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> lolololol I was stalking this thread and saw Jake was stalking it too
> 
> it's sad since i was hoping for there to be some juicy drama
> 
> anyway hi again dont mind me &#55357;&#56384;



I seriously think Jake wants to join the guild but he's too shy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

-flops down on a chair-
Maybe I should just go to bed...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I seriously think Jake wants to join the guild but he's too shy



im sure a lot of people are too shy to join


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> -flops down on a chair-
> Maybe I should just go to bed...



You should. Beds are freaking awesome.

Especially my bed lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

llllll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

last post was a dupe just fyi


----------



## SunsetDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Also I plan on leaving the Guild~ Whenever the leader comes on, could I get my TBT back? Thanks.
> 
> I mean, you all are like stuck on hangouts anyway and I've brought nothing but negative vibes so after today, I'll still hang around tbt, but I won't be posting here anymore~ ❀
> 
> ...




Hey.

About what I said earlier..

Well...



Spoiler: Oh no.



APRIL FOOLS!!

DID YOU ALL REALLY THINK I WOULD KILL IRISVALE LMAO IT'S THE BEST TOWN I'VE EVER HAD

(I mean I despise the fluffball villager Marshal the day I have him in my town is the day I quit Animal Crossing.)

As far as the guild stuff..

No.

I'm still leaving.

You have Aqua now. You all don't need me anymore.

I'm sorry for wasting everyone's time.. I'm probably the most annoying member here especially since I'm the oldest which makes it worse and I really don't belong here anyway..

(i guess you all can PM/VM me anytime.)


----------



## Aqua Bomber (Apr 1, 2017)

So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah...Still come down there sometime though. IDK which one I like more at this point but hey, I'll be switching between both.



Me too. I like all the formats we've used so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> Hey.
> 
> About what I said earlier..
> 
> ...



I don't find you annoying, I like having someone else my age in the group. If you really want to leave I'll respect that decision but there's always room for you here. Again, let us know if there's anything we can do to get you to stay. You're welcome back any time.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!



Lolly! ♡


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!



It's so hard to pick a favorite! I guess I'd have to go with Nan, though. ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!



Leopold is where it's at tbh


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!



Mine's Walker or Biskit.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

Aqua Bomber said:


> So.. Who's everyone's favorite villager? Mine is Skye!



Aurora for me

also wtf you're banned o.o


----------



## SunsetDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

Guys. Forget Aqua.

....I kinda have to give up the ghost here.


Aqua Bomber was *me* in disguise.

And now that I've told you this, I think it's high time I left the forum.

It's been fun, it really was. But..

I was wrong to mess with you all.
First the cringy April Fools Kaizo joke, then the alt account.

...
I'm really sorry.



...I deserve to get a time out from the mods as punishment.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Guys. Forget Aqua.
> 
> ....I kinda have to give up the ghost here.
> 
> ...



what the ****

 popcorn time


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 1, 2017)

You made another account? Uh-oh...
You're leaving entirely? I'll miss you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

Boi I got told

And I feel like an idiot for thinking I was meeting someone new .-.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

Well damn


----------



## made08 (Apr 1, 2017)

I am an April Fool


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

made08 said:


> I am an April Fool



we all were fools o:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2017)

who needs April Fool's jokes when your whole life is a joke amirite


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

omg I love these collectibles that have incredibly long descriptions like what xDDDD


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

Would anyone still want my Spongebob Pizza Delivery transcripted Lily?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

Omg I would love that lol xDDD


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> who needs April Fool's jokes when your whole life is a joke amirite



this should be a life quote.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey all, i'm back.


How was April fools?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Hey all, i'm back.
> 
> 
> How was April fools?



awful. It was just awful.




But I did get a flea collectible out of it so that was kinda cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did get a lily from Flare that has the Pizza Delivery transcript in it so that was a pretty great gift


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> awful. It was just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOH I WANT A TRANSCRIPT!



I missed out big-time :/


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

im eating chocolate and about to try this strawberry cheesecake icecream thing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

I would hang out here but I really need to go lay down. My ankle has been killing me for the last couple days and walking around doesn't help. I'm gonna go ice it and just stay off of it.




See you guys later


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

guys i want a pet otter and a pet ferret


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2017)

When it's April 2nd but you're still failing classes

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I would hang out here but I really need to go lay down. My ankle has been killing me for the last couple days and walking around doesn't help. I'm gonna go ice it and just stay off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww I hope your ankle gets better. Do you know what happened to it? :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

How about this boss flea collectible, am I right?!


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

im gonna reset my town again, and open a poll on two town names.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How about this boss flea collectible, am I right?!



Your collectables are always on point ^^


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

guys do u prefer mayor creature of

earth or planet?

(idk what this town is even going to be themed, just wanted to make a new town)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys do u prefer mayor creature of
> 
> earth or planet?
> 
> (idk what this town is even going to be themed, just wanted to make a new town)



Definitely Earth


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 3, 2017)

After reading a good deal of pages, I decided to start posting here and chatting with everyone <: How is everyone? ^_^


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

Skywalker said:


> After reading a good deal of pages, I decided to start posting here and chatting with everyone <: How is everyone? ^_^



im pretty good, but i want fooooodd

(as usual tbh)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2017)

Skywalker said:


> After reading a good deal of pages, I decided to start posting here and chatting with everyone <: How is everyone? ^_^



Hey ^^ welcome!
I'm feeling pretty meh...I've got a test coming up that I need more than 70% to pass and it's freaking me out so much >. <


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Hey ^^ welcome!
> I'm feeling pretty meh...I've got a test coming up that I need more than 70% to pass and it's freaking me out so much >. <



i have a math test next week.
do i want to pass? yes
do i want to study? no


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 3, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> guys do u prefer mayor creature of
> 
> earth or planet?
> 
> (idk what this town is even going to be themed, just wanted to make a new town)



Earth sounds good imo


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

i just put a ton of salt on my fries, and now their practically inedible


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

i literally poured a quarter of the entire salt shaker


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

woah this is the first time ive seen this thread fall off the first page


----------



## Rory&Easton (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi yall! I am too overwhelmed at the moment to deal with hangouts... this thread is more at my pace, so I'll just chill here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a cute pic of some Eevee evolutions I put together in Blender to brighten the mood:

Sylveon is missing cause Sylveon is too wide lol


----------



## made08 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> woah this is the first time ive seen this thread fall off the first page



damn it's true

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi yall! I am too overwhelmed at the moment to deal with hangouts... this thread is more at my pace, so I'll just chill here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg you made that? that's sick


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2017)

made08 said:


> omg you made that? that's sick



Yeah I just threw together some eeveelution models I didn't even move them around lol

- - - Post Merge - - -


See sylveon is too wide lol


I'm just too lazy to move the ribbons out of the way.


----------



## made08 (Apr 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I just threw together some eeveelution models I didn't even move them around lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh haha I'm not familiar with this software, did you design these?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2017)

made08 said:


> oh haha I'm not familiar with this software, did you design these?



no these models come straight from the Pokemon X/Y game. I like to download models from videogames on The Models Resource and mess with them on Blender.





Great stress reliever tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh boi I killed the thread with my honesty oh boiiiii


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

i have arrived home and i have recieved food


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i have arrived home and i have recieved food



wish I had food 

- - - Post Merge - - -

what kinda food is it?


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wish I had food
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what kinda food is it?



fried rice with macaroni but theres so much pepper and vegetables in the rice though 

(i dont like vegetables in rice or in most foods in general)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i still havent ordered a drawing tablet yet


----------



## made08 (Apr 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> no these models come straight from the Pokemon X/Y game. I like to download models from videogames on The Models Resource and mess with them on Blender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh ok that's cool. That's how you made the n64 and super Mario stuff right

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> fried rice with macaroni but theres so much pepper and vegetables in the rice though
> 
> (i dont like vegetables in rice or in most foods in general)
> 
> ...



I've never had that but it sounds weirdly delicious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2017)

made08 said:


> Ohhh ok that's cool. That's how you made the n64 and super Mario stuff right



Yeah. The models are ripped straight from the game so they're genuine. Kinda wish I could learn to do it myself so I could rip the Grindel and Spindel...


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 5, 2017)

i have a bad headache and i think its from eye strain/my glasses


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 6, 2017)

this thread fell off the front page (again)


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 7, 2017)

What happened to raskell? I havent seen him in a while :/


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 7, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> What happened to raskell? I havent seen him in a while :/



i think he left the guild , but i cant remember


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 7, 2017)

While I'm still here I have been a bit busy with work, home buying, and few other threads on the forum.

Plus Breath of the Wild. Fantastic game just fyi


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 7, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> While I'm still here I have been a bit busy with work, home buying, and few other threads on the forum.
> 
> Plus Breath of the Wild. Fantastic game just fyi



idk if i should get the switch or not, especially cause its so expensive


----------



## Rory&Easton (Apr 7, 2017)

The Misc. is falling off the page because I'm not here.

jk lol nobody likes me


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 8, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> The Misc. is falling off the page because I'm not here.
> 
> jk lol nobody likes me



ive never seen the misc. fall off the page before, atleast not this often.


----------



## rabbitplanet (Apr 8, 2017)

i'm just trying to post enough to make an arousing forum game



don't ask


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> What happened to raskell? I havent seen him in a while :/



Raskell did leave the guild. Idk he got like really mad at Ash for some reason and then he left. He basically told us we weren't good enough anymore.



I've lost total interest in the forums since this thread slowed down .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rabbitplanet said:


> i'm just trying to post enough to make an arousing forum game
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask



That sounds like something that doesn't belong on this forum.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Raskell did leave the guild. Idk he got like really mad at Ash for some reason and then he left. He basically told us we weren't good enough anymore.
> 
> I've lost total interest in the forums since this thread slowed down .-.



Best to just move on I think.

And same here, I haven't really had the time either ._.

I'm on a camp right now, and I'm so tired so I'm being antisocial right now on my phone


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 10, 2017)

i have a stomach ache from eating nothing but chocolate and soda for breakfast


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

bumping this thread back upp


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello children.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

Flare said:


> Hello children.



Hi flare


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

So I literally have 16 days of school left.

Whoop whoop


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Can I come on in?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

Sadistic said:


> Can I come on in?


Sure! I need someone to talk to anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is Peach's castle so...



...fabulous? ​


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

It's a mystery to why Peach's Castle id fabulous N64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

Why do DS games suck so much???


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it's entertaining. Cheap, poorly made games are some times better ironically.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

Like literally I can't rly name a DS game that I enjoy other than Warioware DIY. DS grapics are horrible, controls suck, and the games usually don't hold replay value...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm a huge critic haven't you noticed lol


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2017)

I think DS games are fun. 

I've played games on it and they ran well and were fun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

I rly want to play SMG2 rn omggg senioritis is hittin HARD


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I rly want to play SMG2 rn omggg senioritis is hittin HARD


Me too! 

I want to play it, but the Wii is in my brother's room atm, and he's busy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

Flare said:


> Me too!
> 
> I want to play it, but the Wii is in my brother's room atm, and he's busy.



I'm working on a physics project atm so I don't have time to play it. Watchin The Office on Netflix on my Wii rn though. Bout as close as I'm gonna get xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

K I'm just gonna hang out here for a while.

Prom is today!!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 29, 2017)

Awesome N64!!


----------



## Haskell (Apr 29, 2017)

I like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey guys! Long time no see n.n
I've been busy at Disney and Universal over spring break and have been doing a lot of summer planning (mostly deciding on what to do for volunteer work, a job, setting up for an intership my junior and senior year, precollege classes, sports, and what colleges I want to visit and a whole bunch of other time consuming stuff!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.



OMG SAMEEEEEEE




Guys prom starts in 3 hours and I'm totally psyched to eat some pizza and wings and throw darts tonight!!

Oh, our theme is carnival, and we're playing carnival games (not the Wii game lol), so no we're not throwing darts at each other silly

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see n.n
> I've been busy at Disney and Universal over spring break and have been doing a lot of summer planning (mostly deciding on what to do for volunteer work, a job, setting up for an intership my junior and senior year, precollege classes, sports, and what colleges I want to visit and a whole bunch of other time consuming stuff!)



Wow! Sounds like you have a lot going on. I do too but luckily I can just chill tonight at prom with my amigas ^.^

I wish I could go to Universal and Disney in Florida... I'm going to Universal when they open the Nintendo exhibit of it! I'm super duper duper psyched for that!! Been wanting it for years and years and years!!!!


----------



## Xandra (Apr 29, 2017)

Um. It was my dog's birthday today. 

I got a free soda... BUT IT SPILLED


----------



## made08 (Apr 30, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Um. It was my dog's birthday today.
> 
> I got a free soda... BUT IT SPILLED



HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOG


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2017)

...This thread is still alive? lmao


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 30, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> ...This thread is still alive? lmao



Some people come back here but the thread's mostly dead as we all moved elsewhere to suit the purpose od this place better


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2017)

I kinda miss this thread, it was a good way of discussing things without having to be online at the same time as everyone else ~


----------



## Flare (Apr 30, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Um. It was my dog's birthday today.
> 
> I got a free soda... BUT IT SPILLED


Ooh hope Max has a Dogtastic Birthday! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> I kinda miss this thread, it was a good way of discussing things without having to be online at the same time as everyone else ~


Well we can still come here, but it seems we haven't really been here Magix.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 30, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


Uh..didn't you leave? If you don't want to be a part if The Miscellaneous, please do not post.


AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see n.n
> I've been busy at Disney and Universal



OMG! I went to Disneyland on Wednesday, lol.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 30, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Uh..didn't you leave? If you don't want to be a part if The Miscellaneous, please do not post.
> 
> 
> OMG! I went to Disneyland on Wednesday, lol.




Ahhhhh!
I was there for a whole week


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 30, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Ahhhhh!
> I was there for a whole week



Omg what if I SAW YOU?! Lol, obviously not.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 30, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Omg what if I SAW YOU?! Lol, obviously not.



Sadly :/
theres like so many people in Disney everyday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Some people come back here but the thread's mostly dead as we all moved elsewhere to suit the purpose od this place better



Yeah. Apparently, even though this is a chat room, it is still technically a "thread" and if our conversations hold no discussion value then they're not good enough. Like we're not even allowed to tell each other good morning and hi on here. That's why nobody gets on here anymore.

But, you know, site rules


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2017)

Whoever made this deserves a power star and a cookie


----------



## Haskell (May 6, 2017)

Hello. I am doing a LOTR marathon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hello. I am doing a LOTR marathon.



I literally have no idea what LOTR is.


----------



## Flare (May 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I literally have no idea what LOTR is.


It's Lord of the Rings!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2017)

Flare said:


> It's Lord of the Rings!



I've never seen someone abbreviate it like that xDD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2017)

I'm mad because of the value of a tbt.

It's worth 200,000 IGB.

And yet people tryin to sell collectibles (I repeat, COLLECTIBLES. POINTLESS, RIDICULOUS LITTLE IMAGES THAT ARE ONLY 20x20 PIXELS BIG) for like 500 tbt on here.

Like wtaf.


----------



## Xandra (May 6, 2017)

I know right?! A normal collectible valued at about 500 tbt would be 100 MILLION IGB. But i guess that's life ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2017)

I guess my Wii is doomed to have a brick on it until the day it is permanently broken ;-;


----------



## made08 (May 8, 2017)

Yeah I don't rlly get the hype about collectibles, although I would like to save up another 200 bells so I can buy the user title change.


----------



## Flare (May 8, 2017)

I want to play Sonic Adventure 2 Battle but I can't find the Game. 

Did any of yall play that before?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2017)

Flare said:


> I want to play Sonic Adventure 2 Battle but I can't find the Game.
> 
> Did any of yall play that before?



The only game I have played in that series was Sonic the Hedgehog on Sega Genesis.

I know, I'm a noob.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2017)

How is everyone's night goin?

I should be asleep haha


----------



## made08 (May 9, 2017)

Flare said:


> I want to play Sonic Adventure 2 Battle but I can't find the Game.
> 
> Did any of yall play that before?



YEEEEEES boi I loved that game sm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2017)

OMG I'M ALMOST OUT OF SCHOOL THE HYPE IS SO REAL RIGHT NOW OMGGGG


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG I'M ALMOST OUT OF SCHOOL THE HYPE IS SO REAL RIGHT NOW OMGGGG



Lucky, I don't get out until June 19th.


----------



## Sanrio (May 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> Lucky, I don't get out until June 19th.



lmao, i don't get out of school till june 23 and i got summer classes after that


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Hello children. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I congratulate you on your Snifit adoption n64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Flare said:


> Hello children.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I congratulate you on your Snifit adoption n64.



Thanks flare lol


----------



## Twix (May 16, 2017)

​
You guys seem like some swell people... may I offer you all some corgis to enter?


----------



## Flare (May 16, 2017)

MayorAydin said:


> View attachment 198981​
> You guys seem like some swell people... may I offer you all some corgis to enter?


No need for Corgis! 

Welcome! Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Is this a guild like in SAO or no? XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Is this a guild like in SAO or no? XD



What is an SAO?


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What is an SAO?


Err... idk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2017)

THE MISCELLANEOUS IS LIFE BOIIIIIIZ


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What is an SAO?



Sword Art Online, it's an anime set in a VR MMORPG and they have guilds in it, aka teams who go battles monsters together ect..


----------



## Mink777 (May 20, 2017)

Issi said:


> Sword Art Online, it's an anime set in a VR MMORPG and they have guilds in it, aka teams who go battles monsters together ect..



Nope, it is just a place to discuss life and casual stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2017)

Issi said:


> Sword Art Online, it's an anime set in a VR MMORPG and they have guilds in it, aka teams who go battles monsters together ect..



Noooooo lol we just talk about random stupid stuff here.

Like for instance I was trying to play Jet Force Gemini on Project64 and I got lost so I ended up doing this instead:

​But that's totally random and it's cool cause we like to see what everyone else is up to and how their days are going


----------



## Xandra (May 20, 2017)

Bought too many tasty cakes, now I'm 59 bells poorer, max is not amused


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

My latest blog entry is all about they hype!!!!!




Click here to read it


----------



## Strahberri (May 29, 2017)

I haven't been on TBT in so long oh goodness... how is everyone?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I haven't been on TBT in so long oh goodness... how is everyone?



Oh hi! 

As you can see... this thread has pretty much died. We have moved elsewhere, since it was unanimously decided that this forum is not the best place to have a chat room.

If you still want to be a member you'll probably have to talk to pinkcotton.


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi yall, how's everyone doing? D:


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

Great! And you, Flare? ^___^


----------



## Trasey (Jun 10, 2017)

Did anybody miss me?


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Did anybody miss me?


We all did. D:
Welcome back!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

Trasey said:


> Did anybody miss me?



Nobody did.

JUST KIDDING! Of course I missed you gurl! I'm glad to have my fellow Latina back. ^__^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2017)

This threads still alive omg ~
I wish I had more time to chat with ya'll here or at the chatroom, but uni has been absolutely insane and I've had so much other stuff on top of that too that it's killed whatever vibe I had to come here or the chatroom :/
Hope ya'll are doing well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> This threads still alive omg ~
> I wish I had more time to chat with ya'll here or at the chatroom, but uni has been absolutely insane and I've had so much other stuff on top of that too that it's killed whatever vibe I had to come here or the chatroom :/
> Hope ya'll are doing well



I haven't heard from you for a while! Welcome back ~

Yes, the thread is still alive. But as you may have noticed, we sort of migrated off of the site. If you're interested in being a member off the site, Pink or I can add you to our group chat.


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you're interested in being a member off the site, Pink or I can add you to our group chat.


But she's already in! 
I guess it could be said for other members. D:


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey Hey HEY!

What's going on everybody?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey Alien! How's it been? Just kidding, we talk everyday lmao.

The TBT Miscellaneous is back! ^__^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> The TBT Miscellaneous is back! ^__^



Well let's hope it stays back. I've tried to revive it a couple times since late April and it just doesn't work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> But she's already in!
> I guess it could be said for other members. D:



Oh haha I didn't realize that xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Time to rack my post count up another 1000 in 2 weeks again! xDDDDDD


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

"Malibu"

I never came to the beach or stood by the ocean
I never sat by the shore under the sun with my feet in the sand
But you brought me here and I'm happy that you did
'Cause now I'm as free as birds catching the wind

I always thought I would sink, so I never swam
I never went boatin', don't get how they are floatin'
And sometimes I get so scared
Of what I can't understand

But here I am
Next to you
The sky's more blue
In Malibu
Next to you
In Malibu
Next to you, baby

We watched the sun go down as we were walking
I'd spend the rest of my life just standing here talking
You would explain the current as I just smile
Hoping that you'll stay the same and nothing will change
And it'll be us just for a while
Do they even exist?
That's when I make the wish
To swim away with the fish

Is it supposed to be this hot all summer long?
I never would've believed you
If three years ago you told me
I'd be here writing this song

But here I am
Next to you
The sky's so blue
In Malibu
Next to you
In Malibu
Next to you, baby

Next to you
The sky's so blue
In Malibu, baby
Next to you

We are just like the waves that flow back and forth
Sometimes I feel like I'm drowning and you're there to save me
And I wanna thank you with all of my heart
It's a brand new start
A dream come true
In Malibu


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Rask. What's up?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hi Rask. What's up?



The sky is what is up!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> ~~



...Okay. Is this directed to us or just something you wanted to share? Lmao.


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> "Malibu"
> 
> I never came to the beach or stood by the ocean
> I never sat by the shore under the sun with my feet in the sand
> ...


Where did that song/poem come from Raskell? I'm not sure if I had seen it somewhere


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> ...Okay. Is this directed to us or just something you wanted to share? Lmao.



I wanted to share Malibu because "I never went boatin', don't get how they are floatin'."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The sky is what is up!



OH CRAP I DIDN'T REALIZE THISSS


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

Flare said:


> Where did that song/poem come from Raskell? I'm not sure if I had seen it somewhere



It's from Miley Cyrus. It's her song but I take full credit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> OH CRAP I DIDN'T REALIZE THISSS



Maybe because it's your birthday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I wanted to share Malibu because "I never went boatin', don't get how they are floatin'."



Gotta be more than that boi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Maybe because it's your birthday.



It's yours too lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Interesting. Soooo I'm assuming you're just posting here and do not want to rejoin?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Interesting. Soooo I'm assuming you're just posting here and do not want to rejoin?



No comment. I plea the 5th. You can't make me say or do anything. I'm calling my lawyer...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No comment. I plea the 5th. You can't make me say or do anything. I'm calling my lawyer...



Well okay but I'm going to assume that you_do in a way want to rejoin..._


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

You do that. I'm my own lawyer so I'll be fine XD


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> You do that. I'm my own lawyer so I'll be fine XD



What's your law firm? I'm with Olivia Pope & Associates.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

It's Pink and Potter.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2017)

Do you guys think AC: Switch will be announced at this year's e3?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> It's Pink and Potter.



Never heard of it. 

bbl


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Really? Be back? I thought you didn't want to join us and that we were dead to you.

Or was all that false Rask?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Do you guys think AC: Switch will be announced at this year's e3?



Idk but you seem really _really_ hyped for it.

Like I feel like if they don't announce it you're just gonna go jump off a cliff or something cause nothing will be worth living for anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Really? Be back? I thought you didn't want to join us and that we were dead to you.
> 
> Or was all that false Rask?



Tbh he was probably just onto us.

I mean come on how can you join such a wonderful chat room and then just be like I'm outta here like that's impossible


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk but you seem really _really_ hyped for it.
> 
> Like I feel like if they don't announce it you're just gonna go jump off a cliff or something cause nothing will be worth living for anymore.
> 
> ...



Pretty much exactly what I plan on doing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Pretty much exactly what I plan on doing.



Welp...

RIP Alien

- - - Post Merge - - -

What a fabulous blog entry this is turning out to be.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2017)

Soooooooooooo like i have no idea where to get a bomb bag in Ocarina of Time lol rip xDDDDDD


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Soooooooooooo like i have no idea where to get a bomb bag in Ocarina of Time lol rip xDDDDDD


It's in Dodongo's Dungeon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> It's in Dodongo's Dungeon.



but like I need a bomb to get into the dungeon and idk where they are lol

Maybe I'm more blind than I think I am


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

24 hours and 20 minutes until we will know everything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> 24 hours and 20 minutes until we will know everything.



OH CRAP

SUPER MARIO ODYSSEY HYPE

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2017)

NINTENDO @ E3

15 MINUTES

HYPEEE


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

This e3 was a complete joke. Am I dreaming right now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> This e3 was a complete joke. Am I dreaming right now?



I personally think it was the opposite of a joke.

SMO

KIRBY

METROID

YOSHIII

HOW COULD THEY HAVE GONE WRONG??? (well besides not adding in AC lol)


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I personally think it was the opposite of a joke.
> 
> SMO
> 
> ...


Odyssey does look amazing, I'm not going to lie.

And when AC eventually does come out, Mario and Rabbids might not be a bad option for me to pick up. I think we will get a direct in either late September, or early October.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Odyssey does look amazing, I'm not going to lie.
> 
> And when AC eventually does come out, Mario and Rabbids might not be a bad option for me to pick up. I think we will get a direct in either late September, or early October.



Yep, lets' keep hopin for the best boi


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 15, 2017)

So I impulsively bought a Leif collectable because it looked too cute x.x considering buying Lobo too

Nintendo gonna have me broke af because everything for the switch looks soooo good. Arms looks awesome, SMO looks awesome...and I didn't think I'd find interest in any of these games. But the h y p e is real omg


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 17, 2017)

Spici!!!!!!!

r u guys proud u got the tbt direct thread closed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm only gonna post here one more time.  SunsetDelta, I thought we were friends but I guess we aren't.  Thanks for ruining my night. <3


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2017)

..and this thread isn't going to get us anywhere, either.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2017)

Just to clarify, you were all given a final warning not to come here to discuss drama in other threads, yet you chose to ignore that. Whilst we do encourage users to interact with one another, with what happened today, this is a prime example as to why cliques like this shouldn't exist. I understand that you have since gone on and made a chatroom or whatever, off-site, and I don't have a problem with that, which is why I think it's best this thread stays closed. You've already been vocal about how you've made this chatroom since you're not hindered by the forum rule restrictions, and this thread was already on it's way out anyway, there really isn't much point in keeping it open.

If you would like to continue this "group", feel free to buy the Start A Group Add-on from the forum shop, as hopefully the large price tag may make a lot of you seriously reconsider how you conduct yourselves here, but until you can prove that you're capable of maturely using a group thread, please don't ask the staff if you can remake The Miscellaneous, or any additional groups.


----------

